# Camp Of Disney RP



## Silvermist20

*YOU MUST SIGN UP BEFORE PLAYING! (Link at the end)*

Reminder of the rules: No trolling, bullying, etc. Also, only post for your character and nobody else's unless you have permission. If you are going to say something out of character, please put OOC. We will use the same script kind of format we always use.

Again, if you have questions, feel free to ask! Just put them as OOC.

List Of Characters
~Jessica Thompson (Jess) - camp director
~Nicolette (Nicki) - camper (bad)
~Melanie - camper (good)
~Annabelle - camper (good)
~Josie Fitzherbert - camper (good)
~Allure Triton - swim coach
~Chao Li - camper (good)
~Tiare Pelekai - camper (good)
~Andrew (Drew) Parr - camper (good)
~Robin - camp councelor
~Jordan Ali - camp councelor
~Alana Russo - camper (good)
~Claire Summers - nurse
~Cameo - camper (good)
~Karigradkash Thatch (Kari) - camper (good)
~Britannia Sinclair - camper (bad)
~Dana Blakk - camper (bad)
~Rory - camper (bad)
~Mercury Davis - camp coucelor
~Jolie - camper (bad)
~Erica White - camp councelor
~Kody - camper (good)
~Eric Robin - camper (good)
~Jori (Jo) Porter - camper (good)
~Peter Admon - camper (good)
~Victoria von Schweetz (Vic) - camper (good)
~Wind Smith - camper (good)
~Star - camper (good)
~Jewel Ratcliffe - camper (bad)
~Winifred Robinson - camper (good)
~Dustin Shane - camper (good)
~Clarissa - camper (bad)
~Opal - camper (bad)
~Zach - chef
~Selena - camper (good)
~Jiang Li - camper (good)
~Nathan Fitzherbert - camper (good)
~Richard Chateaupers - camper (good)
~Jason Rand - camper (good)
~Garold - camper (bad)
~Timothy (Tim) - camper (good)
~Squeaky - camper (good)
~Oliver - camper (good)
~William Condo (Liam) - camper (bad)
~Austin - camper (good)
~Luke - camper (bad)
~Gordon Thorson - camper (good) 
~Michael (Mike) Rogers - camper (good) 
~Eli Stark - camper (good) 
~Jay Barton - camper (good)
~Marigold Meadle (Missy) - camper (good)
~Balthazar Conway - camper (bad)
~Jenna Ayala - camper (good)
~Evelyn Maria Barton - camper (good)
~Hope Elizabeth Banner - camper (good)
~Percival (Percy) - camper (good)
~Thora Thorson - camper (good)
~Colton - camper (bad)
~Rebecca (Becca) - camper (good)
~Amber Lockhart - camper (good)
~Snapdragon - camper (good)
~Fred Whitman - camper (good)
~William Luowski (Willy) - camper (bad)

Cabins
Cabin #1 - Jolie & Cameo & Melanie & Missy
Cabin #2 - Josie & Chao & Britannia & Jenna
Cabin #3 - Alana & Nicki & Vic & Evelyn
Cabin #4 - Kari & Annabelle & Wind & Hope
Cabin #5 - Tiare & Dana & Jori & Thora
Cabin #6 - Star & Jewel & Selena & Becca
Cabin #7 - Winifred & Clarissa & Opal & Amber
Cabin #8 - Rory & Andrew & Peter & Percy
Cabin #9 - Eric & Kody & Dustin & Fred
Cabin #10 - Jiang & Nathan & Richard & Snapdragon
Cabin #11 - Jason & Garold & Tim &
Cabin #12 - Squeaky & Oliver & Luke & Colton
Cabin #13 - Liam & Austin & Balthazar & Willy
Cabin #14 - Mike & Eli & Jay & Gordon

And..... BEGIN!

Melanie: Melanie was sitting on the couch with her BFF, Annabelle. Her red hair was down bheind her in a braided bun. (OOC you know, when you make a braid then stop and put in a bun. Hard to explain.) She was wearing a blue see through tank top with a white cami with ripped shorts and black vans. "When will that bus be here?" she asked Annabelle.

Annabelle: "How am I supposed to know?" she replied. Her hair was flowing behind her. She was wearing a green sun dress with green converse.

Melanie: "Whatever. I wonder if Miss Karmichael will be one of the councelors. She was my favorite teacher."

OOC: ^At the beginning of the SOD thread, it says she's been teaching for a couple years.

Annabelle: "Same." She looked out the window. A bus pulled up at the front of the house. "It's here."

Melanie: "Awesome! Let's sit next to each other."

Annabelle: "Of course."

Melanie's Mom: Melanie's mom ran up to Melanie and gave her a huge hug. "I'm going to miss you sooooo much!"

Melanie: "Mooooom!"

Melanie's Mom: "Oh, sorry. But it's true!"

Melanie: "Bye mom."

Melanie's Mom: "Call me everyday sweetie!"

Melanie: "Alright mom. I'm walking out the door now."

Melanie's Mom: She ran up to her and gave her one last hug. "Bye."

Melanie: She left and boarded onto the bus with Annabelle. She sat down in a two seater in the back.

Annabelle: She sat down next to her.

Nicki: Nicolette was in the seat across from Annabelle and Melanie. She was playing a game on her phone. Nicki wore and dark blue shirt with a design with jeans and black boots. She didn't care if she was hot.

Bus Driver: "You guys all set?" he said.

Melanie: "Yep!"

Annabelle: "All set!"

Nicki: "Sure."

Bus Driver: "Ok then, we're off!" He drove away.

OOC: Sorry, that was really long.

Sign Up Link: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3141466


----------



## Cinderella8

Alana Russo: Alana stood outside, turning to her house and giving a wave to her mother, who was looking out the window. Her wand was in a bag she carried. She fingered it as she waited for the bus. Alana walked down to the end of the sidewalk.


----------



## Fairywings

Chao: Chao waited for the bus. She thought she had way too much stuff, Chao would have been fine leaving the house with just a few outfits and her sword(which unfortunately had to be smuggled in), but apparently she was going to be here all summer, and needed more. She sighed. While her parents got to travel all around the US this summer, she had to spend it at a stupid camp.

Tiare: _It was so strange to be on the mainland_, Tiare thought as she entered the airport from the plane. She'd just flown in alone from Hawaii. Her older sister, Nani, had said she'd needed to get out, have an adventure and meet new people, but she hadn't made their younger sister Lilo go anywhere! It wasn't fair, why did she have to meet new people? She didn't fit in with them anyway.

Andrew: Andrew said goodbye to his mom, dad, uncle, aunt and cousins. The Parrs had come down to Florida for vacation, and now he had to go to summer camp. He hadn't been entirely happy about going, he would have liked more time with his cousins, but it was being run by his school, so he supposed the camp wouldn't be too horrible.


----------



## Doodle98

Josie: she said goodbye to her parents, and waited for the bus. She hoped some of her friends from school would be there.


----------



## tigerkitty

Cameo: Cameo stepped outside, waiting for the bus. She started messing with the strings on her sweatshirt. She wondered if she would need to bring a lunch, or something to snack on for the bus ride. Cameo went back in the castle, and went to the kitchen. She told the cook to get her a snack for the bus. Once she got her snack, she ran back outside, hoping the bus was almost there. She already packed all of her hoodies and skinny jeans, and colored shorts, if she got too hot.  She had tank tops, in case it was too hot to wear a sweatshirt, which she hoped she didn't have to do. She loved her sweatshirts! She had gladiator sandals on hand, as well.


----------



## Cinderella8

Dana Blakk: Dana listened to her father talk to her. She was hardly listening. "Yes,father," she said, cutting him off. He straightened himself up. "You should be on your way." She nodded and left the Blakk Industries headquarters. Time to go.

(OOC I'm not really describing Slug Terra and the Drop and stuff because it may be confusing) 

Finally, after using many arachne slugs and aching arms, she had gotten up the secret Drop to the Burning World, or just plain home to everyone else who lived there. She got to the neighborhood where the bus would pick her up and waited at a corner, watching cars go by. These people were strange. They used cars instead of mechas. She sat on the sidewalk and waited.


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: Kari sat at the bus stop and looked at the picture in her pocket. Her parents decided that Atlantis wasn't the best place for her to be right now and that she needed to spend a summer away. At least it was run by her school. 

Britannia: Britannia waved goodbye to her Aunt Harper and her younger sisters. Paisley blew her a kiss and Bethany told her to be careful. She heard that her somewhat friends were going to the summer camp with her. Then she left her house over to the bus stop and saw the Atlantis princess Kari sitting there looking at a picture.


----------



## Cinderella8

OOC Does Silv post as the bus driver or can we just have them be picked up? Just a little confuzzled


----------



## IndigoFaith

OOC: I'm so excited!   EDIT: Oops, I forgot that I was not yet accepted and should wait to post.  I guess I was_ too_ excited.  Sorry.


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: "Hey." she said nervously as Britannia sat down. She quickly stuffed the picture in her pocket.

Britannia: "Yo." she replied as she sat down next to Kari. Of course the stupid bus wasn't going to show up yet. 

Kari: Kari looked around as she waited desperately for the bus to pull up.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Does Silv post as the bus driver or can we just have them be picked up? Just a little confuzzled



OOC: It doesn't matter. The bus driver's a minor character anyway who'll only be posted for at the beginning. Oh and Villainess, is Britannia supposed to be a good character or bad?


----------



## The Villianess

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: It doesn't matter. The bus driver's a minor character anyway who'll only be posted for at the beginning. Oh and Villainess, is Britannia supposed to be a good character or bad?



OOC: Bad. Her mother was the villain sidekick to the film's main antagonist, Commander Rourke.


----------



## Silvermist20

The Villianess said:


> OOC: Bad. Her mother was the villain sidekick to the film's main antagonist, Commander Rourke.



OOC: Ok.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: It doesn't matter. The bus driver's a minor character anyway who'll only be posted for at the beginning. Oh and Villainess, is Britannia supposed to be a good character or bad?



OOC Okay  Oh random but I feel like saying Dana's name is pronounced day-nuh not dah-nuh. Random 

Dana: Finally, the bus pulled up. "About time," she murmured. The driver opened the doors and watched her walk in. She didn't say a word. She only walked to the back of the bus, took care of her bags, then sat down, behind another girl. She was observing the others in the bus. Her signature slug, Eris, popped out from the purse she carried, and hopped on her shoulder. She gave a small smile.

Bus Driver: "Ready?"

Dana: "Yeah." The bus started up and drove off. She was going to talk to the girl in front of her, but she held back.

OOC I don't care who she's sitting behind


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Okay  Oh random but I feel like saying Dana's name is pronounced day-nuh not dah-nuh. Random
> 
> Dana: Finally, the bus pulled up. "About time," she murmured. The driver opened the doors and watched her walk in. She didn't say a word. She only walked to the back of the bus, took care of her bags, then sat down, behind another girl. She was observing the others in the bus. Her signature slug, Eris, popped out from the purse she carried, and hopped on her shoulder. She gave a small smile.
> 
> Bus Driver: "Ready?"
> 
> Dana: "Yeah." The bus started up and drove off. She was going to talk to the girl in front of her, but she held back.
> 
> OOC I don't care who she's sitting behind



Nicki: She saw the girl sit behind her. "Hi. I'm Nicki. I know I should know you since we went to the Anti-School Of Disney together, but I only saw you in the halls like once or twice."

Annabelle: "Did you hear that?" she whispered to Melanie.

Melanie: "Yeah. They're anti's. Big deal."

Annabelle: "That means they're BAD!"

Melanie: "Don't you think I know that?"

Annabelle: "Hrmph."


----------



## Fairywings

Tiare: Tiare made her way through the airport until she saw the man with the sign that read 'Tiare Pelekai' She walked up to him.

Bus Driver: "Hi, I'm the bus driver, we'll get you to camp." He took her bags and Tiare got on the bus. 

Tiare: She sat alone, no one would want to sit with her.


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: Kari swung her head from side to side looking for the bus. She said, "I wonder when that bus thingy is going to get here."

Britannia: She thought, _I hate sitting next to this brat._


----------



## Fairywings

Bus Driver: The next place he showed up to was the hotel where Andrew Parr was waiting.

Andrew: He said one more good bye and got on the nus. Clearly hew wasn't the first. He found a seat and sat down.


----------



## Cinderella8

Alana: Finally, the bus reached her. The doors opened. "Alana Russo?" The bus driver asked. She nodded, then boarded. She looked around and decided to sit next to a girl in the back, who wore gray and red.

Bus Driver: "Ready?"

Alana: Alana nodded, and the bus got going again. She bit her lip, then decided to introduce herself. "H-hi, I'm Alana Russo, Alex, Max, and Justin Russo are my cousins."

Dana: Great, an annoying brat decided to sit next to her. "I'm Dana Blakk, daughter of Doctor Blakk," she said stiffly. Eris growled at the girl.

Alana: "Eww! What is that!" She pointed at Eris.

Dana: "A slug."

Alana: "I see." She was regretting sitting here.


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: I'm making Camper ID's if anyone wants one. (They're like the Student ID's that I made)


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: I'm making Camper ID's if anyone wants one. (They're like the Student ID's that I made)



OOC Cool! Could you make one for Dana and Alana?


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Cool! Could you make one for Dana and Alana?



OOC: Ok.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Now for my final camper!

Bus Driver: The bus driver finally got to the hotel where Chao Li was waiting. "Chao Li?" he asked.

Chao: "Yes."

Bus Driver: "All right, let's go then." He grabbed the girl's things and went into the bus.

Chao: Chao got onto the bus. She sat down, still annoyed she had to go.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Ok.



OOC Thank you 

Alana: "So... No offense, but who's 'Doctor Blakk'?"

Dana: "One of the most powerful people in Slug Terra. He used Dark Water to give the slugs that live there more power." Eris hopped in her hand. "This is one. It's called ghouling."

Alana: _Great. A villain._ "I see. You said he was one of the most powerful. Who else is there?" This Slug Terra place sounded odd. She'd heard of it, but never actually learned about it.

Dana: Dana scowled. "For one, there's Eli Shane and the Shane Gang."

Alana: "Who are they?"

Dana: Dana sighed. If she just kept talking, maybe this Russo girl would shut it. "Eli Shane is the son of my dad's biggest enemy, Will Shane. He's my age. He has three crazy friends who fight against my dad and his workers. They think ghouling isn't 'right'." She made air quotes. "Eli's almost as much trouble as his dad was."

Alana: "What do you mean 'was'?"

Dana: She always got queasy around this part of the tale. Will Shane's disappearance was a result of her father's wrath. It had taught her not to test him. "He's not around anymore," she said simply. Finally, Alana didn't say anything. _Thank goodness._

OOC That was kinda long


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Here's the polyvore thingies I made so far.


----------



## Doodle98

Josie: the bus finally came.


Bus driver: "are you princess Josie?"

Josie: she nodded and climbed onto the bus and sat alone. She didn't see any of her friends.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Those are cool Silv!

I forgot to describe what my character look like!

Andrew is wearing khaki cargo shorts and a t-shirt, and black running shoes. Tiare is wearing a yellow and blue sundress and flip flops. Chao is wearing black basketball shorts, a sporty tank top and red running shoes.

If you wanna make Polyvores of their outfits Silv that would be cool!


----------



## Fairywings

Andrew: Andrew really wanted to use his powers, to make random things fly around the bus. It would certainly be amusing, but it might not be good for the bus driver, and they had forced him to promise not to use his powers at camp. To him, what was the use of having powers and being a superhero if you can't use them?

Chao: She looked around the bus, bored. At least her mother didn't try to send Mushu with her. That would've been embarrassing. Chao didn't need some guardian protector.

Tiare: Tiare noticed a few people she had seen around school, but was afraid to go talk to them. Everyone was always spreading rumors about how weird she was.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: the bus finally came.
> 
> 
> Bus driver: "are you princess Josie?"
> 
> Josie: she nodded and climbed onto the bus and sat alone. She didn't see any of her friends.



Alana: Alana wanted to get out of this awkward conversation with Dana, so she spoke to Josie. "Hi," she said. "I'm Alana Russo. This is Dana Blakk," she added.

Dana: Dana glanced at Josie then focused on the window, looking at the peculiar buildings. The Burning World was strange.

OOC People from Slug Terra call it the Burning World because of the sun. Just by the way  Those Polyvores are great, Silv


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: Alana wanted to get out of this awkward conversation with Dana, so she spoke to Josie. "Hi," she said. "I'm Alana Russo. This is Dana Blakk," she added.
> 
> Dana: Dana glanced at Josie then focused on the window, looking at the peculiar buildings. The Burning World was strange.
> 
> OOC People from Slug Terra call it the Burning World because of the sun. Just by the way  Those Polyvores are great, Silv



Josie: "Hi, I'm Josie Fitzherbert. I'm Rapunzel and Eugene's daughter."


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "Hi, I'm Josie Fitzherbert. I'm Rapunzel and Eugene's daughter."



Alana: "Cool! Rapunzel's one of my favorite princesses. I'm Alex, Justin, and Max Russo's cousin." She glanced at Dana.

Dana: Dana rolled her eyes with a sigh. "I'm the daughter of Dr. Blakk," she said. She glanced at Alana, hoping this would make her happy. If she could make the girl happy she may stop talking to her and focus on Josie.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "Cool! Rapunzel's one of my favorite princesses. I'm Alex, Justin, and Max Russo's cousin." She glanced at Dana.
> 
> Dana: Dana rolled her eyes with a sigh. "I'm the daughter of Dr. Blakk," she said. She glanced at Alana, hoping this would make her happy. If she could make the girl happy she may stop talking to her and focus on Josie.



Josie: "Thats cool! I love their show!"


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "Thats cool! I love their show!"



Alana: "Thanks!" She smiled. She hoped everyone was as nice as Josie. She also hoped Dana would grow to be nicer, too.

Dana: Eris growled and made a weird noise when the bus passed someone walking a dog. "This place is strange," she commented, deciding to join the conversation. Why not. "Why do you ride in cars and buses instead of mechas? They are much faster. And they look cool." Her own mecha was at home.


----------



## Fairywings

Tiare: Tiare heard some people talking near her, but was afraid to talk to them. She was dreadfully shy.

OOC: She's referring to Josie, Alana and Dana


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Here's the other ones I made. (I'm taking a break after this.)


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: Tiare heard some people talking near her, but was afraid to talk to them. She was dreadfully shy.
> 
> OOC: She's referring to Josie, Alana and Dana



OOC Those are great, Silv! I also drew Alana and Dana, if anyone wants their characters drawn tell me  I personally like my drawing of Dana better





Alana: Alana peered over and saw a girl she hadn't yet met. "Hi," she said. "I'm Alana, this is Dana."

Dana: "I can introduce myself!"

Alana: "Would you have introduced yourself?"

Dana: "Probably not."

Alana: "Then that's why I introduced you."


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Those are great, Silv! I also drew Alana and Dana, if anyone wants their characters drawn tell me  I personally like my drawing of Dana better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alana: Alana peered over and saw a girl she hadn't yet met. "Hi," she said. "I'm Alana, this is Dana."
> 
> Dana: "I can introduce myself!"
> 
> Alana: "Would you have introduced yourself?"
> 
> Dana: "Probably not."
> 
> Alana: "Then that's why I introduced you."



OOC: Those are great! Could you draw Nicki, Melanie, and Annabelle?


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Those are great, Silv! I also drew Alana and Dana, if anyone wants their characters drawn tell me  I personally like my drawing of Dana better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alana: Alana peered over and saw a girl she hadn't yet met. "Hi," she said. "I'm Alana, this is Dana."
> 
> Dana: "I can introduce myself!"
> 
> Alana: "Would you have introduced yourself?"
> 
> Dana: "Probably not."
> 
> Alana: "Then that's why I introduced you."



Tiare: "I'm Tiare Pelekai," she said shyly.


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: I don't really know what to post so here's something a little random.

Jess: Meanwhile at the camp, Jessica Thompson was making sure everything was ready for the campers' arrival. She got a couple of people the clean out the cabins, set up for the party, and sit at check in. There was not one person who was sitting around. That didn't last for long. Everyone came up to her all at once to tell Jess that everything was done. "Woah one person at a time!"

Staff: At the same time, they all said, "We're finished with the preparations!"

Jess: "Really? That's great! Now, let's all take a break and relax before the campers get here."


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Those are great! Could you draw Nicki, Melanie, and Annabelle?





Fairywings said:


> Tiare: "I'm Tiare Pelekai," she said shyly.



OOC Sure!  I'm going to dinner then softball right afterwards, but I'll work on them when I can. They should be done by tomorrow though 

Alana: Alana smiled. "Who are you related to? I'm Alex, Max, and Justin Russo's cousin." She nudged Dana. "Be nice," she whispered.

Dana: "Nice really isn't my thing." But after another look from Alana, she leaned forward to see Tiare. "My dad is Doctor Blakk." She leaned back. "Make me introduce myself again and a grimmstone slug will knock you out."

Alana: "I'm gonna pretend you didn't just threaten me with a bug."

Dana: "Slugs aren't bugs!"

OOC They're gonna argue a lot


----------



## Silvermist20

Annabelle: She saw a couple of people talking to Tiare. "Look, there's Tiare."

Melanie: "I can see that."

Annabelle: "Let's talk. Hi Tiare!"


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: I don't really know what to post so here's something a little random.
> 
> Jess: Meanwhile at the camp, Jessica Thompson was making sure everything was ready for the campers' arrival. She got a couple of people the clean out the cabins, set up for the party, and sit at check in. There was not one person who was sitting around. That didn't last for long. Everyone came up to her all at once to tell Jess that everything was done. "Woah one person at a time!"
> 
> Staff: At the same time, they all said, "We're finished with the preparations!"
> 
> Jess: "Really? That's great! Now, let's all take a break and relax before the campers get here."



Robin: Robin flew circles around her human counterparts. "This is going to be great!"

Jordan: Jordan laughed at Robin. "How a little fairy like you have so much energy, I'll never know."

Robin: Robin landed on his head and pulled some of his hair teasingly. 'That's not funny Jordan!"



Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Sure!  I'm going to dinner then softball right afterwards, but I'll work on them when I can. They should be done by tomorrow though
> 
> Alana: Alana smiled. "Who are you related to? I'm Alex, Max, and Justin Russo's cousin." She nudged Dana. "Be nice," she whispered.
> 
> Dana: "Nice really isn't my thing." But after another look from Alana, she leaned forward to see Tiare. "My dad is Doctor Blakk." She leaned back. "Make me introduce myself again and a grimmstone slug will knock you out."
> 
> Alana: "I'm gonna pretend you didn't just threaten me with a bug."
> 
> Dana: "Slugs aren't bugs!"
> 
> OOC They're gonna argue a lot



Tiare: "I'm the middle Pelekai sister. Nani is older, and Lilo's younger," she said.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Annabelle: She saw a couple of people talking to Tiare. "Look, there's Tiare."
> 
> Melanie: "I can see that."
> 
> Annabelle: "Let's talk. Hi Tiare!"



Tiare: Tiare looked up to see Melanie and Annabelle. "Oh, hi guys," Tiare said. She still had the quiet voice, only when she was completely relaxed did she talk normally.

Andrew: Andrew saw some of his fellow classmates gathering near the back. He got up and joined them. "Hey everyone."


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "Thanks!" She smiled. She hoped everyone was as nice as Josie. She also hoped Dana would grow to be nicer, too.
> 
> Dana: Eris growled and made a weird noise when the bus passed someone walking a dog. "This place is strange," she commented, deciding to join the conversation. Why not. "Why do you ride in cars and buses instead of mechas? They are much faster. And they look cool." Her own mecha was at home.



Josie: "Mecha? I prefer to ride horseback, my favorite's named Maximus."


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: Tiare looked up to see Melanie and Annabelle. "Oh, hi guys," Tiare said. She still had the quiet voice, only when she was completely relaxed did she talk normally.
> 
> Andrew: Andrew saw some of his fellow classmates gathering near the back. He got up and joined them. "Hey everyone."



Melanie: "Hey Andrew." She liked him a little bit.


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: She felt relieved when the bus finally pulled up and she got on. She said, "Camp of Disney?'

Bus Driver: He nodded to her and waved the two girls to the back. He said, "Just you two?"

Kari: "Uh huh." she said. Then she sat down in a seat.

Britannia: She took a seat in the far back, away from her classmates from the school year. 

Bus Driver: He then shut the doors. He said, "Thank you."


----------



## Cinderella8

OOC I practically inhaled dinner  

Dana: "You don't know what a Mecha is?" She shook her head and laughed. "It's a mechanical animal. Usually people get them to match personalities. Mine is a wolf, unfortunately, so is Eli Shane's. Mechas and my dad's Slug Terran Express, a train system, are the only good ways to travel through the caverns of Slug Terra.

Alana: "Caverns? Mechas? Slugs? Slug Terra sounds weird and cool at the same time."

Dana: "I'll pretend I only heard the cool part."


----------



## tigerkitty

Cameo: The bus finally arrived and she grabbed her bag. She walked up to the bus, got on, and sat in the front seat. She never did have a social life, so why would she get one now. She felt pressured when she was brought to attention.

Rory: After half an hour of waiting, the bus finally drove up. He grabbed his things and ran on the bus. Once he got on, he looked for a cute girl that was sitting alone. He noticed a girl sitting in the front, but he couldn't see her face. So we walked on past and looked for a girl to sit by.


----------



## The Villianess

tigerkitty said:


> Cameo: The bus finally arrived and she grabbed her bag. She walked up to the bus, got on, and sat in the front seat. She never did have a social life, so why would she get one now. She felt pressured when she was brought to attention.
> 
> Rory: After half an hour of waiting, the bus finally drove up. He grabbed his things and ran on the bus. Once he got on, he looked for a cute girl that was sitting alone. He noticed a girl sitting in the front, but he couldn't see her face. So we walked on past and looked for a girl to sit by.



OOC: He could sit by Britannia. LOL, that'd be a conversation!


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: "Hey Andrew." She liked him a little bit.



Andrew: "Hi Melanie. I wonder how many more people we're going to pick up. It's getting quite boring. I've been tempted to do something about it."

Tiare: "Like what, do something stupid? Don't you remember what happened last time?" Tiare asked quietly.

Andrew: Andrew looked at Tiare for a minute in surprised, but then laughed. The last time had been one of the last days of school. Andrew had been trying to spill paint on a teammate to get back at him in art class, but it had accidently spilled all over Chao Li. She was a rival academically, he, Chao and a few others had almost always had the best grades in class. "I totally hadn't meant for it to get all over Chao, it was meant for Patrick. Boy, Chao was so mad, it was kind of funny but I was so afraid she was going to murder me. I'm actually kind of glad she isn't here right now."

Chao: Chao sighed quietly. Drew was an idiot. Well, he was a friend but also a rival, but he was still utterly thick at times. She turned around on her seat, which was right in front of the group. "Andrew, I'm right here."

Andrew: Andrew heard Chao, saw her and jumped all at the same time. "Jeez woman! Don't scare people like that, it's awfully rude."

Chao: Chao rolled her eyes. "By the way, hey everyone."


----------



## Silvermist20

Jolie: Jolie kept waiting and waiting and waiting for the stupid bus to arrive. _"I don't see why I have to go to a stupid camp for the summer. There's so many better things to do,"_ she thought. She was wearing a red dress with red flats. Her hair was put up in a ponytail. She decided to look at herself in a mirror.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "Hi Melanie. I wonder how many more people we're going to pick up. It's getting quite boring. I've been tempted to do something about it."
> 
> Tiare: "Like what, do something stupid? Don't you remember what happened last time?" Tiare asked quietly.
> 
> Andrew: Andrew looked at Tiare for a minute in surprised, but then laughed. The last time had been one of the last days of school. Andrew had been trying to spill paint on a teammate to get back at him in art class, but it had accidently spilled all over Chao Li. She was a rival academically, he, Chao and a few others had almost always had the best grades in class. "I totally hadn't meant for it to get all over Chao, it was meant for Patrick. Boy, Chao was so mad, it was kind of funny but I was so afraid she was going to murder me. I'm actually kind of glad she isn't here right now."
> 
> Chao: Chao sighed quietly. Drew was an idiot. Well, he was a friend but also a rival, but he was still utterly thick at times. She turned around on her seat, which was right in front of the group. "Andrew, I'm right here."
> 
> Andrew: Andrew heard Chao, saw her and jumped all at the same time. "Jeez woman! Don't scare people like that, it's awfully rude."
> 
> Chao: Chao rolled her eyes. "By the way, hey everyone."



Annabelle: "I remember that! No offense Chao, but that was pretty funny."


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Annabelle: "I remember that! No offense Chao, but that was pretty funny."



Chao: "Hey Annabelle. And yes, it was funny - once I got my revenge." She had indeed gotten her revenge - she had looked at Andrew for one moment, then walked up to him calmly and smeared his whole face in paint with one hand. They had of course both gotten detention, but she didn't mind too much.


----------



## tigerkitty

The Villianess said:


> OOC: He could sit by Britannia. LOL, that'd be a conversation!



OOC: Okay. He could start out liking her, but in the end I was planning on having him like Cameo.

Rory: Rory saw a girl with no one by her. He came to the seat and sat down. (OOC: BTW, he is supposed to be the cool, hot guy. LOL, I accidentally typed 'the cool, hot gut'! I like hot guts!) "Hey. What's your name?" He didn't seem to remember her. Maybe she was new here or something. He wasn't sure.

Cameo: Cameo saw the boy glance at her, then walk away. _Boy, was he judgmental!_ she thought, _Not even giving someone he doesn't even know a chance!_


----------



## The Villianess

tigerkitty said:


> OOC: Okay. He could start out liking her, but in the end I was planning on having him like Cameo.
> 
> Rory: Rory saw a girl with no one by her. He came to the seat and sat down. (OOC: BTW, he is supposed to be the cool, hot guy. LOL, I accidentally typed 'the cool, hot gut'! I like hot guts!) "Hey. What's your name?" He didn't seem to remember her. Maybe she was new here or something. He wasn't sure.
> 
> Cameo: Cameo saw the boy glance at her, then walk away. _Boy, was he judgmental!_ she thought, _Not even giving someone he doesn't even know a chance!_



OOC: That's fine, Britannia doesn't really go after guys much anyway.

Britannia: She gave him a dirty look as she popped her gum. She said, "It's Britannia, I went to school at the Anti-School of Disney."


----------



## Silvermist20

The Villianess said:


> OOC: That's fine, Britannia doesn't really go after guys much anyway.
> 
> Britannia: She gave him a dirty look as she popped her gum. She said, "It's Britannia, I went to school at the Anti-School of Disney."



Annabelle: She heard what she said. _"Gosh, another anti!"_ she thought. _"How many are there?"_


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Chao: "Hey Annabelle. And yes, it was funny - once I got my revenge." She had indeed gotten her revenge - she had looked at Andrew for one moment, then walked up to him calmly and smeared his whole face in paint with one hand. They had of course both gotten detention, but she didn't mind too much.



Annabelle: "That was funny too. Boy, was that a crazy class."

Melanie: "I was just playing along and dumped paint on you smock Annabelle."

Annabelle: "I still need to get you for that."


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Annabelle: "That was funny too. Boy, was that a crazy class."
> 
> Melanie: "I was just playing along and dumped paint on you smock Annabelle."
> 
> Annabelle: "I still need to get you for that."



Chao: Chao laughed. "We were a weird bunch."

Andrew: "We were a successful weird bunch though," he said, remembering how the football team had won the championship. Andrew was the quarterback of the football team. Already scouts had been coming to his games.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Chao: Chao laughed. "We were a weird bunch."
> 
> Andrew: "We were a successful weird bunch though," he said, remembering how the football team had won the championship. Andrew was the quarterback of the football team. Already scouts had been coming to his games.



Melanie: "That's true, Mr. Football Captain." She also remembered cheering during the championships. She was the cheer captain.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: "That's true, Mr. Football Captain." She also remembered cheering during the championships. She was the cheer captain.



Andrew: "I don't see how you can sound so disapproving Miss Cheer Captain."


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "I don't see how you can sound so disapproving Miss Cheer Captain."



Melanie: "True."

Annabelle: "What am I, chopped haggis? I lead the soccer team to a couple victories!"

Melanie: "Yes, a couple. Just not enough to get to the championships. And ew."

Annabelle: "Hrmph."


----------



## Doodle98

Josie: everyone on the bus seemed to be talking to someone. She took out a notebook and started drawing lanterns, butterflies, horses, and suns.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: "True."
> 
> Annabelle: "What am I, chopped haggis? I lead the soccer team to a couple victories!"
> 
> Melanie: "Yes, a couple. Just not enough to get to the championships. And ew."
> 
> Annabelle: "Hrmph."



Andrew: Andrew shrugged and smirked.

Chao: Chao rolled her eyes, but the football team had done well last year, and she couldn't deny that.

Tiare: Tiare giggled quietly.


----------



## Silvermist20

Jolie: The bus finally pulled up to her house. She grabbed her things, said a couple goodbyes, and went on the bus. She sat away from everyone else and admired herself.

Bus Driver: "You all set?"

Jolie: "Yeah, whatever."

Bus Driver: "Ok then." He drove off.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: Andrew shrugged and smirked.
> 
> Chao: Chao rolled her eyes, but the football team had done well last year, and she couldn't deny that.
> 
> Tiare: Tiare giggled quietly.



Melanie: "I wonder who we're all in cabins with." She hoped her cabin was near Andrew's.

OOC: Yes, I know the boy cabins and girl cabins are on opposite sides of the camp, but she doesn't.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: "I wonder who we're all in cabins with." She hoped her cabin was near Andrew's.
> 
> OOC: Yes, I know the boy cabins and girl cabins are on opposite sides of the camp, but she doesn't.



OOC: are you picking cabins?


----------



## tigerkitty

The Villianess said:


> OOC: That's fine, Britannia doesn't really go after guys much anyway.
> 
> Britannia: She gave him a dirty look as she popped her gum. She said, "It's Britannia, I went to school at the Anti-School of Disney."





Silvermist20 said:


> Annabelle: She heard what she said. _"Gosh, another anti!"_ she thought. _"How many are there?"_



Rory: "I'm Rory. I went to Anti School of Disney as well. I'm Queen Narissa's cousin's son-in-law."

Cameo: Cameo put her feet up on the seat. _How much longer is this ride going to take?_


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: Kari sat by herself, listening to everyone talking around her. She was already dreading summer camp.

Britannia: Britannia looked out the window, trying not to make eye contact with the boy Rory next to her.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: "I wonder who we're all in cabins with." She hoped her cabin was near Andrew's.
> 
> OOC: Yes, I know the boy cabins and girl cabins are on opposite sides of the camp, but she doesn't.





Doodle98 said:


> OOC: are you picking cabins?



OOC: If you wanted you could just find a generator or sort them randomly.

Andrew: Andrew shrugged. "Who knows? It's taking a long time to get there though."

Chao: "Well Drew, there's people to pick up. They had to pick all of us up too."


----------



## tigerkitty

The Villianess said:


> Kari: Kari sat by herself, listening to everyone talking around her. She was already dreading summer camp.
> 
> Britannia: Britannia looked out the window, trying not to make eye contact with the boy Rory next to her.



Rory: "Who are you related to?"

OOC: Could maybe several girls have a crush on Rory, good and bad?


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: If you wanted you could just find a generator or sort them randomly.
> 
> Andrew: Andrew shrugged. "Who knows? It's taking a long time to get there though."
> 
> Chao: "Well Drew, there's people to pick up. They had to pick all of us up too."



OOC: That's what I was thinking. I'll do it tonight or tomorrow.

Annabelle: "Yeah. My butt hurts."

Melanie: "TMI!"


----------



## Silvermist20

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: "Who are you related to?"
> 
> OOC: Could maybe several girls have a crush on Rory, good and bad?



OOC: Well, Melanie already likes Andrew. Maybe Annabelle could like him.


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: "Who are you related to?"
> 
> OOC: Could maybe several girls have a crush on Rory, good and bad?



OOC: Josie could, she isn't doing much.


----------



## The Villianess

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: "Who are you related to?"
> 
> OOC: Could maybe several girls have a crush on Rory, good and bad?



Britannia: "Helga Sinclair."


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: That's what I was thinking. I'll do it tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Annabelle: "Yeah. My butt hurts."
> 
> Melanie: "TMI!"





tigerkitty said:


> Rory: "Who are you related to?"
> 
> OOC: Could maybe several girls have a crush on Rory, good and bad?



OOC: I don't think I want Chao liking anyone, at least not yet. Chao's stubborn, if she were to fall in love he would have to chase her down and make her love him. Tiare's too shy at the present time, maybe later for her too. Andrew might start liking Melanie back if she can get past the friendzone.

Andrew: "I must agree, but in a less dramatic way than Miss Melanie."


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I don't think I want Chao liking anyone, at least not yet. Chao's stubborn, if she were to fall in love he would have to chase her down and make her love him. Tiare's too shy at the present time, maybe later for her too. Andrew might start liking Melanie back if she can get past the friendzone.
> 
> Andrew: "I must agree, but in a less dramatic way than Miss Melanie."



Annabelle: "It's true! Melanie, admit it. Your butt probably hurts too from sitting down for so long."

Melanie: "Well it does but I didn't say it out loud like you."

Annabelle: She gave her a look.

Melanie: "See what you made me do!"


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Annabelle: "It's true! Melanie, admit it. Your butt probably hurts too from sitting down for so long."
> 
> Melanie: "Well it does but I didn't say it out loud like you."
> 
> Annabelle: She gave her a look.
> 
> Melanie: "See what you made me do!"



Andrew: Andrew just shook his head, trying not to laugh.

Chao: At this moment, Chao actually had less self-constraint than Andrew and laughed.

Tiare: Tiare witnessed everything, but was still very uncomfortable and shy. She was just waiting for people to start calling her crazy and a weirdo again.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: Andrew just shook his head, trying not to laugh.
> 
> Chao: At this moment, Chao actually had less self-constraint than Andrew and laughed.
> 
> Tiare: Tiare witnessed everything, but was still very uncomfortable and shy. She was just waiting for people to start calling her crazy and a weirdo again.



Melanie: "Drew, I know you're trying not to laugh. My mermaid senses sense it," she joked.

OOC: I put the cabin assignments on the first page. (They were done randomly. I might change them so there's three in each.)


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: "Drew, I know you're trying not to laugh. My mermaid senses sense it," she joked.
> 
> OOC: I put the cabin assignments on the first page. (They were done randomly. I might change them so there's three in each.)



Andrew: "Your mermaid senses? What are you, Spiderman?" he smirked.

OOC: Okay


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "Your mermaid senses? What are you, Spiderman?" he smirked.
> 
> OOC: Okay



OOC: I actually changed them a little. So everyone, check them out.

Melanie: "No! Spiderman's not even a mermaid."

Annabelle: "Oh Melanie, you take everything too seriously."

Melanie: "You can shut up," she joked again.

Annabelle: "You know shut up's not in my vocabulary."


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: I actually changed them a little. So everyone, check them out.
> 
> Melanie: "No! Spiderman's not even a mermaid."
> 
> Annabelle: "Oh Melanie, you take everything too seriously."
> 
> Melanie: "You can shut up," she joked again.
> 
> Annabelle: "You know shut up's not in my vocabulary."



Andrew: "Melanie, it was a joke." He rolled his eyes.

Tiare: Tiare, who had brought comics and books of all kinds with her, did think it was kind of taking things to seriously to take jokes about characters that literally, but was too timid to say so.

Chao: Chao also rolled her eyes, she had forgotten how dramatic her classmates were.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "Melanie, it was a joke." He rolled his eyes.
> 
> Tiare: Tiare, who had brought comics and books of all kinds with her, did think it was kind of taking things to seriously to take jokes about characters that literally, but was too timid to say so.
> 
> Chao: Chao also rolled her eyes, she had forgotten how dramatic her classmates were.



Melanie: "I know it was. You know I take things too seriously sometimes."


----------



## Doodle98

Eric: the bus finally pulled up at he edge of the thousand acre woods. He said bye to Chris, Pooh, and all of the other characters. Piglet cried. He got onto the bus, and sat down alone.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: "I know it was. You know I take things too seriously sometimes."



Andrew: "That I do," he said, remembering another practical joke.


----------



## tigerkitty

Kody: The bus pulled up in front of the forest. Kody went up to it, and waved back to Eilonwy, Tarrin (if I spelled that right), and Girgy. "Kody go bye-bye now! Kody has his munchins and crunchins!" Then he galloped onto the bus. He sat down next to Eric. "Can Kody sit by you?"


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Kody: The bus pulled up in front of the forest. Kody went up to it, and waved back to Eilonwy, Tarrin (if I spelled that right), and Girgy. "Kody go bye-bye now! Kody has his munchins and crunchins!" Then he galloped onto the bus. He sat down next to Eric. "Can Kody sit by you?"



Eric: "Sure!"


----------



## tigerkitty

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "Sure!"



Kody: "Hooray! Kody is Girgy's brother. What is your name? Did Kody just make new friend?"


----------



## Fairywings

Tiare: Tiare snuck a book out of her backpack and started to read, already bored.

Chao: _Argh, why do I have to go to this stupid camp?_ she thought for the millionth time.


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Kody: "Hooray! Kody is Girgy's brother. What is your name? Did Kody just make new friend?"



Eric: "Hi, I'm Eric, Christopher Robin's older brother. And sure, I guess you did make a new friend." He ruffled the hair on Kody's head.


----------



## Cinderella8

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: "Who are you related to?"
> 
> OOC: Could maybe several girls have a crush on Rory, good and bad?



OOC Dana or Alana could 

Dana: Dana hit her head on the back of the seat in front of her. "When. Are. We. Getting. There?!" _Why did I leave Slug Terra for this? I could be chasing the Shane Gang right now and instead I'm in a bus._ Now leaning back, she absently pet Eris.

Alana: Alana was also getting a little restless, but she was glad to have all these nice people around.


----------



## tigerkitty

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "Hi, I'm Eric, Christopher Robin's older brother. And sure, I guess you did make a new friend." He ruffled the hair on Kody's head.



Kody: Kody laughed when his hair was ruffled. He was glad he made a new friend!

Rory: "So, does anyone know what we are actually doing at this camp?"
Cameo: Cameo just slouched over and got her iPod Nano out. She found 'Blown Away' by Carrie Underwood and listened to it.  She kept playing her songs, until there was a jolt.  She paused the song and looked up. There was road work ahead and they had to wait for the special truck to come through. (You know what I mean, where on a highway, one side is closed and there is a special truck with a sign saying to follow him and he takes the left lane people across, then the right so there are no crashes. They can only use the one lane to travel on?)


----------



## Cinderella8

tigerkitty said:


> Kody: Kody laughed when his hair was ruffled. He was glad he made a new friend!
> 
> Rory: "So, does anyone know what we are actually doing at this camp?"
> Cameo: Cameo just slouched over and got her iPod Nano out. She found 'Blown Away' by Carrie Underwood and listened to it.  She kept playing her songs, until there was a jolt.  She paused the song and looked up. There was road work ahead and they had to wait for the special truck to come through. (You know what I mean, where on a highway, one side is closed and there is a special truck with a sign saying to follow him and he takes the left lane people across, then the right so there are no crashes. They can only use the one lane to travel on?)



OOC Now Blown Away is stuck in my head  Do you want Dana or Alana to have a crush on Rory?

Dana: Dana looked over and saw Cameo's iPod. "What is that?" she asked curiously.


----------



## tigerkitty

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Now Blown Away is stuck in my head  Do you want Dana or Alana to have a crush on Rory?
> 
> Dana: Dana looked over and saw Cameo's iPod. "What is that?" she asked curiously.



OOC: IDK. Either or both.

Cameo: Cameo heard someone start talking to her. She was startled. No one ever talked to her! "Oh, um, it's, um, my um, iPod Nano."


----------



## Cinderella8

tigerkitty said:


> OOC: IDK. Either or both.
> 
> Cameo: Cameo heard someone start talking to her. She was startled. No one ever talked to her! "Oh, um, it's, um, my um, iPod Nano."



OOC Okay

Dana: "An eye-pod? What does it do?"

Alana: Alana was studying the others and her eyes rested on someone she had yet to meet. "Hi," she said to Rory. "I'm Alaba Russo, and you are?"


----------



## The Villianess

Britannia: Britannia looked out the window as the trees rushed by. She reapplied her lipstick and began to imagine treasure. 

Kari: Kari began to play with her necklace nervously.


----------



## Fairywings

Andrew: He was bored, he considered going back to his seat.

Chao: Chao was soooooooo bored. She didn't even want to be here, why did she have to go?

Tiare: Tiare read her book, oblivious to everything around her.


----------



## The Villianess

tigerkitty said:


> Kody: Kody laughed when his hair was ruffled. He was glad he made a new friend!
> 
> Rory: "So, does anyone know what we are actually doing at this camp?"
> Cameo: Cameo just slouched over and got her iPod Nano out. She found 'Blown Away' by Carrie Underwood and listened to it.  She kept playing her songs, until there was a jolt.  She paused the song and looked up. There was road work ahead and they had to wait for the special truck to come through. (You know what I mean, where on a highway, one side is closed and there is a special truck with a sign saying to follow him and he takes the left lane people across, then the right so there are no crashes. They can only use the one lane to travel on?)



Kari: _Who was that?_ she thought as she looked at Rory.


----------



## tigerkitty

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Okay
> 
> Dana: "An eye-pod? What does it do?"
> 
> Alana: Alana was studying the others and her eyes rested on someone she had yet to meet. "Hi," she said to Rory. "I'm Alaba Russo, and you are?"





The Villianess said:


> Kari: _Who was that?_ she thought as she looked at Rory.



Rory: "I'm Rory Enchant. Queen Narissa's cousin's son-in-law."

Cameo: "It, uh, plays music."


----------



## Fairywings

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: "I'm Rory Enchant. Queen Narissa's cousin's son-in-law."
> 
> Cameo: "It, uh, plays music."



Chao: Chao rolled her eyes. He probably thought he was a god, royalty were always stuck up.

Tiare: Tiare didn't pay a second of attention, her book was far more interesting.


----------



## tigerkitty

Fairywings said:


> Chao: Chao rolled her eyes. He probably thought he was a god, royalty were always stuck up.
> 
> Tiare: Tiare didn't pay a second of attention, her book was far more interesting.



Rory: "So, who might you two be?" he asked Chao.


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: Kari sighed. This bus trip was longer than she expected.

Britannia: Britannia noticed that Kari was sitting all by herself. Good riddence. She thought, _Of course, I have to sit next to the boy who thinks he's all that._


----------



## Silvermist20

Nicki: Nicki was sooooo bored. She wanted to have some fun and shoot blue plasma blasts at random people, but she thought she would save it for some special nights where she could sneak into the girl cabins and scare certain people. Right now, she was scoping out who she would scare. She saw Tiare. _"Maybe her,"_ she thought.

Annabelle: "So what do you guys wanna talk about," she said.

OOC: I made some more cabin adjustments.


----------



## Fairywings

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: "So, who might you two be?" he asked Chao.



Chao: "I'm Chao Li, and she's not paying attention, so I'm just going to introduce her, that's Tiare Pelekai."


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Nicki: Nicki was sooooo bored. She wanted to have some fun and shoot blue plasma blasts at random people, but she thought she would save it for some special nights where she could sneak into the girl cabins and scare certain people. Right now, she was scoping out who she would scare. She saw Tiare. _"Maybe her,"_ she thought.
> 
> Annabelle: "So what do you guys wanna talk about," she said.
> 
> OOC: I made some more cabin adjustments.



Andrew: "I don't know. I think this was easier when we were in school and we could complain about teachers, coaches and classes."


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "I don't know. I think this was easier when we were in school and we could complain about teachers, coaches and classes."



Annabelle: "We still can. Sort of."

Melanie: "How?"

Annabelle: "I don't know."

Melanie: "Exactly. Dang, this trip is waaay longer than I thought!"

Jolie: Meanwhile, at the front of the bus, Jolie was still admiring herself.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Annabelle: "We still can. Sort of."
> 
> Melanie: "How?"
> 
> Annabelle: "I don't know."
> 
> Melanie: "Exactly. Dang, this trip is waaay longer than I thought!"
> 
> Jolie: Meanwhile, at the front of the bus, Jolie was still admiring herself.



Andrew: "Seriously. I mean, can't they just drop us off and then go back and get whoever's left?"


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "Seriously. I mean, can't they just drop us off and then go back and get whoever's left?"



Melanie: "I guess they could. But wouldn't that be a waste of gas?"


----------



## Cinderella8

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: "I'm Rory Enchant. Queen Narissa's cousin's son-in-law."
> 
> Cameo: "It, uh, plays music."



Dana: "Cool! We don't have stuff like that. We really don't even listen to music very much where I live." It was the truth, very rarely did Dana listen to music back at home.

Alana: "I hope I don't sound too rude, but who is Queen Narissa?" she asked politely.

Peter Admon: Peter sighed as his mother tidied him up. "Mom, I'll miss the bus," he reminded. She nodded. "Okay, have fun, be careful, and don't get carried away with your powers." He nodded, said good-bye, and hurried out of the Greek-styled home, where a bus was coming into sight. He ran down the long sidewalk. The doors opened.

Bus Driver: "Are you Peter Admon?"

Peter: "Yeah." He boarded and looked around for a seat, and then finally sat around where most of the other kids were. He sat down.


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC:


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: "I guess they could. But wouldn't that be a waste of gas?"



Andrew: "Maybe. You might be right."



Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "Cool! We don't have stuff like that. We really don't even listen to music very much where I live." It was the truth, very rarely did Dana listen to music back at home.
> 
> Alana: "I hope I don't sound too rude, but who is Queen Narissa?" she asked politely.
> 
> Peter Admon: Peter sighed as his mother tidied him up. "Mom, I'll miss the bus," he reminded. She nodded. "Okay, have fun, be careful, and don't get carried away with your powers." He nodded, said good-bye, and hurried out of the Greek-styled home, where a bus was coming into sight. He ran down the long sidewalk. The doors opened.
> 
> Bus Driver: "Are you Peter Admon?"
> 
> Peter: "Yeah." He boarded and looked around for a seat, and then finally sat around where most of the other kids were. He sat down.



Andrew: "Hey!" he said to the new guy.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "Hey!" he said to the new guy.



Peter: "Oh," he said. "Hey. I'm Peter Admon, son of Megara and Hercules."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "Oh," he said. "Hey. I'm Peter Admon, son of Megara and Hercules."



Andrew: "Andrew Parr, nephew of Bob and Helen Parr, and cousin of Violet, Dash, and Jack-Jack Parr." He used their real names, a superhero's identity was extremely important to them.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "Andrew Parr, nephew of Bob and Helen Parr, and cousin of Violet, Dash, and Jack-Jack Parr." He used their real names, a superhero's identity was extremely important to them.



Peter: "Cool," he said. "I can't wait for this camp, getting away from home sounds great right now."


----------



## Silvermist20

Vic: Victoria waited for the bus to arrive. Finally, after waiting for 20 minutes outside, it arrived. "Bye little sis," she said.

Vanellope: "Bye big sisiter," said her sister, Vanellope.

Vic: She boarded the bus and sat where eveyone else was stitting.

Bus Driver: "You ready?"

Vic: "Ready as I'll ever be."

Bus Driver: "Ok. I think the bus is fully loaded. Next stop, the Camp Of Disney!" He drove off.

OOC: Anyone who just signed up or signs up after this who did not post them getting on the bus will just be on the bus already.

Vic: She saw Annabelle and Melanie. "Hey you guys."

Annabelle: "Oh, hey Vic. What's up?"

Vic: "Oh nothing." She took out a Snickers bar. "You want a peice?"

Annabelle: "Sure."

Vic: "Here you go," she said as she handed her a peice.

Annabelle: "Thanks."

Vic: "Your welcome."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "Cool," he said. "I can't wait for this camp, getting away from home sounds great right now."



Andrew: "I suppose," he said. He had really wanted to spend time with his cousins this summer, but he didn't want to sound rude or ungrateful to Peter. At least he had some school friends.

Chao: Chao rolled her eyes yet again. "I'm so bored!" She shifted in her seat, Chao was not very good at staying still for long periods of time, anyone who had been in school with her would know.

Tiare: Tiare kept reading her book. It was a science fiction novel, about a boarding school on the moon. It was very interesting, so Tiare kept ignoring the world and reading.


----------



## Cinderella8

Dana: "Finally," she said. "I want to get to this camp and see if I left home for something good or bad. She nudged Eris. "Get back in their," she said. "I'm tired of you growling at everyone." Eris hopped in her bag.

Alana: Alana smiled. "Yay," she said happily. "I can't wait for camp!"


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "I suppose," he said. He had really wanted to spend time with his cousins this summer, but he didn't want to sound rude or ungrateful to Peter. At least he had some school friends.



Peter: "I mean, my mom's cool, and my dad is usually out, but when he's around, he's cool, too... But it's not usually exciting. I'd spend summer with Phil having me work out all the time."


----------



## Doodle98

Josie: she looked at a boy. She hadn't seen him at school, so he must be an Anti. But he was really cute. She started to sketch his head in her sketchbook.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "I mean, my mom's cool, and my dad is usually out, but when he's around, he's cool, too... But it's not usually exciting. I'd spend summer with Phil having me work out all the time."



Andrew: Andrew nodded. "Yeah, I can see that." He'd seen Hercules, frankly he wouldn't want to spend a summer with Phil either. However, he still would rather be with his family. Besides the fact that they were awesome, they were superheroes that saved the world together. His identity was a secret though. No one outside of his family, not even his friends or coaches knew.


----------



## tigerkitty

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "Cool! We don't have stuff like that. We really don't even listen to music very much where I live." It was the truth, very rarely did Dana listen to music back at home.
> 
> Alana: "I hope I don't sound too rude, but who is Queen Narissa?" she asked politely.
> 
> Peter Admon: Peter sighed as his mother tidied him up. "Mom, I'll miss the bus," he reminded. She nodded. "Okay, have fun, be careful, and don't get carried away with your powers." He nodded, said good-bye, and hurried out of the Greek-styled home, where a bus was coming into sight. He ran down the long sidewalk. The doors opened.
> 
> Bus Driver: "Are you Peter Admon?"
> 
> Peter: "Yeah." He boarded and looked around for a seat, and then finally sat around where most of the other kids were. He sat down.





Doodle98 said:


> Josie: she looked at a boy. She hadn't seen him at school, so he must be an Anti. But he was really cute. She started to sketch his head in her sketchbook.



OOC: Who is Josie drawing?

Rory: "She is the Queen in Enchanted. You know, Prince Edward's mom?"

Cameo: At hearing her dad's name mentioned, she perked up. It was that boy that ignored her. Actually all of the boys had ignored her, but this one, related to Narissa? That was her grandma! That boy was related to her grandma!"


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> OOC: Who is Josie drawing?
> 
> Rory: "She is the Queen in Enchanted. You know, Prince Edward's mom?"
> 
> Cameo: At hearing her dad's name mentioned, she perked up. It was that boy that ignored her. Actually all of the boys had ignored her, but this one, related to Narissa? That was her grandma! That boy was related to her grandma!"



OOC: Rory, you wanted girls to like him.


----------



## Cinderella8

tigerkitty said:


> OOC: Who is Josie drawing?
> 
> Rory: "She is the Queen in Enchanted. You know, Prince Edward's mom?"
> 
> Cameo: At hearing her dad's name mentioned, she perked up. It was that boy that ignored her. Actually all of the boys had ignored her, but this one, related to Narissa? That was her grandma! That boy was related to her grandma!"



Alana: She bit her lip. Oh, now she remembered. Narissa was a villain. "Cool," she said carefully.

Dana: Dana looked up after zipping her bag shut. Another villain? Sweet! She leaned forward. "Hey," she said to Rory. "I'm Dana Blakk. Narissa's cool." She sorta liked this guy.


----------



## tigerkitty

OOC: ID's and Polyvore outfits!

Cameo: 








Rory:








Kody:


----------



## tigerkitty

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Rory, you wanted girls to like him.





Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She bit her lip. Oh, now she remembered. Narissa was a villain. "Cool," she said carefully.
> 
> Dana: Dana looked up after zipping her bag shut. Another villain? Sweet! She leaned forward. "Hey," she said to Rory. "I'm Dana Blakk. Narissa's cool." She sorta liked this guy.



OOC: Whoops! Sorry! I forgot, Doodle!

Rory: "Yah, she was okay. Hello, Dana, and thanks!" He knew he was going to earn a place in this camp now!


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> OOC: Whoops! Sorry! I forgot, Doodle!
> 
> Rory: "Yah, she was okay. Hello, Dana, and thanks!" He knew he was going to earn a place in this camp now!



OOC: its okay.


----------



## Cinderella8

tigerkitty said:


> OOC: Whoops! Sorry! I forgot, Doodle!
> 
> Rory: "Yah, she was okay. Hello, Dana, and thanks!" He knew he was going to earn a place in this camp now!



Dana: Dana heard Eris. She sighed and opened her bag again. Eris hopped on her hand, then studied Rory. Finally, Eris gave a small purring noise. "He likes you." she said, appalled. "He's only ever not growled at dad and me."


----------



## Fairywings

tigerkitty said:


> OOC: Whoops! Sorry! I forgot, Doodle!
> 
> Rory: "Yah, she was okay. Hello, Dana, and thanks!" He knew he was going to earn a place in this camp now!



OOC: I did reply a few pages back when he spoke to Chao btw.


----------



## tigerkitty

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I did reply a few pages back when he spoke to Chao btw.



OOC: Oh yah, sorry, again!

Rory: "Cool." He said, looking at Chao. "So, what are you drawing?" he asked Josie, "And who are you?"


----------



## Fairywings

tigerkitty said:


> OOC: Oh yah, sorry, again!
> 
> Rory: "Cool." He said, looking at Chao. "So, what are you drawing?" he asked Josie, "And who are you?"



OOC: No prob.

Chao: Chao rolled her eyes and shifted in her seat again. Those who knew her would know that she was edging closer to exploding.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Jori: Jori gathered her backpack and duffel bag and ran out the door to the waiting bus.

Bus Driver: "Jori Porter?"

Jori: "Yes."

Bus Driver: "Hop on!"

Jori: Jori sat in a seat away from the others and started to draw some birds.  Earlier that week she had gotten to visit the island for 3 days.  She wanted to remember all of the animals she saw there too.  She had already drawn some of the apes, some elephants, and a few insects.  Now she was working on some of the birds. She sat low in the seat with her knees up on the one in front of her.  Using the tops of her thighs as a slanted 'table'.


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> OOC: Oh yah, sorry, again!
> 
> Rory: "Cool." He said, looking at Chao. "So, what are you drawing?" he asked Josie, "And who are you?"



Josie: she shut her book. "I'm Josie Fitzherbert, Rapunzel and Eugene's daughter."


----------



## tigerkitty

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: she shut her book. "I'm Josie Fitzherbert, Rapunzel and Eugene's daughter."



Rory: "Nice to meet you, Josie! What were you drawing?"


----------



## The Villianess

Britannia: _Who cares what she's drawing, anyway?_


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: _Who cares what she's drawing, anyway?_



Dana: For the first time she noticed Britannia. Maybe she would be better to talk to, especially now that Rory was focused on someone else. "Hey," she casually. "I'm Dana Blakk."


----------



## Fairywings

Chao: Chao twitched in her seat even more.

Tiare: Tiare read, forgetting everything.

Andrew: Andrew stared at the clouds, bored.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: For the first time she noticed Britannia. Maybe she would be better to talk to, especially now that Rory was focused on someone else. "Hey," she casually. "I'm Dana Blakk."



Britannia: Britannia looked at the girl and said, "Sup." Then she went back to daydreaming about treasure.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: Britannia looked at the girl and said, "Sup." Then she went back to daydreaming about treasure.



Dana: Dana raised an eyebrow as the girl seemed to be thinking of something else. She shrugged and leaned back in her seat. Eris was now sitting next to the window, watching everything they passed.


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: "Nice to meet you, Josie! What were you drawing?"



Josie: "Not much. Butterflies, sunshine, lanterns, horses, and human figures."


----------



## Silvermist20

tigerkitty said:


> OOC: ID's and Polyvore outfits!
> 
> Cameo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kody:



OOC: Those are great! I think I have a crush on Rory now... And I sort of found out what Kody's supposed to be. I think he's some sort of dog thing. (I looked up what Girgi was and it said that) But yeah I think Annabelle's going to like Rory.


----------



## tigerkitty

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Those are great! I think I have a crush on Rory now... And I sort of found out what Kody's supposed to be. I think he's some sort of dog thing. (I looked up what Girgi was and it said that) But yeah I think Annabelle's going to like Rory.



OOC: LOL! I just found that pic on polyvore, and was like, "That's what I imagined him to look like!"


----------



## Fairywings

tigerkitty said:


> OOC: LOL! I just found that pic on polyvore, and was like, "That's what I imagined him to look like!"



OOC: lol, that happens sometimes as a writer. You see someone and you think "That person looks just like I imagined __________!"


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC:


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Vic's pretty.

Chao: Chao had finally snapped, all of this sitting and doing nothing had gotten to her. "OH MY GOSH CAN'T WE JUST GET THERE ALREADY!?" she shouted.

Andrew: Andrew sighed when he heard Chao. He knew something like this had to happen at some point. "CALM DOWN CHAO! I know you can't sit still for long periods of time but you have to be patient!" he shouted back at her.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Vic's pretty.
> 
> Chao: Chao had finally snapped, all of this sitting and doing nothing had gotten to her. "OH MY GOSH CAN'T WE JUST GET THERE ALREADY!?" she shouted.
> 
> Andrew: Andrew sighed when he heard Chao. He knew something like this had to happen at some point. "CALM DOWN CHAO! I know you can't sit still for long periods of time but you have to be patient!" he shouted back at her.



Dana: "Or, you guys could both shut it before I get out my blaster," she snapped.

Alana: "You have a blaster? What do you blast out of it?"

Dana: "Slugs."

Alana: "I thought those were pets."

Dana: "Their living ammo."

Alana: "Then why is your ammo always on your shoulder?"

Dana: "Because Eris is my prize slug. He's like a cool pet, I guess."

Alana: "A magical super-powered pet."

Dana: "Yup."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "Or, you guys could both shut it before I get out my blaster," she snapped.
> 
> Alana: "You have a blaster? What do you blast out of it?"
> 
> Dana: "Slugs."
> 
> Alana: "I thought those were pets."
> 
> Dana: "Their living ammo."
> 
> Alana: "Then why is your ammo always on your shoulder?"
> 
> Dana: "Because Eris is my prize slug. He's like a cool pet, I guess."
> 
> Alana: "A magical super-powered pet."
> 
> Dana: "Yup."



Andrew: Andrew rolled his eyes, and said in a deadly calm voice "I don't care about your silly threats, they mean absolutely nothing to me. I'm just trying to help a friend. Now you keep out of my business and I'll keep out of yours." He knew he could take that blaster from her without moving a muscle.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: Andrew rolled his eyes, and said in a deadly calm voice "I don't care about your silly threats, they mean absolutely nothing to me. I'm just trying to help a friend. Now you keep out of my business and I'll keep out of yours." He knew he could take that blaster from her without moving a muscle.



Dana: "Well next time don't shout," she snapped, rolling her eyes.


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: This is Josie. I'm working on ID cards and stuff right now.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "Well next time don't shout," she snapped, rolling her eyes.



Andrew: Andrew rolled his eyes and turned away.

Chao: Chao was quiet now, she had snapped, and yes it was easy to get her angry, but her temper was short-lived.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: This is Josie. I'm working on ID cards and stuff right now.



OOC: Cool. Could you maybe do one for Andrew, Chao and Tiare? They might be hard, as Chao is Chinese and Tiare is Hawaiian, but I did describe their outfits a page or two back or so, so you could do a polyvore if not an ID.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Cool. Could you maybe do one for Andrew, Chao and Tiare? They might be hard, as Chao is Chinese and Tiare is Hawaiian, but I did describe their outfits a page or two back or so, so you could do a polyvore if not an ID.



OOC: Sure!


----------



## Doodle98

Eric's disney ID


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: That's cool


----------



## Doodle98

Here is Chao's ID, hope you like it Wings!


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Here is Chao's ID, hope you like it Wings!



OOC: Ooh, Chao's pretty, thanks Doodle!


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: You're welcome, and here's Tiare:


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: You're welcome, and here's Tiare:



OOC: Tiare's great too!


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: Thanks! Last, but not least, here is Andrew! You want the outfits too?


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Thanks! Last, but not least, here is Andrew! You want the outfits too?



OOC: No, I'm good, thanks, these are cool!


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: No, I'm good, thanks, these are cool!



OOC: You're welcome! I tried to find good pics, sorry that they aren't the best but, google is hard, and most good pics you can't clip to polyvore. (put it on the website to use.)


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Thanks! Last, but not least, here is Andrew! You want the outfits too?



OOC: Now I see why Melanie likes him.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Now I see why Melanie likes him.



OOC:  but he is cute, right?


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> OOC:  but he is cute, right?



OOC: All I have to say is


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Now I see why Melanie likes him.



OOC: This is making me laugh!


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: This is making me laugh!



OOC: Hey, it's not my fault if I'm kind of boy crazy. Oh btw, could someone make Adrien's ID card so I could see why Marci liked him and they're now dating?


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Hey, it's not my fault if I'm kind of boy crazy. Oh btw, could someone make Adrien's ID card so I could see why Marci liked him and they're now dating?



OOC  I would but I have no idea how to make one  But in my imagination he's cute


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Hey, it's not my fault if I'm kind of boy crazy. Oh btw, could someone make Adrien's ID card so I could see why Marci liked him and they're now dating?



OOC: I got it Silv. Don't worry, I've been there.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Hey, it's not my fault if I'm kind of boy crazy. Oh btw, could someone make Adrien's ID card so I could see why Marci liked him and they're now dating?



OOC: I'm not judging you, it's just amusing. 

Can we get to camp soon?


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I'm not judging you, it's just amusing.
> 
> Can we get to camp soon?



OOC: Ok.

Bus Driver: "Hey everyone, we're five minutes away!"

Annabelle: "Finally! Chao, you must be a little releived."


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Ok.
> 
> Bus Driver: "Hey everyone, we're five minutes away!"
> 
> Annabelle: "Finally! Chao, you must be a little releived."



Dana: "Finally," she said in relief. Eris gave what would have been a playful squeak, had he not been a ghoul. It sounded like a strange coughing noise. But Dana knew it meant he was happy.

Alana: "Yay!" She put her wand, which had been sitting next to her, in her bag. Then she sat, excited, waiting to stop.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Ok.
> 
> Bus Driver: "Hey everyone, we're five minutes away!"
> 
> Annabelle: "Finally! Chao, you must be a little releived."



Chao: "A little?" she said. She still didn't want to go, but at least she would be off this bus and in the open air.

Tiare: This brought Tiare out of her book. She put a book mark in it and shoved it in her bag.

Andrew: "Finally," he muttered under his breath.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Chao: "A little?" she said. She still didn't want to go, but at least she would be off this bus and in the open air.
> 
> Tiare: This brought Tiare out of her book. She put a book mark in it and shoved it in her bag.
> 
> Andrew: "Finally," he muttered under his breath.



Annabelle: "You wanted to get off this bus, right?"

OOC: I was about to have the bus get stuck in traffic but then I thought hm better not.


----------



## The Villianess

Silvermist20 said:


> Annabelle: "You wanted to get off this bus, right?"
> 
> OOC: I was about to have the bus get stuck in traffic but then I thought hm better not.



OOC: That would have been hilarious!


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Annabelle: "You wanted to get off this bus, right?"
> 
> OOC: I was about to have the bus get stuck in traffic but then I thought hm better not.



OOC lol No offense but I may have lost it


----------



## Silvermist20

The Villianess said:


> OOC: That would have been hilarious!



OOC: I didn't want Chao to become crazy or something.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Annabelle: "You wanted to get off this bus, right?"
> 
> OOC: I was about to have the bus get stuck in traffic but then I thought hm better not.





The Villianess said:


> OOC: That would have been hilarious!





Cinderella8 said:


> OOC lol No offense but I may have lost it





Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: I didn't want Chao to become crazy or something.



OOC: It would have been funny. But Chao definitely would have gone crazy!

Chao: "I do. Very much so."


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: It would have been funny. But Chao definitely would have gone crazy!
> 
> Chao: "I do. Very much so."



Bus Driver: "There seems to be no traffic, so we'll be there in about two minutes."

Melanie: She looked out the window in excitement and saw a sign that said "Camp: 1/2 Mile"

Vic: "WE'RE THERE! WE'RE ALMOST THERE!"

Annabelle: "Woah, calm down Vic!"

Vic: "Sorry, I'm just so excited!"


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Bus Driver: "There seems to be no traffic, so we'll be there in about two minutes."
> 
> Melanie: She looked out the window in excitement and saw a sign that said "Camp: 1/2 Mile"
> 
> Vic: "WE'RE THERE! WE'RE ALMOST THERE!"
> 
> Annabelle: "Woah, calm down Vic!"
> 
> Vic: "Sorry, I'm just so excited!"



Tiare: "Breathe," she said quietly. Maybe it had something to do with living on an island, but it was very hard to rile Tiare up, only when she was really mad or really upset would you see anything beyond her calm, serene exterior. Unfortunately, it was hard for her to show the happiness or excitement as well. Not that she was happy or excited to be there, Tiare would love to be with her sisters right now.


----------



## Silvermist20

Jess: Meanwhile, back at the camp, everything was all in place. Jess was ready to check everyone in and everyone else was where they needed to be. "Ok everyone, they could get here any minute. So stay where you are."

Erica: "But what if I have to go to the bathroom?" whined Erica White, one of the camp councelors.

Jess: "Hold it. We all need to be here when they get here."


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Jess: Meanwhile, back at the camp, everything was all in place. Jess was ready to check everyone in and everyone else was where they needed to be. "Ok everyone, they could get here any minute. So stay where you are."
> 
> Erica: "But what if I have to go to the bathroom?" whined Erica White, one of the camp councelors.
> 
> Jess: "Hold it. We all need to be here when they get here."



Robin: "I'm sure they'll get here fine Jess."

Jordan: "All the same, I wouldn't argue with her."

Robin: "Do you want me to pull your hair again Ali?"


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Robin: "I'm sure they'll get here fine Jess."
> 
> Jordan: "All the same, I wouldn't argue with her."
> 
> Robin: "Do you want me to pull your hair again Ali?"



Jess: "Behave you two. They could be here any minute."

Bus Driver: The bus pulled up to the front of the camp. "Here we are. The Camp Of Disney. Please get out in an orderly fashion. Have a fun summer!"

Jolie: Jolie was the first to get off. A couple of other campers followed.

Jess: She saw the campers come out of the bus. Once they were all out, she started to talk. "Welcome everyone to the Camp Of Disney! I am the camp director, Jessica Thompson. But please, call me Jess. We will discuss the rules at tonights bonfire. But for now, please check in, get to know your campers and coucelors, and of course, have fun and look around! Please get in a line for check in."

Jolie: Jolie was the first in line. She was still looking at herself in a mirror.

Jess: "Name."

Jolie: "Jolie."

Jess: She looked for her on the list. "Found your name! Ok, so you're going to be in Cabin One. Here's your key. You can check it out if you want."

Jolie: "Yeah, whatever." She took the key and walked away.

OOC: Someone else can be in line after her.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Jess: "Behave you two. They could be here any minute."
> 
> Bus Driver: The bus pulled up to the front of the camp. "Here we are. The Camp Of Disney. Please get out in an orderly fashion. Have a fun summer!"
> 
> Jolie: Jolie was the first to get off. A couple of other campers followed.
> 
> Jess: She saw the campers come out of the bus. Once they were all out, she started to talk. "Welcome everyone to the Camp Of Disney! I am the camp director, Jessica Thompson. But please, call me Jess. We will discuss the rules at tonights bonfire. But for now, please check in, get to know your campers and coucelors, and of course, have fun and look around! Please get in a line for check in."
> 
> Jolie: Jolie was the first in line. She was still looking at herself in a mirror.
> 
> Jess: "Name."
> 
> Jolie: "Jolie."
> 
> Jess: She looked for her on the list. "Found your name! Ok, so you're going to be in Cabin One. Here's your key. You can check it out if you want."
> 
> Jolie: "Yeah, whatever." She took the key and walked away.
> 
> OOC: Someone else can be in line after her.



Jordan: Jordan rolled his eyes.

Robin: Robin smiled innocently and fluttered around the other counselors.

Chao: Chao was one of the first people off the bus. She burst out and immediately turned a cart wheel and then did a few fighting moves her mother taught her. "I feel so alive!"

Andrew: Andrew laughed at her. "Whatever you need to do Chao."

Tiare: Tiare timidly got off the bus and wondered what she was supposed to be doing.


----------



## Doodle98

Josie: she crept off of the bus. _Well that was embarrassing._ she was glad she didn't have to explain why she drawing Rory.

Eric: he hopped off the bus, and got in the line.


----------



## The Villianess

Britannia: Britannia got off the bus and popped her gum as she stood in line behind the girl gazing at herself in the mirror. This camp was starting to smell like fish. 

Kari: Kari finished playing with her necklace and nervously got off of the bus. She dragged her bag behind her. 

Britannia: She watched as that brat Kari was still getting off the bus.


----------



## Silvermist20

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: Britannia got off the bus and popped her gum as she stood in line behind the girl gazing at herself in the mirror. This camp was starting to smell like fish.
> 
> Kari: Kari finished playing with her necklace and nervously got off of the bus. She dragged her bag behind her.
> 
> Britannia: She watched as that brat Kari was still getting off the bus.



Jess: She saw the next person in line. "Name please."


----------



## The Villianess

Silvermist20 said:


> Jess: She saw the next person in line. "Name please."



Britannia: She popped her gum and realized that the woman was talking to her. The nerve of some. She replied, "Britannia Sinclair."


----------



## Silvermist20

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: She popped her gum and realized that the woman was talking to her. The nerve of some. She replied, "Britannia Sinclair."



Jess: "Oh, here you are. You will be in Cabin Two. Here's your key."


----------



## The Villianess

Silvermist20 said:


> Jess: "Oh, here you are. You will be in Cabin Two. Here's your key."



Britannia: She took the key and walked off to her dorm without a word. Hopefully she won't be surrounded by goodie goodies.


----------



## The Villianess

OOC: When's the bonfire? 

Kari: Kari stood.


----------



## Silvermist20

Melanie: Melanie was next in line. "Hello."

Jess: "Oh, hi. Name."

Melanie: "Melanie."

Jess: "Hm... here you are. You will be in Cabin One." She handed her the key.

Melanie: "Um, funny question. Could you tell me which cabin Annabelle is in?"

Jess: "Why?"

Melanie: "Well, she's my BFF."

Jess: "Oh, ok. She is in... wait, let me find her... Cabin Four."

Melanie: "Oh. Well, thank you. Can I check out my cabin?"

Jess: "Sure! Oh, and I checked someone in already who will be in your cabin."

Melanie: "Oh, cool." When she said that, she sounded sad.

Jess: "Let me guess, you're sad because you just found out that your BFF isn't going to be in your cabin. Don't worry, you'll still see her every day."

Melanie: "Ok. I feel a little better now."

Jess: "That's the spirit! Now go off and have fun! Seriously, you're holding up the line."

Melanie: She went off to look for her cabin.

Nicki: Nicki was next in line.

Jess: "Name please."

Nicki: "Nicolette Go."

Jess: "Here you are! You will be in Cabin Three. Here's your key."

Nicki: "Can I check it out?" She didn't really care. She just wanted to unpack and walk around.

Jess: "Sure!"

Nicki: She left.


----------



## Fairywings

Tiare: Tiare went and joined the line.

Chao: Chao breathed a little after her moves, then smiled. "Come on Drew. If we're going to be at Camp School, we might as well sign in."

Andrew: Andrew laughed and joined his friend in line.


----------



## Silvermist20

The Villianess said:


> OOC: When's the bonfire?
> 
> Kari: Kari stood.



OOC: At night in RP time.


----------



## tigerkitty

Cameo: Cameo walked up to the councilor. "I'm Cameo Royalle."

Rory: Rory escorted the other girls off the bus. He was going to be on their good side, good or evil.

Kody: Kody got out of the seat and noticed a girl sitting in a seat, not getting up yet. He walked up to her. "Pretty lady get off bus with Kody?" he said to Jory.

Mercury: Mercury walked up to Jess. Want me to form another line for signing in, or do you got it?"

OOC: My post looks like a rainbow!!! And I just made a new blog, so please check it out! Go to http://www.totallyfashionlovers.blogspot.com


----------



## Silvermist20

tigerkitty said:


> Cameo: Cameo walked up to the councilor. "I'm Cameo Royalle."
> 
> Rory: Rory escorted the other girls off the bus. He was going to be on their good side, good or evil.
> 
> Kory: Kory got out of the seat and noticed a girl sitting in a seat, not getting up yet. He walked up to her. "Pretty lady get off bus with Kory?" he said to Jory.
> 
> Mercury: Mercury walked up to Jess. Want me to form another line for signing in, or do you got it?"
> 
> OOC: My post looks like a rainbow!!! And I just made a new blog, so please check it out! Go to totallyfashionlovers.blogspot.com



Jess: "Let's see... here you are! You will be in Cabin One, Came. Here's your key. And no, I'm fine Mercury."

OOC: I thought his name was Kody and not Kory.


----------



## tigerkitty

Silvermist20 said:


> Jess: "Let's see... here you are! You will be in Cabin One, Came. Here's your key. And no, I'm fine Mercury."
> 
> OOC: I thought his name was Kody and not Kory.



OOC: OOPS! Typing error! Let me fix that! I guess I started to type Rory! That's what you get when you have two names too close together!

Cameo: "Thank you." Then she walked off.

Rory: Rory walked up after Cameo. "Rory. Rory Enchant."


----------



## Silvermist20

tigerkitty said:


> OOC: OOPS! Typing error! Let me fix that! I guess I started to type Rory! That's what you get when you have two names too close together!
> 
> Cameo: "Thank you." Then she walked off.
> 
> Rory: Rory walked up after Cameo. "Rory. Rory Enchant."



Jess: "Found you! You are in Cabin Eight. Here's your key. Check it out if you want."


----------



## Fairywings

Tiare: Tiare was in the line, with Chao and Andrew right behind her.


----------



## Doodle98

Josie: she was in line behind Andrew, with a boy named Eric behind her.


----------



## Silvermist20

Vic: Vic moved up in the line. "Victoria von Scweetz, older sister of Vanellope von Schweetz."

Jess: "Here you are. You're going to be in Cabin Three. Here's your key."

Vic: "Thanks! I'm gonna go check it out." She walked away.

Annabelle: She was next. "Annabelle's the name."

Jess: "Ah yes. Found you. You are in Cabin Four. And before you ask, I already met your BFF."

Annabelle: "Melanie?"

Jess: "Yup. She's in Cabin One."

Annabelle: "Oh. Ok. Can I check out my cabin?"

Jess: "Of course! By all means."

Annabelle: "Thanks!" She walked away.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

tigerkitty said:


> Cameo: Cameo walked up to the councilor. "I'm Cameo Royalle."
> 
> Rory: Rory escorted the other girls off the bus. He was going to be on their good side, good or evil.
> 
> Kody: Kody got out of the seat and noticed a girl sitting in a seat, not getting up yet. He walked up to her. "Pretty lady get off bus with Kody?" he said to Jory.
> 
> Mercury: Mercury walked up to Jess. Want me to form another line for signing in, or do you got it?"
> 
> OOC: My post looks like a rainbow!!! And I just made a new blog, so please check it out! Go to http://www.totallyfashionlovers.blogspot.com



Jori: She looked up upon hearing someone talk to her.  She quickly shut her sketch book and looked up not seeing anyone.  Then she looked down to see some sort of animal.  She shoved her things in her bags, "Uh, okay." She smiled, she didn't want to look rude.  She gathered her things and stood up, following Kody of the bus.

OOC: I'm assuming Kody is in his Girgy form. Oh and no offence Kitty if she sounded mean or something


----------



## tigerkitty

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: She looked up upon hearing someone talk to her.  She quickly shut her sketch book and looked up not seeing anyone.  Then she looked down to see some sort of animal.  She shoved her things in her bags, "Uh, okay." She smiled, she didn't want to look rude.  She gathered her things and stood up, following Kody of the bus.
> 
> OOC: I'm assuming Kody is in her Girgy form. Oh and no offence Kitty if she sounded mean or something



OOC: No offence taken, and Kody is a guy... lol


----------



## GoofyFunyun

tigerkitty said:


> OOC: No offence taken, and Kody is a guy... lol



OOC: OOPS! So sorry, I was thinking he was a guy, but accidentally typed her!


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: Kari was waiting in line for her cabin assignment.


----------



## Cinderella8

Dana: Dana waited in the line impatiently. "Come on, people," she said. "Any day now."

Alana: Alana got out of the bus, excited. "We're finally here!"


----------



## Fairywings

Chao: "It is talking a lot of time," Chao muttered under her breath.

Tiare: "Well I would be able to sign in if there weren't people in front of me," Tiare replied calmly.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Jori: Jori stood in line.  She thought about drawing while she waited, but she didn't want to drag out her stuff again, so she just stood. *This shouldn't take too long.* she thought.


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Someone could just walk up front. DOODLE! I HAVE ANOTHER MISSION FOR YOU! Could you make Cind's new character's ID card?


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Someone could just walk up front. DOODLE! I HAVE ANOTHER MISSION FOR YOU! Could you make Cind's new character's ID card?



OOC lol Oooh Silv 

Dana: Dana finally walked forward. "Dana Blakk," she said. "Daughter of Dr. Blakk."


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Someone could just walk up front. DOODLE! I HAVE ANOTHER MISSION FOR YOU! Could you make Cind's new character's ID card?



OOC: *flies off into sunset* i got it, it may be a while, I'm on the app right now.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC lol Oooh Silv
> 
> Dana: Dana finally walked forward. "Dana Blakk," she said. "Daughter of Dr. Blakk."


Jess: "Found you. You will be in Cabin Five. Here's you key. Check it out if you want."


Doodle98 said:


> OOC: *flies off into sunset* i got it, it may be a while, I'm on the app right now.



OOC: Ok!


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Jess: "Found you. You will be in Cabin Five. Here's you key. Check it out if you want."
> 
> 
> OOC: Ok!



Dana: Dana nodded and headed for the cabin.

Alana: Alana bounced up in front of Jess. "Hi! I'm Alana Russo, Alex, Max, and Justin's cousin."


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: Dana nodded and headed for the cabin.
> 
> Alana: Alana bounced up in front of Jess. "Hi! I'm Alana Russo, Alex, Max, and Justin's cousin."



Jess: "Well, hello. Hm let's see... here you are. You will be in Cabin Three. Here's your key."

OOC: I made a tiny cabin  adjustment because of my new character. We are able to have two more girl characters and a lot more boy characters. And we need a couple more camp councelors.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Jess: "Well, hello. Hm let's see... here you are. You will be in Cabin Three. Here's your key."
> 
> OOC: I made a tiny cabin  adjustment because of my new character. We are able to have two more girl characters and a lot more boy characters. And we need a couple more camp councelors.



OOC: I SHALL CHURN IDEAS! Meanwhile....

Tiare: Tiare walked up to Jess. "Un, hi," she said timidly and quietly.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Jess: "Well, hello. Hm let's see... here you are. You will be in Cabin Three. Here's your key."
> 
> OOC: I made a tiny cabin  adjustment because of my new character. We are able to have two more girl characters and a lot more boy characters. And we need a couple more camp councelors.



OOC M'kay

Alana: "Yay! Thanks!" She bounced off to her cabin, excited. She was a little glad she wasn't with Dana. She could only take so much negativity.

Dustin Shane: Dustin watched Alana bounce away. She seemed full of energy. He waited patiently.

OOC Sorry I just sorta tossed my characters up there, I just wanted them to get through


----------



## Doodle98

Josie: she got her key and walked to her cabin.

Eric: he for his key and went to his cabin.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC M'kay
> 
> Alana: "Yay! Thanks!" She bounced off to her cabin, excited. She was a little glad she wasn't with Dana. She could only take so much negativity.
> 
> Dustin Shane: Dustin watched Alana bounce away. She seemed full of energy. He waited patiently.
> 
> OOC Sorry I just sorta tossed my characters up there, I just wanted them to get through



OOC: I'm probably going to try to get all my characters through quickly too, as they're one right behind the other.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I SHALL CHURN IDEAS! Meanwhile....
> 
> Tiare: Tiare walked up to Jess. "Un, hi," she said timidly and quietly.



Jess: "Hello. Name please."


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Jess: "Hello. Name please."



Tiare: "Tiare Pelekai."


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: "Tiare Pelekai."



Jess: "Let's see. Tiare, Tiare, ah! Here you are. You will be in Cabin Five. Here's your key."


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Jess: "Let's see. Tiare, Tiare, ah! Here you are. You will be in Cabin Five. Here's your key."



Tiare: Tiare took her key. "Thanks," she whispered, then hurried into camp.

Chao: Chao was behind Tiare, and walked up. "Chao Li."


----------



## Doodle98

Opal: she was standing behind this one girl, so she was next to get her rooming assignment.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: Tiare took her key. "Thanks," she whispered, then hurried into camp.
> 
> Chao: Chao was behind Tiare, and walked up. "Chao Li."



Jess: "Here you are. You're in Cabin Two. Here's your key." She handed her the key. Just then....

Clarissa: Clarissa walked off the bus. She cut in front of everyone. "Excuse me. Move. Don't touch me. Don't touch me. Move." She was at the front of the line now. "The name's Clarissa. Now tell me my cabin assignment and key."

Jess: "Someone's a little cranky today."

Clarissa: "Girl, please. I'm always like this. Now give me my dang cabin assignment and key!"

Jess: "Ok Miss Pushy Pants."

Clarissa: "Don't you dare call me that!"

Jess: "Alright Miss Crank Monster."

Clarissa: She was mad now. "GIVE. ME. MY. CABIN. ASSIGNMENT. AND. KEY!!!!!" She started to turn into a demon dragon. She got in Jess' face.

Jess: "Um. Uh. Ah. Um. Ok, you're in Cabin Seven. Here's your key." She nervously handed her the key in Clarissa's demon hands.

Clarissa: She turned human again. "Finally." She left.

Nicki: Nicki was still in the area and saw what happened. _"I like this girl,"_ she thought.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Jess: "Here you are. You're in Cabin Two. Here's your key." She handed her the key. Just then....
> 
> Clarissa: Clarissa walked off the bus. She cut in front of everyone. "Excuse me. Move. Don't touch me. Don't touch me. Move." She was at the front of the line now. "The name's Clarissa. Now tell me my cabin assignment and key."
> 
> Jess: "Someone's a little cranky today."
> 
> Clarissa: "Girl, please. I'm always like this. Now give me my dang cabin assignment and key!"
> 
> Jess: "Ok Miss Pushy Pants."
> 
> Clarissa: "Don't you dare call me that!"
> 
> Jess: "Alright Miss Crank Monster."
> 
> Clarissa: She was mad now. "GIVE. ME. MY. CABIN. ASSIGNMENT. AND. KEY!!!!!" She started to turn into a demon dragon. She got in Jess' face.
> 
> Jess: "Um. Uh. Ah. Um. Ok, you're in Cabin Seven. Here's your key." She nervously handed her the key in Clarissa's demon hands.
> 
> Clarissa: She turned human again. "Finally." She left.
> 
> Nicki: Nicki was still in the area and saw what happened. _"I like this girl,"_ she thought.



OOC For some reason I was laughing at that. 

Dana: Dana had come back into the area and gave a small laugh. Sweet, she thought. That's awesome- turning into a demon dragon. Cool.

Dustin: Dustin was going to say something, but then she turned into that dragony thingy. Who looked mysteriously a lot like Dr. Blakk on a bad day. He sighed and looked around, then his sight landed on a girl who had a slug peeking out of her bag. He couldn't see what kind it was. When he finally got his key and cabin number, 9, then he walked over. "Uh, hi," he said. "I'm Dustin Shane."

Dana: Dana looked up. She froze. A Shane. At the camp she'd be stuck in all summer. This must be some cruel joke. Eris popped from her back and back up her shoulder, growling. "A Shane," she whispered. Her eyes narrowed with fury. She had barely no words.

Dustin: "Uh... Yeah. You know, if I didn't know any better, I'd almost say you look like..." Dr. Blakk, he thought. Oh, come on! He left an exotic land only to see someone related to his and his brother's biggest enemy.

Dana: "I'm Dana Blakk," she snapped. "And if I see you again, I'll-"

Dustin: "You'll what? Blast me with your icky illegal ghoul slugs?"

Dana: "That's it." She pulled out her blaster, and Eris jumped in. "You're gonna regret coming here, Shane."

Dustin: Dustin took a step back. He didn't want to fight this girl, he had come to camp to escape all of that.

Nurse Summers: Claire Summers finally made her way to the sign-in line, when she saw a girl with... What on earth was that? She walked up, her thick blonde braid following her. "Why, hello, dear," she said sweetly. "I'm gonna have to ask you to put that little toy away, or I'll have to have the counselors confiscate it."

Dana: Dana scowled and shoved the blaster back into her bag. "I'm watching you, Shane." And with that, she stormed back to her cabin.

Dustin: "Uh, thanks, Mrs...?"

Nurse Summers: "Summers, dear. I'm one of the nurses. And you're welcome."

Dustin: "Oh. Well, thanks, Mrs. Summers."

OOC That was long...


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: Kari was waiting patiently in line for her cabin to be assigned. 

Britannia: Britannia was walking to her cabin. Some camp.


----------



## Silvermist20

Melanie: Melanie got to her cabin. She went inside. There was a pair of bunk beds and a regular bed. There was a little couch and a little table. There was also a bathroom. _"Pretty nice,"_ she thought. She put her stuff in a closet and made her bed (which was the top bunk of the bunkbed.) With her pink sheets and blankets. _"Too bad Annabelle's not in my cabin. We would've had some pretty sweet times in here."_ She climbed the ladder and layed down for a little.

Jolie: She saw the open cabin door, went in, and closed it.

Melanie: She heard the door close. "Who's there?"

Jolie: "Your roomie for the next three months, Jolie." She put her stuff down. "Who and where are you?"

Melanie: She got down from the bunkbed. "Melanie. I was laying down on the top bunk."

Jolie: "Well then I call the single bed." She went over to it and plopped down. "So... who are you related to."

Melanie: "Ariel. And you?"

Jolie: _"Seriously, a goodie two shoes?"_ she thought. "Gaston."

Melanie: "Oh. So you're an-"

Jolie: "Anti? Yes. So stay out of my way, and I'll stay out of yours." She took out her mirror.

Melanie: _"It could be worse,"_ she thought. "Hey, aren't you going to make your bed?"

Jolie: "What did I just tell you?"

Melanie: "Stay out of your way. But seriously, usually when people first get to camp, they usually make their beds."

Jolie: "I'l make it when I want to make it."

Melanie: "Alrighty then." She sat on the couch and waited for her third roomate to get there.


----------



## Fairywings

Chao: Chao walked into camp with her key.

Andrew: Andrew waited in line.


----------



## tigerkitty

Cameo: Cameo found her cabin, Cabin 1. She walked in and saw two people already in there. She froze. Then she silently walked to the empty bed and sat down on it. Cameo felt strange sharing a cabin with strangers. So she just sat there.

Mercury: Since Jess didn't need help, she went to the other councilors to hang out.

Rory: Rory found his cabin and started to unpack his things. After this, he was going to walk around, and talk with some cute girls.

Kody: Kody walked up and said, "Kody."

OOC: Sorry if Kody went in front of anyone.


----------



## Cinderella8

Dustin: Dustin walked to his cabin after making sure Dana wasn't stalking him or anything. He dropped his stuff on the top bunk of a bunk bed (OOC If nobody already took it in Cabin 9). There was a squeal and a few of his slugs popped out. "Sorry guys," he said. "You should probably stay in here," he added. He held out his hand and four of his slugs came forward. One jumped on his shoulder, Spark, and the others jumped into his blaster, which he put in his belt holster. Then he looked around for his other roommates.

Peter: Almost there. There was a strange creature in front of him (Kody). Then he could sign in and, finally get to his cabin.

Alana: Alana entered Cabin 3, looking around.

Dana: She walked into Cabin 5. "If nobody already has it I call top bunk," she said.


----------



## Doodle98

Josie: "cabin one," she said, passing the cabin. "Ah, cabin two." She walked in and plopped her bag on the top bunk of the bunk bed. She started to make her bed. Her quilt was purple with pink blue and gold designs. She took out her sketchbook and ripped out her favorite drawings, and hung them on the wall above her bed. She would paint them onto the actual wall if she could. She also hung a picture of her parents and her on the wall.


----------



## Fairywings

Tiare: Tiare made her way to Cabin 5 with her things and went in. "I don't know if anyone has it," she whispered to Dana. She put her things around one of the bottom bunks and sat down on it, eyes staring so concentrated on the ground it was like she was boring holes in the floor. There was no mistake, Tiare was very shy.

Chao: Chao found Cabin 2. "Morning? Or Afternoon?" she called as she entered, incase she had cabin mates.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: Tiare made her way to Cabin 5 with her things and went in. "I don't know if anyone has it," she whispered to Dana. She put her things around one of the bottom bunks and sat down on it, eyes staring so concentrated on the ground it was like she was boring holes in the floor. There was no mistake, Tiare was very shy.
> 
> Chao: Chao found Cabin 2. "Morning? Or Afternoon?" she called as she entered, incase she had cabin mates.



Dana: "Well," she said, tossing her bag up on the top. "I do now," she said. Eris and some other mean-looking ghoul slugs jumped from the bag and jumped off the bed and gathered on the floor in from of Tiare, growling. Dana pretended like she didn't notice. She wanted to see what Eris would do.

OOC She is outgoing. I feel the need to say that XD


----------



## Doodle98

OOC:




This is Josie's picture she hung.

Josie: she heard a voice. "Hello."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "Well," she said, tossing her bag up on the top. "I do now," she said. Eris and some other mean-looking ghoul slugs jumped from the bag and jumped off the bed and gathered on the floor in from of Tiare, growling. Dana pretended like she didn't notice. She wanted to see what Eris would do.
> 
> OOC She is outgoing. I feel the need to say that XD



Tiare: "Um.......hello," she said to them. She tried to ignore how much this  seemed like her middle school days back on Hawaii, all the girls picking on her, the boys throwing stuff at her in lunch and class. And how Myrtle and the other girls treated her younger sister. Nani never had to deal with this stuff, she was always sweet and popular.



Doodle98 said:


> OOC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Josie's picture she hung.
> 
> Josie: she heard a voice. "Hello."



Chao: "Hey. I'm Chao Li." She dropped her stuff randomly near a bed.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: "Um.......hello," she said to them. She tried to ignore how much this  seemed like her middle school days back on Hawaii, all the girls picking on her, the boys throwing stuff at her in lunch and class. And how Myrtle and the other girls treated her younger sister. Nani never had to deal with this stuff, she was always sweet and popular.
> 
> 
> 
> Chao: "Hey. I'm Chao Li." She dropped her stuff randomly near a bed.



Josie: "I'm Josie. Who are you related to?" she asked nervously.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "I'm Josie. Who are you related to?" she asked nervously.



Chao: "Mulan F-Li is my mother and my father is General Shang Li," she said matter-of-factly. She never boasted about her parents, even if they were war heroes. Instead, she took from them the lessons of sacrifice and duty.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Chao: "Mulan F-Li is my mother and my father is General Shang Li," she said matter-of-factly. She never boasted about her parents, even if they were war heroes. Instead, she took from them the lessons of sacrifice and duty.



Jolie: she sighed in relief. "Thank goodness. I was worried I'd be stuck with an Anti. My parents are Rapunzel and Eugene."


----------



## IndigoFaith

OOC:  I'm curious about what's going on. Can someone tell me what's going on, so I can know what to tell my characters to do when they arrive?  EDIT: That's ok, I see what's going on now.  

Star: Star's hair was in a afro puff and she wore a green short sleeved dress that had flowers on it and she had red lipstick on. She walked into cabin #6 and looked around.  Then she put up her belongings and smiled.  She decided to listen to her ipod.

Jewel: She wore purple lipstick, a dress shirt and skirt of the same color and had long black hair hanging free. She strutted into cabin #6 . 

Winifred: Her blond hair was in a ponytail, and she wore a smaller version of her mom's outfit. She went into cabin#7, a little nervous.

Wind: Her hair was braided and she was wearing a blue tank top and a brown skirt.  She walked into cabin #4, excited to be there.


----------



## Silvermist20

tigerkitty said:


> Cameo: Cameo found her cabin, Cabin 1. She walked in and saw two people already in there. She froze. Then she silently walked to the empty bed and sat down on it. Cameo felt strange sharing a cabin with strangers. So she just sat there.
> 
> Mercury: Since Jess didn't need help, she went to the other councilors to hang out.
> 
> Rory: Rory found his cabin and started to unpack his things. After this, he was going to walk around, and talk with some cute girls.
> 
> Kody: Kody walked up and said, "Kody."
> 
> OOC: Sorry if Kody went in front of anyone.


Jess: "Here you are. You are in Cabin Nine. Here's your key."

Melanie: She saw Cameo walk in. "Hey." Melanie started hanging posters and pictures on the wall near her bed. "Jolie already laid down some ground rules."

Jolie: "They're not rules. They're ways to not get hurt."

Melanie: "Whatever. So what's you're name? I'm Melanie."


Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: Dustin walked to his cabin after making sure Dana wasn't stalking him or anything. He dropped his stuff on the top bunk of a bunk bed (OOC If nobody already took it in Cabin 9). There was a squeal and a few of his slugs popped out. "Sorry guys," he said. "You should probably stay in here," he added. He held out his hand and four of his slugs came forward. One jumped on his shoulder, Spark, and the others jumped into his blaster, which he put in his belt holster. Then he looked around for his other roommates.
> 
> Peter: Almost there. There was a strange creature in front of him (Kody). Then he could sign in and, finally get to his cabin.
> 
> Alana: Alana entered Cabin 3, looking around.
> 
> Dana: She walked into Cabin 5. "If nobody already has it I call top bunk," she said.



Nicki: She walked into her cabin. She saw girl in there looking around. She decided to have some fun and charge her blue plasma balls. She threw one at the wall. "Hello there."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Jori: Jori was told her cabin number and given her key.  "Cabin number 5," she repeated.  She headed down a path. "Let's see...cabin 1, cabin 2, cabin 3, 4, AH! 5!" She said with a heavy British accent.  She went inside.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: "Um.......hello," she said to them. She tried to ignore how much this  seemed like her middle school days back on Hawaii, all the girls picking on her, the boys throwing stuff at her in lunch and class. And how Myrtle and the other girls treated her younger sister. Nani never had to deal with this stuff, she was always sweet and popular.





GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: Jori was told her cabin number and given her key.  "Cabin number 5," she repeated.  She headed down a path. "Let's see...cabin 1, cabin 2, cabin 3, 4, AH! 5!" She said with a heavy British accent.  She went inside.



Dana: After one of the slugs started sparking electricity, she laughed. "Okay, get back over here before you scorch someone," she said, even though she would think it would be funny. They all went back to her bag, except for four of them. Three hopped in her blaster, and Eris jumped on her shoulder.



Silvermist20 said:


> Nicki: She walked into her cabin. She saw girl in there looking around. She decided to have some fun and charge her blue plasma balls. She threw one at the wall. "Hello there."



Alana: When Nicki threw the plasma ball thingy, she jumped and instinctively pulled out her wand. Some sparks flew out. She narrowed her eyes. "What was that for?"


----------



## Silvermist20

Annabelle: She walked into her cabin. She saw someone was already in there. "I call the top bunk!" she said without saying hello first.

Clarissa: She found her cabin and went inside. She saw someone inside already. "Hi. I'm Clarissa. Now I get the single bed. I sleepwalk sometimes."


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC:


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: When Nicki threw the plasma ball thingy, she jumped and instinctively pulled out her wand. Some sparks flew out. She narrowed her eyes. "What was that for?"



Nicki: "Kicks. I'm Nicolette Go, the sister of the famous-ish Shego. Oh, and consider this a warning if you ever mess with me."


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Nicki: "Kicks. I'm Nicolette Go, the sister of the famous-ish Shego. Oh, and consider this a warning if you ever mess with me."



Alana: "Cool," she said with sigh. More sparks flew from her wand. "Sure, I'll pretend you don't even exist," she breathed. She didn't want to spend nights making sure she wasn't getting scorched.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Jori: Inside the cabin there were already two girls taking the bunk.  She walked over to the corner silently to the single bed.  She made her bed and kept the rest of her things in her bag.  She didn't want anything to be messed with.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: Inside the cabin there were already two girls already taking the bunk.  She walked over to the corner silently to the single bed.  She made her bed and kept the rest of her things in her bag.  She didn't want anything to be messed with.



Dana: Dana saw Jori and decided she should probably make her bed too. So she climbed up and began making it. After pretty much dumping out her stuff, she found a picture of her dad. She sighed. Her and dad didn't exactly have a super special bond. Actually, she was fairly sure the only time he had just half smiled to her was when she had almost beat his apprentice Twist. But she still sorta missed him. She sighed and set the picture under her pillow.


----------



## The Villianess

Britannia: Britannia headed over to cabin 2 and opened up the door. Nobody here she recognized. 

Kari: Kari was the next in line and she smiled nicely as she said her name.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: Britannia headed over to cabin 2 and opened up the door. Nobody here she recognized.
> 
> Kari: Kari was the next in line and she smiled nicely as she said her name.



Josie: "Hi!"


----------



## tigerkitty

Silvermist20 said:


> Jess: "Here you are. You are in Cabin Nine. Here's your key."
> 
> Melanie: She saw Cameo walk in. "Hey." Melanie started hanging posters and pictures on the wall near her bed. "Jolie already laid down some ground rules."
> 
> Jolie: "They're not rules. They're ways to not get hurt."
> 
> Melanie: "Whatever. So what's you're name? I'm Melanie."
> 
> 
> Nicki: She walked into her cabin. She saw girl in there looking around. She decided to have some fun and charge her blue plasma balls. She threw one at the wall. "Hello there."



Cameo: "Oh, um, I'm Cameo."

Selena: Selena got out of her mustang and got in line. She was NOT the one for waiting. So she waited, anyways. She wanted to be the popular one. Not the anger management one.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: (Posting this on all of my threads.) W3ent to work, had dinner and watched a movie, what did I miss?


----------



## Silvermist20

tigerkitty said:


> Cameo: "Oh, um, I'm Cameo."
> 
> Selena: Selena got out of her mustang and got in line. She was NOT the one for waiting. So she waited, anyways. She wanted to be the popular one. Not the anger management one.



OOC: Is it ok for Melanie to have some kind of rivalry with Selena since they're both kind of popular? Annabelle will just be with both sides.

Jolie: "Cameo? Isn't that like some sort of jewelry?"

Melanie: "Jolie, be nice."

Jolie: "Don't tell me what to do." She started to take pictures of herself for Instagram.

Melanie: "So Cameo, who are you related to?"


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: (Posting this on all of my threads.) W3ent to work, had dinner and watched a movie, what did I miss?



OOC: People were just going to their cabins and such. I don't know if you read the whole Clarissa turning into some demon dragon thing but that was pretty intense man. MESSAGE TO EVERYONE! At this point, to get things going, just pretend that everyone got their cabins and keys.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Jolie: she sighed in relief. "Thank goodness. I was worried I'd be stuck with an Anti. My parents are Rapunzel and Eugene."





Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: After one of the slugs started sparking electricity, she laughed. "Okay, get back over here before you scorch someone," she said, even though she would think it would be funny. They all went back to her bag, except for four of them. Three hopped in her blaster, and Eris jumped on her shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> Alana: When Nicki threw the plasma ball thingy, she jumped and instinctively pulled out her wand. Some sparks flew out. She narrowed her eyes. "What was that for?"





GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: Inside the cabin there were already two girls taking the bunk.  She walked over to the corner silently to the single bed.  She made her bed and kept the rest of her things in her bag.  She didn't want anything to be messed with.





Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: Dana saw Jori and decided she should probably make her bed too. So she climbed up and began making it. After pretty much dumping out her stuff, she found a picture of her dad. She sighed. Her and dad didn't exactly have a super special bond. Actually, she was fairly sure the only time he had just half smiled to her was when she had almost beat his apprentice Twist. But she still sorta missed him. She sighed and set the picture under her pillow.





Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: People were just going to their cabins and such. I don't know if you read the whole Clarissa turning into some demon dragon thing but that was pretty intense man. MESSAGE TO EVERYONE! At this point, to get things going, just pretend that everyone got their cabins and keys.



OOC: Okay, thanks.

Tiare: Tiare was silent as a mouse, arranging her stuff clumsily. She was clearly very shy, not daring to look anyone in the eyes. _This is going to be a horrible summer, unless I can find a cave or tree somewhere and just read all day long,_ she thought. That one girl was dangerous, and Tiare knew she had nothing to defend herself with.

Chao: "Oh, okay." _A princess, great. We probably have nothing in common._ It was probably true. Chao desperately wanted to be a war hero as renowned as her parents and her grandfathers, the late General Li and Grandfather Fa, for that would be honoring the Li and Fa families. She was an expert in combat by sword and by fist, and she liked sports and skateboarding. What could she possibly have in common with a princess? _Well, you like to play music, maybe she likes music,_ said Chao's inner voice, but she shoved it away. She had never wanted to go, and now she knew it was going to be bad.

Andrew: After registration, Andrew had moved into his cabin, Cabin 8, and set up his stuff. Only then when he was finished did he look around at the other boys he was sharing a cabin with. "Hi, I'm Andrew Parr," he said, introducing himself.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Okay, thanks.
> 
> Tiare: Tiare was silent as a mouse, arranging her stuff clumsily. She was clearly very shy, not daring to look anyone in the eyes. This is going to be a horrible summer, unless I can find a cave or tree somewhere and just read all day long, she thought. That one girl was dangerous, and Tiare knew she had nothing to defend herself with.
> 
> Chao: "Oh, okay." A princess, great. We probably have nothing in common. It was probably true. Chao desperately wanted to be a war hero as renowned as her parents and her grandfathers, the late General Li and Grandfather Fa, for that would be honoring the Li and Fa families. She was an expert in combat by sword and by fist, and she liked sports and skateboarding. What could she possibly have in common with a princess? Well, you like to play music, maybe she likes music, said Chao's inner voice, but she shoved it away. She had never wanted to go, and now she knew it was going to be bad.
> 
> Andrew: After registration, Andrew had moved into his cabin, Cabin 8, and set up his stuff. Only then when he was finished did he look around at the other boys he was sharing a cabin with. "Hi, I'm Andrew Parr," he said, introducing himself.



Josie: she was hanging upside down off of the top bunk. "So what do you like to do? I like to draw, paint, ride horses, and of corse fight. My preferred weapon is a frying pan, but I can work with others." She laughed. "Oh, and I run and play soccer."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

I made an ID card for Jori


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: she was hanging upside down off of the top bunk. "So what do you like to do? I like to draw, paint, ride horses, and of corse fight. My preferred weapon is a frying pan, but I can work with others." She laughed. "Oh, and I run and play soccer."



Chao: "Um, I practice martial arts and with the sword usually. I have a horse but he's at home, so I don't ride much. His name is Ming. I also play music," she said awkwardly. _It seems she's an athlete after all. Well that's surprising._


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Chao: "Um, I practice martial arts and with the sword usually. I have a horse but he's at home, so I don't ride much. His name is Ming. I also play music," she said awkwardly. It seems she's an athlete after all. Well that's surprising.



Josie: "so do I. I play guitar. I ride Maximus, and his daughter Queen."

OOC: she may be a princess but she is also the daughter of a theif.


----------



## tigerkitty

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Is it ok for Melanie to have some kind of rivalry with Selena since they're both kind of popular? Annabelle will just be with both sides.
> 
> Jolie: "Cameo? Isn't that like some sort of jewelry?"
> 
> Melanie: "Jolie, be nice."
> 
> Jolie: "Don't tell me what to do." She started to take pictures of herself for Instagram.
> 
> Melanie: "So Cameo, who are you related to?"



OOC: That sounds great! Then Cameo would take Melanie's side, because her and Rory, I was planning, were going to start liking each other. Then Selena would interfere, so Cameo has a grudge against Selena.

Cameo: "Um, I don't know if it's a jewelry or not, but I'm Prince Edward and Princess Nancy's daughter."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "so do I. I play guitar. I ride Maximus, and his daughter Queen."
> 
> OOC: she may be a princess but she is also the daughter of a theif.



OOC: Chao didn't put that all together.

Chao: "I see," she said. "I play electric bass."


----------



## The Villianess

Britannia: Britannia looked at her cabin mates and then put her stuff on the ground as she began to unpack. She would be sleeping on the floor. 

Kari: Kari found Cabin #4 and walked in with a shy smile on her face. She knew that she was very late. 

Britannia: Britannia unfolded her sleeping bag out and set it up in the corner without a word.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: Britannia looked at her cabin mates and then put her stuff on the ground as she began to unpack. She would be sleeping on the floor.
> 
> Kari: Kari found Cabin #4 and walked in with a shy smile on her face. She knew that she was very late.
> 
> Britannia: Britannia unfolded her sleeping bag out and set it up in the corner without a word.



Josie: "You know we have another bed, right?"


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "You know we have another bed, right?"



Britannia: "Listen princess, I've slept on the hard rocky terrain in the mountains. I've slept on the literal stone floor of a Mayan temple when I was exploring with my mother before she died. I think I can handle sleeping on the soft-ish wood in a cabin for an entire summer."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: "Listen princess, I've slept on the hard rocky terrain in the mountains. I've slept on the literal stone floor of a Mayan temple when I was exploring with my mother before she died. I think I can handle sleeping on the soft-ish wood in a cabin for an entire summer."



Josie: "Okay?"


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "Okay?"



Britannia: "We need to set up some cabin rules. Don't bother me unless it's an emergancy such as fire, flood, or tornado. We should get along just fine if you don't talk to me. Don't touch my stuff at all most importantly not my flashlight, my sleeping bag, or backpack. Those are basically the most important stuff I have right now and you will not try to talk to me outside of this cabin no matter what the situation is."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: "We need to set up some cabin rules. Don't bother me unless it's an emergancy such as fire, flood, or tornado. We should get along just fine if you don't talk to me. Don't touch my stuff at all most importantly not my flashlight, my sleeping bag, or backpack. Those are basically the most important stuff I have right now and you will not try to talk to me outside of this cabin no matter what the situation is."



Josie: "Okay, miss grumpy."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "Okay, miss grumpy."



OOC: Oh no! 

Britannia: Britannia stood up and clenched her fists, about to give that girl what she had coming to her. She said, "I thought that we already set out the rules and guidelines, or perphaps I have to spell it out for you. Now sit down on your bed with your little friend, even talk to her if you want. I don't care what you do and you are to only address me as either mam or Britannia, even a slight slip of the tongue from either of you _will_ result in falling off of Extreme Bald Mountain."


OOC: Not trying to sound mean Doodle, it's just that she's an Anti, and she's annoyed easily because he mother had a temper.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> OOC: Oh no!
> 
> Britannia: Britannia stood up and clenched her fists, about to give that girl what she had coming to her. She said, "I thought that we already set out the rules and guidelines, or perphaps I have to spell it out for you. Now sit down on your bed with your little friend, even talk to her if you want. I don't care what you do and you are to only address me as either mam or Britannia, even a slight slip of the tongue from either of you will result in falling off of Extreme Bald Mountain."
> 
> OOC: Not trying to sound mean, it's just that she's an Anti, and she's annoyed easily.



Josie: she laughed. "You're just a stereotypical Anti, aren't you, Britannia?"


----------



## Cinderella8

OOC I'll be on and off, we're driving to my grandma and grandpa's

Dana: When finished, she hopped off the bed. "What now?" 

Alana: Alana decided to take the single bed. She pulled out her wand, gave it a wave, and her stuff flew out and placed themselves, and the bed made itself. Some of her drawings (she had okay artistic abilities, she had inherited some of Alex's) flew to the wall and hung themselves up. She stood back and admired her work.

 Dustin: After unpacking his things on the top bunk, he leaned against the bed and waited for his roommates to come. Hopefully he would have no other campers like Dana who already hated him.

Peter: Peter walked into Cabin 8. He began to unpack his things on the bottom bunk (OOC If nobody already took it and I missed that post). Then he sat down and looked around the cabin.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: she laughed. "You're just a stereotypical Anti, aren't you, Britannia?"



OOC: If you are not okay with it, I'll edit it.

Britannia: Britannia punched the girl in the mouth, so hard it started to bleed. Then she wiped her hand on a napkin, then sat down on her sleeping bag. She said, "Consider that a warning for breaking rule number one."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> OOC: If you are not okay with it, I'll edit it.
> 
> Britannia: Britannia punched the girl in the mouth, so hard it started to bleed. Then she wiped her hand on a napkin, then sat down on her sleeping bag. She said, "Consider that a warning for breaking rule number one."



Josie: she wiped the blood off of her mouth and grabbed the handle of her frying pan. She slammed it on Britannia's head. "Sorry if I made a bad impression." She got back onto her bed and started to draw.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: she wiped the blood off of her mouth and grabbed the handle of her frying pan. She slammed it on Britannia's head. "Sorry if I made a bad impression." She got back onto her bed and started to draw.



OOC Why am I laughing at this?


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: she wiped the blood off of her mouth and grabbed the handle of her frying pan. She slammed it on Britannia's head. "Sorry if I made a bad impression." She got back onto her bed and started to draw.



Britannia: Britannia grabbed the frying pan without any hesitation and then broke the handle off quickly using her high heel on her boot. She said, "A frying pan is such a lame weapon. Real weapons are your mind and your fists. Real weapons are swords to destroy your enemies and dynamite to help you blow stuff off the roof."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: Britannia grabbed the frying pan without any hesitation and then broke the handle off quickly using her high heel on her boot. She said, "A frying pan is such a lame weapon. Real weapons are your mind and your fists. Real weapons are swords to destroy your enemies and dynamite to help you blow stuff off the roof."



Josie: "I'm not trying to destroy you. And hey! That frying pan was a gift from Pascal!"


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "I'm not trying to destroy you. And hey! That frying pan was a gift from Pascal!"



OOC: I can see that Josie and Britannia are going to be BFF's.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: I can see that Josie and Britannia are going to be BFF's.



OOC XD I'm in McDonald's trying not to burst out laughing


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: I can see that Josie and Britannia are going to be BFF's.



OOC: lol yeah Chao's just over here whistling in the corner while they become BFFs


----------



## Silvermist20

Clarissa: She sat on her bed, the single one. "Ok, don't bother me, and you'll be safe. Bother me, and I'll eat you fast then you can say dragon. Hint, hint."

Annabelle: She sat down on the single bed, then said, "Hi."

Melanie: "Hey Jolie, whatcha doin'?"

Jolie: "Don't talk to me."

Melanie: "Ok crank monster."

Jolie: "Do you want me to punch you?"

Melanie: "No, I'm good."

Jolie: "Ok then."

Nicki: Nicki said to Alana, "So. I see you're a wizard. What are you, Merlin's daughter or something?"

Vic: She bursted open the door. "Hello roomies! I brought candy!"

Nicki: She charged up a plasma ball.

Vic: "Well then. I see someone doesn't like candy. Don't you?" She was a little in her face now. "Don't you plasma girl, don't you?"

Nicki: "Get away from me or you'll get it."

Vic: "Ok, fine candy hater." She went over to the bottom bunk and made her bed.

Nicki: She uncharged her plasma ball.

OOC: Jess is going to be the Cabin Advisor for the girls' cabins as well as the camp director. Wings, is it ok for Jordan to also be the Cabin Advisor for the boys' cabins?All they do is check out the cabins and see if everyone's ok.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Clarissa: She sat on her bed, the single one. "Ok, don't bother me, and you'll be safe. Bother me, and I'll eat you fast then you can say dragon. Hint, hint."
> 
> Annabelle: She sat down on the single bed, then said, "Hi."
> 
> Melanie: "Hey Jolie, whatcha doin'?"
> 
> Jolie: "Don't talk to me."
> 
> Melanie: "Ok crank monster."
> 
> Jolie: "Do you want me to punch you?"
> 
> Melanie: "No, I'm good."
> 
> Jolie: "Ok then."
> 
> Nicki: Nicki said to Alana, "So. I see you're a wizard. What are you, Merlin's daughter or something?"
> 
> Vic: She bursted open the door. "Hello roomies! I brought candy!"
> 
> Nicki: She charged up a plasma ball.
> 
> Vic: "Well then. I see someone doesn't like candy. Don't you?" She was a little in her face now. "Don't you plasma girl, don't you?"
> 
> Nicki: "Get away from me or you'll get it."
> 
> Vic: "Ok, fine candy hater." She went over to the bottom bunk and made her bed.
> 
> Nicki: She uncharged her plasma ball.
> 
> OOC: Jess is going to be the Cabin Advisor for the girls' cabins as well as the camp director. Wings, is it ok for Jordan to also be the Cabin Advisor for the boys' cabins?All they do is check out the cabins and see if everyone's ok.



OOC: Sure, Jordan can be the Cabin Advisor for the boys' cabins (but truth be told I don't know how much they need one, it's the girls who seem to be the most dramatic lol).


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Clarissa: She sat on her bed, the single one. "Ok, don't bother me, and you'll be safe. Bother me, and I'll eat you fast then you can say dragon. Hint, hint."
> 
> Annabelle: She sat down on the single bed, then said, "Hi."
> 
> Melanie: "Hey Jolie, whatcha doin'?"
> 
> Jolie: "Don't talk to me."
> 
> Melanie: "Ok crank monster."
> 
> Jolie: "Do you want me to punch you?"
> 
> Melanie: "No, I'm good."
> 
> Jolie: "Ok then."
> 
> Nicki: Nicki said to Alana, "So. I see you're a wizard. What are you, Merlin's daughter or something?"
> 
> Vic: She bursted open the door. "Hello roomies! I brought candy!"
> 
> Nicki: She charged up a plasma ball.
> 
> Vic: "Well then. I see someone doesn't like candy. Don't you?" She was a little in her face now. "Don't you plasma girl, don't you?"
> 
> Nicki: "Get away from me or you'll get it."
> 
> Vic: "Ok, fine candy hater." She went over to the bottom bunk and made her bed.
> 
> Nicki: She uncharged her plasma ball.
> 
> OOC: Jess is going to be the Cabin Advisor for the girls' cabins as well as the camp director. Wings, is it ok for Jordan to also be the Cabin Advisor for the boys' cabins?All they do is check out the cabins and see if everyone's ok.



Alana: Alana sighed, twirling her wand. "No, I'm a Russo, Alex, Max, and Justin's cousin." She greeted Vic. "Hi," she said. "I'm Alana Russo. Oh, I'd watch out for Candy Hater's little plasma ball things," she added.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Sure, Jordan can be the Cabin Advisor for the boys' cabins (but truth be told I don't know how much they need one, it's the girls who seem to be the most dramatic lol).


OOC: True, but just in case.


Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: Alana sighed, twirling her wand. "No, I'm a Russo, Alex, Max, and Justin's cousin." She greeted Vic. "Hi," she said. "I'm Alana Russo. Oh, I'd watch out for Candy Hater's little plasma ball things," she added.



Nicki: "You mean those weirdies from Wizards Of Waverly Place?"

Vic: "Thanks for the warning. You want some candy?"

OOC: If Alana is the cousing of them and she's a wizard, that would mean she's either Kelbo or Megan's daughter. I like just noticed that right now.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: True, but just in case.
> 
> 
> Nicki: "You mean those weirdies from Wizards Of Waverly Place?"
> 
> Vic: "Thanks for the warning. You want some candy?"
> 
> OOC: If Alana is the cousing of them and she's a wizard, that would mean she's either Kelbo or Megan's daughter. I like just noticed that right now.



OOC: Yeah. And they might have other problems too, like personal ones.

Chao: "Um, I think I'm going to explore the place. Zàijiàn." She walked out of the cabin.

OOC: That was Goodbye in Chinese.


----------



## Silvermist20

Jess: She went into Cabin One to check on the girls. "Are you girls alright?"

Melanie: "Yep Miss Jess."

Jolie: "Sure."

Jess: "Oh, please, just call me Jess."

Melanie: "Okie dokie."

Jess: "Well as long as everything's ok. I'll see you all at the party in a couple of minutes."

Melanie: "Wait, there's a party?"

Jess: "All day. Until 8:00 which is the start of the bonfire. All three of you must be there, on the dot."

Melanie: "Ok, so party all day. Bonfire at 8."

Jess: "That's the jist of it."

Jolie: "And what happens if we don't show up to the party or the bonfire?"

Jess: "Well you can miss the party all you want. All it is is just music, dancing, snacks, and fun. During that time, if you want, you can look around if you need a break from partying. But you MUST be at the bonfire or else you'll face the consequences. It's where we introduce ourselves, go over the rules, and other things. Well, here's the information for today. You get information for each day in the little mailbox thing on your cabin." She handed the three of them a paper with the day's information on it. "Well, I'll be on my way now. See you all later!" She walked over to Cabin Two. "Is everything ok in here?"


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Jess: She went into Cabin One to check on the girls. "Are you girls alright?"
> 
> Melanie: "Yep Miss Jess."
> 
> Jolie: "Sure."
> 
> Jess: "Oh, please, just call me Jess."
> 
> Melanie: "Okie dokie."
> 
> Jess: "Well as long as everything's ok. I'll see you all at the party in a couple of minutes."
> 
> Melanie: "Wait, there's a party?"
> 
> Jess: "All day. Until 8:00 which is the start of the bonfire. All three of you must be there, on the dot."
> 
> Melanie: "Ok, so party all day. Bonfire at 8."
> 
> Jess: "That's the jist of it."
> 
> Jolie: "And what happens if we don't show up to the party or the bonfire?"
> 
> Jess: "Well you can miss the party all you want. All it is is just music, dancing, snacks, and fun. During that time, if you want, you can look around if you need a break from partying. But you MUST be at the bonfire or else you'll face the consequences. It's where we introduce ourselves, go over the rules, and other things. Well, here's the information for today. You get information for each day in the little mailbox thing on your cabin." She handed the three of them a paper with the day's information on it. "Well, I'll be on my way now. See you all later!" She walked over to Cabin Two. "Is everything ok in here?"



Chao: Chao was sitting on the front porch of the cabin, and glanced to where Josie and Britannia were doing......well, whatever it was they were getting up to. "I guess so."

OOC: Should I be doing the same with Jordan and the boys?


----------



## tigerkitty

Silvermist20 said:


> Jess: She went into Cabin One to check on the girls. "Are you girls alright?"
> 
> Melanie: "Yep Miss Jess."
> 
> Jolie: "Sure."
> 
> Jess: "Oh, please, just call me Jess."
> 
> Melanie: "Okie dokie."
> 
> Jess: "Well as long as everything's ok. I'll see you all at the party in a couple of minutes."
> 
> Melanie: "Wait, there's a party?"
> 
> Jess: "All day. Until 8:00 which is the start of the bonfire. All three of you must be there, on the dot."
> 
> Melanie: "Ok, so party all day. Bonfire at 8."
> 
> Jess: "That's the jist of it."
> 
> Jolie: "And what happens if we don't show up to the party or the bonfire?"
> 
> Jess: "Well you can miss the party all you want. All it is is just music, dancing, snacks, and fun. During that time, if you want, you can look around if you need a break from partying. But you MUST be at the bonfire or else you'll face the consequences. It's where we introduce ourselves, go over the rules, and other things. Well, here's the information for today. You get information for each day in the little mailbox thing on your cabin." She handed the three of them a paper with the day's information on it. "Well, I'll be on my way now. See you all later!" She walked over to Cabin Two. "Is everything ok in here?"



Cameo: Cameo took the paper, and looked at it. Party. To go, or not to go? Was it a formal, or casual? Either way, she was dressing casual. Dresses, skirts, heels? Not her thing.

Selena: Selena found her cabin and placed everything perfectly. "Should I wear distressed shorts with a blouse, or a cute mini skirt with a tank, or a cute mini dress for tonight's bonfire?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: True, but just in case.
> 
> 
> Nicki: "You mean those weirdies from Wizards Of Waverly Place?"
> 
> Vic: "Thanks for the warning. You want some candy?"
> 
> OOC: If Alana is the cousing of them and she's a wizard, that would mean she's either Kelbo or Megan's daughter. I like just noticed that right now.



OOC Um.... KELBO because he's funny. 

Alana: "I mean those awesome people from Wizards of Waverly Place," she corrected. She shrugged at Vic. "Sure."


----------



## The Villianess

OOC: I should probably post this on all RPs. I might not be on much -if at all- from Saturday to Tuesday (back Tuesday around seven, possibly.) because I have to meet up with my family. Im going to need someone to catch me up, which also means that my characters won't be talking much. Just pretend Kari is setting up in her cabin and Britannia is either arguing or reading a map in her cabin. So sorry, I might not be on much today either.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> OOC: I should probably post this on all RPs. I might not be on much -if at all- from Saturday to Tuesday (back Tuesday around seven, possibly.) because I have to meet up with my family. Im going to need someone to catch me up, which also means that my characters won't be talking much. Just pretend Kari is setting up in her cabin and Britannia is either arguing or reading a map in her cabin. So sorry, I might not be on much today either.



OOC Okay, have fun with family


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Chao: Chao was sitting on the front porch of the cabin, and glanced to where Josie and Britannia were doing......well, whatever it was they were getting up to. "I guess so."
> 
> OOC: Should I be doing the same with Jordan and the boys?


OOC: Yeah.

Jess: "Ok. Here's sheets for today's schedule and information. You'll get them each day in the little box on your cabin, like a little mailbox. Just tell your other two roommates about that and give them the papers." She handed her the sheets.


tigerkitty said:


> Cameo: Cameo took the paper, and looked at it. Party. To go, or not to go? Was it a formal, or casual? Either way, she was dressing casual. Dresses, skirts, heels? Not her thing.
> 
> Selena: Selena found her cabin and placed everything perfectly. "Should I wear distressed shorts with a blouse, or a cute mini skirt with a tank, or a cute mini dress for tonight's bonfire?"


Melanie: "So Cameo, are you going to the party?"

Jolie: She interrupted, "I'm deffinately not."

Melanie: "Did I ask you? And why?"

Jolie: "Well I knew that you were eventually going to ask. And I have better things to do than go to a lame party."

Melanie: "That doesn't mean you interrupt. And if the party is the slightest bit fun, I am coming over here and pulling you over to the party."

Jolie: "Good luck with that."

Melanie: "Anywho, so Cameo, are you going to the party?"


Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Um.... KELBO because he's funny.
> 
> Alana: "I mean those awesome people from Wizards of Waverly Place," she corrected. She shrugged at Vic. "Sure."



Vic: She held out a bag full of candy. "Take what you like." Vic pulled out a Twix bar for herself.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Vic: She held out a bag full of candy. "Take what you like." Vic pulled out a Twix bar for herself.



Alana: "Thanks." She pulled out a Milky Way.

OOC -_- I have not had a Milky Way in two years. Thank you stupid braces.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "Thanks." She pulled out a Milky Way.
> 
> OOC -_- I have not had a Milky Way in two years. Thank you stupid braces.



OOC: Aw. Don't worry, once you get them off you'll be able to have them again!

Vic: "Your welcome."

Jess: She went to Cabin Three. "Is everything ok in here?"

Vic: "Nicki threatened me and Alana with a plasma ball thingy!"

Jess: "Nicki, is this true?"

Nicki: "I have no idea what they're talking about. I don't even have plasma ball thingies."

Vic: "Typical Anti. Lying her way out of trouble."

Jess: "I know she's lying. Shego's her sister and she has plasma balls."

Nicki: "Ok, so I have plasma balls. But I didn't threaten them."

Jess: "Then what really happened?"

Nicki: "Um.... there was a bear. And I uh, was protecting them from it. So I showed them my plasma balls."

Jess: "Obvious lie. There are no bears here."

Nicki: She cracked. "Fine, I threatened them."

Jess: "That's all you needed to say. This will be your warning. Next time, there will be a consequense. Anyway, here's the schedule for today. You'll get them everyday in the little mailbox thing on the front of the cabin. See you all later!" She left and went over to Cabin Four. "Is everything alright?"

Annabelle: "Yupperdedoda."

Jess: "Ok. So here's your schedules for today. You'll get them everyday in the little mailbox on the cabin. See you at the party and bonfire!" She left and went to Cabin Five. "Is everything ok?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Aw. Don't worry, once you get them off you'll be able to have them again!
> 
> Vic: "Your welcome."
> 
> Jess: She went to Cabin Three. "Is everything ok in here?"
> 
> Vic: "Nicki threatened me and Alana with a plasma ball thingy!"
> 
> Jess: "Nicki, is this true?"
> 
> Nicki: "I have no idea what they're talking about. I don't even have plasma ball thingies."
> 
> Vic: "Typical Anti. Lying her way out of trouble."
> 
> Jess: "I know she's lying. Shego's her sister and she has plasma balls."
> 
> Nicki: "Ok, so I have plasma balls. But I didn't threaten them."
> 
> Jess: "Then what really happened?"
> 
> Nicki: "Um.... there was a bear. And I uh, was protecting them from it. So I showed them my plasma balls."
> 
> Jess: "Obvious lie. There are no bears here."
> 
> Nicki: She cracked. "Fine, I threatened them."
> 
> Jess: "That's all you needed to say. This will be your warning. Next time, there will be a consequense. Anyway, here's the schedule for today. You'll get them everyday in the little mailbox thing on the front of the cabin. See you all later!" She left and went over to Cabin Four. "Is everything alright?"
> 
> Annabelle: "Yupperdedoda."
> 
> Jess: "Ok. So here's your schedules for today. You'll get them everyday in the little mailbox on the cabin. See you at the party and bonfire!" She left and went to Cabin Five. "Is everything ok?"



OOC lol I have a list of things I'm going to eat after braces, top on the list is Milky Ways 

Alana: Alana looked at Nicki after Jess left. "A bear?" shge asked. "That's the best you could think of?"

Dana: Dana looked up to see Jess. "Yeah," she said with a shrug. "Everything's good."


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: Kari began unpacking. She didn't say a word to her cabinmates. 

Britannia: Britannia sat on the floor of the cabin reading a map. It was treasure. 

Kari: Kari sighed.


----------



## tigerkitty

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Yeah.
> 
> Jess: "Ok. Here's sheets for today's schedule and information. You'll get them each day in the little box on your cabin, like a little mailbox. Just tell your other two roommates about that and give them the papers." She handed her the sheets.
> 
> Melanie: "So Cameo, are you going to the party?"
> 
> Jolie: She interrupted, "I'm deffinately not."
> 
> Melanie: "Did I ask you? And why?"
> 
> Jolie: "Well I knew that you were eventually going to ask. And I have better things to do than go to a lame party."
> 
> Melanie: "That doesn't mean you interrupt. And if the party is the slightest bit fun, I am coming over here and pulling you over to the party."
> 
> Jolie: "Good luck with that."
> 
> Melanie: "Anywho, so Cameo, are you going to the party?"
> 
> 
> Vic: She held out a bag full of candy. "Take what you like." Vic pulled out a Twix bar for herself.



Cameo: "I don't know..."


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC lol I have a list of things I'm going to eat after braces, top on the list is Milky Ways
> 
> Alana: Alana looked at Nicki after Jess left. "A bear?" shge asked. "That's the best you could think of?"
> 
> Dana: Dana looked up to see Jess. "Yeah," she said with a shrug. "Everything's good."



Nicki: "If I had time to think of something better, it would've been more convincing."


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Nicki: "If I had time to think of something better, it would've been more convincing."



Alana: Alana gave a small laugh. "Yeah, but still, a bear? Why am I thinking that's so funny?"


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Yeah.
> 
> Jess: "Ok. Here's sheets for today's schedule and information. You'll get them each day in the little box on your cabin, like a little mailbox. Just tell your other two roommates about that and give them the papers." She handed her the sheets.
> 
> Melanie: "So Cameo, are you going to the party?"
> 
> Jolie: She interrupted, "I'm deffinately not."
> 
> Melanie: "Did I ask you? And why?"
> 
> Jolie: "Well I knew that you were eventually going to ask. And I have better things to do than go to a lame party."
> 
> Melanie: "That doesn't mean you interrupt. And if the party is the slightest bit fun, I am coming over here and pulling you over to the party."
> 
> Jolie: "Good luck with that."
> 
> Melanie: "Anywho, so Cameo, are you going to the party?"
> 
> Vic: She held out a bag full of candy. "Take what you like." Vic pulled out a Twix bar for herself.



Chao: Chao nodded. She went back inside, interrupting Josie and Britannia. "Here, these are for you, the camp counselor that checked us all in came around with these." She gave them their papers. She read over the information. "Apparently the day's schedules will arrive every day in the mailbox."

Jordan: Jordan walked up to Cabin 8. "Hey, you guys doing okay?"

Andrew: "Yeah, we're fine."

Jordan: "All right. Well, starting off, I'm Jordan Ali, you can call me either Jordan or Ali, I don't really care. You have any problems, you come to me, or one of the others if you can't find me. All day for the rest of the day we're having this party, and that's optional. However, at 8:00 we're having a bonfire, and that's mandatory, because that's sort of going to be our introduction to camp thing. I think that's about it, daily schedules will be dropped off in this mailbox thing, and here's some more information," he said, handing the three boys their sheets.

Andrew: "Thanks Jordan." He started reading.

Jordan: "Gotta go, see you boys!" He walked up too Cabin 9. "You guys doing okay?"



Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Aw. Don't worry, once you get them off you'll be able to have them again!
> 
> Vic: "Your welcome."
> 
> Jess: She went to Cabin Three. "Is everything ok in here?"
> 
> Vic: "Nicki threatened me and Alana with a plasma ball thingy!"
> 
> Jess: "Nicki, is this true?"
> 
> Nicki: "I have no idea what they're talking about. I don't even have plasma ball thingies."
> 
> Vic: "Typical Anti. Lying her way out of trouble."
> 
> Jess: "I know she's lying. Shego's her sister and she has plasma balls."
> 
> Nicki: "Ok, so I have plasma balls. But I didn't threaten them."
> 
> Jess: "Then what really happened?"
> 
> Nicki: "Um.... there was a bear. And I uh, was protecting them from it. So I showed them my plasma balls."
> 
> Jess: "Obvious lie. There are no bears here."
> 
> Nicki: She cracked. "Fine, I threatened them."
> 
> Jess: "That's all you needed to say. This will be your warning. Next time, there will be a consequense. Anyway, here's the schedule for today. You'll get them everyday in the little mailbox thing on the front of the cabin. See you all later!" She left and went over to Cabin Four. "Is everything alright?"
> 
> Annabelle: "Yupperdedoda."
> 
> Jess: "Ok. So here's your schedules for today. You'll get them everyday in the little mailbox on the cabin. See you at the party and bonfire!" She left and went to Cabin Five. "Is everything ok?"





Cinderella8 said:


> OOC lol I have a list of things I'm going to eat after braces, top on the list is Milky Ways
> 
> Alana: Alana looked at Nicki after Jess left. "A bear?" shge asked. "That's the best you could think of?"
> 
> Dana: Dana looked up to see Jess. "Yeah," she said with a shrug. "Everything's good."



Tiare: Tiare nodded, not saying a word.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Aw. Don't worry, once you get them off you'll be able to have them again!
> 
> Vic: "Your welcome."
> 
> Jess: She went to Cabin Three. "Is everything ok in here?"
> 
> Vic: "Nicki threatened me and Alana with a plasma ball thingy!"
> 
> Jess: "Nicki, is this true?"
> 
> Nicki: "I have no idea what they're talking about. I don't even have plasma ball thingies."
> 
> Vic: "Typical Anti. Lying her way out of trouble."
> 
> Jess: "I know she's lying. Shego's her sister and she has plasma balls."
> 
> Nicki: "Ok, so I have plasma balls. But I didn't threaten them."
> 
> Jess: "Then what really happened?"
> 
> Nicki: "Um.... there was a bear. And I uh, was protecting them from it. So I showed them my plasma balls."
> 
> Jess: "Obvious lie. There are no bears here."
> 
> Nicki: She cracked. "Fine, I threatened them."
> 
> Jess: "That's all you needed to say. This will be your warning. Next time, there will be a consequense. Anyway, here's the schedule for today. You'll get them everyday in the little mailbox thing on the front of the cabin. See you all later!" She left and went over to Cabin Four. "Is everything alright?"
> 
> Annabelle: "Yupperdedoda."
> 
> Jess: "Ok. So here's your schedules for today. You'll get them everyday in the little mailbox on the cabin. See you at the party and bonfire!" She left and went to Cabin Five. "Is everything ok?"




Jori: Jori turned suddenly to see a councilor in the doorway. "Oh, everything's alright." Then she sat on her bed with her sketch pad and started to draw.


----------



## The Villianess

]Britannia: Britannia glared at Chao as she entered the room. She said, "You are interrupting my discovery of the map that led my very mother to Atlantis, the lost city that has been underwater for 500,000 years at the least. This is my only chance to take her back home."


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: Alana gave a small laugh. "Yeah, but still, a bear? Why am I thinking that's so funny?"


Nicki: "Because your a dumb SOD."


GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: Jori turned suddenly to see a councilor in the doorway. "Oh, everything's alright." Then she sat on her bed with her sketch pad and started to draw.



Jess: "Ok. Se here's today's schedule. Everyday you'll get them in the mailbox thing on your cabin. See you all later!" She walked over to Cabin Six. "Is everything alright in here?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Nicki: "Because your a dumb SOD."



Alana: Alana finished her Milky Way. "Says the person who's best quick-thinking lie was a bear," she laughed.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: Alana finished her Milky Way. "Says the person who's best quick-thinking lie was a bear," she laughed.



Nicki: "Oh it's on now!" She charged her plasma balls.

Vic: "Hey, uncharge those plasma balls!"

Nicki: She threw one at her.

Vic: Vic ducked. "Come on, let's all be friends here."

Nicki: She charged one again and threw it at her.

Vic: She moved.

Nicki: She uncharged her plasma balls. "Why on earth would I be friends with a couple SOD's?"

Vic: "Because, being friends is a nice thing."

Nicki: "I'm taking a nap." She layed down on her bed.

Vic: "You're going to miss the party."

Nicki: She got off of her bed. "Well, I am a party animal."

Vic: "That's the spirit! Now go get ready."

Nicki: "I'll get ready when I want to get ready." She waited five seconds, then picked up her suitcase full of clothes and went in the bathroom to change.

Vic: "My work here is done." She took out a 3 Musketeers bar and started eating it.


----------



## The Villianess

OOC: I'm only on for a few minutes.

Kari: Kari walked over to Annabelle.

Britannia: Britannia crumpled up the schedule and tossed it in the garbage can. She had more important things to do. 

Kari: "Is the top bunk taken?" she asked quietly.


----------



## Silvermist20

The Villianess said:


> OOC: I'm only on for a few minutes.
> 
> Kari: Kari walked over to Annabelle.
> 
> Britannia: Britannia crumpled up the schedule and tossed it in the garbage can. She had more important things to do.
> 
> Kari: "Is the top bunk taken?" she asked quietly.



Annabelle: "I don't think so."

OOC: Please send me your SOD award nominations if you havven't already!


----------



## Silvermist20

Jess: Once she found out that everyone in Cabin Six was ok and she gave them their schedules, she went to Cabin Seven. "Is everything ok in here?"

Clarissa: "Yeah yeah yeah Miss Slow Poke."

Jess: "I prefer to be called Jess."

Clarissa: "Whatever."

Jess: "Anyway, so this is today's schedule. You will get them everyday in the little mailbox thing on your cabin. See you later!" She left.

Clariissa: She looked at her schedule. "A party, huh. I may or may not go."


----------



## tigerkitty

Silvermist20 said:


> Annabelle: "I don't think so."
> 
> OOC: Please send me your SOD award nominations if you havven't already!



OOC: And I need the Anti Awards! Also, I won't be RPing until either Sunday night or Monday because I'm going to a wedding, so yah. 

Selena: "A party, huh? Well I can wear my mini dress to the party and my distressed shorts outfit to the bonfire, and the mini skirt outfit tomorrow! But I am going to go on a quick walk and figure out where everything is, quick, then come back and change!"

Cameo: "Um, I am going to walk around for a little bit. Could you get me when the party is about to start?" Then she walked out and looked around.

Rory: Rory kept on walking around, then saw a girl walking. "Hey. You going to the dance?"

Cameo: "Yah, why?"

Rory: "I don't know."

Cameo: "Then why did you ask?"

Rory: "I don't know, polite conversation?"

Cameo: "Okay?"

Rory: "Do you want to slow dance with me there?"

Cameo: Cameo was surprised. Slow dance?! "Sure!"

Rory: "Great! See you there! Oh, and, please where a dress, I feel awkward dancing with a girl with a sweatshirt and skinny jeans... Bye!"

Cameo: "Bye." Then she raced for the cabin to see if she packed a dress.

Rory: Rory smiled, then walked off.

Selena: Selena saw Rory with a girl, that ran away excitedly. Did he ask her to slow dance at the party!? Well, she had previously known Cameo from another camp the last summer, and they didn't get along the best. She was furious with her since she won the art, music, and pageant contests. "Hello, there! Will you slow dance with me at the dance?"

Rory: "Um, I kind of just asked a girl to..."

Selena: "Come on!"

Rory: "We will see." Then he walked to his cabin to comb his hair and clean up a little.

Selena: Selena saw that he walked off, so she went to her own cabin. "I'm sure he will dance with me once he sees me in my dress!"


----------



## Silvermist20

Nicki: She came out of the bathroom in a party dress, some accessories, and makeup. (OOC I'll be posting all my character's party outfits either tomorrow or the following day)

Vic: "Ooooh Nicki you look fabulous!"

Nicki: "Oh shut up."

Vic: "It's true. You look amazing."

Nicki: "Thanks I guess."

Vic: "Me next!" She took her bag of clothes into the bathroom.

Nicki: "Do I really look that great?" she asked Alana.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Nicki: She came out of the bathroom in a party dress, some accessories, and makeup. (OOC I'll be posting all my character's party outfits either tomorrow or the following day)
> 
> Vic: "Ooooh Nicki you look fabulous!"
> 
> Nicki: "Oh shut up."
> 
> Vic: "It's true. You look amazing."
> 
> Nicki: "Thanks I guess."
> 
> Vic: "Me next!" She took her bag of clothes into the bathroom.
> 
> Nicki: "Do I really look that great?" she asked Alana.



Alana: Alana was just going to flash ito her outfit. She picked up her wand and faced Nicki. "Yeah," she admitted. "It's the truth. And it's a good thing it's the truth or I think you may plasma ball me." She then waved her wand and in a flash she wore a purple dress.

OOC On the app, I'll get to Polyvores in the morning


----------



## Fairywings

Chao: Chao looked at the paper. Apparently there was a party, but under no circumstances was she dressing up for it. This was a camp for goodness sakes, she figured her black skinny jeans and red dragon t-shirt would be good enough for some old classmates and a few others.

Tiare: Tiare looked at the information. She was beginning to doubt they would let her find a tree and read books all day. Some long black hair fell in her face and she absent-mindedly pushed it back. A party, huh? Well, she was going to go in what she was wearing -a jean skirt and a yellow t-shirt- because no one would care, not even her, and no amount of fancy clothes and/or make-up would make her pretty anyway. Besides, she didn't bring fancy clothes - the only dresses she had packed were casual sundresses, and only three of them. Back home, she had three fancy dresses - the depressing black one she had worn for her parents' funeral, a dark green one she had worn to her eighth grade graduation two years ago (the past school year had been her freshman year) and a pale gray one she had used as part of a Halloween costume. She didn't need or like them really, and so they had stayed home. Not that it mattered, she was thinking of not going anyway.

Andrew: Andrew was still deciding whether to go to this party. He supposed he should meet people, and it would be an excuse to meet them, but surely he would at the bonfire they had to attend? And he didn't want an incident as far as his powers went. He stayed quiet, trying to decide whether to go.


----------



## IndigoFaith

Jewel:"Okay, I can tell I'm stuck with a school of Disney freak, so I'll have to show you who's boss!"  She crushed a decorative item Star had arranged somewhere in  the room.

Star: She frowned, angry.  At home her parents loved her  and she was popular at school(thanks to inheriting her dad's charisma, her mom's cooking skills, and both parent's talent with music and song) so she was infuriated at being treated meanly.  "That was a gift from my grandparents in Maldonia!  You won't be able to push me around, I'm Princess Tiana's and Prince Naveen's daughter you know!"

Jewel:"_Jewel Ratcliffe_ can do what she wants, especially with this" she pulled out her rifle.

Star: She jumped at first, then rolled her eyes. 'I have a feeling weapons like that are not allowed."

Jewel:"No one but you knows anyway..."

Winifred:"Dragon! Okay, I won't bother you purposely. I'm not scared, where I live I've seen giant dinosaurs,  but can you really turn into a dragon and what are the pros and cons of being one?  By the way I'm Winifred Robinson, daughter of the well known Cornelius Lewis Robinson and talented Franny Robinson, and sister of the annoying Wilbur Robinson.  I have other relatives, but that would take too long to go through.  You?"

Wind:"Hi, I'm Wind Smith.  We should be friendly, we will be sharing this cabin together.  I'm the daughter of John Smith and Pochahontas.  I love to explore, and to be creative.  And I love nature.  Now it's your turns" she said to Annabelle and Kari.


----------



## Silvermist20

IndigoFaith said:


> Jewel:"Okay, I can tell I'm stuck with a school of Disney freak, so I'll have to show you who's boss!"  She crushed a decorative item Star had arranged somewhere in  the room.
> 
> Star: She frowned, angry.  At home her parents loved her  and she was popular at school(thanks to inheriting her dad's charisma, her mom's cooking skills, and both parent's talent with music and song) so she was infuriated at being treated meanly.  "That was a gift from my grandparents in Maldonia!  You won't be able to push me around, I'm Princess Tiana's and Prince Naveen's daughter you know!"
> 
> Jewel:"_Jewel Ratcliffe_ can do what she wants, especially with this" she pulled out her rifle.
> 
> Star: She jumped at first, then rolled her eyes. 'I have a feeling weapons like that are not allowed."
> 
> Jewel:"No one but you knows anyway..."
> 
> Winifred:"Dragon! Okay, I won't bother you purposely. I'm not scared, where I live I've seen giant dinosaurs,  but can you really turn into a dragon and what are the pros and cons of being one?  By the way I'm Winifred Robinson, daughter of the well known Cornelius Lewis Robinson and talented Franny Robinson, and sister of the annoying Wilbur Robinson.  I have other relatives, but that would take too long to go through.  You?"
> 
> Wind:"Hi, I'm Wind Smith.  We should be friendly, we will be sharing this cabin together.  I'm the daughter of John Smith and Pochahontas.  I love to explore, and to be creative.  And I love nature.  Now it's your turns" she said to Annabelle and Kari.



Clarissa: "Yeah, I don't care who you are. But you should care who I am. The names Clarissa. I can turn into a demon dragon like my father, Chernabog. So don't mess with me. Don't talk to me. Don't question me. Most importantly, don't get me mad. Now, I call the top bunk. No questions asked or else."

Annabelle: "I'm Annabelle. Merida's my cousin. I've lived in Scotland until I was seven and then I moved here. As you can see, I'm still getting my American accent."

OOC: Annabelle's accent is 75% American and the rest is Scottish.


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Here's all the party outfits for all my campers.

Nicki:




Vic:




Melanie:




Annabelle:




Jolie:




Clarissa:


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Those are really pretty!


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Those are really pretty!



OOC: Thanks! I know they should be a little less formal, but that was the best I could find. I also made them for my SOD's and Anti's.


----------



## The Villianess

OOC: Hey! We will be leaving in two hours so I have some time to spare. 

Kari: "I'm Kari, princess of Atlantis."


----------



## Silvermist20

Vic: Vic came out of the bathroom in a rainbow dress. "So, how do I look?"

Nicki: "Like a rainbow threw up on you."

Vic: "I would hit you right now but I'm afraid to."

Nicki: "Then I'm doing my job. Good choice."

OOC: At this point I'm just going to say that all of my characters eccept Jolie are ready.

Melanie: She was in a silver and blue dress. She packed formal clothes just in case, as did Annabelle and a couple other people. (OOC this actually means all of my characters ) "Jolie, aren't you going to go to the party?"

Jolie: "Yeah but Miss Cameo over there isn't ready yet."

Melanie: "So?"

Jolie: "I take super long to get ready."

Melanie: "I'm sure Cameo's fine. Now go get ready."

Jolie: "Ok then." She went in the bathroom and got ready.

Annabelle: She was standing in the middle of the cabin in her green dress. She couldn't wait for the party to start because she got to see Melanie after the hour they weren't together. (OOC I probably worded that wrong...)

Clarissa: She sat on the couch in her black dress waiting for the party to start so she could get it over with. _"It's not like I have anything else better to do at this dumb camp,"_ she thought. _"I might as well go to the lame party."_


----------



## Fairywings

Chao: She may as well go. She made sure her shirt, jeans and converse were still clean. "Well, I'm going to go to the party thing, see ya." Then she left the cabin.

Tiare: She wasn't going to go. She cautiously laid down on her stomach on her bunk and pulled out a large book.

Andrew: Andrew decided to go. He wore black jeans and a white collared shirt, he wasn't really a formal kind of person, and it was still a camp in the end.


----------



## Silvermist20

Annabelle: "Well, I think the party starts now. I hear music. See you guys later!" She left the cabin and went to where the DJ, the snack tables, and the colorful lights were. "Woah."

Jolie: Jolie came out 10 minutes later in a red dress. "Just letting you guys know, that's the quickest I'll ever be in getting ready."

Melanie: "Ooooh you look faboo."

Jolie: "I know. Now if you'll excuse me, I've got to go to a lame party."

Melanie: "I'm going with you."

Jolie: "Wait a minute before leaving." She left.

Melanie: She left three seconds later. She found Annabelle. "Annabelle! Long time no see."

Annabelle: "Melanie! I know, it's been like a whole hour. Let's get some snacks." She went over to the snacks table.

Melanie: "I'll catch up to you." In reality, she was waiting for Andrew to show up. She hoped a slow song would come on. Right now, Thrift Shop was playing.


----------



## Fairywings

Chao: Chao walked over to where people were starting to gather for the party. She cast her eyes over the people restlessly, deciding who would be trustworthy and who she would want to make friends with this summer.

Andrew: Andrew left the cabin and headed over to the party.


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: Kari jumped up on the top bunk. She then continued unpacking and decided to remain quiet. 

Britannia: Britannia changed into a black tank top and tan skinny jeans. Her hair was pulled back into a long braid. 

Kari: Kari said, "You can tell me how the party goes while I stay here."


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Chao: Chao walked over to where people were starting to gather for the party. She cast her eyes over the people restlessly, deciding who would be trustworthy and who she would want to make friends with this summer.
> 
> Andrew: Andrew left the cabin and headed over to the party.



Melanie: She saw Andrew. "Hey Andrew! Come here!"


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: She saw Andrew. "Hey Andrew! Come here!"



Andrew: Andrew smiled at her and walked over. "Hi Melanie, did you move in to your cabin all right?"


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: Andrew smiled at her and walked over. "Hi Melanie, did you move in to your cabin all right?"



Melanie: "Yeah. You?"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Jori: Jori arrived fashionably late to the party in the sun dress she wore to camp. She had brought a sketch book in case she got bored.  But first she thought she had better mingle. She just stood there wondering who to talk to.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: "Yeah. You?"



Andrew: "Yeah. You look nice by the way."

Chao: Chao wandered around the party, bored.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "Yeah. You look nice by the way."
> 
> Chao: Chao wandered around the party, bored.



Melanie: "Thanks."

Annabelle: She walked over to Melanie and Andrew with a bag of chips. "Hey guys."

Melanie: "Hey."


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: "Thanks."
> 
> Annabelle: She walked over to Melanie and Andrew with a bag of chips. "Hey guys."
> 
> Melanie: "Hey."



Andrew: "Hi Annabelle."


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "Hi Annabelle."



Annabelle: "Hey. So what do you guys want to do?"


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Annabelle: "Hey. So what do you guys want to do?"



Andrew: He shrugged. "Dunno, we'll be here all summer though, so I'm sure we'll have time to do everything."


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: He shrugged. "Dunno, we'll be here all summer though, so I'm sure we'll have time to do everything."



Annabelle: "True."

Vic: She left her cabin to go to the party.

Clarissa: "Well, I'm bored now. Might as well go to the lame party." She left and went to the party.

Nicki: She left to go to the party.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Annabelle: "True."
> 
> Vic: She left her cabin to go to the party.
> 
> Clarissa: "Well, I'm bored now. Might as well go to the lame party." She left and went to the party.
> 
> Nicki: She left to go to the party.



Andrew: "So have you recognized any other classmates of ours?" he asked, as he didn't know what to say.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "So have you recognized any other classmates of ours?" he asked, as he didn't know what to say.



Melanie: "Vic, Chao, Tiare, Annabelle, and you. It seems like everyone else looks or seems different." The she saw Selena. (OOC I don't know if she's at the party yet. If not, she'll just see her in a window or something) "Selena!"

Annabelle: "Selena's here? Cool!"

Melanie: "No, not cool. She hates me and I hate her. She's the second most popular girl ever."

Annabelle: "Oh yeah! And then you and her created some rivalry or something. Me and her are buds."

Melanie: "I don't care if you're friends with her. She still thinks she's the most popular girl ever. I bet she's going to try to be the popular one here too. But was she cheer captain? Noooo. Did she help cheer on the football team when they won the championships? Nooooo. Did she lead the cheer squad in the cheer championships and get them second? Noooo."

Annabelle: "I thought you guys got first."

Melanie: "It turns out there was a mix up. We got second. But still, we were against the best in the state."

Annabelle: "Oh."

Melanie: "Well, the moral of this story is, I hate Selena."


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: "Vic, Chao, Tiare, Annabelle, and you. It seems like everyone else looks or seems different." The she saw Selena. (OOC I don't know if she's at the party yet. If not, she'll just see her in a window or something) "Selena!"
> 
> Annabelle: "Selena's here? Cool!"
> 
> Melanie: "No, not cool. She hates me and I hate her. She's the second most popular girl ever."
> 
> Annabelle: "Oh yeah! And then you and her created some rivalry or something. Me and her are buds."
> 
> Melanie: "I don't care if you're friends with her. She still thinks she's the most popular girl ever. I bet she's going to try to be the popular one here too. But was she cheer captain? Noooo. Did she help cheer on the football team when they won the championships? Nooooo. Did she lead the cheer squad in the cheer championships and get them second? Noooo."
> 
> Annabelle: "I thought you guys got first."
> 
> Melanie: "It turns out there was a mix up. We got second. But still, we were against the best in the state."
> 
> Annabelle: "Oh."
> 
> Melanie: "Well, the moral of this story is, I hate Selena."



Andrew: Andrew nodded at the names and had tuned out once they got to Selena, it was awkward to listen to them talk about popularity and rivalries, as he had never really taken an interest in that, he was focused on sports and academics.


----------



## The Villianess

OOC: I'm not going to be on for long. No color. 

Kari: Kari sat in her bunk alone. She watched her fellow campers outside having a good time. She needed a way to get out of it.


----------



## Silvermist20

Melanie: "Hey, I'm going to request a song. Be right back. She went up to the DJ. "Am I allowed to make a request?"

DJ: "Sure. What would you like?"

Melanie: "Well, it's not really a request. More like a question. Do you have any slow songs?"

DJ: "Of course I do. I've played at proms so I have plenty of them."

Melanie: "Ok. Thank you!" She went back with Annabelle and Andrew. "Hey again."

Annabelle: "What'd you request?"

Melanie: "You'll find out."

Annabelle: "Oh, ok." 22 started to play. "I love this song! Let's dance!"

Melanie: "Ok. Come one Andrew, let's dance!"


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: "Hey, I'm going to request a song. Be right back. She went up to the DJ. "Am I allowed to make a request?"
> 
> DJ: "Sure. What would you like?"
> 
> Melanie: "Well, it's not really a request. More like a question. Do you have any slow songs?"
> 
> DJ: "Of course I do. I've played at proms so I have plenty of them."
> 
> Melanie: "Ok. Thank you!" She went back with Annabelle and Andrew. "Hey again."
> 
> Annabelle: "What'd you request?"
> 
> Melanie: "You'll find out."
> 
> Annabelle: "Oh, ok." 22 started to play. "I love this song! Let's dance!"
> 
> Melanie: "Ok. Come one Andrew, let's dance!"



Andrew: He smiled. "Sure." He only vaguely recognized the song, it must be one that his cousin Violet liked, or maybe it was playing the last time he was in a store.


----------



## Cinderella8

OOC Back from being semi-sick from being overheated and a day of softball! What did I miss?


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Back from being semi-sick from being overheated and a day of softball! What did I miss?



OOC: Jess and Jordan went around and talked and gave information, and some people are going to the party and some are staying in their cabins.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Jess and Jordan went around and talked and gave information, and some people are going to the party and some are staying in their cabins.



OOC Okay, thanks! 

Alana: Alana finally finished getting ready and headed for the party, excited.

Dana: Dana had mixed feelings, but she finally decided she'd go to the party for a little bit. After changing into a dark gray party-type dress, she headed for the party, meeting Alana.

Alana: "Hi, Dana! You look nice."

Dana: "Uh, thanks." She bit her lip, then sighed. "You too."


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: Kari sighed as she pulled out a book to read. She didn't want to go to the stupid party.  

Britannia: Britannia left for the party wearing her outfit.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Hey Silv, did they arrive at camp early in the morning or sometime in the afternoon or what?


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Hey Silv, did they arrive at camp early in the morning or sometime in the afternoon or what?



OOC: In the afternoon at like 3. We'll just try to go quick with the party unless anyone wants some drama to happen. The party will end at 7 in RP time.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: In the afternoon at like 3. We'll just try to go quick with the party unless anyone wants some drama to happen. The party will end at 7 in RP time.



OOC: Okay, I just wondered.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Okay, I just wondered.



OOC: Ok.


----------



## Silvermist20

Annabelle: "Hey Melanie, do you want to explore the place?"

Melanie: "Sure. Drew, you wanna come with?"


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Annabelle: "Hey Melanie, do you want to explore the place?"
> 
> Melanie: "Sure. Drew, you wanna come with?"



Andrew: "Sure, after you ladies."

OOC: Andrew's a gentleman, don't mind him.


----------



## Doodle98

Opal: she decided to stay inside, most of the people here were Sods, and she didn't want to talk to them.

Josie: she was too nervous to go outside. What if she saw that boy again? He might try and talk to her, what would she say? She took out her sketchbook and started to draw him again.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "Sure, after you ladies."
> 
> OOC: Andrew's a gentleman, don't mind him.



Melanie: "So, where should we go?"


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: "So, where should we go?"



Andrew: "It doesn't matter to me. Wherever you wish to go."


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "It doesn't matter to me. Wherever you wish to go."



Melanie: "Well, maybe we could just walk around and see everything. Like, I hear there's something called the Extreme Bald Mountain and there'sa pool."


----------



## tigerkitty

OOC: I'm BAAAACK!!!

Selena: Selena was changed into her dress and at the party, trying to find Rory.  She finally found him and asked him to slow dance.

Rory: "I was supposed to dance with Cameo."

Selena: "Well, she isn't here, now, is she?" She put her arms on his shoulders, and waited for him to do the same.

Rory: Rory decided to dance with her until Cameo showed up.

Cameo: Cameo walked in the room the dance was in, and looked for Rory.  She found him in the center of the dance floor... dancing with Selena. She gasped, then ran outside, crying. She knew she shouldn't have trusted him! She couldn't trust anyone, especially boys.

Selena: At the sight of Cameo running off, she smirked.

Rory: Rory saw Cameo run off. He started to go after her, but Selena grabbed his arm.

Selena: "What about our slow dance?"

Rory: Rory just looked at her, then shoved her hand off his wrist, then ran towards the door. He looked outside, and found Cameo out near an old pop machine. "Hey, Cameo. Sorry about the whole Selena thing. She kind of trapped me into it."

Cameo: Cameo glanced at Rory, then looked away.

Selena: Selena came after Rory, and saw him with Cameo. She was mad.

Rory: "Hey, want me to show you a beautiful view over there?"

Cameo: Cameo calmly stood up and took his hand, then went to see the view with him.

Selena: Selena walked over behind them and pushed Cameo into a mud puddle in front of her.

Cameo: Cameo fell into the mud puddle, and got scraped by a rock that was in the mud. The mark that the rock left was from her mid shin to mid thigh on her left leg, and a deep scratch from her wrist to her elbow.

Rory: Rory turned to see nothing. Selena had run off, without him knowing who did it, and where they were. He told Cameo he was going to find the nurse and bring her there, and to try to clean up a bit. Then he raced off. "Jess, where are you!? I need the nurse!" he yelled as her ran, looking for someone.


----------



## Cinderella8

OOC Done with softball for the season!  We got second place in the tournament, though 

Alana: When she got to the party, she already knew she'd like it. She decided to try and talk to someone, when a boy walked up to her.

Peter: "Uh, hi," he said to the girl in purple. He wanted to meet more of the people here. "I'm Peter."

Alana: "I'm Alana, Alex, Justin, and Max Russo's cousin. Who are you related to?"

Peter: "I'm Hercules and Megara's son."

Alana: "That's so cool, I love that movie!"

Dana: She kind of faded away from Alana after Peter walked up to talk to Alana. Instead she walked around, looking for someone who could maybe be worthwhile talking to.

Dustin: Dustin had mixed feelings, but finally decided he didn't want to go to the party. He'd rather explore the camp, if he was allowed to. He also wanted to avoid Dana for time being, and he had seen her go to the party with some other girl.


----------



## Doodle98

Josie: she decided to look around the camp. If she didn't she would surely get lost, her mother being locked up for 18 years didn't exactly help with her sense of direction. She slipped out of the cabin still in the outfit she had worn that day, and walked around.


----------



## Doodle98

Eric: he finally decided to go to the party. He was talking with Willie, the live stuffed animal who begged to go with him. He was a little brown bear, and Pooh's little brother. He stepped out of his cabin to see everyone socializing. "Oh bother."


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: she decided to look around the camp. If she didn't she would surely get lost, her mother being locked up for 18 years didn't exactly help with her sense of direction. She slipped out of the cabin still in the outfit she had worn that day, and walked around.



Dustin: After walking around for a minute, he saw someone he hadn't met (Josie). "Hey. I'm Dustin Shane," he said.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: After walking around for a minute, he saw someone he hadn't met (Josie). "Hey. I'm Dustin Shane," he said.



Josie: "H-hi. I'm Josie. How is the party?"


----------



## tigerkitty

Rory: Rory was still running around, looking for the nurse, or Jess. "Jess, Nurse, somebody!"

Cameo: Cameo tried to stand up, but the scratch on her leg was holding her back to doing so. She looked at the scrapes, then let out a little scream, since she hadn't seen how gruesome they were. Then, she managed to get up, and sit on a bench.

Kody: Kody had been at the party for a while, so he went outside. He heard crying, so he went to it. There sat Cameo, on the bench, with two giant scrapes, and covered in mud. "Is, you okay? Can Kody help?"

Cameo: Cameo didn't even bother looking at Kody. She just continued crying.

Rory: Rory looked frantically for the nurse, or Jess. He hoped Cameo's injuries weren't as bad as they looked.

Selena: Selena saw Rory looking around for someone. She decided to ask him what was the matter, so she'd look innocent. "What happened?"

Rory: "Cameo." Then he left, still looking. _How come when you need someone the most, they are never there?_ he thought.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "H-hi. I'm Josie. How is the party?"



Dustin: "I'm taking a pass on it," he admitted. "I mean, it seems fun, but I think I'd rather just explore the camp."


----------



## Cinderella8

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: Rory was still running around, looking for the nurse, or Jess. "Jess, Nurse, somebody!"
> 
> Cameo: Cameo tried to stand up, but the scratch on her leg was holding her back to doing so. She looked at the scrapes, then let out a little scream, since she hadn't seen how gruesome they were. Then, she managed to get up, and sit on a bench.
> 
> Kody: Kody had been at the party for a while, so he went outside. He heard crying, so he went to it. There sat Cameo, on the bench, with two giant scrapes, and covered in mud. "Is, you okay? Can Kody help?"
> 
> Cameo: Cameo didn't even bother looking at Kody. She just continued crying.
> 
> Rory: Rory looked frantically for the nurse, or Jess. He hoped Cameo's injuries weren't as bad as they looked.
> 
> Selena: Selena saw Rory looking around for someone. She decided to ask him what was the matter, so she'd look innocent. "What happened?"
> 
> Rory: "Cameo." Then he left, still looking. _How come when you need someone the most, they are never there?_ he thought.



Nurse Summers: Nurse Summers heard Rory calling, and hurried over. "Yes? What's wrong?"


----------



## tigerkitty

Cinderella8 said:


> Nurse Summers: Nurse Summers heard Rory calling, and hurried over. "Yes? What's wrong?"



Rory: "Someone pushed Cameo in mud, and there were rocks in the mud, so she has two giant scratches on her leg and arm. I don't know who did it though." Then he showed the nurse where she was.

Cameo: Cameo saw the nurse, and tried to get the mud off her wounds, to show them to her.

Kody: Kody decided he should give them space, so he went back to the party.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "I'm taking a pass on it," he admitted. "I mean, it seems fun, but I think I'd rather just explore the camp."



Josie: "Me too. I was just in my cabin for the beginning of the party."


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "Me too. I was just in my cabin for the beginning of the party."



Dustin: Dustin gave a nod. "Usually I'm more of a party person, but I guess exploring is more appealing."


----------



## Cinderella8

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: "Someone pushed Cameo in mud, and there were rocks in the mud, so she has two giant scratches on her leg and arm. I don't know who did it though." Then he showed the nurse where she was.
> 
> Cameo: Cameo saw the nurse, and tried to get the mud off her wounds, to show them to her.
> 
> Kody: Kody decided he should give them space, so he went back to the party.



Nurse Summers: Nurse Summers shook her head. "Tut tut," she muttered, and began to pull things from her medical bag. First, some alcohol wipes. "This may sting just a little, dear, but it will clean all the icky mud from those wounds." She began gently wiping off the mud.

OOC Oh Doodle I posted, but it was on the last page, btw


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: Dustin gave a nod. "Usually I'm more of a party person, but I guess exploring is more appealing."



Josie: "I normally don't go to parties, I'd rather explore too."


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "I normally don't go to parties, I'd rather explore too."



Dustin: "Cool. Well then, want to go check out the camp together?"


----------



## tigerkitty

Cinderella8 said:


> Nurse Summers: Nurse Summers shook her head. "Tut tut," she muttered, and began to pull things from her medical bag. First, some alcohol wipes. "This may sting just a little, dear, but it will clean all the icky mud from those wounds." She began gently wiping off the mud.
> 
> OOC Oh Doodle I posted, but it was on the last page, btw



Cameo: Cameo gritted her teeth together, and held still.

Rory: Rory found a bench nearby, and sat down.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Cool. Well then, want to go check out the camp together?"



Josie: "sure." she looked and saw Rory. She smiled at him.


----------



## Cinderella8

tigerkitty said:


> Cameo: Cameo gritted her teeth together, and held still.
> 
> Rory: Rory found a bench nearby, and sat down.



Summers: "Okay," she said. "Very good, honey. Now I'm going to put some gauze  on it." She slowly and delicately wrapped the cuts in gauze. "There we go." She put her items back in her bag. "Okay, it may ache for a while, but if it's still bad in the morning, come find me."



Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "sure." she looked and saw Rory. She smiled at him.



Dustin: He looked over. "Who's that?" he asked.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Summers: "Okay," she said. "Very good, honey. Now I'm going to put some gauze  on it." She slowly and delicately wrapped the cuts in gauze. "There we go." She put her items back in her bag. "Okay, it may ache for a while, but if it's still bad in the morning, come find me."
> 
> 
> 
> Dustin: He looked over. "Who's that?" he asked.



Josie: "Oh, uh, a guy. I don't really know him, I met him today."


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "Oh, uh, a guy. I don't really know him, I met him today."



Dustin: "Cool," he said with a shrug. "So, do you want to ask him if he wants to join us?"


----------



## Silvermist20

Melanie: She found Cameo on a bench while looking around the camp. "OMG Cameo, what happened?"


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Cool," he said with a shrug. "So, do you want to ask him if he wants to join us?"



Josie: "Uh, I guess." she said embarrassedly.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "Uh, I guess." she said embarrassedly.



Dustin: Dustin gave a small smile and walked over to Rory.


----------



## tigerkitty

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: She found Cameo on a bench while looking around the camp. "OMG Cameo, what happened?"



Cameo: "I fell."



Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: Dustin gave a small smile and walked over to Rory.



Rory: "Hey."


----------



## Cinderella8

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: "Hey."



Dustin: "Hey. I'm Dustin Shane," he said. "Are you going to be heading to the party?"


----------



## tigerkitty

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Hey. I'm Dustin Shane," he said. "Are you going to be heading to the party?"



Rory: "I am Rory Enchant. Queen Narissa's cousin's son-in-law. And I'm not so sure I'm going back in there. See, I promised Cameo I would slow dance with her. Then, she didn't show up until the middle of the dance, and I danced with Selena until she got there. She ran out once she saw Cameo with me. Then I showed her an awesome view, and someone pushed her, and she was injured. I just don't want to see Selena right now, and she's in there.

OOC: I still need several Anti Award Nominations!!!!! Just a heads up, they end on the 25th! That's this Thursday!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: "I am Rory Enchant. Queen Narissa's cousin's son-in-law. And I'm not so sure I'm going back in there. See, I promised Cameo I would slow dance with her. Then, she didn't show up until the middle of the dance, and I danced with Selena until she got there. She ran out once she saw Cameo with me. Then I showed her an awesome view, and someone pushed her, and she was injured. I just don't want to see Selena right now, and she's in there.
> 
> OOC: I still need several Anti Award Nominations!!!!! Just a heads up, they end on the 25th! That's this Thursday!!!



Dustin: "Wow, sounds your having an amazing (OOC sarcasm) night."


----------



## tigerkitty

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Wow, sounds your having an amazing (OOC sarcasm) night."



Rory: "I am having the best night ever..." (OOC: Sarcasm as well)


----------



## Cinderella8

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: "I am having the best night ever..." (OOC: Sarcasm as well)



Dustin: "Well, I've already got an arch enemy and almost got knocked right out of camp within a half hour of me arriving. So I'm not having a great night, either."

OOC *sigh* I love sarcasm (now I need to decide if that was sarcastic... XD)


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Jori: Jori had sat down on a bench in the corner to draw.  After a while she got bored.  She also didn't want to fill up her sketch pad before the first day was over.  She walked outside and found Josie, Dustin, and Rory. She decided she had better be social.  She walked up to Josie, "Hi, I'm Jori.  What happened out here?" She glanced at Cameo and Melanie."


----------



## tigerkitty

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Well, I've already got an arch enemy and almost got knocked right out of camp within a half hour of me arriving. So I'm not having a great night, either."
> 
> OOC *sigh* I love sarcasm (now I need to decide if that was sarcastic... XD)





GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: Jori had sat down on a bench in the corner to draw.  After a while she got bored.  She also didn't want to fill up her sketch pad before the first day was over.  She walked outside and found Josie, Dustin, and Rory. She decided she had better be social.  She walked up to Josie, "Hi, I'm Jori.  What happened out here?" She glanced at Cameo and Melanie."



Rory: "So, yah. I hope she doesn't have to leave camp."

Selena: Selena found Annabelle. "Hey, girl! Remember me?"


----------



## Doodle98

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: Jori had sat down on a bench in the corner to draw.  After a while she got bored.  She also didn't want to fill up her sketch pad before the first day was over.  She walked outside and found Josie, Dustin, and Rory. She decided she had better be social.  She walked up to Josie, "Hi, I'm Jori.  What happened out here?" She glanced at Cameo and Melanie."



Josie: "I don't really know. Boy drama I guess. Me and Dustin were going to ask Rory if he wanted to look around the camp."


----------



## Cinderella8

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: "So, yah. I hope she doesn't have to leave camp."
> 
> Selena: Selena found Annabelle. "Hey, girl! Remember me?"



Nurse Summers: Finally she finished packing up her supplies. She turned to Rory. "Don't worry, dear, I think she'll be fine."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "I don't really know. Boy drama I guess. Me and Dustin were going to ask Rory if he wanted to look around the camp."



Jori: "OOH! Sounds fun, can I come along? I'm not much of a party girl." She said heavy with her British accent.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "OOH! Sounds fun, can I come along? I'm not much of a party girl." She said heavy with her British accent.



OOC I'm sorta brainstorming, but is it okay for Dustin to have a little crush on Jori?


----------



## Doodle98

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "OOH! Sounds fun, can I come along? I'm not much of a party girl." She said heavy with her British accent.



Josie: "Sure, I guess, the more the merrier!"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC I'm sorta brainstorming, but is it okay for Dustin to have a little crush on Jori?



OOC: Sure! 

Jori: "Thanks, I hope I don't get in the way." She said hoping Josie really didn't mind having her along.


----------



## Doodle98

GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC: Sure!
> 
> Jori: "Thanks, I hope I don't get in the way." She said hoping Josie really didn't mind having her along.



Josie: "Why would you get in the way?"


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC: Sure!
> 
> Jori: "Thanks, I hope I don't get in the way." She said hoping Josie really didn't mind having her along.



Dustin: "I'm fine with you coming," he put in. After all, he supposed the more the merrier.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "Why would you get in the way?"



Jori: "Oh, I don't know.  I usually don't fit in many places." She smiled. She really wanted to fit in here.


----------



## Doodle98

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Oh, I don't know.  I usually don't fit in many places." She smiled. She really wanted to fit in here.



Josie: "Neither do I. So who are you related to?"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "Neither do I. So who are you related to?"



Jori: "Jane Porter, and sort of Tarzan. Jane's my cousin. You?"


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Jane Porter, and sort of Tarzan. Jane's my cousin. You?"



Dustin: "Cool, I like the movie Tarzan." _Even though I only saw it once, but oh well._


----------



## Doodle98

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Jane Porter, and sort of Tarzan. Jane's my cousin. You?"



Josie: "I'm Rapunzel and Eugene's daughter."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Cool, I like the movie Tarzan." _Even though I only saw it once, but oh well._





Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "I'm Rapunzel and Eugene's daughter."



Jori: "Cool, I love Rapunzel and Eugene!  How about you Dustin?"


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Cool, I love Rapunzel and Eugene!  How about you Dustin?"



Dustin: "Oh, yeah. I'm the brother of Eli Shane, son of... Will Shane." He had given a pause. His father was a touchy subject.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Oh, yeah. I'm the brother of Eli Shane, son of... Will Shane." He had given a pause. His father was a touchy subject.



Jori: Jori saw the look on Dustin's face. So she decided to change the subject, "So where are we going first?"


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: Jori saw the look on Dustin's face. So she decided to change the subject, "So where are we going first?"



Dustin: Glad for the subject change, he shrugged. "I don't care, as long is it's cool or fun, I'm in."


----------



## tigerkitty

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "I don't really know. Boy drama I guess. Me and Dustin were going to ask Rory if he wanted to look around the camp."





Cinderella8 said:


> Nurse Summers: Finally she finished packing up her supplies. She turned to Rory. "Don't worry, dear, I think she'll be fine."



Rory: "Great! Um, could I come along? I think Cameo needs a break."


----------



## Cinderella8

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: "Great! Um, could I come along? I think Cameo needs a break."



Dustin: "Sure," he said.


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: "Great! Um, could I come along? I think Cameo needs a break."



Josie: she held back a squeal. "Y-yeah! Sure!"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Jori: "I don't really know this camp very well.  Maybe there is a lake we could swim in, or I think there was a mountain or something." She pondered.  Trying to come up with something 'cool' to do.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "I don't really know this camp very well.  Maybe there is a lake we could swim in, or I think there was a mountain or something." She pondered.  Trying to come up with something 'cool' to do.



Dustin: "A mountain sounds cool. There are no mountains in Slug Terra, there's just hills. The caverns are too small for a mountain."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "A mountain sounds cool. There are no mountains in Slug Terra, there's just hills. The caverns are too small for a mountain."



Jori: "I don't get to visit Jane very often, but I love it in the Jungle.  There's nothing like that in England." "So, any other ideas? or the mountain?"


----------



## Doodle98

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "I don't get to visit Jane very often, but I love it in the Jungle.  There's nothing like that in England." "So, any other ideas? or the mountain?"



Josie: "We could go to the lake."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "We could go to the lake."



Jori: "I'm fine with either one. We could always do the other some other time." She really didn't care, she just couldn't wait to get exploring.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "I don't get to visit Jane very often, but I love it in the Jungle.  There's nothing like that in England." "So, any other ideas? or the mountain?"





Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "We could go to the lake."



Dustin: "There's only one complete jungle in Slug Terra, the rest have been spoiled by Doctor Blakk or slug hunters." He nodded. "A lake sounds cool, too. There are some with pirates in them back at home."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "There's only one complete jungle in Slug Terra, the rest have been spoiled by Doctor Blakk or slug hunters." He nodded. "A lake sounds cool, too. There are some with pirates in them back at home."



Jori: "Wow! Sounds like you have an exciting life! There's nothing like that in England." Jori wished there were pirates in England.  It would make things more interesting.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Wow! Sounds like you have an exciting life! There's nothing like that in England." Jori wished there were pirates in England.  It would make things more interesting.



Dustin: He laughed. "Yeah, it's pretty exciting. I'm on the run most of the time," he admitted. "Being Eli's brother isn't all fun and games."


----------



## Silvermist20

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: "So, yah. I hope she doesn't have to leave camp."
> 
> Selena: Selena found Annabelle. "Hey, girl! Remember me?"



Annabelle: She saw Selena. "Of course I do. So does Melanie."

Melanie: "Sadly," she mumbled. "Come on Drew, let's go explore."

Annabelle: "I thought I was going with you guys."

Melanie: "You're talking to her now. You can catch up if you want after you're done." She didn't even want to say Selena's name.

Annabelle: "Ok. So what's up?"


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Annabelle: She saw Selena. "Of course I do. So does Melanie."
> 
> Melanie: "Sadly," she mumbled. "Come on Drew, let's go explore."
> 
> Annabelle: "I thought I was going with you guys."
> 
> Melanie: "You're talking to her now. You can catch up if you want after you're done." She didn't even want to say Selena's name.
> 
> Annabelle: "Ok. So what's up?"



Andrew: He wished he could do something for Mel, he knew what it was to have people as friends of yours also friends of your rivals. He walked off with Melanie. "I think there's a laje over there if you want to go there."


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: He wished he could do something for Mel, he knew what it was to have people as friends of yours also friends of your rivals. He walked off with Melanie. "I think there's a laje over there if you want to go there."



Melanie: "Ok. Maybe we could sit by it. Just watch the river flow. Listen to the nature. Making sure I don't fall in because then I'd grow my tail. Let's go." She was hoping something romantic might happen there.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Melanie: "Ok. Maybe we could sit by it. Just watch the river flow. Listen to the nature. Making sure I don't fall in because then I'd grow my tail. Let's go." She was hoping something romantic might happen there.



Andrew: He nodded. "Sounds like a plan." He walked down with Melanie, telling funny stories about some stuff that he and his cousins got up to.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: He nodded. "Sounds like a plan." He walked down with Melanie, telling funny stories about some stuff that he and his cousins got up to.



Melanie: When they finally got there, she found two tree stumps to sit on. "Let's sit on these stumps. I don't really want to sit on the grass because it might ruin my dress."

OOC: I need some more SOD award nominations! The 25th is the deadline!


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Melanie: When they finally got there, she found two tree stumps to sit on. "Let's sit on these stumps. I don't really want to sit on the grass because it might ruin my dress."



Andrew: "All right." He sat down on one, basking in the sunlight.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "All right." He sat down on one, basking in the sunlight.



Melanie: She sat down on the other one. "So.... what should we do?"

OOC: I have no idea what to do with the rest of my characters. Like, Annabelle's talking to Selena and the rest of them are at the party.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Melanie: She sat down on the other one. "So.... what should we do?"
> 
> OOC: I have no idea what to do with the rest of my characters. Like, Annabelle's talking to Selena and the rest of them are at the party.



Andrew: He shrugged. "I don't know. It's really beautiful here though."

OOC: Me either. Chao's just wandering around by herself at the party and Tiare is reading in her cabin.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: She sat down on the other one. "So.... what should we do?"
> 
> OOC: I have no idea what to do with the rest of my characters. Like, Annabelle's talking to Selena and the rest of them are at the party.



OOC Me either... Can Dana and Nicki have a conversation?


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: He shrugged. "I don't know. It's really beautiful here though."
> 
> OOC: Me either. Chao's just wandering around by herself at the party and Tiare is reading in her cabin.


Melanie: "I know."


Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Me either... Can Dana and Nicki have a conversation?



OOC: Sure, why not.

Nicki: She got to the party. She saw Dana and decided she needed to socialize. Besides, she was one of the only people she remembered. Well, her and Jolie a little bit but that was it. "Hey Dana."


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: Eric and Opal aren't doing anything either.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Melanie: "I know."
> 
> OOC: Sure, why not.
> 
> Nicki: She got to the party. She saw Dana and decided she needed to socialize. Besides, she was one of the only people she remembered. Well, her and Jolie a little bit but that was it. "Hey Dana."



OOC: One of them could talk to Chao Doodle.

Andrew: Without thinking he reached out and held Melanie's hand. "I'm sorry you couldn't hang out wiyh your best friend. I'm afraid I'm poor company in comparison."


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: One of them could talk to Chao Doodle.
> 
> Andrew: Without thinking he reached out and held Melanie's hand. "I'm sorry you couldn't hang out wiyh your best friend. I'm afraid I'm poor company in comparison."



Melanie: "No, you're great company."


----------



## Doodle98

Josie: since the other two were talking, she decided to talk to Rory. "so do you like either of those girls?" she said, hoping that the answer was no.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Melanie: "No, you're great company."



Andrew: He grinned at her. "Thanks Mel. You're sweet to say that."


----------



## tigerkitty

Silvermist20 said:


> Annabelle: She saw Selena. "Of course I do. So does Melanie."
> 
> Melanie: "Sadly," she mumbled. "Come on Drew, let's go explore."
> 
> Annabelle: "I thought I was going with you guys."
> 
> Melanie: "You're talking to her now. You can catch up if you want after you're done." She didn't even want to say Selena's name.
> 
> Annabelle: "Ok. So what's up?"



Selena: "Nothing, really. What do you want to do?"



Doodle98 said:


> Josie: since the other two were talking, she decided to talk to Rory. "so do you like either of those girls?" she said, hoping that the answer was no.



Rory: "Well, I can't say I LIKE someone yet, I barely know some girls."

OOC: If someone doesn't know what to do with their camper(s), Kody is open.


----------



## The Villianess

tigerkitty said:


> Selena: "Nothing, really. What do you want to do?"
> 
> 
> 
> Rory: "Well, I can't say I LIKE someone yet, I barely know some girls."
> 
> OOC: If someone doesn't know what to do with their camper(s), Kody is open.



Ooc: he can talk to one of my characters. 

Britannia: She showed up to the lame party after all. 

Kari: She sighed. This was one of the worst parties ever. Nobody talked to her above shore.

Britannia:_This is boring. _


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: He grinned at her. "Thanks Mel. You're sweet to say that."


Melanie: "You're welcome." She layed down on his shoulder, hoping her wouldn't mind, and gazed at the sky.


tigerkitty said:


> Selena: "Nothing, really. What do you want to do?"



Annabelle: She heard I Love It come on. "I love this song! let's dance!"


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Selena: "Nothing, really. What do you want to do?"
> 
> Rory: "Well, I can't say I LIKE someone yet, I barely know some girls."
> 
> OOC: If someone doesn't know what to do with their camper(s), Kody is open.



Josie: "Oh." She said. "Yeah, I don't really know anyone either."


----------



## tigerkitty

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: "You're welcome." She layed down on his shoulder, hoping her wouldn't mind, and gazed at the sky.
> 
> 
> Annabelle: She heard I Love It come on. "I love this song! let's dance!"





Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "Oh." She said. "Yeah, I don't really know anyone either."



Selena: Selena followed her.

Rory: "Yah."


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Selena: Selena followed her.
> 
> Rory: "Yah."



Josie: she didn't know what to say. She thought she was making a bad impression. She just nodded.


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: Kari didn't know who to talk to. She barely knew anyone there, as nobody ever talked to her. 

Britannia: Britannia sat alone on a log off to the side. What a lame party, a complete waste of time, especially when she had work to do. 

Kari: Kari saw that Britannia wasn't having fun either, which brought up her sprits.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: Kari didn't know who to talk to. She barely knew anyone there, as nobody ever talked to her.
> 
> Britannia: Britannia sat alone on a log off to the side. What a lame party, a complete waste of time, especially when she had work to do.
> 
> Kari: Kari saw that Britannia wasn't having fun either, which brought up her sprits.



Eric: he walked over to Kari. "Hi. I'm Eric."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: he walked over to Kari. "Hi. I'm Eric."



Kari: "Hi." she said. Then she remembered to stand up to greet everyone she meets. Her mother told her that a princess always meets everyone with respect.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "Hi." she said. Then she remembered to stand up to greet everyone she meets. Her mother told her that a princess always meets everyone with respect.



Eric: "Hi. So what's your name?"


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "Hi. So what's your name?"



Kari: "Karigradkash." She replied.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "Karigradkash." She replied.



Eric: "That's a mouthful." He smiled. "Could I call you Kari?"


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "That's a mouthful." He smiled. "Could I call you Kari?"



Kari: "Please do. It's my nickname. "


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "Please do. It's my nickname. "



Eric: "Okay. I assume you are related to Kida. I'm related to Christopher Robin. I'm his older brother"


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "Okay. I assume you are related to Kida. I'm related to Christopher Robin. I'm his older brother"



Kari: "Yes. She's my mom, the queen of Atlantis. That Christopher Tobin, I believe I've heard of him."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "Yes. She's my mom, the queen of Atlantis. That Christopher Tobin, I believe I've heard of him."



Eric: "Winnie the Pooh's best friend, yes."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "Winnie the Pooh's best friend, yes."



Kari: "I've never met him. Your brother, or his love able best friend. They both seem friendly."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "I've never met him. Your brother, or his love able best friend. They both seem friendly."



Eric: he nodded. "Sometimes too friendly."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: he nodded. "Sometimes too friendly."



Kari: She giggled.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: She giggled.



Eric: he smiled. "I'm serious!"


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: he smiled. "I'm serious!"



Kari: Kari tried not to laugh. She said, "Oh no, I believe you. I would think that also."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: Kari tried not to laugh. She said, "Oh no, I believe you. I would think that also."



Eric: he smiled. "You don't have any siblings?"


----------



## Silvermist20

Melanie: Melanie, still with her head on Andrew's shoulder, said, "Should we go back?"


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: he smiled. "You don't have any siblings?"



Kari: She shrugged. "I'm the only one. No others."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: She shrugged. "I'm the only one. No others."



Eric: "Ah."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "Ah."



Kari: "Do you live in the Woods of Hundred Acre?"


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "Do you live in the Woods of Hundred Acre?"



Eric: he nodded. "Do you live in Atlantis?"


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: he nodded. "Do you live in Atlantis?"



Kari: "Yes."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "Yes."



Eric: "how is it there?"


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "how is it there?"



Kari: "Cultured. Old. Preserved."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "Cultured. Old. Preserved."



Eric: "The complete opposite of where I'm from."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "The complete opposite of where I'm from."



Kari: "it's okay. At least I can go to the mainland sometimes."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "it's okay. At least I can go to the mainland sometimes."



Eric: "I'm stuck there. Basically all of my friends are stuffed animals. One actually came with me, Pooh bear's little brother Willie. He can talk."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "I'm stuck there. Basically all of my friends are stuffed animals. One actually came with me, Pooh bear's little brother Willie. He can talk."



Kari: "Amazing!"


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "Amazing!"



Eric: "really? I'm used to this sort of stuff."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "really? I'm used to this sort of stuff."



OOC: I have to go. Be on tomorrow. 

Kari: "All I get is riding around on mechanical fish. The occasional Atlantian god history lessons and some topography."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Jori: Jori didn't really know what to say.  But she didn't want to stand there like an idiot.  "So, do you have any hobbies?" she asked Dustin.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: "I know."
> 
> 
> OOC: Sure, why not.
> 
> Nicki: She got to the party. She saw Dana and decided she needed to socialize. Besides, she was one of the only people she remembered. Well, her and Jolie a little bit but that was it. "Hey Dana."





GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: Jori didn't really know what to say.  But she didn't want to stand there like an idiot.  "So, do you have any hobbies?" she asked Dustin.



OOC Good morning!

Dana: "Hey, uh..." She strained to remember the name. "Nicki." She was fairly sure that was it. If it wasn't, oops.

Dustin: "Well..." He had to actually think for a moment. "When I'm not running, hiding, fighting, or slug hunting, I like hiking through what's left of our forests," he decided. "They're actually really nice, the plants are much different than the Burning World's."

OOC Burning World = Earth above Slug Terra


----------



## tigerkitty

Selena: After the song was over, she decided to go outside. The dance seemed to be dying down. She had just thought of a plan for tonight. Maybe she could get a few people to help... But who? Maybe she could get the Antis to help.

Rory: There was a moment of silence between him and Josie. So he said, "So, do you go to the School of Disney? I don't seem to remember you, unless you are new..."

Cameo: Soon, the pain from the stuff the nurse had applied to her scratches, the decided to go back to the cabin. She got out of her muddy, torn dress, and undid her hair. Then she just sat there, wishing she had never gone. There was no way her parents or even servants would come and pick her up. It took three hours to get there, so that would mean a six hour trip in one day for them. And in six hours, it would be late at night. Finally she got up, and got out her book. It was called Once upon a Daydream. She hadn't gotten far into it, so she decided this would be the perfect time to get further.


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Selena: After the song was over, she decided to go outside. The dance seemed to be dying down. She had just thought of a plan for tonight. Maybe she could get a few people to help... But who? Maybe she could get the Antis to help.
> 
> Rory: There was a moment of silence between him and Josie. So he said, "So, do you go to the School of Disney? I don't seem to remember you, unless you are new..."
> 
> Cameo: Soon, the pain from the stuff the nurse had applied to her scratches, the decided to go back to the cabin. She got out of her muddy, torn dress, and undid her hair. Then she just sat there, wishing she had never gone. There was no way her parents or even servants would come and pick her up. It took three hours to get there, so that would mean a six hour trip in one day for them. And in six hours, it would be late at night. Finally she got up, and got out her book. It was called Once upon a Daydream. She hadn't gotten far into it, so she decided this would be the perfect time to get further.



Josie: "Yeah, I did. Rapunzel's my mom so I sorta had to."


----------



## tigerkitty

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "Yeah, I did. Rapunzel's my mom so I sorta had to."



Rory: "I see."


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: "I see."



Josie: she nodded. "So, uh, do you all want to walk around the camp now?" she asked.


----------



## tigerkitty

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: she nodded. "So, uh, do you all want to walk around the camp now?" she asked.



Rory: "Sure. Were to first? The lake, mountain, or maybe the woods?"


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: "Sure. Were to first? The lake, mountain, or maybe the woods?"



Josie: "Wherever you want to go." she said, glad that they were out of that awkward portion of conversation. Maybe.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Good morning!
> 
> Dana: "Hey, uh..." She strained to remember the name. "Nicki." She was fairly sure that was it. If it wasn't, oops.
> 
> Dustin: "Well..." He had to actually think for a moment. "When I'm not running, hiding, fighting, or slug hunting, I like hiking through what's left of our forests," he decided. "They're actually really nice, the plants are much different than the Burning World's."
> 
> OOC Burning World = Earth above Slug Terra



Jori: "Really? I can't imagine what it must be like living in Slug Terra."


----------



## IndigoFaith

OOC: Can someone please catch me up?


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Good morning!
> 
> Dana: "Hey, uh..." She strained to remember the name. "Nicki." She was fairly sure that was it. If it wasn't, oops.
> 
> Dustin: "Well..." He had to actually think for a moment. "When I'm not running, hiding, fighting, or slug hunting, I like hiking through what's left of our forests," he decided. "They're actually really nice, the plants are much different than the Burning World's."
> 
> OOC Burning World = Earth above Slug Terra



Nicki: "So what's up?"


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Really? I can't imagine what it must be like living in Slug Terra."



Dustin: "It's not like that for everyone, though. It's a really nice place to live, just not the best place to be Eli's brother, I guess," he said with a shrug.



IndigoFaith said:


> OOC: Can someone please catch me up?



OOC Some of the campers are in a party, some are exploring camp, I believe it was Cameo who fell and got injured, Nurse Summers helped her, and now some of the people who aren't at the party are talking.



Silvermist20 said:


> Nicki: "So what's up?"



Dana: She shrugged. "Well, I have a mortal enemy, but otherwise not much."


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She shrugged. "Well, I have a mortal enemy, but otherwise not much."



Nicki: "Cool. Same here minus the enimy part really. Well, there is this one annoying girl who's in my cabin named Vic. But I wouldn't really call her my mortal enimy yet."


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Nicki: "Cool. Same here minus the enimy part really. Well, there is this one annoying girl who's in my cabin named Vic. But I wouldn't really call her my mortal enimy yet."



Dana: "Who's she related to? She sounds better than my little wizard friend who cannot hush up. Ever."


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "Who's she related to? She sounds better than my little wizard friend who cannot hush up. Ever."



Nicki: "Vanellope. And if you're talking about Alana, she's in my cabin. So basically, I'm stuck with two SOD's."


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Nicki: "Vanellope. And if you're talking about Alana, she's in my cabin. So basically, I'm stuck with two SOD's."



OOC I was about to say no hate then I realized Alana's my character. Genius 

Dana: "Vanellope? Who's that? And it sounds like you've got it worse than me."


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC I was about to say no hate then I realized Alana's my character. Genius
> 
> Dana: "Vanellope? Who's that? And it sounds like you've got it worse than me."



Nicki: "I have no idea. (OOC pretend she's never seen Wreck It Ralph or whatever) But whoever she is, she probably has something to do with candy."

Vic: She overheard Nicki and Dana talking. "Vanellope's the rightful president of Sugar Rush, for your information."

Nicki: "Oh, look who decided to join the conversation. Leave Vic."

Vic: "Nah, I'm good."

Nicki: She charged a plasma ball.

Vic: "Alright, I'm leaving." She left.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Nicki: "I have no idea. (OOC pretend she's never seen Wreck It Ralph or whatever) But whoever she is, she probably has something to do with candy."
> 
> Vic: She overheard Nicki and Dana talking. "Vanellope's the rightful president of Sugar Rush, for your information."
> 
> Nicki: "Oh, look who decided to join the conversation. Leave Vic."
> 
> Vic: "Nah, I'm good."
> 
> Nicki: She charged a plasma ball.
> 
> Vic: "Alright, I'm leaving." She left.



Dana: Dana watched. "Yeah, she seems fun," she said sarcastically. She looked at Nicki's plasma ball. "Those are cool."


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: Dana watched. "Yeah, she seems fun," she said sarcastically. She looked at Nicki's plasma ball. "Those are cool."



Nicki: "Thanks. They're great for weapons and threatening people."

OOC: By now, just pretend that everyone is back at the dance or in their cabins, just to get things going. Oh, and I need a bunch of nominations for the SOD awards still!

Jess: It was 6:50 and almost everyone was in time for the last dance of the night: the slow dance. A slow song started playing. "Ok everyone, slow dance all you want!"

Melanie: She found Drew. "Hey, um, Drew. Would you uh, like to dance with me?"

Rest Of My Characters: They were all in their cabins at this point. They didn't feel like slow dancing.

Annabelle: She looked out the window to see how things were going for Melanie.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Nicki: "Thanks. They're great for weapons and threatening people."
> 
> OOC: By now, just pretend that everyone is back at the dance or in their cabins, just to get things going. Oh, and I need a bunch of nominations for the SOD awards still!
> 
> Jess: It was 6:50 and almost everyone was in time for the last dance of the night: the slow dance. A slow song started playing. "Ok everyone, slow dance all you want!"
> 
> Melanie: She found Drew. "Hey, um, Drew. Would you uh, like to dance with me?"
> 
> Rest Of My Characters: They were all in their cabins at this point. They didn't feel like slow dancing.
> 
> Annabelle: She looked out the window to see how things were going for Melanie.



Andrew: "Sure Melanie."

Tiare: Tiare was still reading in her cabin.

Chao: Chao was checking her bags. Smiling when she saw what she had been looking for, she closed her bags and went onto the porch.

OOC: posting will be irregular. Planning to sign up Chao's older brother Jiang at some point.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Nicki: "Thanks. They're great for weapons and threatening people."
> 
> OOC: By now, just pretend that everyone is back at the dance or in their cabins, just to get things going. Oh, and I need a bunch of nominations for the SOD awards still!
> 
> Jess: It was 6:50 and almost everyone was in time for the last dance of the night: the slow dance. A slow song started playing. "Ok everyone, slow dance all you want!"
> 
> Melanie: She found Drew. "Hey, um, Drew. Would you uh, like to dance with me?"
> 
> Rest Of My Characters: They were all in their cabins at this point. They didn't feel like slow dancing.
> 
> Annabelle: She looked out the window to see how things were going for Melanie.



OOC I'm trying to make decisions for the awards **facedesk** Oh and now Alana will have a double crush, on Peter and Rory. Why I don't know.

Dana: "Lucky you. I already almost lost all my weapons, I kinda sorta threatened to blow Dustin Shane out of here..."

Peter: "Uh.. Wanna dance, Alana?"

Alana: _I'd rather dance with Rory, but Peter's not too bad..._ "Sure."

Peter: "Great." He danced with Alana.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: My lack of access to computers will probably result in me not making it in time for either of the awards, apologies.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "Sure Melanie."
> 
> Tiare: Tiare was still reading in her cabin.
> 
> Chao: Chao was checking her bags. Smiling when she saw what she had been looking for, she closed her bags and went onto the porch.
> 
> OOC: posting will be irregular. Planning to sign up Chao's older brother Jiang at some point.



Melanie: She put her arms on his shoulders and they started to dance. "You know, back by the river, it was amazing."


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Melanie: She put her arms on his shoulders and they started to dance. "You know, back by the river, it was amazing."



Andrew: He danced with her, looking into her eyes. "Yeah, it was great. I had a nice time. Hopefully there's a whole summer of nice times ahead."


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: He danced with her, looking into her eyes. "Yeah, it was great. I had a nice time. Hopefully there's a whole summer of nice times ahead."



Melanie: "Yeah. It's too bad our cabins are too far away. We could've been able to look out our windows and see each other."


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: Kari looked around to see people slow dancing. Of course, nobody offered to dance with her. 

Britannia: She went back to her cabin without a word to anyone.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Melanie: "Yeah. It's too bad our cabins are too far away. We could've been able to look out our windows and see each other."



Andrew: He shrugged. "Can't di anything about that. Although, cabin placement isn't going to keep me from seeing you all the time. Don't worry about it Melanie. You're too young and pretty to worry about stuff yet. Well, about stuff other than grades and cheerleading."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: Kari looked around to see people slow dancing. Of course, nobody offered to dance with her.
> 
> Britannia: She went back to her cabin without a word to anyone.



Eric: "wanna dance?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Alana: "I like this song," she noted.

Peter: "So do I."

Alana: As they danced, she wanted to keep a simple conversation going. "Are you excited for the rest of the summer?

Peter: "Yeah."

Alana: "So am I. I'm sure it'll be great." _Especially if things are as good as this. But what about Rory?_

OOC She's going to be having mixed feelings about Peter and Rory, note for the future I guess


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "wanna dance?"



Kari: "Yeah." She said. Then they began to dance. 

Britannia: She watched as Kari danced with that SOD guy. She sighed quietly. 

Kari: "This is nice."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "Yeah." She said. Then they began to dance.
> 
> Britannia: She watched as Kari danced with that SOD guy. She sighed quietly.
> 
> Kari: "This is nice."



Eric: "Yeah. You're a good dancer."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "Yeah. You're a good dancer."



Kari: "Thank you. You are a magnificent dancer yourself."

Britannia: She glared.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "Thank you. You are a magnificent dancer yourself."
> 
> Britannia: She glared.



OOC: why is Britannia glaring?

Eric: he smiled. "You are a very kind girl."


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: He shrugged. "Can't di anything about that. Although, cabin placement isn't going to keep me from seeing you all the time. Don't worry about it Melanie. You're too young and pretty to worry about stuff yet. Well, about stuff other than grades and cheerleading."



Melanie: "Hee hee, yeah." She was hoping that something romantic would happen, like they would become boyfriend and girlfriend or they kiss or something. _"Gosh, he's got to do something,"_ she thought.

Annabelle: She saw Melanie and Drew dancing. _"So far so good,"_ she thought.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: I wad going to have Andrew kiss her when the song ended, but whatever.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I wad going to have Andrew kiss her when the song ended, but whatever.



OOC: Ok. I was just giving hints and such in case you weren't.

Jess: It was 6:55 and the song ended. "Ok everyone, please go back to your cabins and get ready for the bonfire. It starts at 8:00 sharp. Let your cabinmantes know that if they didn't come to the party. Now go off!"

Melanie: "Well, I guess I'll see you later."

OOC: Do it now.


----------



## Doodle98

Eric: He smiled at Kari. "Well, I guess we should be going. Save a seat for me at the bonfire, 'kay?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Alana: Just as she felt like they were going to have one of those romantic moments, the song ended and Peter pulled away.

Peter: "Ah.. We should probably get going."

Alana: "Oh- okay. See you at the bonfire," she said hurriedly, then she rushed back to her cabin.

Peter: Peter did a face-palm. "I am an idiot," he muttered, then headed back to his cabin.


----------



## Silvermist20

All My Characters Except Melanie: They got ready for the bonfire.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: why is Britannia glaring?
> 
> Eric: he smiled. "You are a very kind girl."





Doodle98 said:


> Eric: He smiled at Kari. "Well, I guess we should be going. Save a seat for me at the bonfire, 'kay?"



OOC: She hates Kari and she's jealous that Kari has people talking to her. 

Kari: Kari nodded and took a step back as Eric walked away. She smiled. 

Britannia: She watched them from her cabin.


----------



## Cinderella8

Alana: Alana ran into her cabin, opened the door, and jumped face-down on her bed and screamed into her pillow.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> OOC: Ok. I was just giving hints and such in case you weren't.
> 
> Jess: It was 6:55 and the song ended. "Ok everyone, please go back to your cabins and get ready for the bonfire. It starts at 8:00 sharp. Let your cabinmantes know that if they didn't come to the party. Now go off!"
> 
> Melanie: "Well, I guess I'll see you later."
> 
> OOC: Do it now.



Andrew: He didn't know why he did it, later he woulf have no words to explain, but he just leaned down and kissed Melanie, right on the lips. After the kiss, he ran a hand through his hair and blushed. "Er, sorry about that Mel," he said, thinking she would be angry.


----------



## Fairywings

Chao: Chao got reafy for the bonfire.

Tiare: Tiare put up her book with a sigh and got reafy for the bonfire.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: Alana ran into her cabin, opened the door, and jumped face-down on her bed and screamed into her pillow.



Vic: Vac came out of the bathroom in the clothes she came into camp with. "Why are you screaming?"

Nicki: She added, "Yeah, why? It irritates me."


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: He didn't know why he did it, later he woulf have no words to explain, but he just leaned down and kissed Melanie, right on the lips. After the kiss, he ran a hand through his hair and blushed. "Er, sorry about that Mel," he said, thinking she would be angry.



Melanie: _"Oh. My. Gosh,"_ she thought. "N-no. It's fine. We should really get ready. Later!" She ran off the her cabin. "Lalalala I'm so happy!"

Jolie: She was laying on her bed in her normal clothes. "Why? Not that I really care, but why?"

Melanie: "Oh, no reason!" She gracefully waltzed to the bathroom to get changed.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Vic: Vac came out of the bathroom in the clothes she came into camp with. "Why are you screaming?"
> 
> Nicki: She added, "Yeah, why? It irritates me."



Alana: "We were about to have one of those cute adorable romance moment thingies and then he backed away and now I like Rory and Peter but I can only really like one and AHHH!" She screamed again into her pillow.


----------



## Doodle98

Opal: she still hadn't seen the girls she was supposed to be sharing a cabin with. She was okay with that. She hoped that they got eaten by alligators.

Eric: He walked back to his cabin, still blushing. He did like Kari, she was sweet and very kind. He hopped back onto his bed, waiting for Kody to get out of the bathroom.

Willie the Pooh: "So, how did it go, buddy? I saw you dancing with a pretty girl."

Eric: "Kari? Oh, yeah. It went good."

Willie: "You mean it went well." he said in his high voice, correcting his friend.

Eric: "Oh stop it."

Willie: he laughed.

Josie: she heard the announcement. "We better be going then. See ya, Rory." she ran off, blushing. "I am an idiot." she whispered to herself. She didn't need to get ready, so she hopped onto her bunk and continued her drawings.


----------



## The Villianess

Britannia: Britannia wondered if Josie or Chao was going to the bonfire. She decided not to say anything, as she didn't want to appear nice. 

Kari: Kari looked around for Annabelle in the cabin.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "We were about to have one of those cute adorable romance moment thingies and then he backed away and now I like Rory and Peter but I can only really like one and AHHH!" She screamed again into her pillow.



Nicki: "Look, could you stop screaming please?"

Vic: "Nicki! That's not how you should talk to her."

Nicki: "I said please."

Vic: "But still! Don't worry Alana, choose Peter. That way I can have Rory for myself!"

OOC: Vic's going to like Rory now and she won't care who knows it. She can speak what's on her kind sometimes.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Melanie: "Oh. My. Gosh," she thought. "N-no. It's fine. We should really get ready. Later!" She ran off the her cabin. "Lalalala I'm so happy!"
> 
> Jolie: She was laying on her bed in her normal clothes. "Why? Not that I really care, but why?"
> 
> Melanie: "Oh, no reason!" She gracefully waltzed to the bathroom to get changed.



Andrew: "Later." He went back to his cabin and got ready for the bonfire.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Nicki: "Look, could you stop screaming please?"
> 
> Vic: "Nicki! That's not how you should talk to her."
> 
> Nicki: "I said please."
> 
> Vic: "But still! Don't worry Alana, choose Peter. That way I can have Rory for myself!"
> 
> OOC: Vic's going to like Rory now and she won't care who knows it. She can speak what's on her kind sometimes.



OOC Okie dokey 

Alana: "Nicki, no offense, but you're no help. Vic, I don't know what to think about that. I wanna choose Peter, but then I get this feeling that I should choose Rory, but then I get this feeling I should choose Peter!!"

OOC I swear this is going to be me when I'm old enough to date. That's no gonna be pretty


----------



## Fairywings

The Villianess said:
			
		

> Britannia: Britannia wondered if Josie or Chao was going to the bonfire. She decided not to say anything, as she didn't want to appear nice.
> 
> Kari: Kari looked around for Annabelle in the cabin.



Chao: "That party was lame. I wish the bonfire wasn't mandatory. I shouldn't have gone, like Tiare."


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Opal: she still hadn't seen the girls she was supposed to be sharing a cabin with. She was okay with that. She hoped that they got eaten by alligators.



Clarissa: She went back to the cabin after the party. She saw Opal. "Oh, hello. You look familiar. Are you an anti?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Chao: "That party was lame. I wish the bonfire wasn't mandatory. I shouldn't have gone, like Tiare."



Josie: "I didn't go, I just hung out with Dustin and Rory. I think Dustin has a crush, too."


----------



## The Villianess

Fairywings said:


> Chao: "That party was lame. I wish the bonfire wasn't mandatory. I shouldn't have gone, like Tiare."



Britannia: "Yeah, especially since nobody talked to me. Not that I care about it."


----------



## Fairywings

The Villianess said:
			
		

> Britannia: "Yeah, especially since nobody talked to me. Not that I care about it."



Chao: "No one talked to me either, not that you care."


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Clarissa: She went back to the cabin after the party. She saw Opal. "Oh, hello. You look familiar. Are you an anti?"



Opal: she nodded. "Why do you care?"


----------



## The Villianess

Fairywings said:


> Chao: "No one talked to me either, not that you care."



Britannia: "Even loser Karigradkash got someone to dance with her. Sure he's a total loser too, but nobody even said a word to me." 

OOC: No offense to Doodle or her character Eric.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: "Even loser Karigradkash got someone to dance with her. Sure he's a total loser too, but nobody even said a word to me."
> 
> OOC: No offense to Doodle or her character Eric.



OOC: Oh I don't care. 

Josie: she sighed. "Rory is really nice."


----------



## Cinderella8

OOC I posted as Alana last page, it sorta got a little buried, Silv... Just btw


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Oh I don't care.
> 
> Josie: she sighed. "Rory is really nice."



Britannia: She raised her eyebrows. She said, "Sounds like your mad. Mad from liking a boy."


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Okie dokey
> 
> Alana: "Nicki, no offense, but you're no help. Vic, I don't know what to think about that. I wanna choose Peter, but then I get this feeling that I should choose Rory, but then I get this feeling I should choose Peter!!"
> 
> OOC I swear this is going to be me when I'm old enough to date. That's no gonna be pretty



Nicki: "I wasn't trying to."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: She raised her eyebrows. She said, "Sounds like your mad. Mad from liking a boy."



Josie: "What? I don't like him, he is just a friend!" _with a really cute face._ she thought to herself.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Opal: she nodded. "Why do you care?"



Clarissa: "Well, you've gotta remember me. Do you?"


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Clarissa: "Well, you've gotta remember me. Do you?"



Opal: she filed her nails. "Nope."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "What? I don't like him, he is just a friend!" _with a really cute face._ she thought to herself.



Britannia: She laughed. She said, "It's completely impossible to be friends with a heartthrob. Trust me. Or not, I really don't care but I might as well tell you the truth for once. It's impossible, but you don't have to take my advice."


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Opal: she filed her nails. "Nope."



Clarissa: "Oh really? Let me refresh your memory." She grew her demon dragon wings. "Does that refresh it a teensy bit?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Nicki: "I wasn't trying to."



Alana: "Ugh." Still face-down on her bed, she raised her right and waved her wand. She flashed back into black boots, denim shorts, and a purple tee-shirt.


----------



## Fairywings

The Villianess said:
			
		

> Britannia: She laughed. She said, "It's completely impossible to be friends with a heartthrob. Trust me. Or not, I really don't care but I might as well tell you the truth for once. It's impossible, but you don't have to take my advice."



Chao: "She's actually right though. Well, it's not completely impossible, but very hard. Watch out." Chao had more guy friends than just Andrew, and she had an older brother, Jiang, the captain of the basketball team.


----------



## Doodle98

Josie: she sighed. "It's completely possible."

Opal: "Still don't remember." she began to paint her toenails.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: she sighed. "It's completely possible."
> 
> Opal: "Still don't remember." she began to paint her toenails.



Britannia: "You obviously like him. You proved the impossibility." She said. "You're a bad lair, princess."


----------



## Cinderella8

Dustin: After hearing there was a bonfire, he decided to go back to his cabin and change out of his Slug Terra clothes. When he came back out he was in jeans and a light-weight blue short-sleeved tee-shirt with tennis-shoes.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: she sighed. "It's completely possible."
> 
> Opal: "Still don't remember." she began to paint her toenails.



Clarissa: "Oh really." She was a little frustrated now. She turned full dragon. "Now do you remember me?!"


----------



## IndigoFaith

Winifred:"Seems like your double trouble, being a _demon_ dragon, Clarissa." She decided to invent something to protect herself in case by accident she made Clarissa mad.  It would have to be nail,fire and teeth proof. She started brain storming. 

Wind:"So, how do you guys feel about camp?"

Jewel:"What will you do about my rifle, frog girl?"

Star:"Whatever, I don't care.  I'm not scared of you."

Jewel:"I'll make you scared!" she shot the gun towards the ceiling.


Star:"Great, if it rains our cabin will be wet!"


----------



## The Villianess

Britannia: Britannia then stood up. She said, "If you all would excuse me, I have some important things to do." Then she slammed the bathroom door shut so hard it shook the cabin. 

Kari: Kari smiled at Wind. She said, "I think it's quite all right, although I don't know a lot of people here still."


----------



## IndigoFaith

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: Britannia then stood up. She said, "If you all would excuse me, I have some important things to do." Then she slammed the bathroom door shut so hard it shook the cabin.
> 
> Kari: Kari smiled at Wind. She said, "I think it's quite all right, although I don't know a lot of people here still."



Wind:She returned a smile. "I only know the people in my cabin.  But I'm sure we all will have fun, out exploring nature here, having adventures and making new friends."


----------



## The Villianess

IndigoFaith said:


> Wind:She returned a smile. "I only know the people in my cabin.  But I'm sure we all will have fun, out exploring nature here, having adventures and making new friends."



Kari: "Perhaps."


----------



## IndigoFaith

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "Perhaps."



Wind:"What do you like to do?  I mean, what are your hobbies and talents?"


----------



## The Villianess

IndigoFaith said:


> Wind:"What do you like to do?  I mean, what are your hobbies and talents?"



Kari: "Well, I like to ride mechanical fish. It's always a good way to see the entire city of Atlantis. I can knit a little bit when I'm bored. Also, I can learn many different lessons. But my favorite thing to do, probably the most dangerous, I like to explore in forbidden locations of the city sometimes underground."

OOC: She's talking about the cave that Milo and crew had to go through to get to Atlantis. I'm going to pretend that it's forbidden.


----------



## Silvermist20

IndigoFaith said:


> Winifred:"Seems like your double trouble, being a _demon_ dragon, Clarissa." She decided to invent something to protect herself in case by accident she made Clarissa mad.  It would have to be nail,fire and teeth proof. She started brain storming.
> 
> Wind:"So, how do you guys feel about camp?"
> 
> Jewel:"What will you do about my rifle, frog girl?"
> 
> Star:"Whatever, I don't care.  I'm not scared of you."
> 
> Jewel:"I'll make you scared!" she shot the gun towards the ceiling.
> 
> 
> Star:"Great, if it rains our cabin will be wet!"



Clarissa: She turned human again. "Well Opal, you see, I actually bothered to remember you, if you don't remember me, I'm Clarissa. Oh and you." She pointed to Winifred. "Don't mess with me. Or else." She blew a little ball of fire. Even as a human, she could still blow little balls of fire.

Annabelle: "It's pretty good."

OOC: At this point, all my characters will be ready.


----------



## Silvermist20

IndigoFaith said:


> Wind:"What do you like to do?  I mean, what are your hobbies and talents?"



Annabelle: Since her and Kari were talking, she decided to add, "I like archery, horseback riding, exploring, and soccer."


----------



## The Villianess

Silvermist20 said:


> Annabelle: Since her and Kari were talking, she decided to add, "I like archery, horseback riding, exploring, and soccer."



Kari: "What's a horse?" she asked. She was sure her father had told her something even though she couldn't remember.

Britannia: Britannia came out of the bathroom with a fresh application of lipstick.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: All of mine are ready


----------



## Silvermist20

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "What's a horse?" she asked. She was sure her father had told her something even though she couldn't remember.
> 
> Britannia: Britannia came out of the bathroom with a fresh application of lipstick.



Annabelle: She pulled out a picture of her horse, Harry. "This is a horse."


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Clarissa: "Oh really." She was a little frustrated now. She turned full dragon. "Now do you remember me?!"



Opal: "Nope." She fixed the black and purple paint on her toes.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Opal: "Nope." She fixed the black and purple paint on her toes.



Clarissa: "What if I told you I was Clarissa, the baddest student ever. And I at least bothered to remember you Opal."


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Clarissa: "What if I told you I was Clarissa, the baddest student ever. And I at least bothered to remember you Opal."



Opal: "Clarissa who? You know what, never mind. I'm bored already."


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: This is the picture Annabelle showed Kari.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Opal: "Clarissa who? You know what, never mind. I'm bored already."



Clarissa: "You know what, I'll let this slide. Next time you annoy me, you'll pay."


----------



## The Villianess

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: This is the picture Annabelle showed Kari.



OOC: COOL!

Kari: "Aw, cute!"


----------



## Silvermist20

The Villianess said:


> OOC: COOL!
> 
> Kari: "Aw, cute!"



Annabelle: "Thanks."


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Clarissa: "You know what, I'll let this slide. Next time you annoy me, you'll pay."



Opal: in a monotone voice, she said "I'm terrified."


----------



## The Villianess

Silvermist20 said:


> Annabelle: "Thanks."



Kari: "Have you ever ridden a mechanical fish? I find it quite fun when you're done with princess lessons."


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Opal: in a monotone voice, she said "I'm terrified."



Clarissa: "You annoy me."

Jess: She decided to make an announcement. There were PA systems all over the camp, and even a small one in each cabin. "The bonfire will be in 20 minutes. Be there sharp!"

Melanie: She heard the announcement. "Well, I better get going."

Jolie: "I might as well go too. It's not like I have anything better to do."

Vic: "I'm gonna go now. Later!"

Nicki: "I'm gonna leave too."

Vic: "You wanna go with me?"

Nicki: "Deffinitely not. I'm leaving 5 seconds after you."

Vic: "Okie dokie artichokie."

Nicki: "Don't say that."

Vic: "Ok." She left.

Nicki: 5 seconds later, she also left.

Annabelle: "Well, later guys! I'm leaving for the bonfire."

Clarissa: "Well, I need to get away from you people. See ya."


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: "You have fun. I'll be along in a few minutes."

Britannia: "This is stupid." she said. There was no way she was going to the bonfire, so she sat down on the floor.

Kari: Kari began to read her book as her cabinmates left.


----------



## Silvermist20

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "You have fun. I'll be along in a few minutes."
> 
> Britannia: "This is stupid." she said. There was no way she was going to the bonfire, so she sat down on the floor.
> 
> Kari: Kari began to read her book as her cabinmates left.



OOC: You know everyone _has_ to go to the bonfire, right?


----------



## The Villianess

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: You know everyone _has_ to go to the bonfire, right?



OOC: Yeah, Kari will go. Britannia might be dragged there........... if she doesn't figure that she should show up on her own.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Clarissa: "You annoy me."
> 
> Jess: She decided to make an announcement. There were PA systems all over the camp, and even a small one in each cabin. "The bonfire will be in 20 minutes. Be there sharp!"
> 
> Melanie: She heard the announcement. "Well, I better get going."
> 
> Jolie: "I might as well go too. It's not like I have anything better to do."
> 
> Vic: "I'm gonna go now. Later!"
> 
> Nicki: "I'm gonna leave too."
> 
> Vic: "You wanna go with me?"
> 
> Nicki: "Deffinitely not. I'm leaving 5 seconds after you."
> 
> Vic: "Okie dokie artichokie."
> 
> Nicki: "Don't say that."
> 
> Vic: "Ok." She left.
> 
> Nicki: 5 seconds later, she also left.
> 
> Annabelle: "Well, later guys! I'm leaving for the bonfire."
> 
> Clarissa: "Well, I need to get away from you people. See ya."



OOC: Do the staff need to be there too? 

Andrew: Andrew heard the announcement and left the cabin, since he hadn't been talking to anyone.

Chao: She sighed, she didn't want to go but she haf to. "Guess I'm going."

Tiare: She was too shy to talk to anyone, so she just left when she heard the announcement.


----------



## IndigoFaith

Winifred:She left, rolling her eyes at Clarissa.

Star:She left, after glaring at Jewel.

Jewel:She hid her rifle and left."I'm not scared of rain" she whispered to Star.

Wind: She left for the bonfire.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Do the staff need to be there too?
> 
> Andrew: Andrew heard the announcement and left the cabin, since he hadn't been talking to anyone.
> 
> Chao: She sighed, she didn't want to go but she haf to. "Guess I'm going."
> 
> Tiare: She was too shy to talk to anyone, so she just left when she heard the announcement.



OOC: Yeah. All of them.


----------



## Cinderella8

Dana: She heard the speakers and headed outside, only to see Alana.

Alana: She walked over to Dana, her good mood returning. "Hiya Dana!"

Dana: "Hi, Russo."

Alana: "Come on, we're on first name terms! How would you feel if I didn't bother to say Dana and was just like 'Hi, Blakk.'"

Dana: "Well that's what they call my dad. So I'd be fine."

Alana: "Okay... Well... I have no comeback. I'm still calling you Dana. Come on, we can go to the bonfire together!"

Dana: She sighed. "Fine. What is a 'bonfire' anyway? Is it like a campfire?"

Alana: "Yeah, sorta, but we don't camp around it. We may sing songs or something though."

Dana: "I guess that's kinda cool. I've never had a campfire."

Alana: "OMG why not? They're awesome! They've got to have campfires in Slug Terra."

Dana: "I've never had anyone to have on with."

Alana: "Why hasn't your dad taken you?"

Dana: "We don't have the best relationship ever. Twist is more likely to give me a hug than him take me out."

Alana: "Oooh who's Twist? Is that his real name? Who names someone Twist?"

Dana: "No, it's his nickname. He's like my dad's apprentice."

Alana: "Is he cute?"

Dana: "Kinda."

Peter: He felt bad about backing away from Alana. He decided he'd avoid her, because he didn't want her turning him into a frog. He headed for the campfire, avoiding where Alana and Dana were.

OOC Sorry that was SUPER long...


----------



## tigerkitty

Rory: After Josie left, he decided to go to his own cabin and comb through his hair again. Then he went to the cabin Cameo stayed in.

Selena: Selena got into her mini skirt and tank top with flats, then left for the bonfire. She found a seat on a backless bench and sat down, after she dusted it off with her hand. She hoped Annabelle would come and sit by her.

Kody: Kody was all ready for the bonfire, so he headed on up for it. He got a seat in the front, so he could see.

Cameo: Cameo quit reading, and put her shoes back on. Then she went outside. There, in front of her cabin, stood Rory.

Rory: "Hey, sorry about all that happened at the dance. Can I escort you to the bonfire, no mishaps?"

Cameo: "Um, sure?"

Rory: He walked up the front steps of the cabin, grabbed Cameo's hand, helped her down the stairs (her leg still hurts from before), and took her to the bonfire. He was about to sit down with Cameo, when he noticed Selena sitting on the bench in front of them. "Let's move over there." So they moved two seats behind Kody.

Mercury: Mercury was already up at the bonfire. "Should I start up the fire now, Jess?"

OOC: If it's already started, pretend she never asked.


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: Kari walked on into the bonfire area. She sat down on a log. 

Britannia: Britannia decided that she should go. It was better than being annoyed all night with yelling from outside.

Kari: She looked around.


----------



## Silvermist20

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: After Josie left, he decided to go to his own cabin and comb through his hair again. Then he went to the cabin Cameo stayed in.
> 
> Selena: Selena got into her mini skirt and tank top with flats, then left for the bonfire. She found a seat on a backless bench and sat down, after she dusted it off with her hand. She hoped Annabelle would come and sit by her.
> 
> Kody: Kody was all ready for the bonfire, so he headed on up for it. He got a seat in the front, so he could see.
> 
> Cameo: Cameo quit reading, and put her shoes back on. Then she went outside. There, in front of her cabin, stood Rory.
> 
> Rory: "Hey, sorry about all that happened at the dance. Can I escort you to the bonfire, no mishaps?"
> 
> Cameo: "Um, sure?"
> 
> Rory: He walked up the front steps of the cabin, grabbed Cameo's hand, helped her down the stairs (her leg still hurts from before), and took her to the bonfire. He was about to sit down with Cameo, when he noticed Selena sitting on the bench in front of them. "Let's move over there." So they moved two seats behind Kody.
> 
> Mercury: Mercury was already up at the bonfire. "Should I start up the fire now, Jess?"
> 
> OOC: If it's already started, pretend she never asked.



OOC: Pretend everyone's there already.

Jess: "No, Mercury. I'll do it." Once she saw that everyone was there, she started to speak. "Hello everyone! As you know, I am Jessica Thompson, the camp director. But please, call me Jess. Let's start off by introducing ourselves."

Melanie: She started it off. "I'm Melanie."

Annabelle: She continued it. "I'm Annabelle."

Jolie: "I'm Jolie."

Vic: "I'm Victoria. I go by Vic."

Nicki: "I'm Nicki."

Clarissa: "The name's Clarissa."

Erica: The camp councelor decided to introduce herself. "I'm one of the camp councelors, Erica."

OOC: Just randomly introduce your characters.


----------



## Doodle98

Eric: he walked out and saw Kari. He sat next to her. "H-hey." He said. "I brought a friend." He pulled out his backpack and opened it up. A tiny brown bear popped out.

Willie: "Hi Kari!"

Eric: "This is Willie the Pooh."

Josie: she didn't know where to sit. Rory was sitting with another girl, so she just sat in the last row of logs alone.

Opal: she walked out, her nails dry, and sat on an empty log in the back. She sighed. "I hate this place."

OOC: i picture the way Opal talks sorta like Raven on Teen Titans.


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: Kari waved with a smile on her face. She said, "Hi."

OOC: For some reason I imagine him as a miniature skinnier Pooh Bear.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Jori: Jori went back to her cabin, slipped on a pair of jeans and a T-shirt and headed for the bonfire.  "Hey, I'm Jori."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: Kari waved with a smile on her face. She said, "Hi."
> 
> OOC: For some reason I imagine him as a miniature skinnier Pooh Bear.



Willie: he turned to Eric. "You're right! She is pretty!"

OOC: same but he is brown.


----------



## Cinderella8

Nurse Summers: She joined it. "I'm Nurse Summers," she said.

Dana: "Um, I'm Dana."

Alana: "I'm Alana!"

Peter: "Peter." He glanced at Alana, who seemed to be ignoring him.

Dustin: "Dustin."


----------



## Doodle98

Opal: "Opal."

Josie: "I'm Josie."

Eric: "I'm Eric Robin."

Willie: "i'm Willie the Pooh!"


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Willie: he turned to Eric. "You're right! She is pretty!" OOC: same but he is brown.



Kari: Kari blushed. She said, "Karigradkash."

Britannia: "Britannia, or mam."




Doodle98 said:


> Opal: "Opal."
> 
> Josie: "I'm Josie."
> 
> Eric: "I'm Eric Robin."
> 
> Willie: "i'm Willie the Pooh!"



OOC: Why am I laughing at Willie's statement?


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> OOC: Why am I laughing at Willie's statement?



Eric: he shoved Willie back into the bag and blushed. "Sorry about him. I just thought you might have wanted to meet him"


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: he shoved Willie back into the bag and blushed. "Sorry about him. I just thought you might have wanted to meet him"



Kari: "It's fine." she said. She gave Willie a nice smile before he went in the bag.

Britannia: She could see the creepy teddy bear from where she was sitting.


----------



## Fairywings

Robin: Robin flew to the bonfire.

Jordan: Jordan joined the other teachers.

Zach: Zach walked over too. "Do you want me to grab aupplies for smores Jess?"


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "It's fine." she said. She gave Willie a nice smile before he went in the bag.
> 
> Britannia: She could see the creepy teddy bear from where she was sitting.



Willie: he forced himself back out. "Geez! Was it something I said?" He plopped onto the log between the two.

Eric: "yes." He hissed.

Willie: "Oh. I could really go for some popcorn right about now. Or s'mores. It smells s'moresy right now."


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> OOC: Pretend everyone's there already.
> 
> Jess: "No, Mercury. I'll do it." Once she saw that everyone was there, she started to speak. "Hello everyone! As you know, I am Jessica Thompson, the camp director. But please, call me Jess. Let's start off by introducing ourselves."
> 
> Melanie: She started it off. "I'm Melanie."
> 
> Annabelle: She continued it. "I'm Annabelle."
> 
> Jolie: "I'm Jolie."
> 
> Vic: "I'm Victoria. I go by Vic."
> 
> Nicki: "I'm Nicki."
> 
> Clarissa: "The name's Clarissa."
> 
> Erica: The camp councelor decided to introduce herself. "I'm one of the camp councelors, Erica."
> 
> OOC: Just randomly introduce your characters.



Andrew: "I'm Andrew."

Chao: "The name's Chao."

Tiare: "My name is Tiare."


----------



## Doodle98

Allure: "I'm Allure, your swim coach."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Willie: he forced himself back out. "Geez! Was it something I said?" He plopped onto the log between the two.
> 
> Eric: "yes." He hissed.
> 
> Willie: "Oh. I could really go for some popcorn right about now. Or s'mores. It smells s'moresy right now."



Kari: Kari giggled.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Robin: Robin flew to the bonfire.
> 
> Jordan: Jordan joined the other teachers.
> 
> Zach: Zach walked over too. "Do you want me to grab aupplies for smores Jess?"



Jess: "Sure Zach. Enough for each person, including staff, to have two. We'll have them after we discuss rules and such."

OOC: Why am I laughing at everything Willie says?


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: Kari giggled.



Willie: "I think she likes you more than me, eh big guy?" He nudged Eric's side with his plush, fuzzy, squishy elbow.

Eric: he sighed.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Jess: "Sure Zach. Enough for each person, including staff, to have two. We'll have them after we discuss rules and such."
> 
> OOC: Why am I laughing at everything Willie says?



OOC: I'm sorta making him a comic relief.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Willie: "I think she likes you more than me, eh big guy?" He nudged Eric's side with his plush, fuzzy, squishy elbow.
> 
> Eric: he sighed.



OOC: 

Kari: She already knew that Eric was nicer than Willie, but she did not dare say so. She said, "I like you both equally."

OOC: No offense, Doodle. "eh, big guy" lol!


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: I found Willie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Jess: "Sure Zach. Enough for each person, including staff, to have two. We'll have them after we discuss rules and such."
> 
> OOC: Why am I laughing at everything Willie says?



Zach: "Awesome! We have a lot of supplies, I prepared. Oh, before I go, I'm Zach, resident chef!" He left.

Jordan: "I'm Jordan Ali, call me Jordan or Ali, I don't care. I'm a counselor."

Robin: "I'm sorry if you can't see me, I'm kind of small, but I'm Robin, I'm also a camp counselor."


----------



## The Villianess

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: I found Willie!!!!!!!!



OOC:


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> OOC:
> 
> Kari: She already knew that Eric was nicer than Willie, but she did not dare say so. She said, "I like you both equally."
> 
> OOC: No offense, Doodle. "eh, big guy" lol!



OOC: don't worry about it.

Willie: he got up and did a little dance on the log and sung a little song. "She likes me better, just doesn't want to hurt your feelings." He fell of the log. He was too short to climb back on, so he jumped with his arms up. "A little help, Eric?"

Eric: "this happens every day." He picked up Willie and put him back in his bag.

Willie: "Hey!"


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: I found Willie!!!!!!!!



OOC: that's almost how I picture him, just a bit lighter and chubbier. That's awesome, Silv.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: don't worry about it.
> 
> Willie: he got up and did a little dance on the log and sung a little song. "She likes me better, just doesn't want to hurt your feelings." He fell of the log. He was too short to climb back on, so he jumped with his arms up. "A little help, Eric?"
> 
> Eric: "this happens every day." He picked up Willie and put him back in his bag.
> 
> Willie: "Hey!"



OOC: I just laughed. 

Kari: "Not true. I like the both of you equally. I'm sure that we'll be good friends."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> OOC: I just laughed.
> 
> Kari: "Not true. I like the both of you equally. I'm sure that we'll be good friends."



Eric: he smiled at her. He scooted a little bit closer when another girl sat down on the log. "Look Willie, another person! Fun!"

Willie: he climbed out of the bag, laid on the girls lap, and said "Hiya toots."


----------



## Silvermist20

Jess: "Ok, so once Zach gets back I'll start going over the rules."

Melanie: "Annabelle, guess what?"

Annabelle: "What?"

Melanie: "Andrew kissed me," she whispered.

Annabelle: "Thats awesome!"

Melanie: "I know."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: he smiled at her. He scooted a little bit closer when another girl sat down on the log. "Look Willie, another person! Fun!"
> 
> Willie: he climbed out of the bag, laid on the girls lap, and said "Hiya toots."



OOC: LAUGH ATTACK! I'm just going to have it be Britannia. 

Britannia: She shoved the freaky bear off her and it (he?) fell to the ground. She said, "Don't you ever call me anything other than Britannia or mam."

Kari: Kari tried not to laugh. Poor Britannia.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Jess: "Ok, so once Zach gets back I'll start going over the rules."
> 
> Melanie: "Annabelle, guess what?"
> 
> Annabelle: "What?"
> 
> Melanie: "Andrew kissed me," she whispered.
> 
> Annabelle: "Thats awesome!"
> 
> Melanie: "I know."



Zach: He came back with bags of marshmallows, boxes of graham crackers, and bars of chocolate, s well as rods for roasting. "I'm back!"


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> OOC: LAUGH ATTACK! I'm just going to have it be Britannia.
> 
> Britannia: She shoved the freaky bear off her and it (he?) fell to the ground. She said, "Don't you ever call me anything other than Britannia or mam."
> 
> Kari: Kari tried not to laugh. Poor Britannia.



Willie: "Hey! A simple 'no thank you' would suffice, babe!"


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Willie: "Hey! A simple 'no thank you' would suffice, babe!"



OOC:


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Willie: "Hey! A simple 'no thank you' would suffice, babe!"



Britannia: She simply kicked him and the bear flew through the air until he hit the ground. She said, "Don't address me like that ever!"

OOC: If you're not okay with it, I'll edit it.
But OMG I laughed so hard!


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: She simply kicked him and the bear flew through the air until he hit the ground. She said, "Don't address me like that ever!"
> 
> OOC: If you're not okay with it, I'll edit it.
> But OMG I laughed so hard!



Willie: "Ow! My tushie!" He started to cry.

Eric: "Thanks a lot." He walked over and picked up his little friend.

Willie: "I think this is it for me. Tell Kanga that I always had a thing for her." He pretended to be dead. He sat up a minute later. "That was boring."

Eric: he looked at him. "Hmm?"

Willie: "I mean I'm alive! It's a miracle! Don't tell anyone about Kanga."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Willie: "Ow! My tushie!" He started to cry.
> 
> Eric: "Thanks a lot." He walked over and picked up his little friend.
> 
> Willie: "I think this is it for me. Tell Kanga that I always had a thing for her." He pretended to be dead. He sat up a minute later. "That was boring."
> 
> Eric: he looked at him. "Hmm?"
> 
> Willie: "I mean I'm alive! It's a miracle! Don't tell anyone about Kanga."



OOC:  Poor Kanga!

Britannia: "Keep your stupid freaky pet away from me." she growled. 

Kari: "Sorry." she muttered.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> OOC:  Poor Kanga!
> 
> Britannia: "Keep your stupid freaky pet away from me." she growled.
> 
> Kari: "Sorry." she muttered.



Willie: "I'm not a pet, I'm an animal companion!"


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Willie: "I'm not a pet, I'm an animal companion!"



Britannia: "Translation: Psychopath Freak."


----------



## Fairywings

Chao: Chao was bored and annoyed at her childish fellow campers. She stared longingly at the cabin.

Tiare: Tiare stared at the ground, not looking at anyone or paying attention to conversations, she was too busy pretending she was at home.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: "Translation: Psychopath Freak."



Willie: "humph! Some people have no class." He said as he climbed into the backpack and zippered it.

Eric: "Sorry about him." He said to both girls. "He is a big pain in the neck sometimes. All the time."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Willie: "humph! Some people have no class." He said as he climbed into the backpack and zippered it.
> 
> Eric: "Sorry about him." He said to both girls. "He is a big pain in the neck sometimes. All the time."



Britannia: "Don't talk to me. Ever."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: "Don't talk to me. Ever."



Eric: "Okay!" He scooted closer to Kari.


----------



## Silvermist20

Jess: Now that Zach was back, she decided to discuss the rules. "Attention everyone! Now that we've introduced ourselves and have our s'mores supplies, it's time to get down to business. Ok, so first off, be nice, or at least try to. Yes, I'm talking to you anti's. Even if you don't like anyone, at least pretend to like them. No bullying or harassing whatsoever. This will lead to consequences. I will discuss them later. Also, no fighting, which basically falls into bullying. If a fight breaks out, the nearest camp councelor, or camper if they really wanted, will tell me about it and I will come over and talk it over with them. This could lead to consequences, which again, I'll discuss later. No using powers for bad. For example, if you're someone who can turn into a demon dragon," she glared at Clarissa. "Try to controll yourself and not, you know, hurt people. Or, if you have plasma balls," she glared at Nicki. "Don't threaten people with them or throw them at people. Only use your powers for good, like protection or just plain doing something completely harmless. You all must attend mandatory events. Such as certain bonfires, sing-offs, hikes, and others. Each day there'll be a schedule of what's going on. Such as when events will be held and when meals will be served. You only have to attend events if it specifies on the schedule. Jordan and I have mentioned that you'll be getting a schedule evey day in the little mailbox on your cabin when we went around to check on you. Each activity will be held evey day by our lovely camp councelors. Now, if you don't attend mandatory events, there will be consequences. Now, on to the consequences. For bullying, harassing, using powers for bad, and fighting, there will be 1 strike. Then after a second time, you will be in what we like to call Cabin Detention. Cabin Detention is when for the whole day, you stay in your cabin and you're not allowed to leave except for mandatory events. After a third time, you get Cabin Detention for a full day and your not allowed to go to any events including mandatory ones, which we call Full Cabin Detention. If it happens a fourth time, which hopefully it doesn't, you'll get two Full Cabin Detentions. Hopefully there won't be a fifth time. Now, for missing mandatory events, for a full week, you will not be able to participate in any events except for mandatory ones. And for a second time, the rest of the camping season except for mandatory events. And any time after that is a Cabin Detention. So to sum things up, behave. Are there any questions?"


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Jess: Now that Zach was back, she decided to discuss the rules. "Attention everyone! Now that we've introduced ourselves and have our s'mores supplies, it's time to get down to business. Ok, so first off, be nice, or at least try to. Yes, I'm talking to you anti's. Even if you don't like anyone, at least pretend to like them. No bullying or harassing whatsoever. This will lead to consequences. I will discuss them later. Also, no fighting, which basically falls into bullying. If a fight breaks out, the nearest camp councelor, or camper if they really wanted, will tell me about it and I will come over and talk it over with them. This could lead to consequences, which again, I'll discuss later. No using powers for bad. For example, if you're someone who can turn into a demon dragon," she glared at Clarissa. "Try to controll yourself and not, you know, hurt people. Or, if you have plasma balls," she glared at Nicki. "Don't threaten people with them or throw them at people. Only use your powers for good, like protection or just plain doing something completely harmless. You all must attend mandatory events. Such as certain bonfires, sing-offs, hikes, and others. Each day there'll be a schedule of what's going on. Such as when events will be held and when meals will be served. You only have to attend events if it specifies on the schedule. Jordan and I have mentioned that you'll be getting a schedule evey day in the little mailbox on your cabin when we went around to check on you. Each activity will be held evey day by our lovely camp councelors. Now, if you don't attend mandatory events, there will be consequences. Now, on to the consequences. For bullying, harassing, using powers for bad, and fighting, there will be 1 strike. Then after a second time, you will be in what we like to call Cabin Detention. Cabin Detention is when for the whole day, you stay in your cabin and you're not allowed to leave except for mandatory events. After a third time, you get Cabin Detention for a full day and your not allowed to go to any events including mandatory ones, which we call Full Cabin Detention. If it happens a fourth time, which hopefully it doesn't, you'll get two Full Cabin Detentions. Hopefully there won't be a fifth time. Now, for missing mandatory events, for a full week, you will not be able to participate in any events except for mandatory ones. And for a second time, the rest of the camping season except for mandatory events. And any time after that is a Cabin Detention. So to sum things up, behave. Are there any questions?"



Andrew: Andrew shook his head. He would be unlikely to use hid powers anyway unless he had to, he was told not to give away his identity and he wouldn't.

Chao: It didn't matter what rules there were, if someone threatened her, she would fight them either with het fists or with her sword. She haf no questions.

Tiare: Her eyes widened. Msndatory events, all of the time? Punishments for skippinh them?  Her hopes of spending her days reading and not having to speak to snyone wre rapidly fading. She shook her head sadly.


----------



## Fairywings

Jiang: Jiang had no questions either. He wasn't worrid about breaking rules. He would break all the rules to protect his younger sister Chao or any of his friends.


----------



## Silvermist20

Jess: "Ok, since it seems that there's no questions, let's start making s'mores! Zach, pass out the sticks and marshmallows. Everyone, once you like how your marshmallow is, give it to Zach so he can put your s'more together."


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Jess: "Ok, since it seems that there's no questions, let's start making s'mores! Zach, pass out the sticks and marshmallows. Everyone, once you like how your marshmallow is, give it to Zach so he can put your s'more together."



Dana: "It's a good thing I'm with you after all, Alana. You stick he marshmallows on the end of the sticks and put them in the fire, right?"

Alana: "She can be taught!"

Dana: She rolled her eyes. 

OOC I dont know how long the rules post was on a laptop but on the app it was HUGE


----------



## Fairywings

Zach: "All right Jess!" He put a marshmallow on each rod and passed them out to everyone.

Andrew: Andrew got his and started toasting.

Tiare: Tiare took hers shyly and started toasting.

Chao: Chao took hers and started toasting before she was too tempted to do tricks with it.

Jiang: Jiang was also tempted to do tricks with his, but toasted his instead too.


----------



## Doodle98

Eric: "I'll pass. Vegetarian. Marshmallows have gelatin."

Willie: "I'll eat his!"

Josie: she said the same as Eric.


----------



## Cinderella8

Alana: "Okay, be careful, don't pit it too far in or for too long or it will catch fire."

Dana: "It would be easier to use a Floringo slug-"

Alana: "A what?"

Dana: "Never mind."

Peter: Peter thanked Zach and began toasting his marshmallow.

Dustin: Dustin was new to the whole marshmallow thing. He'd made campfires, but never made s'mores.


----------



## Fairywings

Zach: "You're welcome. As for Eric, that's fine. You can pass it off to someone else or hand it to me. There will be enough for everyone."


----------



## Cinderella8

Alana: "Do you like your's crispy?"

Dana: "Probably not."

Alana: "Then I think you're done. I like mine a little more done, I'll wait longer."

Dana: "Okay." She pulled back her stick and carefully walked over the the chef who's name she didn't bother to remember.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Alana: "Do you like your's crispy?"
> 
> Dana: "Probably not."
> 
> Alana: "Then I think you're done. I like mine a little more done, I'll wait longer."
> 
> Dana: "Okay." She pulled back her stick and carefully walked over the the chef who's name she didn't bother to remember.



Zach: He took the first graham cracker, put a piece of vhocolate on it, then her marshmallow, then the other cracker on top and he handed it to her. "Here's your smore."


----------



## Silvermist20

All My Characters: They started to roast their marshmallows.

Clarissa: _"This is going to take too long,"_ she thought. She took her marshmallow out of the fire and blew a fire ball on it. Her marshmallow was just how she liked it: burned. She went over to Zach to get her s'more made.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Jori: Jori made hers slightly crispy.  Then she took it over to Zach.  When he made it for her, she sat down and nibbled at it.


----------



## Doodle98

Eric: he sat and watched everyone eat their s'mores.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> All My Characters: They started to roast their marshmallows.
> 
> Clarissa: "This is going to take too long," she thought. She took her marshmallow out of the fire and blew a fire ball on it. Her marshmallow was just how she liked it: burned. She went over to Zach to get her s'more made.



Zach: He made her smore. "Here you go."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Zach: He took the first graham cracker, put a piece of vhocolate on it, then her marshmallow, then the other cracker on top and he handed it to her. "Here's your smore."



Dana: She watched. "Thanks." She walked back over to Alana and took a bite out of her s'more. "Thif if awefome!" she said, her mouth full of marshmallow.

Alana: She laughed. "I know they are!" She pulled her marshmallow from the fire and walked over to Zach. "Done!" she announced.


----------



## Doodle98

Eric: he smiled at Kari. She was pretty.

Willie: he unzipped the bag and popped his head out. "I smell marshmallows!" He tried to hop out of the bag but the little bow around his neck caught on the zipper. "Stupid bow, I'd rather go naked."

OOC: he is a teddy bear. The only think he has is a little brown bow on his neck, which he considers clothes.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: he smiled at Kari. She was pretty.
> 
> Willie: he unzipped the bag and popped his head out. "I smell marshmallows!" He tried to hop out of the bag but the little bow around his neck caught on the zipper. "Stupid bow, I'd rather go naked."
> 
> OOC: he is a teddy bear. The only think he has is a little brown bow on his neck, which he considers clothes.



OOC: Oh wow. I actually feel bad for Kari.

Kari: She smiled.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> OOC: Oh wow. I actually feel bad for Kari.
> 
> Kari: She smiled.



OOC: lololol!


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: lololol!



OOC: Oh, and no offense to Eric or anything, but Kari doesn't like him as more than a friend. Just so you know. 

Kari: She said, "Your little friend is funny."

Britannia: She thought, _Or highly irritating_


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> OOC: Oh, and no offense to Eric or anything, but Kari doesn't like him as more than a friend. Just so you know.
> 
> Kari: She said, "Your little friend is funny."
> 
> Britannia: She thought, Or highly irritating



OOC: yep. Eric is just awkward with girls in general.

Eric: "yeah. Funny."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: yep. Eric is just awkward with girls in general.
> 
> Eric: "yeah. Funny."



OOC: I am still laughing over the "babe" comment from Willie. Poor Britannia. 

Kari: "You two seem like the best of friends."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> OOC: I am still laughing over the "babe" comment from Willie. Poor Britannia.
> 
> Kari: "You two seem like the best of friends."



Willie: "Yeah, he's my bud. You know, back in the woods he was in my posse."

Eric: "What posse?"

Willie: he laughed. "You know, the one where, uh, never mind."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Willie: "Yeah, he's my bud. You know, back in the woods he was in my posse."
> 
> Eric: "What posse?"
> 
> Willie: he laughed. "You know, the one where, uh, never mind."



Kari: "Do tell." she said. She gave the bear a nice smile. 

Britannia: She thought, _Oh dear._


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "Do tell." she said. She gave the bear a nice smile.
> 
> Britannia: She thought, Oh dear.



Willie: he looked at Britannia, and raised his eyebrows. "Call me." Before she can do anything he jumped into Eric's bag.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Doodle98 said:


> Willie: he looked at Britannia, and raised his eyebrows. "Call me." Before she can do anything he jumped into Eric's bag.



Jori: Jori finished her smore and sat there, watching everything that was happening around her.

OOC: lololol Willie makes me laugh.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: Jori finished her smore and sat there, watching everything that was happening around her.
> 
> OOC: lololol Willie makes me laugh.



OOC lol Me too 

Dustin: He saw Jori sitting near him. "Uh, hey," he said.


----------



## tigerkitty

(Earlier)
Rory: "I'm Rory."

Cameo: "I'm Cameo."

Selena: "I am Selena."

Kody: "Kody is Kody."

Mercury: Mercury introduced herself, then found a seat near the other councilors.

(Now)

Selena: Selena grabbed the marshmallow(s) and began cooking them. She liked hers just slightly tanned. After it was done, she had her s'more made,  and ate it like a lady.

Rory: Rory cooked his then got it made, then shoved it in his mouth.

Cameo: Cameo got her marshmallow, toasted it, had it made, then slowly ate it.

Kody: Kody got his marshmallow and toasted it. Then he had it made, then ate it. "Yummy munchins and chrunchins!"


----------



## Fairywings

Jiang: Jiang looked around at everybody, bored.

Andrew: Andrew noticed him and launched into a conversation about sports.

Chao: Chao sat down with her smore.

Tiare: Tiare got up to get her smore made. The shy girl hoped she wasn't too noticable.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC lol Me too
> 
> Dustin: He saw Jori sitting near him. "Uh, hey," he said.



Jori: "Oh! Hi," she was surprised to have someone talk to her. And of course she didn't really know what to say.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Oh! Hi," she was surprised to have someone talk to her. And of course she didn't really know what to say.



OOC I'm going to my Grandpa's to celebrate his birthday, I may be on and off if I can convince my sis to let me use the iPad...

Dustin: "How was your s'more?"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC I'm going to my Grandpa's to celebrate his birthday, I may be on and off if I can convince my sis to let me use the iPad...
> 
> Dustin: "How was your s'more?"



Jori: Jori giggled, "Fine, yours?"


----------



## tigerkitty

Ooc: Attention!! I still need several anti awards! I havent gotten many, so keep that in mind! Nominations end tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Fairywings

tigerkitty said:


> Ooc: Attention!! I still need several anti awards! I havent gotten many, so keep that in mind! Nominations end tomorrow!!!!



OOC: I will try!


----------



## Silvermist20

tigerkitty said:


> Ooc: Attention!! I still need several anti awards! I havent gotten many, so keep that in mind! Nominations end tomorrow!!!!



OOC: Same with the SOD awards!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: Jori giggled, "Fine, yours?"



Dustin: He then remembered his marshmallow was still in the fire! He pulled it out, but it caught fire. Laughing, he blew on it and the flame disappeared. "A little crispy."


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: You should be proud of me, I actually got the awards to you!

Tiare: Tiare had her smore made and sat down.

Jiang and Andrew: They got up and had their smore made, still talking about sports and the Olympics


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: Kari looked around. She didn't really like smores, so she didn't have one.

Britannia: She muttered, "Boring."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: Kari looked around. She didn't really like smores, so she didn't have one.
> 
> Britannia: She muttered, "Boring."



Willie: "If you're with me, life will never be boring Toots-er Miss Britannia."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Willie: "If you're with me, life will never be boring Toots-er Miss Britannia."



OOC: Wow.......

Britannia: "Fat chance." she said. "I am way out of your league."

Kari: She sighed.

OOC: That's actually true. Britannia is out of a lot of people's league. Comes from her backstory.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He then remembered his marshmallow was still in the fire! He pulled it out, but it caught fire. Laughing, he blew on it and the flame disappeared. "A little crispy."



Jori: Jori laughed.  She was happy she had come to camp. "So, uh, do you have any idea what we're doing tomorrow?" She decided to make small talk.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> OOC: Wow.......
> 
> Britannia: "Fat chance." she said. "I am way out of your league."
> 
> Kari: She sighed.
> 
> OOC: That's actually true. Britannia is out of a lot of people's league. Comes from her backstory.



Willie: "Hey! Not true! Where I come from, I'm treated like royalty because I'm Pooh bear's brother!"


----------



## Fairywings

All My Characters: They enjoyed their smores.


----------



## Silvermist20

Melanie: She decided to talk to Drew. "So, uh, Andrew. About that, uh, kiss earlier, does that, um, mean we're, uh...."


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: She decided to talk to Drew. "So, uh, Andrew. About that, uh, kiss earlier, does that, um, mean we're, uh...."



Andrew: He looked at her for a minute, then Drew understood what they were talking about. "Oh, uh, do you want to date?"


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: He looked at her for a minute, then Drew understood what they were talking about. "Oh, uh, do you want to date?"



Melanie: _"Oh. My. God. Best. Day. EVER!"_ she thought. "Um, yeah, sure." Then her phone started to ring. It wasn't her normal ringtone, it was the hey it's your mother ring tone. "Oh, I've gotta take this." She went a couple feet away from the bonfire and answered the phone. "What do you want mom?"

Melanie's Mom: "Well hello to you too Melbel."

Melanie: "Please don't call me that mom."

Melanie's Mom: "Well, I just called to say hello."

Melanie: "Mooom! Couldn't you wait? I'm at a bonfire and I literally a minute ago got a boyfriend."

Melanie's Mom: "What? Who is this boy? Is he bad?"

Melanie: "Mooooooom! No. He's just a boy, ok?"

Melanie's Mom: "Aw, my baby's all grown up."

Melanie: "Mooooooom!"

Melanie's Mom: "Oh, sorry. Well, love you!"

Melanie: "Love you too." She hung up and went back to the bonfire.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: _"Oh. My. God. Best. Day. EVER!"_ she thought. "Um, yeah, sure." Then her phone started to ring. It wasn't her normal ringtone, it was the hey it's your mother ring tone. "Oh, I've gotta take this." She went a couple feet away from the bonfire and answered the phone. "What do you want mom?"
> 
> Melanie's Mom: "Well hello to you too Melbel."
> 
> Melanie: "Please don't call me that mom."
> 
> Melanie's Mom: "Well, I just called to say hello."
> 
> Melanie: "Mooom! Couldn't you wait? I'm at a bonfire and I literally a minute ago got a boyfriend."
> 
> Melanie's Mom: "What? Who is this boy? Is he bad?"
> 
> Melanie: "Mooooooom! No. He's just a boy, ok?"
> 
> Melanie's Mom: "Aw, my baby's all grown up."
> 
> Melanie: "Mooooooom!"
> 
> Melanie's Mom: "Oh, sorry. Well, love you!"
> 
> Melanie: "Love you too." She hung up and went back to the bonfire.



Andrew: "Cool." He shifted awkwardly on the log as she took her call.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Willie: "Hey! Not true! Where I come from, I'm treated like royalty because I'm Pooh bear's brother!"



Kari: She quietly exchanged a look with Eric.

Britannia: "Where I come from, teddy bears get ripped to shreads. My youngest sister takes out the stuffing for fun."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: She quietly exchanged a look with Eric.
> 
> Britannia: "Where I come from, teddy bears get ripped to shreads. My youngest sister takes out the stuffing for fun."



Willie: he ran and hid behind Eric. "Babe, I don't think this is going to work out." he whispered to Eric "Get me out of here!"

Eric: He put Willie in his bag. _I personally don't like this girl._ he thought.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Willie: he ran and hid behind Eric. "Babe, I don't think this is going to work out." he whispered to Eric "Get me out of here!"
> 
> Eric: He put Willie in his bag. _I personally don't like this girl._ he thought.



Britannia: "What did you just call me?" she asked. "I'll have my sister come tear your stubby little legs off if you call me babe again. She'll have a lot of fun with that."

Kari: Kari grabbed on the backpack. She said, "I'm very sorry Willie has bothered you. He obviously did not realize that you don't like to be called anything other than your name."

Britannia: She snarled, "Just make sure you keep him in line."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: "What did you just call me?" she asked. "I'll have my sister come tear your stubby little legs off if you call me babe again. She'll have a lot of fun with that."
> 
> Kari: Kari grabbed on the backpack. She said, "I'm very sorry Willie has bothered you. He obviously did not realize that you don't like to be called anything other than your name."
> 
> Britannia: She snarled, "Just make sure you keep him in line."



Eric: "Kari, you don't have to apologize. Willie should be the one to apologize."

Willie: "Never! Muahaha!"


----------



## Silvermist20

Jess: "So, has everyone enjoyed their s'mores?"

Erica: "I deffinitely did Jess."

Jess: "Well, I was talking to the campers, but glad to know you enjoyed yours."


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: Jori laughed.  She was happy she had come to camp. "So, uh, do you have any idea what we're doing tomorrow?" She decided to make small talk.



Dustin: He shrugged. "I don't know, but I can't wait to tackle the mountain, finally one thing Eli's never done that I can do first."


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Jess: "So, has everyone enjoyed their s'mores?"
> 
> Erica: "I deffinitely did Jess."
> 
> Jess: "Well, I was talking to the campers, but glad to know you enjoyed yours."



Jiang: "I did."

Chao: "Me too."

Andrew: He smiled. "They were delicious."

Tiare: Tiare nodded.

Robin: Robin giggled, eating a fairy sized smore.

Jordan: Jordan grinned at Erica, he would have said something like that if she hadn't beaten him to it.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Jiang: "I did."
> 
> Chao: "Me too."
> 
> Andrew: He smiled. "They were delicious."
> 
> Tiare: Tiare nodded.
> 
> Robin: Robin giggled, eating a fairy sized smore.
> 
> Jordan: Jordan grinned at Erica, he would have said something like that if she hadn't beaten him to it.



OOC: It looks like a rainbow!!!!!


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: It looks like a rainbow!!!!!



OOC: It does!


----------



## Silvermist20

Jess: "Well, since it looks like everyone's done with their s'mores, lets have a little classic campfire fun. Let's sing! Any suggestions?"

Erica: Right away, the councelor suggested, "The Campfire Song Song!"

OOC: Ah, how I remember that episode.

Jess: "Alright then. Feel free to join in when you want. Let's sit around the campfire and sing our campfire song." Her voice sounded a little like Rapunzel's.

Melanie: "Our C-A-M-P-F-I-R-E-S-O-N-G song." Her voice sounded a little like Ariel's. Her voice was beautiful, which is why she was the lead in the school musical.

OOC: Feel free to continue. The rest of my characters besides Erica have relatives who don't really sing, so I can't really describe their voice. They're all great singers though.


----------



## Cinderella8

OOC Your new avatar is the picture I found for my little cousin's (Noelle's sis) wallpaper, Silv!

Dana: She joined in quietly. "What on earth are we singing, exactly?"

Alana: She gasped. "You don't know the Campfire Song Song?"

Dana: "Uh, no. Unless it was Disney, still even with Disney, I rarely watched tv back home."

Alana: "Do you live under a rock?"

Dana: "No, I live in an enormous mansion slash headquarters."

Alana: "Oh. Well you should Google it."

Dana: "Google?"

Alana: She did a face-palm.


----------



## Doodle98

Opal: "Singing? Really?" She started to play with her necklace.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Your new avatar is the picture I found for my little cousin's (Noelle's sis) wallpaper, Silv!
> 
> Dana: She joined in quietly. "What on earth are we singing, exactly?"
> 
> Alana: She gasped. "You don't know the Campfire Song Song?"
> 
> Dana: "Uh, no. Unless it was Disney, still even with Disney, I rarely watched tv back home."
> 
> Alana: "Do you live under a rock?"
> 
> Dana: "No, I live in an enormous mansion slash headquarters."
> 
> Alana: "Oh. Well you should Google it."
> 
> Dana: "Google?"
> 
> Alana: She did a face-palm.



OOC: Weird..... I just found it on a random website (which annoyed me a little because most of the pictures I liked didn't work)


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Weird..... I just found it on a random website (which annoyed me a little because most of the pictures I liked didn't work)



OOC Well it took me Googling for twenty minutes to find it


----------



## Fairywings

Jiang: He crossed his arms. He didn't sing. Last time he sang it was during basketball practice and he had to sing "I'll Make a Man Out of You" because he lost a bet, and the theatre teacher tried to cast him in her musical. He sang with the radio in the car if he was alone, but nowhere else.

Chao: Chao never sang in public. She played bass in the orchestra and that was the only time she shared her musical talent in public.

Tiare: Tiare was too shy to sing, she stared at the ground.

Andrew: Andrew sang quietly, he wasn't the best singer but he was okay or good.


----------



## Silvermist20

fairywings said:


> jiang: He crossed his arms. He didn't sing. Last time he sang it was during basketball practice and he had to sing "i'll make a man out of you" because he lost a bet, and the theatre teacher tried to cast him in her musical. He sang with the radio in the car if he was alone, but nowhere else.
> 
> Chao: Chao never sang in public. She played bass in the orchestra and that was the only time she shared her musical talent in public.
> 
> Tiare: Tiare was too shy to sing, she stared at the ground.
> 
> Andrew: Andrew sang quietly, he wasn't the best singer but he was okay or good.



ooc: You must be swift as the coursing river! With the force of a great typhon! With all the strength of a raging fire! Mysterious as the dark side of the mooooooooon!


----------



## IndigoFaith

Winifred: She was a good singer and liked music, even if she was intimidated by her mom's students. She began to sing.

Wind: She sung and her voice was as beautiful as her mom's.

Star:Her voice was splendid as her mother's. She sung wonderfully.

Jewel: She sung, loudly and boldly(A female version of her dad), if a little annoyed.


----------



## Silvermist20

Jess: "It'l help! It'l heeeelp! If you just sing aloooooooong! Oh yeah!! Ok, any more suggestions?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Dana: _I suggest we stop._


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> ooc: You must be swift as the coursing river! With the force of a great typhon! With all the strength of a raging fire! Mysterious as the dark side of the mooooooooon!



OOC: Last year we did Mulan. I had a small role but I sang all of the songs except Reflection, onstage or backstage, so I know all of the songs really well.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Dana: I suggest we stop.



OOC: lol that made me laugh


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> OOC: lol that made me laugh



OOC lol I thought it would be funny 

Alana: Without realizing it, her hand had been on her wand, and some mini fireworks shot out, exploding over the fire. They were only a about a foot in circumference. Alana looked up. "Whoops, sorry," she said.

Dana: "Cool," she said.

Alana: "Thanks, even though I didn't mean to do that..."

OOC Yeah, that was random, but I was bored


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> OOC lol I thought it would be funny
> 
> Alana: Without realizing it, her hand had been on her wand, and some mini fireworks shot out, exploding over the fire. They were only a about a foot in circumference. Alana looked up. "Whoops, sorry," she said.
> 
> Dana: "Cool," she said.
> 
> Alana: "Thanks, even though I didn't mean to do that..."
> 
> OOC Yeah, that was random, but I was bored



Chao: "That actually was kind of neat." She always loved fireworks.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Chao: "That actually was kind of neat." She always loved fireworks.



Alana: Her face turned a little pink. "Thanks." Well, this is a way to make friends, accidentally set of fireworks.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Alana: Her face turned a little pink. "Thanks." Well, this is a way to make friends, accidentally set of fireworks.



Chao: "You're welcome."

Jiang: Jiang wondered what they would do next.

Tiare: Tiare was glad they were done singing.


----------



## tigerkitty

OOC: Tonight is the last time to get Anti Award Nominations in! Still need several!!


----------



## Fairywings

tigerkitty said:
			
		

> OOC: Tonight is the last time to get Anti Award Nominations in! Still need several!!



OOC: I sent you mine, didn't I?


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> OOC: Tonight is the last time to get Anti Award Nominations in! Still need several!!



OOC: there's me, waiting till the last minute.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He shrugged. "I don't know, but I can't wait to tackle the mountain, finally one thing Eli's never done that I can do first."



Jori: "I can't wait to climb the mountain.  I have never been too far off the ground, it should be fun!" She hoped she didn't sound too perky, she just got a little excited.


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: Kari said to Eric, "Please, it will only make it worse if you start arguing with her. Willie should be the bigger bear and apologize, because it's not right to insult a lady."

Britannia: She then said quickly, "Karigradkash, I don't need you to babysit me like we are friends. We are not friends and I certainly want my little sisters here, especially Paisley who would love to destroy that bear."

Kari: "Now now." she said. "Gentle."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: Kari said to Eric, "Please, it will only make it worse if you start arguing with her. Willie should be the bigger bear and apologize, because it's not right to insult a lady."
> 
> Britannia: She then said quickly, "Karigradkash, I don't need you to babysit me like we are friends. We are not friends and I certainly want my little sisters here, especially Paisley who would love to destroy that bear."
> 
> Kari: "Now now." she said. "Gentle."



Willie: he hopped out of the bag, his bead eyes looking at the log he was standing on. "I'm sorry if Insulted you. You are very pretty, and I'm just a little old bear. I just wanted to make some friends." He fell and landed on his face. His eyes started to tear up. He had a rip in his ear. "Eric!"

Eric: he picked up Willie and set the little bear on his lap. He pulled out a small box from his bag, labeled 'first aid'. He opened it, and it was filled with needles, pins, and brown thread. He sewed Willies ear up. "There. Better?"

Willie: he nodded and hugged his friend. "I love you Eric."

Eric: "I love you to." He said to the bear.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Willie: he hopped out of the bag, his bead eyes looking at the log he was standing on. "I'm sorry if Insulted you. You are very pretty, and I'm just a little old bear. I just wanted to make some friends." He fell and landed on his face. His eyes started to tear up. He had a rip in his ear. "Eric!"
> 
> Eric: he picked up Willie and set the little bear on his lap. He pulled out a small box from his bag, labeled 'first aid'. He opened it, and it was filled with needles, pins, and brown thread. He sewed Willies ear up. "There. Better?"
> 
> Willie: he nodded and hugged his friend. "I love you Eric."
> 
> Eric: "I love you to." He said to the bear.



Kari: "Britannia?"

Britannia: "Bite me."

Kari: "Now now."

OOC: While Kari's the peacemaker, Britannia's the fighter and war-lover.


----------



## tigerkitty

OOC: There are a few people who haven't put nominations in for the Anti's yet, so for those people, the nominations will end at 9:30 a.m. today. So, those who haven't gotten them in, please do so before 9:30. None will be accepted after then. Nominations will be posted on the Awards thread! Thanks!


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "I can't wait to climb the mountain.  I have never been too far off the ground, it should be fun!" She hoped she didn't sound too perky, she just got a little excited.



Dustin: "I've only been high up twice, once going down the Drop, and yesterday going up the Drop. The Drop is like a hole, one hundred miles, the only way in an out of Slug Terra. Only Shanes are supposed to know about it, but I guess somehow Dana found it..."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "I've only been high up twice, once going down the Drop, and yesterday going up the Drop. The Drop is like a hole, one hundred miles, the only way in an out of Slug Terra. Only Shanes are supposed to know about it, but I guess somehow Dana found it..."



Jori: "So are the Shanes, like, the rulers of Slug Terra?  Or the protectors? Don't take this personally , but I have never heard of it."

OOC: I seriously had never heard of Slug Terra until now.  I feel out of the loop


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "So are the Shanes, like, the rulers of Slug Terra?  Or the protectors? Don't take this personally , but I have never heard of it."
> 
> OOC: I seriously had never heard of Slug Terra until now.  I feel out of the loop



OOC Believe me, I think I'm the only one in the 'loop'. Seriously not popular show XD

Dustin: "That's okay. A lot of people haven't. We're not the rulers, we don't have rulers..." He thought about the right way to say it. "The Shanes are like the peacekeepers. My dad was one of the most memorable, next to Eli. We're the good guys. Then Dr. Blakk came along, and that's when our role got a little more important."


----------



## The Villianess

OOC: Funyun, (is it okay if I call you that?) you are not alone. I have never even heard of Slug Terra until I joined Disboards.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Believe me, I think I'm the only one in the 'loop'. Seriously not popular show XD
> 
> Dustin: "That's okay. A lot of people haven't. We're not the rulers, we don't have rulers..." He thought about the right way to say it. "The Shanes are like the peacekeepers. My dad was one of the most memorable, next to Eli. We're the good guys. Then Dr. Blakk came along, and that's when our role got a little more important."



OOC: 

Jori: "Wow, for being peacekeepers, you sure sound like you don't get any peace," She wondered what it would be like, living in a place where you hardly ever get time to yourself.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> OOC: Funyun, (is it okay if I call you that?) you are not alone. I have never even heard of Slug Terra until I joined Disboards.



OOC: Sure. Good, I thought I was a loner.  Is it some kind of Disney Channel show Cindy? If it is, I don't have Disney Channel so my TV is to blame.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC:
> 
> Jori: "Wow, for being peacekeepers, you sure sound like you don't get any peace," She wondered what it would be like, living in a place where you hardly ever get time to yourself.



Dustin: He laughed. "We get some. I live alone, and unless I'm being mistaken for Eli, which unfortunately happens a lot, I'm not in too much trouble. Eli gets peace, too, even though he's known everywhere. He lives with his friends, Trixy, Kord, and Pronto."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He laughed. "We get some. I live alone, and unless I'm being mistaken for Eli, which unfortunately happens a lot, I'm not in too much trouble. Eli gets peace, too, even though he's known everywhere. He lives with his friends, Trixy, Kord, and Pronto."



Jori: "Alone?" Jori had not been with her family much either, they usually would send her to boarding school.  "Why don't you live with your family?" She knew it was probably dangerous for him to live with his family, but she still wondered.


----------



## tigerkitty

OOC: Anti Nominations are up on the Awards thread

Rory: "So, Cameo, who are you related to?"

Cameo: "Um, well, I don't know if I should say."

Rory: "It's okay, tell me. I'm related to Queen Narissa from Enchanted."

Cameo: "See, that's the problem."

Rory: "What is?"

Cameo: "I am Queen Narissa's granddaughter. Prince Edward and Princess Nancy's daughter."

Rory: "So, let me get this straight. Somehow, I'm related to you?"

Cameo: "Um, yah..."

Rory: "Oh, well, um, I'm not supposed to date anyone that is either a relative, even a distant-ish relative, or closely related to Prince Edward..."

Cameo: "Wait, so you were going to date me!?"

Rory: "Um, ya..."

Cameo: "Wow. Well, it's okay. We can be friends, I guess, if you are okay with that."

Rory: "Sure. Um, then is it okay if I date someone else?"

Cameo: "I'm not your mom, go for it."

Rory: "Thanks. I'll be right back, maybe." Then he got up and walked over to a girl. "Will you go out with me, Josie?"

Cameo: "That was awkward."


----------



## Fairywings

tigerkitty said:
			
		

> OOC: Anti Nominations are up on the Awards thread
> 
> Rory: "So, Cameo, who are you related to?"
> 
> Cameo: "Um, well, I don't know if I should say."
> 
> Rory: "It's okay, tell me. I'm related to Queen Narissa from Enchanted."
> 
> Cameo: "See, that's the problem."
> 
> Rory: "What is?"
> 
> Cameo: "I am Queen Narissa's granddaughter. Prince Edward and Princess Nancy's daughter."
> 
> Rory: "So, let me get this straight. Somehow, I'm related to you?"
> 
> Cameo: "Um, yah..."
> 
> Rory: "Oh, well, um, I'm not supposed to date anyone that is either a relative, even a distant-ish relative, or closely related to Prince Edward..."
> 
> Cameo: "Wait, so you were going to date me!?"
> 
> Rory: "Um, ya..."
> 
> Cameo: "Wow. Well, it's okay. We can be friends, I guess, if you are okay with that."
> 
> Rory: "Sure. Um, then is it okay if I date someone else?"
> 
> Cameo: "I'm not your mom, go for it."
> 
> Rory: "Thanks. I'll be right back, maybe." Then he got up and walked over to a girl. "Will you go out with me, Josie?"
> 
> Cameo: "That was awkward."



OOC: Well that was awkward.

I'm bored.

Jiang: Jiang checked his watch. How long did they have to be here again?

Chao: She shifted in her seat.

Andrew: He wondered if he could move the bonfire into the air with his mind and still have it on fire.

Tiare: Tiare gazed at the stars, watching the night sky and finding constellations was one of her favorite activities.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Alone?" Jori had not been with her family much either, they usually would send her to boarding school.  "Why don't you live with your family?" She knew it was probably dangerous for him to live with his family, but she still wondered.



Dustin: "Well... My dad isn't around, but he isn't... gone forever. We'll find him. And Eli's usually busy, and his house is already crowded, so I just do my own thing, I guess."


----------



## Silvermist20

tigerkitty said:


> OOC: Anti Nominations are up on the Awards thread



OOC: Same with the SOD awards! Also, (this is part of my plan) if either you, me, or Bri (lol it rymes) didn't make you an ID card and you were nominated for an SOD award, PM me a picture of what you imagine your character to look like.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> OOC: Same with the SOD awards! Also, (this is part of my plan) if either you, me, or Bri (lol it rymes) didn't make you an ID card and you were nominated for an SOD award, PM me a picture of what you imagine your character to look like.



OOC: Jason never got a card but I can't PM pictures, I'm on the app. I can describe him though.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Jason never got a card but I can't PM pictures, I'm on the app. I can describe him though.



OOC: I'll just try to make an ID card for him (darn! I revealed my plan sort of) with the closest picture to him. I'll just look at the physical description you made for him on the sign up.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> OOC: I'll just try to make an ID card for him (darn! I revealed my plan sort of) with the closest picture to him. I'll just look at the physical description you made for him on the sign up.



OOC: Thanks! I wouldn't be surprised if I asked for one earlier and we just nevr made one. If you can't find a bettr picture I suppose you could use Andrew's, though I think Jason's hair is more orangy than Andrew's.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Thanks! I wouldn't be surprised if I asked for one earlier and we just nevr made one. If you can't find a bettr picture I suppose you could use Andrew's, though I think Jason's hair is more orangy than Andrew's.



OOC: You actually did ask for one. I just didn't think I could find a picture.


----------



## tigerkitty

Rory: "Josie? Will you?"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Well... My dad isn't around, but he isn't... gone forever. We'll find him. And Eli's usually busy, and his house is already crowded, so I just do my own thing, I guess."



Jori: "Oh, I didn't mean... I hope you find your dad," She felt a little bad about it now.

OOC: I actually think Dustin mentioned that to her earlier, whoops!


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Oh, I didn't mean... I hope you find your dad," She felt a little bad about it now.
> 
> OOC: I actually think Dustin mentioned that to her earlier, whoops!



OOC lol If he did I've forgotten 

Dustin: "Nah, it's okay. You didn't know. And thanks." He gave a small smile. Then, from one of his pockets, out came a slug. It jumped on Jori's lap. His face turned pink. "Um, sorry about Beeker, he's usually more well behaved." He looked sternly at the slug.

OOC Here is Beeker!


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: "Josie? Will you?"



Josie: "M-me? Really?" she turned bright pink.


----------



## tigerkitty

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "M-me? Really?" she turned bright pink.



Rory: "Um, yah."


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC lol If he did I've forgotten
> 
> Dustin: "Nah, it's okay. You didn't know. And thanks." He gave a small smile. Then, from one of his pockets, out came a slug. It jumped on Jori's lap. His face turned pink. "Um, sorry about Beeker, he's usually more well behaved." He looked sternly at the slug.
> 
> OOC Here is Beeker!



OOC: For some odd reason, I think Beeker's cute.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: For some odd reason, I think Beeker's cute.



OOC That's because he is


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC lol If he did I've forgotten
> 
> Dustin: "Nah, it's okay. You didn't know. And thanks." He gave a small smile. Then, from one of his pockets, out came a slug. It jumped on Jori's lap. His face turned pink. "Um, sorry about Beeker, he's usually more well behaved." He looked sternly at the slug.
> 
> OOC Here is Beeker!



Jori: "Oh!" she wasn't ready for a slug to jump on her. Then she laughed. "That's okay.  He's cute," She didn't really know what to do.  You would pet a dog or cat, but a slug? So she just kind of smiled at it.  "So, you keep your slugs in your pockets?"


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: "Um, yah."



Josie: "Okay. Y-yeah."


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Oh!" she wasn't ready for a slug to jump on her. Then she laughed. "That's okay.  He's cute," She didn't really know what to do.  You would pet a dog or cat, but a slug? So she just kind of smiled at it.  "So, you keep your slugs in your pockets?"



Dustin: "No, he stowed away. Usually they're in a chest strap I wear, it has the sorta vials I keep them in before I shoot them. Beeker is usually on my shoulder, but I left him with my others back at my cabin." He held out his hand and Beeker jumped on it, then on his right shoulder.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "No, he stowed away. Usually they're in a chest strap I wear, it has the sorta vials I keep them in before I shoot them. Beeker is usually on my shoulder, but I left him with my others back at my cabin." He held out his hand and Beeker jumped on it, then on his right shoulder.



Jori: Jori laughed again. "What do you feed them? I hope you brought a stash big enough to last all summer."


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: Jori laughed again. "What do you feed them? I hope you brought a stash big enough to last all summer."



Dustin: "Most other slugs try to steal your food, but I don't have a job, so I'm not exactly rich, they know not to waste my food. I've got special slug food I brought. They don't really eat very much, though."


----------



## Silvermist20

Jess: "Attention everyone! I forgot to mention something before. (OOC I just realized I did forget something.) Your curfew is 10:00 pm. All of you MUST be in your cabins by that time. You don't have to be asleep by that time, just in your cabin. You will be allowed out of your cabins at 5:00 am. I know that's really early, but just in case you want to get up and explore before everyone else. Between those hours of 10 and 5, try to be quiet for the sake of others. If we see you out of your cabin between 10 and 5, there will be consequences. Not a big one though. Just no activities for the day except mandatory ones. Of course, if your not in your cabin by 10:02, we won't penalize (OOC probably spelled that wrong) you. But if your still out of your cabin at 10:15, we will. Is that clear everyone?"

All My Characters: They nodded.

OOC: I think all these rules are pretty much fair.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Jess: "Attention everyone! I forgot to mention something before. (OOC I just realized I did forget something.) Your curfew is 10:00 pm. All of you MUST be in your cabins by that time. You don't have to be asleep by that time, just in your cabin. You will be allowed out of your cabins at 5:00 am. I know that's really early, but just in case you want to get up and explore before everyone else. Between those hours of 10 and 5, try to be quiet for the sake of others. If we see you out of your cabin between 10 and 5, there will be consequences. Not a big one though. Just no activities for the day except mandatory ones. Of course, if your not in your cabin by 10:02, we won't penalize (OOC probably spelled that wrong) you. But if your still out of your cabin at 10:15, we will. Is that clear everyone?"
> 
> All My Characters: They nodded.
> 
> OOC: I think all these rules are pretty much fair.



OOC Those are good 

Dana: "That seems fair, I'm usually asleep late and up early. I'm weird like that, I guess."

Alana: "Really? I'm not a morning person at all, so don't count on me being up at five. Six, pushing it. Seven, maybe. Eight is more me."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Most other slugs try to steal your food, but I don't have a job, so I'm not exactly rich, they know not to waste my food. I've got special slug food I brought. They don't really eat very much, though."





Silvermist20 said:


> Jess: "Attention everyone! I forgot to mention something before. (OOC I just realized I did forget something.) Your curfew is 10:00 pm. All of you MUST be in your cabins by that time. You don't have to be asleep by that time, just in your cabin. You will be allowed out of your cabins at 5:00 am. I know that's really early, but just in case you want to get up and explore before everyone else. Between those hours of 10 and 5, try to be quiet for the sake of others. If we see you out of your cabin between 10 and 5, there will be consequences. Not a big one though. Just no activities for the day except mandatory ones. Of course, if your not in your cabin by 10:02, we won't penalize (OOC probably spelled that wrong) you. But if your still out of your cabin at 10:15, we will. Is that clear everyone?"
> 
> All My Characters: They nodded.
> 
> OOC: I think all these rules are pretty much fair.



Jori: She looked at Dustin. "In the morning we could explore the mountain?" then she whispered, "Before everyone gets up, so we don't have to explain." She thought exploring a mountain early in the morning might be fun. And mountains usually look very scenic in the mornings.

OOC: good rules Silv.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: She looked at Dustin. "In the morning we could explore the mountain?" then she whispered, "Before everyone gets up, so we don't have to explain." She thought exploring a mountain early in the morning might be fun.



Dustin: He nodded and smiled. "Sure," he said. "I'll be up early, anyway. I don't stay up very late."

Dana: She was looking around at the other campers when she saw Dustin and Jori. "Ooh, if he has a crush, I'll never let him hear the end of it."

Alana: "Why? He seems nice."

Dana: "Exactly. Sorta my dad's arch nemesis's brother."

Alana: "Oh. Well don't like blow up his cabin or anything, don't get kicked out of camp."

Dustin: He noticed Dana looking at him and tried to ignore her.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He nodded and smiled. "Sure," he said. "I'll be up early, anyway. I don't stay up very late."
> 
> Dana: She was looking around at the other campers when she saw Dustin and Jori. "Ooh, if he has a crush, I'll never let him hear the end of it."
> 
> Alana: "Why? He seems nice."
> 
> Dana: "Exactly. Sorta my dad's arch nemesis's brother."
> 
> Alana: "Oh. Well don't like blow up his cabin or anything, don't get kicked out of camp."
> 
> Dustin: He noticed Dana looking at him and tried to ignore her.



Jori: "I usually get up early too, I just go to bed when I feel tired enough." Then she saw Dustin glance away. "Is everything alright?"

OOC: Maybe they could find something cool in the mountain. I don't really have an idea of what, but...


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "I usually get up early too, I just go to bed when I feel tired enough." Then she saw Dustin glance away. "Is everything alright?"
> 
> OOC: Maybe they could find something cool in the mountain. I don't really have an idea of what, but...



OOC Um... Does the mountain have anything special, Silv?

Dustin: He nodded. "Yeah," he said quickly. "There's just someone over there who I'm not really on great terms with."


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Um... Does the mountain have anything special, Silv?
> 
> Dustin: He nodded. "Yeah," he said quickly. "There's just someone over there who I'm not really on great terms with."



OOC: You'll probably have to ask Villainess since she's the one who created the whole physical appearence of the camp. But I don't think so. Probably just the view.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Um... Does the mountain have anything special, Silv?
> 
> Dustin: He nodded. "Yeah," he said quickly. "There's just someone over there who I'm not really on great terms with."



Jori: Jori glanced over her shoulder and say a girl (Dana) glaring at them. 
(OOC: Is it okay that she's glaring? I'll change it if you want me to Cind.)
"Oh," was all she had to say as she turned back towards Dustin.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: You'll probably have to ask Villainess since she's the one who created the whole physical appearence of the camp. But I don't think so. Probably just the view.



OOC: I was just thinking they could go to a part of the mountain that would normally be off limits than if they took a group of campers out there for a tour.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: Jori glanced over her shoulder and say a girl (Dana) glaring at them.
> (OOC: Is it okay that she's glaring? I'll change it if you want me to Cind.)
> "Oh," was all she had to say as she turned back towards Dustin.





GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC: I was just thinking they could go to a part of the mountain that would normally be off limits than if they took a group of campers out there for a tour.



OOC That's okay, Fun  She shall be glaring.

Dustin: "I find it easy to just ignore her. But not in a mean way." He gave a small laugh. "I didn't even know she existed yesterday, and she's already made herself one of my biggest enemies."


----------



## Silvermist20

GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC: I was just thinking they could go to a part of the mountain that would normally be off limits than if they took a group of campers out there for a tour.



OOC: Maybe.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: What did I miss?


----------



## GoofyFunyun

OOC: Not much, they are still at the bonfire.  Most of it has been just Jori and Dustin talking.


----------



## Fairywings

GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC: Not much, they are still at the bonfire.  Most of it has been just Jori and Dustin talking.



OOC: Okay, thanks


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: What did I miss?





GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC: Not much, they are still at the bonfire.  Most of it has been just Jori and Dustin talking.



OOC: What she said and Jess also laid out one more rule. (it's on the page before this one)


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC That's okay, Fun  She shall be glaring.
> 
> Dustin: "I find it easy to just ignore her. But not in a mean way." He gave a small laugh. "I didn't even know she existed yesterday, and she's already made herself one of my biggest enemies."





Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Maybe.



OOC: Just a suggestion, a normal hike on a mountain is still exciting

Jori: Jori laughed but not with much effort.  She had never had an enemy so she didn't know what it was like.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Jess: "Attention everyone! I forgot to mention something before. (OOC I just realized I did forget something.) Your curfew is 10:00 pm. All of you MUST be in your cabins by that time. You don't have to be asleep by that time, just in your cabin. You will be allowed out of your cabins at 5:00 am. I know that's really early, but just in case you want to get up and explore before everyone else. Between those hours of 10 and 5, try to be quiet for the sake of others. If we see you out of your cabin between 10 and 5, there will be consequences. Not a big one though. Just no activities for the day except mandatory ones. Of course, if your not in your cabin by 10:02, we won't penalize (OOC probably spelled that wrong) you. But if your still out of your cabin at 10:15, we will. Is that clear everyone?"
> 
> All My Characters: They nodded.
> 
> OOC: I think all these rules are pretty much fair.



All My Characters: They nodded. They had no real reason to stow away out of their cabins after curfew.


----------



## Silvermist20

Jess: "Well, since it seems like everyone is clear with the rules, you can either stay here and hang, explore the area, or go back to your cabin. If you want to take like a mini tour, Erica will give you one."

OOC: I had no idea what to do with Erica.

Melanie: "Hey Annabelle, do you want to take the tour with me?"

Annabelle: "Sure. It'll give us an excuse to hang with each other."

Melanie: "Ok. Drew, do you want to come with us?"

Vic: She heard Melanie and Annabelle talking. "Can I go with you guys?"

Annabelle: "Sure Vic!"

Jolie: She decided to go back to the cabin and take more pictures for Instagram.

Clarissa: She decided to stay. She had nothing else better to do anyway, and besides, she liked fire.

Nicki: She decided to go back to the cabin.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Jess: "Well, since it seems like everyone is clear with the rules, you can either stay here and hang, explore the area, or go back to your cabin. If you want to take like a mini tour, Erica will give you one."
> 
> OOC: I had no idea what to do with Erica.
> 
> Melanie: "Hey Annabelle, do you want to take the tour with me?"
> 
> Annabelle: "Sure. It'll give us an excuse to hang with each other."
> 
> Melanie: "Ok. Drew, do you want to come with us?"
> 
> Vic: She heard Melanie and Annabelle talking. "Can I go with you guys?"
> 
> Annabelle: "Sure Vic!"
> 
> Jolie: She decided to go back to the cabin and take more pictures for Instagram.
> 
> Clarissa: She decided to stay. She had nothing else better to do anyway, and besides, she liked fire.
> 
> Nicki: She decided to go back to the cabin.



Andrew: "Sure, why not?"

Tiare: Tiare went back to the cabin.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC: Just a suggestion, a normal hike on a mountain is still exciting
> 
> Jori: Jori laughed but not with much effort.  She had never had an enemy so she didn't know what it was like.



OOC lol I've never been hiking so.. yeah...

Dustin: He listened. "Do you want to take the mini tour, or just wait until tomorrow morning to explore?"


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "Sure, why not?"
> 
> Tiare: Tiare went back to the cabin.



Melanie: "Ok. Should we get Erica?"

Annabelle: "I'll get her. ERICA! WE WANT TO TAKE THE MINI TOUR!"

Erica: She went up to them. "So, you guys want to take a little mini tour?"

Annabelle: "Did you not just hear what I screamed? Yes we want to take the tour."

Erica: "Ok then. Let's go." She started walking.

Melanie and Annabelle: They followed her.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Melanie: "Ok. Should we get Erica?"
> 
> Annabelle: "I'll get her. ERICA! WE WANT TO TAKE THE MINI TOUR!"
> 
> Erica: She went up to them. "So, you guys want to take a little mini tour?"
> 
> Annabelle: "Did you not just hear what I screamed? Yes we want to take the tour."
> 
> Erica: "Ok then. Let's go." She started walking.
> 
> Melanie and Annabelle: They followed her.



Andrew: He followed.


----------



## Cinderella8

Dana: "Well, I'm gonna head back to my cabin."

Alana: "Me too."

Dana: She got up and began walking towards the cabins with Alana. "Don't set off any fireworks in your sleep."

Alana: She laughed. "I won't, I promise."

Dana: She walked into her cabin and sat on her bed, feeling suddenly tired.

Alana: She walked into her cabin and jumped on her bed, looking up at the ceiling.


----------



## Fairywings

Jiang and Chao: The siblings stayed at the campfire and chatted.

Tiare: Tiare was sitting on her bed, her nose stuck in a new book.


----------



## The Villianess

Britannia: "Great, rules." Britannia retorted. She flipped her hair over her shoulder and began to walk back to her cabin .

Kari: "Goodnight, boys." she said. Then she blew a kiss to Willie and Eric before heading off to her cabin. 

Britannia: "Ugh, gross." she yelled.


----------



## Silvermist20

Erica: "Ok, so first on our tour, we'll start with the boy's side of the camp. Over here we have Mess Hall, which is where all your meals will be held."

Melanie: "Why is it called Mess Hall?"

Erica: "Probably because every year there's at least one huge mess in there. It used to be called Good Eats for the first two years this camp has been open, but then we changed the name. Anyway, over here is the nurse's office, where Nurse Summers will take care of all your medical needs. And now, behold! The Extreme Bald Mountain! There will be chances every day to climb it."

Annabelle: "Woah."

Erica: "I know. It's named after the legendary Chernabog, which who I think that Clarissa girl is related to."

Melanie: "You think?"

Erica: "Well it's either him or Figment."

Vic: "Why on earth would she be related to Figment?" She started eating a Hershey's chocolate bar.

Erica: "Good point. I was thinking she was just very cranky. Anyway, here's the amphitheater for the karaoke sing off, which is held once a week. It is mandatory to go. But you don't _have_ to sing. You can just watch and cheer on your fellow camp mates."

Melanie: "Oh, I'm definitely singing."

Vic: "You totally should. You're amazing!"

Melanie: "Thanks."

Erica: "Now, here's Lake Mermaid. You can swim every morning for at least an hour. It's open for swimming for four hours each day and our swim coach, Allure, hosts activities for an hour every day. It's always different, so check it out! Now, on to the girl's side!" She started walking them over there.

Melanie: "So Drew, enjoying the tour a little?"


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Erica: "Ok, so first on our tour, we'll start with the boy's side of the camp. Over here we have Mess Hall, which is where all your meals will be held."
> 
> Melanie: "Why is it called Mess Hall?"
> 
> Erica: "Probably because every year there's at least one huge mess in there. It used to be called Good Eats for the first two years this camp has been open, but then we changed the name. Anyway, over here is the nurse's office, where Nurse Summers will take care of all your medical needs. And now, behold! The Extreme Bald Mountain! There will be chances every day to climb it."
> 
> Annabelle: "Woah."
> 
> Erica: "I know. It's named after the legendary Chernabog, which who I think that Clarissa girl is related to."
> 
> Melanie: "You think?"
> 
> Erica: "Well it's either him or Figment."
> 
> Vic: "Why on earth would she be related to Figment?" She started eating a Hershey's chocolate bar.
> 
> Erica: "Good point. I was thinking she was just very cranky. Anyway, here's the amphitheater for the karaoke sing off, which is held once a week. It is mandatory to go. But you don't have to sing. You can just watch and cheer on your fellow camp mates."
> 
> Melanie: "Oh, I'm definitely singing."
> 
> Vic: "You totally should. You're amazing!"
> 
> Melanie: "Thanks."
> 
> Erica: "Now, here's Lake Mermaid. You can swim every morning for at least an hour. It's open for swimming for four hours each day and our swim coach, Allure, hosts activities for an hour every day. It's always different, so check it out! Now, on to the girl's side!" She started walking them over there.
> 
> Melanie: "So Drew, enjoying the tour a little?"



Andrew: "Yes, it's nice. It's a good size camp."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC lol I've never been hiking so.. yeah...
> 
> Dustin: He listened. "Do you want to take the mini tour, or just wait until tomorrow morning to explore?"



OOC: I've only been to Pike's Peak in Colorado once, so that's about it for me too. 

Jori: "I don't really care, we could walk around the grounds a bit if you want, otherwise we can just go to our cabins.


----------



## Fairywings

GoofyFunyun said:
			
		

> OOC: I've only been to Pike's Peak in Colorado once, so that's about it for me too.
> 
> Jori: "I don't really care, we could walk around the grounds a bit if you want, otherwise we can just go to our cabins.



OOC: I've bern to the Grand Canyon and rock climbing outside of Vegas, all in the same trip.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I've bern to the Grand Canyon and rock climbing outside of Vegas, all in the same trip.



That sounds awesome! I'd like to see Mt. Rushmore and the Grand Canyon someday too.


----------



## Fairywings

GoofyFunyun said:
			
		

> That sounds awesome! I'd like to see Mt. Rushmore and the Grand Canyon someday too.



OOC: It was really great, really beautiful.


----------



## The Villianess

OOC: Anyone want to try to have a conversation with Britannia? She isn't in her cabin yet and I don't think her cabin mates would want to see her right now.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC: I've only been to Pike's Peak in Colorado once, so that's about it for me too.
> 
> Jori: "I don't really care, we could walk around the grounds a bit if you want, otherwise we can just go to our cabins.



OOC I climbed up a hill. Closest I've gotten to hiking  Except I also fell off the hill... ouch...

Dustin: "If it's okay with you, I think I'll just head back to my cabin. I've still got a little unpacking to do, and I have to give my slugs dinner."


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC I climbed up a hill. Closest I've gotten to hiking  Except I also fell off the hill... ouch...
> 
> Dustin: "If it's okay with you, I think I'll just head back to my cabin. I've still got a little unpacking to do, and I have to give my slugs dinner."



OOC: Well... that's not something you hear everyday. (I'm talking about what Dustin said.)


----------



## Silvermist20

Jess: "Well, it looks like the fire is dying down a little. Anyone want to help make it bigger again?"

Clarissa: "I'll do it!"

Jess: "Oh no, please don't-"

Clarissa: She started blowing mini fire balls.Finally, the fire was big again.

Jess: "Well that's something you don't see every day. I thought you were going to turn into a demon dargon again."

Clarissa: "Well, since I'm part dragon, part human, I can sometimes blow tiny fire balls. You don't want to see how big my fire balls are when I'm in demon dragon form. Broke the school detention record for blowing giant fireballs in dragon form."

Jess: "Oh, uh, I see. Carry on everyone."


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Well... that's not something you hear everyday. (I'm talking about what Dustin said.)



OOC No, no it isn't. And I'm laughing about what Clarissa said


----------



## IndigoFaith

OOC: I'm not going to be on here this weekend(starting sometime today).  Just letting everyone know on the rps.


----------



## tigerkitty

Kody: Once Kari was gone, Kody walked up to Eric. "Pretty lady likes you."

Rory: "So, Josie. Do you want to go to the lake tomorrow morning?"

Cameo: Cameo was still sitting there. Maybe she should just head back to her cabin. She thought tonight would be romantic, but it wasn't. It was just heart breaking. But who pushed her in the mud, she wondered.

Selena: Selena sat there, thinking. Who were the Antis here and who were the SODs? (OOC: What time is it at the camp?) And what time was it?

Mercury: "Jess, is there anything I can do to help?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Peter: He stayed behind at the fire, looking around and wondering if he should strike up a conversation with any of the other campers.


----------



## The Villianess

Britannia: She sat down over by the lake, which she had found on her own. She wasn't ready to go back to her cabin yet.

Kari: Kari got up to her cabin, then sat outside for a few minutes to look at the stars.


----------



## Silvermist20

tigerkitty said:


> Kody: Once Kari was gone, Kody walked up to Eric. "Pretty lady likes you."
> 
> Rory: "So, Josie. Do you want to go to the lake tomorrow morning?"
> 
> Cameo: Cameo was still sitting there. Maybe she should just head back to her cabin. She thought tonight would be romantic, but it wasn't. It was just heart breaking. But who pushed her in the mud, she wondered.
> 
> Selena: Selena sat there, thinking. Who were the Antis here and who were the SODs? (OOC: What time is it at the camp?) And what time was it?
> 
> Mercury: "Jess, is there anything I can do to help?"



OOC: 9:00

Jess: "Well, if anyone else wants to take a mini tour, you can take them since Erica already left."


----------



## Silvermist20

Erica: "Ok everyone! This is Lake Mermaid. Every day, you can rent a canoe and take it for a ride on the lake for up to two hours. And now, the girl's side!"

Melanie: She pointed out her cabin to Drew. "There's my cabin. Just in case you'd like to visit. Wait, Erica, are we allowed in other people's cabins?"

Erica: "Yes, up until the curfew."

Melanie: "Ok, thanks!"

Annabelle: "There's my cabin."

Melanie: "Cool. Well, now we know where we are. So now we can visit each other."

Erica: "Ok. So this is the arts cabin, where you can make arts and crafts every day at 2:00. And now, that square over there is for festivals and dances. That's where you guys where today during the party. And over there is the woods for nature hikes. Ok, so I think this is the end of our tour. Any questions?"

Vic: "I have a question. When exactly are meals?"

Erica: "Well, breakfast is from 7:00 to 9:00, lunch is from 11:30 to 1:30, and dinner is from 5:00 to 7:00."

Annabelle: "And what happens if we miss a meal?"

Erica: "Well, all day in Mess Hall there's some snacks in case you get hungry during the day. You could always have some of those if you miss a meal."

Annabelle: "Follow up question, does Mess Hall have speciffic hours?"

Erica: "It's open from 7:00 am to 9:00 pm."

Annabelle: "Ok, thanks!"

Erica: "Now, you can either go back to the fire, explore on your own, or go to your cabin."

Vic: "Well, I'm going to my cabin. See ya guys tomorrow!"

Melanie: "Bye Vic. Do you two want to come to my cabin?"

Annabelle: "Sure."

Melanie: "How about you Drew?"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC I climbed up a hill. Closest I've gotten to hiking  Except I also fell off the hill... ouch...
> 
> Dustin: "If it's okay with you, I think I'll just head back to my cabin. I've still got a little unpacking to do, and I have to give my slugs dinner."



Jori: "No, not at all.  I haven't really unpacked either," She smiled and headed back to her cabin, but turned around, "Oh, where do you want to meet in the morning?"


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "No, not at all.  I haven't really unpacked either," She smiled and headed back to her cabin, but turned around, "Oh, where do you want to meet in the morning?"



Dustin: "I can just meet you outside your cabin."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "I can just meet you outside your cabin."



Jori: "Alright, I'm in cabin 5, just so you know," she then turned around and headed to her cabin, probably to draw.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Alright, I'm in cabin 5, just so you know," she then turned around and headed to her cabin, probably to draw.



Dustin: "Alright, see you tomorrow!" He then headed back to his cabin.

Alana: A little bored, she headed over to Dana's cabin. "Hi Dana."

Dana: She looked up. Her slugs had been eating some food she'd laid out. "Oh, hey Alana."

Alana: She climbed halfway up her bunk and leaned against the ladder. "I have a question- why are your slugs so different than that one Dustin had?"

Dana: "They're ghouled. My dad uses Darkwater and he changes them. Makes them more powerful."

Alana: "Oh. I'm guessing Dustin doesn't like that?"

Dana: "Nope."


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Kody: Once Kari was gone, Kody walked up to Eric. "Pretty lady likes you."
> 
> Rory: "So, Josie. Do you want to go to the lake tomorrow morning?"
> 
> Cameo: Cameo was still sitting there. Maybe she should just head back to her cabin. She thought tonight would be romantic, but it wasn't. It was just heart breaking. But who pushed her in the mud, she wondered.
> 
> Selena: Selena sat there, thinking. Who were the Antis here and who were the SODs? (OOC: What time is it at the camp?) And what time was it?
> 
> Mercury: "Jess, is there anything I can do to help?"



Josie: "Okay!"


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Erica: "Ok everyone! This is Lake Mermaid. Every day, you can rent a canoe and take it for a ride on the lake for up to two hours. And now, the girl's side!"
> 
> Melanie: She pointed out her cabin to Drew. "There's my cabin. Just in case you'd like to visit. Wait, Erica, are we allowed in other people's cabins?"
> 
> Erica: "Yes, up until the curfew."
> 
> Melanie: "Ok, thanks!"
> 
> Annabelle: "There's my cabin."
> 
> Melanie: "Cool. Well, now we know where we are. So now we can visit each other."
> 
> Erica: "Ok. So this is the arts cabin, where you can make arts and crafts every day at 2:00. And now, that square over there is for festivals and dances. That's where you guys where today during the party. And over there is the woods for nature hikes. Ok, so I think this is the end of our tour. Any questions?"
> 
> Vic: "I have a question. When exactly are meals?"
> 
> Erica: "Well, breakfast is from 7:00 to 9:00, lunch is from 11:30 to 1:30, and dinner is from 5:00 to 7:00."
> 
> Annabelle: "And what happens if we miss a meal?"
> 
> Erica: "Well, all day in Mess Hall there's some snacks in case you get hungry during the day. You could always have some of those if you miss a meal."
> 
> Annabelle: "Follow up question, does Mess Hall have speciffic hours?"
> 
> Erica: "It's open from 7:00 am to 9:00 pm."
> 
> Annabelle: "Ok, thanks!"
> 
> Erica: "Now, you can either go back to the fire, explore on your own, or go to your cabin."
> 
> Vic: "Well, I'm going to my cabin. See ya guys tomorrow!"
> 
> Melanie: "Bye Vic. Do you two want to come to my cabin?"
> 
> Annabelle: "Sure."
> 
> Melanie: "How about you Drew?"



Andrew: "Yeah, sure, I'll come."


----------



## tigerkitty

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "Okay!"



Rory: "Okay! Great! You want to be the last ones at the camp fire? That would be cool."


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: "Okay! Great! You want to be the last ones at the camp fire? That would be cool."



Josie: "That would be really cool, but do you think that the counselors would let us be out here?"


----------



## Fairywings

Chao and Jiang: The siblings still chatted, sitting on a log near ghe bonfire.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "Yeah, sure, I'll come."



Melanie: "Great! Let's go." She walked them over to her cabin and opened the door.

Jolie: She was on her bed, scrolling through Instagram. "Why are you here?"

Melanie: "Uh, this is my cabin?"

Jolie: "No, I'm talking about them." She pointed to Annabelle and Drew.

Melanie: "Oh. This is Annabelle and Drew, my BFF and my BF."

Jolie: "Bleck. Ok, just don't let them bother me."

Melanie: "Ok, let's-"

Annabelle: "I have to pee."

Melanie: "You don't have to tell us that! Go."

Annabelle: "Sorry! Bad habit." She left to pee.

Melanie: "Ok. Let's sit down." She sat down on the couch.

OOC: Could someone tell me what I should do with my new character, Nathan?


----------



## The Villianess

OOC: Silv, do you want Nathan to talk to Britannia or Kari? Up to you.

Kari: Sighing, she began to walk around for a little bit.


----------



## Silvermist20

The Villianess said:


> OOC: Silv, do you want Nathan to talk to Britannia or Kari? Up to you.
> 
> Kari: Sighing, she began to walk around for a little bit.



OOC: I don't know. WAIT! I have an idea! (stay tuned)


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Melanie: "Great! Let's go." She walked them over to her cabin and opened the door.
> 
> Jolie: She was on her bed, scrolling through Instagram. "Why are you here?"
> 
> Melanie: "Uh, this is my cabin?"
> 
> Jolie: "No, I'm talking about them." She pointed to Annabelle and Drew.
> 
> Melanie: "Oh. This is Annabelle and Drew, my BFF and my BF."
> 
> Jolie: "Bleck. Ok, just don't let them bother me."
> 
> Melanie: "Ok, let's-"
> 
> Annabelle: "I have to pee."
> 
> Melanie: "You don't have to tell us that! Go."
> 
> Annabelle: "Sorry! Bad habit." She left to pee.
> 
> Melanie: "Ok. Let's sit down." She sat down on the couch.
> 
> OOC: Could someone tell me what I should do with my new character, Nathan?



Andrew: "Uh, hi, I'm Andrew Parr, sorry for my bad manners, I'll leave you alone now." He joined Melanie.

OOC: Chao and Jiang are still by the campfire if you wsnt to talk to them.


----------



## tigerkitty

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "That would be really cool, but do you think that the counselors would let us be out here?"



Rory: "As long as it's before curfew, we can!"



Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: I don't know. WAIT! I have an idea! (stay tuned)



OOC: Uh-Oh! Silv's got an idea! lol


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: I don't know. WAIT! I have an idea! (stay tuned)



OOC Should I be worried?


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: "As long as it's before curfew, we can!"
> 
> 
> 
> OOC: Uh-Oh! Silv's got an idea! lol



OOC: lol.

Josie: "Kay!"


----------



## The Villianess

OOC: Is it bad I'm slightly nervous?


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: I don't know. I find that when I'm plotting, people tend to be nervous/excited, but people know at least a little of wjat to expect from me. I don't know what to expect from Silv yet


----------



## Silvermist20

Nathan: Nathan missed the bus, so his mom had to drive him. There was a HUUUUGE traffic jam, so his trip got delayed three hours. There were a couple of other traffic jams that weren't as bad along the way also. Finally, he got to the camp. "Bye mom." He saw a fire, so decided to see if someone could check him in and give him his key. "Can anyone here check me in?"

Jess: "I see we have a latecomer. I'm Jessica Thompson, the camp director. But please, call me Jess. As you can see, we're having a bonfire. I will let you know the rules later. Now, what's your name?"

Nathan: "Nathan Fitzherbert."

Clarissa: "*snort* Nathan Fitzherbert? That has got to be the nerdiest name out there!"

Jess: "Clarissa! Be nice." She whispered to him, "She's an Anti. Ignore her."

Clarissa: "I have a dragon sense of hearing (OOC I don't know if demon dragons have special hearing abilities. Well, they do now) so I can hear everything you say."

Jess: "Ok then. Come with me to my office, Nathan."

Nathan: He followed her.

Jess: They got to her office. "Ok. Let me get my camper list." She looked ofr her camper list in her desk. Once she found it, she looked ofr his name. "Here you are! You are in Cabin Ten. Here's your key. You can go there now if you'd like or go to the fire."

Nathan: "I'll just go to my cabin and unpack."

Jess: "Ok then. Well, I'm going back to the fire now. Later!"

Nathan: "Bye." He left to go to his cabin. He didn't bother looking for numbers, so he went to a random cabin. He opened the door, and there were two girls and a boy there.

Melanie: "Who are you and what are you doing here?"

Jolie: "I could care less as long as he's not smelly or annoying."

Nathan: "Nathan Fitzherbert."

Jolie: "*snort* Nathan Fitzherbert? That is the most-"

Nathan: "I know what you're going to say and I already heard it from a different girl."

Annabelle: "Hey Melanie, I never actually saw the bathrooms and they're actually pretty ni-" She saw Nathan. Her eyes automatically went wide. "H-hi. I'm Annabelle. W-who are you?"

Nathan: "Nathan. Uh, I think I'm in the wrong-"

Annabelle: "No, you can stay a while. Right Melanie?"

Melanie: "Sure. Bu the rule is that you have to be back in your cabin by 10:00." She checked her phone. It was 9:30. "You'll probably be able to stay for a couple minutes. What cabin are you in?"

Nathan: "Ten."

Melanie: "Oh, well I can show-"

Annabelle: "I can show you where it is!" she said really quickly.

Melanie: "Ok then. Annabelle will show you where it is."

Nathan: "Oh, cool. Thanks."

Annabelle: "Your welcome."

Melanie: "Well, I'm Melanie and over there is Jolie."

Jolie: "Don't talk to me."

Melanie: "Ok then. And he's Drew."

Nathan: "Hey. Nice to meet you all. Well, Flynn Rider's my cousin by the way."

Melanie: "Cool."

Annabelle: "Super cool!"

Melanie: "Um, Annabelle, could I talk to you in private please?"

Annabelle: "Sure."

Melanie: "You and Drew can talk." She pulled Annabelle's arm and went into the bathroom. She locked the door.

Nathan: "So, who're you related to?"

OOC: Oh my cheese that was long!


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Nathan: Nathan missed the bus, so his mom had to drive him. There was a HUUUUGE traffic jam, so his trip got delayed three hours. There were a couple of other traffic jams that weren't as bad along the way also. Finally, he got to the camp. "Bye mom." He saw a fire, so decided to see if someone could check him in and give him his key. "Can anyone here check me in?"
> 
> Jess: "I see we have a latecomer. I'm Jessica Thompson, the camp director. But please, call me Jess. As you can see, we're having a bonfire. I will let you know the rules later. Now, what's your name?"
> 
> Nathan: "Nathan Fitzherbert."
> 
> Clarissa: "*snort* Nathan Fitzherbert? That has got to be the nerdiest name out there!"
> 
> Jess: "Clarissa! Be nice." She whispered to him, "She's an Anti. Ignore her."
> 
> Clarissa: "I have a dragon sense of hearing (OOC I don't know if demon dragons have special hearing abilities. Well, they do now) so I can hear everything you say."
> 
> Jess: "Ok then. Come with me to my office, Nathan."
> 
> Nathan: He followed her.
> 
> Jess: They got to her office. "Ok. Let me get my camper list." She looked ofr her camper list in her desk. Once she found it, she looked ofr his name. "Here you are! You are in Cabin Ten. Here's your key. You can go there now if you'd like or go to the fire."
> 
> Nathan: "I'll just go to my cabin and unpack."
> 
> Jess: "Ok then. Well, I'm going back to the fire now. Later!"
> 
> Nathan: "Bye." He left to go to his cabin. He didn't bother looking for numbers, so he went to a random cabin. He opened the door, and there were two girls and a boy there.
> 
> Melanie: "Who are you and what are you doing here?"
> 
> Jolie: "I could care less as long as he's not smelly or annoying."
> 
> Nathan: "Nathan Fitzherbert."
> 
> Jolie: "*snort* Nathan Fitzherbert? That is the most-"
> 
> Nathan: "I know what you're going to say and I already heard it from a different girl."
> 
> Annabelle: "Hey Melanie, I never actually saw the bathrooms and they're actually pretty ni-" She saw Nathan. Her eyes automatically went wide. "H-hi. I'm Annabelle. W-who are you?"
> 
> Nathan: "Nathan. Uh, I think I'm in the wrong-"
> 
> Annabelle: "No, you can stay a while. Right Melanie?"
> 
> Melanie: "Sure. Bu the rule is that you have to be back in your cabin by 10:00." She checked her phone. It was 9:30. "You'll probably be able to stay for a couple minutes. What cabin are you in?"
> 
> Nathan: "Ten."
> 
> Melanie: "Oh, well I can show-"
> 
> Annabelle: "I can show you where it is!" she said really quickly.
> 
> Melanie: "Ok then. Annabelle will show you where it is."
> 
> Nathan: "Oh, cool. Thanks."
> 
> Annabelle: "Your welcome."
> 
> Melanie: "Well, I'm Melanie and over there is Jolie."
> 
> Jolie: "Don't talk to me."
> 
> Melanie: "Ok then. And he's Drew."
> 
> Nathan: "Hey. Nice to meet you all. Well, Flynn Rider's my cousin by the way."
> 
> Melanie: "Cool."
> 
> Annabelle: "Super cool!"
> 
> Melanie: "Um, Annabelle, could I talk to you in private please?"
> 
> Annabelle: "Sure."
> 
> Melanie: "You and Drew can talk." She pulled Annabelle's arm and went into the bathroom. She locked the door.
> 
> Nathan: "So, who're you related to?"
> 
> OOC: Oh my cheese that was long!



Andrew: "My full name's Andrew Parr, but my old classmates and friends call me Drew. My cousins are Violet, Dash and Jack Jack Parr, and my aunt and uncle are Bob and Helen Parr."


----------



## Cinderella8

Alana: "Well," she said. "I'm going to head back to my cabin, okay?"

Dana: "Okay, good night. How about up at seven?"

Alana: "I'm not making any promises, but I'll try."

Dana: "Good enough. See you in the morning."

Alana: She walked back over to her cabin and slipped into the bathroom. She took a quick shower (OOC If there isn't one I'll edit that out) and got ready for bed, then changed into her pajamas, a light purple tank top and darker purple shorts. Alana sat on her bed, making sparks fly from her wand.


----------



## The Villianess

Britannia: Her phone rang. She said, "Hello?"

Paisley: She sounded heartbroken. She wailed, "Britannia!"

Britannia: "Paisley? What's wrong?"

Paisley: "I'm- I'm alone!"

Briannia: "You're eight years old, buck up."

Paisley: "Please Britannia, I don't feel good."

Britannia: "Throw up?"

Paisley: "Almost twice."

Briannia: She felt a pang of sympathy. She said, "Okay honey, I'll call up Bethany to see if she'll come home."


----------



## Fairywings

Jiang: Jiang checked his watch. "It's getting close to curfew."

Chao: "See you tomorrow then bro?"

Jiang: He nodded. "I'm in Cabin Ten if you need me."

Chao: "I'm in Cabin Two if you need me." 

Jiang: He chuckled and walked off, calling, "Good night!"

Chao: "Night!"

Jiang: He walked to his cabin. He walked in and noticed it was empty. He was okay with that. He took one of the top bunks and sat on the couch.

Chao: She walked back into her cabin and flopped onto one if the couches.


----------



## The Villianess

Britannia: After getting her sisters squared away, she walked back into her cabin. She said, "That bonfire was completely stupid, I can hardly imagine how awful the other mandatory events will be. Plus I'd probably have cabin detention everyday."


----------



## Fairywings

The Villianess said:
			
		

> Britannia: After getting her sisters squared away, she walked back into her cabin. She said, "That bonfire was completely stupid, I can hardly imagine how awful the other mandatory events will be. Plus I'd probably have cabin detention everyday."



Chao: "It was boring. But at least we know the rules now, and there was food."


----------



## The Villianess

Fairywings said:


> Chao: "It was boring. But at least we know the rules now, and there was food."



Britannia: "Yeah, I guess."


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "My full name's Andrew Parr, but my old classmates and friends call me Drew. My cousins are Violet, Dash and Jack Jack Parr, and my aunt and uncle are Bob and Helen Parr."



Nathan: "Hm, cool."

Melanie: Meanwhile, in the bathroom, "Annabelle, do you like Nathan?"

Annabelle: "Maybe."

Melanie: "Oh my gosh! And you usually don't have crushes."

Annabelle: "I know. Don't say anything, kay?"

Melanie: "Ok. Let's get out of here. And you're right, it does look pretty nice in here." She walked out with Annabelle.

Nathan: "Wait, it just came to me Drew, since you're related to the Parrs, would that make you some kind of super powered person?"


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Nathan: "Hm, cool."
> 
> Melanie: Meanwhile, in the bathroom, "Annabelle, do you like Nathan?"
> 
> Annabelle: "Maybe."
> 
> Melanie: "Oh my gosh! And you usually don't have crushes."
> 
> Annabelle: "I know. Don't say anything, kay?"
> 
> Melanie: "Ok. Let's get out of here. And you're right, it does look pretty nice in here." She walked out with Annabelle.
> 
> Nathan: "Wait, it just came to me Drew, since you're related to the Parrs, would that make you some kind of super powered person?"



Andrew: He didn't affirm or deny in words, but one of the pillows on the couch rose into the air then dropped back down into place exactly the way it had been before. Then he shrugged and grinned.

IOC: He's telekinetic, meaning he can moce things with his mind.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: He didn't affirm or deny in words, but one of the pillows on the couch rose into the air then dropped back down into place exactly the way it had been before. Then he shrugged and grinned.
> 
> IOC: He's telekinetic, meaning he can moce things with his mind.



Nathan: "Woah. Awesome."

Annabelle: "I know right."

Melanie: "Totally."

Jolie: "Meh." She continued scrolling through Instagram. She found something from her uncle. She liked it.

Nathan: He checked his phone. It was 9:55. "Well, I better get going. Annabelle, could you help me find my cabin?"

Annabelle: "Sure! But we better hurry. Come on!" Dhe ran out the door, ran across the area, on the bridge, and to the boy's side in two minutes. "Let's see, eight, nine, ten! Here's your cabin."

Nathan: "Gee, that was quick. Thanks."

Annabelle: "Your welcome. See you tomorrow!" She ran away, her red curls bouncing behind her and went back to her cabin with a minute to spare.

Nathan: He got in his cabin and started to unpack.

Melanie: "Well Drew, you better get going. It's-" she checked her phone. "-9:59! You better run! See ya tomorrow."

OOC: This is what was on Jolie's Instagram.





Just #chillin at my tavern.
(insert unnecessary hashtags here)


----------



## Cinderella8

OOC lol That's funny, Silv  Are Vic and Nicki in their cabin, Silv?

Dana: She laid on her bed and faced the ceiling, wondering how things were back at home. She thought it was strange that one hundred miles below her was her dad.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC lol That's funny, Silv  Are Vic and Nicki in their cabin, Silv?
> 
> Dana: She laid on her bed and faced the ceiling, wondering how things were back at home. She thought it was strange that one hundred miles below her was her dad.



OOC: Yeah. And I literally came up with the idea as I was typing.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Nathan: "Woah. Awesome."
> 
> Annabelle: "I know right."
> 
> Melanie: "Totally."
> 
> Jolie: "Meh." She continued scrolling through Instagram. She found something from her uncle. She liked it.
> 
> Nathan: He checked his phone. It was 9:55. "Well, I better get going. Annabelle, could you help me find my cabin?"
> 
> Annabelle: "Sure! But we better hurry. Come on!" Dhe ran out the door, ran across the area, on the bridge, and to the boy's side in two minutes. "Let's see, eight, nine, ten! Here's your cabin."
> 
> Nathan: "Gee, that was quick. Thanks."
> 
> Annabelle: "Your welcome. See you tomorrow!" She ran away, her red curls bouncing behind her and went back to her cabin with a minute to spare.
> 
> Nathan: He got in his cabin and started to unpack.
> 
> Melanie: "Well Drew, you better get going. It's-" she checked her phone. "-9:59! You better run! See ya tomorrow."
> 
> OOC: This is what was on Jolie's Instagram.
> 
> Just #chillin at my tavern.
> (insert unnecessary hashtags here)



Andrew: His facd fell. "Ouch, gotta run. See you tomorrow!" He ran to his cabin.


----------



## Fairywings

Tiare: Tiare sat on her bed, reafing a book.

Jiang: Jiang sat in his cabin. He saw Nathan. "Hey."

Chao: Chao sat in her cabin.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: Tiare sat on her bed, reafing a book.
> 
> Jiang: Jiang sat in his cabin. He saw Nathan. "Hey."
> 
> Chao: Chao sat in her cabin.



Nathan: "Oh, um, hi. Sorry, I don't remember you during school. What's your name?"


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Nathan's camper ID!


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Nathan: "Oh, um, hi. Sorry, I don't remember you during school. What's your name?"



Jiang: "Jiang, Jiang Li. My younger sister is Chao Li; she's also here. I'm Miulan and Shang's son. I was in basketball. And you're Nathan, right?"


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Jiang: "Jiang, Jiang Li. My younger sister is Chao Li; she's also here. I'm Miulan and Shang's son. I was in basketball. And you're Nathan, right?"



Nathan: "Oh now I remember you! And yeah, I'm Nathan." He finished unpacking. "But I don't think I know you're sister."


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Nathan: "Oh now I remember you! And yeah, I'm Nathan." He finished unpacking. "But I don't think I know you're sister."



Jiang: "She's 16, plays string bass in the orchestra as well as electric bass on her own. Remind me tomorrow and I'll introduce you. Although it's likely she'll come tell me good morning at breakfast, so maybe I won't have to." He shrugged carelessly. "Well, anyway, it's nice to re-meet you. There's no one else in our cabin as of now."


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Have to go, will not be on tomorrow


----------



## Doodle98

Josie: she checked her watch. "Only one minute until curfew. We should start to walk back." She said to Rory.

Eric: he took a shower and gave Willie a bath, then got into his pajamas. Willie had some, footie pajamas with Buzz Lightyear on them. Eric took a small bed out of a suitcase and Willie laid down. He smiled at Kody getting ready for bed.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Yeah. And I literally came up with the idea as I was typing.



OOC M'kay 

Alana: She decided to talk to Nicki and Vic. "How did you like the bonfire?"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Jori: Jori had taken her time getting to her cabin.  When she got there she looked at the clock. "10:00! Made it just in time."  She saw Tiare and Dana on their bunk, so she quietly walked over to her bunk. Not really bothering to unpack, she dug out her pjs and toothbrush and headed to the bathroom.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: Jori had taken her time getting to her cabin.  When she got there she looked at the clock. "10:00! Made it just in time."  She saw Tiare and Dana on their bunk, so she quietly walked over to her bunk. Not really bothering to unpack, she dug out her pjs and toothbrush and headed to the bathroom.



Dana: She saw the girl Dustin had been with sat up. "Hey," she called to Jori. "Does Dustin have a crush on you?"


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Jiang: "She's 16, plays string bass in the orchestra as well as electric bass on her own. Remind me tomorrow and I'll introduce you. Although it's likely she'll come tell me good morning at breakfast, so maybe I won't have to." He shrugged carelessly. "Well, anyway, it's nice to re-meet you. There's no one else in our cabin as of now."


Nathan: "Ok. Well, I'm tired after a loooooong car ride." He went in the bathroom to brush his teeth.


Cinderella8 said:


> OOC M'kay
> 
> Alana: She decided to talk to Nicki and Vic. "How did you like the bonfire?"



Vic: "It was pretty good."

Nicki: "It was stupid. But at least I know what to do and what not to do."

Vic: "Well, I'm getting changed now." She went into the bathroom with her toothbrush and pajamas.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Nathan: "Ok. Well, I'm tired after a loooooong car ride." He went in the bathroom to brush his teeth.
> 
> 
> Vic: "It was pretty good."
> 
> Nicki: "It was stupid. But at least I know what to do and what not to do."
> 
> Vic: "Well, I'm getting changed now." She went into the bathroom with her toothbrush and pajamas.



Alana: She spoke to Nicki, "What was wrong? I thought the s'mores made it worth it. And figuring out Dana doesn't know the Campfire Song Song! Or what Google is!"


----------



## tigerkitty

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: she checked her watch. "Only one minute until curfew. We should start to walk back." She said to Rory.
> 
> Eric: he took a shower and gave Willie a bath, then got into his pajamas. Willie had some, footie pajamas with Buzz Lightyear on them. Eric took a small bed out of a suitcase and Willie laid down. He smiled at Kody getting ready for bed.



Kody: Kody was all ready and hopped in bed. Soon, he was fast asleep.

Rory: "I guess." He took Josie's hand and walked her to her cabin.  "Good night!" Then he went to his own cabin. It was a few minutes after curfew, but he wouldn't be punished for being a few minutes late to his cabin. So he got ready for bed, but lied there, wondering what this camp was going to be like.

Selena: Selena was all ready for bed, but pulled out her iPhone. She opened up Snapchat and sent a pic of herself to Tink, captioned 'Goodnight'. Then opened up Instagram and took a pic of the cabin and commented 'Cabin for the summer'.

Cameo: Cameo went to bed and fell asleep.

Mercury: Mercury went to the staff cabin and got ready for bed, then found her 'room'.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She spoke to Nicki, "What was wrong? I thought the s'mores made it worth it. And figuring out Dana doesn't know the Campfire Song Song! Or what Google is!"



Nicki: "Omg that's horrible!" she said sarcastically. Sarcasm was one of her talents.

Vic: She came out of the bathroom in her rainbow pj's. "Bathroom's open." She layed down on her bed, took our her phone, and started playing Candy Crush.

Nicki: "Later." She went in the bathroom.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She saw the girl Dustin had been with sat up. "Hey," she called to Jori. "Does Dustin have a crush on you?"



Jori: Jori was caught off guard. She turned toward Dana, "What? I don't think he has a crush on _ME_." To tell the truth, Jori had never really thought about anyone _ liking_ her.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: Jori was caught off guard. She turned toward Dana, "What? I don't think he has a crush on _ME_." To tell the truth, Jori had never really thought about anyone _ liking_ her.



Dana: "I think he does!" she said in a sing-song voice.


----------



## Silvermist20

tigerkitty said:


> Kody: Kody was all ready and hopped in bed. Soon, he was fast asleep.
> 
> Rory: "I guess." He took Josie's hand and walked her to her cabin.  "Good night!" Then he went to his own cabin. It was a few minutes after curfew, but he wouldn't be punished for being a few minutes late to his cabin. So he got ready for bed, but lied there, wondering what this camp was going to be like.
> 
> Selena: Selena was all ready for bed, but pulled out her iPhone. She opened up Snapchat and sent a pic of herself to Tink, captioned 'Goodnight'. Then opened up Instagram and took a pic of the cabin and commented 'Cabin for the summer'.
> 
> Cameo: Cameo went to bed and fell asleep.
> 
> Mercury: Mercury went to the staff cabin and got ready for bed, then found her 'room'.



Melanie: "Jolie, is Cameo asleep?"

Jolie: "I don't know, and I don't care."

Melanie: "Well then be a little quieter now if we don't know. Now if you'll excuse me, I'm getting ready for bed." She grabbed her stuff and went in the bathroom.

Jolie: "Whatever."

OOC: I'm like a combination of all of my characters except Nathan and Clarissa.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "I think he does!" she said in a sing-song voice.



Jori: Jori didn't really know how to respond, so she turned back around and went in the bathroom, closing the door behind her.  She would have to think this over, she had never ever thought someone would like her.  Especially at camp.  She didn't know what to think.  When she was finished she went to bed, facing the wall, thinking.


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: I need some more SOD votes!


----------



## The Villianess

Both of my characters: They fell asleep.


----------



## Cinderella8

Alana: Rubbing her eyes, she laid down and slowly began to fall asleep.

Dana: After staring at the ceiling for a while, she finally fell asleep.

Peter: He fell asleep.

Dustin: After toying with his blaster for a while, he put everything away and laid down.


----------



## Doodle98

Josie: she finished her picture of Rory and went to bed.

Eric: once Willie was taken care of, he fell asleep.


----------



## Silvermist20

Jolie: She was just laying in her bed, still scrolling through Instagram. She still wasn't ready for bed, and it was 10:30.

Melanie: From her top bunk, she said, "Hey Jolie, why aren't you ready for bed yet?"

Jolie: "Because I usually don't go to bed until like 11:30 or 12:00."

Melanie: "Well, just don't bother me. I might go to sleep soon."

Jolie: "Wasn't planning on it."

Melanie: She was about to fall asleep, when her pillow buzzed. She kept her phone under her pillow. She took it and saw why it was buzzing. Annabelle was calling her. "What?"

Annabelle: "Gee, nice way to answer the phone."

Melanie: "Well, I was about to fall asleep so yeah. Now what do you want?"

Annabelle: "I can't sleep."

Melanie: "Gee well what a shock. I thought you were sleep calling."

Annabelle: "I'm serious! All I can think about is Nathan."

Melanie: "That's sweet. Well, think about something else, like haggis."

Annabelle: "Ew. I hate haggis."

Melanie: "Exactly. Now didn't that get your mind off of Nathan?"

Annabelle: She instantly fell asleep.

Melanie: "Hello? Hello? Annabelle? Meh, she probably fell asleep." She hung up and put her phone back under her pillow. She went to sleep.

Vic: After she finished a couple levels on Candy Crush, she turned off her phone and went to sleep.

Nicki: She went to sleep.

Clarissa: She climbed up to her bed and layed down, thinking of funny pranks to pull on the SOD's.

Nathan: He got to bed and went to sleep.


----------



## Fairywings

Tiare: She crawled under the covers with a book and a glashlight and started to read.

Chao: Chao meditated for three minutes, then got ready for bed anx went to sleep.

Jiang: Jiang meditated the same three minutes Chao meditated, then he too went to bed.

Andrew: Andrew got ready for bed and frll asleep on his bunk, tired.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Jori: Jori fell asleep before she had much time to think.  She woke up a couple of times in the night, but quickly went back to sleep again.


----------



## Silvermist20

Jolie: It was 11:30 now. "Well, I'm bored now." She got ready for bed, then went back to her bed, scrolled through Instagram one last time, then took a picture of her and captioned it, "Goodnight everyone. #tired." She turned off her phone and went to sleep.


----------



## tigerkitty

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: I need some more SOD votes!



OOC: Same here, but for Antis.

Selena: A notification from Snapchat popped up, so she touched it. Tink. And Periwinkle? 

Pic Tink sent:



Sleepover Night! And you missed it! lol-Tink


----------



## Doodle98

Opal: she was still up, watching videos on youtube. She had headphones with gold scarabs on them.


----------



## Cinderella8

Dana: Just as though it felt she had really gone to sleep, something vibrated. She moaned quietly and rubbed her eyes, grabbing a Slugterran version of a phone from under her pillow. A message from Twist. She opened it.

_Twist: Did you get to your little camp?_

_Dana: I was asleep..._

_Twist: Sorry. Your dad says hi_

_Dana: Really??_

_Twist: No_

_Dana: You stink. Let me go to bed._

After it said the message was read, she stuffed her phone back under her pillow.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: Just as though it felt she had really gone to sleep, something vibrated. She moaned quietly and rubbed her eyes, grabbing a Slugterran version of a phone from under her pillow. A message from Twist. She opened it.
> 
> _Twist: Did you get to your little camp?_
> 
> _Dana: I was asleep..._
> 
> _Twist: Sorry. Your dad says hi_
> 
> _Dana: Really??_
> 
> _Twist: No_
> 
> _Dana: You stink. Let me go to bed._
> 
> After it said the message was read, she stuffed her phone back under her pillow.



Jori: Jori couldn't sleep.  She turned over to see Dana get her phone out, then put it back away.  She closed her eyes and tried to fall back asleep.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: Jori couldn't sleep.  She turned over to see Dana get her phone out, then put it back away.  She closed her eyes and tried to fall back asleep.



OOC Do you want Dana and Jori to have a little whisper conversation? I'm a little bored right now, I don't know what to do with my characters, but I wanna do something...


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Do you want Dana and Jori to have a little whisper conversation? I'm a little bored right now, I don't know what to do with my characters, but I wanna do something...



OOC: They can if you want, I'm a little bored too.

Jori: It was hopeless.  She couldn't get back to sleep.  "Hey! Dana! Are you awake?" She whispered hoarsely so she could hear her.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC: They can if you want, I'm a little bored too.
> 
> Jori: It was hopeless.  She couldn't get back to sleep.  "Hey! Dana! Are you awake?" She whispered hoarsely so she could hear her.



OOC Okie dokey 

Dana: She would've been mad, but Twist being had really woken her up. "Yeah," she whispered. "Thanks to Twist having no manners..."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Okie dokey
> 
> Dana: She would've been mad, but Twist being had really woken her up. "Yeah," she whispered. "Thanks to Twist having no manners..."



Jori: Jori was happy Dana didn't sound mad. She giggled softly, as not to wake up Tiare. She wanted to start the conversation, but she didn't really know what to say, of course.  She was a really bad conversation starter.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: Jori was happy Dana didn't sound mad. She giggled softly, as not to wake up Tiare. She wanted to start the conversation, but she didn't really know what to say, of course.  She was a really bad conversation starter.



Dana: She gave a small laugh. "It's funny to you! He's like a super annoying big brother to me. Do you have any siblings?"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She gave a small laugh. "It's funny to you! He's like a super annoying big brother to me. Do you have any siblings?"



Jori: "Oh, no.  I'm a single child, I don't have much for parents either.  They sent me off to boarding school and don't come to see me till summer to take me home.  And as you can see, they don't want me during the summer either."


----------



## Fairywings

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: Jori was happy Dana didn't sound mad. She giggled softly, as not to wake up Tiare. She wanted to start the conversation, but she didn't really know what to say, of course.  She was a really bad conversation starter.



Tiare: "You don't have to whisper, I'm still reading, I'm not asleep yet," she said absent-mindedly while turning a page.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: "You don't have to whisper, I'm still reading, I'm not asleep yet," she said absent-mindedly while turning a page.



Jori: Jori smiled and sat up, she didn't know if they could see her or not.  She didn't even feel sleepy at this point, and she was happy her cabin mates weren't mad she couldn't sleep.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Oh, no.  I'm a single child, I don't have much for parents either.  They sent me off to boarding school and don't come to see me till summer to take me home.  And as you can see, they don't want me during the summer either."





Fairywings said:


> Tiare: "You don't have to whisper, I'm still reading, I'm not asleep yet," she said absent-mindedly while turning a page.



Dana: "Oh, okay, Tiare." Her voice was still a little quiet by habit. She talked to Jori some more. "Well, my dad and I don't have the best relationship, either. I wasn't  going to come here, but about a week before camp, dad's new train sorta got cut in half by Eli Shane. He was and still is in a seriously bad mood. I decided spending summer here would be better than hearing him rant. Boarding school? What's that?"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "Oh, okay, Tiare." Her voice was still a little quiet by habit. She talked to Jori some more. "Well, my dad and I don't have the best relationship, either. I wasn't  going to come here, but about a week before camp, dad's new train sorta got cut in half by Eli Shane. He was and still is in a seriously bad mood. I decided spending summer here would be better than hearing him rant. Boarding school? What's that?"



Jori: Jori wasn't used to answering such questions but... "It's where your parents send you off to a school, in this case that's pretty far away. At the school you have dorms where you live the whole school year.  They have breaks for holidays where you can go home, but my parents never show up to take me home, so I'm at school the whole year till summer."


----------



## Fairywings

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: Jori wasn't used to answering such questions but... "It's where your parents send you off to a school, in this case that's pretty far away. At the school you have dorms where you live the whole school year.  They have breaks for holidays where you can go home, but my parents never show up to take me home, so I'm at school the whole year till summer."



Tiare: "It's comparable to summer camp except all year long and with actual buildings instead of cabins. I've read about them."


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: Jori wasn't used to answering such questions but... "It's where your parents send you off to a school, in this case that's pretty far away. At the school you have dorms where you live the whole school year.  They have breaks for holidays where you can go home, but my parents never show up to take me home, so I'm at school the whole year till summer."



Dana: "Lucky, at least you get to go to school. I went until I was ten, then things got out of hand..." When her dad had gotten rid of Will Shane, no school wanted to bring in the daughter of him. "Do you learn about the sun in school here? We don't have a sun." Her eyes got dreamy. "I'm so excited to see the sun, and the moon, oh, and stars!"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "Lucky, at least you get to go to school. I went until I was ten, then things got out of hand..." When her dad had gotten rid of Will Shane, no school wanted to bring in the daughter of him. "Do you learn about the sun in school here? We don't have a sun." Her eyes got dreamy. "I'm so excited to see the sun, and the moon, oh, and stars!"



Jori: "Oh yes! We learn about astronomy, and English, and history and..." She was rambling.  "Do you have many electronics where you're from? I have never watched television.  They don't have a telly at school.  And I'm not home much." She hoped she wasn't talking too much.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Oh yes! We learn about astronomy, and English, and history and..." She was rambling.  "Do you have many electronics where you're from? I have never watched television.  They don't have a telly at school.  And I'm not home much." She hoped she wasn't talking too much.



Dana: "We pretty much live on high technology." She pulled out her phone. "Like on this..." She tapped a button and a holographic image appeared. It had strange markings, circles, dots, and lines, Slugterran language. "This is our language," she said. She hit another button and it disappeared. "We travel in two ways, dad's Slugterran Express, a super fast train, and lame old Mechas, mechanical animals. They're not unlike your... Cars, are they called? Anyways, the Mecha facility was destroyed in an accident." It was actually blown up my her dad and a Gatling blaster, but she decided not to go into the details.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "We pretty much live on high technology." She pulled out her phone. "Like on this..." She tapped a button and a holographic image appeared. It had strange markings, circles, dots, and lines, Slugterran language. "This is our language," she said. She hit another button and it disappeared. "We travel in two ways, dad's Slugterran Express, a super fast train, and lame old Mechas, mechanical animals. They're not unlike your... Cars, are they called? Anyways, the Mecha facility was destroyed in an accident." It was actually blown up my her dad and a Gatling blaster, but she decided not to go into the details.



Tiare: She wasn't too fazed by the technology, her love of science fiction aside, she saw a fair amount of stuff between Stitch, Jumba, and Pleakley. "Really cool," she said approvingly.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: She wasn't too fazed by the technology, her love of science fiction aside, she saw a fair amount of stuff between Stitch, Jumba, and Pleakley. "Really cool," she said approvingly.



Dana: "Thanks." Then, she grabbed a bag, which was on the opposite end of her bed. Out of it she pulled her blaster. "This is the best part of Slugterra. Blasters. We use them to shoot slugs. At 100 miles per hour, they transform into creatures we use to duel each other."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "We pretty much live on high technology." She pulled out her phone. "Like on this..." She tapped a button and a holographic image appeared. It had strange markings, circles, dots, and lines, Slugterran language. "This is our language," she said. She hit another button and it disappeared. "We travel in two ways, dad's Slugterran Express, a super fast train, and lame old Mechas, mechanical animals. They're not unlike your... Cars, are they called? Anyways, the Mecha facility was destroyed in an accident." It was actually blown up my her dad and a Gatling blaster, but she decided not to go into the details.



Jori: "Sounds cool!" She wished she could have a more exciting life.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Sounds cool!" She wished she could have a more exciting life.



Dana: She smiled. "Your world is cool, too," she said. "You have the sun, moon, stars, sky, clouds. We don't have any of that."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She smiled. "Your world is cool, too," she said. "You have the sun, moon, stars, sky, clouds. We don't have any of that."



Jori: "Well, what do you have instead of the sky?" Jori couldn't imaging a world without the sky and the sun.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "Thanks." Then, she grabbed a bag, which was on the opposite end of her bed. Out of it she pulled her blaster. "This is the best part of Slugterra. Blasters. We use them to shoot slugs. At 100 miles per hour, they transform into creatures we use to duel each other."



Tiare: "That is fast. Of course, a spaceship is definitely faster, but a projectile like that, against a blaster like Stitch and them use, yours would probably win, assuming both were in working order and no one had an advantage."


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Well, what do you have instead of the sky?" Jori couldn't imaging a world without the sky and the sun.



Dana: "The ceilings of caverns. We live in caverns like cities or states here. The light for Slugterra is provided by the magic of the slugs, I think. The plants also usually give off a glow. We still have night, though."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She smiled. "Your world is cool, too," she said. "You have the sun, moon, stars, sky, clouds. We don't have any of that."



Tiare: She blinked. "Wow. Science, astronomy, those are the coolest things ever."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: "That is fast. Of course, a spaceship is definitely faster, but a projectile like that, against a blaster like Stitch and them use, yours would probably win, assuming both were in working order and no one had an advantage."



Dana: Her eyes widened. "Well you know your tech. Usually someone gets the advantage, because some slugs are better than others." She gave a small whistle and two slugs popped from her bag, both looking tired. "This is Eris, one of the most powerful slugs. Watch." She closed her eyes, and then Eris made a squeaking noise. There was a small glow, and Dana now had a short, blond pixie-cut, pale skin, and blue eyes. "We can change our appearances." Another slow and she was back to normal. "Usually people like me and my dad have the advantage because we use ghouls. They have more firepower." The other slug look much kinder. "This is one of my two non-ghouled slugs. I don't know why I keep them, I never use them..."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: Her eyes widened. "Well you know your tech. Usually someone gets the advantage, because some slugs are better than others." She gave a small whistle and two slugs popped from her bag, both looking tired. "This is Eris, one of the most powerful slugs. Watch." She closed her eyes, and then Eris made a squeaking noise. There was a small glow, and Dana now had a short, blond pixie-cut, pale skin, and blue eyes. "We can change our appearances." Another slow and she was back to normal. "Usually people like me and my dad have the advantage because we use ghouls. They have more firepower." The other slug look much kinder. "This is one of my two non-ghouled slugs. I don't know why I keep them, I never use them..."



Tiare: She shrugged. "I kind of have to. Not only do I live with my two sisters - no parents, we were orphaned a little while back - but I live with three aliens, one of which was  literally created by one of the other two, he's an experiment and my younger sister's best friend who's kinda chaotic at times and knows his weapons, the one who created him is a mad scientist and, frankly, you never know what kind of crisis he's going to unleash, and the other one is kind of panicky and can't control them. So really, I have to know my science, tech and astronomy if I'm going to stay both sane and alive. It helps that's really interesting, and we have some really good times too. You could have worse housemates. Your slugs are really cool."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: She shrugged. "I kind of have to. Not only do I live with my two sisters - no parents, we were orphaned a little while back - but I live with three aliens, one of which was  literally created by one of the other two, he's an experiment and my younger sister's best friend who's kinda chaotic at times and knows his weapons, the one who created him is a mad scientist and, frankly, you never know what kind of crisis he's going to unleash, and the other one is kind of panicky and can't control them. So really, I have to know my science, tech and astronomy if I'm going to stay both sane and alive. It helps that's really interesting, and we have some really good times too. You could have worse housemates."



Dana: "Wow. I thought my life was weird."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "Wow. I thought my life was weird."



Tiare: "I know, right? Your life sounds pretty strange too, I don't know what I would do if I had no more sky or space above me for eternity. But I get by okay. I mean, my younger sister Lilo and I are kind of seen as freaks so no one likes us, but my older sister Nani is liked and has a semi-normal life, probably because she's a really hard worker and she has her boyfriend, David. So that's why I'm normally so quiet, I'm pretty shy, but I'm such a nerd that if someone starts talking about tech or science I start babbling like this, it must be annoying so I'll stop now."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: "I know, right? Your life sounds pretty strange too, I don't know what I would do if I had no more sky or space above me for eternity. But I get by okay. I mean, my younger sister Lilo and I are kind of seen as freaks so no one likes us, but my older sister Nani is liked and has a semi-normal life, probably because she's a really hard worker and she has her boyfriend, David. So that's why I'm normally so quiet, I'm pretty shy, but I'm such a nerd that if someone starts talking about tech or science I start babbling like this, it must be annoying so I'll stop now."



Dana: "It's not as annoying as some of the people I meet every day." She toyed with her phone, then a holographic picture popped up. "This is Twist. He's got talent- a talent for being kinda annoying." Another text from him popped up. "That's him now."

_Twist: Are you awake?_

_Dana: Yes, lucky for you_

_Twist: Can you do me a favor?_

_Dana: That depends. What?_

_Twist: Get me a picture of the sky. I really want to see it._

_Dana: I will if you please stop bugging me in the middle of the night..._

"I guess I'm not the only one curious about this place. He wants a picture of the sky. I'll have to get it tomorrow."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "It's not as annoying as some of the people I meet every day." She toyed with her phone, then a holographic picture popped up. "This is Twist. He's got talent- a talent for being kinda annoying." Another text from him popped up. "That's him now."
> 
> Twist: Are you awake?
> 
> Dana: Yes, lucky for you
> 
> Twist: Can you do me a favor?
> 
> Dana: That depends. What?
> 
> Twist: Get me a picture of the sky. I really want to see it.
> 
> Dana: I will if you please stop bugging me in the middle of the night...
> 
> "I guess I'm not the only one curious about this place. He wants a picture of the sky. I'll have to get it tomorrow."



Tiare: She smiled. "I see. You also need to see a sunrise and a sunset, they're amazing. And the night sky, it's not as cool in the cities, but out here in the wilderness, all the stars are out, there's gazillions of them, and you can pick out the constellations and sometimes other planets."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: She smiled. "I see. You also need to see a sunrise and a sunset, they're amazing. And the night sky, it's not as cool in the cities, but out here in the wilderness, all the stars are out, there's gazillions of them, and you can pick out the constellations and sometimes other planets."



Dana: "Cool! Constellations?" She said the word slowly. "What are those?"


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "Cool! Constellations?" She said the word slowly. "What are those?"



Tiare: "Sometimes, in the sky, the stars are aligned just right so there's little designs in the sky made of stars, and they're called constellations. Astronomers -they study the sky and space- in the old days found them and named them after myths, like Orion's Belt, and different thinks that sort of look like stuff, like the Big and Little Dipper. My 'family' taught me to find them."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: "Sometimes, in the sky, the stars are aligned just right so there's little designs in the sky made of stars, and they're called constellations. Astronomers -they study the sky and space- in the old days found them and named them after myths, like Orion's Belt, and different thinks that sort of look like stuff, like the Big and Little Dipper. My 'family' taught me to find them."



Dana: "The stars make shapes! That's awesome! See, we've got nothing like that in Slugterra. But I guess my home has its perks. Do you have jungles here?"


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "The stars make shapes! That's awesome! See, we've got nothing like that in Slugterra. But I guess my home has its perks. Do you have jungles here?"



Tiare: "In some parts of the world. I've never been to one. I haven't been to many places though. I live on an island called Hawaii, so it's expensive to even come to the mainland."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: "In some parts of the world. I've never been to one. I haven't been to many places though. I live on an island called Hawaii, so it's expensive to even come to the mainland."



Dana: "Our jungles are cool and dangerous. If you go too far off a path, you could stray into the Shadow Clan territory. You live on an island? Like, in an ocean? We only have underground ponds and some big lakes, but I don't go there much. There's pirates."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "Our jungles are cool and dangerous. If you go too far off a path, you could stray into the Shadow Clan territory. You live on an island? Like, in an ocean? We only have underground ponds and some big lakes, but I don't go there much. There's pirates."



Tiare: She nodded. "Yeah, I live in the Hawaiian islands, located out in the Pacific Ocean. That's why I look kinda different than everyone else," she said, gesturing to her dark eyes and hair, "I'm of Hawaiian descent. I do speak Hawaiian, but there's so many Americans and so many tourists that there's not much point most of the time. Pirates? People say in the old days, in some of the other island chains pirates used to go to them to stash their loot, but not us really, we're too far out."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: She nodded. "Yeah, I live in the Hawaiian islands, located out in the Pacific Ocean. That's why I look kinda different than everyone else," she said, gesturing to her dark eyes and hair, "I'm of Hawaiian descent. I do speak Hawaiian, but there's so many Americans and so many tourists that there's not much point most of the time. Pirates? People say in the old days, in some of the other island chains pirates used to go to them to stash their loot, but not us really, we're too far out."



Dana: "Hawaii sounds cool. Our pirates like to keep their loot at the bottom of the lake, which is who knows how deep. You can speak more than one language? I only speak English, then I know the Slugterran written language."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "Hawaii sounds cool. Our pirates like to keep their loot at the bottom of the lake, which is who knows how deep. You can speak more than one language? I only speak English, then I know the Slugterran written language."



Tiare: "I speak Hawaiian and English. I learned Hawaiian first when I was first learning to speak, then English when I was about three or four. I had to learn it for school."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: "I speak Hawaiian and English. I learned Hawaiian first when I was first learning to speak, then English when I was about three or four. I had to learn it for school."



Dana: "I have a question- why do different countries in the Burning World have their own languages? We have varying caverns, ones like your 'Asia' and other places, but we all speak the same language."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "I have a question- why do different countries in the Burning World have their own languages? We have varying caverns, ones like your 'Asia' and other places, but we all speak the same language."



Tiare: "It's hard to explain, and even I'm not an expert, but people in their own areas developed their own culture and languages. Our world is really big, and until people reached new places they didn't know those places even existed. It took us a while to get the technology to even explore and discover all of the places and peoples in the world. We're a little behind the Slug Terrans and aliens in technology, though we're working on it."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: "It's hard to explain, and even I'm not an expert, but people in their own areas developed their own culture and languages. Our world is really big, and until people reached new places they didn't know those places even existed. It took us a while to get the technology to even explore and discover all of the places and peoples in the world. We're a little behind the Slug Terrans and aliens in technology, though we're working on it."



Dana: "Wow. Well, tech advance in Slugterra has almost stopped. There's still Mecha and blaster upgrades, but nothing too big, other than dad's newest model of the Slugterra express. And Eli kinda sorta destroyed it."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "Wow. Well, tech advance in Slugterra has almost stopped. There's still Mecha and blaster upgrades, but nothing too big, other than dad's newest model of the Slugterra express. And Eli kinda sorta destroyed it."



Tiare: "Wow. Is that like a train or something? And who's Eli?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: "Wow. Is that like a train or something? And who's Eli?"



Dana: "Yeah, it's the only train system. I think it's way better than using Mechas. Eli Shane is that boy Dustin's brother. He comes from a line of Shanes, he's the son of Will Shane, who disappeared five years ago after dueling my dad. The Shanes _say_ they're like the peacekeepers of Slugterra, but they're really just annoying people who can't mind their own business. Some people in Slugterra don't like them. Most of those people work for my dad. Recently, they fell into the Great Abyss, this HUGE pit. It's way to deep, they shouldn't have been able to make it. But they did, of course, and then they appeared a few days later, trying to stop the train from getting to the Mecha forge. Long story short, after being captured and somehow escaping the Shadow Clan, Eli came along with a new blaster design and pulled a fusion move, at least that's what Twist told me, and he cut the train in half." She gave a small laugh. "Sorry, sorta ranted there."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "Yeah, it's the only train system. I think it's way better than using Mechas. Eli Shane is that boy Dustin's brother. He comes from a line of Shanes, he's the son of Will Shane, who disappeared five years ago after dueling my dad. The Shanes say they're like the peacekeepers of Slugterra, but they're really just annoying people who can't mind their own business. Some people in Slugterra don't like them. Most of those people work for my dad. Recently, they fell into the Great Abyss, this HUGE pit. It's way to deep, they shouldn't have been able to make it. But they did, of course, and then they appeared a few days later, trying to stop the train from getting to the Mecha forge. Long story short, after being captured and somehow escaping the Shadow Clan, Eli came along with a new blaster design and pulled a fusion move, at least that's what Twist told me, and he cut the train in half." She gave a small laugh. "Sorry, sorta ranted there."



Tiare: "Wow. It!s okay, everyone needs a good rant once in a while. I hope you and Dustin don't, I don't know, kill each other during camp, that would be kinda awkward and totally bad. If you don't mind my asking, why don't the Shane's like you guys? You don't have to tell me if you don't want to."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: "Wow. It!s okay, everyone needs a good rant once in a while. I hope you and Dustin don't, I don't know, kill each other during camp, that would be kinda awkward and totally bad. If you don't mind my asking, why don't the Shane's like you guys? You don't have to tell me if you don't want to."



Dana: "I already almost got in trouble for almost dueling him. Well, my dad doesn't like the Shanes because when he and Will were younger, they were competing to be trained bay Shanai, aka the Unbeatable Master. One of the best slingers who ever lived. Will won. From then on, Will and my dad were enemies. Then, my dad started ghouling slugs. On his first time firing a ghoul, it sorta opened up a portal to who knows where, and Will was sucked inside of it. That was when me, Eli, and Dustin were around ten years old. So for five years, my dad made the Express and ghouled more slugs. Then Eli came, and the whole rivalry started up again. Eli thinks it's wrong to ghoul slugs. But we give them more firepower when we do. No slug could change its own and my appearance like Eris if it weren't ghouled. They don't get that ghouls are the new generation."

OOC Sorry for all the Slugterra nerdiness, Winds ;D


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "I already almost got in trouble for almost dueling him. Well, my dad doesn't like the Shanes because when he and Will were younger, they were competing to be trained bay Shanai, aka the Unbeatable Master. One of the best slingers who ever lived. Will won. From then on, Will and my dad were enemies. Then, my dad started ghouling slugs. On his first time firing a ghoul, it sorta opened up a portal to who knows where, and Will was sucked inside of it. That was when me, Eli, and Dustin were around ten years old. So for five years, my dad made the Express and ghouled more slugs. Then Eli came, and the whole rivalry started up again. Eli thinks it's wrong to ghoul slugs. But we give them more firepower when we do. No slug could change its own and my appearance like Eris if it weren't ghouled. They don't get that ghouls are the new generation."
> 
> OOC Sorry for all the Slugterra nerdiness, Winds ;D



OIC: lol, this was my super sneaky plan/trap to get you to explain what Slug Terra was. You don't have to apologize.

Tiare: She listened intently. She didn't really understand what ghoulish was, but she understood the gist - it was kind of like Jumba and his experimenting and creating things and messing with genetics, it was controversial and some disapproved and people sometimes got in trouble for it. "Wow, that sucks. I don't know what I'd do in your place."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> OIC: lol, this was my super sneaky plan/trap to get you to explain what Slug Terra was. You don't have to apologize.
> 
> Tiare: She listened intently. She didn't really understand what ghoulish was, but she understood the gist - it was kind of like Jumba and his experimenting and creating things and messing with genetics, it was controversial and some disapproved and people sometimes got in trouble for it. "Wow, that sucks. I don't know what I'd do in your place."



OOC lol You could've just had Tiare ask Dana what Slug Terra was... 

Dana: "It doesn't really. I just try and stay out of the way. But I did duel Eli before..." Her face turned red. "I had to get scorch marks off my blaster, which took three days. Dad wasn't too pleased about that. Twist thought it was plain funny."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC lol You could've just had Tiare ask Dana what Slug Terra was...
> 
> Dana: "It doesn't really. I just try and stay out of the way. But I did duel Eli before..." Her face turned red. "I had to get scorch marks off my blaster, which took three days. Dad wasn't too pleased about that. Twist thought it was plain funny."



OOC: lol maybe

Tiare: She blinked. "Wow."


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: I'm not even reading the conversation between Tiare and Dana. I'm just too lazy.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: I'm not even reading the conversation between Tiare and Dana. I'm just too lazy.



OOC: Thy basically talked about their lives, the sky and space, and their worlds.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: I'm not even reading the conversation between Tiare and Dana. I'm just too lazy.



OOC  I understand, some of those posts were reeeeeeeeeally long...


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Thy basically talked about their lives, the sky and space, and their worlds.



OOC: All I need to know is if they're talking at night or in the morning.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> OOC: lol maybe
> 
> Tiare: She blinked. "Wow."



OOC I guess she could have, but where's the fun in that?

Dana: "Yeah. And they think Eli's the good guy. Good guys do not set you on fire. Well, I guess it was a duel, but still." She toyed with her phone.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: All I need to know is if they're talking at night or in the morning.



OOC: I think it's still night


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC I guess she could have, but where's the fun in that?
> 
> Dana: "Yeah. And they think Eli's the good guy. Good guys do not set you on fire. Well, I guess it was a duel, but still." She toyed with her phone.



Tiare: "We'll, at least you're out of his way and your dad's way here." They would be hanging out her and the two of them could carry on their children's war down there.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: All I need to know is if they're talking at night or in the morning.





Fairywings said:


> Tiare: "We'll, at least you're out of his way and your dad's way here." They would be hanging out her and the two of them could carry on their children's war down there.



OOC Nighttime, but if you need to speed it up to morning, we could end the conversation early (if that's alright, Wings)

Dana: "Yeah, I guess so. It's fun to duel, don't get me wrong, but being up here is awesome." Then her phone buzzed in her hands. Twist was actually calling this time. She rolled her eyes. "Twist. He's calling. Voice mail." She shut her phone off and put it back under her pillow, not in the mood of talk to Twist, because wherever Twist was, he rdad would be nearby. And that was a conversation that could simply wait until morning.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Nighttime, but if you need to speed it up to morning, we could end the conversation early (if that's alright, Wings)
> 
> Dana: "Yeah, I guess so. It's fun to duel, don't get me wrong, but being up here is awesome." Then her phone buzzed in her hands. Twist was actually calling this time. She rolled her eyes. "Twist. He's calling. Voice mail." She shut her phone off and put it back under her pillow, not in the mood of talk to Twist, because wherever Twist was, he rdad would be nearby. And that was a conversation that could simply wait until morning.



OOC: That's fine if it needs to speed up.

Tiare: "I have two sisters. I know how annoying people can be."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> OOC: That's fine if it needs to speed up.
> 
> Tiare: "I have two sisters. I know how annoying people can be."



OOC 

Dana: "Well, I guess I have my dad's apprentice. No siblings, and I'm unsure if I like that or not..."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC
> 
> Dana: "Well, I guess I have my dad's apprentice. No siblings, and I'm unsure if I like that or not..."



Tiare: She shrugged. "It usually depends on the person you're talking to."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: She shrugged. "It usually depends on the person you're talking to."



Dana: "I guess so," she agreed, laying down. She looked at the ceiling, imagining the stars in constellations above her.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "I guess so," she agreed, laying down. She looked at the ceiling, imagining the stars in constellations above her.



Tiare: She put her bookmark in her book and put it away.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Nighttime, but if you need to speed it up to morning, we could end the conversation early (if that's alright, Wings)



OOC: You should probably speed it up so we can get things going. Of course, you don't have too speed it up _too_ fast because I got an idea.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: You should probably speed it up so we can get things going. Of course, you don't have too speed it up too fast because I got an idea.



OOC: okay.

Tiare: She played with her necklace, it was just the word Ohana on a chain.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: You should probably speed it up so we can get things going. Of course, you don't have too speed it up _too_ fast because I got an idea.



OOC Okay

Dana: She rolled over, feeling only slightly homesick. She thought about what she'd be doing if she were back home. She'd probably be just now getting home from exploring some of the deep jungles before the Shadow Clan came out. Her dad would be testing one of his new weapons or working on ghouling. Twist would probably be with her dad or practicing dueling. Instead, here she was, in the Burning World, the land of the sun and moon and stars.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Okay
> 
> Dana: She rolled over, feeling only slightly homesick. She thought about what she'd be doing if she were back home. She'd probably be just now getting home from exploring some of the deep jungles before the Shadow Clan came out. Her dad would be testing one of his new weapons or working on ghouling. Twist would probably be with her dad or practicing dueling. Instead, here she was, in the Burning World, the land of the sun and moon and stars.



OOC: you've got 3000+ posts by the way.

Tiare: She wondered what her family was doing. Stitch and Lilo were in bed. Jumba was probably tinkering with something. Pleakley would be trying on new outfits or watching a movie, Nani would be hanging out, watching a movie, talking on the phone to David or sleeping. All that was missing was her.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Jori: In the midst of Tiare and Dana's conversation, Jori had lain back down and closed her eyes. She did listen to the whole conversation though before she fell asleep.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> OOC: you've got 3000+ posts by the way.
> 
> Tiare: She wondered what her family was doing. Stitch and Lilo were in bed. Jumba was probably tinkering with something. Pleakley would be trying on new outfits or watching a movie, Nani would be hanging out, watching a movie, talking on the phone to David or sleeping. All that was missing was her.




OOC Yeah, I can remember what my 3000th post was, it was complaining about the grossness of churros....


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Yeah, I can remember what my 3000th post was, it was complaining about the grossness of churros....



OOC: Really? That's weird.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Really? That's weird.



OOC Yeah... Random thread


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Yeah... Random thread



OOC: Of course.

Ugh, I kinda don't know what to do now, we kinda stopped talking! Hopefully Silv will kick in he idea or something.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Of course.
> 
> Ugh, I kinda don't know what to do now, we kinda stopped talking! Hopefully Silv will kick in he idea or something.



OOC Me either... Wait for Silv, I guess


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Me either... Wait for Silv, I guess



OOC: Done with my idea. Time to wake up!

Annabelle: She woke up super early. She turned on her phone and checked the time. It was 6:00. "Great," she said out loud. She decided to go outside to get some fresh air and walk around until Melanie woke up. All she could think about still was Nathan. Then she looked down. She was in her green pj's and bear shapped slippers that were supoosed to look like her little cousins when the were turned to bears. "Yolo." She continues walking around. Then she saw some guy put papers in the little mailbox things in each cabin. "Must be the schedules for today." She jogged back (she could run well in her slippers) and took one of the papers. She looked at it, went back inside to put it on her bed, then left and continued walking around.

OOC: This was my plan. Here's what the schedules are.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Done with my idea. Time to wake up!
> 
> Annabelle: She woke up super early. She turned on her phone and checked the time. It was 6:00. "Great," she said out loud. She decided to go outside to get some fresh air and walk around until Melanie woke up. All she could think about still was Nathan. Then she looked down. She was in her green pj's and bear shapped slippers that were supoosed to look like her little cousins when the were turned to bears. "Yolo." She continues walking around. Then she saw some guy put papers in the little mailbox things in each cabin. "Must be the schedules for today." She jogged back (she could run well in her slippers) and took one of the papers. She looked at it, went back inside to put it on her bed, then left and continued walking around.
> 
> OOC: This was my plan. Here's what the schedules are.



OOC: That was a cool looking schedule.

Jiang: He woke up and meditated for three minutes.

Chao: She woke up and meditated or three minutes at the same time.

Andrew: He woke up but lay on bed, not wanting to disturb either of his roommates.

Tiare: She woke up, one hand still holding her necklace.


----------



## Cinderella8

Dana: She woke up early. Blinking the sleep from her eyes, she ran her fingers through her messy hair. She sat up with a yawn.

Dustin: Throughout the night, he had a nightmare, the usual, when he had been watching when his dad had been dueling Blakk, and could do nothing. He sat up.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Jori: Jori had gotten up by 5:55 so she could get all ready by 6.  She brushed through her hair quick and slipped on jeans, a heavy sweatshirt, and tennis shoes.  She slipped a ponytail on her arm just in case.  She wondered if she should bring her back pack.  *better be light* she went to the window and watched for Dustin.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: Jori had gotten up by 5:55 so she could get all ready by 6.  She brushed through her hair quick and slipped on jeans, a heavy sweatshirt, and tennis shoes.  She slipped a ponytail on her arm just in case.  She wondered if she should bring her back pack.  *better be light* she went to the window and watched for Dustin.



Dustin: He got ready, wearing a gray sweatshirt and lightweight jeans. He loaded his blaster, and some of his slugs jumped in his backpack. He then slipped out of his cabin, not wanting to wake the others, and walked to Jori's cabin.


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: She was still sleeping peacefully. 

Britannia: Britannia had woken around 5:00. 

Richard: He was one day late to camp, all because his flight from Paris had been late, but he arrived very early in the morning. He was very tired when he got his bunk assignments, so he opened up the door to see his new cabin mates.

Britannia: She got out her whistle from her bag, then blew into it hard to wake her other bunkmates if they weren't up already.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Kari: She was still sleeping peacefully.
> 
> Britannia: Britannia had woken around 5:00.
> 
> Richard: He was one day late to camp, all because his flight from Paris had been late, but he arrived very early in the morning. He was very tired when he got his bunk assignments, so he opened up the door to see his new cabin mates.
> 
> Britannia: She got out her whistle from her bag, then blew into it hard to wake her other bunkmates if they weren't up already.



OOC Oh my goodness if I were ever at camp and someone did what Britannia just did I'd lose it. Not a morning person.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He got ready, wearing a gray sweatshirt and lightweight jeans. He loaded his blaster, and some of his slugs jumped in his backpack. He then slipped out of his cabin, not wanting to wake the others, and walked to Jori's cabin.



Jori: Jori saw Dustin heading toward her cabin.  She opened the door as carefully and quietly as she could just in case Dana and Tiare were still asleep.  Also so Dana wouldn't see Dustin.  She hurried out the door and closed it as quickly and quietly as possible.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: She was still sleeping peacefully.
> 
> Britannia: Britannia had woken around 5:00.
> 
> Richard: He was one day late to camp, all because his flight from Paris had been late, but he arrived very early in the morning. He was very tired when he got his bunk assignments, so he opened up the door to see his new cabin mates.
> 
> Britannia: She got out her whistle from her bag, then blew into it hard to wake her other bunkmates if they weren't up already.



Josie: she screamed. "Hey!"


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: she screamed. "Hey!"



OOC: Cindy,  SAME!

Britannia: She then stood up and went into the bathroom. She said, "I'm going out for my early morning run. I always blow my whistle to signal my aunt and sisters when I am going out so you know where I am."

Richard: He yelled, "MORNING!"

Kari: Kari slept.


----------



## Silvermist20

The Villianess said:


> OOC: Cindy,  SAME!
> 
> Britannia: She then stood up and went into the bathroom. She said, "I'm going out for my early morning run. I always blow my whistle to signal my aunt and sisters when I am going out so you know where I am."
> 
> Richard: He yelled, "MORNING!"
> 
> Kari: Kari slept.



Nathan: He woke up after he heard Richard. "Dude, seriously?"


----------



## The Villianess

Silvermist20 said:


> Nathan: He woke up after he heard Richard. "Dude, seriously?"



Richard: He shut the door. He said, "Sorry. Energy from the plane."


----------



## Silvermist20

Nicki: She woke up.

Vic: She woke up after Nicki. "Morning Nicki!"

Nicki: "Morning."

Vic: "Well, I'm going to get dressed and take a walk."

Nicki: "Whatever."

Clarissa: She woke up, but went back to sleep. She was enjoying her dream. She was destroying the world.

Melanie: She woke up and strecthed. Then she got ready so she could visit Annabelle before breakfast. Then after breakfast, she would hang up a couple pictures and posters near her bunk. Once she was ready, she went outside. She saw Annabelle in her pajamas walking around. She ran up to her. "Boo!"

Annabelle: "Hey."

Melanie: "What are you doing in your pj's?"

Annabelle: "I _have_ to see Nathan. I didn't have time to get ready."

Melanie: "You really like him don't you?"

Annabelle: "Yeah."

Melanie: "Well, I'll go with you. We're almost to his cabin anyway."

Annabelle: "Ok." They continued walking.


----------



## Silvermist20

The Villianess said:


> Richard: He shut the door. He said, "Sorry. Energy from the plane."



Nathan: "Let me guess, you're our room mate? I'm Nathan Fitzherbert."


----------



## The Villianess

Silvermist20 said:


> Nathan: "Let me guess, you're our room mate? I'm Nathan Fitzherbert."



Richard: "Related to Flynn Rider?" he asked. "I am related to Phoebus."


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: Jori saw Dustin heading toward her cabin.  She opened the door as carefully and quietly as she could just in case Dana and Tiare were still asleep.  Also so Dana wouldn't see Dustin.  She hurried out the door and closed it as quickly and quietly as possible.




Dustin: He smiled. "Good morning," he said. Beeker, who was on his shoulder as usual, gave two squeaks. "I'm guessing that means good morning," Dustin laughed.


----------



## Silvermist20

The Villianess said:


> Richard: "Related to Flynn Rider?" he asked. "I am related to Phoebus."



Nathan: "Yes, I am. And before you ask, I'm not good at smolders."


----------



## The Villianess

Silvermist20 said:


> Nathan: "Yes, I am. And before you ask, I'm not good at smolders."



Richard: He laughed.


----------



## Cinderella8

Dana: When she woke up, she rubbed the sleep from her eyes and right away grabbed her phone and called Twist back. A holograph image of him appeared.

Twist: "If you EVER put me on voice mail again-

Dana: "Twist, I'm not in the mood. I was busy last night. What did you need?

Twist: "Well, I wanted to let you know, your Mecha sorta got blown up..."

Dana: "What? How?"

Twist: "It involved the Shane Gang and a bludgeon slug-"

Dana: "Dude, you were using my Mecha!"

Twist: "Mine was in repair, I was just borrowing it-"

Dana: "You stink. I'd better have a new one by the time I get back." Then she hung up, rolling her eyes. Nice job, Twist. She began to get ready for the day.


----------



## Silvermist20

The Villianess said:


> Richard: He laughed.



OOC: Lol Villainess 1234 posts.

Nathan: He gave him a failed smolder. "You see?"


----------



## The Villianess

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Lol Villainess 1234 posts.
> 
> Nathan: He gave him a failed smolder. "You see?"



OOC: Didn't even notice, wow that just shows how observant I am.

Richard: "It seems fine."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He smiled. "Good morning," he said. Beeker, who was on his shoulder as usual, gave two squeaks. "I'm guessing that means good morning," Dustin laughed.



Jori: "Well good morning to you too." she giggled.  "I wonder how far we should go."  She checked the watch she had slipped on last minute.  "We need to be to the Mess Hall by 9 if we want to eat breakfast."


----------



## Silvermist20

The Villianess said:


> OOC: Didn't even notice, wow that just shows how observant I am.
> 
> Richard: "It seems fine."



Nathan: "Whatever." he heard a knock on the door. "Come in."

Annabelle: "Hey."

Nathan: "Oh, um, hi." He stood up. "Sup."

Annabelle: "Um, uh, um, uh, um."

Melanie: "Excuse us for a second. Annabelle probably forgot what she was going to say." She pulled her over to the corner. "What is wrong with you?"

Annabelle: "He looks SO HOT!" she whispered.

Melanie: "Just cause he has no shirt on?"

Annabelle: "He has abs!"

Melanie: "Just get over there and don't make a fool out of yourself!" She pushed her over there. "We're back."

Annabelle: "So, um, who are you?" she asked Richard.


----------



## The Villianess

Richard: He looked at the two girls. He said, "The name's Richard. I am the nephew of Phoebus."


----------



## Doodle98

Eric: he woke up. He let Willie and Kody sleep, but it seemed that Dustin was already up. he got ready and went outside.


----------



## Fairywings

The Villianess said:


> Kari: She was still sleeping peacefully.
> 
> Britannia: Britannia had woken around 5:00.
> 
> Richard: He was one day late to camp, all because his flight from Paris had been late, but he arrived very early in the morning. He was very tired when he got his bunk assignments, so he opened up the door to see his new cabin mates.
> 
> Britannia: She got out her whistle from her bag, then blew into it hard to wake her other bunkmates if they weren't up already.



Chao: She continued to meditate, unruffled.


----------



## The Villianess

Britannia: She left running.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Chao: She continued to meditate, unruffled.



Josie: she looked at her. "How?"


----------



## Fairywings

The Villianess said:


> OOC: Cindy,  SAME!
> 
> Britannia: She then stood up and went into the bathroom. She said, "I'm going out for my early morning run. I always blow my whistle to signal my aunt and sisters when I am going out so you know where I am."
> 
> Richard: He yelled, "MORNING!"
> 
> Kari: Kari slept.



Jiang: "Good morning. Now, if you would be so kind as to quiet down, I must finish my meditation."


----------



## The Villianess

Fairywings said:


> Jiang: "Good morning. Now, if you would be so kind as to quiet down, I must finish my meditation."



Richard: "I'm really sorry."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: she looked at her. "How?"



Chao: Without opening her eyes or moving, she said, "I have been meditating since the age of three, just like my brother. Both of us have perfected the art of meditation. I am never disturbed."


----------



## Fairywings

The Villianess said:


> Richard: "I'm really sorry."



Jiang: "Just don't do it again. I do not get disturbed, but it is easier to focus with quiet."


----------



## Silvermist20

The Villianess said:


> Richard: He looked at the two girls. He said, "The name's Richard. I am the nephew of Phoebus."



Annabelle: "Oh. Well, nice to meet you. So Nathan, you want to go to breakfast with us when it's time?"

Nathan: "Sure. But, are you going in that?"

Annabelle: She forgot that she was in her pajamas. _"Way to make a first impression, Annabelle,"_ she thought. "It'll be just like going to breakfast at home."

Nathan: He laughed. "Ok then."

Melanie: "Maybe I could invite Drew to come. Be right back." She left the cabin, went to his, and knocked on the door.


----------



## The Villianess

Britannia: She was running outside at a good speed.

Richard: He set his stuff on the empty bunk. He said, "Do you guys know where there's anything to eat?"

Britannia: Britannia ran faster.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Annabelle: "Oh. Well, nice to meet you. So Nathan, you want to go to breakfast with us when it's time?"
> 
> Nathan: "Sure. But, are you going in that?"
> 
> Annabelle: She forgot that she was in her pajamas. "Way to make a first impression, Annabelle," she thought. "It'll be just like going to breakfast at home."
> 
> Nathan: He laughed. "Ok then."
> 
> Melanie: "Maybe I could invite Drew to come. Be right back." She left the cabin, went to his, and knocked on the door.



Andrew: He had just gotten out of bed and hastily through on a t-shirt and jeans when she knocked in the door. His hair was sticking up in all different directions when he opened the door. "Morning Mel," he said drowsily


----------



## Fairywings

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: She was running outside at a good speed.
> 
> Richard: He set his stuff on the empty bunk. He said, "Do you guys know where there's anything to eat?"
> 
> Britannia: Britannia ran faster.



Jiang: "The mess hall has meals everyday."


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: He had just gotten out of bed and hastily through on a t-shirt and jeans when she knocked in the door. His hair was sticking up in all different directions when he opened the door. "Morning Mel," he said drowsily



Melanie: "Morning. I was wondering if you's like to come to berakfast with Annabelle, Nathan, and I."


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: "Morning. I was wondering if you's like to come to berakfast with Annabelle, Nathan, and I."



Andrew: "Sure."


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "Sure."



Melanie: "Great! Come with me." She lead him to Nathan's cabin.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: "Great! Come with me." She lead him to Nathan's cabin.



Andrew: He followed, trying to flatten his hair.

Jiang: He finished and stood up. "Right, I'm done now. By the way, my name is Jiang Li, my parents are Shang and Mulan Li."

Chao: She finished and stood up. "Right then, now that that's done, good morning."

Tiare: "Good morning," she said before starting to get ready for the day.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: He followed, trying to flatten his hair.
> 
> Jiang: He finished and stood up. "Right, I'm done now. By the way, my name is Jiang Li, my parents are Shang and Mulan Li."
> 
> Chao: She finished and stood up. "Right then, now that that's done, good morning."
> 
> Tiare: "Good morning," she said before starting to get ready for the day.



Melanie: Once they got there, she knocked on the door.

Nathan: "It's open!"

Melanie: "Hello again." She checked the time. It was 6:35. "We can just hang out until breakfast."


----------



## Fairywings

Andrew: "Hey guys."

Jiang: "Morning. Oh, Nathan, Richard, that's Andrew or Drew, he's a friend of mine."


----------



## The Villianess

Richard: He nodded to Andrew. He said, "Nice to meet you." 
Then he began to unpack quietly. He asked Annabelle, "Who are you related to?" 

Kari: She woke up in her cabin.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Well good morning to you too." she giggled.  "I wonder how far we should go."  She checked the watch she had slipped on last minute.  "We need to be to the Mess Hall by 9 if we want to eat breakfast."



OOC By now, what time is it?

Dustin: "Well, I guess we see how far we can go in maybe an hour or an hour and a half? Then we head down?" he suggested.

Alana: She began to wake up. She yawned and rubbed her eyes. She felt her hair- it was probably a Merida-style bed-head. Alana yawned again and pulled herself out of bed. Alana grabbed her wand. Usually she'd just get ready without magic, but she felt even more tired than usual. So she waved her wand, and in a flash she was in a tee-shirt, skinny jeans tucked into boots, and her hair was wavy and tangle-free. She slowly left the cabin, still feeling drowsy.


----------



## IndigoFaith

Winifred: She woke up, and decided to work on her invention till breakfast time.

Star:She woke, and got dressed, then she hurried outside, hoping to meet people.


Jewel: She got out of bed, did her makeup for a while, and strutted outside.

Wind:"Good morning everyone!" Wind said smiling as she got up.


----------



## Doodle98

Opal: she yawned and sat up. She got ready. She didn't even look at the other people in her cabin.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

> Dustin: "Well, I guess we see how far we can go in maybe an hour or an hour and a half? Then we head down?" he suggested.
> 
> Alana: She began to wake up. She yawned and rubbed her eyes. She felt her hair- it was probably a Merida-style bed-head. Alana yawned again and pulled herself out of bed. Alana grabbed her wand. Usually she'd just get ready without magic, but she felt even more tired than usual. So she waved her wand, and in a flash she was in a tee-shirt, skinny jeans tucked into boots, and her hair was wavy and tangle-free. She slowly left the cabin, still feeling drowsy


.


OOC: we can just say for them it's only like 10 after 6.

Jori: "Sounds like a plan to me."  They headed toward the mountain.


----------



## Cinderella8

IndigoFaith said:


> Star:She woke, and got dressed, then she hurried outside, hoping to meet people.





GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC: we can just say for them it's only like 10 after 6.
> 
> Jori: "Sounds like a plan to me."  They headed toward the mountain.



OOC M'kay 

Dustin: "Okay." He followed Jori. "How'd you sleep?" _You probably had a better night than me..._


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC M'kay
> 
> 
> Dustin: "Okay." He followed Jori. "How'd you sleep?" _You probably had a better night than me..._





Jori: "when I was asleep it was fine. In the middle of the night I talked with Dana and Tiare.  And I woke up a couple of times. You?"


----------



## Cinderella8

(Sorry double post, the edit button is loading right...)

Alana: She walked outside and saw someone she had yet to meet (Star). "Hello," she said, holding her hand out to shake. "I'm Alana Russo."


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "when I was asleep it was fine. In the middle of the night I talked with Dana and Tiare.  And I woke up a couple of times. You?"



Dustin: _Bleck. Dana._ "Well, it could have been better," he admitted. "My dreams aren't exactly _nice_..."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: _Bleck. Dana._ "Well, it could have been better," he admitted. "My dreams aren't exactly _nice_..."



Jori: Jori was a little confused, "Do you have nightmares every night?"


----------



## IndigoFaith

Cinderella8 said:


> (Sorry double post, the edit button is loading right...)
> 
> Alana: She walked outside and saw someone she had yet to meet (Star). "Hello," she said, holding her hand out to shake. "I'm Alana Russo."



Star: "I'm Star" she said with a smile.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: Jori was a little confused, "Do you have nightmares every night?"





IndigoFaith said:


> Star: "I'm Star" she said with a smile.



Dustin: His face turned a very nice shade of pink. "Not _every_ night," he said. "But.. most nights, yeah..."

Alana: "Hello, Star!" she said cheerfully. "Who are you related to? I'm Alex, Justin, and Mac Russo's cousin."


----------



## IndigoFaith

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: His face turned a very nice shade of pink. "Not _every_ night," he said. "But.. most nights, yeah..."
> 
> Alana: "Hello, Star!" she said cheerfully. "Who are you related to? I'm Alex, Justin, and Mac Russo's cousin."



Star: "I'm Tiana's and Naveen's daughter."


----------



## Cinderella8

IndigoFaith said:


> Star: "I'm Tiana's and Naveen's daughter."



Alana: "That's cool, I _love_ that movie!"


----------



## IndigoFaith

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "That's cool, I _love_ that movie!"



Star: Smiling, she said "So are you enjoying camp?"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: His face turned a very nice shade of pink. "Not _every_ night," he said. "But.. most nights, yeah..."
> 
> Alana: "Hello, Star!" she said cheerfully. "Who are you related to? I'm Alex, Justin, and Mac Russo's cousin."



Jori: Jori knew what he was probably having nightmares about. "I only have nightmares occasionally. Like on my birthday, which is during school, so I don't get to... see... anyone.  I still can't imagine having one almost every night though."


----------



## Cinderella8

IndigoFaith said:


> Star: Smiling, she said "So are you enjoying camp?"



Alana: She nodded enthusiastically. "It's awesome," she said. "Way better than spending summer at boring old home."


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: Jori knew what he was probably having nightmares about. "I only have nightmares occasionally. Like on my birthday, which is during school, so I don't get to... see... anyone.  I still can't imagine having one almost every night though."



Dustin: "Honestly, I've _almost_ gotten used to it. I almost remember it's just a dream."


----------



## IndigoFaith

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She nodded enthusiastically. "It's awesome," she said. "Way better than spending summer at boring old home."



Star:"Yes, I'm excited about seeing a new place during summer."


----------



## Cinderella8

IndigoFaith said:


> Star:"Yes, I'm excited about seeing a new place during summer."



Alana: "I see new places all the time, I've seen pegasi and all sorts of magical creatures from the wizard world, but I like this place because it still has an essence of magic, but thee's more people my age to hang out with and make friends."


----------



## Fairywings

The Villianess said:


> Richard: He nodded to Andrew. He said, "Nice to meet you."
> Then he began to unpack quietly. He asked Annabelle, "Who are you related to?"
> 
> Kari: She woke up in her cabin.



Andrew: "Nice to meet you too."

Chao: She stepped out of her cabin, ready for the day.

Tiare: She finished getting ready and stepped outside.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Honestly, I've _almost_ gotten used to it. I almost remember it's just a dream."



Jori: Jori thought it was pretty sad that Dustin had to live like he did.  They just reached the bottom of the mountain.

OOC: will they need like climbing supplies, like some rope and a harness, or is there a well kept path for them to take?


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: Jori thought it was pretty sad that Dustin had to life like he did.  They just reached the bottom of the mountain.
> 
> OOC: will they need like climbing supplies, like some rope and a harness, or is there a well kept path for them to take?



OOC Um... I'm not positive...

Dustin: He looked at the mountain and forgot all about his dreams last night. Now he was just focused on the mountain. "Whoa," he said. Eli would be jealous.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Um... I'm not positive...
> 
> Dustin: He looked at the mountain and forgot all about his dreams last night. Now he was just focused on the mountain. "Whoa," he said. Eli would be jealous.



Jori: Jori giggled. "Haven't you ever seen a mountain before?"


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: Jori giggled. "Haven't you ever seen a mountain?"



Dustin: "Um, no. Unlike Eli, he had to stay up here at the Surface until he was fifteen, I've always lived in Slugterra. There aren't mountains there."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Um, no. Unlike Eli, he had to stay up here at the Surface until he was fifteen, I've always lived in Slugterra. There aren't mountains there."



Jori: "You'll have to come to this world more often.  This mountain isn't even that big!"


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: No idea what to do with my characters.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

OOC : be back soon, gotta go roller blading with my DSis


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "You'll have to come to this world more often.  This mountain isn't even that big!"



Dustin: "Yeah, I guess so. It isn't?" His eyes got wide. "Mountains can be _bigger_?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> OOC: No idea what to do with my characters.



OOC Peter isn't doing anything, neither is Dana, though she's in a semi-bad mood


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Peter isn't doing anything, neither is Dana, though she's in a semi-bad mood



OOC: I'll have to use Chao, Andrew and Jiang are still in the cabin talking to people, and Tiare is way too shy.

Chao:  She was wandering in camp when she accidentally bumped into Peter. "Oh, man, I'm sorry, really didn't see you there."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I'll have to use Chao, Andrew and Jiang are still in the cabin talking to people, and Tiare is way too shy.
> 
> Chao:  She was wandering in camp when she accidentally bumped into Peter. "Oh, man, I'm sorry, really didn't see you there."



OOC Okie dokey

Peter: He gave a small laugh. "Nah, it's okay," he said. "Um, I don't think we've met- I'm Peter."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Okie dokey
> 
> Peter: He gave a small laugh. "Nah, it's okay," he said. "Um, I don't think we've met- I'm Peter."



Chao: "I'm Chao, it's nice to meet you."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Chao: "I'm Chao, it's nice to meet you."



OOC Sorry I disappeared; I was feeding some animals

Peter: He held out his hand to shake. "I'm son of Hercules and Megara."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Sorry I disappeared; I was feeding some animals
> 
> Peter: He held out his hand to shake. "I'm son of Hercules and Megara."



Chao: She shook his hand. "I'm the daughter of Shang and Mulan."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Chao: She shook his hand. "I'm the daughter of Shang and Mulan."



Peter: "Cool. So, are you a bit of a girly girl or a warrior who beats Huns?"


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Cool. So, are you a bit of a girly girl or a warrior who beats Huns?"



Chao: "Oh, I'm a warrior through and through. When I was born they just decided I'd end up like Mom, they didn't even try to get me to be like other girls."


----------



## Cinderella8

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "Cool. So, are you a bit of a girly girl or a warrior who beats Huns?"





Fairywings said:


> Chao: "Oh, I'm a warrior through and through. When I was born they just decided I'd end up like Mom, they didn't even try to get me to be like other girls."



OOC Whoops! I said Dustin. I meant Peter.

Peter: "Nice," he said. "So, enjoying camp so far?"


----------



## IndigoFaith

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "I see new places all the time, I've seen pegasi and all sorts of magical creatures from the wizard world, but I like this place because it still has an essence of magic, but thee's more people my age to hang out with and make friends."



Star:"Mostly I spend my time in New Orleans, and sometimes I visit Maldonia."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Whoops! I said Dustin. I meant Peter.
> 
> Peter: "Nice," he said. "So, enjoying camp so far?"



OOC: I figured.

Chao: "I guess it's nice. Haven't really done much here yet. What about you?"


----------



## Cinderella8

IndigoFaith said:


> Star:"Mostly I spend my time in New Orleans, and sometimes I visit Maldonia."



Alana: "Cool, I've never been to New Orleans. So, what are you planning to do today?" She barely stifled a yawn.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I figured.
> 
> Chao: "I guess it's nice. Haven't really done much here yet. What about you?"



Peter: "Neither have I," he admitted. "But I gotta say, it beats spending summer with Phil pushing me to work out more."


----------



## IndigoFaith

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "Cool, I've never been to New Orleans. So, what are you planning to do today?" She barely stifled a yawn.



Star:"I'm not sure yet, maybe  I'll explore a bit. How about you?"


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "Neither have I," he admitted. "But I gotta say, it beats spending summer with Phil pushing me to work out more."



Chao: "That does sound like that would be annoying. Usually in the summers, the Li family goes and tracks down enemies of the empire or go on missions for the emperor, but this time the Emperor told my parents to take a well-earned break, so they're traveling around the world and me and my older brother Jiang are stuck here."


----------



## Cinderella8

IndigoFaith said:


> Star:"I'm not sure yet, maybe  I'll explore a bit. How about you?"



Alana: She shrugged. "I was thinking about hitting the lake after breakfast. I like swimming."

Dana: After getting ready, she walked out of her cabin and found Alana and another girl.

Alana: "Oh, hi Dana! Good morning."

Dana: Not in a perfect mood, she raised an eyebrow. "It would be better if Twist hadn't trashed my Mecha last night."

Alana: "That stinks. Can you get a new one?"

Dana: "My dad sorta blew up the forge that makes them, so not for a while."

Alana: "Oh. Well Dana, this is Star."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Chap: "That does sound like that would be annoying. Usually in the summers, the Li family goes and tracks down enemies of the empire or go on missions for the emperor, but this time the Emperor told my parents to take a well-earned break, so they're traveling around the world and me and my older brother Jiang are stuck here."



Peter: "Wow, your summers sound good. The main perks of my summers are visiting Mount Olympus on Pegasus."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "Wow, your summers sound good. The main perks of my summers are visiting Mount Olympus on Pegasus."



Chao: "Good, but dangerous. This is going to be a change of pace."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Chao: "Good, but dangerous. This is going to be a change of pace."



Peter: "Yeah, I guess so. What are you planning to do today?"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Yeah, I guess so. It isn't?" His eyes got wide. "Mountains can be _bigger_?"



Jori: While laughing she said, "yes, this one is actually pretty small. I've been to mt Everest, which is the tallest mountain in the world. It's actually 29,029 feet. Do you have high places like that in slug terra?"


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: While laughing she said, "yes, this one is actually pretty small. I've been to mt Everest, which is the tallest mountain in the world. It's actually 29,029 feet. Do you have high places like that in slug terra?"



Dustin: "Whoa. No, we don't, we've only got hills. The highest I've ever been is how high the Drop took me, to the ceiling of a cavern, that's it. Eli lives on a tall hill, but that's about it."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "Yeah, I guess so. What are you planning to do today?"



Chao: "No idea. Maybe I'll go swimming or rock climbing."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Chao: "No idea. Maybe I'll go swimming or rock climbing."



Peter: "I'm planning on swimming; I never get to. We live by the ocean, but mainly just for the view. The ocean is like Poseidon's territory, I guess..."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "I'm planning on swimming; I never get to. We live by the ocean, but mainly just for the view. The ocean is like Poseidon's territory, I guess..."



Chao: "I see. You must ave a really strange family, all those deities."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Chao: "I see. You must ave a really strange family, all those deities."



Peter: "You get used to it after a while, though it can be confusing."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "You get used to it after a while, though it can be confusing."



Chao: "That makes sense. So do you get the whole "You're probably going to be a great hero, because your dad certainly was" thing, or do people pretty much leave you alone. My brother Jiang and I get the whole "Your parents are both such amazing people and brave war heroes, I'm sure you'll be just like them!" We try, both of us already do things for the emperor as I've already mentioned. To not be extraordinary would be to bring dishonor on the family."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Chao: "That makes sense. So do you get the whole "You're probably going to be a great hero, because your dad certainly was" thing, or do people pretty much leave you alone. My brother Jiang and I get the whole "Your parents are both such amazing people and brave war heroes, I'm sure you'll be just like them!" We try, both of us already do things for the emperor as I've already mentioned. To not be extraordinary would be to bring dishonor on the family."



Peter: "Oh man, all the time. I mean, mom and dad don't push me very hard, but I know they've got high expectations. Zeus and the other gods have definitely hinted they want me to be a great hero like my dad."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "Oh man, all the time. I mean, mom and dad don't push me very hard, but I know they've got high expectations. Zeus and the other gods have definitely hinted they want me to be a great hero like my dad."



Chao: She grinned. "Doesn't that sound familiar. I try to do what I can to fulfill expectations though, because honor is essential to life in China. If you bring dishonor, you don't just bring dishonor down on yourself, you bring it down your family and your ancestors as well. I could not do that to Grandfather Fa or the deceased Grandfather Li, even if Great Grandmother Fa is a little annoying."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Chao: She grinned. "Doesn't that sound familiar. I try to do what I can to fulfill expectations though, because honor is essential to life in China. If you bring dishonor, you don't just bring dishonor down on yourself, you bring it down your family and your ancestors as well. I could not do that to Grandfather Fa or the deceased Grandfather Li, even if Great Grandmother Fa is a little annoying."



Peter: He laughed. "Well, if I mess up, I usually get scolded or something. Only if it's _really_ bad I'll probably get zapped by lightning, but let's hope I don't mess up that bad. I think that we aren't as strict because-" He lowered his voice. "Sometimes even the gods make little mistakes." He glanced at the sky. Okay, no storms coming for him, he hadn't angered his grandfather.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: He laughed. "Well, if I mess up, I usually get scolded or something. Only if it's really bad I'll probably get zapped by lightning, but let's hope I don't mess up that bad. I think that we aren't as strict because-" He lowered his voice. "Sometimes even the gods make little mistakes." He glanced at the sky. Okay, no storms coming for him, he hadn't angered his grandfather.



Chao: "Oh wow. Now there is some incentive to behave."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Chao: "Oh wow. Now there is some incentive to behave."



Peter: Ha laughed. "You got that right. Though I do know I've got good backup if I ever get in a jam."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: Ha laughed. "You got that right. Though I do know I've got good backup if I ever get in a jam."



Chao: "Yeah." Changing the subject, she said, "So what do you like to do? I play string bass in the school orchestra and electric bass on my own, I fence and do martial arts,  and I like skating, swimming and skateboarding."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Chao: "Yeah." Changing the subject, she said, "So what do you like to do? I play string bass in the school orchestra and electric bass on my own, I fence and do martial arts,  and I like skating, swimming and skateboarding."



Peter: "Most of my free time is devoted to working out or playing some sort of sport. I've played baseball, football, all sorts of things. I also take part in sporting tournaments, once I was even in one back at Olympus. I've also got good swordsmanship."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "Most of my free time is devoted to working out or playing some sort of sport. I've played baseball, football, all sorts of things. I also take part in sporting tournaments, once I was even in one back at Olympus. I've also got good swordsmanship."



Chao: "Yeah, swordsmanship and martial arts weren't exactly optional."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Whoa. No, we don't, we've only got hills. The highest I've ever been is how high the Drop took me, to the ceiling of a cavern, that's it. Eli lives on a tall hill, but that's about it."



Jori: "You call it the Drop, and it's in the ceiling?" Jori was a little confused. She didn't know if it was possible for her to visit Slug Terra sometime.  "So how do you plan to tackle this mountain?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Chao: "Yeah, swordsmanship and martial arts weren't exactly optional."



Peter: "Guess not."



GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "You call it the Drop, and it's in the ceiling?" Jori was a little confused. She didn't know if it was possible for her to visit Slug Terra sometime.  "So how do you plan to tackle this mountain?"



Dustin: "Usually it's a one way trip, down this hole that leads to Slugterra, but I spent about a week working with it, and now it can make the journey back up here. And I've never 'tackled' a mountain, so I don't know. Is there a trail, or is it like a free-climb or what?"


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Could someone catch me up?


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Could someone catch me up?



OOC: Chao and Peter were talking, Dustin and Jori are hiking


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Could someone catch me up?



OOC Quick question, for the mountain, is there a path or do we need ropes and harnesses?


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "Guess not."
> 
> Dustin: "Usually it's a one way trip, down this hole that leads to Slugterra, but I spent about a week working with it, and now it can make the journey back up here. And I've never 'tackled' a mountain, so I don't know. Is there a trail, or is it like a free-climb or what?"



Chao: She ran out of things to say.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Quick question, for the mountain, is there a path or do we need ropes and harnesses?



OOC: Ropes and harnesses.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Ropes and harnesses.



OOC Okay


----------



## Silvermist20

Jess: She made an announcement. "Ok campers. It is 7:00 right now, which means it's time for breakfast! Breakfast will go until 9:00, so get down while you can!"

Melanie: "Ok guys, let's go!" She lead Annabelle, Drew, and Nathan to Mess Hall.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Jess: She made an announcement. "Ok campers. It is 7:00 right now, which means it's time for breakfast! Breakfast will go until 9:00, so get down while you can!"
> 
> Melanie: "Ok guys, let's go!" She lead Annabelle, Drew, and Nathan to Mess Hall.



Andrew: He followed after them.

Chao: "Shall we go to breakfast?"

Jiang: He left the cabin and walked to the mess hall.

Tiare: Tiare went to breakfast.

Zach: Zach had set up a long buffet table with trays of pancakes, waffles, bagels, bacon, sausage, eggs, French toast, omelettes, crepes, doughnuts, toast, pastries, and all manner of other breakfast foods. There were plates, napkins and silverware at the beginning, and butter, syrups, jams, jellies and other condiments at the end. A fridge with a clear door held drinks, and a table on the other side had cups and a coffee maker.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Jess: She made an announcement. "Ok campers. It is 7:00 right now, which means it's time for breakfast! Breakfast will go until 9:00, so get down while you can!"
> 
> Melanie: "Ok guys, let's go!" She lead Annabelle, Drew, and Nathan to Mess Hall.



Alana: "Ooh, yay, I'm hungry! Let's go, Dana!"

Dana: She followed Alana. "Sleep well?"

Alana: "Mhm. Sorry about your Mecha, by the way..."

Dana: "It's okay, Twist is the one I'm mad at. But that doesn't matter right now. What are you planning to do after breakfast?"

Alana: "Swimming! I love swimming."

Dana: "Okay. Mind if I come?"

Alana: "You wanna come? OMG does that mean I'm officially your friend?"

Dana: "Sure, I guess."

Alana: "Great!" The reached the Mess Hall.

Peter: He heard the announcement. "I'm gonna head to breakfast," he said, and jogged to keep up with Dana and Alana. "Hey, Alana, I just wanted to tell you I'm sorry about-"

Alana: She held up her hand. "No big, Peter, don't apologize."

Peter: "Oh... Okay. I heard your going swimming, can I come?"

Alana: "You can swim? I mean, the whole Zeus thing-"

Peter: "Yeah, I can swim."

Dana: "Who's Zeus?"

Peter: "You really don't know? Ever seen the movie Hercules?"

Dana: "Nope..."

Peter: "He's the king of the Greek gods, god of the sky, lightning, storms, stuff like that..."

Dana: "You people have _gods_?"

Alana: "Yeah. Usually different countries or continents have different gods, different religions."

OOC Sorry that was long...


----------



## Fairywings

Jiang: Jiang caught up with his sister. "Good morning Chao!"

Chao: "Morning Jiang!" The siblings went to breakfast.


----------



## IndigoFaith

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She shrugged. "I was thinking about hitting the lake after breakfast. I like swimming."
> 
> Dana: After getting ready, she walked out of her cabin and found Alana and another girl.
> 
> Alana: "Oh, hi Dana! Good morning."
> 
> Dana: Not in a perfect mood, she raised an eyebrow. "It would be better if Twist hadn't trashed my Mecha last night."
> 
> Alana: "That stinks. Can you get a new one?"
> 
> Dana: "My dad sorta blew up the forge that makes them, so not for a while."
> 
> Alana: "Oh. Well Dana, this is Star."


Star:"Hi".


Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "Ooh, yay, I'm hungry! Let's go, Dana!"
> 
> Dana: She followed Alana. "Sleep well?"
> 
> Alana: "Mhm. Sorry about your Mecha, by the way..."
> 
> Dana: "It's okay, Twist is the one I'm mad at. But that doesn't matter right now. What are you planning to do after breakfast?"
> 
> Alana: "Swimming! I love swimming."
> 
> Dana: "Okay. Mind if I come?"
> 
> Alana: "You wanna come? OMG does that mean I'm officially your friend?"
> 
> Dana: "Sure, I guess."
> 
> Alana: "Great!" The reached the Mess Hall.
> 
> Peter: He heard the announcement. "I'm gonna head to breakfast," he said, and jogged to keep up with Dana and Alana. "Hey, Alana, I just wanted to tell you I'm sorry about-"
> 
> Alana: She held up her hand. "No big, Peter, don't apologize."
> 
> Peter: "Oh... Okay. I heard your going swimming, can I come?"
> 
> Alana: "You can swim? I mean, the whole Zeus thing-"
> 
> Peter: "Yeah, I can swim."
> 
> Dana: "Who's Zeus?"
> 
> Peter: "You really don't know? Ever seen the movie Hercules?"
> 
> Dana: "Nope..."
> 
> Peter: "He's the king of the Greek gods, god of the sky, lightning, storms, stuff like that..."
> 
> Dana: "You people have _gods_?"
> 
> Alana: "Yeah. Usually different countries or continents have different gods, different religions."
> 
> OOC Sorry that was long...



Star: She followed close behind them.  She was hungry.

Jewel: She walked to breakfast, fuming because she was grumpy today(as always)

Winifred: She went to breakfast, leaving her invention.

Wind: She hurried to breakfast, smiling and humming Colors of the Wind.


----------



## Cinderella8

IndigoFaith said:


> Star:"Hi".
> 
> Star: She followed close behind them.  She was hungry.
> 
> Jewel: She walked to breakfast, fuming because she was grumpy today(as always)
> 
> Winifred: She went to breakfast, leaving her invention.
> 
> Wind: She hurried to breakfast, smiling and humming Colors of the Wind.



Alana: They got seats. Alana sat between Dana and Star, not exactly in the mood to sit with Peter.

Dana: She sat down next to Peter and Alana. Eris jumped off of her shoulder and on to the table, glaring at Star and giving this growling noise. "Eris," she said. "Behave." She actually wanted to see what he'd do, but also didn't want to get in trouble because of his behavior.


----------



## Fairywings

Fairywings said:


> Zach: Zach had set up a long buffet table with trays of pancakes, waffles, bagels, bacon, sausage, eggs, French toast, omelettes, crepes, doughnuts, toast, pastries, and all manner of other breakfast foods. There were plates, napkins and silverware at the beginning, and butter, syrups, jams, jellies and other condiments at the end. A fridge with a clear door held drinks, and a table on the other side had cups and a coffee maker.



OOC: That's how I imagined breakfast being set up, if Silv approves..


----------



## IndigoFaith

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: They got seats. Alana sat between Dana and Star, not exactly in the mood to sit with Peter.
> 
> Dana: She sat down next to Peter and Alana. Eris jumped off of her shoulder and on to the table, glaring at Star and giving this growling noise. "Eris," she said. "Behave." She actually wanted to see what he'd do, but also didn't want to get in trouble because of his behavior.



Star:"Is that your pet? What animal is it?" asked Star, bewildered and nervous, but wanting to be friendly.

Winifred: She sat at another table, peering over notes she had made.

Wind: She sat next to Winifred, wanting to talk to her, not noticing Winifred's contentment in isolation.

Jewel: She sat at a table by herself.  "Only important people can sit here!" she announced.


----------



## Fairywings

Tiare: Tiare walked in and shyly looked for somewhere to sit.

Jiang and Chao: The siblings walked in and looked for a table where they could sit.

Andrew: He sat with Melanie, Annabelle, and Nathan.


----------



## The Villianess

*Kari & Britannia: They sat down in the Mess Hall. They looked at each other silently, then quickly got their breakfasts without speaking.*

Richard: He decided to head off to breakfast.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: That's how I imagined breakfast being set up, if Silv approves..


OOC: That's fine.


Fairywings said:


> Tiare: Tiare walked in and shyly looked for somewhere to sit.
> 
> Jiang and Chao: The siblings walked in and looked for a table where they could sit.
> 
> Andrew: He sat with Melanie, Annabelle, and Nathan.



Melanie: She sat next to Drew.

Annabelle: She sat next to Melanie.

Nathan: He sat next to Annabelle. He looked under the table. "Cute slippers."

Annabelle: "Thanks. They're supposed to loom like my cousins when they were turned to bears."

Nathan: "Wait, don't tell me who they are, Hubert, Harris, and Hamish?"

Annabelle: She nodded. "They're so annoying. Like one time, when we visited them, they kept stealing my desserts. Luckily, Merida stole theirs from them and gave them to me."

Nathan: "Oh."

Vic: Vic got to Mess Hall. She saw Melanie and a couple others sitting with each other. "Hey, can I sit with you guys?"

Melanie: "Sure."

Vic: She sat down.

Clarissa: She got to Mess Hall and saw Jewel sitting by herself. "Hey, you remember me, right Jewel?" She sat down.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: That's fine.
> 
> Melanie: She sat next to Drew.
> 
> Annabelle: She sat next to Melanie.
> 
> Nathan: He sat next to Annabelle. He looked under the table. "Cute slippers."
> 
> Annabelle: "Thanks. They're supposed to loom like my cousins when they were turned to bears."
> 
> Nathan: "Wait, don't tell me who they are, Hubert, Harris, and Hamish?"
> 
> Annabelle: She nodded. "They're so annoying. Like one time, when we visited them, they kept stealing my desserts. Luckily, Merida stole theirs from them and gave them to me."
> 
> Nathan: "Oh."
> 
> Vic: Vic got to Mess Hall. She saw Melanie and a couple others sitting with each other. "Hey, can I sit with you guys?"
> 
> Melanie: "Sure."
> 
> Vic: She sat down.
> 
> Clarissa: She got to Mess Hall and saw Jewel sitting by herself. "Hey, you remember me, right Jewel?" She sat down.



Andrew: he looked sympathetically at Annabelle. "My cousins aren't nearly that annoying."


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: he looked sympathetically at Annabelle. "My cousins aren't nearly that annoying."



Annabelle: "Well, they don't seem annoying in the movie. If you think my little cousins are annoying in the movie, multiply that my three in real life."

OOC: I probably worded that wrong or something.


----------



## Doodle98

Opal: she walked into the mess hall, and got some breakfast. One croissant and a waffle. She didn't eat much. She sat down and put her feet on the table.

Josie: she got some pancakes and sat down.


----------



## Fairywings

Tiare: She piled her plate high, for a small, skinny girl she ate a lot.

Chao: Her plate was well rounded, she didn't have a lot of one thing.

Jiang: His plate was also well rounded, he had a little of almost everything.

Andrew: He filled his plate, he was hungry.

Zach: He kept cooking, making sure not one thing ran out.

OOC: Should the teachers eat too?


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "Guess not."
> 
> 
> 
> Dustin: "Usually it's a one way trip, down this hole that leads to Slugterra, but I spent about a week working with it, and now it can make the journey back up here. And I've never 'tackled' a mountain, so I don't know. Is there a trail, or is it like a free-climb or what?"



OOC: Dustin can have ropes and harnesses in his backpack  that he rented? at a camp I go to there is a Rec Check where you can rent a whole bunch of out door supplies.  This camp could have one... 

Jori: "Um," she looked up at the steep slopes, "Did you happen to bring some climbing supplies?"


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: She piled her plate high, for a small, skinny girl she ate a lot.
> 
> Chao: Her plate was well rounded, she didn't have a lot of one thing.
> 
> Jiang: His plate was also well rounded, he had a little of almost everything.
> 
> Andrew: He filled his plate, he was hungry.
> 
> Zach: He kept cooking, making sure not one thing ran out.
> 
> OOC: Should the teachers eat too?


OOC: Kinda. Unless they're some beings that don't need food. 


GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC: Dustin can have ropes and harnesses in his backpack  that he rented? at a camp I go to there is a Rec Check where you can rent a whole bunch of out door supplies.  This camp could have one...
> 
> Jori: "Um," she looked up at the steep slopes, "Did you happen to bring some climbing supplies?"



OOC: Sure. It'll be the place to rent canoes and stuff.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Kinda. Unless they're some beings that don't need food.
> 
> OOC: Sure. It'll be the place to rent canoes and stuff.



OOC: lol

I hope you don't mind if they have their own table.

I keep imagining Robin's stuff as like doll furniture or something.

Jordan: He wandered in. "Morning everyone!" He filled his plate,said hi to Zach, and sat down at the teacher's table.

Robin: She flew to the fairy sized area and filled her fairy sized plate and flew to her fairy sized table on top of the teacher's table, thanking Zach on the way.


----------



## Doodle98

Allure: after her morning swim, she walked in with a towel around her neck, still dripping. She filled her plate and thanked Zach, then sat down.


----------



## Silvermist20

Annabelle: "I'm starving. Come on Melanie and Nathan, let's get some food."

Melanie: "Ok." She got a plate and got pancakes, fruit (OOC I would assume there's fruit or something), and coffee.

Annabele: She got a giant pile of pancakes and bacon and milk. "You're allowed to have coffee?"

Melanie: "Yeah, why?"

Annabelle: "I'm not. It makes me waaay to hyper if I just have one cup."

Nthan: He got some pancakes, bacon, and waited for Melanie to be done making her coffee. "Annabelle, I dare you to get a cup of coffe, just so I can see how hyper you get."

Annabelle: "Oh, I don't know."

Nathan: "Get it! Get it! Get it!" he started chanting.

Annabelle: "Maybe another day. I'm not up for it right now. Oh who am I kidding move Melanie!" She pushed her out of the way, which caused her to spill her coffee.

Melanie: "Annabelle! You were lucky that didn't spill on me."

Annabelle: "Sorry! Forgot about your whole tail thing."

Nathan: "What tail?"

Annabelle: "She's part mermaid."

Nathan: "Oh."

Annabelle: She finished making her coffee.

Melanie: "You owe me a new cup!"

Annabelle: She started walking away.

Melanie: "Typical Annabelle." She started making it herself, once she was done, she walked away.

Nathan: He started making his coffee. Once he was done, he also walked away with the girls to the table. They all sat down.

Jolie: She was still asleep. Finally she woke up. She turned on her phone and checked the time. It was 7:15. "Great." She got ready as fast as she could and left to Mess Hall. Once she got there, she sat at an empty table alone.

Nicki: She finally got to Mess Hall. She sat down with Jolie. "Hello."

Jolie: "And goodbye." She got up to get food.

Jess: She got her food, thanked Zach, then sat with the other counselors.

Erica: She got her food and sat with the other counselors.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Annabelle: "I'm starving. Come on Melanie and Nathan, let's get some food."
> 
> Melanie: "Ok." She got a plate and got pancakes, fruit (OOC I would assume there's fruit or something), and coffee.
> 
> Annabele: She got a giant pile of pancakes and bacon and milk. "You're allowed to have coffee?"
> 
> Melanie: "Yeah, why?"
> 
> Annabelle: "I'm not. It makes me waaay to hyper if I just have one cup."
> 
> Nthan: He got some pancakes, bacon, and waited for Melanie to be done making her coffee. "Annabelle, I dare you to get a cup of coffe, just so I can see how hyper you get."
> 
> Annabelle: "Oh, I don't know."
> 
> Nathan: "Get it! Get it! Get it!" he started chanting.
> 
> Annabelle: "Maybe another day. I'm not up for it right now. Oh who am I kidding move Melanie!" She pushed her out of the way, which caused her to spill her coffee.
> 
> Melanie: "Annabelle! You were lucky that didn't spill on me."
> 
> Annabelle: "Sorry! Forgot about your whole tail thing."
> 
> Nathan: "What tail?"
> 
> Annabelle: "She's part mermaid."
> 
> Nathan: "Oh."
> 
> Annabelle: She finished making her coffee.
> 
> Melanie: "You owe me a new cup!"
> 
> Annabelle: She started walking away.
> 
> Melanie: "Typical Annabelle." She started making it herself, once she was done, she walked away.
> 
> Nathan: He started making his coffee. Once he was done, he also walked away with the girls to the table. They all sat down.
> 
> Jolie: She was still asleep. Finally she woke up. She turned on her phone and checked the time. It was 7:15. "Great." She got ready as fast as she could and left to Mess Hall. Once she got there, she sat at an empty table alone.
> 
> Nicki: She finally got to Mess Hall. She sat down with Jolie. "Hello."
> 
> Jolie: "And goodbye." She got up to get food.
> 
> Jess: She got her food, thanked Zach, then sat with the other counselors.
> 
> Erica: She got her food and sat with the other counselors.



OOC: Eric and Erica, Jolie and Josie.......Am I the only one who gets confused?

Andrew: He smiled as they all sat down, then he started eating.

Tiare: She ate at her table alone.

Chao and Jiang: The siblings ate together at their own table.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Eric and Erica, Jolie and Josie.......Am I the only one who gets confused?
> 
> Andrew: He smiled as they all sat down, then he started eating.
> 
> Tiare: She ate at her table alone.
> 
> Chao and Jiang: The siblings ate together at their own table.



OOC: nope. And two of those characters are mine, and I have a Jolie in a different rp with the opposite personality.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: nope. And two of those characters are mine, and I have a Jolie in a different rp with the opposite personality.



OOC: Kay, just making sure I'm not insane.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Kay, just making sure I'm not insane.



OOC: always good to check, just in case.


----------



## tigerkitty

Kody: Kody figured he should head up to breakfast, so he did. He got up there, fur combed, and got his breakfast: two apples and a bowl of frosted Cheerios. He found a random seat and sat down.

Mercury: Mercury was getting her breakfast, then she sat down with the other councilors.

Selena: Selena got up, and got ready. She put on her distressed jean shorts and her cute tank top, and her pink Northface sweatshirt. Then she headed up for breakfast. Once she got there, she got her breakfast, and sat down.

Rory: Rory went up for breakfast. He was hungry. He got a bagel with jam, two small waffles, and some milk.

Cameo: Cameo got up, and noticed everyone else in her cabin was gone. So she got ready. She put her hair in a side braid, and put teal skinny jeans on, with a blue tank top, then put her big sweatshirt on. She slipped on her leather boots and headed up to breakfast.  Once there, she got her breakfast, found a seat, and sat down.


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Kody: Kody figured he should head up to breakfast, so he did. He got up there, fur combed, and got his breakfast: two apples and a bowl of frosted Cheerios. He found a random seat and sat down.
> 
> Mercury: Mercury was getting her breakfast, then she sat down with the other councilors.
> 
> Selena: Selena got up, and got ready. She put on her distressed jean shorts and her cute tank top, and her pink Northface sweatshirt. Then she headed up for breakfast. Once she got there, she got her breakfast, and sat down.
> 
> Rory: Rory went up for breakfast. He was hungry. He got a bagel with jam, two small waffles, and some milk.
> 
> Cameo: Cameo got up, and noticed everyone else in her cabin was gone. So she got ready. She put her hair in a side braid, and put teal skinny jeans on, with a blue tank top, then put her big sweatshirt on. She slipped on her leather boots and headed up to breakfast.  Once there, she got her breakfast, found a seat, and sat down.



Josie: she smiled at Rory.


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: She waved at Eric before sitting down by herself. 

Britannia: She took a seat off to the side. Then, she began to eat her breakfast thinking about her sisters.

Richard: Smiling, he walked up to Tiare. He said, "May I sit here?"


----------



## Fairywings

The Villianess said:


> Kari: She waved at Eric before sitting down by herself.
> 
> Britannia: She took a seat off to the side. Then, she began to eat her breakfast thinking about her sisters.
> 
> Richard: Smiling, he walked up to Tiare. He said, "May I sit here?"



Tiare: "oh, um, sure, okay," she said shyly.


----------



## The Villianess

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: "oh, um, sure, okay," she said shyly.



Richard: He sat down. "I don't think we have met, I'm Richard." he said. Without hesitation, he held out his hand for her to shake. 

Britannia: She ate silently. Poor Paisley, left at home all alone because Bethany couldn't be responsible enough to take care of her.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: She waved at Eric before sitting down by herself.
> 
> Britannia: She took a seat off to the side. Then, she began to eat her breakfast thinking about her sisters.
> 
> Richard: Smiling, he walked up to Tiare. He said, "May I sit here?"



Eric: he waved back at her.


----------



## Fairywings

The Villianess said:


> Richard: He sat down. "I don't think we have met, I'm Richard." he said. Without hesitation, he held out his hand for her to shake.
> 
> Britannia: She ate silently. Poor Paisley, left at home all alone because Bethany couldn't be responsible enough to take care of her.



Tiare: She tried to summon the courage she had when she talked to Dana last night. Not everyone here thinks you're a freak. "I don't think we've met either, hi, I'm Tiare." She shook his hand.


----------



## The Villianess

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: She tried to summon the courage she had when she talked to Dana last night. Not everyone here thinks you're a freak. "I don't think we've met either, hi, I'm Tiare." She shook his hand.



Richard: He smiled. Richard said, "So, what do you think of the camp so far? I've only just gotten here, but from what I've seen it seems that it would be an okay place to spend the summer."


----------



## Fairywings

The Villianess said:


> Richard: He smiled. Richard said, "So, what do you think of the camp so far? I've only just gotten here, but from what I've seen it seems that it would be an okay place to spend the summer."



Tiare: She shrugged. "It's not bad. The food's good, and there seems to be things to do, like rock climbing and swimming and stuff."


----------



## The Villianess

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: She shrugged. "It's not bad. The food's good, and there seems to be things to do, like rock climbing and swimming and stuff."



Richard: "Sounds fun," he said. "I kind of like the idea of rock climbing. The camp sounds much better than Paris. You're right, the food is very good. Swimming's cool."


----------



## Fairywings

The Villianess said:


> Richard: "Sounds fun," he said. "I kind of like the idea of rock climbing. The camp sounds much better than Paris. You're right, the food is very good. Swimming's cool."



Tiare: "Yeah, back home I swim in the ocean all the time. I don't know if I'll like it as good as home, we'll have to see."


----------



## The Villianess

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: "Yeah, back home I swim in the ocean all the time. I don't know if I'll like it as good as home, we'll have to see."



Richard: "Very true, where did you live?"


----------



## Fairywings

The Villianess said:


> Richard: "Very true, where did you live?"



Tiare: "In Hawaii. That's where I'm from."


----------



## The Villianess

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: "In Hawaii. That's where I'm from."



Richard: "Amazing!" he said.


----------



## Fairywings

The Villianess said:


> Richard: "Amazing!" he said.



Tiare: "Yeah, it's really cool living on an island. I like Hawaii. There's a lot of tourists though, especially in the summer."


----------



## The Villianess

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: "Yeah, it's really cool living on an island. I like Hawaii. There's a lot of tourists though, especially in the summer."



Richard: "That sounds really cool, Tiare."


----------



## Fairywings

The Villianess said:


> Richard: "That sounds really cool, Tiare."



Tiare: She blushed. "Thanks. So who are you related to? As you might have guessed from the looks or from me living in Hawaii, my younger sister is Lilo and my older sister is Nani."


----------



## The Villianess

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: She blushed. "Thanks. So who are you related to? As you might have guessed from the looks or from me living in Hawaii, my younger sister is Lilo and my older sister is Nani."



Richard: "I am the nephew of Phoebus, from the Hunchback of Notre Dame." he replied. "It's not a very well known Disney movie."


----------



## Cinderella8

IndigoFaith said:


> Star:"Is that your pet? What animal is it?" asked Star, bewildered and nervous, but wanting to be friendly.
> 
> Winifred: She sat at another table, peering over notes she had made.
> 
> Wind: She sat next to Winifred, wanting to talk to her, not noticing Winifred's contentment in isolation.
> 
> Jewel: She sat at a table by herself.  "Only important people can sit here!" she announced.



Dana: "It's my pet slash ammo... And it's a ghoul slug called an Illusiuet. His name is Eris."


----------



## Fairywings

The Villianess said:


> Richard: "I am the nephew of Phoebus, from the Hunchback of Notre Dame." he replied. "It's not a very well known Disney movie."



Tiare: "I've heard of it. A lot of people seem to love Stitch though, so my movie's pretty popular I guess."


----------



## The Villianess

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: "I've heard of it. A lot of people seem to love Stitch though, so my movie's pretty popular I guess."



Richard: "Yeah, my uncle's movie is getting a little more popular as time goes on." he said. "But he's not as popular as Lilo or Stitch."


----------



## Fairywings

The Villianess said:


> Richard: "Yeah, my uncle's movie is getting a little more popular as time goes on." he said. "But he's not as popular as Lilo or Stitch."



Tiare: "Yeah, rereleases tend to help with that kind of thing." She shrugged, talking about the movies was kind of weird. "So what are you going to do today? I think I'm going to swim while it's open, after that I'm not sure."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Jori: She looked at Dustin's backpack.  "Do you have any climbing supplies?" She hoped their adventure didn't have to end here.


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Cpuld someone catch me up _again._


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Cpuld someone catch me up again.



OOC: Peter and Tiare are talking at breakfast, basically everyone's been at breakfast


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Peter and Tiare are talking at breakfast, basically everyone's been at breakfast



OOC: Is that it? And is Drew still there?


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Is that it? And is Drew still there?



OOC: yeah


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: yeah



OOC: Ok.

Melanie: "I warn all of you right now, Annabelle will be wild and crazy later."

Annabelle: "Here goes nothing." She started drinking her coffee.


----------



## IndigoFaith

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: That's fine.
> 
> 
> Melanie: She sat next to Drew.
> 
> Annabelle: She sat next to Melanie.
> 
> Nathan: He sat next to Annabelle. He looked under the table. "Cute slippers."
> 
> Annabelle: "Thanks. They're supposed to loom like my cousins when they were turned to bears."
> 
> Nathan: "Wait, don't tell me who they are, Hubert, Harris, and Hamish?"
> 
> Annabelle: She nodded. "They're so annoying. Like one time, when we visited them, they kept stealing my desserts. Luckily, Merida stole theirs from them and gave them to me."
> 
> Nathan: "Oh."
> 
> Vic: Vic got to Mess Hall. She saw Melanie and a couple others sitting with each other. "Hey, can I sit with you guys?"
> 
> Melanie: "Sure."
> 
> Vic: She sat down.
> 
> Clarissa: She got to Mess Hall and saw Jewel sitting by herself. "Hey, you remember me, right Jewel?" She sat down.



Jewel:"I remember you. The dragon girl, right?'

Winifred: She got some pancakes and juice.

Star: She got some doughnuts, then sat back down.

Wind: She sighed and got bread and jam.


----------



## Silvermist20

IndigoFaith said:


> Jewel:"I remember you. The dragon girl, right?'
> 
> Winifred: She got some pancakes and juice.
> 
> Star: She got some doughnuts, then sat back down.
> 
> Wind: She sighed and got bread and jam.



Clarissa: "Yup. Clarissa. I'm sitting here, kay?"


----------



## IndigoFaith

Silvermist20 said:


> Clarissa: "Yup. Clarissa. I'm sitting here, kay?"



Jewel:"Who are you related to, I mean is he wealthy or famous or powerful in a evil way?  I need to make sure you are important before you sit here."


----------



## Silvermist20

IndigoFaith said:


> Jewel:"Who are you related to, I mean is he wealthy or famous or powerful in a evil way?  I need to make sure you are important before you sit here."



Clarissa: "Oh, silly Jewel. You will let me sit here or else."


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Clarissa: "Oh, silly Jewel. You will let me sit here or else."



Opal: she was sitting a few tables away and smirked as she heard Clarissa start to get annoyed.


----------



## IndigoFaith

Silvermist20 said:


> Clarissa: "Oh, silly Jewel. You will let me sit here or else."



Jewel:" I have four things to say. Number one answer my question.  Number two, I'm too important to be silly. Number three, who are you calling silly, little person.  Number four: or else what?


----------



## Silvermist20

IndigoFaith said:


> Jewel:" I have four things to say. Number one answer my question.  Number two, I'm too important to be silly. Number three, who are you calling silly, little person.  Number four: or else what?



Clarissa: "One, you should know who I'm related to." She blew a tiny fire ball. "Two, Genral Ratcliffe or whatever his name is isn't important and neither are you. Three, I was calling you silly and I am not little at all. And four, or else this." She turned into a demon dragon again.

Nicki: "Ooh, breakfast and a show." She started eating her toast.


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: She walked over to Eric. She said, "Hello."


----------



## Fairywings

Chao and Jiang: They talked, ignoring the over dramatic students.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: She walked over to Eric. She said, "Hello."



Eric: "Hey! What's up? Willie is probably still asleep."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "Hey! What's up? Willie is probably still asleep."



Kari: Kari just simply shrugged her shoulders. She said, "Nothing."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: Kari just simply shrugged her shoulders. She said, "Nothing."



Eric: "So what do you want to do today?"


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "So what do you want to do today?"



Kari: "It doesn't matter."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "It doesn't matter."



Eric: "I don't know if they have anything planned."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "I don't know if they have anything planned."



Kari: She grinned. "Anything."

Britannia: She went out for a walk after finishing breakfast.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: She grinned. "Anything."
> 
> Britannia: She went out for a walk after finishing breakfast.



Eric: "I sorta want to go swimming. It's definitely hot enough."


----------



## Fairywings

Tiare: She finished eating. "I think I'm going to go swimming now. It was nice to meet you, Richard. See you later, maybe?" She put her plate away and headed back to the cabin to put on her swimsuit.

Chao: "Wanna go swimming when we're done Jiang?"

Jiang: "Sure, sounds like fun Chao."


----------



## The Villianess

Richard: "Later Tiare." he said. Then he went back to eating.

Kari: "Swimming's fun." she murmured.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Richard: "Later Tiare." he said. Then he went back to eating.
> 
> Kari: "Swimming's fun." she murmured.



Eric: he nodded.


----------



## IndigoFaith

Silvermist20 said:


> Clarissa: "One, you should know who I'm related to." She blew a tiny fire ball. "Two, Genral Ratcliffe or whatever his name is isn't important and neither are you. Three, I was calling you silly and I am not little at all. And four, or else this." She turned into a demon dragon again.
> 
> Nicki: "Ooh, breakfast and a show." She started eating her toast.



Jewel:"I'm very important, just like my dad, who is Governor John Ratcliffe. Like your dad is close to being governor. And I'm not scared of you. I can just leave you wounded if you know what I mean."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: he nodded.



Kari: "Let's go!" she said. Then she ran off to the lake. 

Britannia: She thought, _Silly Kari._ Britannia finished her breakfast after a few minutes.

Richard: He headed off to his cabin to sleep.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "Let's go!" she said. Then she ran off to the lake.
> 
> Britannia: She thought, Silly Kari. Britannia finished her breakfast after a few minutes.
> 
> Richard: He headed off to his cabin to sleep.



Eric: "Woah, okay!"  He laughed and ran with her.


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: With a smile, she jumped into the water. Her crystal began to glow as she dived under.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: With a smile, she jumped into the water. Her crystal began to glow as she dived under.



Eric: he dived after her. He smiled at her under the water. His eyes widened at the sight of the glowing crystal.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: he dived after her. He smiled at her under the water. His eyes widened at the sight of the glowing crystal.



Kari: Not noticing his reaction, she continued to swim under the water simling brightly.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: Not noticing his reaction, she continued to swim under the water simling brightly.



Eric: he swam deeper into the lake.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: he swam deeper into the lake.



Kari: After holding her breath for twenty minutes, she surfaced to get a gulp of air. 

Britannia: She was walking to the lake without saying anything.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: After holding her breath for twenty minutes, she surfaced to get a gulp of air.
> 
> Britannia: She was walking to the lake without saying anything.



Eric: he laughed after surfacing. He saw Britannia. "Kari." he whispered. He gestured to Britannia.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: he laughed after surfacing. He saw Britannia. "Kari." he whispered. He gestured to Britannia.



Kari: She saw Britannia. She said, "If we don't bother her, she won't bother us. I'm not worried."

Britannia: She overheard Kari. Britannia thought, _Even though Kari's a loser, she's actually pretty smart._


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: She saw Britannia. She said, "If we don't bother her, she won't bother us. I'm not worried."
> 
> Britannia: She overheard Kari. Britannia thought, Even though Kari's a loser, she's actually pretty smart.



Eric: "did she follow us?"


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "did she follow us?"



Kari: "Britannia doesn't follow anyone, unless it's Commander Rourke." she said. "She doesn't care."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "Britannia doesn't follow anyone, unless it's Commander Rourke." she said. "She doesn't care."



Eric: "Okay then." He felt bad that she was so submissive to Britannia, but it didn't really matter. He held his breath and touched the bottom of the lake.


----------



## Cinderella8

OOC I'm using the iPad, where are we right now?


----------



## Silvermist20

IndigoFaith said:


> Jewel:"I'm very important, just like my dad, who is Governor John Ratcliffe. Like your dad is close to being governor. And I'm not scared of you. I can just leave you wounded if you know what I mean."



Clarissa: Still in demon form, she said, "I'll have you know that my dad was the most powerful villain ever created. Your dad was just an everyday governor. And I can burn you to a crisp!"


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Clarissa: Still in demon form, she said, "I'll have you know that my dad was the most powerful villain ever created. Your dad was just an everyday governor. And I can burn you to a crisp!"



Opal: she chuckled. "You two are idiots."


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Opal: she chuckled. "You two are idiots."



Clarissa: "That's it." She grabbed her.

OOC: Btw, she's half the size of Chernabog. Maybe a little smaller.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Clarissa: "That's it." She grabbed her.
> 
> OOC: Btw, she's half the size of Chernabog. Maybe a little smaller.



Opal: she laughed, and turned into a giant snake.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Opal: she laughed, and turned into a giant snake.



OOC: Who is she related to again?

Clarissa: She took her outside and started to fly. She put the snake on top of the Extrem Bald Mountain. "Have fun!" She flew away. Once she was in front of Mess Hall, she turned human again. "I don't need to sit with people like you," she said to Jewel. She got food and went to a table by herself, away from anyone.

Vic: "What was that all about?" she asked while eating a chocolate bar.

Melanie: "I have no idea."


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Who is she related to again?
> 
> Clarissa: She took her outside and started to fly. She put the snake on top of the Extrem Bald Mountain. "Have fun!" She flew away. Once she was in front of Mess Hall, she turned human again. "I don't need to sit with people like you," she said to Jewel. She got food and went to a table by herself, away from anyone.
> 
> Vic: "What was that all about?" she asked while eating a chocolate bar.
> 
> Melanie: "I have no idea."



OOC: she is Jafar's daughter, and he could turn into a snake and a wizard an a genie at the end of the movie.

Opal: she pulled out her pen. It had a snake at the top, with two red jewels in it. She clicked it and it turned into a staff, like her fathers. She jumped down the mountain, using the magic and leverage of the cane. She walked back into the mess hall, and poured herself a cup of coffee.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: she is Jafar's daughter, and he could turn into a snake and a wizard an a genie at the end of the movie.
> 
> Opal: she pulled out her pen. It had a snake at the top, with two red jewels in it. She clicked it and it turned into a staff, like her fathers. She jumped down the mountain, using the magic and leverage of the cane. She walked back into the mess hall, and poured herself a cup of coffee.



OOC: Oh ok.


----------



## Doodle98

Opal: she waved at Clarissa, sat down alone, and sipped her coffee.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Opal: she waved at Clarissa, sat down alone, and sipped her coffee.



Clarissa: _"What the? How did she get back here?!"_ she thought.

Jess: She walked up to Clarissa. "I saw what you did. I'm not very happy with you right now."

Clarissa: "Yeah, well, I have that kind of effect on people."

Jess: "I'm serious. Now, time for punishments."

Clarissa: "Go ahead. Punish me. There's nothing you can do that will make me 'change my ways.'"

Jess: "Oh really?"

Clarissa: "Try me."

Jess: "Well then. You have a full week's worth of Full Cabin Detentions. You'll only come out for meals. That means no activities including mandatory ones for you."

Clarissa: "Oh, I feel so ashamed!" She said sarcastically. "Yeah, it's my dream to miss activities. You might as well give me Full Cabin Detention for the rest of the summer. I still have internet and phone minutes. That's all I need."

Jess: "Well then. If you feel that way, then here's your real punishment. You are forced to go to every single activity for a whole week. And I will make sure you are there."

Clarissa: "You can't make me."

Jess: "Oh really? Well, looks like I'll just have to go to your cabin and escort you to the activities."

Clarissa: "I can still attack you."

Jess: She yanked her hand and put on a tight, impossible to take off bracelt.

Clarissa: "Uh, could you loosen this bracelet? It's way too tight."

Jess: "That's the point. It's supposed to be impossible to take off."

Clarissa: "Loosen it now or else-"

Jess: "Or else what?"

Clarissa: "Or else this." She tried to turn into a demon dragon, but couldn't. "Um, why can't I turn into a demon dragon?"

Jess: "That bracelet took away all your special demon powers. I'll take it off in a week. So now, when I escort you to all activities, you can't attack me. Well, bye now."

Clarissa: She was furious, but obviously, she couldn't show it.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Clarissa: "What the? How did she get back here?!" she thought.
> 
> Jess: She walked up to Clarissa. "I saw what you did. I'm not very happy with you right now."
> 
> Clarissa: "Yeah, well, I have that kind of effect on people."
> 
> Jess: "I'm serious. Now, time for punishments."
> 
> Clarissa: "Go ahead. Punish me. There's nothing you can do that will make me 'change my ways.'"
> 
> Jess: "Oh really?"
> 
> Clarissa: "Try me."
> 
> Jess: "Well then. You have a full week's worth of Full Cabin Detentions. You'll only come out for meals. That means no activities including mandatory ones for you."
> 
> Clarissa: "Oh, I feel so ashamed!" She said sarcastically. "Yeah, it's my dream to miss activities. You might as well give me Full Cabin Detention for the rest of the summer. I still have internet and phone minutes. That's all I need."
> 
> Jess: "Well then. If you feel that way, then here's your real punishment. You are forced to go to every single activity for a whole week. And I will make sure you are there."
> 
> Clarissa: "You can't make me."
> 
> Jess: "Oh really? Well, looks like I'll just have to go to your cabin and escort you to the activities."
> 
> Clarissa: "I can still attack you."
> 
> Jess: She yanked her hand and put on a tight, impossible to take off bracelt.
> 
> Clarissa: "Uh, could you loosen this bracelet? It's way too tight."
> 
> Jess: "That's the point. It's supposed to be impossible to take off."
> 
> Clarissa: "Loosen it now or else-"
> 
> Jess: "Or else what?"
> 
> Clarissa: "Or else this." She tried to turn into a demon dragon, but couldn't. "Um, why can't I turn into a demon dragon?"
> 
> Jess: "That bracelet took away all your special demon powers. I'll take it off in a week. So now, when I escort you to all activities, you can't attack me. Well, bye now."
> 
> Clarissa: She was furious, but obviously, she couldn't show it.



Opal: she smiled at Clarissa. She deserved punishment.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Opal: she smiled at Clarissa. She deserved punishment.



Clarissa: She wrote "I'll get you next week" on a napkin, folded it into a little plane, and threw it at her.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Clarissa: She wrote "I'll get you next week" on a napkin, folded it into a little plane, and threw it at her.



Opal: she opened the napkin and almost laughed. She smiled and shrugged.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Opal: she opened the napkin and almost laughed. She smiled and shrugged.



Clarissa: She ignored her and ate her waffle.

Annabelle: "Oh my gosh! I didn't realize how good coffee was! Do you know how good coffee is? Amazing! Amazing I tell you amazing!"

Melanie: "Told you guys."

Annabelle: "I'm getting another cup!"

Melanie: "No! No more coffee for you!" She pulled her bac to the table.

Jolie: "So, um Nicki is it?"

Nicki: "Yeah. Jolie?"

Jolie: "Yeah." She finished her breakfast. "Well later." She threw her stuff away and went back to her cabin.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Clarissa: She ignored her and ate her waffle.
> 
> Annabelle: "Oh my gosh! I didn't realize how good coffee was! Do you know how good coffee is? Amazing! Amazing I tell you amazing!"
> 
> Melanie: "Told you guys."
> 
> Annabelle: "I'm getting another cup!"
> 
> Melanie: "No! No more coffee for you!" She pulled her bac to the table.
> 
> Jolie: "So, um Nicki is it?"
> 
> Nicki: "Yeah. Jolie?"
> 
> Jolie: "Yeah." She finished her breakfast. "Well later." She threw her stuff away and went back to her cabin.



Andrew: "Yeah, I don't think another cup is a good idea Annabelle."


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "Yeah, I don't think another cup is a good idea Annabelle."



Annabelle: "Don't tell me what to do!"

Melanie: "Annabelle! Sorry Drew, even I haven't seen her like this."

Annabelle: "You know what's always a culinary treat. Cookies. I love cookies! Cookies cookies cookies! Someone give me cookies!"

Melanie: "Um.... Annabelle?"

Annabelle: "Roar! I'm Cookie Monster! Me want cookies!"

Melanie: "No, no cookies for you."

Annabelle: "Hey, your not a cookie. What did you do to my cookie!"

Melanie: "I never had a cookie and neither did you."

Annabelle: "I wonder if this place has haggis. Giveme haggis!"

Melanie: "Oh my gosh. She's messed up now. We need to get you help."

Annabelle: "Are you the banana monster? Please don't take my turtle!"

Melanie: "I'm not the banana monster and you don't have a turtle. Now let's get you back to your cabin."

Annabelle: "But I don't want to go back! I saw a monster there."

Vic: "Oh I've heard about cabin monsters before."

Annabelle: "You have? Please don't take me back there Ariel!"

Melanie: "I'm not Ariel, I'm Melanie. Vic, why did you engage her?"

Vic: "Oh, I thought she was playing around. Don't worry Annabelle, cabin monsters are just myths."

Annabelle: "I feel a little better Vanellope."

Melanie: "That's not Vanellope, that's Vic. Now please don't be too crazy."

Annabelle: "I'm not crazy, I'm Annabelle."

Melanie: She did a face palm.

Nathan: "Ok, if I knew that she would be like this, I wouldn't have engaged her to drink coffee."

Annabelle: "Coffeeeeeeeee!"

Melanie: She did a face table. "Would you like to engage her now Drew? Because that seems to be the thing right now."


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Annabelle: "Don't tell me what to do!"
> 
> Melanie: "Annabelle! Sorry Drew, even I haven't seen her like this."
> 
> Annabelle: "You know what's always a culinary treat. Cookies. I love cookies! Cookies cookies cookies! Someone give me cookies!"
> 
> Melanie: "Um.... Annabelle?"
> 
> Annabelle: "Roar! I'm Cookie Monster! Me want cookies!"
> 
> Melanie: "No, no cookies for you."
> 
> Annabelle: "Hey, your not a cookie. What did you do to my cookie!"
> 
> Melanie: "I never had a cookie and neither did you."
> 
> Annabelle: "I wonder if this place has haggis. Giveme haggis!"
> 
> Melanie: "Oh my gosh. She's messed up now. We need to get you help."
> 
> Annabelle: "Are you the banana monster? Please don't take my turtle!"
> 
> Melanie: "I'm not the banana monster and you don't have a turtle. Now let's get you back to your cabin."
> 
> Annabelle: "But I don't want to go back! I saw a monster there."
> 
> Vic: "Oh I've heard about cabin monsters before."
> 
> Annabelle: "You have? Please don't take me back there Ariel!"
> 
> Melanie: "I'm not Ariel, I'm Melanie. Vic, why did you engage her?"
> 
> Vic: "Oh, I thought she was playing around. Don't worry Annabelle, cabin monsters are just myths."
> 
> Annabelle: "I feel a little better Vanellope."
> 
> Melanie: "That's not Vanellope, that's Vic. Now please don't be too crazy."
> 
> Annabelle: "I'm not crazy, I'm Annabelle."
> 
> Melanie: She did a face palm.
> 
> Nathan: "Ok, if I knew that she would be like this, I wouldn't have engaged her to drink coffee."
> 
> Annabelle: "Coffeeeeeeeee!"
> 
> Melanie: She did a face table. "Would you like to engage her now Drew? Because that seems to be the thing right now."



Andrew: He looked at her with a completely straight face. "No Melanie, I'm going to be the only person here who has any sense."


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: He looked at her with a completely straight face. "No Melanie, I'm going to be the only person here who has any sense."



Melanie: "Good. So what do you guys want to talk about? This question does not apply to Annabelle."

Annabelle: "Why not me? Why are you descriminating against a unicorn like me?"

Melanie: She did a hard face table.


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Annabelle's slippers.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: "Good. So what do you guys want to talk about? This question does not apply to Annabelle."
> 
> Annabelle: "Why not me? Why are you descriminating against a unicorn like me?"
> 
> Melanie: She did a hard face table.



Andrew: "Do you think we'll ever have camp field trips?"


----------



## IndigoFaith

Silvermist20 said:


> Clarissa: _"What the? How did she get back here?!"_ she thought.
> 
> Jess: She walked up to Clarissa. "I saw what you did. I'm not very happy with you right now."
> 
> Clarissa: "Yeah, well, I have that kind of effect on people."
> 
> Jess: "I'm serious. Now, time for punishments."
> 
> Clarissa: "Go ahead. Punish me. There's nothing you can do that will make me 'change my ways.'"
> 
> Jess: "Oh really?"
> 
> Clarissa: "Try me."
> 
> Jess: "Well then. You have a full week's worth of Full Cabin Detentions. You'll only come out for meals. That means no activities including mandatory ones for you."
> 
> Clarissa: "Oh, I feel so ashamed!" She said sarcastically. "Yeah, it's my dream to miss activities. You might as well give me Full Cabin Detention for the rest of the summer. I still have internet and phone minutes. That's all I need."
> 
> Jess: "Well then. If you feel that way, then here's your real punishment. You are forced to go to every single activity for a whole week. And I will make sure you are there."
> 
> Clarissa: "You can't make me."
> 
> Jess: "Oh really? Well, looks like I'll just have to go to your cabin and escort you to the activities."
> 
> Clarissa: "I can still attack you."
> 
> Jess: She yanked her hand and put on a tight, impossible to take off bracelt.
> 
> Clarissa: "Uh, could you loosen this bracelet? It's way too tight."
> 
> Jess: "That's the point. It's supposed to be impossible to take off."
> 
> Clarissa: "Loosen it now or else-"
> 
> Jess: "Or else what?"
> 
> Clarissa: "Or else this." She tried to turn into a demon dragon, but couldn't. "Um, why can't I turn into a demon dragon?"
> 
> Jess: "That bracelet took away all your special demon powers. I'll take it off in a week. So now, when I escort you to all activities, you can't attack me. Well, bye now."
> 
> Clarissa: She was furious, but obviously, she couldn't show it.



Jewel: She laughed.  "Really powerful Clarissa.  A bracelet could not stop me."  She got some pancakes.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "Do you think we'll ever have camp field trips?"


Melanie: "I don't know. I hope there's one to Disney. Beleive it or not, I've only been there once, and it was when I was 5."

Annabelle: "Maybe we'll have a trip to Equestria! I want to meet Pinkie Pie!"

Melanie: She did another face table.

Nathan: "You know, if you keep doing that, you'll get a headache."

Melanie: "Oh, I had a headache when she started talking before! But anyway, I hope there's a trip to Disney."


IndigoFaith said:


> Jewel: She laughed.  "Really powerful Clarissa.  A bracelet could not stop me."  She got some pancakes.



Clarissa: "I. Hate. You."


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: "I don't know. I hope there's one to Disney. Beleive it or not, I've only been there once, and it was when I was 5."
> 
> Annabelle: "Maybe we'll have a trip to Equestria! I want to meet Pinkie Pie!"
> 
> Melanie: She did another face table.
> 
> Nathan: "You know, if you keep doing that, you'll get a headache."
> 
> Melanie: "Oh, I had a headache when she started talking before! But anyway, I hope there's a trip to Disney."
> 
> 
> Clarissa: "I. Hate. You."



Andrew: "When the Parrs go on vacations, we go around the world, so I haven't been to Disney actually."


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "When the Parrs go on vacations, we go around the world, so I haven't been to Disney actually."



Melanie: "Oh."

Annabelle: "Have you guys ever been to Equestria?"

Nathan: "I'll do it for you Melanie." He did a face table.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: "Oh."
> 
> Annabelle: "Have you guys ever been to Equestria?"
> 
> Nathan: "I'll do it for you Melanie." He did a face table.



Andrew: He laughed at Nathan. "I think we're going to be good friends," he half joked.


----------



## Silvermist20

Melanie: "So, do you guys want to go swimming later?"

Nathan: "Sure. I don't know about crazy girl over here."

Annabelle: "I'm not crazy girl. I'm Banana Woman!"

Melanie: She did a face palm.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: "So, do you guys want to go swimming later?"
> 
> Nathan: "Sure. I don't know about crazy girl over here."
> 
> Annabelle: "I'm not crazy girl. I'm Banana Woman!"
> 
> Melanie: She did a face palm.



Andrew: "Exactly, she's gone bananas. And sure, I'll go."


----------



## tigerkitty

OOC: Haven't been on in a long time, can someone catch me up? The last time I posted was when my characters came up for breakfast.


----------



## Silvermist20

tigerkitty said:


> OOC: Haven't been on in a long time, can someone catch me up? The last time I posted was when my characters came up for breakfast.



OOC: Some people went swimming, some people are still at breakfast talking. Clarissa went mad and Annabelle's crazy.


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> OOC: Haven't been on in a long time, can someone catch me up? The last time I posted was when my characters came up for breakfast.



OOC: pretty sure they are still at breakfast.

Josie: she saw Rory and smiled.


----------



## tigerkitty

Rory: Rory spotted Josie and picked up his tray and moved over by Josie. His tray was almost empty, but there was still some left. "After we finish, do you want to go to the lake?"

Cameo: Cameo finished her food and went outside. She went to the lake and sat on the dock.

My other characters: They continued eating/chatting.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "Exactly, she's gone bananas. And sure, I'll go."



Melanie: She giggled. "Ok. Annabelle, do you want to come with us?"

Annabelle: "To Equestria?! Of course! I need to see Pinkie Pie! I need to ask her if she loves coffee like I do! I love coffeeeeee!"

Nathan: He face tabled for Melanie again.

Melanie: "Thanks Nathan. So, when should we go?"

Annabelle: "NOW! I NEED TO SEE PINKIE PIE!"

Melanie: "We're not going to Equestria! We're going to Lake Mermaid!"

Annabelle: "Bleck, I hate mermaids. Why does a lake have to be named after them?"

Melanie: "I'm a mermaid! That's it, if you keep acting like this I'll have to take you to Nurse Summers."

Annabelle: "I love summer! Almost as much as I love COFFEEEEEEE!"

Melanie: "That's it. We're taking you to the nurse. Any of you witnesses want to come?"

Nathan: "Nah. I think I'm going to get some more co- er, delicious caffeinated drink." He winked.

Melanie: "Drew, aka witness number three?"


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: Rory spotted Josie and picked up his tray and moved over by Josie. His tray was almost empty, but there was still some left. "After we finish, do you want to go to the lake?"
> 
> Cameo: Cameo finished her food and went outside. She went to the lake and sat on the dock.
> 
> My other characters: They continued eating/chatting.



Josie: "Oh, sure!" she said, smiling. She didn't have much left on her plate either, just one pancake. She sipped her coffee. She pulled out her sketchbook, and opened it to a page. She showed him the picture she drew of him. "I-I drew this last night, I didn't really know what to draw." she said, blushing.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Melanie: She giggled. "Ok. Annabelle, do you want to come with us?"
> 
> Annabelle: "To Equestria?! Of course! I need to see Pinkie Pie! I need to ask her if she loves coffee like I do! I love coffeeeeee!"
> 
> Nathan: He face tabled for Melanie again.
> 
> Melanie: "Thanks Nathan. So, when should we go?"
> 
> Annabelle: "NOW! I NEED TO SEE PINKIE PIE!"
> 
> Melanie: "We're not going to Equestria! We're going to Lake Mermaid!"
> 
> Annabelle: "Bleck, I hate mermaids. Why does a lake have to be named after them?"
> 
> Melanie: "I'm a mermaid! That's it, if you keep acting like this I'll have to take you to Nurse Summers."
> 
> Annabelle: "I love summer! Almost as much as I love COFFEEEEEEE!"
> 
> Melanie: "That's it. We're taking you to the nurse. Any of you witnesses want to come?"
> 
> Nathan: "Nah. I think I'm going to get some more co- er, delicious caffeinated drink." He winked.
> 
> Melanie: "Drew, aka witness number three?"



Andrew: "I suppose I'll go. I don't know if I trust the two of you to get there in one piece."


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "I suppose I'll go. I don't know if I trust the two of you to get there in one piece."



Melanie: "Ok. Let's just go right now before something bad happens. Come on Annabelle, we're going to the nurse's office."

Annabelle: She stood up to go with them. "COFFEEEEEE!"

Melanie: She face palmed. "Let's go."


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Melanie: "Ok. Let's just go right now before something bad happens. Come on Annabelle, we're going to the nurse's office."
> 
> Annabelle: She stood up to go with them. "COFFEEEEEE!"
> 
> Melanie: She face palmed. "Let's go."



Andrew: He helped Melanie guide Annabelle along.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: He helped Melanie guide Annabelle along.



Melanie: They were almost there. "Ok Annabelle, we're almost there."

Annabelle: "Yay! We're one step closer to meeting Pinkie Pie!"

Melanie: She did a face palm and kept walking.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: They were almost there. "Ok Annabelle, we're almost there."
> 
> Annabelle: "Yay! We're one step closer to meeting Pinkie Pie!"
> 
> Melanie: She did a face palm and kept walking.



OOC: Personally, I'd rather meet Fluttershy.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Melanie: They were almost there. "Ok Annabelle, we're almost there."
> 
> Annabelle: "Yay! We're one step closer to meeting Pinkie Pie!"
> 
> Melanie: She did a face palm and kept walking.



Andrew: "Let's just keep going."


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Personally, I'd rather meet Fluttershy.



OOC: Well, I don't really watch MLP: FIM so I just chose a random pony.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Well, I don't really watch MLP: FIM so I just chose a random pony.



OOC: well she is the most random one, so it makes sense.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "Let's just keep going."



Melanie: "Ok." They all kept walking. They finally got there. "Nurse Summers, we have a problem. Annabelle has gone crazy."

Annabelle: She looked at Nurse Summers. "Hey, you're not Pinkie Pie. What have you done with Pinkie Pie?!"


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Melanie: "Ok." They all kept walking. They finally got there. "Nurse Summers, we have a problem. Annabelle has gone crazy."
> 
> Annabelle: She looked at Nurse Summers. "Hey, you're not Pinkie Pie. What have you done with Pinkie Pie?!"



Andrew: "Someone had the bright idea of letting her near coffee that was not decaf." he added.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "Someone had the bright idea of letting her near coffee that was not decaf." he added.



Melanie: "Cough cough Nathan cough cough."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "Okay then." He felt bad that she was so submissive to Britannia, but it didn't really matter. He held his breath and touched the bottom of the lake.



Kari: She followed him, crystal glowing.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: She followed him, crystal glowing.



Eric: when he surfaced, he looked at the crystal. "Why does it glow underwater?"


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: when he surfaced, he looked at the crystal. "Why does it glow underwater?"



Kari: "Because it's my life force." she whispered quietly. "It's extremely powerful."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "Because it's my life force." she whispered quietly. "It's extremely powerful."



Eric: his eyes widened. "Wow. Don't ever tell Willie that, he'd just want to take it."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: his eyes widened. "Wow. Don't ever tell Willie that, he'd just want to take it."



Kari: "Don't worry, I'm not supposed to tell anyone about it. You must promise to keep it a secret." she pleaded. "This can never fall into the wrong hands, or else."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "Don't worry, I'm not supposed to tell anyone about it. You must promise to keep it a secret." she pleaded. "This can never fall into the wrong hands, or else."



Eric: "I won't tell. But I'm assuming some people know, if they watched the movie."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "I won't tell. But I'm assuming some people know, if they watched the movie."



Kari: "Yes." she replied. Then she dived underwater again.

Britannia: She relaxed quietly.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "Yes." she replied. Then she dived underwater again.
> 
> Britannia: She relaxed quietly.



Eric: he held his breath and dived back down, following the glowing blue light.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: he held his breath and dived back down, following the glowing blue light.



Kari: She lead him further and deeper into water of Lake Mermaid. She then reached for Eric's hand in case he was falling behind.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: She lead him further and deeper into water of Lake Mermaid. She then reached for Eric's hand in case he was falling behind.



Eric: he took her hand. The light from her crystal was hypnotizing.


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Who is Nurse Summers again? Because we kind of need her right now.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: he took her hand. The light from her crystal was hypnotizing.



Kari: After a few minutes of swimming underwater, she came up for breath at the far side of Lake Mermaid. Kari was still holding on to Eric's hand.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: After a few minutes of swimming underwater, she came up for breath at the far side of Lake Mermaid. Kari was still holding on to Eric's hand.



Eric: he looked at how far they had swam. "Wow." he realized that Kari was still holding his hand tight.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: he looked at how far they had swam. "Wow." he realized that Kari was still holding his hand tight.



Kari: Kari whirled around and flipped her white hair over her shoulder. She let go of Eric's hand and climbed out of the water onto some large rocks. She said, "The camp looks so beautiful from over here."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: Kari whirled around and flipped her white hair over her shoulder. She let go of Eric's hand and climbed out of the water onto some large rocks. She said, "The camp looks so beautiful from over here."



Eric: Her hair smacked him and he laughed. He then followed her, and sat next to her. "It does."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Who is Nurse Summers again? Because we kind of need her right now.



OOC: Cindy is Nurse Summers so you may need to pretend


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: Her hair smacked him and he laughed. He then followed her, and sat next to her. "It does."



Kari: "Look how shiny the lake water is. Crystal blue water is the most beautiful and we have a pretty morning glow over the camp. All the cabins look like they are glowing and it's just so magical." she said. "The river looks like it is flowing goregeously and Extreme Bald Mountain has the sun touching it."


----------



## Fairywings

Tiare, Chao, and Jiang: They met up with each other and went swimming in the lake.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "Look how shiny the lake water is. Crystal blue water is the most beautiful and we have a pretty morning glow over the camp. All the cabins look like they are glowing and it's just so magical." she said. "The river looks like it is flowing goregeously and Extreme Bald Mountain has the sun touching it."



Eric: he smiled at her. That sounded like poetry.


----------



## IndigoFaith

OOC:Could someone catch me up?


----------



## Silvermist20

IndigoFaith said:


> OOC:Could someone catch me up?



OOC: Most people are swimming, Nathan, Clarissa, Jolie, Vic, and Nicki (most of my characters) are at breakfast, and Melanie, Annabelle, and Drew are at the nurse.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: She looked at Dustin's backpack.  "Do you have any climbing supplies?" She hoped their adventure didn't have to end here.



OOC Back from the fair! What all did I miss?

Dustin: "Well, I've got ropes and some gear in my backpack, yeah," he said, taking off his pack and showing her.

OOC If that's okay Goofy he'll just have them


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Most people are swimming, Nathan, Clarissa, Jolie, Vic, and Nicki (most of my characters) are at breakfast, and Melanie, Annabelle, and Drew are at the nurse.



OOC (Sorry double pot) Ah at the nurse! What happened? What should I have her do?


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> OOC Back from the fair! What all did I miss?
> 
> Dustin: "Well, I've got ropes and some gear in my backpack, yeah," he said, taking off his pack and showing her.
> 
> OOC If that's okay Goofy he'll just have them



OOC: look above


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC (Sorry double pot) Ah at the nurse! What happened? What should I have her do?



OOC: Well, if you go like two or three pages back, it shows how Annabelle went all crazy after drinking coffee and then her, Melanie, and Drew went to the nurse.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: "Ok." They all kept walking. They finally got there. "Nurse Summers, we have a problem. Annabelle has gone crazy."
> 
> Annabelle: She looked at Nurse Summers. "Hey, you're not Pinkie Pie. What have you done with Pinkie Pie?!"



OOC I'm laughing... so hard... After reading everything Annabelle said 

Nurse Summers: Her eyes widened. "Oh, dear," she said. "Okay, Annabelle, take a seat, please." She pulled out a chair, secretly thinking this was just a tiny bit funny.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC I'm laughing... so hard... After reading everything Annabelle said
> 
> Nurse Summers: Her eyes widened. "Oh, dear," she said. "Okay, Annabelle, take a seat, please." She pulled out a chair, secretly thinking this was just a tiny bit funny.



OOC: Cindy, what the heck is your avatar?

Annabelle: She sat down. "This isn't Equestria. And the red headed girl isn't Lady Gaga. And the boy isn't One Direction. And you're not Pinkie Pie. WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO THEM?! And do you have any coffee? I LOVE COFFEEEEEEE!"

Melanie: She did a face palm.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Cindy, what the heck is your avatar?
> 
> Annabelle: She sat down. "This isn't Equestria. And the red headed girl isn't Lady Gaga. And the boy isn't One Direction. And you're not Pinkie Pie. WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO THEM?! And do you have any coffee? I LOVE COFFEEEEEEE!"
> 
> Melanie: She did a face palm.



OOC Bill Cipher from Gravity Falls. I couldn't get my latest one I made to show up so I improvised 

Nurse Summers: "Okay, dear, can you settle down? No, we aren't in Equestria with Lady Gaga or One Direction and I am not Pinkie Pie." She looked up at Drew and Melanie. "How much coffee did she have?"


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Bill Cipher from Gravity Falls. I couldn't get my latest one I made to show up so I improvised
> 
> Nurse Summers: "Okay, dear, can you settle down? No, we aren't in Equestria with Lady Gaga or One Direction and I am not Pinkie Pie." She looked up at Drew and Melanie. "How much coffee did she have?"



Melanie: "Just one cup. Hard to believe."

Annabelle: "COFFEEEEEE! I NEED COFFEE!"


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Melanie: "Just one cup. Hard to believe."
> 
> Annabelle: "COFFEEEEEE! I NEED COFFEE!"



Andrew: "And people wondered why I spent so much time at football practice.!


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: "Just one cup. Hard to believe."
> 
> Annabelle: "COFFEEEEEE! I NEED COFFEE!"



OOC The universe does not want me to have my avatar.

Nurse Summers: "Oh dear," she said. "Only one? Wow." She rested a hand on Annabelle's shoulder. "Honey, can you calm down? How would you react if you weren't allowed to have coffee for a few days?"


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC The universe does not want me to have my avatar.
> 
> Nurse Summers: "Oh dear," she said. "Only one? Wow." She rested a hand on Annabelle's shoulder. "Honey, can you calm down? How would you react if you weren't allowed to have coffee for a few days?"



Annabelle: "What are you saying banana? YOU CAN'T RESTRICT ME FROM HAVING COFFEE! YOU'RE NOT MY BANANA BOSS!"

Melanie: "Actually nurse, she's not allowed to have coffee. Some kid presured her to drink it."

Nathan: He walked in the nurse's office. "Hey guys, how is she?" He was holding a to go cup of coffee.

Annabelle: "Is that coffee? GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME!!!!!!"

Melanie: "Nathan, what were you thinking? He's the one who presured her into drinking coffee."

Nathan: "Hey, I thought she would start bouncing around and being a little hyper. I didn't expect this!"

Annabelle: "Give me that coffee now!"

Nathan: "Nah, I'd rather have it for myself." He took a sip.

Melanie: "Could you guys excuse me for a second?" She ran outside, screamed, and went back in. "Carry on."

Annabelle: "COFFEEEEEEEE!"


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Annabelle: "What are you saying banana? YOU CAN'T RESTRICT ME FROM HAVING COFFEE! YOU'RE NOT MY BANANA BOSS!"
> 
> Melanie: "Actually nurse, she's not allowed to have coffee. Some kid presured her to drink it."
> 
> Nathan: He walked in the nurse's office. "Hey guys, how is she?" He was holding a to go cup of coffee.
> 
> Annabelle: "Is that coffee? GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME!!!!!!"
> 
> Melanie: "Nathan, what were you thinking? He's the one who presured her into drinking coffee."
> 
> Nathan: "Hey, I thought she would start bouncing around and being a little hyper. I didn't expect this!"
> 
> Annabelle: "Give me that coffee now!"
> 
> Nathan: "Nah, I'd rather have it for myself." He took a sip.
> 
> Melanie: "Could you guys excuse me for a second?" She ran outside, screamed, and went back in. "Carry on."
> 
> Annabelle: "COFFEEEEEEEE!"



Nurse Summers: "Well shame on you, Nathan, for doing that." She rested a hand on Annabelle's shoulder. "Calm down, honey. I don't think you should be having any more coffee, at least for a while, so..." She thought for a moment. "Actually, Pinkie Pie said no more coffee, so unless you want to upset the all powerful Pinkie Pie, no more coffee for now."

OOC I have no idea where I came up with that but okay


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Annabelle: "What are you saying banana? YOU CAN'T RESTRICT ME FROM HAVING COFFEE! YOU'RE NOT MY BANANA BOSS!"
> 
> Melanie: "Actually nurse, she's not allowed to have coffee. Some kid presured her to drink it."
> 
> Nathan: He walked in the nurse's office. "Hey guys, how is she?" He was holding a to go cup of coffee.
> 
> Annabelle: "Is that coffee? GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME!!!!!!"
> 
> Melanie: "Nathan, what were you thinking? He's the one who presured her into drinking coffee."
> 
> Nathan: "Hey, I thought she would start bouncing around and being a little hyper. I didn't expect this!"
> 
> Annabelle: "Give me that coffee now!"
> 
> Nathan: "Nah, I'd rather have it for myself." He took a sip.
> 
> Melanie: "Could you guys excuse me for a second?" She ran outside, screamed, and went back in. "Carry on."
> 
> Annabelle: "COFFEEEEEEEE!"



Andrew: He walked over to the wall and face walled because of his fellow campers and this situation.


----------



## Cinderella8

Alana: After they finished breakfast, they changed into swimsuits, and Alana, Dana, and Peter went to the lake. Alana heard a faint scream come from over where Nurse Summers' office was. "Wonder who that was?"

Dana: In her dark gray swimsuit and her hair in a messy braid, she shrugged. "Don't know, don't care."

Peter: Wearing a black swimsuit material tee-shirt and black trunks, he lead the girls to the lake. "Well, whoever it was, I hope they're okay."

Dana: "And I don't."


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Nurse Summers: "Well shame on you, Nathan, for doing that." She rested a hand on Annabelle's shoulder. "Calm down, honey. I don't think you should be having any more coffee, at least for a while, so..." She thought for a moment. "Actually, Pinkie Pie said no more coffee, so unless you want to upset the all powerful Pinkie Pie, no more coffee for now."
> 
> OOC I have no idea where I came up with that but okay



Annabelle: "Really? She did?" She was a little calmer. "Fine, No more coffee for me."

Melanie: "Do you feel normal again?"

Annabelle: Suddenly, the unthinkable happened. "Why am I in the nurse's office?"

Melanie: "You went all crazy and we took you here, remember?"

Annabelle: "Sort of. I remember that I was crazy and you took me somewhere. I guess after you took me here it was all a blur."

Melanie: "Hm. Weird. But you were saying the craziest things like certain people are bananas and you wanted to go to Equestria to see Pinkie Pie."

Annabelle: "Oh please, we all know my favorite pony is Rainbow Dash."

Melanie: She giggled. "You were also saying that you hated mermaids a liked haggis. That's when I knew we needed Nurse Summers."

Annabelle: "Oh my gosh. Well, should we go back to breakfast?"

Melanie: "Nah, I think we're all going swimming."

Annabelle: "Ok. Nurse, can I go?"

OOC: Yeah, I kind of had to end Annabelle's craziness. I was running out of ideas.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Annabelle: "Really? She did?" She was a little calmer. "Fine, No more coffee for me."
> 
> Melanie: "Do you feel normal again?"
> 
> Annabelle: Suddenly, the unthinkable happened. "Why am I in the nurse's office?"
> 
> Melanie: "You went all crazy and we took you here, remember?"
> 
> Annabelle: "Sort of. I remember that I was crazy and you took me somewhere. I guess after you took me here it was all a blur."
> 
> Melanie: "Hm. Weird. But you were saying the craziest things like certain people are bananas and you wanted to go to Equestria to see Pinkie Pie."
> 
> Annabelle: "Oh please, we all know my favorite pony is Rainbow Dash."
> 
> Melanie: She giggled. "You were also saying that you hated mermaids a liked haggis. That's when I knew we needed Nurse Summers."
> 
> Annabelle: "Oh my gosh. Well, should we go back to breakfast?"
> 
> Melanie: "Nah, I think we're all going swimming."
> 
> Annabelle: "Ok. Nurse, can I go?"
> 
> OOC: Yeah, I kind of had to end Annabelle's craziness. I was running out of ideas.



OOC I agree with the Rainbow Dash statement. 

Nurse Summers: She laughed. "Yes, Annabelle, you're allowed to go, just please refrain from having any more coffee?"


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC I agree with the Rainbow Dash statement.
> 
> Nurse Summers: She laughed. "Yes, Annabelle, you're allowed to go, just please refrain from having any more coffee?"



OOC: I don't know why, but for some reason, I thought you were going to say that.

Annabelle: "Ok." She left with everyone else.

Melanie: She went back to her cabin.

Jolie: She left breakfast and went back to her cabin.  When she got there, she saw Melanie. "Oh, you're here."

Melanie: "Well, this is my cabin."

Jolie: "Yeah, sadly." She plopped down on her bed and took out her phone.

Rest Of My Characters: They left and went to their cabins.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC I agree with the Rainbow Dash statement.
> 
> Nurse Summers: She laughed. "Yes, Annabelle, you're allowed to go, just please refrain from having any more coffee?"



OOC: Fluttershy! Fluttershy!


----------



## Fairywings

Andrew: Finally his friends seemed to have regained their sanity.

Chao: She waved at those that were arriving. She had a black swimsuit with red and gold streaks.

Jiang: He nodded at them. He was wearing black swim trunks with a gold dragon on one side.

Tiare: She smiled at them. She was wearing a green, blue and white striped swimsuit.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Fluttershy! Fluttershy!



OOC I thought you'd want Derpy 

Alana: "Okay let's go!" She went and jumped in the lake.

Dana: She followed, diving in and swimming next to Alana. "Okay, you were right, this is kinda fun," she admitted, taking out her hair and letting it spread out around her.

Peter: He took his time getting in. He couldn't even remember the last time he'd gone swimming. He got out to waist high water and screwed his eyes shut for a minute. Nope, no water monsters coming to get him. He was good.


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Swimwear time! I only had time to make one, but here's Melanie.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC I thought you'd want Derpy
> 
> Alana: "Okay let's go!" She went and jumped in the lake.
> 
> Dana: She followed, diving in and swimming next to Alana. "Okay, you were right, this is kinda fun," she admitted, taking out her hair and letting it spread out around her.
> 
> Peter: He took his time getting in. He couldn't even remember the last time he'd gone swimming. He got out to waist high water and screwed his eyes shut for a minute. Nope, no water monsters coming to get him. He was good.



OOC: love derpy too.


----------



## Doodle98

Josie: she got changed into a purple and pink bathing suit, and waited on the edge of the lake for Rory.


----------



## Cinderella8

OOC My cat is on top of me.... 

Dana: She dove down under the water and came back up to Alana. "It's so good to be able to swim and not have to worry about pirates."

Alana: "Um, okay? Don't you have a pool?"

Dana: "Nobody in Slugterra has a pool, as far as I'm aware. And I know a lot of people."

Alana: "That stinks." She swam some more.


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: More swimwear!

Annabelle




Vic




Jolie




Nicki




Clarissa


----------



## IndigoFaith

Jewel: She wondered if there was gold here.  Well, anyway, she decided to take a nap in her cabin.

Winifred:She now had a sketch of Clarissa in her dragon form.  She went to her cabin to improve her invention.

Star. She went to swim with the others.

Wind: She went to swim as well.

OOC: Could someone make id cards for my characters please?


----------



## Silvermist20

IndigoFaith said:


> Jewel: She wondered if there was gold here.  Well, anyway, she decided to take a nap in her cabin.
> 
> Winifred:She now had a sketch of Clarissa in her dragon form.  She went to her cabin to improve her invention.
> 
> Star. She went to swim with the others.
> 
> Wind: She went to swim as well.
> 
> OOC: Could someone make id cards for my characters please?



OOC: I will.


----------



## Cinderella8

Alana: She waved to Star and Wind. "Hi!"


----------



## IndigoFaith

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: I will.


OOC:Thanks!


Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She waved to Star and Wind. "Hi!"



Star:"Hi!"

Wind:"Hello!"


----------



## Fairywings

Jiang, Chao, and Tiare: They waved. "Hey!"


----------



## Silvermist20

IndigoFaith said:


> OOC:Thanks!
> 
> 
> Star:"Hi!"
> 
> Wind:"Hello!"



OOC: Your welcome. I might make them right now or later I'm not sure.


----------



## Doodle98

Opal: she walked to the lake. Apparently everyone was swimming. She sighed and dipped her toes in.


----------



## Cinderella8

IndigoFaith said:


> OOC:Thanks!
> 
> 
> Star:"Hi!"
> 
> Wind:"Hello!"



Alana: "So.. Do you guys have a swim team where you go to school? I do, I'm on it, but I'm not the best."

Dana: "Schools can have swim teams?"

Alana: "Don't you play any sports at Slugterra?"

Dana: "We duel and play slugball, that's about it for sports, I guess."

Alana: "Well, some schools have swim teams, yeah. And dive teams. And baseball, football, soccer, softball, volleyball, tennis, bowling-"

Dana: "Okay I get it, lots of sports up here."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "So.. Do you guys have a swim team where you go to school? I do, I'm on it, but I'm not the best."
> 
> Dana: "Schools can have swim teams?"
> 
> Alana: "Don't you play any sports at Slugterra?"
> 
> Dana: "We duel and play slugball, that's about it for sports, I guess."
> 
> Alana: "Well, some schools have swim teams, yeah. And dive teams. And baseball, football, soccer, softball, volleyball, tennis, bowling-"
> 
> Dana: "Okay I get it, lots of sports up here."



Tiare: "There's one in the Hawaiian school I went to."

Jiang: "We had other stuff at the school we went to in China, but not swimming."

Chao: "Yeah. Well, maybe they have one now."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "So.. Do you guys have a swim team where you go to school? I do, I'm on it, but I'm not the best."
> 
> Dana: "Schools can have swim teams?"
> 
> Alana: "Don't you play any sports at Slugterra?"
> 
> Dana: "We duel and play slugball, that's about it for sports, I guess."
> 
> Alana: "Well, some schools have swim teams, yeah. And dive teams. And baseball, football, soccer, softball, volleyball, tennis, bowling-"
> 
> Dana: "Okay I get it, lots of sports up here."



Jason: He had been lying low for a while to observe his surroundings for any threats. He approached two girls. " Hi, I'm Jason. Who are you?" he asked. He spoke with a slight accent from living with monks.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: "There's one in the Hawaiian school I went to."
> 
> Jiang: "We had other stuff at the school we went to in China, but not swimming."
> 
> Chao: "Yeah. Well, maybe they have one now."





1elle2 said:


> Jason: He had been lying low for a while to observe his surroundings for any threats. He approached two girls. " Hi, I'm Jason. Who are you?" he asked. He spoke with a slight accent from living with monks.



Alana: "That's cool, Tiare. Were you on it?" She waved to Jason. "Oh, hi! I don't think we've met. I'm Alana, and this..." Dana was trying to swim away, probably to avoid meeting more people. Alana grabbed her arm. "This is Dana."

Dana: Her face turned slightly pink. "Oh, um, hi." She gave a small splash to Alana. "Stop introducing me to people I don't care about-"

Alana: She returned the splash. "Don't be rude, Miss Grumpypants."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "That's cool, Tiare. Were you on it?" She waved to Jason. "Oh, hi! I don't think we've met. I'm Alana, and this..." Dana was trying to swim away, probably to avoid meeting more people. Alana grabbed her arm. "This is Dana."
> 
> Dana: Her face turned slightly pink. "Oh, um, hi." She gave a small splash to Alana. "Stop introducing me to people I don't care about-"
> 
> Alana: She returned the splash. "Don't be rude, Miss Grumpypants."



Tiare: "Yeah, but it wasn't that great." It was one of the main places where she used to get teased.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "That's cool, Tiare. Were you on it?" She waved to Jason. "Oh, hi! I don't think we've met. I'm Alana, and this..." Dana was trying to swim away, probably to avoid meeting more people. Alana grabbed her arm. "This is Dana."
> 
> Dana: Her face turned slightly pink. "Oh, um, hi." She gave a small splash to Alana. "Stop introducing me to people I don't care about-"
> 
> Alana: She returned the splash. "Don't be rude, Miss Grumpypants."



Jason: He laughed. " So who are you related to?"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: He laughed. " So who are you related to?"



Dana: "I'm Dr. Blakk's daughter," she said, giving a small smile to Alana. "Beat you to it."

Alana: She laughed. "I'm Alex, Justin, and Max Russo's cousin."

Peter: He saw Jason and thought he should introduce himself. "Hey, I'm Peter, son of Hercules and Megara."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "I'm Dr. Blakk's daughter," she said, giving a small smile to Alana. "Beat you to it."
> 
> Alana: She laughed. "I'm Alex, Justin, and Max Russo's cousin."
> 
> Peter: He saw Jason and thought he should introduce himself. "Hey, I'm Peter, son of Hercules and Megara."



Jason: " I'm the brother of Iron Fist from Spiderman."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " I'm the brother of Iron Fist from Spiderman."



Alana: _Iron what from what man?_ She wasn't big on Marvel. "Oh," she said. "Cool."

Dana: She didn't hide her feelings. "What's Spider-Man? A disease?"

Peter: "Spider-Man's cool. And Dana, you don't know who Spider-Man is?"

EDIT OOC Oh and I'm watching a Max Steel trailer and some other videos so I may not post right away.


----------



## Doodle98

Opal: she groaned. "So many people." she mumbled to herself.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: _Iron what from what man?_ She wasn't big on Marvel. "Oh," she said. "Cool."
> 
> Dana: She didn't hide her feelings. "What's Spider-Man? A disease?"
> 
> Peter: "Spider-Man's cool. And Dana, you don't know who Spider-Man is?"
> 
> EDIT OOC Oh and I'm watching a Max Steel trailer and some other videos so I may not post right away.



Jason: " Spiderman is a superhero. Iron Fist is one of the other heroes on the show, and he's my brother. They call him Iron Fist because he has one, and so do I." Jason clenched his right hand into a fist, and it formed into the iron fist. He punched the ground, which shuddered a little.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " Spiderman is a superhero. Iron Fist is one of the other heroes on the show, and he's my brother. They call him Iron Fist because he has one, and so do I." Jason clenched his right hand into a fist, and it formed into the iron fist. He punched the ground, which shuddered a little.



OOC (We're in a lake lol )

Dana: "You've got superheroes, too?! We've just got dorks like Eli Shane who think they're being a hero but they're really just being annoying."

Alana: She watched Jason. "Whoa," she said.

Peter: "That's awesome. I've got strength like my dad, but not anything like that."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC (We're in a lake lol )
> 
> Dana: "You've got superheroes, too?! We've just got dorks like Eli Shane who think they're being a hero but they're really just being annoying."
> 
> Alana: She watched Jason. "Whoa," she said.
> 
> Peter: "That's awesome. I've got strength like my dad, but not anything like that."



Jason: He had it go away, and rubbed his knuckles. " So you're a wizard, demigod, and from slugterra."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: He had it go away, and rubbed his knuckles. " So you're a wizard, demigod, and from slugterra."



Dana: She sighed. "Well, I've got the least exciting title, but yes."

Alana: She nodded. "My wand is back at my cabin, but I can do simple hand magic." She raised her hand and some water shot up ten feet in the air and exploded like a water firework.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She sighed. "Well, I've got the least exciting title, but yes."
> 
> Alana: She nodded. "My wand is back at my cabin, but I can do simple hand magic." She raised her hand and some water shot up ten feet in the air and exploded like a water firework.



Jason: " Wow, that's impressive."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " Wow, that's impressive."



Alana: She smiled. "Thanks. So, do you like, fight crime and stuff? Or just lie low?"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She smiled. "Thanks. So, do you like, fight crime and stuff? Or just lie low?"



Jason: " I fight crime. I'm also good at martial arts. How about you guys?"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " I Fight crime. I'm also good at martial arts. How about you guys?"



Dana: "Well, some people say back at home I 'steal' stuff, I say its just permanent borrowing without permission..."

Alana: "Nice to know I'm friends with a criminal, Dana."

Dana: "It's nothing big, just stuff I don't want dad to know I need, like blaster parts, some mecha repair tools. He gets mad when I break stuff. Which is often."

Alana: "Well, try not to break stuff so much."


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " I Fight crime. I'm also good at martial arts. How about you guys?"



Chao: She walked up at this point. "Really?" she asked, interested. "Maybe I'll have a challenge here besides my older brother. I'm Chao."

Jiang: He followed behind her. "And I'm Jiang. We're Mulan and Shang's children."


----------



## Doodle98

Josie: she went over to the people talking. "Hi. I'm waiting for Rory to get here, but he hasn't." She looked at the new boy. "Hi. I'm Josie, Rapunzel and Eugene's daughter."


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Chao: She walked up at this point. "Really?" she asked, interested. "Maybe I'll have a challenge here besides my older brother. I'm Chao."
> 
> Jiang: He followed behind her. "And I'm Jiang. We're Mulan and Shang's children."



Jason: He nodded. " So you can do martial arts too. "


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: she went over to the people talking. "Hi. I'm waiting for Rory to get here, but he hasn't." She looked at the new boy. "Hi. I'm Josie, Rapunzel and Eugene's daughter."



Jason: " Hello. "


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " Hello. "



Josie: "So what's up?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Alana: "So, Jason, where do you live? Like, in New York or what?"

Dana: "New what? Your towns are weird."

Alana: "And 'Lumino Cavern' isn't?"

Dana: "No."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "So, Jason, where do you live? Like, in New York or what?"
> 
> Dana: "New what? Your towns are weird."
> 
> Alana: "And 'Lumino Cavern' isn't?"
> 
> Dana: "No."



Jason: " I move a lot. I usually stay in Kun'Lun though for training. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " I move a lot. I usually stay in Kun'Lun though for training. "



Dana: "There we go, more weird city names."

Alana: "Um, no offense, but what's Kun'Lun?"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "There we go, more weird city names."
> 
> Alana: "Um, no offense, but what's Kun'Lun?"



Jason: " It's in Asia. They don't have any technology or anything modern there. I ran away and found it with my brother. " He was also rich, but didn't mention that.


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Jason: He nodded. " So you can do martial arts too. "



Chao: She nodded.

Jiang: "We're also trained in the sword as well. If you wanna practice with us sometime, that would be cool, and we could teach you." He looked around to make sure the teachers weren't nearby, then he whispered, "We both smuggled in our swords."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " It's in Asia. They don't have any technology or anything modern there. I ran away and found it with my brother. " He was also rich, but didn't mention that.


Alana: "That's cool! No technology? At all? I don't think Dana would survive."

Dana: "No, I wouldn't," she admitted. Then she tilted her head. "You ran away? Why?"


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Chao: She nodded.
> 
> Jiang: "We're also trained in the sword as well. If you wanna practice with us sometime, that would be cool, and we could teach you." He looked around to make sure the teachers weren't nearby, then he whispered, "We both smuggled in our swords."



Jason: He grinned. He likes these two. " They can't really take my iron fist, but I would've smuggled it in too if I had to. "


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "That's cool! No technology? At all? I don't think Dana would survive."
> 
> Dana: "No, I wouldn't," she admitted. Then she tilted her head. "You ran away? Why?"



Jason: He pretended not to hear her and went under the water.


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Jason: He grinned. He likes these two. " They can't really take my iron fist, but I would've smuggled it in too if I had to. "



Chao: "We knew they would have some stupid no fighting rule, and they do, but they can't keep us from training."


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Jason: He grinned. He likes these two. " They can't really take my iron fist, but I would've smuggled it in too if I had to. "



Josie: "I didn't really have to smuggle it in, but I have a frying pan, if that counts. The stupid Anti in my cabin broke the handle off though, I'm in the process of fixing it."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: He pretended not to hear her and went under the water.



Dana: She rolled her eyes. "Okay, or ignore me altogether." She turned to Alana. "I think I may call it, swimming isn't my thing."

Alana: "Okay, I'll come with you though." The two swam for the shore and sat at the edge of the water with their feet sticking in.

Dana: Eris bounced towards her and growled, as she was dripping wet. "Deal with it, Eris, water won't hurt you." The slug reluctantly jumped on her shoulder.

OOC I tried to find a pic of Eris. He is not as cute as Beeker ):


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She rolled her eyes. "Okay, or ignore me altogether." She turned to Alana. "I think I may call it, swimming isn't my thing."
> 
> Alana: "Okay, I'll come with you though." The two swam for the shore and sat at the edge of the water with their feet sticking in.
> 
> Dana: Eris bounced towards her and growled, as she was dripping wet. "Deal with it, Eris, water won't hurt you." The slug reluctantly jumped on her shoulder.
> 
> OOC I tried to find a pic of Eris. He is not as cute as Beeker ):



OOC: Creepy.....


----------



## 1elle2

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Creepy.....



OOC: Not as bad as venom on Spider-Man. * shudder*


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She rolled her eyes. "Okay, or ignore me altogether." She turned to Alana. "I think I may call it, swimming isn't my thing."
> 
> Alana: "Okay, I'll come with you though." The two swam for the shore and sat at the edge of the water with their feet sticking in.
> 
> Dana: Eris bounced towards her and growled, as she was dripping wet. "Deal with it, Eris, water won't hurt you." The slug reluctantly jumped on her shoulder.
> 
> OOC I tried to find a pic of Eris. He is not as cute as Beeker ):



OOC: I think Eris is cute. He is just special.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Creepy.....



OOC I know... and this is what he used to look like before Dr. Blakk ghouled him:




He was cute


----------



## 1elle2

OOC: Silvermist can you read my new character sign up ?


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> OOC: Not as bad as venom on Spider-Man. * shudder*



OOC Carnage is worse. Venom isn't that bad...



Doodle98 said:


> OOC: I think Eris is cute. He is just special.



Yeah special's the way to describe him xD

(Sorry for the double post)


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Carnage is worse. Venom isn't that bad...
> 
> Yeah special's the way to describe him xD
> 
> (Sorry for the double post)



OOC: Oh yeah. Carnage is just plain freaky.


----------



## Silvermist20

Melanie: She went to the lake and waited for Annabelle.

Annabelle: She got in her swimsuit and went to the lake.

Vic: She got in her colorful swimsuit and went to the lake. She brought a Twix bar with her.

Nicki: She decided she had nothing else better to do, so she got in her swimsuit and went to the lake.

Jolie: She also had nothing else better to do, so she got in he rswimsuit, took a picture of herself for Instagram, then went to the lake.

Clarissa: She stayed in her cabin playing games on her phone. Then she heard a knock on the door. "What do you want!"

Erica: "It's Erica, one of your councelors."

Clarissa: "Go away!"

Erica: She opened the door to see that it was unlocked. "Jess told me that it's time for swimming."

Clarissa: "And why would I want to do that?"

Erica: "Because she told me that you must attend all events, which include swimming. So get your swimsuit on."

Clarissa: "Fine, whatever. But I'm only listening to you because I have nothing else better to do." She put on her swimsuit and went to the lake.


----------



## Silvermist20

1elle2 said:


> OOC: Oh yeah. Carnage is just plain freaky.



OOC: I just looked him up.


----------



## 1elle2

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: I just looked him up.



OOC: Yep. Creepy! BTW, Cindy, do the plan when you're ready.

Tim: He was walking towards the lake to go swimming. He had to leave his slugs behind, sadly.


----------



## Cinderella8

Dana: She heard something buzzing. She turned around. Her phone was sitting on the ground. Eris growled. "Oh, that's why you came." She picked up here phone and answered the call. "Hello?" Then an image came up. She bit her lip. Great.

Dr. Blakk: "Hello, Dana. I assume you've reached camp safely?"

Alana: "Is that your dad?" she whispered.

Dana: She nodded. "Yeah, dad, I got here safe and sound."

Dr. Blakk: He eyes Alana. "Who is this?"

Dana: Now it was her turn to introduce Alana. "A friend I've met at camp. Her name's Alana." Should she mention Dustin?

Alana: Her face turned pink. She gave a half-hearted wave. "Um, hello?"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She heard something buzzing. She turned around. Her phone was sitting on the ground. Eris growled. "Oh, that's why you came." She picked up here phone and answered the call. "Hello?" Then an image came up. She bit her lip. Great.
> 
> Dr. Blakk: "Hello, Dana. I assume you've reached camp safely?"
> 
> Alana: "Is that your dad?" she whispered.
> 
> Dana: She nodded. "Yeah, dad, I got here safe and sound."
> 
> Dr. Blakk: He eyes Alana. "Who is this?"
> 
> Dana: Now it was her turn to introduce Alana. "A friend I've met at camp. Her name's Alana." Should she mention Dustin?
> 
> Alana: Her face turned pink. She gave a half-hearted wave. "Um, hello?"



Tim: He saw a girl talking to Dr. Blakk! He came over to her. " Who are you?" he demanded. Being Trixie's brother, he hated Dr. Blakk.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: He saw a girl talking to Dr. Blakk! He came over to her. " Who are you?" he demanded. Being Trixie's brother, he hated Dr. Blakk.



Dana: She turned around. "Who's asking?"

Dr. Blakk: "And who would this be?"

EDIT OOC Oh and Noelle Trixie's last name is Sting


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She turned around. "Who's asking?"
> 
> Dr. Blakk: "And who would this be?"



Tim: " I'm Trixie's brother, Tim. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " I'm Trixie's brother, Tim. "


Dana: "Trixie? As in, girl with pigtails and part of the Shane Gang Trixie?"

Dr. Blakk: "I was not aware there would be relatives of the Shane Gang," he said coolly, eyeing Tim.

Alana: She backed away so she would no longer be seen by Dana's dad. This would end well (sarcasm).


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "Trixie? As in, girl with pigtails and part of the Shane Gang Trixie?"
> 
> Dr. Blakk: "I was not aware there would be relatives of the Shane Gang," he said coolly, eyeing Tim.
> 
> Alana: She backed away so she would no longer be seen by Dana's dad. This would end well (sarcasm).



Tim: " Yes. Eli's brother is here too. "

Jason: He was watching them closely. He moved near them in case they had to break up a fight.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " Yes. Eli's brother is here too. "
> 
> Jason: He was watching them closely. He moved near them in case they had to break up a fight.


Dana: Eris jumped off her shoulder and growled at Tim's feet. "Oh, I'm aware-"

Dr. Blakk: "Eli Shane has a brother?"

Dana: "Yeah, I almost got in a duel with him earlier..."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: Eris jumped off her shoulder and growled at Tim's feet. "Oh, I'm aware-"
> 
> Dr. Blakk: "Eli Shane has a brother?"
> 
> Dana: "Yeah, I almost got in a duel with him earlier..."



Tim: " Dustin. " He reached for his slugs, but he had left them behind. Ugh. 

Jason: He clenched his fist under the water.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " Dustin. " He reached for his slugs, but he had left them behind. Ugh.
> 
> Jason: He clenched his fist under the water.



Dr. Blakk: He looked interested. "Very interesting," he said. "I could use information like that."

Dana: Eris bit Tim's toes. She tried not to burst out laughing.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dr. Blakk: He looked interested. "Very interesting," he said. "I could use information like that."
> 
> Dana: Eris bit Tim's toes. She tried not to burst out laughing.



Tim: He gently nudged the slug away, not wanting to hurt him. " What do you mean, you could use information like that?"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: He gently nudged the slug away, not wanting to hurt him. " What do you mean, you could use information like that?"



Dana: She quickly hung up the phone. The holographic image sizzled and disappeared. She stood, eyes narrowed. "If you must know, Dr. Blakk is my dad." She leaned over and Eris jumped on her hand. "Keep out of my way and I might just keep out of yours."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She quickly hung up the phone. The holographic image sizzled and disappeared. She stood, eyes narrowed. "If you must know, Dr. Blakk is my dad." She leaned over and Eris jumped on her hand. "Keep out of my way and I might just keep out of yours."



Tim: He jumped into the water. 

Jason: He relaxed a little.

OOC: This is so bizarre since we never really argue in real life when we're visiting each other.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: He jumped into the water.
> 
> Jason: He relaxed a little.



Dana: She rolled her eyes and plopped back down on the ground. "Well he's annoying."

Alana: "I'm gonna go swim some more, is that okay?"

Dana: She shrugged. "Knock yourself out?"

Alana: She smiled and dove into the water, swimming up next to Tim. "Um, I'm barely understanding Slugterra and all that, what on earth was that all about?"

EDIT OOC I know, right? It feels weird


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She rolled her eyes and plopped back down on the ground. "Well he's annoying."
> 
> Alana: "I'm gonna go swim some more, is that okay?"
> 
> Dana: She shrugged. "Knock yourself out?"
> 
> Alana: She smiled and dove into the water, swimming up next to Tim. "Um, I'm barely understanding Slugterra and all that, what on earth was that all about?"
> 
> EDIT OOC I know, right? It feels weird



OOC: Lol. 

Tim: " Her dad is the ultimate bad guy, and my sister Trixie is in the Shane gang, who are good. Dustin is the leader, Eli Shane's brother. "


----------



## 1elle2

OOC: Gotta go. Another eye appointment.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> OOC: Lol.
> 
> Tim: " Her dad is the ultimate bad guy, and my sister Trixie is in the Shane gang, who are good. Dustin is the leader, Eli Shane's brother. "



Alana: She frowned. "'Ultimate bad guy'? He didn't seem too bad... Okay actually he looked kinda sorta scary... What's so bad about him?"


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Tim: He jumped into the water.
> 
> Jason: He relaxed a little.
> 
> OOC: This is so bizarre since we never really argue in real life when we're visiting each other.



Chao: "Good thing that ended well or I might have had to do something."

Jiang: He nodded in agreement.

Tiare: She felt left out, but was glad no one got hurt or into a fight.

Andrew: He walked over. "Hey everyone."

Tiare: "Hey Andrew!"

Chao: "Hey Drew."

Jiang: "Hey Drew."


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Chao: "Good thing that ended well or I might have had to do something."
> 
> Jiang: He nodded in agreement.
> 
> Tiare: She felt left out, but was glad no one got hurt or into a fight.
> 
> Andrew: He walked over. "Hey everyone."
> 
> Tiare: "Hey Andrew!"
> 
> Chao: "Hey Drew."
> 
> Jiang: "Hey Drew."



Melanie: "Hey Drew!"

Annabelle: "Hi Drew! Melanie, do you know when Nathan's going to be here?"

Nathan: He got to the lake. "I'm here!"

Annabelle: She started drooling over Nathan's abs. She jumped in the lake to hide it. "Holy cheese that water's freezing!"

Melanie and Nathan: They Laughed.

Annabelle: She rolled her eyes. Then she saw a cat walking around. She got out of the lake and ran up to it. "Aw, what a cute kitty!"

Oliver: "I'll have you know, I am not a kitty. I am a grown cat."

Annabelle: "Who happens to look so cute!"

Oliver: "Wait, are you Annabelle, the spunky red headed girl?"

Annabelle: "Yeah. Wait, did you go to my school?"

Oliver: "Yeah. You probably don't remember me since I'm so small and I would always sit in the back. I'm Oliver."

Annabelle: "Oh. Sorry about that."

Oliver: "It's ok. I'm used to it. Could you pick me up and take me over to the lake please? I want to talk to the others."

Annabelle: "Ok." She picked him up and took him over by the lake. "Hey guys. Remember Oliver?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: "Hey Drew!"
> 
> Annabelle: "Hi Drew! Melanie, do you know when Nathan's going to be here?"
> 
> Nathan: He got to the lake. "I'm here!"
> 
> Annabelle: She started drooling over Nathan's abs. She jumped in the lake to hide it. "Holy cheese that water's freezing!"
> 
> Melanie and Nathan: They Laughed.
> 
> Annabelle: She rolled her eyes. Then she saw a cat walking around. She got out of the lake and ran up to it. "Aw, what a cute kitty!"
> 
> Oliver: "I'll have you know, I am not a kitty. I am a grown cat."
> 
> Annabelle: "Who happens to look so cute!"
> 
> Oliver: "Wait, are you Annabelle, the spunky red headed girl?"
> 
> Annabelle: "Yeah. Wait, did you go to my school?"
> 
> Oliver: "Yeah. You probably don't remember me since I'm so small and I would always sit in the back. I'm Oliver."
> 
> Annabelle: "Oh. Sorry about that."
> 
> Oliver: "It's ok. I'm used to it. Could you pick me up and take me over to the lake please? I want to talk to the others."
> 
> Annabelle: "Ok." She picked him up and took him over by the lake. "Hey guys. Remember Oliver?"



Alana: Her eyes got all big- she loved animals. "OMG he's soooo cute!!!!" she squealed.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: "Hey Drew!"
> 
> Annabelle: "Hi Drew! Melanie, do you know when Nathan's going to be here?"
> 
> Nathan: He got to the lake. "I'm here!"
> 
> Annabelle: She started drooling over Nathan's abs. She jumped in the lake to hide it. "Holy cheese that water's freezing!"
> 
> Melanie and Nathan: They Laughed.
> 
> Annabelle: She rolled her eyes. Then she saw a cat walking around. She got out of the lake and ran up to it. "Aw, what a cute kitty!"
> 
> Oliver: "I'll have you know, I am not a kitty. I am a grown cat."
> 
> Annabelle: "Who happens to look so cute!"
> 
> Oliver: "Wait, are you Annabelle, the spunky red headed girl?"
> 
> Annabelle: "Yeah. Wait, did you go to my school?"
> 
> Oliver: "Yeah. You probably don't remember me since I'm so small and I would always sit in the back. I'm Oliver."
> 
> Annabelle: "Oh. Sorry about that."
> 
> Oliver: "It's ok. I'm used to it. Could you pick me up and take me over to the lake please? I want to talk to the others."
> 
> Annabelle: "Ok." She picked him up and took him over by the lake. "Hey guys. Remember Oliver?"



Andrew: "Sup Oliver?"

Chao: She saw Oliver was over there and waved.

Jiang: He waved too when he saw what Chao was waving at. 

Tiare: Tiare swam over. Oliver was part of the small group of really shy kids that sat in the back that Tiare usually hung out with. "Hey Oliver."


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: Her eyes got all big- she loved animals. "OMG he's soooo cute!!!!" she squealed.



Oliver: "You're Alana, the wizard girl, right?"

Squeaky: He started waddling around. He tripped on a rock and squeaked when he fell.

Melanie: "Be right back." She ran over to Squeaky. "Hm. A toy."

Squeaky: He stood up.

Melanie: "Oh my gosh, it's alive!"

Squeaky: "Of course I am!"

Melanie: "And it talks!"

Squeaky: "I prefer not to be called an it! I'm Squeaky."

Melanie: "I'm Melanie."

Squeaky: "Nice to meet you Melanie."

Melanie: "A bunch of us are at the lake. You want to come?"

Squeaky: "Sure, but make sure so one pushes me in. I can't get too wet."

Melanie: "Right. Let's go." She started walking.

Squeaky: "Wait up! I can't go as fast as you." He started waddling.

Melanie: "Sorry." She waited for Squeaky then went at his speed.


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: Kari dived into the water. 

Britannia: Britannia sat by the water.

Richard: He walked out down to the lake, wearing black swim trunks. He took a seat on the dock.

Britannia: She noticed a boy with dirty blonde hair chilling on the dock, but she didn't want to go say hello. She figured that he was a SOD.

Richard: He looked around.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "Sup Oliver?"
> 
> Chao: She saw Oliver was over there and waved.
> 
> Jiang: He waved too when he saw what Chao was waving at.
> 
> Tiare: Tiare swam over. Oliver was part of the small group of really shy kids that sat in the back that Tiare usually hung out with. "Hey Oliver."



OOC: He's not really shy, he just liked sitting in the back.

Oliver: "Hey guys."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: Kari dived into the water.
> 
> Britannia: Britannia sat by the water.
> 
> Richard: He walked out down to the lake, wearing black swim trunks. He took a seat on the dock.
> 
> Britannia: She noticed a boy with dirty blonde hair chilling on the dock, but she didn't want to go say hello. She figured that he was a SOD.
> 
> Richard: He looked around.



Opal: she saw a guy sit near her. "Hey." She said tanning on the dock.

Eric: he saw more people get there. She smiled at Kari and jumped back into the water.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: He's not really shy, he just liked sitting in the back.
> 
> Oliver: "Hey guys."



OOC: Ah, Well, he sat in the back, so it doesn't really matter that much, especially since this isn't school.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Oliver: "You're Alana, the wizard girl, right?"
> 
> Squeaky: He started waddling around. He tripped on a rock and squeaked when he fell.
> 
> Melanie: "Be right back." She ran over to Squeaky. "Hm. A toy."
> 
> Squeaky: He stood up.
> 
> Melanie: "Oh my gosh, it's alive!"
> 
> Squeaky: "Of course I am!"
> 
> Melanie: "And it talks!"
> 
> Squeaky: "I prefer not to be called an it! I'm Squeaky."
> 
> Melanie: "I'm Melanie."
> 
> Squeaky: "Nice to meet you Melanie."
> 
> Melanie: "A bunch of us are at the lake. You want to come?"
> 
> Squeaky: "Sure, but make sure so one pushes me in. I can't get too wet."
> 
> Melanie: "Right. Let's go." She started walking.
> 
> Squeaky: "Wait up! I can't go as fast as you." He started waddling.
> 
> Melanie: "Sorry." She waited for Squeaky then went at his speed.



Alana: She nodded. "Yep, that's me!"


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Opal: she saw a guy sit near her. "Hey." She said tanning on the dock.
> 
> Eric: he saw more people get there. She smiled at Kari and jumped back into the water.



Kari: She held Eric's hand again. They swam under the water.

Richard: "Hey, I'm Richard."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: She held Eric's hand again. They swam under the water.
> 
> Richard: "Hey, I'm Richard."



Eric: he smiled as she took his hand.

Opal: "I'm Opal. I should be a princess, but I'm not, thanks to that idiot Aladdin." She started mumbling to herself.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: he smiled as she took his hand.
> 
> Opal: "I'm Opal. I should be a princess, but I'm not, thanks to that idiot Aladdin." She started mumbling to herself.



Kari: She smiled. Then she came up for air. She said, "The weather's nice."

Richard: He took a guess that she was an Anti. He said, "Related to Jafar?"


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: She smiled. Then she came up for air. She said, "The weather's nice."
> 
> Richard: He took a guess that she was an Anti. He said, "Related to Jafar?"



Eric: "Yeah. I guess some others came to the lake, I sorta liked it when it was quiet, but oh well."

Opal: "Duh."


----------



## Cinderella8

Peter: He swam over to Alana. "Well, that happened," he said, talking about Dana and Tim. He looked over his shoulder. "Who's the cat?"

Alana: "Yeah, I know. I believe that's Oliver," she noted.

Peter: "Oh, cool." He was trying to think of something to say.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "Yeah. I guess some others came to the lake, I sorta liked it when it was quiet, but oh well."
> 
> Opal: "Duh."



Richard: "I'm related to Phoebus." 

Kari: "It's still nice."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Richard: "I'm related to Phoebus."
> 
> Kari: "It's still nice."



Opal: "Who?"

Eric: "Yeah, it is. Willie is going to be mad at me for not taking him."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Opal: "Who?"
> 
> Eric: "Yeah, it is. Willie is going to be mad at me for not taking him."



Richard: "He's from the Hunchback of Notre Dame. It's not a very well known Disney movie, at least not as well known as many other forgotten movies."

Kari: "I'm sure Willie will understand if you explain it to him."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Richard: "He's from the Hunchback of Notre Dame. It's not a very well known Disney movie, at least not as well known as many other forgotten movies."
> 
> Kari: "I'm sure Willie will understand if you explain it to him."



Eric: "The thing is, he won't really let me explain anything without him interrupting." He laughed. "He is a special little bear."

Opal: "That's cool."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "The thing is, he won't really let me explain anything without him interrupting." He laughed. "He is a special little bear."
> 
> Opal: "That's cool."



Kari: She giggled. 

Richard: "I guess so."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: She giggled.
> 
> Richard: "I guess so."



Eric: he smiled. He realized they were still holding hands and he blushed slightly. "I'm completely serious."

Opal: "sorry, I don't really talk much. I'm just not good at it."


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: IndigoFaith, here's your ID cards. (Sorry, I couldn't do Gerold. Also, these were the best pictures I could find.)

http://www.polyvore.com/winds_camper_id_for_indigofaith/set?id=92736106
http://www.polyvore.com/stars_camper_id_for_indigofaith/set?id=92744675
http://www.polyvore.com/jewels_camper_id_for_indigofaith/set?id=92745846
http://www.polyvore.com/winifreds_camper_id_for_indigofaith/set?id=92747265


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC:


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: He swam over to Alana. "Well, that happened," he said, talking about Dana and Tim. He looked over his shoulder. "Who's the cat?"
> 
> Alana: "Yeah, I know. I believe that's Oliver," she noted.
> 
> Peter: "Oh, cool." He was trying to think of something to say.



Jason: " I was afraid I'd have to break up a fight. Good thing they didn't have their slugs. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " I was afraid I'd have to break up a fight. Good thing they didn't have their slugs. "



Alana: "Well, Dana had Eris, but not her blaster." She laughed. "I feel so Slugterra smart, I know she couldn't use her slug without her blaster."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "Well, Dana had Eris, but not her blaster." She laughed. "I feel so Slugterra smart, I know she couldn't use her slug without her blaster."



Jason: He laughed.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Blanking on what to do with my characters.


----------



## IndigoFaith

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "So.. Do you guys have a swim team where you go to school? I do, I'm on it, but I'm not the best."
> 
> Dana: "Schools can have swim teams?"
> 
> Alana: "Don't you play any sports at Slugterra?"
> 
> Dana: "We duel and play slugball, that's about it for sports, I guess."
> 
> Alana: "Well, some schools have swim teams, yeah. And dive teams. And baseball, football, soccer, softball, volleyball, tennis, bowling-"
> 
> Dana: "Okay I get it, lots of sports up here."


Wind: "I do track and swimming."

Star: "Sports are not my thing, I prefer music."


Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: IndigoFaith, here's your ID cards. (Sorry, I couldn't do Gerold. Also, these were the best pictures I could find.)
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/winds_camper_id_for_indigofaith/set?id=92736106
> http://www.polyvore.com/stars_camper_id_for_indigofaith/set?id=92744675
> http://www.polyvore.com/jewels_camper_id_for_indigofaith/set?id=92745846
> http://www.polyvore.com/winifreds_camper_id_for_indigofaith/set?id=92747265



OOC:Thanks.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: He laughed.





Fairywings said:


> OOC: Blanking on what to do with my characters.



OOC Peter and Dana aren't really doing anything

Alana: She laughed along, then turned to Tim. "Okay, so tell me- who's Trixie? Just because I knew she needed a blaster doesn't mean I'm up to date on Slugterrans..."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Peter and Dana aren't really doing anything
> 
> Alana: She laughed along, then turned to Tim. "Okay, so tell me- who's Trixie? Just because I knew she needed a blaster doesn't mean I'm up to date on Slugterrans..."



Tiare: She walked over to Peter and Dana. "Well, that was.......tense. Are you okay?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: She walked over to Peter and Dana. "Well, that was.......tense. Are you okay?"



Dana: She felt bad- she'd been trying to fit in and make friends, and just when Alana had seemed to warm up on her, she'd only reminded her that she was an Anti. What if Alana was mad at her? She wasn't usually this worked up over others. She shrugged. "Well, I'm fine, but I never wanna see Tim again."

Peter: "Yeah, it was, but I guess it didn't end in a fight, so it wasn't too bad."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Peter and Dana aren't really doing anything
> 
> Alana: She laughed along, then turned to Tim. "Okay, so tell me- who's Trixie? Just because I knew she needed a blaster doesn't mean I'm up to date on Slugterrans..."



Tim: " Trixie is a friend of Eli's and part of the Shane gang. "


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She felt bad- she'd been trying to fit in and make friends, and just when Alana had seemed to warm up on her, she'd only reminded her that she was an Anti. What if Alana was mad at her? She wasn't usually this worked up over others. She shrugged. "Well, I'm fine, but I never wanna see Tim again."
> 
> Peter: "Yeah, it was, but I guess it didn't end in a fight, so it wasn't too bad."



Tiare: "I wish that hadn't happened. Things were going so well - well, sort of. Should have known this place was too good to be true though." She had made friends, no one had called her a freak, and then this had to happen. She knew it probably wasn't too big of a deal, but it wasn't perfect here anymore.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " Trixie is a friend of Eli's and part of the Shane gang. "





Fairywings said:


> Tiare: "I wish that hadn't happened. Things were going so well - well, sort of. Should have known this place was too good to be true though." She had made friends, no one had called her a freak, and then this had to happen. She knew it probably wasn't too big of a deal, but it wasn't perfect here anymore.



Alana: "Oh, that's cool! So did you grow up here or down in Slugterra?"

Dana: She shrugged in reply.

OOC Going to 4-H


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "Oh, that's cool! So did you grow up here or down in Slugterra?"
> 
> Dana: She shrugged in reply.
> 
> OOC Going to 4-H



Tim: " Slugterra. "


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "Oh, that's cool! So did you grow up here or down in Slugterra?"
> 
> Dana: She shrugged in reply.
> 
> OOC Going to 4-H



Tiare: She shrugged back. "Doesn't matter now I suppose."


----------



## Silvermist20

IndigoFaith said:


> Wind: "I do track and swimming."
> 
> Star: "Sports are not my thing, I prefer music."
> 
> 
> OOC:Thanks.



OOC: Your welcome.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " Slugterra. "



Alana: "Cool." She floated on her back. "Do you have slugs like Dana's or like Dustin's? I can't remember how they're different.. Dana said somethig about hers being 'ghouls' or something like that?"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Back from the fair! What all did I miss?
> 
> Dustin: "Well, I've got ropes and some gear in my backpack, yeah," he said, taking off his pack and showing her.
> 
> OOC If that's okay Goofy he'll just have them



OOC: I've never really climbed a mountain so don't judge my knowledge. 

Jori: "Alright, it looks like this side isn't too steep," she said, not even trying to cover up her British accent.

OOC: I'm going to be busy for the next couple days, so don't expect much from any of my characters from any of the RPs


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: he smiled. He realized they were still holding hands and he blushed slightly. "I'm completely serious."
> 
> Opal: "sorry, I don't really talk much. I'm just not good at it."



Kari: Then she swam with him back to shore. She said, "I believe you."

Richard: He chuckled. "That's all right."


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC: I've never really climbed a mountain so don't judge my knowledge.
> 
> Jori: "Alright, it looks like this side isn't too steep," she said, not even trying to cover up her British accent.
> 
> OOC: I'm going to be busy for the next couple days, so don't expect much from any of my characters from any of the RPs



OOC I haven't either xP And that's okay good luck woth whatever you're busy with  

Dustin: He nodded and gave Jori some of the supplies. "Ready?"


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: Then she swam with him back to shore. She said, "I believe you."
> 
> Richard: He chuckled. "That's all right."



Eric: he smiled. He was actually dreading questioning from Willie, it was very annoying.

Opal: "Earlier today, that girl Clarissa or something, the one that can turn all giant, put me at the top of that mountain. She was so surprised when I walked into the mess hall again, only a minute later. She is so annoying."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: he smiled. He was actually dreading questioning from Willie, it was very annoying.
> 
> Opal: "Earlier today, that girl Clarissa or something, the one that can turn all giant, put me at the top of that mountain. She was so surprised when I walked into the mess hall again, only a minute later. She is so annoying."



Kari: She smiled back.

Richard: He listened intently. He said, "Clarissa must have underestimated your strength."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: She smiled back.
> 
> Richard: He listened intently. He said, "Clarissa must have underestimated your strength."



Opal: "Well yes, and she is an idiot."

Eric: "What are we going to do now?"

OOC: guinea pig sitting on me, he just yawned and it was adorable.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Opal: "Well yes, and she is an idiot."
> 
> Eric: "What are we going to do now?"
> 
> OOC: guinea pig sitting on me, he just yawned and it was adorable.



OOC lol Doodle because of you I now reeeeeeally want a guinea pig


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC lol Doodle because of you I now reeeeeeally want a guinea pig



OOC: they are really sweet. Scooter, the one that just yawned likes to snuggle.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: they are really sweet. Scooter, the one that just yawned likes to snuggle.


OOC AWW!!!! So cute<3 <3 <3 I finally got my avatar to work!!!


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Opal: "Well yes, and she is an idiot."
> 
> Eric: "What are we going to do now?"
> 
> OOC: guinea pig sitting on me, he just yawned and it was adorable.



Kari: "Doesn't matter." she said absentmindedly.

Richard: He replied quickly. "I guess. So are these mandatory events kind of stupid?"


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: he smiled. He was actually dreading questioning from Willie, it was very annoying.
> 
> Opal: "Earlier today, that girl Clarissa or something, the one that can turn all giant, put me at the top of that mountain. She was so surprised when I walked into the mess hall again, only a minute later. She is so annoying."





The Villianess said:


> Kari: She smiled back.
> 
> Richard: He listened intently. He said, "Clarissa must have underestimated your strength."





Doodle98 said:


> Opal: "Well yes, and she is an idiot."
> 
> Eric: "What are we going to do now?"
> 
> OOC: guinea pig sitting on me, he just yawned and it was adorable.



OOC: Be lucky Clarissa wasn't there. Because even though she can't transform, she still can take you down. Hard.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC AWW!!!! So cute<3 <3 <3 I finally got my avatar to work!!!



OOC: What the heck os your avatar now?


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Be lucky Clarissa wasn't there. Because even though she can't transform, she still can take you down. Hard.



OOC  EDIT It is Steel, Silvy. lol That probably doesn't make any sense...


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Be lucky Clarissa wasn't there. Because even though she can't transform, she still can take you down. Hard.



OOC: how nice, Silv. Opal is just a jerk most of the time.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "Cool." She floated on her back. "Do you have slugs like Dana's or like Dustin's? I can't remember how they're different.. Dana said somethig about hers being 'ghouls' or something like that?"



Tim: " Goul slugs were originally good, until they were turned evil by Dr. Blakk. I have regular slugs. The goul slugs are usually creepy looking, and regular slugs are cute."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " Goul slugs were originally good, until they were turned evil by Dr. Blakk. I have regular slugs. The goul slugs are usually creepy looking, and regular slugs are cute."



Alana: "Oh. I thought Eris looked... yeah..." She shrugged. "But Dana just doesn't seem that bad."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "Oh. I thought Eris looked... yeah..." She shrugged. "But Dana just doesn't seem that bad."



Tim: " _She_ might not be, but her father is. He also killed Dustin's dad..."

Jason: He swam a lot, so he was pretty good.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " _She_ might not be, but her father is. He also killed Dustin's dad..."
> 
> Jason: He swam a lot, so he was pretty good.



Alana: She frowned. "That's terrible." Now she felt a little bad for Dustin. Deciding to change the subject, she kept talking. "Do you already know Dustin, or have you just met him here?"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She frowned. "That's terrible." Now she felt a little bad for Dustin. Deciding to change the subject, she kept talking. "Do you already know Dustin, or have you just met him here?"



Tim: " I knew him before the camp, from slugterra. This place is so different from slugterra!"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " I knew him before the camp, from slugterra. This place is so different from slugterra!"



Alana: "Yeah, from what Dana's told me, it is. Like, the obvious, you guys have slugs and blasters and stuff... And mechas instead of cars, stuff like that... And no sun! Or sky! I don't know how I'd live like that!"


----------



## Silvermist20

Melanie: Finally, after 3 minutes, she got with her other friends with Squeaky. "Hey guys, remember Squeaky?" She squeezed him and he squeaked.

Squeaky: "Hey, that tickles!"

Clarissa: She finally got to the lake with Erica. "You can go now." She saw Melanie squeeze Squeaky. _"These dumb SOD's are getting weirder and weirder every day,"_ she thought.

OOC: I just got an idea, but I don't know if I want to do it or not.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: Finally, after 3 minutes, she got with her other friends with Squeaky. "Hey guys, remember Squeaky?" She squeezed him and he squeaked.
> 
> Squeaky: "Hey, that tickles!"
> 
> Clarissa: She finally got to the lake with Erica. "You can go now." She saw Melanie squeeze Squeaky. _"These dumb SOD's are getting weirder and weirder every day,"_ she thought.
> 
> OOC: I just got an idea, but I don't know if I want to do it or not.



OOC: What?


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: What?



OOC: It involves Clarissa and Squeaky, which also involves Clarissa getting in big time trouble again.


----------



## 1elle2

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: It involves Clarissa and Squeaky, which also involves Clarissa getting in big time trouble again.



OOC: Knock yourself out. It's your choice.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "Yeah, from what Dana's told me, it is. Like, the obvious, you guys have slugs and blasters and stuff... And mechas instead of cars, stuff like that... And no sun! Or sky! I don't know how I'd live like that!"



Tim: " It's not that bad if you've never been any where else before."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " It's not that bad if you've never been any where else before."



Alana: "I guess so," she said in agreement. "You know, you don't seem bad. Do you know why Dana and her dad don't like you guys?"


----------



## IndigoFaith

Garold: He jumped into the lake making a big splash.

Star:"Watch it!"

Garold:"No one can splash like me."

Wind:She swam under the water then came up.  "It's beautiful here, isn't it?"

Garold:"Thanks to me!"

Wind:"I'm talking about the nature around us, no offense.  It's lovely."

Garold:"I'm sure no one agrees with you."

Jewel: She came to the lake.  Seeing Clarissa she stuck out her tongue."Loser!" She yelled as she splashed in.


----------



## Doodle98

IndigoFaith said:


> Garold: He jumped into the lake making a big splash.
> 
> Star:"Watch it!"
> 
> Garold:"No one can splash like me."
> 
> Wind:She swam under the water then came up.  "It's beautiful here, isn't it?"
> 
> Garold:"Thanks to me!"
> 
> Wind:"I'm talking about the nature around us, no offense.  It's lovely."
> 
> Garold:"I'm sure no one agrees with you."
> 
> Jewel: She came to the lake.  Seeing Clarissa she stuck out her tongue."Loser!" She yelled as she splashed in.



Opal: she was covered in water. She screamed. "Watch it, you jerk!"


----------



## IndigoFaith

Doodle98 said:


> Opal: she was covered in water. She screamed. "Watch it, you jerk!"



Garold:"You may be right, but at least if I'm a jerk, I'm the best jerk ever.  Anyway, you are a..  A person who hurts my ears by screaming."


----------



## Silvermist20

IndigoFaith said:


> Garold: He jumped into the lake making a big splash.
> 
> Star:"Watch it!"
> 
> Garold:"No one can splash like me."
> 
> Wind:She swam under the water then came up.  "It's beautiful here, isn't it?"
> 
> Garold:"Thanks to me!"
> 
> Wind:"I'm talking about the nature around us, no offense.  It's lovely."
> 
> Garold:"I'm sure no one agrees with you."
> 
> Jewel: She came to the lake.  Seeing Clarissa she stuck out her tongue."Loser!" She yelled as she splashed in.



OOC: I am sort of going to do my plan now.

Clarissa: "That's it." She ran into the water, not watching out for anybody which caused Squeaky to fall into the water, and swam really fast to her. She tried pushing Jewel into the bottom of the lake. She was trying to drown her.

OOC: I know it's not really a big deal if someone sticks out their tounge and calls you a loser (hey, haters gonna hate), but Clarissa hates basically everyone and has anger issues. Plus the idea just popped into my head.

Squeaky: "Help *blub blub blub* me! *blub blub blub* Can't *blub blub blub* swim! *blub blub blub*" He started drifting off.

Melanie: "I'll get you Squeaky!" She jumped into the lake and started swimming to him. She was super fast since she had a tail. She took him out of the water. "Are you ok?"

Squeaky: His eyes were closed and his tongue was sticking out.

Melanie: "Squeaky? Squeaky? Squeaky!! Oh my gosh, he's dead."

Squeaky: "Surprise!"

Melanie: "Don't you dare do that again! I was scared for a second there."

Squeaky: "Sorry. You might want to take me to the nurse just in  case."

Melanie: "Ok. But I can't take you. It takes five minutes for my tail to change back. I'll have Drew take you. I trust him the most. Well, I also trust Annabelle but she might sneak to the mess hall and get another cup of coffee. Let's go." She swam back to the others, Squeaky in hand. "Hey Drew, could you take Squeaky to Nurse Summers?"


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: I am sort of going to do my plan now.
> 
> Clarissa: "That's it." She ran into the water, not watching out for anybody which caused Squeaky to fall into the water, and swam really fast to her. She tried pushing Jewel into the bottom of the lake. She was trying to drown her.
> 
> OOC: I know it's not really a big deal if someone sticks out their tounge and calls you a loser (hey, haters gonna hate), but Clarissa hates basically everyone and has anger issues. Plus the idea just popped into my head.
> 
> Squeaky: "Help *blub blub blub* me! *blub blub blub* Can't *blub blub blub* swim! *blub blub blub*" He started drifting off.
> 
> Melanie: "I'll get you Squeaky!" She jumped into the lake and started swimming to him. She was super fast since she had a tail. She took him out of the water. "Are you ok?"
> 
> Squeaky: His eyes were closed and his tongue was sticking out.
> 
> Melanie: "Squeaky? Squeaky? Squeaky!! Oh my gosh, he's dead."
> 
> Squeaky: "Surprise!"
> 
> Melanie: "Don't you dare do that again! I was scared for a second there."
> 
> Squeaky: "Sorry. You might want to take me to the nurse just in  case."
> 
> Melanie: "Ok. But I can't take you. It takes five minutes for my tail to change back. I'll have Drew take you. I trust him the most. Well, I also trust Annabelle but she might sneak to the mess hall and get another cup of coffee. Let's go." She swam back to the others, Squeaky in hand. "Hey Drew, could you take Squeaky to Nurse Summers?"



Andrew: "Sure. Come on," he said, taking Squeaky and heading off to the nurse for the second time this morning.


----------



## IndigoFaith

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: I am sort of going to do my plan now.
> 
> Clarissa: "That's it." She ran into the water, not watching out for anybody which caused Squeaky to fall into the water, and swam really fast to her. She tried pushing Jewel into the bottom of the lake. She was trying to drown her.
> 
> OOC: I know it's not really a big deal if someone sticks out their tounge and calls you a loser (hey, haters gonna hate), but Clarissa hates basically everyone and has anger issues. Plus the idea just popped into my head.
> 
> Squeaky: "Help *blub blub blub* me! *blub blub blub* Can't *blub blub blub* swim! *blub blub blub*" He started drifting off.
> 
> Melanie: "I'll get you Squeaky!" She jumped into the lake and started swimming to him. She was super fast since she had a tail. She took him out of the water. "Are you ok?"
> 
> Squeaky: His eyes were closed and his tongue was sticking out.
> 
> Melanie: "Squeaky? Squeaky? Squeaky!! Oh my gosh, he's dead."
> 
> Squeaky: "Surprise!"
> 
> Melanie: "Don't you dare do that again! I was scared for a second there."
> 
> Squeaky: "Sorry. You might want to take me to the nurse just in  case."
> 
> Melanie: "Ok. But I can't take you. It takes five minutes for my tail to change back. I'll have Drew take you. I trust him the most. Well, I also trust Annabelle but she might sneak to the mess hall and get another cup of coffee. Let's go." She swam back to the others, Squeaky in hand. "Hey Drew, could you take Squeaky to Nurse Summers?"



Jewel:"Help!" She yelled, then realized she was underwater and water got in her mouth.  She fought Clarissa, appearing above for a second. "Help, this girl is insane!"


----------



## Fairywings

IndigoFaith said:


> Jewel:"Help!" She yelled, then realized she was underwater and water got in her mouth.  She fought Clarissa, appearing above for a second. "Help, this girl is insane!"



Tiare: The Hawaiian girl wasn't even thinking, otherwise she would be much too scared to even think about doing anything daring or heroic, but she dove down after them.


----------



## Cinderella8

Alana: She watched, eyes wide and wondering what she could do.

Dana: She didn't even react to anything going on.


----------



## The Villianess

IndigoFaith said:


> Jewel:"Help!" She yelled, then realized she was underwater and water got in her mouth.  She fought Clarissa, appearing above for a second. "Help, this girl is insane!"



Richard: He watched the scene unfold with wide eyes. Unfortunately, he was too far away to do anything. Richard yelled, "Get a counselor!"

Britannia: She relaxing by herself off by the water's edge when she heard a yell. Quickly, she began to dig into her backpack until she found her whisle. She replied, "Cover your ears." Then she blew her whisle.


----------



## Doodle98

IndigoFaith said:


> Garold:"You may be right, but at least if I'm a jerk, I'm the best jerk ever.  Anyway, you are a..  A person who hurts my ears by screaming."



Opal: "Ugh. You're Gaston's son or something, am I correct?"


----------



## Fairywings

Tiare: She was far underwater now, and catching up. Tiare was a strong swimmer, living on an island had its perks.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Richard: He watched the scene unfold with wide eyes. Unfortunately, he was too far away to do anything. Richard yelled, "Get a counselor!"
> 
> Britannia: She relaxing by herself off by the water's edge when she heard a yell. Quickly, she began to dig into her backpack until she found her whisle. She replied, "Cover your ears." Then she blew her whisle.



Dana: She rolled her eyes at Britannia. "Could you please be _quiet_?"


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Richard: He watched the scene unfold with wide eyes. Unfortunately, he was too far away to do anything. Richard yelled, "Get a counselor!"
> 
> Britannia: She relaxing by herself off by the water's edge when she heard a yell. Quickly, she began to dig into her backpack until she found her whisle. She replied, "Cover your ears." Then she blew her whisle.



Opal: she sighed. She turned into a snake and slithered into the water, wrapping herself around Clarissa's legs and stomach.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She rolled her eyes at Britannia. "Could you please be _quiet_?"



Kari: She climbed out of the water. She said, "This is really serious, someone could get really hurt out there."

Britannia: She blew into her whisle again. She said, "For your respectful information, I am blowing a whisle in hopes that a counselor will hear. That guy over there was yelling at someone to get a counselor, so this is my way of getting the counselors' attention, unless _you_ feel like taking matters into your own hands."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Opal: she sighed. She turned into a snake and slithered into the water, wrapping herself around Clarissa's legs and stomach.



Tiare: With Clarissa distracted, Tiare grabbed whoever this girl was and started pulling the both of them to the surface.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Kari: She climbed out of the water. She said, "This is really serious, someone could get really hurt out there."
> 
> Britannia: She blew into her whisle again. She said, "For your respectful information, I am blowing a whisle in hopes that a counselor will hear. That guy over there was yelling at someone to get a counselor, so this is my way of getting the counselors' attention, unless _you_ feel like taking matters into your own hands."



Dana: "Please! I could get the counselor's attention easier then giving everyone a headache."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: She climbed out of the water. She said, "This is really serious, someone could get really hurt out there."
> 
> Britannia: She blew into her whisle again. She said, "For your respectful information, I am blowing a whisle in hopes that a counselor will hear. That guy over there was yelling at someone to get a counselor, so this is my way of getting the counselors' attention, unless you feel like taking matters into your own hands."



Eric: "yeah."

Allure: "What's happening?!" She had been giving some of the younger kids a swimming lesson. She dived into the water, grew a tail, and grabbed Clarissa. "You are in so much trouble, missy."


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "Please! I could get the counselor's attention easier then giving everyone a headache."



Britannia: "Then do it!" she challenged. 

Kari: "This isn't helping!"


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: "Then do it!" she challenged.
> 
> Kari: "This isn't helping!"



Eric: "Someone is already here!"


----------



## Fairywings

Tiare: Her head broke the surface, holding the girl's arm tightly across her shoulders, supporting the girl. However, Tiare was small for her age, so it was really tiring to be doing all this.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: Her head broke the surface, holding the girl's arm tightly across her shoulders, supporting the girl. However, Tiare was small for her age, so it was really tiring to be doing all this.



Allure: she helped Tiare hold the other girl. "Do you know what happened, so I can properly punish this girl?" she said, holding Clarissa's arm.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "Someone is already here!"



OOC: I didn't see it......


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> OOC: I didn't see it......



OOC:


----------



## Cinderella8

EDIT OOC Well I planned out something but someone already came...

Summers: She heard a commotion coming from the lake. "What on earth?" she murmured. She headed to the lake from her office.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "yeah."
> 
> Allure: "What's happening?!" She had been giving some of the younger kids a swimming lesson. She dived into the water, grew a tail, and grabbed Clarissa. "You are in so much trouble, missy."



Clarissa: "Girl, please. What are you going to do? Give me a Full Cabin Detention? Expell me? Because both of those would be my dream."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Allure: she helped Tiare hold the other girl. "Do you know what happened, so I can properly punish this girl?" she said, holding Clarissa's arm.



Tiare: With the grown up helping to carry the weight, she would be able to survive until she reached shore. "All I know was that whoever this is said something to Clarissa, and then Clarissa sort of leaped at her, grabbed her and started pulling her under."


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: With the grown up helping to carry the weight, she would be able to survive until she reached shore. "All I know was that whoever this is said something to Clarissa, and then Clarissa sort of leaped at her, grabbed her and started pulling her under."



Clarissa: "Jewel, but I have a couple other names for her."


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Clarissa: "Jewel, but I have a couple other names for her."



Allure: "You don't mess with anyone in _my_ lake." she put Jewel on her back, still holding onto Clarissa, and swam to the shore, where she performed CPR on her until she was okay. "You are in so much trouble, Clarissa."


----------



## Cinderella8

Nurse Summers: She reached the lake. "What's going on here?" she asked.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Allure: "You don't mess with anyone in _my_ lake." she put Jewel on her back, still holding onto Clarissa, and swam to the shore, where she performed CPR on her until she was okay. "You are in so much trouble, Clarissa."



Tiare: Tiare swam tiredly after them.



Cinderella8 said:


> Nurse Summers: She reached the lake. "What's going on here?" she asked.



Tiare: She repeated what she told Allure after dropping onto the sandy ground.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: Tiare swam tiredly after them.
> 
> 
> 
> Tiare: She repeated what she told Allure after dropping onto the sandy ground.



Nurse Summers: "Oh, my. Are you all right, dear?"


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Allure: "You don't mess with anyone in _my_ lake." she put Jewel on her back, still holding onto Clarissa, and swam to the shore, where she performed CPR on her until she was okay. "You are in so much trouble, Clarissa."



Clarissa: "Oh, what are you going to do? Give me a Full Cabin Detention? Expell me? Cause it's my dream!"


----------



## Silvermist20

Squeaky: Him and Drew got to the nurse's office. Nurse Summers wasn't there. "Hm. No one's here. Could you do me a favor and squeeze me?"


----------



## IndigoFaith

Doodle98 said:


> Allure: "You don't mess with anyone in _my_ lake." she put Jewel on her back, still holding onto Clarissa, and swam to the shore, where she performed CPR on her until she was okay. "You are in so much trouble, Clarissa."



Jewel:When she was okay, she weakly said "Thanks" to Allure and Tiare.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Clarissa: "Oh, what are you going to do? Give me a Full Cabin Detention? Expell me? Cause it's my dream!"



Allure: "Well, I could change your cabin so you're with only SODs, I could make you hike up and down the mountain three times a day, or maybe Jewel could cook your food every day for a week. Those are just a few of my ideas, but maybe it would be good to talk to Jess."


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Squeaky: Him and Drew got to the nurse's office. Nurse Summers wasn't there. "Hm. No one's here. Could you do me a favor and squeeze me?"



Nurse Summers: Seeing the situation was covered, she went back to her office, only to see Squeaky and Drew. "Oh my," she said. "What's wrong?"


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Allure: "Well, I could change your cabin so you're with only SODs, I could make you hike up and down the mountain three times a day, or maybe Jewel could cook your food every day for a week. Those are just a few of my ideas, but maybe it would be good to talk to Jess."



Clarissa: "All your ideas for my punishment I could care less about. I already hate everyone in my current cabin anyway, so changing that wouldn't matter. I still have some of my dragon strenght, so the hiking would be easy peasy. And I brought food with me. And even if you did make Jewel cook for me, it woulld be punishing her too."

Jess: She was luckily in the area when the incident happened. "I'll handle this Allure." She took Clarissa. She whispered, "Consider this your one and only warning. I've already punished you enough. Now go. And don't get yourself into any more trouble."

Clarissa: "Not making any promises." She left.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Nurse Summers: "Oh, my. Are you all right, dear?"



Tiare: "A little worn out," she admitted tiredly.



Silvermist20 said:


> Squeaky: Him and Drew got to the nurse's office. Nurse Summers wasn't there. "Hm. No one's here. Could you do me a favor and squeeze me?"



Andrew: It was a strange request, but he nodded, said "Okay," and did so.



IndigoFaith said:


> Jewel:When she was okay, she weakly said "Thanks" to Allure and Tiare.



Tiare: "No problem," she murmured.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Nurse Summers: Seeing the situation was covered, she went back to her office, only to see Squeaky and Drew. "Oh my," she said. "What's wrong?"



Squeaky: "Some girl was running into the water and accidentally kicked me in. I obviously am not a good swimmer since I'm just a toy. Luckily, Melanie saved me from falling apart and Drew took me here. I think I'm still a little soggy inside."


----------



## IndigoFaith

Doodle98 said:


> Opal: "Ugh. You're Gaston's son or something, am I correct?"



Garold: "His nephew, and proud of it after all:No one's slick as Gaston
No one's quick as Gaston
No one's neck's as incredibly thick as Gaston's
For there's no man in town half as manly perfect, a pure paragon!"  
He continued singing.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: It was a strange request, but he nodded, said "Okay," and did so.



Squeaky: "Heehee! That tickled! Ok, squeaker's working just fine. I'm just a little soggy inside."


----------



## Silvermist20

IndigoFaith said:


> Garold: "His nephew, and proud of it after all:No one's slick as Gaston
> No one's quick as Gaston
> No one's neck's as incredibly thick as Gaston's
> For there's no man in town half as manly perfect, a pure paragon!"
> He continued singing.



Jolie: She recognized that voice anywhere. _"Is that Garold?"_ she thought. She went in the water. "Garold, is that you?"


----------



## IndigoFaith

Silvermist20 said:


> Jolie: She recognized that voice anywhere. _"Is that Garold?"_ she thought. She went in the water. "Garold, is that you?"



Garold:"Yes it's me. Hey Jolie! Want to sing with me?"


----------



## Doodle98

IndigoFaith said:


> Garold: "His nephew, and proud of it after all:No one's slick as Gaston
> No one's quick as Gaston
> No one's neck's as incredibly thick as Gaston's
> For there's no man in town half as manly perfect, a pure paragon!"
> He continued singing.



Opal: she slithered back onto the dock and transformed back. "That was a _beautiful_ song." she thought a minute. "Why doesn't Jafar get a song?!"


----------



## IndigoFaith

Doodle98 said:


> Opal: she slithered back onto the dock and transformed back. "That was a _beautiful_ song." she thought a minute. "Why doesn't Jafar get a song?!"



Garold:"Sorry,  I guess he's not as great as Gaston!  That makes sense, since no one plots like Gaston!"


----------



## Silvermist20

IndigoFaith said:


> Garold:"Yes it's me. Hey Jolie! Want to sing with me?"



OOC: Wait, did you decide if they were brother and sister or cousins yet?

Jolie: "You know I'm not much of a singer."

OOC: Also, their cousin is Genevive  and their aunt is Mrs. Smithens from the Anti thread.


----------



## Fairywings

IndigoFaith said:


> Garold: "His nephew, and proud of it after all:No one's slick as Gaston
> No one's quick as Gaston
> No one's neck's as incredibly thick as Gaston's
> For there's no man in town half as manly perfect, a pure paragon!"
> He continued singing.



Chao: She wasn't watching the scene, but she heard him. _Clearly no one's as egotistical as Gaston either,_ she thought.

Jiang: Thankfully he wasn't facing Garold, or he might have seen Jiang roll his eyes.



Silvermist20 said:


> Squeaky: "Heehee! That tickled! Ok, squeaker's working just fine. I'm just a little soggy inside."



Andrew: "Well that's good," he said approvingly.


----------



## IndigoFaith

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Wait, did you decide if they were brother and sister or cousins yet?
> 
> Jolie: "You know I'm not much of a singer."



OOC:Edit: I think they should be siblings.

Garold: "I forgot. It's a shame.  I guess instead you could find another way to admire Gaston."


----------



## Doodle98

IndigoFaith said:


> Garold:"Sorry,  I guess he's not as great as Gaston!  That makes sense, since no one plots like Gaston!"



Opal: she wanted to turn into a snake and choke the life out of him so bad, but she didn't. "He did have a song, it just got cut out of the movie." she mumbled. "Gaston isn't that great, all he did was be cocky and kill animals."


----------



## IndigoFaith

Doodle98 said:


> Opal: she wanted to turn into a snake and choke the life out of him so bad, but she didn't. "He did have a song, it just got cut out of the movie." she mumbled. "Gaston isn't that great, all he did was be cocky and kill animals."



Garold: "Oh yeah! Well, if I sing everything you will change your mind. Gosh it disturbs me to see you, Gaston
Looking so down in the dumps
Every guy here'd love to be you, Gaston
Even when taking your lumps
There's no man in town as admired as you
You're everyone's favorite guy
Everyone's awed and inspired by you
And it's not very hard to see why

No one's slick as Gaston
No one's quick as Gaston
No one's neck's as incredibly thick as Gaston's
For there's no man in town half as manly perfect, a pure paragon!
You can ask any Tom, Dick or Stanley
And they'll tell you whose team they prefer to be on
No one's been like Gaston
A king pin like Gaston
No one's got a swell cleft in his chin like Gaston
As a specimen, yes, he is intimidating!
My what a guy, that Gaston!
Give five "hurrahs!" Give twelve "hip-hips!"
Gaston is the best and the rest is all drips
No one fights like Gaston
Douses lights like Gaston
In a wrestling match nobody bites like Gaston
For there's no one as burly and brawny
As you can see he's got biceps to spare
Not a bit of him's scraggly or scrawny
That's right!
And every last inch of him covered with hair
No one hits like Gaston Matches wits like Gaston
In a spitting match nobody spits like Gaston
He's especially good at expectorating! 
Ten points for Gaston!
When he was a lad he ate four dozen eggs ev'ry morning to help him get large
And now that he's grown he eats five dozen eggs
So he's roughly the size of a barge
No one shoots like Gaston
Makes those beauts like Gaston
Then goes tromping around wearing boots like Gaston!
He use antlers in all of my decorating!
My what a guy, that Gaston!"


----------



## Cinderella8

OOC And now that song is stuck in my head, Indigo


----------



## IndigoFaith

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC And now that song is stuck in my head, Indigo



OOC: lol, sorry.  One of my little sisters hates that song, because her fave princess is Belle.


----------



## Silvermist20

IndigoFaith said:


> OOC:Edit: I think they should be siblings.
> 
> Garold: "I forgot. It's a shame.  I guess instead you could find another way to admire Gaston."



Jolie: "I'd like to admire myself rather than our uncle. Besides, I already like all his Instagram posts."


----------



## IndigoFaith

Silvermist20 said:


> Jolie: "I'd like to admire myself rather than our uncle. Besides, I already like all his Instagram posts."



Garold: "I prefer admiring myself as well.  No one is like Garold! No one is talented as Garold!"


----------



## Fairywings

Chao: _Oh Ancestors he's singing again. Doesn't he ever shut up?_ she wondered.


----------



## Silvermist20

IndigoFaith said:


> Garold: "I prefer admiring myself as well.  No one is like Garold! No one is talented as Garold!"



Jolie: "Do you ever stop singing that?"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC I haven't either xP And that's okay good luck woth whatever you're busy with
> 
> Dustin: He nodded and gave Jori some of the supplies. "Ready?"



Jori: "Ready." She said as she hooked herself up.


----------



## IndigoFaith

Silvermist20 said:


> Jolie: "Do you ever stop singing that?"



Garold:"I will now.  I got bored of it.  I think I 'll swim, maybe do  backstrokes." He started to swim about.


----------



## Doodle98

IndigoFaith said:


> Garold: "Oh yeah! Well, if I sing everything you will change your mind. Gosh it disturbs me to see you, Gaston
> Looking so down in the dumps
> Every guy here'd love to be you, Gaston
> Even when taking your lumps
> There's no man in town as admired as you
> You're everyone's favorite guy
> Everyone's awed and inspired by you
> And it's not very hard to see why
> 
> No one's slick as Gaston
> No one's quick as Gaston
> No one's neck's as incredibly thick as Gaston's
> For there's no man in town half as manly perfect, a pure paragon!
> You can ask any Tom, Dick or Stanley
> And they'll tell you whose team they prefer to be on
> No one's been like Gaston
> A king pin like Gaston
> No one's got a swell cleft in his chin like Gaston
> As a specimen, yes, he is intimidating!
> My what a guy, that Gaston!
> Give five "hurrahs!" Give twelve "hip-hips!"
> Gaston is the best and the rest is all drips
> No one fights like Gaston
> Douses lights like Gaston
> In a wrestling match nobody bites like Gaston
> For there's no one as burly and brawny
> As you can see he's got biceps to spare
> Not a bit of him's scraggly or scrawny
> That's right!
> And every last inch of him covered with hair
> No one hits like Gaston Matches wits like Gaston
> In a spitting match nobody spits like Gaston
> He's especially good at expectorating!
> Ten points for Gaston!
> When he was a lad he ate four dozen eggs ev'ry morning to help him get large
> And now that he's grown he eats five dozen eggs
> So he's roughly the size of a barge
> No one shoots like Gaston
> Makes those beauts like Gaston
> Then goes tromping around wearing boots like Gaston!
> He use antlers in all of my decorating!
> My what a guy, that Gaston!"



Opal: she rolled her eyes. "Mind not changed."


----------



## IndigoFaith

Doodle98 said:


> Opal: she rolled her eyes. "Mind not changed."



Garold:"Your almost as bad as that brat, Belle.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Ready." She said as she hooked herself up.



Dustin: "Okay, let's get going." He began the climb.. slowly and unsteady at first, then he got the hang of it.

OOC I have no idea how one even starts a rock climb so yeah...


----------



## Doodle98

IndigoFaith said:


> Garold:"Your almost as bad as that brat, Belle.



Opal: she chuckled. "I would never stoop so low to be like her. She _was_ a brat, just like Jasmine."


----------



## The Villianess

IndigoFaith said:


> Garold: "I prefer admiring myself as well.  No one is like Garold! No one is talented as Garold!"



Richard: "No one is as obnoxious as Garold." he muttered under his breath.


----------



## Cinderella8

OOC Going to see Sea of Monsters and have a sleepover!! I might be able to be on but I don't know


----------



## IndigoFaith

Doodle98 said:


> Opal: she chuckled. "I would never stoop so low to be like her. She _was_ a brat, just like Jasmine."



Garold: "Yes, I doubt you would fall in love with a beast, especially when someone as great as Gaston was around.  But enough talk of brats.  I remember you from school.  What do you like to do for fun, is swimming typically your thing?'


----------



## Fairywings

The Villianess said:


> Richard: "No one is as obnoxious as Garold." he muttered under his breath.



Jiang: "Clearly," he agreed just as quietly.

Chao: She nodded almost unperceptively.


----------



## 1elle2

Jason: He resisted the urge to punch the singing kid in the face. " Arrogance comes before the fall," he muttered to himself.


----------



## Doodle98

IndigoFaith said:


> Garold: "Yes, I doubt you would fall in love with a beast, especially when someone as great as Gaston was around.  But enough talk of brats.  I remember you from school.  What do you like to do for fun, is swimming typically your thing?'



Opal: "Nah, I like getting pampered more. And that doesn't really happen here, at a dirty summer camp."


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Opal: "Nah, I like getting pampered more. And that doesn't really happen here, at a dirty summer camp."



Jason: He definitely didn't like Opal.


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Jason: He resisted the urge to punch the singing kid in the face. " Arrogance comes before the fall," he muttered to himself.



Chao: "So you have the martial arts and the wisdom," Chao remarked approvingly.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: He resisted the urge to punch the singing kid in the face. " Arrogance comes before the fall," he muttered to himself.



OOC Way to quote Iron Fist Noelle lol


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Jason: He definitely didn't like Opal.



OOC: oh yeah? Well Opal definitely didn't like him! Take that!


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Chao: "So you have the martial arts and the wisdom," Chao remarked approvingly.



OOC: Cindy, that is my favorite episode that I've seen so far! 

Jason: He nodded. " Monks are very wise. I miss Kun'Lun," he said. He had grown up with technology, but had grown used to not using any. He didn't even own a phone.


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: oh yeah? Well Opal definitely didn't like him! Take that!



OOC:


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> ooc:



ooc: -_-


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: oh yeah? Well Opal definitely didn't like him! Take that!



OOC Why an I laughing at this?

Alana: She listened to Jason, feeling for him. She knew what it was like to be homesick.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Why an I laughing at this?
> 
> Alana: She listened to Jason, feeling for him. She knew what it was like to be homesick.



OOC: Cuz I'm awesome.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Why an I laughing at this?
> 
> Alana: She listened to Jason, feeling for him. She knew what it was like to be homesick.



OOC: I'm cracking up, but it might just be because its late... Lol rofl:

Jason: " All the technology feels strange. I grew up around it, but 5 years with monks really changes you. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> OOC: I'm cracking up, but it might just be because its late... Lol rofl:
> 
> Jason: " All the technology feels strange. I grew up around it, but 5 years with monks really changes you. "



Ooc This is the latest I've stayed up in a while...

Alana: "Wow, five years? That's a long time."


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> OOC: Cindy, that is my favorite episode that I've seen so far!
> 
> Jason: He nodded. " Monks are very wise. I miss Kun'Lun," he said. He had grown up with technology, but had grown used to not using any. He didn't even own a phone.



Jiang: "It's strange to be halfway across the world."

Chao: "The timezones are different, scenery, everything. This place is nothing like China."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Ooc This is the latest I've stayed up in a while...
> 
> Alana: "Wow, five years? That's a long time."



Jason: " Yes, it is. I found Kun'Lun when I was 10. My brother was a little older than me. "

OOC: I'm thinking of making a son of a villain from Spider-Man. ( Not related to Doc Oc, thank you very much Cindy)


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " Yes, it is. I found Kun'Lun when I was 10. My brother was a little older than me. "
> 
> OOC: I'm thinking of making a son of a villain from Spider-Man. ( Not related to Doc Oc, thank you very much Cindy)



OOC Dani is on my side. GO DOC OCK!!!

Alana: "Wow. When I was ten I was setting of fireworks at the movie theater..."


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> OOC: I'm cracking up, but it might just be because its late... Lol rofl:
> 
> Jason: " All the technology feels strange. I grew up around it, but 5 years with monks really changes you. "



Jiang: "We only really use the technology at school. Normally when we're home we do missions for the Emperor, so usually that means travelling around the country on horseback, with our camping supplies, swords and flip phone cell phones for technology."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Dani is on my side. GO DOC OCK!!!
> 
> Alana: "Wow. When I was ten I was setting of fireworks at the movie theater..."



Chao: "Really?" She asked, interested.

Jiang: "Chao hasn't been allowed near fireworks since she tried to recreate the scene where our mom Mulan jumps off the building and the fireworks exploded.........let's just say it didn't end well."

Chao: She looked embarrassed.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Chao: "Really?" She asked, interested.
> 
> Jiang: "Chao hasn't been allowed near fireworks since she tried to recreate the scene where our mom Mulan jumps off the building and the fireworks exploded.........let's just say it didn't end well."
> 
> Chao: She looked embarrassed.



Alana: Her face turned pink. "Yeah, I was a little reckless with my magic util I was like twelve. Then I realized I should be more responsible and..."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: Her face turned pink. "Yeah, I was a little reckless with my magic util I was like twelve. Then I realized I should be more responsible and..."



Jason: " It's fine. "


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Dani is on my side. GO DOC OCK!!!
> 
> Alana: "Wow. When I was ten I was setting of fireworks at the movie theater..."



OOC: Hi Dani. I'm getting off now. I'm tired!


----------



## Cinderella8

Dana: She hesitantly got back in the lake and swam up to Alana, Jason, and Tim, but she pretended like Tim wasn't there. She stuck close to Alana. "Are you mad at me?" she whispered.

Alana: "No, why would I be mad? The situation could have gone better, but I'm not mad."

Dana: She relaxed. "Good, Miss Fireworks."

Alana: She playfully splashed Dana. "Don't tempt me"


----------



## IndigoFaith

Doodle98 said:


> Opal: "Nah, I like getting pampered more. And that doesn't really happen here, at a dirty summer camp."



Garold: "I like being active personally."

Jewel:"I wish my Dad didn't send me to this stupid camp!  I  prefer being pampered as well ."  She tried to stand up, but almost fell, still shaken up.

Winifred:"Hi everyone, just finished my invention.  Did I miss anything important?"


----------



## Doodle98

IndigoFaith said:


> Garold: "I like being active personally."
> 
> Jewel:"I wish my Dad didn't send me to this stupid camp!  I  prefer being pampered as well ."  She tried to stand up, but almost fell, still shaken up.
> 
> Winifred:"Hi everyone, just finished my invention.  Did I miss anything important?"



Opal: "That's great." She said, looking at her nails. One had been chipped.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She hesitantly got back in the lake and swam up to Alana, Jason, and Tim, but she pretended like Tim wasn't there. She stuck close to Alana. "Are you mad at me?" she whispered.
> 
> Alana: "No, why would I be mad? The situation could have gone better, but I'm not mad."
> 
> Dana: She relaxed. "Good, Miss Fireworks."
> 
> Alana: She playfully splashed Dana. "Don't tempt me"



Liam: He jumped into the lake. He swam over to Jason and the others. 

Jason: When he saw Liam he stiffened. He was the son of a trained assassin that had almost killed his brother once.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: He jumped into the lake. He swam over to Jason and the others.
> 
> Jason: When he saw Liam he stiffened. He was the son of a trained assassin that had almost killed his brother once.



Alana: She saw Jason stiffen. "Um, well, that guys doesn't look like a ball of sunshine. Do you know him?"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She saw Jason stiffen. "Um, well, that guys doesn't look like a ball of sunshine. Do you know him?"



Jason: He gave her a ' I'll explain later' look. " His father is on the same  show as my brother. "

Liam: " Are you still angry about that little scuffle at the school. My dad was just trying to find Spider-man, and your brother was in the way. It isn't my fault your brother was no match for dad. "

Jason: He stayed calm. He was not easily angered.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: He gave her a ' I'll explain later' look. " His father is on the same  show as my brother. "
> 
> Liam: " Are you still angry about that little scuffle at the school. My dad was just trying to find Spider-man, and your brother was in the way. It isn't my fault your brother was no match for dad. "
> 
> Jason: He stayed calm. He was not easily angered.



Alana: She nodded and listened. "Dear goodness, if there's a real fight this time I will lose it. How about..." She pointed to Liam. "You don't freak out and attack Jason, and Jason doesn't provoke anything, even though I doubt he would. I don't want another fight."


----------



## Fairywings

Jiang and Chao: They looked at each other significantly. If a fight started, they would jump in before anyone got hurt.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She nodded and listened. "Dear goodness, if there's a real fight this time I will lose it. How about..." She pointed to Liam. "You don't freak out and attack Jason, and Jason doesn't provoke anything, even though I doubt he would. I don't want another fight."





Fairywings said:


> Jiang and Chao: They looked at each other significantly. If a fight started, they would jump in before anyone got hurt.



Liam: " I'm not here to fight. Only to have fun. " Ge was lying big time. Of course he wanted to fight.  

Jason: He could sense when people were lying, and he was lying. " Okay then. Lets swim. "


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Okay, let's get going." He began the climb.. slowly and unsteady at first, then he got the hang of it.
> 
> OOC I have no idea how one even starts a rock climb so yeah...



Jori: Jori had a little trouble. She was used to climbing trees, not mountains. "You ever done anything like this?"

OOC: I'm with ya Cindy


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: " I'm not here to fight. Only to have fun. " Ge was lying big time. Of course he wanted to fight.
> 
> Jason: He could sense when people were lying, and he was lying. " Okay then. Lets swim. "



Alana: She smiled. "Yes, thank you." she didn't notice that Liam was lying- she could be naive. "So," she said to the new boy, "What's your name?"


----------



## IndigoFaith

Star:_Please no more drama_ She thought.

Wind:"So, does anyone want to go exploring sometime?  They might have somthing really cool somewhere!"



Winifred: She splashed gently into the water. "So, I haven't talked much to anyone here, besides Clarissa.  I'm Winifred Robinson."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She smiled. "Yes, thank you." she didn't notice that Liam was lying- she could be naive. "So," she said to the new boy, "What's your name?"



Liam: " Liam. What's your's?"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: " Liam. What's your's?"



Alana: Yay, he didn't seem too bad. "Alana Russo," she said. "I'm a wizard." She waved her hands and some water shot from the lake.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: Yay, he didn't seem too bad. "Alana Russo," she said. "I'm a wizard." She waved her hands and some water shot from the lake.



Liam: " Impressive. And who are you?" he asked the girl next to Alana.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: " Impressive. And who are you?" he asked the girl next to Alana.


Alana: "Thanks!"

Dana: She rolled her eyes. "Dana Blakk," she said, not interested in meeting anyone else.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "Thanks!"
> 
> Dana: She rolled her eyes. "Dana Blakk," she said, not interested in meeting anyone else.



Liam: He liked her attitude. " Hello Dana. Nice to meet you. "

Jason: He looked at Liam. Here comes the flirting.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: He liked her attitude. " Hello Dana. Nice to meet you. "
> 
> Jason: He looked at Liam. Here comes the flirting.



OOC Oh dear goodness Noelle, what are we gonna do with you? 

Dana: She raised an eyebrow. "Thanks, I guess. If you don't mind me asking, who exactly are you related to?"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Oh dear goodness Noelle, what are we gonna do with you?
> 
> Dana: She raised an eyebrow. "Thanks, I guess. If you don't mind me asking, who exactly are you related to?"



OOC:  What? I thought it would be funny if she slapped him or something. 

Liam: " Taskmaster from Spider-man. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> OOC:  What? I thought it would be funny if she slapped him or something.
> 
> Liam: " Taskmaster from Spider-man. "



OOC Now I'm seeing that would be hilarious... continue...

Dana: "Task what? I just learned what Spider-Man was today, so I don't exactly know who the 'Taskmaster' is..."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Now I'm seeing that would be hilarious... continue...
> 
> Dana: "Task what? I just learned what Spider-Man was today, so I don't exactly know who the 'Taskmaster' is..."



Liam: " He's a trained assassin. "

Jason: He can copy other's moves. That's how he always wins...

Liam: " So, Dana, would you like to do something this week?"

OOC: Cue slap.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: " He's a trained assassin. "
> 
> Jason: He can copy other's moves. That's how he always wins...
> 
> Liam: " So, Dana, would you like to do something this week?"
> 
> OOC: Cue slap.



Dana: She narrowed her eyes. "You. Are. Officially. Gross." And then- smack! She had whacked him on the face.

Alana: She burst of laughing, then put her hands over her mouth. "Dana, that;s not funny-" She began laughing again. "Okay, I'm sorry, that was hilarious..."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She narrowed her eyes. "You. Are. Officially. Gross." And then- smack! She had whacked him on the face.
> 
> Alana: She burst of laughing, then put her hands over her mouth. "Dana, that;s not funny-" She began laughing again. "Okay, I'm sorry, that was hilarious..."



Liam: He did not like her attitude now. He tried to punch her in the face. 

Jason: He stepped on front of her and blocked it. " Swim away. Now!" 

Tim: He left, not wanting to get into a fight. 

Jason: He grabbed onto Liam's wrists. He was not going to fight him.


----------



## The Villianess

Britannia: Britannia gazed out at the water and then put on her sunglasses. She began to paint her nails dark red. 

Kari: Kari sat down on the dock and stretched out to soak up some sun. She barely got anything good in Atlantis. 

Richard: Richard bit his lip so he didn't laugh at the slap.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: He did not like her attitude now. He tried to punch her in the face.
> 
> Jason: He stepped on front of her and blocked it. " Swim away. Now!"
> 
> Tim: He left, not wanting to get into a fight.
> 
> Jason: He grabbed onto Liam's wrists. He was not going to fight him.



Alana: She gave a squeal and pulled Dana away by the wrist. "Not funny anymore," she said.

Dana: She followed behind Alana, swimming ten feet away.

Alana: She waved her hands, and three jets of water sped towards Liam and splashed him in the face. "That was kinda fun," she admitted with a shrug.

OOC Noelle if you don't like that last part I'll change it


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She gave a squeal and pulled Dana away by the wrist. "Not funny anymore," she said.
> 
> Dana: She followed behind Alana, swimming ten feet away.
> 
> Alana: She waved her hands, and three jets of water sped towards Liam and splashed him in the face. "That was kinda fun," she admitted with a shrug.
> 
> OOC Noelle if you don't like that last part I'll change it



OOC: I'm cracking up. 

Liam: He spat water from his mouth. " This isn't over!" he yelled and got out if the water. 

Jason: " Nice job!" He said to Alana.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> OOC: I'm cracking up.
> 
> Liam: He spat water from his mouth. " This isn't over!" he yelled and got out if the water.
> 
> Jason: " Nice job!" He said to Alana.



OOC Well Sam and Dad are trying to nap so I'm trying _not_ to crack up

Alana: She watched and smiled. "Thanks, Jason." She thought for a moment. "Do you do stuff like that a lot? You just seemed so... calm."


----------



## The Villianess

Britannia: She walked up to a random counselor after painting her nails. She said in a convincing ditzy voice, "I was just wondering when, like, this swim period was over. I really do not want to swim."

Richard: He wondered what he should do. He just wanted to go to sleep in his cabin.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: Britannia gazed out at the water and then put on her sunglasses. She began to paint her nails dark red.
> 
> Kari: Kari sat down on the dock and stretched out to soak up some sun. She barely got anything good in Atlantis.
> 
> Richard: Richard bit his lip so he didn't laugh at the slap.



Eric: He sat next to Kari. "That was fun."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: He sat next to Kari. "That was fun."



Kari: "I guess."

Britannia: "So when? Do I have to wait for everyone else to finish up, because I really have something important to do."

Richard: He sighed.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "I guess."
> 
> Britannia: "So when? Do I have to wait for everyone else to finish up, because I really have something important to do."
> 
> Richard: He sighed.



Eric: "So, did you swim a lot in Atlantis?"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Well Sam and Dad are trying to nap so I'm trying not to crack up
> 
> Alana: She watched and smiled. "Thanks, Jason." She thought for a moment. "Do you do stuff like that a lot? You just seemed so... calm."



OOC: I have to go now. 

Jason: He nodded.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> OOC: I have to go now.
> 
> Jason: He nodded.



OOC Okie dokey 

Alana: "That's cool"


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "So, did you swim a lot in Atlantis?"



Kari: She gave him a smile. Kari said, "Of course. I don't know how I'd survive if I didn't swim in the city that sunk."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: She gave him a smile. Kari said, "Of course. I don't know how I'd survive if I didn't swim in the city that sunk."



Eric: "I'm an idiot." he said, smiling.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "I'm an idiot." he said, smiling.



Kari: "That's not true." she said. Then she tried to give him a friendly smile. 

Richard: He wondered if he should just wait for the camp to announce that swim time was over.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "That's not true." she said. Then she tried to give him a friendly smile.
> 
> Richard: He wondered if he should just wait for the camp to announce that swim time was over.



Eric: He pushed her into the water and laughed, diving in after her. "Would someone who isn't an idiot do that?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: He pushed her into the water and laughed, diving in after her. "Would someone who isn't an idiot do that?"


OOC It seems Eric is insistent on being an idiot... XD


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: He pushed her into the water and laughed, diving in after her. "Would someone who isn't an idiot do that?"



Kari: She shrieked as she fell into the water. She held her breath before popping up and splashing him in the face. She said, "That's idiotic!"

Richard: He frowned as water splashed all over him. He stood up from his seat and walked over to see that it was only Kari. He said, "So playful."

Kari: She laughed. "Richard!"

Richard: "Hey there Kari."

Kari: "I missed you."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: She shrieked as she fell into the water. She held her breath before popping up and splashing him in the face. She said, "That's idiotic!"
> 
> Richard: He frowned as water splashed all over him. He stood up from his seat and walked over to see that it was only Kari. He said, "So playful."
> 
> Kari: She laughed. "Richard!"
> 
> Richard: "Hey there Kari."
> 
> Kari: "I missed you."



Eric: He smiled at her. "Who's Richard? I'm Eric, hi."


----------



## IndigoFaith

Wind: She got out of the water.  She felt lonely and bored and wanted to find another activity to do, like exploring.  She walked to her cabin.

Jewel: She went to her cabin as well.  She felt nervous about swimming after what happened.  _I'll have to get Clarissa back sometime _ she thought. _ Preferably in a way where if someone gets in trouble it's her not me._

Star: She kept swimming.  She liked being with other people. though she was clueless what to say at the moment.


Winifred: She gave up trying to talk to people and decided to look for frogs.  _Maybe I could teach them to sing, though I have a feeling my mom is the only one who can do that._

Garold: He started showing off fancy moves in the water.


----------



## Doodle98

IndigoFaith said:


> Wind: She got out of the water.  She felt lonely and bored and wanted to find another activity to do, like exploring.  She walked to her cabin.
> 
> Jewel: She went to her cabin as well.  She felt nervous about swimming after what happened.  _I'll have to get Clarissa back sometime _ she thought. _ Preferably in a way where if someone gets in trouble it's her not me._
> 
> Star: She kept swimming.  She liked being with other people. though she was clueless what to say at the moment.
> 
> 
> Winifred: She gave up trying to talk to people and decided to look for frogs.  _Maybe I could teach them to sing, though I have a feeling my mom is the only one who can do that._
> 
> Garold: He started showing off fancy moves in the water.



Opal: "Oh how impressive, Garold." she said, rolling her eyes.


----------



## IndigoFaith

Doodle98 said:


> Opal: "Oh how impressive, Garold." she said, rolling her eyes.



Garold:"Thanks!"

Star:"She was being sarcastic, I think."

Garold:"No she wasn't.  It is impressive.  I am impressive, right everyone?!!"

Winifred: She rolled her eyes, and dove into the water.


----------



## Doodle98

IndigoFaith said:


> Garold:"Thanks!"
> 
> Star:"She was being sarcastic, I think."
> 
> Garold:"No she wasn't.  It is impressive.  I am impressive, right everyone?!!"
> 
> Winifred: She rolled her eyes, and dove into the water.



Opal: she rolled her eyes again and laid down.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: He smiled at her. "Who's Richard? I'm Eric, hi."



Kari: "We were friends in the school year. Best friends, to be exact."

Richard: "Hi there, I'm Richard Chateaupers."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "We were friends in the school year. Best friends, to be exact."
> 
> Richard: "Hi there, I'm Richard Chateaupers."



Eric: "That's cool. Hi."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "That's cool. Hi."



Kari: "I thought that you'd be in Paris." she said. "Your uncle was supposed to give you a tour to the Court of Miracles."

Richard: "I had to leave due to some unfortunate circumstances." he said. "French guards suddenly thought it would be a good idea to kidnap Esmeralda."

Kari: "That's awful. At least you are safe from their clutches."

Richard: "I know. But now I'm here at camp with you."

Kari: She grinned.


----------



## The Villianess

IndigoFaith said:


> Garold:"Thanks!"
> 
> Star:"She was being sarcastic, I think."
> 
> Garold:"No she wasn't.  It is impressive.  I am impressive, right everyone?!!"
> 
> Winifred: She rolled her eyes, and dove into the water.



OOC: It seems that Garold doesn't take insults. LOL.

Britannia: She snickered with laughter after walking down to the dock. She said, "For sure, you certainly have a prodigious amount of confidence."

Kari: "Whatever."


----------



## Fairywings

Tiare: She sat alone on the beach, watching everyone.

Jiang and Chao: They swam and hung out with the others.


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Could someone catch me up?


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: She sat alone on the beach, watching everyone.
> 
> Jiang and Chao: They swam and hung out with the others.



Jason: " So you like to sword fight. That's cool. I've never been very good with weapons sadly."

Liam: He grumbled all the way to his cabin. The nerve of them. He would get revenge soon enough. He had promised his father to fight any one related to Spider-man's friends, and whoever got in the way.


----------



## IndigoFaith

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Could someone catch me up?



OOC: A new person came and,  people have been swimming and talking mostly.  I made Wind and Jewel leave to their cabins.


----------



## Cinderella8

Alana: She floated on her back carelessly, watching the sky, wanting some moments of peace.

Dana: She headed back to land, and laid down.


----------



## Silvermist20

IndigoFaith said:


> OOC: A new person came and,  people have been swimming and talking mostly.  I made Wind and Jewel leave to their cabins.



OOC: Thanks! Does anyone have any ideas on what my characters can do? Besides Squeaky since he's at the nurse's office with Drew still (I think).


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She floated on her back carelessly, watching the sky, wanting some moments of peace.
> 
> Dana: She headed back to land, and laid down.



Jason: He did the same thing. He relaxed  his body. It felt good.


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " So you like to sword fight. That's cool. I've never been very good with weapons sadly."
> 
> Liam: He grumbled all the way to his cabin. The nerve of them. He would get revenge soon enough. He had promised his father to fight any one related to Spider-man's friends, and whoever got in the way.



Chao: "Yeah, it's pretty neat. It's good to have a weapon to keep handy and be able to use if things go south. And fun. And hey, I could always go to the Olympics!"

Jiang: "Actually, we could probably do a couple of different sports," he said thoughtfully.

Chao: "I wonder if there will be Camp Olympics or something like that."

Jiang: "What would we compete in?"

Chao: "Well, there's individual events we could do. I don't know."


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Chao: "Yeah, it's pretty neat. It's good to have a weapon to keep handy and be able to use if things go south. And fun. And hey, I could always go to the Olympics!"
> 
> Jiang: "Actually, we could probably do a couple of different sports," he said thoughtfully.
> 
> Chao: "I wonder if there will be Camp Olympics or something like that."
> 
> Jiang: "What would we compete in?"
> 
> Chao: "Well, there's individual events we could do. I don't know."



Jason: " That would be so much fun!"


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Does anybody know what I should do with my characters? Anybody?


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " That would be so much fun!"



Jiang: "Yeah."


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Does anybody know what I should do with my characters? Anybody?



OOC: Tiare's not doing anything if you want to chat with her.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Tiare's not doing anything if you want to chat with her.



OOC: Ok.

Oliver: "Be right back guys."

Annabelle: "Ok Oliver aka Cutie!"

Oliver: "Please don't call me that." He went in the water and went to Tiare. "Hey, your Tiare, right?"


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Ok.
> 
> Oliver: "Be right back guys."
> 
> Annabelle: "Ok Oliver aka Cutie!"
> 
> Oliver: "Please don't call me that." He went in the water and went to Tiare. "Hey, your Tiare, right?"



Tiare: "Yeah. Hey."


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: "Yeah. Hey."



Oliver: "So, how do you like camp so far?"


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Oliver: "So, how do you like camp so far?"



Tiare: "Eh, it's okay. The food's good. But the camp's so big, and there's so many people...and not all of them seem nice. It's a little overwhelming, I guess. How about you?"


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: "Eh, it's okay. The food's good. But the camp's so big, and there's so many people...and not all of them seem nice. It's a little overwhelming, I guess. How about you?"



Oliver: "I agree with you. I just don't understand why my brothers and sister didn't have to go to a camp or something."


----------



## The Villianess

(Posting this on all RPs) 

OOC: So, I am going to Disney World tomorrow. I will be gone for roughly two weeks. Henceforth, it will be difficult to be on. Good news, there is a good chance that I may be on during the night so I can get into as much action there as I can. I'm sorry that I won't be able to be on much during the day unless it's our pool day. 

Camp Of Disney~ I don't mind if Doodle plays Kari and Richard if anyone needs them. Cindy can use Britannia if you want her to say something once in a while. 

School of Disney~ My characters really have nothing to do because Imogen is at Adriana's house working on a project and Art is at home doing his homework. I will try to be on to play Miss Wallace. 

Anti School of Disney~ Ms. Squid is going to end the class in a few minutes. You can just have the bell ring and McKenna just won't be talking to anyone. 

Hogwarts~ 1elle2 can play Tori and Bass if you need them to talk if I'm not on. Doodle should probably play the Minor brothers since Chris is talking to Jolie. 

This was really long. My bad everybody.


----------



## Silvermist20

The Villianess said:


> (Posting this on all RPs)
> 
> OOC: So, I am going to Disney World tomorrow. I will be gone for roughly two weeks. Henceforth, it will be difficult to be on. Good news, there is a good chance that I may be on during the night so I can get into as much action there as I can. I'm sorry that I won't be able to be on much during the day unless it's our pool day.
> 
> Camp Of Disney~ I don't mind if Doodle plays Kari and Richard if anyone needs them. Cindy can use Britannia if you want her to say something once in a while.
> 
> School of Disney~ My characters really have nothing to do because Imogen is at Adriana's house working on a project and Art is at home doing his homework. I will try to be on to play Miss Wallace.
> 
> Anti School of Disney~ Ms. Squid is going to end the class in a few minutes. You can just have the bell ring and McKenna just won't be talking to anyone.
> 
> Hogwarts~ 1elle2 can play Tori and Bass if you need them to talk if I'm not on. Doodle should probably play the Minor brothers since Chris is talking to Jolie.
> 
> This was really long. My bad everybody.



OOC: Have fun!!!


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Oliver: "I agree with you. I just don't understand why my brothers and sister didn't have to go to a camp or something."



Tiare: "Me too. Honestly, Nani's working, so I get her not going anywhere, but Lilo didn't have to go to camp, and she's younger than me!"


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: "Me too. Honestly, Nani's working, so I get her not going anywhere, but Lilo didn't have to go to camp, and she's younger than me!"



Oliver: "That's unfair."


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Oliver: "That's unfair."



Tiare: "Completely."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

> Originally Posted by Cinderella8
> 
> Dustin: "Okay, let's get going." He began the climb.. slowly and unsteady at first, then he got the hang of it.
> 
> OOC I have no idea how one even starts a rock climb so yeah...



Jori: Jori had a little trouble. She was used to climbing trees, not mountains. "You ever done anything like this?"

OOC: I'm with ya Cindy


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: Jori had a little trouble. She was used to climbing trees, not mountains. "You ever done anything like this?"
> 
> OOC: I'm with ya Cindy



OOC IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!!! lol

Dustin: "We'll, instead of trees, we have giant mushrooms, I've climbed some of those. Other than that, I've never done anything like this, no."


----------



## Doodle98

cinderella8 said:


> ooc it's my birthday!!! Lol
> 
> dustin: "we'll, instead of trees, we have giant mushrooms, i've climbed some of those. Other than that, i've never done anything like this, no."



ooc: Happy birthday!!!!!!!!!! XD


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!!! lol
> 
> Dustin: "We'll, instead of trees, we have giant mushrooms, I've climbed some of those. Other than that, I've never done anything like this, no."



Jori: "wow, I've only climbed trees, so this is new for me too." She slipped, but caught herself on a small ledge.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> ooc: Happy birthday!!!!!!!!!! Xd





GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "wow, I've only climbed trees, so this is new for me too." She slipped, but caught herself on a small ledge.



OOC Thanks 

Dustin: He instinctively went to grab Jori, then stopped as she caught herself. "You okay?"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

OOC: oh and happy birthday!


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC: oh and happy birthday!



OOC Thanks


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!!! lol
> 
> Dustin: "We'll, instead of trees, we have giant mushrooms, I've climbed some of those. Other than that, I've never done anything like this, no."



OOC: a very merry unbir- oh, wait.



Happy Birthday Cindy!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Thanks
> 
> Dustin: He instinctively went to grab Jori, then stopped as she caught herself. "You okay?"



Jori: "yeah, I'm fine." She looked up, "how much further do you want to go?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> OOC: a very merry unbir- oh, wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Cindy!



OOC  Thanks, Wings  The weather here is so dark and rainy... Beautiful bday weather


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "yeah, I'm fine." She looked up, "how much further do you want to go?"



(Sorry double post)

Dustin: He relaxed, then shrugged. "I don't care, whatever you want." He looked over his shoulder and savor end the view.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!!! lol
> 
> Dustin: "We'll, instead of trees, we have giant mushrooms, I've climbed some of those. Other than that, I've never done anything like this, no."



OOC:  I get to see you today!


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC  Thanks, Wings  The weather here is so dark and rainy... Beautiful bday weather



OOC: You're welcome.



I got you a sun for your birthday!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> (Sorry double post)
> 
> Dustin: He relaxed, then shrugged. "I don't care, whatever you want." He looked over his shoulder and savor end the view.



Jori: She noticed Dustin looking over the camp, so she turned too.  "Looks like there are a lot of people at the lake this morning." she noted.


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC:  Cindy! Here, I got you this.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: She noticed Dustin looking over the camp, so she turned too.  "Looks like there are a lot of people at the lake this morning." she noted.





Silvermist20 said:


> OOC:  Cindy! Here, I got you this.



OOC 

Dustin: He looked at the lake and nodded in agreement.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC
> 
> Dustin: He looked at the lake and nodded in agreement.



OOC: Whenever you want we can have them go back down

Jori: She enjoyed the view.


----------



## Silvermist20

Nicki: She decided she was bored and went back to her cabin.

Jolie: She wanted to get away from her brother, so she went to her cabin.

Vic: She went bacl to her cabin.

Nathan: "Hey guys, I think I might go to mess hall and get a snack. Any of you want to come?"

Melanie: "Sure."

Annabelle: "Sure. I'm hungry anyway."

OOC: At this point I'm just going to say that Squeaky and Drew are back from the nurse.

Squeaky: "I'll come with you guys."

Melanie: "Um, no offense Squeaky, but can you even eat?"

Squeaky: "Not really. I just like hanging out with people."

Melanie: "Oh. Drew, you wanna come?"


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Nicki: She decided she was bored and went back to her cabin.
> 
> Jolie: She wanted to get away from her brother, so she went to her cabin.
> 
> Vic: She went bacl to her cabin.
> 
> Nathan: "Hey guys, I think I might go to mess hall and get a snack. Any of you want to come?"
> 
> Melanie: "Sure."
> 
> Annabelle: "Sure. I'm hungry anyway."
> 
> OOC: At this point I'm just going to say that Squeaky and Drew are back from the nurse.
> 
> Squeaky: "I'll come with you guys."
> 
> Melanie: "Um, no offense Squeaky, but can you even eat?"
> 
> Squeaky: "Not really. I just like hanging out with people."
> 
> Melanie: "Oh. Drew, you wanna come?"



Andrew: "We just ate, so I'm not really hungry, but yeah, I'll come with you."


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "We just ate, so I'm not really hungry, but yeah, I'll come with you."



Nathan: "Ok. Let's g-"

Oliver: Suddenly, a cat swam up to the group. "Hey, can I come with you guys?"

Nathan: "Sure. Ok, now let's go."

Melanie: "I'll carry Squeaky. He's too slow."

Squeaky: "Hey!"

Melanie: "No offence." They all started walking.

OOC: My mom's watching Teen Beach Movie. I'm just like, "Tell me how dumb it is." (I haven't seen it yet.)


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Nathan: "Ok. Let's g-"
> 
> Oliver: Suddenly, a cat swam up to the group. "Hey, can I come with you guys?"
> 
> Nathan: "Sure. Ok, now let's go."
> 
> Melanie: "I'll carry Squeaky. He's too slow."
> 
> Squeaky: "Hey!"
> 
> Melanie: "No offence." They all started walking.
> 
> OOC: My mom's watching Teen Beach Movie. I'm just like, "Tell me how dumb it is." (I haven't seen it yet.)



OOC: I don't even care.

Andrew: "I can make him fly with my powers, you don't have to carry him." This was one of the rare times he offered to use or show his powers in front of other people, Andrew knew the importance of keeping your super hero identity secret.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I don't even care.
> 
> Andrew: "I can make him fly with my powers, you don't have to carry him." This was one of the rare times he offered to use or show his powers in front of other people, Andrew knew the importance of keeping your super hero identity secret.



Melanie: "No, it's fine. I can carry him."

OOC: I've actually been turning around and watching some parts with her. It's just bad. That's all I have to say.


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I don't even care.
> 
> Andrew: "I can make him fly with my powers, you don't have to carry him." This was one of the rare times he offered to use or show his powers in front of other people, Andrew knew the importance of keeping your super hero identity secret.



OOC: Who is Andrew related too? BTW, Teen Beach Movie isn't that bad. I kinda liked it.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: "No, it's fine. I can carry him."
> 
> OOC: I've actually been turning around and watching some parts with her. It's just bad. That's all I have to say.



OOC: Not surprising.

Andrew: "If you're sure."



1elle2 said:


> OOC: Who is Andrew related too? BTW, Teen Beach Movie isn't that bad. I kinda liked it.



OOC: The Parrs from the Incredibles. So, a super hero but not Marvel, I was kind of scared to do Marvel, I didn't know if it would count.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC: Whenever you want we can have them go back down
> 
> Jori: She enjoyed the view.



Dustin: He looked down. "You ready to go down, or wanna watch some more? Or keep going?"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He looked down. "You ready to go down, or wanna watch some more? Or keep going?"



Jori: "Whatever you want, but not much longer.  We still have to get to the Mess Hall before 9." She was getting a little hungry.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Whatever you want, but not much longer.  We still have to get to the Mess Hall before 9." She was getting a little hungry.



Dustin: "Oh, yeah, I forgot all about that." He for one was not one to usually eat breakfast- he didn't have a job and didn't want to waste unnecessary gold, and he rarely sat still enough in the mornings to eat.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Oh, yeah, I forgot all about that." He for one was not one to usually eat breakfast- he didn't have a job and didn't want to waste unnecessary gold, and he rarely sat still enough in the mornings to eat.



Jori: She started climbing back down.  "I wonder what they are serving for breakfast this morning."


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: She started climbing back down.  "I wonder what they are serving for breakfast this morning."



Dustin: He followed. "Well, I'm not one hundred percent positive what people normally have for breakfast, especially here..."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He followed. "Well, I'm not one hundred percent positive what people normally have for breakfast, especially here..."



Jori: "Probably the usual, cereal, waffles, yogurt.  What do you have for breakfast?" She was wondering what they ate in Slug Terra.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Probably the usual, cereal, waffles, yogurt.  What do you have for breakfast?" She was wondering what they ate in Slug Terra.



Dustin: "Well, I can't usually afford breakfast, but usually yogurt or something, maybe pancakes. Lunch is usually pizza or sandwiches...


----------



## IndigoFaith

Star: She went to take a nap.

Garold: He continued to swim.

Winifred: She kept swimming.

Jewel:She took a nap.

Wind: She decided to explore.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Well, I can't usually afford breakfast, but usually yogurt or something, maybe pancakes. Lunch is usually pizza or sandwiches...



Jori: "That doesn't sound too bad," she looked down.  There was still a little ways to go.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "That doesn't sound too bad," she looked down.  There was still a little ways to go.



Dustin: He laughed, shaking his head. "It's not paradise, but I get by... It would be better if I had more gold. Then I could afford breakfast. But I may as well take advantage of this place."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He laughed, shaking his head. "It's not paradise, but I get by... It would be better if I had more gold. Then I could afford breakfast. But I may as well take advantage of this place."



Jori: She giggled. "You don't have a pantry to store food in? You just pay as you go?"


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: She giggled. "You don't have a pantry to store food in? You just pay as you go?"


Dustin: "No, I be careful to only buy what I need, I tend to save money that way."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "No, I be careful to only buy what I need, I tend to save money that way."



Jori: "Wow," was all she had to say.  His life sounded kind of like a video game.  They were almost to the bottom now.  She looked at her watch.  Just enough time to get to the Mess Hall for breakfast.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Wow," was all she had to say.  His life sounded kind of like a video game.  They were almost to the bottom now.  She looked at her watch.  Just enough time to get to the Mess Hall for breakfast.



OOC lol it kinda does...

Dustin: They reached the bottom. "Cool, I get to have breakfast"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC lol it kinda does...
> 
> Dustin: They reached the bottom. "Cool, I get to have breakfast"



Jori: She laughed and unhooked herself.  They stuffed everything in Dustin's backpack and headed toward the Mess Hall.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: She laughed and unhooked herself.  They stuffed everything in Dustin's backpack and headed toward the Mess Hall.



Dustin: He headed to the mess with Jori. "That was fun," he noted. Beeker jumped from a pocket in his backpack on to his shoulder.


----------



## Cinderella8

Austin: He had eaten breakfast away from the others, and kept his distance, and now he was ready to meet some people. He got in the lake and swam up to a girl with brown hair and a purple swimsuit. "Uh, hey. I'm Austin."

Alana: She looked up and saw a new kid. "Oh, hello, I don't think we've met. I'm Alana."

Austin: "Well hi, Alana. Who are you related to? I'm Aurora and Phillip's son."

Alana: "Cool, I love that movie! I'm a Russo, Alex, Justin, and Max's cousin."

Austin: "That's cool, so are you a wizard like them?"

Alana: She nodded. "Yeah, I can do magic when I have my wand, which is in my cabin. I can usually do simple hand magic, but I don't want to wear myself out, I've used hand magic a lot this morning.


----------



## Fairywings

Tiare: She laid on her stomach on the sand, bored.

Jiang and Chao: They swam around, quietly chatting with the others.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

OOC: what time is it? Does anyone know?


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He headed to the mess with Jori. "That was fun," he noted. Beeker jumped from a pocket in his backpack on to his shoulder.



Jori: She nodded and giggled. "So are your slugs your lifelong companions?"


----------



## Fairywings

GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC: what time is it? Does anyone know?



OOC: Sometime in the morning.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: She nodded and giggled. "So are your slugs your lifelong companions?"



Dustin: "Yeah, I guess. Some of them are my dad's old slugs- slugs can live pretty long. Beeker was my dad's." Beeker gave a nod and a squeak.


----------



## 1elle2

Tim: He saw Dustin coming towards the mess hall. " Hey Dustin!" He waved. 

Jason: He was still in the lake.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: He saw Dustin coming towards the mess hall. " Hey Dustin!" He waved.
> 
> Jason: He was still in the lake.



Dustin: He heard a familiar voice. Was it-? "Tim?" he called. "Hey!" he waved back and told Jori, "That's Tim, I know him from back home. I had no idea he was coming here!"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He heard a familiar voice. Was it-? "Tim?" he called. "Hey!" he waved back and told Jori, "That's Tim, I know him from back home. I had no idea he was coming here!"



Tim: " This place is insane! They have trees!"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " This place is insane! They have trees!"


Dustin: He laughed. "I know, and mountains! And the sun! The sun is awesome."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He laughed. "I know, and mountains! And the sun! The sun is awesome."



Tim: " It really is. " he looked around. Everyone was giving them strange looks. " It's beautiful. And also, no dark water. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " It really is. " he looked around. Everyone was giving them strange looks. " It's beautiful. And also, no dark water. "


Dustin: He nodded. "Yeah, the moon and stars were great. And I never thought of darkwater being here, I'm glad it isn't."


----------



## 1elle2

Tim: " Have you met Dana yet?"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " Have you met Dana yet?"


Dustin: "Dana Blakk? Yeah, she was about to blast me into next Tuesday yesterday..."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Dana Blakk? Yeah, she was about to blast me into next Tuesday yesterday..."



Tim: " I met her at the lake. She had a slug, but no blaster. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " I met her at the lake. She had a slug, but no blaster. "


Dustin: "Well, lucky you. Anything go down?"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Well, lucky you. Anything go down?"



Tim: " Between us? No. But Dana slapped a boy who was flirting with her, and Jason broke it up. He's related to a superhero. Liam, the kid who got slapped is related to a villain and swore he'd get revenge. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " Between us? No. But Dana slapped a boy who was flirting with her, and Jason broke it up. He's related to a superhero. Liam, the kid who got slapped is related to a villain and swore he'd get revenge. "


Dustin: "Wow, I guess you miss a lot when you go climbing. And this place has _superheroes_? The surface keeps getting better and better."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Wow, I guess you miss a lot when you go climbing. And this place has superheroes? The surface keeps getting better and better."



Tim: " She was talking to Dr. Blakk, and he seemed very interested that we were here. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " She was talking to Dr. Blakk, and he seemed very interested that we were here. "


Dustin: If he had gum, he would have swallowed it. "Wait- what?! She was actually talking to him? And... and..." He did a face-palm. "I will try to pretend like I didn't hear that..."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: If he had gum, he would have swallowed it. "Wait- what?! She was actually talking to him? And... and..." He did a face-palm. "I will try to pretend like I didn't hear that..."



Tim: " I am really starting to rethink going to this camp. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " I am really starting to rethink going to this camp. "


Dustin: He shook his head. "Well I'm not. I'm not going to let her get to me. Let her talk to her dad all she wants, I don't care."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He shook his head. "Well I'm not. I'm not going to let her get to me. Let her talk to her dad all she wants, I don't care."



Tim: " At least we get breakfast..."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " At least we get breakfast..."



Dustin: He laughed. "Yeah, that makes it worth it."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He laughed. "Yeah, that makes it worth it."



Tim: " Definitely. I love this place!"


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Tell me, should I make a Marvel character? I'm totally tempted to.


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Tell me, should I make a Marvel character? I'm totally tempted to.



OOC: Yes!


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Tell me, should I make a Marvel character? I'm totally tempted to.



OOC Yes!


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Tell me, should I make a Marvel character? I'm totally tempted to.



OOC: same. I call Thor!


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Yes!





Doodle98 said:


> OOC: same. I call Thor!



OOC: lol, don't worry, I'm trying to choose between Iron Man, Captain America, Hulk and Hawkeye (I didn't want another god/demigod and if I did Black Widow I'd be too tempted to make a girl).

By the way, I really don't get only having three people to a cabin. Surely if they have bunk beds, there would be two, with one on top and one on bottom, right?


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Okay, I've decided on Captain America.


----------



## Orreed

OOC: I said I'd make a character after I got back from California and never did. The addition of Marvel characters sounds really exciting so I'm thinking of signing up.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OOC: I said I'd make a character after I got back from California and never did. The addition of Marvel characters sounds really exciting so I'm thinking of signing up.



OOC: It'll have to be a guy, Silv said we maxed on the girls.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> OOC: It'll have to be a guy, Silv said we maxed on the girls.



Oh thanks. Still debating.


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> OOC: lol, don't worry, I'm trying to choose between Iron Man, Captain America, Hulk and Hawkeye (I didn't want another god/demigod and if I did Black Widow I'd be too tempted to make a girl).
> 
> By the way, I really don't get only having three people to a cabin. Surely if they have bunk beds, there would be two, with one on top and one on bottom, right?



OOC: I call Iron Man!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Wow, I guess you miss a lot when you go climbing. And this place has superheroes? The surface keeps getting better and better."



Jori: she listened to the odd conversation. She had to hold back from laughing.


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> OOC: I call Iron Man!



OOC: That was posted a long time ago, before I decided and put my sign up up.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: she listened to the odd conversation. She had to hold back from laughing.



Dustin: They finally reached the mess hall "Well, you know more about breakfast than me, so what should I have?"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: They finally reached the mess hall "Well, you know more about breakfast than me, so what should I have?"



Tim: " I have no idea either."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: They finally reached the mess hall "Well, you know more about breakfast than me, so what should I have?"



Jori: "Depends on what you like." She looked around and grabbed a bagel and some jam.  There were still a few cups of orange juice left so she grabbed one. "Toast? Cereal? Muffin?" She started throwing out ideas for Dustin.


----------



## 1elle2

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Depends on what you like." She looked around and grabbed a bagel and some jam.  There were still a few cups of orange juice left so she grabbed one. "Toast? Cereal? Muffin?" She started throwing out ideas for Dustin.



Tim: He went for a chocolate muffin.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

OOC got to go be back soon


----------



## Cinderella8

Dustin: "Um..." He looked around. "I guess I'll try a muffin. He took a bite of the (blueberry) muffin. "That if awefome!" He said, mouth full if muffin.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Um..." He looked around. "I guess I'll try a muffin. He took a bite of the (blueberry) muffin. "That if awefome!" He said, mouth full if muffin.



Tim: He sat down and took a bite also. It was very good.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: He sat down and took a bite also. It was very good.



Dustin: He sat next to Tim. "I should really have breakfast more often."

Dana: She headed to the mess for a quick glass of OJ and saw Dustin, Tim, and Jori. Darn.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He sat next to Tim. "I should really have breakfast more often."
> 
> Dana: She headed to the mess for a quick glass of OJ and saw Dustin, Tim, and Jori. Darn.



Tim: He almost spat out his muffin. Crud.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Gonna make my dinner now, later!


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: He almost spat out his muffin. Crud.



Dana: She took a drink of her orange juice. "Try not to choke there, Tim," she said with a roll of her eyes.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She took a drink of her orange juice. "Try not to choke there, Tim," she said with a roll of her eyes.



Tim: He swallowed, and looked at Dustin.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: He swallowed, and looked at Dustin.



Dustin: He shrugged. "Um, good morning, Dana."

Dana: "Where were you two this morning?" she asked, pointing to Dustin and Jori.

Dustin: "Does it matter?"

Dana: She gave a small laugh. "You missed quite the little show."


----------



## 1elle2

Tim: " You started it," he mumbled as he ate his muffin.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " You started it," he mumbled as he ate his muffin.



Dana: "Well, you started the first one, I was just innocently talking to my dad when this guy comes up and starts yelling at me-"

Dustin: "I seriously doubt that-"

Dana: "And Liam started our second incident, he totally deserved it."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "Well, you started the first one, I was just innocently talking to my dad when this guy comes up and starts yelling at me-"
> 
> Dustin: "I seriously doubt that-"
> 
> Dana: "And Liam started our second incident, he totally deserved it."



Liam: He had been walking up to the mess hall behind Dana. " Oh really? Who slapped who first?"

Tim: " I wasn't yelling-" he heard Liam.  Oh crud.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: He had been walking up to the mess hall behind Dana. " Oh really? Who slapped who first?"
> 
> Tim: " I wasn't yelling-" he heard Liam.  Oh crud.


Dana: "Well you totally deserved it," she said.

Dustin: "Wait, you _slapped_ him? Why am I sorta regretting not seeing this?"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "Well you totally deserved it," she said.
> 
> Dustin: "Wait, you slapped him? Why am I sorta regretting not seeing this?"



Liam: " That's it-" he went to punch Dustin in the face when he got slammed into the wall. 

Jason: His iron fist was very handy. " I always come in time. "


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Back!


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: " That's it-" he went to punch Dustin in the face when he got slammed into the wall.
> 
> Jason: His iron fist was very handy. " I always come in time. "


Dustin: "Whoa!: He pulled out his blaster, and Beeker jumped in. "As thankful as I am that I didn't just get socked in the face, we shouldn't be fighting."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Whoa!: He pulled out his blaster, and Beeker jumped in. "As thankful as I am that I didn't just get socked in the face, we shouldn't be fighting."



Liam: He got up and ran back to his cabin. 

Jason: " I just knocked him into next Tuesday. I don't count that as a fight. And I know fights. " he was with monks for five years.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: He got up and ran back to his cabin.
> 
> Jason: " I just knocked him into next Tuesday. I don't count that as a fight. And I know fights. " he was with monks for five years.



Dustin: He put his blaster back in his holster, and Beeker took his place on his shoulder. "Who was that?" he asked Jason. "And why did you slap him, Dana? And what was Tim doing that you thought was wrong?"

Dana: She watched the event, amused. "He was flirting and deserved it, and Tim ever so rudely interrupted my conversation with my dad."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He put his blaster back in his holster, and Beeker took his place on his shoulder. "Who was that?" he asked Jason. "And why did you slap him, Dana? And what was Tim doing that you thought was wrong?"
> 
> Dana: She watched the event, amused. "He was flirting and deserved it, and Tim ever so rudely interrupted my conversation with my dad."



Jason: " That was Liam. I'm Jason, by the way. " his iron fist was still glowing. 

Tim: " It's not every day you see someone talking to your enemy..."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " That was Liam. I'm Jason, by the way. " his iron fist was still glowing.
> 
> Tim: " It's not every day you see someone talking to your enemy..."



Dustin: "Okay then... May I ask about the glowing hand...?"

Dana: She shrugged and took a drink. "Hurtful. And as if he's done bad things to you, Eli's cut trains in half, Trixie helped steal a train... You guys have a train thing."

Dustin: "Do you _want_ me list everything Blakk's done? Let's go to the beginning, he sent my dad through a portal to who knows where, he's corrupted-"

Dana: She rolled her eyes. "Okay, he's done some stuff, but that wasn't bad stuff."

Dustin: He did a face-palm.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Okay then... May I ask about the glowing hand...?"
> 
> Dana: She shrugged and took a drink. "Hurtful. And as if he's done bad things to you, Eli's cut trains in half, Trixie helped steal a train... You guys have a train thing."
> 
> Dustin: "Do you want me list everything Blakk's done? Let's go to the beginning, he sent my dad through a portal to who knows where, he's corrupted-"
> 
> Dana: She rolled her eyes. "Okay, he's done some stuff, but that wasn't bad stuff."
> 
> Dustin: He did a face-palm.



Jason: " The glowing hand is called an iron fist. " he explained about going to Kun'Lun when he was ten and all the other things. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " The glowing hand is called an iron fist. " he explained about going to Kun'Lun when he was ten and all the other things. "



Dustin: He listened to the story. "Wow," was all he could say.

Dana: "That sounds like the Unbeatable Master's home," she noted. "Or, what's left of it..."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He listened to the story. "Wow," was all he could say.
> 
> Dana: "That sounds like the Unbeatable Master's home," she noted. "Or, what's left of it..."



Jason: He looked at them. He was tired after using his iron fist. He sat down and had some cereal.


----------



## Cinderella8

Dustin: "I've got a huge argument going in my head, but I'm being the better person and not saying a single thing."

Dana: "Yeah, have fun with that," she said, finishing up her orange juice.

Peter: He got quite tired of swimming and was growing uncomfortable with being so wet, so he got out of the lake.

Austin: He swam around in the lake quietly, not sure who exactly to talk to.

Alana: She saw Liam running for his cabin and decided to check what was up. Still slightly wet, she arrived at the mess hall. "Um, I just saw Liam running for his cabin, who should I thank?"

Dana: She laughed. "Hey, Alana. That would be the guy with the glowing fist."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "I've got a huge argument going in my head, but I'm being the better person and not saying a single thing."
> 
> Dana: "Yeah, have fun with that," she said, finishing up her orange juice.
> 
> Peter: He got quite tired of swimming and was growing uncomfortable with being so wet, so he got out of the lake.
> 
> Austin: He swam around in the lake quietly, not sure who exactly to talk to.
> 
> Alana: She saw Liam running for his cabin and decided to check what was up. Still slightly wet, she arrived at the mess hall. "Um, I just saw Liam running for his cabin, who should I thank?"
> 
> Dana: She laughed. "Hey, Alana. That would be the guy with the glowing fist."



Jason:  " No one insults my brother like that. Or tries to punch a friend. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason:  " No one insults my brother like that. Or tries to punch a friend. "



Alana: "Wow, then I guess you've got quite the brotherly bond, huh?"

Dustin: He smiled. "Well, thanks," he said. "Though I think Beeker was ready for some action." The slug gave a squeak.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "Wow, then I guess you've got quite the brotherly bond, huh?"
> 
> Dustin: He smiled. "Well, thanks," he said. "Though I think Beeker was ready for some action." The slug gave a squeak.



Jason: " I'll give Beaker a turn next time. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " I'll give Beaker a turn next time. "



Dustin: Beeker let out some noises. "I think that means thanks," Dustin said. Beeker then hopped on the table and stole some of his muffin.

Dana: She watched Beeker, already thinking about what a fine ghoul he'd make. Just a little bit of darkwater...

Dustin: He looked up and narrowed his eyes at Dana, then picked up Beeker and put him on the shoulder opposite of Dana. "Don't look at him like that."

Dana: "Like what?"

Dustin: "Like your dad."

Dana: "I don't know what you're talking about," she said innocently.


----------



## 1elle2

Tim: Dustin was right. She had Dr. Blakk's look in her eyes.


----------



## Cinderella8

Dana: Awkward moment... She just stood and left for her cabin without a word.

Alana: As soon as Dana left, she faced Dustin and Tim. "Quit mentioning her dad and your rivalry and stuff, can't you boys just act a little _polite_?"

Dustin: "You think _our_ attitude's the problem?"

Alana: "Yeah! Can't you see you're just making her feel bad? She's trying really hard to fit in."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: Awkward moment... She just stood and left for her cabin without a word.
> 
> Alana: As soon as Dana left, she faced Dustin and Tim. "Quit mentioning her dad and your rivalry and stuff, can't you boys just act a little polite?"
> 
> Dustin: "You think our attitude's the problem?"
> 
> Alana: "Yeah! Can't you see you're just making her feel bad? She's trying really hard to fit in."



Tim: " Dana, wait! "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " Dana, wait! "



Dana: She stopped twenty feet away and turned. "Why? Why should I wait? What are you going to bug me about next?"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She stopped twenty feet away and turned. "Why? Why should I wait? What are you going to bug me about next?"



Tim: " I'm sorry. I really don't want any trouble, and I don't want you to hate me. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " I'm sorry. I really don't want any trouble, and I don't want you to hate me. "


Dana: She rolled her eyes. "Little too late for that," she snapped, then stormed to her cabin. She slammed the door shut and jumped up on the top bunk of the bed and screamed as loud as she could into the pillow.

Alana: She sighed and without another glance towards the others, she followed Dana. "Don't kill the pillow," she said.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She rolled her eyes. "Little too late for that," she snapped, then stormed to her cabin. She slammed the door shut and jumped up on the top bunk of the bed and screamed as loud as she could into the pillow.
> 
> Alana: She sighed and without another glance towards the others, she followed Dana. "Don't kill the pillow," she said.



Tim: He face-desked on the table. 

Jason: He just watched.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: He face-desked on the table.
> 
> Jason: He just watched.



Dustin: He gave a sarcastic laugh. "Well that went well."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Jori: Jori eyed the events happening around her. She sat quietly and ate her bagel, feeling sorry for Dana.  She kind of liked Dana and wondered if she should stay with Dustin or go after Dana.


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Could someone catch me up?


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Could someone catch me up?



OOC: Well, you really need to check out the sign up thread. Also, there was a Dana/Dustin/Tim clash, and Jason blasted Liam into a wall.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Well, you really need to check out the sign up thread. Also, there was a Dana/Dustin/Tim clash, and Jason blasted Liam into a wall.



OOC Why am I laughing at Jason blasting Liam into a wall?

Dana; She sighed and sat up to face Alana. "I'm sorry I did that," she said. "I just..."

Alana: "Don't apologize, it's fine. What do you want to do next?"

Dana: "Thanks. I guess we could just explore."

Alana: "Okay, let's go." The two left the cabin.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Well, you really need to check out the sign up thread. Also, there was a Dana/Dustin/Tim clash, and Jason blasted Liam into a wall.



OOC: I did. And thanks. What should I do with my characters?


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: I did. And thanks. What should I do with my characters?



OOC Well Peter isn't doing anything, neither is Austin, I can bring Luke in, and Dana & Alana are just walking around


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Well Peter isn't doing anything, neither is Austin, I can bring Luke in, and Dana & Alana are just walking around



OOC: Wait, I just realized that all of my characters except for Jolie, Nicki, and Vic went to mess hall and so did Drew. I think Clarissa might still be swimming.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Wait, I just realized that all of my characters except for Jolie, Nicki, and Vic went to mess hall and so did Drew. I think Clarissa might still be swimming.



OOC Well Dustin's still in the mess hall with Tim and Jori


----------



## 1elle2

Eli: He found Gordon. " Hi Gordon!"


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Eli: He found Gordon. " Hi Gordon!"



Gordon: "Good day, Eli." he said politely.


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "Good day, Eli." he said politely.



Eli: " This place is cool. I'm usually stuck at my dad's lab. "


----------



## Orreed

Jay:
He ran up to Eli and Gordon. "Hey Guys!"


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " This place is cool. I'm usually stuck at my dad's lab. "



Gordon: "How I love the earth. It is so peaceful, not a single frost giant or dark elf in sight." he saw the confused look on Eli's face. "This place is indeed cool." He nodded at Jay.


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> Jay:
> He ran up to Eli and Gordon. "Hey Guys!"



Eli: " Hello Jay!" he said.


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "How I love the earth. It is so peaceful, not a single frost giant or dark elf in sight." he saw the confused look on Eli's face. "This place is indeed cool." He nodded at Jay.





1elle2 said:


> Eli: " Hello Jay!" he said.



Jay: "So nice to see you two. This camp is pretty peaceful, but I guess you haven't seen Budapest or the Middle East. Asguard sounds exciting. Isn't Loki a frost giant?"

OOC: Because the Battle of New York and this roleplay are both set in summer 2012, has the Battle Of New York happened yet? Or should we pretend the Battle was a few years ago?


----------



## Fairywings

Mike: He saw Jay, Gordan and Eli. "Hey guys!"


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "So nice to see you two. This camp is pretty peaceful, but I guess you haven't seen Budapest or the Middle East. Asguard sounds exciting. Isn't Loki a frost giant?"
> 
> OOC: Because the Battle of New York and this roleplay are both set in summer 2012, has the Battle Of New York happened yet? Or should we pretend the Battle was a few years ago?



OOC: I think it's already happened, or they wouldn't know each other yet. Let's say it's been a little while.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Mike: He saw Jay, Gordan and Eli. "Hey guys!"





Fairywings said:


> OOC: I think it's already happened, or they wouldn't know each other yet. Let's say it's been a little while.



OOC: Sounds good. 

Jay: Hey Mike!


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Mike: He saw Jay, Gordan and Eli. "Hey guys!"



Gordon: he nodded. "My uncle. He is." he smiled at Mike.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OOC: Sounds good.
> 
> Jay: Hey Mike!



Mike: "Hey Jay, looks like I'm late to the party again."


----------



## Silvermist20

Annabelle: "Hey guys, there's a craft later. What do you think it'll be?"

Melanie: "I have no idea."

Nathan: "Well, I'm going to get a snack."

Annabelle: "I'll come with you."

Nathan: "Ok. Let's go." He started walking with her.

Melanie: "I can totally see them together. Don't you guys?"

Squeaky: "A little."

Oliver: "I can a teeny bit."

Melanie: "Don't you see them together Drew? Ah, my little Annabelle has grown up. Even though they're not together yet."


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he nodded. "My uncle. He is." he smiled at Mike.



Jay: That's cool. 

OOC: Is Loki good or bad at this point. And sorry for all the questions XD


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Mike: "Hey Jay, looks like I'm late to the party again."



Jay: Nah don't worry, we just got here too.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Annabelle: "Hey guys, there's a craft later. What do you think it'll be?"
> 
> Melanie: "I have no idea."
> 
> Nathan: "Well, I'm going to get a snack."
> 
> Annabelle: "I'll come with you."
> 
> Nathan: "Ok. Let's go." He started walking with her.
> 
> Melanie: "I can totally see them together. Don't you guys?"
> 
> Squeaky: "A little."
> 
> Oliver: "I can a teeny bit."
> 
> Melanie: "Don't you see them together Drew? Ah, my little Annabelle has grown up. Even though they're not together yet."



Andrew: "Maybe. Well have to see what happens, I don't think we should meddle."



Orreed said:


> Jay: Nah don't worry, we just got here too.



Mike: "Oh, that's good. How are you all doing today?"


----------



## The Villianess

Britannia: She was coming back from the lake when she bumped into someone. She said, "Hey, watch it!" 

OOC: I don't care who she bumps into, just so she can have a conversation.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "Maybe. Well have to see what happens, I don't think we should meddle."



Melanie: "We'll just let it happen on its own."

Annabelle: "So um, what's your favorite food?"

Nathan: "I don't know."

Annabelle: "Oh. I like cupcakes."

Nathan: "You know, please don't kill me for saying this, your actually kinda cute."

Annabelle: "R-really?"

Nathan: "Yeah."

Annabelle: She grabbed a bag of pretzels. "You, I think your kinda cute yourself."

Nathan: "Really? Well maybe we should.... no, never mind."

Annabelle: "What?"

Nathan: He grabbed a bag of Doritos. "I was going to say maybe we should go out."

Annabelle: "Really? Yes!"

Nathan: "Cool. Let's go back." They both went back.

Annabelle: "Guess what? I have a boyfriend!"

Nathan: "And I have  a girlfriend."

Melanie: "Awesome! Now we're all dating buddies."

Nathan: "Huh?"

Melanie: "Me and Drew are dating."

Nathan: "Oh. Cool."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "Maybe. Well have to see what happens, I don't think we should meddle."
> 
> 
> 
> Mike: "Oh, that's good. How are you all doing today?"





The Villianess said:


> Britannia: She was coming back from the lake when she bumped into someone. She said, "Hey, watch it!"
> 
> OOC: I don't care who she bumps into, just so she can have a conversation.



Jay: "Pretty good. This place seems chill. Glad I'm rooming with you Mike and Eli. Stinks Gordon isn't in our cabin. Maybe I can sleep in the celing or something so he can fit haha. Make my little "nest." Woah!' *A girl bumped into Jay while he was standing chatting. "Sorry!"


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: "We'll just let it happen on its own."
> 
> Annabelle: "So um, what's your favorite food?"
> 
> Nathan: "I don't know."
> 
> Annabelle: "Oh. I like cupcakes."
> 
> Nathan: "You know, please don't kill me for saying this, your actually kinda cute."
> 
> Annabelle: "R-really?"
> 
> Nathan: "Yeah."
> 
> Annabelle: She grabbed a bag of pretzels. "You, I think your kinda cute yourself."
> 
> Nathan: "Really? Well maybe we should.... no, never mind."
> 
> Annabelle: "What?"
> 
> Nathan: He grabbed a bag of Doritos. "I was going to say maybe we should go out."
> 
> Annabelle: "Really? Yes!"
> 
> Nathan: "Cool. Let's go back." They both went back.
> 
> Annabelle: "Guess what? I have a boyfriend!"
> 
> Nathan: "And I have  a girlfriend."
> 
> Melanie: "Awesome! Now we're all dating buddies."
> 
> Nathan: "Huh?"
> 
> Melanie: "Me and Drew are dating."
> 
> Nathan: "Oh. Cool."



Andrew: "That was quick," he whispered to Melanie. 'Congrats guys," he said to Nathan and Annabelle. Lots of people were getting together this summer. He thought about the Li's, his friends and rivals, and wondered which sibling would get hooked first, Chao or Jiang.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "That was quick," he whispered to Melanie. 'Congrats guys," he said to Nathan and Annabelle. Lots of people were getting together this summer. He thought about the Li's, his friends and rivals, and wondered which sibling would get hooked first, Chao or Jiang.



Annabele: "Thanks."


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Pretty good. This place seems chill. Glad I'm rooming with you Mike and Eli. Stinks Gordon isn't in our cabin. Maybe I can sleep in the celing or something so he can fit haha. Make my little "nest." Woah!' *A girl bumped into Jay while he was standing chatting. "Sorry!"



Gordon: he smiled. "It will be less enjoyable being in a cabin with people I don't know. Actual humans, that aren't part superhero. I don't know if I can take that." he chuckled.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Pretty good. This place seems chill. Glad I'm rooming with you Mike and Eli. Stinks Gordon isn't in our cabin. Maybe I can sleep in the celing or something so he can fit haha. Make my little "nest." Woah!' *A girl bumped into Jay while he was standing chatting. "Sorry!"



Mike: "It does stink that Gordan isn't in our cabin. You know, hiding you in the roof doesn't sound like a bad idea."

OOC: I do have to ask you about that, Silv. I realize it's your thread and you can do what you want. But, at least to me, it sounds more logical to have 4 people to a cabin, with two bunk beds, one person on top and bottom for each, instead of the current set up, with three people in a cabin and one empty bunk.


----------



## The Villianess

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Pretty good. This place seems chill. Glad I'm rooming with you Mike and Eli. Stinks Gordon isn't in our cabin. Maybe I can sleep in the celing or something so he can fit haha. Make my little "nest." Woah!' *A girl bumped into Jay while he was standing chatting. "Sorry!"



Britannia: "Just watch where you're going." she said. "I hate it when people bump into me." Then she got a good look at the boy. "Who are you?"


----------



## The Villianess

Fairywings said:


> Mike: "It does stink that Gordan isn't in our cabin. You know, hiding you in the roof doesn't sound like a bad idea."
> 
> OOC: I do have to ask you about that, Silv. I realize it's your thread and you can do what you want. But, at least to me, it sounds more logical to have 4 people to a cabin, with two bunk beds, one person on top and bottom for each, instead of the current set up, with three people in a cabin and one empty bunk.



OOC: It's Silv's thread and stuff, but I'd just like to say that it is possible. It could be one bunk bed to fit two people and a single bed with no bunk on top, like a plain old single. At least that's how I think of it, Idk if that makes sense the way I worded it.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Annabele: "Thanks."



Andrew: "You're welcome."



Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he smiled. "It will be less enjoyable being in a cabin with people I don't know. Actual humans, that aren't part superhero. I don't know if I can take that." he chuckled.



Mike: "Hopefully you can survive."

OOC: I'm going to say the super soldier serum was inherited or something so Mike has it too.


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Jay: That's cool.
> 
> OOC: Is Loki good or bad at this point. And sorry for all the questions XD



OOC Bad 

Luke: He was exploring camp quietly when he found a familiar group of kids. He had a faint idea who they were, and he prayed he was wrong.

OOC I hope that's okay, Luke already sorta knowing them, or at least knowing who they are...


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he smiled. "It will be less enjoyable being in a cabin with people I don't know. Actual humans, that aren't part superhero. I don't know if I can take that." he chuckled.





Fairywings said:


> Mike: "It does stink that Gordan isn't in our cabin. You know, hiding you in the roof doesn't sound like a bad idea."
> 
> OOC: I do have to ask you about that, Silv. I realize it's your thread and you can do what you want. But, at least to me, it sounds more logical to have 4 people to a cabin, with two bunk beds, one person on top and bottom for each, instead of the current set up, with three people in a cabin and one empty bunk.



OOC: I agree with wings Sliv. It's ultimately your decision but two bunk beds would'nt take up any more space and would actually save the camp money. I think it'd be really fun for those four to room together 

Jay: "Hey buddy, remember Stark and I are just normal dudes. But I know whatcha mean." He chuckled. Oh, I totally will go in the roof if I have too. We have to stick together!"



The Villianess said:


> Britannia: "Just watch where you're going." she said. "I hate it when people bump into me." Then she got a good look at the boy. "Who are you?"



Jay: "Woah calm down. Jay Barton at your service. Child of Hawkeye and Black Widow. And you are?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> OOC: I agree with wings Sliv. It's ultimately your decision but two bunk beds would'nt take up any more space and would actually save the camp money. I think it'd be really fun for those four to room together
> 
> Jay: "Hey buddy, remember Stark and I are just normal dudes. But I know whatcha mean." He chuckled. Oh, I totally will go in the roof if I have too. We have to stick together!"
> 
> 
> 
> Jay: "Woah calm down. Jay Barton at your service. Child of Hawkeye and Black Widow. And you are?"



Luke: He listened to what Jay was saying, and it confirmed his thoughts. These were the relatives of the most annoying people ever- the Avengers. Bleck.

OOC It's hard to type being so... dislike-y about the Avengers


----------



## The Villianess

Orreed said:


> OOC: I agree with wings Sliv. It's ultimately your decision but two bunk beds would'nt take up any more space and would actually save the camp money. I think it'd be really fun for those four to room together
> 
> Jay: "Hey buddy, remember Stark and I are just normal dudes. But I know whatcha mean." He chuckled. Oh, I totally will go in the roof if I have too. We have to stick together!"
> 
> 
> 
> Jay: "Woah calm down. Jay Barton at your service. Child of Hawkeye and Black Widow. And you are?"



Britannia: "Britannia Sinclair."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OOC: I agree with wings Sliv. It's ultimately your decision but two bunk beds would'nt take up any more space and would actually save the camp money. I think it'd be really fun for those four to room together
> 
> Jay: "Hey buddy, remember Stark and I are just normal dudes. But I know whatcha mean." He chuckled. Oh, I totally will go in the roof if I have too. We have to stick together!"
> 
> 
> 
> Jay: "Woah calm down. Jay Barton at your service. Child of Hawkeye and Black Widow. And you are?"



OOC: lol, that would be awesome. Whenever they need to get together I can imagine Mike saying, "Avengers, Assemble!........I've always wanted to do that!"

Mike: "I'd hardly call any of us 'regular', not with our family business," he said loyally.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: lol, that would be awesome. Whenever they need to get together I can imagine Mike saying, "Avengers, Assemble!........I've always wanted to do that!"
> 
> Mike: "I'd hardly call any of us 'regular', not with our family business," he said loyally.



Gordon: "Exactly."


----------



## Orreed

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: "Britannia Sinclair."





Fairywings said:


> OOC: lol, that would be awesome. Whenever they need to get together I can imagine Mike saying, "Avengers, Assemble!........I've always wanted to do that!"
> 
> Mike: "I'd hardly call any of us 'regular', not with our family business," he said loyally.



OOC: That would be golden if Mike did  I am SO excited for this. 

Jay: "Nice to met you Ms. Dictionary!" (OOC: Yes, Jay is being a little unpleasant, but he sometimes comes back with smooth snark a lot when people are rude. Nobody's perfect.) 
Jay: "Your right Mike, we've been through a lot together. All of our parents are extraordinary people. And you three are great friends."


----------



## Cinderella8

OOC Not exactly sure what to do with Luke, any ideas?


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OOC: That would be golden if Mike did  I am SO excited for this.
> 
> Jay: "Nice to met you Ms. Dictionary!" (OOC: Yes, Jay is being a little unpleasant, but he sometimes comes back with smooth snark a lot when people are rude. Nobody's perfect.)
> Jay: "Your right Mike, we've been through a lot together. All of our parents are extraordinary people. And you three are great friends."



Mike: "Thanks. Aw man Jay, you're making me blush," he joked.


----------



## The Villianess

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Nice to met you Ms. Dictionary!" (OOC: Yes, Jay is being a little unpleasant, but he sometimes comes back with smooth snark a lot when people are rude. Nobody's perfect.)
> ]



Britannia: "It's Britannia, or mam, Hawkwidow."


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Not exactly sure what to do with Luke, any ideas?



OOC: Maybe he can loathe from afar and try to make a plan to embarrassed them? Maybe make a army with the anti's. Instead of Loki's Army it could be Luke's army. Or he could forget the past and try to befriend them as they could relate to having powers. 



Fairywings said:


> Mike: "Thanks. Aw man Jay, you're making me blush," he joked.



Jay: "Haha no problem Mike"



The Villianess said:


> Britannia: "It's Britannia, or mam, Hawkwidow."



Jay: "Eh whatever. Who are you related to?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> OOC: Maybe he can loathe from afar and try to make a plan to embarrassed them? Maybe make a army with the anti's. Instead of Loki's Army it could be Luke's army. Or he could forget the past and try to befriend them as they could relate to having powers.
> 
> 
> 
> Jay: "Haha no problem Mike"
> 
> 
> 
> Jay: "Eh whatever. Who are you related to?"


OOC Hm... Why am I loving the sound of Luke's Army? XD But should I have him walk up to them, or wait to be noticed, or just go somewhere else, or what...?


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OOC: Maybe he can loathe from afar and try to make a plan to embarrassed them? Maybe make a army with the anti's. Instead of Loki's Army it could be Luke's army. Or he could forget the past and try to befriend them as they could relate to having powers.
> 
> 
> 
> Jay: "Haha no problem Mike"
> 
> 
> 
> Jay: "Eh whatever. Who are you related to?"



OOC: Either one of those options sounds good 

Mike: He smiled.


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Hm... Why am I loving the sound of Luke's Army? XD But should I have him walk up to them, or wait to be noticed, or just go somewhere else, or what...?



OOC: Because Luke's Army sounds awesome.  Just do whatever feels right for Luke.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Hm... Why am I loving the sound of Luke's Army? XD But should I have him walk up to them, or wait to be noticed, or just go somewhere else, or what...?



OOC: Unless he's reconciling or taunting, I wouldn't have him approach.


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> OOC: Because Luke's Army sounds awesome.  Just do whatever feels right for Luke.





Fairywings said:


> OOC: Unless he's reconciling or taunting, I wouldn't have him approach.



OOC I think he will be taunting. Heads up ;P

Luke: He decided to go over to the others. "Well, if it isn't the miniature Avengers," he said coldly.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC I think he will be taunting. Heads up ;P
> 
> Luke: He decided to go over to the others. "Well, if it isn't the miniature Avengers," he said coldly.



Mike: He looked up. "Heads up Gordon, your cousin decided to show up."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Mike: He looked up. "Heads up Gordon, your cousin decided to show up."



Gordon: "Hello, cousin." He said, glaring at him.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: We need Noelle for some Stark smack talk


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> OOC: We need Noelle for some Stark smack talk



OOC: What do I need to do?


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> OOC: What do I need to do?



OOC: Well, Loki's son is here talking to us and maybe provoking something so maybe say something sarcastic or sassy or something with attitude or something, like Stark would.


----------



## Orreed

1elle2 said:
			
		

> OOC: What do I need to do?



OCC: I suggest saying, "Hello Reindeer Games."

Jay: He didn't show it, but he tensed up. This kid's dad mine controled his dad and caused so much damage in NYC.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "Hello, cousin." He said, glaring at him.



Luke: "Still not understanding what the word 'haircut' means, I see?"


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: "Still not understanding what the word 'haircut' means, I see?"



Gordon: "And you don't understand the word 'shower'."


----------



## Fairywings

Mike: He watched the scene, tense. It was a shame that their fathers had passed down the rivalry as well as the looks. He didn't have a shield, but his fists might be enough if he had to break up a fight.


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> OCC: I suggest saying, "Hello Reindeer Games."
> 
> Jay: He didn't show it, but he tensed up. This kid's dad mine controled his dad and caused so much damage in NYC.



OOC: Okay. 

Eli: " Hello reindeer games. "


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "And you don't understand the word 'shower'."



Luke: He rolled his eyes and looked around. "I see we've got most of the mini Avengers here, but you look and smell so much like Hulk you could pass for _his_ son." He glared at Eli.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: He rolled his eyes and looked around. "I see we've got most of the mini Avengers here, but you look and smell so much like Hulk you could pass for his son." He glared at Eli.



Eli: " Lay off. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " Lay off. "



Luke: "Make me, Stark."


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: He rolled his eyes and looked around. "I see we've got most of the mini Avengers here, but you look and smell so much like Hulk you could pass for his son." He glared at Eli.



Gordon: he glared at Luke. His hammer flew into his hand. "Don't push me, cousin."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: "Make me, Stark."



Eli: He raised his eyebrows. He didn't want to get into a fight unless necessary. He had promised his dad that.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he glared at Luke. His hammer flew into his hand. "Don't push me, cousin."



Luke: "Ooh, it's a _hammer_." He disappeared in a puff of green smoke and appeared behind his cousin. "What are you going to do, cousin?" He disappeared and reappeared to his previous spot in front of Gordon. "Bore me to death with empty threats?"


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: "Ooh, it's a hammer." He disappeared in a puff of green smoke and appeared behind his cousin. "What are you going to do, cousin?" He disappeared and reappeared to his previous spot in front of Gordon. "Bore me to death with empty threats?"



Gordon: he turned away. "I have no need to." A storm came across the camp, and bolts of lightning hit around Luke.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: "Ooh, it's a hammer." He disappeared in a puff of green smoke and appeared behind his cousin. "What are you going to do, cousin?" He disappeared and reappeared to his previous spot in front of Gordon. "Bore me to death with empty threats?"



Eli: He really hated Loki and Luke.


----------



## Fairywings

Mike: He looked nervously at Eli and Jay. He was pretty sure they had all had similar conversations with their dads, or at least he did: _Michael James Rogers, don't get into fights or trouble._ Now, Mike's father had relented that if someone was getting picked on, you stood up for them, but Mike didn't think his father would like this.


----------



## Orreed

Jay: 
Jay really wanted to fight back. He didn't have his arrows but was super great at acrobatics. He knew deep down fighting wouldn't solve this and probably make this a whole lot worse. He just stood in shock and backed of a little. This was really all unnecessary. Yeah, their dad's had a terrible relationship due to the past, but Jay didn't think the kids had ever done anything.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he turned away. "I have no need to." A storm came across the camp, and bolts of lightning hit around Luke.



Luke: He snarled at his cousin. "Ooh, make a storm, I'm _sooo_ afraid now."

Dana & Alana: They wondered what was happening with the weather.


----------



## Doodle98

Gordon: "Let's go unpack." He said to his friends, as the clouds disappeared. He ignored his cousin. "Nice to see you again, outside of prison, cousin."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: He snarled at his cousin. "Ooh, make a storm, I'm sooo afraid now."
> 
> Dana & Alana: They wondered what was happening with the weather.



Eli: The guy was asking for it. He waved Jason over. 

Jason: He saw Luke, and his iron fist lit up.


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "Let's go unpack." He said to his friends, as the clouds disappeared.



Eli: He followed. 

Jason: He stayed still, looking at Luke.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "Let's go unpack." He said to his friends, as the clouds disappeared. He ignored his cousin. "Nice to see you again, outside of prison, cousin."





1elle2 said:


> Eli: The guy was asking for it. He waved Jason over.
> 
> Jason: He saw Luke, and his iron fist lit up.



Mike: "Come on, guys, don't make trouble, we don't want the counselors to notice."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Mike: "Come on, guys, don't make trouble, we don't want the counselors to notice."



Gordon: he nodded.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Mike: "Come on, guys, don't make trouble, we don't want the counselors to notice."



Jay: Yeah, Mike's right. Come on, we have better things to do than fight over nothing. I don't want to leave already.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he nodded.





Orreed said:


> Jay: Yeah, Mike's right. Come on, we have better things to do than fight over nothing. I don't want to leave already.



Mike: "Yeah, like unpack. Besides, that would be a wonderful conversation to have: 'Hi Dad, I know I just left for camp, but we  provoked a fight with Loki's son, so we got kicked out.' Yes, that would go over well," he said, borrowing some of Eli's sarcasm for the last part.


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Mike: "Yeah, like unpack. Besides, that would be a wonderful conversation to have: 'Hi Dad, I know I just left for camp, but we  provoked a fight with Loki's son, so we got kicked out.' Yes, that would go over well," he said, borrowing some of Eli's sarcasm for the last part.



Eli: " I can imagine the look on my dad's face..." He shuddered.


----------



## Fairywings

Mike: He was glad they were avoiding the fight. He headed off with the others to find their cabins.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "Let's go unpack." He said to his friends, as the clouds disappeared. He ignored his cousin. "Nice to see you again, outside of prison, cousin."





1elle2 said:


> Eli: He followed.
> 
> Jason: He stayed still, looking at Luke.



Luke: He rolled his eyes, then headed for the mess hall, glaring at Jason, who looked faintly familiar, especially the fist...


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Could someone catch me up?


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Could someone catch me up?



OOC Well, Luke and the relatives of the Avengers didn't exactly fight, just had a tiny conflict, and that's about it I think... EDIT And the avatar is cute!


----------



## The Villianess

Orreed said:


> OOC: Maybe he can loathe from afar and try to make a plan to embarrassed them? Maybe make a army with the anti's. Instead of Loki's Army it could be Luke's army. Or he could forget the past and try to befriend them as they could relate to having powers.
> 
> 
> 
> Jay: "Haha no problem Mike"
> 
> 
> 
> Jay: "Eh whatever. Who are you related to?"



Britannia: "Helga Sinclair. Atlantis."


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Could someone catch me up?





Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Well, Luke and the relatives of the Avengers didn't exactly fight, just had a tiny conflict, and that's about it I think... EDIT And the avatar is cute!



OOC: Yeah, that's basically what happened. We also had this teensy little conversation:



Fairywings said:


> Mike: "It does stink that Gordan isn't in our cabin. You know, hiding you in the roof doesn't sound like a bad idea."
> 
> OOC: I do have to ask you about that, Silv. I realize it's your thread and you can do what you want. But, at least to me, it sounds more logical to have 4 people to a cabin, with two bunk beds, one person on top and bottom for each, instead of the current set up, with three people in a cabin and one empty bunk.





The Villianess said:


> OOC: It's Silv's thread and stuff, but I'd just like to say that it is possible. It could be one bunk bed to fit two people and a single bed with no bunk on top, like a plain old single. At least that's how I think of it, Idk if that makes sense the way I worded it.





Orreed said:


> OOC: I agree with wings Sliv. It's ultimately your decision but two bunk beds would'nt take up any more space and would actually save the camp money. I think it'd be really fun for those four to room together
> 
> Jay: "Hey buddy, remember Stark and I are just normal dudes. But I know whatcha mean." He chuckled. Oh, I totally will go in the roof if I have too. We have to stick together!"
> 
> 
> 
> Jay: "Woah calm down. Jay Barton at your service. Child of Hawkeye and Black Widow. And you are?"


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: I got bored, so I did this.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Mike: He was glad they were avoiding the fight. He headed off with the others to find their cabins.





The Villianess said:


> Britannia: "Helga Sinclair. Atlantis."



Jay: "Gotcha. Well I'm off." He headed with his buddies to the cabin.


----------



## Orreed

OOC: That picture is very helpful, thanks. I find it very amusing Jay is right next to Aurora's kid considering Catherine my other character on SOD is related to Sleeping Beauty. I guess Austin is her great great grandfather. Nah, different timelines, that would be weird.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OOC: That picture is very helpful, thanks. I find it very amusing Jay is right next to Aurora's kid considering Catherine my other character on SOD is related to Sleeping Beauty. I guess Austin is her great great grandfather. Nah, different timelines, that would be weird.



OOC: lol, yeah


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> OOC: That picture is very helpful, thanks. I find it very amusing Jay is right next to Aurora's kid considering Catherine my other character on SOD is related to Sleeping Beauty. I guess Austin is her great great grandfather. Nah, different timelines, that would be weird.


OOC Wow... just wow XD

Alana: "How about... um... how about rock climbing the mountain?"

Dana: She shrugged. "I'm up for it."

Alana: She did a fist pump. "Yes! I got you to do something! Let's go!" They headed to the mountain.


----------



## Orreed

_Bump _

OOC: I do have to ask you about that, Silv. I realize it's your thread and you can do what you want. But, at least to me, it sounds more logical to have 4 people to a cabin, with two bunk beds, one person on top and bottom for each, instead of the current set up, with three people in a cabin and one empty bunk.

OOC: It's Silv's thread and stuff, but I'd just like to say that it is possible. It could be one bunk bed to fit two people and a single bed with no bunk on top, like a plain old single. At least that's how I think of it, Idk if that makes sense the way I worded it.

OOC: I agree with wings Sliv. It's ultimately your decision but two bunk beds would'nt take up any more space and would actually save the camp money. I think it'd be really fun for those four to room together


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: I have been on tenterhooks awaiting on that decision. I feel like I've just tried to correct a teacher who's wronged me (that's not you Silv, I've just been there and this is what it feels like), I know or at least believe I'm right, but I feel bad because I feel like I might have overstepped my boundaries and I'm afraid of the reaction, like I'm going to be yelled at.


----------



## IndigoFaith

OOC:Can someone catch me up?


----------



## Silvermist20

IndigoFaith said:


> OOC:Can someone catch me up?



OOC: Nothing really happened. New characters were introduced and that's about it.


----------



## Cinderella8

IndigoFaith said:


> OOC:Can someone catch me up?


OOC Not much has happened. Some are still at the lake, some relatives of the Avengers and Luke (son of Loki) had a minor arguement, earlier Jason blasted Liam into a wall (I laugh every time I read that). Not much is happening right now


----------



## The Villianess

OOC: What did I miss?


----------



## Silvermist20

The Villianess said:


> OOC: What did I miss?



OOC: Look above.


----------



## The Villianess

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Look above.



OOC: Thank you. I suddenly feel really dumb now......
Does anyone want to go talk to Britannia, since she really has nothing to do while Richard associates with Kari?


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> OOC: What did I miss?


OOC Not much, just what I said above to Indigo EDIT Who is Brit related to?


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I have been on tenterhooks awaiting on that decision. I feel like I've just tried to correct a teacher who's wronged me (that's not you Silv, I've just been there and this is what it feels like), I know or at least believe I'm right, but I feel bad because I feel like I might have overstepped my boundaries and I'm afraid of the reaction, like I'm going to be yelled at.



You shouldn't worry about it and I'm sorry you feel that way. I don't find anything wrong in making a polite request. We weren't rude about it, and I know if I was the leader I'd appreciate suggestions that could possibly strengthen the situation.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> You shouldn't worry about it and I'm sorry you feel that way. I don't find anything wrong in making a polite request. We weren't rude about it, and I know if I was the leader I'd appreciate suggestions that could possibly strengthen the situation.



OOC: Yeah, in my threads people are welcome to ask questions/make suggestions. It's just my nature I suppose, I've always been the quiet/awkward type.


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: You know what, I'll allow there to be 4 people in a cabin, 2 sets of bunk beds. Which also means that now there's girl characters open, and of course more boy characters. Which means, MORE CHARACTERS FOR ME! MWAHAHAHAHA!  EDIT: NO ONE CAN STOP ME!!!!!!! And who was the character that you Avenger people wanted to be in the one cabin?


----------



## The Villianess

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: You know what, I'll allow there to be 4 people in a cabin, 2 sets of bunk beds. Which also means that now there's girl characters open, and of course more boy characters. Which means, MORE CHARACTERS FOR ME! MWAHAHAHAHA!



OOC: YAY!!!!!! I finally get to use the girl and guy charaters I was thinking of!


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: You know what, I'll allow there to be 4 people in a cabin, 2 sets of bunk beds. Which also means that now there's girl characters open, and of course more boy characters. Which means, MORE CHARACTERS FOR ME! MWAHAHAHAHA!



OOC Yay!! I need to call Noelle NOW!!!


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: You know what, I'll allow there to be 4 people in a cabin, 2 sets of bunk beds. Which also means that now there's girl characters open, and of course more boy characters. Which means, MORE CHARACTERS FOR ME! MWAHAHAHAHA!



OOC: Yay! I call a Banner--related character!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Also, Gordon should be in a cabin with Mike, Eli and Jay. PLEASE!


----------



## Cinderella8

OOC Noelle said she will make one or two when she returns from the zoo


----------



## Orreed

OOC: Sweet!
I think I'm going to make Jay a twin sister! He's more like his dad where the sister will probably be more like the mom


----------



## Silvermist20

Orreed said:


> OOC: Sweet!
> I think I'm going to make Jay have a twin sister!



OOC: Cool. I might make just one more character. Just one! Or two if I get any ideas. Then I will be done for good. AND NO ONE CAN STOP ME!


----------



## The Villianess

OOC: I won't have any color for the next few minutes. When should I bring in my two characters?


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> OOC: I won't have any color for the next few minutes. When should I bring in my two characters?


OOC They could run into Alana and Dana if they want, the two are heading to the mountain


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC They could run into Alana and Dana if they want, the two are heading to the mountain



Ooc: they can run into Balthazar. 

Balthazar: He walked through the camp with a sour look on his face. Suddenly, he ran into two girls.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Ooc: they can run into Balthazar.
> 
> Balthazar: He walked through the camp with a sour look on his face. Suddenly, he ran into two girls.


Alana: Her face turned pink. "Oops! Sorry, I didn't see you there."

Dana: She sighed and murmured to Alana. "You're too nice sometimes." She raised her voice to normal. "Watch it!"


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: Her face turned pink. "Oops! Sorry, I didn't see you there."
> 
> Dana: She sighed and murmured to Alana. "You're too nice sometimes." She raised her voice to normal. "Watch it!"



Balthazar/ "You watch it! Her too!"


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Sorry Silv, but I couldn't help but notice on the front page that Balthazar is in two cabins.


----------



## The Villianess

Ooc: Can Balthazar be in Canin 13? If that's ok with you, Silv.


----------



## Fairywings

Hope: She had been living with her father for the past couple of months in Brazil when he found this 'camp' and suggested that she go. Though she had her misgivings, she was never one to disagree with her father, and Hope gave in. It wasn't like she had any friends to spend time with. Well, she did have friends -Eli, Mike, Gordon and Thora, and the Bartons- but she never got to see them. The last time was....a year ago, maybe? Hope only saw them when she went to New York with her dad, so she didn't think or dare to hope -stupid accidental puns, she groaned- that they would be here at the camp. But the times in New York we there best. They would go and see Tony and Pepper and Eli first, and then Uncle Tony would phone the captain and Uncle Steve and Mike would come from Brooklyn, and then the Bartons would come, and if Thor was in the realm he would show up with Gordon and Thora and they would have a reunion. But Hope didn't think they would be here, and they wouldn't be looking for her, with how much time it's been, so she could only hope -stupid puns again- that she could not be a freak or stand out too much here.


----------



## Doodle98

Thora: she found her little brother. "Hello, brother. I have arrived!"

Gordon: "Thora, our delightful cousin is here."

Thora: she rolled her eyes. "Fantastic."


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she found her little brother. "Hello, brother. I have arrived!"
> 
> Gordon: "Thora, our delightful cousin is here."
> 
> Thora: she rolled her eyes. "Fantastic."


OOC I am so feeling the love right now XD


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she found her little brother. "Hello, brother. I have arrived!"
> 
> Gordon: "Thora, our delightful cousin is here."
> 
> Thora: she rolled her eyes. "Fantastic."





Fairywings said:


> Hope: She had been living with her father for the past couple of months in Brazil when he found this 'camp' and suggested that she go. Though she had her misgivings, she was never one to disagree with her father, and Hope gave in. It wasn't like she had any friends to spend time with. Well, she did have friends -Eli, Mike, Gordon and Thora, and the Bartons- but she never got to see them. The last time was....a year ago, maybe? Hope only saw them when she went to New York with her dad, so she didn't think or dare to hope -stupid accidental puns, she groaned- that they would be here at the camp. But the times in New York we there best. They would go and see Tony and Pepper and Eli first, and then Uncle Tony would phone the captain and Uncle Steve and Mike would come from Brooklyn, and then the Bartons would come, and if Thor was in the realm he would show up with Gordon and Thora and they would have a reunion. But Hope didn't think they would be here, and they wouldn't be looking for her, with how much time it's been, so she could only hope -stupid puns again- that she could not be a freak or stand out too much here.



Evelyn: She ran up to the Avengers. "Hey guys! Jay thanks for not telling me you got a text inviting both of us to meet the others here while I was still in the restroom and you running off. 

Jay: "Sorry, I was too excited. Hi Thora! Does anyone know if Hope is coming today?"


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: She ran up to the Avengers. "Hey guys! Jay thanks for not telling me you got a text inviting both of us to meet the others here while I was still in the restroom and you running off.
> 
> Jay: "Sorry, I was too excited. Hi Thora! Is Hope coming today?"



Thora: "I would surely hope so."


----------



## Silvermist20

Clarissa: She got out of the pool. She had enough "fun" for the day. But wait, she got to have more "fun" later. "This day can't get worse," She said out loud. Just then, she saw a familiar figure pacing around.

Colton: He was pacing around. Just then, he saw his sister. "Clarissa?"

Clarissa: "Colton? No no no no NO! You can't be here!"

Colton: "Oh come on. It's not like I had anything better to do." He saw the bracelet she was wearing. "Hey, what's  that?"

Clarissa: "Long story. Now go away."

Colton: "Well fine." He left.

Becca: She sat alone in her cabin, reading a book. She was planning on not doing anything at the camp, until she found out about the mandatory activities. She didn't even want to go to this camp in the first place. It was already bad enough she had no friends. She made plans on not having any at the camp either. No one really talked to her at school anyway. Some of them thought she was weird for having a different color of hair almost every single day. She continued reading.


----------



## Cinderella8

Jenna Ayala: She had quietly stayed by the lake, only sticking her feet in the water. Jenna wasn't a big fan of swimming. She fingered the blue amulet she wore on her neck, head in the clouds as she slowly walked around. She felt herself bump into someone. She felt herself drop the book she'd been reading. "Oh my, I am _so_ sorry," sh said. "I wasn't paying any attention to where I was going."

Austin: He laughed. "No, it's okay," he said as he bent over to give the girl her book. "Here you go, no harm done. I don't think we've met- I'm Austin."

Jenna: She smiled. "Thanks," she said as she took her book, "I'm Jenna."


----------



## Fairywings

Mike: "It would be really awesome if Hope could show up."

Hope: She paid the taxi cab driver and went into camp. She ;looked around curiously, hoping (stupid name puns) to get her bearings.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Mike: "It would be really awesome if Hope could show up."
> 
> Hope: She paid the taxi cab driver and went into camp. She ;looked around curiously, hoping (stupid name puns) to get her bearings.



Gordon: he nodded. "I hope she shows up."


----------



## Fairywings

Hope: She registered for the camp and was given her cabin number. She was trying to locate her cabin when she saw a very familiar group of people ahead, it was her best friends, the fellow 'Young Avengers' (OOC: I know there's technically a team called the Young Avengers in the comics, but whatever). She couldn't help but grin wildly, her friends were here.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Hope: She registered for the camp and was given her cabin number. She was trying to locate her cabin when she saw a very familiar group of people ahead, it was her best friends, the fellow 'Young Avengers' (OOC: I know there's technically a team called the Young Avengers in the comics, but whatever). She couldn't help but grin wildly, her friends were here.



Thora: she turned and saw Hope. She ran over and hugged her. "Hello Hope! I have missed you!"


----------



## Fairywings

Percy: He arrived at the camp, thankfully nothing weird had happened on the journey. Strange things always happened to him.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she turned and saw Hope. She ran over and hugged her. "Hello Hope! I have missed you!"



Hope: Hope hugged her back. "Thora! It's been such a long time since I've seen you all, I've missed you too!"

Mike: He heard Thora, and turned to see her hugging Hope. "Hope! You're here!"

Hope: "Yes Captain Obvious, I am here," she said, a joking light in her eyes and a large smile still on her face.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Hope: Hope hugged her back. "Thora! It's been such a long time since I've seen you all, I've missed you too!"
> 
> Mike: He heard Thora, and turned to see her hugging Hope. "Hope! You're here!"
> 
> Hope: "Yes Captain Obvious, I am here," she said, a joking light in her eyes and a large smile still on her face.



Gordon: he waved slightly, and bowed. "Nice to see you again."


----------



## The Villianess

Ooc: Cindy, Balthazar replied to the girls of you want them to say something.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he waved slightly, and bowed. "Nice to see you again."



Hope: "Nice to see you again too Gordon," she said happily.

Mike: Mike, being old-fashioned slightly like his dad, walked over and shook her hand. "Good to see you Hope. I trust you got here okay? How's your dad?"

Hope: She shook her head as she shook his hand, good old fashioned Mike. "Yeah, I arrived fine, the price was high for a taxi though. Dad's doing all right. How about you?"

Mike: "Me and Dad are good, thank you."


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar/ "You watch it! Her too!"



OOC Whoops, sorry I didn't see the post Villianess

Dana: "Okay Mr. Grumpy, you're the one who ran into us!"

Alana: She did a face-palm. "Please don't get into another fight, I don't want you getting in trouble, Dana."

Dana: "He started it."





OOC Jenna


----------



## The Villianess

Balthazar: After talking to the girls, he walked off alone and nearly crashed into Britannia.

Britannia: "Hey maybe you should look where your going!"


----------



## Fairywings

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: After talking to the girls, he walked off alone and nearly crashed into Britannia.
> 
> Britannia: "Hey maybe you should look where your going!"



OOC: He seriously needs to pay attention to where he's going.


----------



## Cinderella8

Dana: She rolled her eyes. She and Alana reached the mountain. "Cool," she said. "I've never seen a mountain."

Alana: "Really?"

Dana: "Really." The two got some gear and began the climb.


----------



## Orreed

Jay: He liked this feeling of excitment in the air. "Hey Hope. Great to see you." 

Evelyn: She ran up to Hope and gave her a hug. "Hope! It's been too long."


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Jay: He liked this feeling of excitment in the air. "Hey Hope. Great to see you."
> 
> Evelyn: She ran up to Hope and gave her a hug. "Hope! It's been too long."


OOC Now I'm thinking about in the animated Avengers Assemble on Disney XD, Thor says "It's been too long" and Hulk's like "Too long. Like your hair." Random...


----------



## The Villianess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: He seriously needs to pay attention to where he's going.



Ooc: Haha yup. 

Balthazar: "Britannia?"

Britannia: "Balthazar!" She exclaimed in shock. Then she stepped back. 

Balthazar: "I haven't seen you in a while. So, how's it been?"

Britannia: "B-been fine."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: He liked this feeling of excitment in the air. "Hey Hope. Great to see you."
> 
> Evelyn: She ran up to Hope and gave her a hug. "Hope! It's been too long."



Hope: "Great to see you too Jay!" As she hugged Evelyn, she added wistfully, "And it has been too long, but you know how it is." She smiled again. "But we'll be together all summer!"

Mike: He nodded. It was a shame the Banners had it tougher than all the Avengers, but at least they had Hope for the rest of the summer.

Tiare: She headed back to her cabin.

Percy: Percy registered and headed to his cabin to unpack.

Jiang: "I think I'm done swimming." He got out of the water.

Chao: "Me too," she said, following.

OOC: Look at my pretty little rainbow!


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Now I'm thinking about in the animated Avengers Assemble on Disney XD, Thor says "It's been too long" and Hulk's like "Too long. Like your hair." Random...



OOC: I haven't seen Avengers Assemble yet, but I used to watch Avengers: Earth's Mightiest Heroes.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I haven't seen Avengers Assemble yet, but I used to watch Avengers: Earth's Mightiest Heroes.


OOC I didn't get into my Marvel thing until recently, so I never got the see Earth's Mightiest Heroes. Avengers Assemble is okay, but I find myself watching Spider-Man more than it


----------



## The Villianess

Balthazar: "I was just heading to my new cabin. Wanna come?"

Britannia: "Fat chance."

Balthazar: "I am going to take it as you're still mad. See ya. "


----------



## Orreed

OOC: Haha like your hair XD 

Evelyn: Yeah, but it is great your here now! 

Jay: Hey guys, I think now would be good time to check it out. Checking the camp smartphone app (Can there be one?) It says all us young guy Avengers are in cabin fourteen, a.k.a. now the best cabin ever.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OOC: Haha like your hair XD
> 
> Evelyn: Yeah, but it is great your here now!
> 
> Jay: Hey guys, I think now would be good time to check it out. Checking the camp smartphone app (Can there be one?) It says all us young guy Avengers are in cabin fourteen, a.k.a. now the best cabin ever.



Mike: "Awesome!"

Hope: "It does sound like the best cabin ever, I think we should christen it  the Avengers Cabin. I'm over in Cabin Four."


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> OOC: Haha like your hair XD
> 
> Evelyn: Yeah, but it is great your here now!
> 
> Jay: Hey guys, I think now would be good time to check it out. Checking the camp smartphone app (Can there be one?) It says all us young guy Avengers are in cabin fourteen, a.k.a. now the best cabin ever.



Gordon: He fell to his knees, and raised his hammer into the air. "THANK ODIN!" he shouted.


----------



## The Villianess

Missy: Missy walked in the camp yard with a frown on her face. She sighed, looking over her shoulder to see Britannia. She said, "Hey mam, haven't seen you in a long time."

Britannia: "Hey Missy, just been talking with Balthazar. Ugh, the weather in this place is horrendous. However, the bright side is that I get to room with a bunch of SODs."

Missy: "That stinks. Hey, I'm one!"


----------



## Cinderella8

Dana: As they climbed, Dana talked to Alana. "Have you ever done this?" She was struggling.

Alana: "Yeah, I have. Plenty, actually. I try to do a lot of things."

Dana: "Wow. In Slugterra, there isn't one single mountain. Or magic. Or a lot of things that are up here."

Alana: "Well, say it like that and Slugterra sounds boring. But the grass isn't always greener on the other side."

Dana: "Wait, what does this have to do with grass?"

Alana: She laughed. "It means don't want what others have. Because I bet what you have it awesome."


----------



## Cinderella8

Jenna: She headed to the mess hall, and saw someone she recognized. Was that Jason? She walked up to him. "That you, Jason?"


----------



## The Villianess

Missy: "So I was finally out of the creep's reach when he tells me-" she cut off. "Balthazar, I haven't seen you in a while."

Britannia: She laughed quietly. "I didn't even know that he was coming here. Here, at the world's worst camp in the history of worst camps."

Balthazar: "Are you two still mad at me?"

Missy: She slapped him. "Heck yeah."

Britannia: "Do you even have to ask?"

Missy: "Ya know, we really should thank ou for bringing us together as friends. The brokenhearted."

Balthazar: He said quietly, "You're welcome."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: She headed to the mess hall, and saw someone she recognized. Was that Jason? She walked up to him. "That you, Jason?"



Jason: He grinned. " Hi Jenna. It's me!" He fist bumped with her.


----------



## Cinderella8

Jenna: She gave him a fist bump (which sorta hurt). "I didn't know you qould be here," she said.


----------



## The Villianess

Missy: She flipped her hair over her shoulder as she walked off with Britannia. Missy turned a few heads and got a whisle as she walked by. 

Britannia: Britannia rolled her eyes and walked off with Missy. She said, "I am actually really glad that the only intelligent SOD decided to show up to camp."

Missy: She replied, "I guess you ended up in luck once again to be here with me."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Mike: "Awesome!"
> 
> Hope: "It does sound like the best cabin ever, I think we should christen it  the Avengers Cabin. I'm over in Cabin Four."



Evelyn: "I'm in Cabin Three, so hopefully we'll be next to each other!" 

Jay: "I like that idea. Bye ladies!"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: She gave him a fist bump (which sorta hurt). "I didn't know you qould be here," she said.



Jason: " Well, here I am! How ate you and your sister?"


----------



## Fairywings

Hope: She was glad she was here with everyone. "It's a good thing a certain cousin isn't here, or he wouldn't be able to resist insulting me or my father."

OOC: Ironically, he already has, and that was before Hope even existed.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " Well, here I am! How ate you and your sister?"


Jenna: She smiled. "Good. How about you and your brother? I haven't seen him in a while, I've been swamped with school."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "I'm in Cabin Three, so hopefully we'll be next to each other!"
> 
> Jay: "I like that idea. Bye ladies!"



Hope: "Cool!" she said to Evelyn. She smiled at Jay. "See you!"


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Gordon: He fell to his knees, and raised his hammer into the air. "THANK ODIN!" he shouted.



Jay: He chuckled and smiled. He was super happy the four of them could room together. They walked to the cabin. It was by the mountains was was quite a nice view. Upon entering Jay threw his suitcase on a top bunk. "I call this one!" He was like his dad. They liked high places. They both got teased for being a little like birds, but it was lightly in a fun teasing way.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: She smiled. "Good. How about you and your brother? I haven't seen him in a while, I've been swamped with school."



Jason: " Alright. Liam is here. I already ended up slamming him into a wall. "


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Hope: She was glad she was here with everyone. "It's a good thing a certain cousin isn't here, or he wouldn't be able to resist insulting me or my father."
> 
> OOC: Ironically, he already has, and that was before Hope even existed.





1elle2 said:


> Jason: " Alright. Liam is here. I already ended up slamming him into a wall. "



OOC Wow I am really feeling the love now! XD

Jenna: She frowned. "Nice job. What did he do?"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Wow I am really feeling the love now! XD
> 
> Jenna: She frowned. "Nice job. What did he do?"



Jason: " He was about to punch a friend in the face. He was sooo asking for it. "

Liam: He came back in and stared at Jenna.


----------



## Cinderella8

Jenna: "Oh. Well now I'm upset I missed that action!" She glanced over. "That would be him, wouldn't it?"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "Oh. Well now I'm upset I missed that action!" She glanced over. "That would be him, wouldn't it?"



Liam: He nodded. 

OOC: Could you have Luke come?


----------



## Cinderella8

OOC Sure 

Luke: He came to the mess hall to see Liam, Jason, and Jenna. Oh, great. "Well, I thought I'd only have to deal the our resident mini Avengers," he said. "Now I've got relatives of Spider-Man's little friends to deal with."

Jenna: "Oh, I know you, you're umm... umm... Who is he?" She could sometimes be bad with names.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Sure
> 
> Luke: He came to the mess hall to see Liam, Jason, and Jenna. Oh, great. "Well, I thought I'd only have to deal the our resident mini Avengers," he said. "Now I've got relatives of Spider-Man's little friends to deal with."
> 
> Jenna: "Oh, I know you, you're umm... umm... Who is he?" She could sometimes be bad with names.



Jason: He didn't know either. 

Liam: " Hi Luke. How's your dad?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Luke: He nodded. "Hello, Luke. Quite fine, and yours?"

Jenna: She snapped her fingers. "Now I know. Your Loki's son." Then that sunk in. "Oh. Um... hi?"

Luke: He rolled his eyes.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: He nodded. "Hello, Luke. Quite fine, and yours?"
> 
> Jenna: She snapped her fingers. "Now I know. Your Loki's son." Then that sunk in. "Oh. Um... hi?"
> 
> Luke: He rolled his eyes.



Liam: " Okay. Getting tired of heroes though. "


----------



## Cinderella8

Luke: He nodded. "Yes, I thought I would get some time off here, but I guess there's pests everywhere."

Jenna: She rolled her eyes. "Says you," she murmured.

Luke: "What did you say, _cat girl_?"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: He nodded. "Yes, I thought I would get some time off here, but I guess there's pests everywhere."
> 
> Jenna: She rolled her eyes. "Says you," she murmured.
> 
> Luke: "What did you say, cat girl?"



Jason: He would usually have punched him right then and there, but stayed calm.


----------



## Cinderella8

Luke: He'd been ready for a reaction from Jason or Jenna, but got nothing."You know," he said thoughtfully. "The last time I saw your brother and sister, they got turned into infants by a certain God of Mischief-"

Jenna: "Yes, how awfully brave of your father, the only way he could get close to beating them was in an unfair fight."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: He'd been ready for a reaction from Jason or Jenna, but got nothing."You know," he said thoughtfully. "The last time I saw your brother and sister, they got turned into infants by a certain God of Mischief-"
> 
> Jenna: "Yes, how awfully brave of your father, the only way he could get close to beating them was in an unfair fight."



Jason: He laughed. " Loki was sooo cute when he was tiny. Remember that Luke?"


----------



## Cinderella8

OOC lol he was, so was Thor

Luke: He ignored Jason. "So, how has things been for you two? I mean, watching your siblings get beat must take getting used to."

Jenna: "And how many times has Loki epically failed?" she breathed.

Luke: He did his trick again, disappearing in a cloud of green smoke, then reappearing right next to Jenna. "One of these times that mouth is going to get you in trouble," he said.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC lol he was, so was Thor
> 
> Luke: He ignored Jason. "So, how has things been for you two? I mean, watching your siblings get beat must take getting used to."
> 
> Jenna: "And how many times has Loki epically failed?" she breathed.
> 
> Luke: He did his trick again, disappearing in a cloud of green smoke, then reappearing right next to Jenna. "One of these times that mouth is going to get you in trouble," he said.



Jason: " Actually, I was about to say that to you. " his iron fist was glowing from his anger. Name calling was one thing- threatening his friends was  completely different.


----------



## Cinderella8

Luke: He looked at Jason's fist. "Now now, don't have a temper," he said.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: He looked at Jason's fist. "Now now, don't have a temper," he said.



Jason: He glared at him. 

Eli: He went to eat breakfast. He walked right into the middle if a fight. " Wow, everybody calm down!"


----------



## Cinderella8

Luke" And here comes Stark," he said.

Jenna: "Stark? As in, Tony Stark? As in, Iron Man?"

Luke: "What other Starks are there, Cat Girl?"

Jenna: "Quit. Calling. Me. That."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke" And here comes Stark," he said.
> 
> Jenna: "Stark? As in, Tony Stark? As in, Iron Man?"
> 
> Luke: "What other Starks are there, Cat Girl?"
> 
> Jenna: "Quit. Calling. Me. That."



Eli: " Yes. As in Tony Stark, my dad. And don't call her that. "


----------



## Cinderella8

Jenna: "Awesome! And thank you, maybe you're message will get through."

Luke: "Nah, it won't. Who says I have to listen to you, Stark?"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "Awesome! And thank you, maybe you're message will get through."
> 
> Luke: "Nah, it won't. Who says I have to listen to you, Stark?"



Eli: He shrugged. " I just figured that your dad wouldn't like to get a letter saying we beat the crud out of you because if your big mouth. "


----------



## Fairywings

Hope: Hope walked into her cabin, Cabin Four. She placed her stuff down, not seeing anyone.

Percy: He entered Cabin Eight, but there was no one there. He started unpacking.


----------



## Cinderella8

OOC Does Eli have a heart reactor, too?

Luke: He narrowed his eyes. "What are you going to do, call in your mini Avenger friends?"

OOC Little sis got a scratch from the cats, be back soon


----------



## Fairywings

Hope: She finished unpacking and went to get breakfast. She stopped short when she saw the scene. Luke was here. That was not good. She hoped the others had simply forgotten to mention it to her, rather than purposely didn't mention it to protect her or something stupid like that. She was glad Eli was here, but not that he was involved in this.


----------



## The Villianess

Missy: She was walking with Britannia when she heard someone call her pretty. She said, "Shut up."

Britannia: She said, "Come on."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Hope: She finished unpacking and went to get breakfast. She stopped short when she saw the scene. Luke was here. That was not good. She hoped the others had simply forgotten to mention it to her, rather than purposely didn't mention it to protect her or something stupid like that. She was glad Eli was here, but not that he was involved in this.



Luke: He looked up. "Oh, well now our Avengers set is complete," he said.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: He looked up. "Oh, well now our Avengers set is complete," he said.



Hope: "Hello Luke," she said neutrally. Then, smiling at Eli, she said cheerfully, "Hi Eli!"


----------



## Cinderella8

Luke: He gave a fake pout. "That's the greeting I get? Ouch. Some things never change, I guess, like the Avengers and their kids will always be annoying as ever."


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: He looked up. "Oh, well now our Avengers set is complete," he said.



Thora: she walked into the mess hall with her brother. "Hello Luke." she said, not even looking at him.

Gordon: "I want some coffee." He got a cup and chugged it. He forgot where he was for a moment, shouted "I like it. Another!" and smashed the cup. He realized what had happened, picked up the glass, and got another cup of coffee.

Thora: "Good job, brother."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Does Eli have a heart reactor, too?
> 
> Luke: He narrowed his eyes. "What are you going to do, call in your mini Avenger friends?"
> 
> OOC Little sis got a scratch from the cats, be back soon



OOC: Yeah. He was in a huge lab explosion. 

Eli: " maybe. Are you scared?"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> OOC: Yeah. He was in a huge lab explosion.
> 
> Eli: " maybe. Are you scared?"


OOC The cat just jumped on the table my sis set up for a tea party...

Luke: "Afraid? No. Amused, is more like it. Amused that you can't take me on by yourself."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: He gave a fake pout. "That's the greeting I get? Ouch. Some things never change, I guess, like the Avengers and their kids will always be annoying as ever."



Hope: "Well if you weren't always starting fights and insulting us you might be tolerable, and might actually get a nicer greeting, Luke Lokison," she said evenly. She was not going to allow some (possibly puny, if she herself wasn't short and scrawny for her age) demigod to ruffle her. Even if she mostly had control, she could still Hulk out if angered too much to the point of losing control.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "Well if you weren't always starting fights and insulting us you might be tolerable, and might actually get a nicer greeting, Luke Lokison," she said evenly. She was not going to allow some (possibly puny, if she herself wasn't short and scrawny for her age) demigod to ruffle her. Even if she mostly had control, she could still Hulk out if angered too much to the point of losing control.



Luke: "Nah, the joy of insulting you guys makes up for the bad greetings."

OOC I feel so mean posting him... *facedesk*


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: "Nah, the joy of insulting you guys makes up for the bad greetings."
> 
> OOC I feel so mean posting him... *facedesk*



Thora: "Forgive my language, but shut up, Luke."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: "Nah, the joy of insulting you guys makes up for the bad greetings."
> 
> OOC I feel so mean posting him... *facedesk*



OOC: lol

Hope: "Well then, I don't see the point of complaining, unless you were trying to sound like someone we all know." She was of course referring to Loki, but Hope was one of the smartest Young Avengers, Eli being the only one she believed to actually have the possibility to be smarter than her, so she knew better than to directly insult Luke's father.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> OOC: lol
> 
> Hope: "Well then, I don't see the point of complaining, unless you were trying to sound like someone we all know." She was of course referring to Loki, but Hope was one of the smartest Young Avengers, Eli being the only one she believed to actually have the possibility to be smarter than her, so she knew better than to directly insult Luke's father.



Luke: He knew who she meant, but decided not to say that. "Well, if it was annoying, I think we all know you mean yourself."

Jenna: "Can't you just go poof somewhere else?" she said, picking up a glass of water.

Luke: Well, he did 'poof', right next to Jenna. He took the glass out of her hand and downed it. "Thanks, that was refreshing."

Jenna: "Oh _no_! You stole my water!" she said sarcastically. "Well now you're the most powerful one here, that was surely the last glass of water on earth."

Luke: "Watch it, there could be worse coming," he said, saying this excitedly, like a child talking about Christmas.


----------



## 1elle2

Eli: He calmed down. His father had warned him that if he got too angry it might mess up his heart reactor. It wasn't as good as his dad's. He was probably the most vulnerable of the Avenger's children.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: He knew who she meant, but decided not to say that. "Well, if it was annoying, I think we all know you mean yourself."
> 
> Jenna: "Can't you just go poof somewhere else?" she said, picking up a glass of water.
> 
> Luke: Well, he did 'poof', right next to Jenna. He took the glass out of her hand and downed it. "Thanks, that was refreshing."
> 
> Jenna: "Oh _no_! You stole my water!" she said sarcastically. "Well now you're the most powerful one here, that was surely the last glass of water on earth."
> 
> Luke: "Watch it, there could be worse coming," he said, saying this excitedly, like a child talking about Christmas.



Hope: Don't take the bait, don't take the bait......she gave the other Young Avengers a look that said _If things go south, do whatever it takes to keep me from losing control and Hulking out._ Even if they had to knock her out, at least she wouldn't lose control. It had been 71 days since she lost control and Hulked out, which meant 2 months, 1 week and 4 days. This of course wasn't counting when she purposely Hulked out. She simply raised her eyebrow and said evenly, "There's no honor among thieves."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Hope: Don't take the bait, don't take the bait......she gave the other Young Avengers a look that said If things go south, do whatever it takes to keep me from losing control and Hulking out. Even if they had to knock her out, at least she wouldn't lose control. It had been 71 days since she lost control and Hulked out, which meant 2 months, 1 week and 4 days. This of course wasn't counting when she purposely Hulked out. She simply raised her eyebrow and said evenly, "There's no honor among thieves."



Thora: she nodded, knowing.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Hope: Don't take the bait, don't take the bait......she gave the other Young Avengers a look that said _If things go south, do whatever it takes to keep me from losing control and Hulking out._ Even if they had to knock her out, at least she wouldn't lose control. It had been 71 days since she lost control and Hulked out, which meant 2 months, 1 week and 4 days. This of course wasn't counting when she purposely Hulked out. She simply raised her eyebrow and said evenly, "There's no honor among thieves."


Luke: "I was just permanently borrowing without permission," he said with a shrug. Then, tired of being around them, he disappeared, and appeared back in his cabin.

Jenna: "Well, he's annoying."


----------



## 1elle2

Amber: She walked to the mess hall, right into the middle of the fight. She sat down, nervous. Before she could calm herself, her spoon floated upwards and bent in half.

Jason: He saw a floating spoon and gasped.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: She walked to the mess hall, right into the middle of the fight. She sat down, nervous. Before she could calm herself, her spoon floated upwards and bent in half.
> 
> Jason: He saw a floating spoon and gasped.


Jenna: She was used to seeing strange things like this. She went over to Amber. "That's cool," she said. "How did you do that?"


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: "I was just permanently borrowing without permission," he said with a shrug. Then, tired of being around them, he disappeared, and appeared back in his cabin.
> 
> Jenna: "Well, he's annoying."



Hope: She let out a breath she didn't know she had been holding. "That could have been worse."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: She was used to seeing strange things like this. She went over to Amber. "That's cool," she said. "How did you do that?"





Fairywings said:


> Hope: She let out a breath she didn't know she had been holding. "That could have been worse."



Luke: He walked away, angry.

Amber: " My sister is Amanda, from a book. We both have special powers. I can move things with my mind, and bend things." She dadn't mention that she had been experimented on by the government.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Hope: She let out a breath she didn't know she had been holding. "That could have been worse."


Jenna: She got another glass of water. "Yeah," she agreed. "As much as I would love some action, I don't want a fight."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Luke: He walked away, angry.
> 
> Amber: " My sister is Amanda, from a book. We both have special powers. I can move things with my mind, and bend things." She dadn't mention that she had been experimented on by the government.


(Sorry double post)

Jenna: "Oh, cool! I've got powers like that- well, not really like that, but I have powers."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: She got another glass of water. "Yeah," she agreed. "As much as I would love some action, I don't want a fight."



Hope: "I'm just glad I didn't lose control. Dad told me not to lose control."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "I'm just glad I didn't lose control. Dad told me not to lose control."



Thora: she walked to Hope. "Well that went well."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she walked to Hope. "Well that went well."



Hope: "Yeah. I probably shouldn't have insulted his father though." She ran a hand through her hair, but then her fingers got stuck in her curls, and she took a few minutes to untangle them.

OOC: lol this happens to me all the time.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "Yeah. I probably shouldn't have insulted his father though." She ran a hand through her hair, but then her fingers got stuck in her curls, and she took a few minutes to untangle them.
> 
> OOC: lol this happens to me all the time.



OOC: same.

Thora: "He is my uncle, I give you permission to insult him. Don't worry, my cousin won't take action, he just threatens."


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "Yeah. I probably shouldn't have insulted his father though." She ran a hand through her hair, but then her fingers got stuck in her curls, and she took a few minutes to untangle them.
> 
> OOC: lol this happens to me all the time.



OOC: Ditto! My hair is naturally curly, so it's hard to brush or comb.


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> OOC: Ditto! My hair is naturally curly, so it's hard to brush or comb.



OOC: Me too! I've got a good brush I've had for a few years now though.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: same.
> 
> Thora: "He is my uncle, I give you permission to insult him. Don't worry, my cousin won't take action, he just threatens."



Hope: She smiled. "Good. Thankfully he won't, because he did, I might have to pound him, and then awkward questions would be asked." She shrugged nonchalantly and grabbed a muffin, it had been a long flight from Brazil and she was hungry. She observed the others, quiet again.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Me too! I've got a good brush I've had for a few years now though.



OOC: wow. My hair is wavy, but really thick, I hate having to brush it. It takes forever.


----------



## 1elle2

Liam: He came over to Luke. "I'm so fed up with heroes!"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: He came over to Luke. "I'm so fed up with heroes!"



Luke: "Tell me about it," he muttered. 

Jenna: "So," she said to Amber. "If you don't mind me asking, how did you get your powers?"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: "Tell me about it," he muttered.
> 
> Jenna: "So," she said to Amber. "If you don't mind me asking, how did you get your powers?"



Liam: " They ruin everything!"

Amber: " I was born with them. "


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: She was walking to the Mess Hall with Richard. She said, "You could tell me about all your great adventures in Paris. Go on, I'm sure you already have billions of them."

Richard: He sat down at a table next to her. He said, "I was heading off to the gypsy hide out when there was a sound. Francesca arrives, because people who are related to Frollo never know when to quit..."

*Meanwhile...*

Missy: "Tell me about all the things this camp has to offer. With some luck, maybe they'll get Balthazar in trouble so he can't cast any more magic."

Britannia: "There's all these mandatory events that you have to go to because it's part of the camp rules. They're stupid, but you get cabin detention if you end up breaking them. I would seriously break them just to get a full day of cabin detention, so I won't go to those stupid organized events made especially for the SODs."

*Meanwhile...*

Balthazar: _I can't believe that they still hate me after a little while. Sure I cheated, but it's not like either of them were exactly the best people to be in a relationship with._


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: She was walking to the Mess Hall with Richard. She said, "You could tell me about all your great adventures in Paris. Go on, I'm sure you already have billions of them."
> 
> Richard: He sat down at a table next to her. He said, "I was heading off to the gypsy hide out when there was a sound. Francesca arrives, because people who are related to Frollo never know when to quit..."
> 
> Meanwhile...
> 
> Missy: "Tell me about all the things this camp has to offer. With some luck, maybe they'll get Balthazar in trouble so he can't cast any more magic."
> 
> Britannia: "There's all these mandatory events that you have to go to because it's part of the camp rules. They're stupid, but you get cabin detention if you end up breaking them. I would seriously break them just to get a full day of cabin detention, so I won't go to those stupid organized events made especially for the SODs."
> 
> Meanwhile...
> 
> Balthazar: I can't believe that they still hate me after a little while. Sure I cheated, but it's not like either of them were exactly the best people to be in a relationship with.



Eric: she followed behind the two friends, holding Willie.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: " They ruin everything!"
> 
> Amber: " I was born with them. "



Luke: "And they're just plain annoying. Especially my cousins."

Jenna: "Cool!" She fingered her green amulet. "My amulet gives me my powers. I got it when I was around thirteen." She wondered of she should say how she got her amulet...


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Except for Hope and Mike, who's either with the Barton twins or the other Avengers, no idea what to do with my characters


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: she followed behind the two friends, holding Willie.



Kari: "That sounds terrifying." she said. She smiled as Eric followed them. 

Richard: He continued, "So I fought." This was always everyone's favorite part of the story.

Missy: She walked into the Mess Hall with Britannia. She muttered, "Ugh, people."

Britannia: She fought the urge to laugh as they sat down. She said, "Yeah, annoying."

*Meanwhile...*

Balthazar: He was walking to the Mess Hall, looking around vaguely.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: "And they're just plain annoying. Especially my cousins."
> 
> Jenna: "Cool!" She fingered her green amulet. "My amulet gives me my powers. I got it when I was around thirteen." She wondered of she should say how she got her amulet...



Amber: Not cool. Everyone thought she was a freak at her orphanage.

Liam: " Jason punched me. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: Not cool. Everyone thought she was a freak at her orphanage.
> 
> Liam: " Jason punched me. "



Luke: "Did you punch him back?"

Jenna: She decided to tell, no matter how hard it was. "My dad gave it to me. Just in case anything ever happened to him. He had two. He gave rhe last one to my sister before he..." She seemed to choke on her words. Rarely would she get worked up over things, but she always did when it came to her dad. "Anyway," Jenna said. "I didn't know how to work my powers at first. But now I do." She held out her right and, and her nails sharpened into sharp claws. The. They retracted into nails.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: "Did you punch him back?"
> 
> Jenna: She decided to tell, no matter how hard it was. "My dad gave it to me. Just in case anything ever happened to him. He had two. He gave rhe last one to my sister before he..." She seemed to choke on her words. Rarely would she get worked up over things, but she always did when it came to her dad. "Anyway," Jenna said. "I didn't know how to work my powers at first. But now I do." She held out her right and, and her nails sharpened into sharp claws. The. They retracted into nails.



OOC: Who is Jenna related to again? What Disney program is it?


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> OOC: Who is Jenna related to again? What Disney program is it?



OOC Ava Ayala/White Tiger, Ultimate Spider-Man, Disney XD


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: "Did you punch him back?"
> 
> Jenna: She decided to tell, no matter how hard it was. "My dad gave it to me. Just in case anything ever happened to him. He had two. He gave rhe last one to my sister before he..." She seemed to choke on her words. Rarely would she get worked up over things, but she always did when it came to her dad. "Anyway," Jenna said. "I didn't know how to work my powers at first. But now I do." She held out her right and, and her nails sharpened into sharp claws. The. They retracted into nails.



Amber: " Wow. That's amazing. " She missed her sisters. Jess wasn't really her sister, but they were closer than best friends could ever be. She had always helped Jess through her dreams and visions. She remembered how horrible it had been when Jess had been captured in the AK. Amanda had been in distress.

Liam: " No. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " Wow. That's amazing. " She missed her sisters. Jess wasn't really her sister, but they were closer than best friends could ever be. She had always helped Jess through her dreams and visions. She remembered how horrible it had been when Jess had been captured in the AK. Amanda had been in distress.
> 
> Liam: " No. "



Luke: "Why not?! I would have hit him into next Tuesday!"

Jenna: She smiled. "Thanks." She felt herself calming down. "So, what book is Amanda from? I read a lot, but pardon if I don't know."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: "Why not?! I would have hit him into next Tuesday!"
> 
> Jenna: She smiled. "Thanks." She felt herself calming down. "So, what book is Amanda from? I read a lot, but pardon if I don't know."



Amber: " The Kingdom Keepers series. " She was also part hologram. She helped the Keepers fight at Disney each night. She had set up secret projectors through out the camp so she could avoid trouble. 

Liam: " I was out numbered. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " The Kingdom Keepers series. " She was also part hologram. She helped the Keepers fight at Disney each night. She had set up secret projectors through out the camp so she could avoid trouble.
> 
> Liam: " I was out numbered. "



Luke: "You always do something. I'm surprised Mr. Peacekeeper even did a thing."

Jenna: "I've heard of them, but never had the chance to read them. I've heard they're good, though."

OOC Oh and Villianess I replied a page back to you it got buried though


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: "You always do something. I'm surprised Mr. Peacekeeper even did a thing."
> 
> Jenna: "I've heard of them, but never had the chance to read them. I've heard they're good, though."
> 
> OOC Oh and Villianess I replied a page back to you it got buried though



Liam: " I was surprised too. K'un L'un usually softens them. "

Amber: " It's fun to have friends there, but it's also dangerous. " Finn still had a scar from that lazer.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Bored, no idea what to do with my characters.


----------



## The Villianess

OOC: Cindy I saw it. 

Kari: "This story's the best."

Richard: He continued, "Then I knocked out five soldiers with the help of Phoebus and everyone's coolest favorite Dad. Dad helped my uncle save Esmeralda's cousin."


----------



## Orreed

Evelyn: She headed to cabin three and opened the door. "Anyone here?"

Jay: Jay was the last one to unpack everything. He liked this cabin. It would be a nice home for he and his buddies this summer. He unpacked the slowest, so was the last one to leave. He arrived at the mess hall.


----------



## The Villianess

Missy: "How are things?"

Britannia: "You wanna know?"

Missy: "That bad. I guess it's almost inevitable in our lives."

Britannia: "Stupid roommates. I really hate having them becuase they don't understand my morning routine."

Missy: She laughed. Missy said, "I get that."

Britannia: Britannia nodded. She replied, "Princesses in there."

Missy: She stuck out her tongue.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: She headed to cabin three and opened the door. "Anyone here?"
> 
> Jay: Jay was the last one to unpack everything. He liked this cabin. It would be a nice home for he and his buddies this summer. He unpacked the slowest, so was the last one to leave. He arrived at the mess hall.



Mike: "Hey slow-poke!" he called out cheerfully.

Hope: "Hi Jay," she said, her muffin finished. "So, guys, did I miss anything big since the last time we were together?" she asked the Avengers in general. When she was globe-trotting with her dad, getting a hold of her was a very unreliable thing, but she managed to remember their birthdays.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Mike: "Hey slow-poke!" he called out cheerfully.
> 
> Hope: "Hi Jay," she said, her muffin finished. "So, guys, did I miss anything big since the last time we were together?" she asked the Avengers in general. When she was globe-trotting with her dad, getting a hold of her was a very unreliable thing, but she managed to remember their birthdays.



Jay: "Hey Star Spangled Speedster!" "Hi Hope", he answered back cheerfully. Well, is there ever a time something crazy isn't happening!.", he laughed. 

OOC: Just checking where we are. Has IM3 happened yet? Or Thor 2?


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Hey Star Spangled Speedster!" "Hi Hope", he answered back cheerfully. Well, is there ever a time something crazy isn't happening!.", he laughed.
> 
> OOC: Just checking where we are. Has IM3 happened yet? Or Thor 2?



OOC: IM3, maybe ask Noelle, she's got Stark, Thor 2, maybe ask Doodle, she's got Gordon and Thora.  Although if it's been a few years, IM3 would have had to have already happened, because, I might be wrong, but I think it's the winter after the Battle of New York.

Mike: He rolled his eyes playfully. Just because he was liked motorcycles didn't mean he was a speedster, but Jay was probably just teasing.

Hope: "True. Just making sure no one died or anything."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> OOC: IM3, maybe ask Noelle, she's got Stark, Thor 2, maybe ask Doodle, she's got Gordon and Thora.  Although if it's been a few years, IM3 would have had to have already happened, because, I might be wrong, but I think it's the winter after the Battle of New York.
> 
> Mike: He rolled his eyes playfully. Just because he was liked motorcycles didn't mean he was a speedster, but Jay was probably just teasing.
> 
> Hope: "True. Just making sure no one died or anything."



OOC: That timing sounds about right. And he was joking around. 

Jay: Oh luckily not! Your in Brazil now right? How's living there?


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OOC: That timing sounds about right. And he was joking around.
> 
> Jay: Oh luckily not! Your in Brazil now right? How's living there?



OOC: Yeah, I know, that's just Mike thinking.

Hope: "Yeah, we're in Brazil, been there for about two months now. It's mostly okay, I was still able to finish out my online schoolwork for the year, but I struggle a lot with the Portuguese."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Yeah, I know, that's just Mike thinking.
> 
> Hope: "Yeah, we're in Brazil, been there for about two months now. It's mostly okay, I was still able to finish out my online schoolwork for the year, but I struggle a lot with the Portuguese."



Evelyn: She peeked the corner, the other girls where gone at the moment. She started to unpack a few things but she'd do more later. She walked to the mess hall. Evelyn was happy the girls cabin where in the forest. It was really peaceful.

Jay: "Oh yikes, that would be hard. Evelyn knows like four languages already. Honestly, I could care less about it. I know, I should. But eh. The muffin good? I'm starving. Hey Mike, have you eat yet?"

Evelyn: She arrived at the mess hall. "Hello Mike, Hope, and Jay!" She was glad her friends where here.


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Hey Star Spangled Speedster!" "Hi Hope", he answered back cheerfully. Well, is there ever a time something crazy isn't happening!.", he laughed.
> 
> OOC: Just checking where we are. Has IM3 happened yet? Or Thor 2?



OOC: I don't think Thor 2 yet.


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: I don't think Thor 2 yet.



OOC: Okey Doke


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Could someone catch me up?


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: " I was surprised too. K'un L'un usually softens them. "
> 
> Amber: " It's fun to have friends there, but it's also dangerous. " Finn still had a scar from that lazer.





Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Could someone catch me up?



OOC: Not much has happened, just some conversations going on with Luke/Liam and the Avengers.

Luke: He nodded in agreement.

Jenna: "Well, everything's dangerous. You just need to look on the bright side of things," she said thoughtfully.


----------



## The Villianess

OOC: Nothin to do with my characters....


----------



## GoofyFunyun

OOC: They can talke to Jori?

Jori: She was a little bored with the conversation going on with Dustin and Tim so she decided to take a little time to herself, or at least hang out with someone else.  "I'll see you later, guys."


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC: They can talke to Jori?
> 
> Jori: She was a little bored with the conversation going on with Dustin and Tim so she decided to take a little time to herself, or at least hang out with someone else.  "I'll see you later, guys."



OOC: Balthazar can....

Balthazar: He walked up to a girl. He said, "Do you know where the Mess Hall is?"


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC: They can talke to Jori?
> 
> Jori: She was a little bored with the conversation going on with Dustin and Tim so she decided to take a little time to herself, or at least hang out with someone else.  "I'll see you later, guys."



Dustin: He waved. "Okay, see you later," he said.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

> Dustin: He waved. "Okay, see you later," he said.


 
Jori: She waved back and left the Mess Hall.



The Villianess said:


> OOC: Balthazar can....
> 
> Balthazar: He walked up to a girl. He said, "Do you know where the Mess Hall is?"



Jori: "Oh yes," she literally just walked out the door," She pointed behind her. "I don't believe we've met.  I'm Jori." she said with only a hint of her British accent.


----------



## Cinderella8

Dana: They were still climbing the mountain. "Can we stop for  a second?" Dana asked, getting slightly tired. She turned and looked at the view. "Wow," she said.

Alana: A little ahead of Dana, she stopped and followed her friend's gaze. "I know, it's awesome," she said. "I see views like this a lot," she admitted. "But I always think they're great."

Dana: Dana nodded. "Wanna keep going, or call it for now?"

Alana: "I say keep going for a bit longer, if you're fine with it."

Dana: She smiled. "Of course I'm fine with it," she said. "Let's go!"


----------



## tigerkitty

OOC: Okay, been off for a while, can someone catch me up?


----------



## Cinderella8

tigerkitty said:


> OOC: Okay, been off for a while, can someone catch me up?


OOC Well, Jason blasted Liam into a wall a while ago (I LOVE saying that!), Luke (son of Loki) got into a little conversation with the relatives of the Avengers, then another with Hope, Jenna, Liam, Jason, and I think Eli, too, earlier. Right now Alana and Dana are rock climbing, and I think a lot of people are in the mess hall or just walking around having conversations.


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: She waved back and left the Mess Hall.
> 
> 
> 
> Jori: "Oh yes," she literally just walked out the door," She pointed behind her. "I don't believe we've met.  I'm Jori." she said with only a hint of her British accent.



Balthazar: "I'm Balthazar. Related to Kalabar."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "I'm Balthazar. Related to Kalabar."



Jori: "Cool, don't be mad at my asking, but who is Kalabar?"


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Cool, don't be mad at my asking, but who is Kalabar?"



Balthazar: He managed to control his temper without Jori noticing. He said, "Kalabar is a great warlock in Halloweentown. Mortals are his enemy and he was going to save Halloweentown from the mortals until that Marni Cromwell stopped him."

OOC: Balthazar is slightly stretching the truth. Only slightly.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: He managed to control his temper without Jori noticing. He said, "Kalabar is a great warlock in Halloweentown. Mortals are his enemy and he was going to save Halloweentown from the mortals until that Marni Cromwell stopped him."
> 
> OOC: Balthazar is slightly stretching the truth. Only slightly.



OOC: well, Both Jori and I have no idea who he is, so Jori can't really tell. 

Jori: "That sounds pretty cool," she said.  She had no idea of what else to say.


----------



## Cinderella8

Dustin: Beeker was now stealing the rest of Dustin's muffin. Dustin didn't try to stop him. Dustin turned to Tim. "So, wanna do anything?" He studied Beeker. "I wish we could duel. Not like a hostile duel, just practice. For fun." He thought. "Maybe we can. Do you want to see if we can find a counselor and ask?"


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC: well, Both Jori and I have no idea who he is, so Jori can't really tell.
> 
> Jori: "That sounds pretty cool," she said.  She had no idea of what else to say.



OOC: I forget Kalabar's motive, because it's been two years since I've seen the movie, so I'm making up what Balthazar thinks. The only Halloweentown movie I've ever seen every year during Halloween is Halloweentown High, but thankfully Disney Channel still shows all four Halloweentown movies.

Balthazar: "I hate those Cromwell scum." he said. Then he realized that Jori was shyer than he'd expected. He said, "Who are you related to?"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> OOC: I forget Kalabar's motive, because it's been two years since I've seen the movie, so I'm making up what Balthazar thinks. The only Halloweentown movie I've ever seen every year during Halloween is Halloweentown High, but thankfully Disney Channel still shows all four Halloweentown movies.
> 
> Balthazar: "I hate those Cromwell scum." he said. Then he realized that Jori was shyer than he'd expected. He said, "Who are you related to?"



Jori: "Jane, from Tarzan," She decided to keep her answer's short.


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Jane, from Tarzan," She decided to keep her answer's short.



Balthazar: He had to think before finally knowing the movie. He said, "Is it a mortal movie?"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: He had to think before finally knowing the movie. He said, "Is it a mortal movie?"



Jori: She was getting all kinds of weird questions here. "Yes, though it does seem pretty unrealistic.  But there are no immortals."


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: She was getting all kinds of weird questions here. "Yes, though it does seem pretty unrealistic.  But there are no immortals."



Balthazar: "Kalabar isn't immortal either." he said sadly. "But thankfully we possess magical abilities. Do you have any magic?"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "Kalabar isn't immortal either." he said sadly. "But thankfully we possess magical abilities. Do you have any magic?"



Jori: "No, nothing like that." *unless learning the ape language counts* she thought.


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "No, nothing like that." *unless learning the ape language counts* she thought.



Balthazar: _She's mortal,_ Balthazar thought. He said, "Too bad. But maybe someday you'll get powers if you play the cards right."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: Beeker was now stealing the rest of Dustin's muffin. Dustin didn't try to stop him. Dustin turned to Tim. "So, wanna do anything?" He studied Beeker. "I wish we could duel. Not like a hostile duel, just practice. For fun." He thought. "Maybe we can. Do you want to see if we can find a counselor and ask?"



Tim: He shrugged. " Sure. That sounds fun," he said, finishing the rest of his muffin.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: He shrugged. " Sure. That sounds fun," he said, finishing the rest of his muffin.


Dustin: He smiled. "Yeah! Maybe Dana wouldn't be so mad at us if we included her..."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He smiled. "Yeah! Maybe Dana wouldn't be so mad at us if we included her..."



Tim: " I was just thinking that. "

OOC: I thought about posting that also.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: _She's mortal,_ Balthazar thought. He said, "Too bad. But maybe someday you'll get powers if you play the cards right."



Jori: She shrugged. "I don't get out much.  I go to boarding school, and this camp is my summer so..." she didn't really know how to finish her sentence.  "Do you have powers?" It was probably a stupid question, but oh well.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " I was just thinking that. "
> 
> OOC: I thought about posting that also.


OOC lol Beat you to it  

Dustin: He had mixed feelings about the idea. "Well, she and Alana went rock climbing, so we can ask Dana when she gets back." He left the mess hall and searched for a counselor.

OOC Um I don't have a counselor, so if someone who does have one bring their's in that would be helpful


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: She shrugged. "I don't get out much.  I go to boarding school, and this camp is my summer so..." she didn't really know how to finish her sentence.  "Do you have powers?" It was probably a stupid question, but oh well.



Balthazar: "Yes, I do!" he said. "I'm currently studying. Training to be an all-powerful warlock like my uncle and cousin were before they were defeated by the Cromwells, but perhaps you'd like to hear of my progress in sorcery."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC lol Beat you to it
> 
> Dustin: He had mixed feelings about the idea. "Well, she and Alana went rock climbing, so we can ask Dana when she gets back." He left the mess hall and searched for a counselor.
> 
> OOC Um I don't have a counselor, so if someone who does have one bring their's in that would be helpful



Jori: She glanced over at the Mess Hall doors and saw Dustin leave.  She wondered what he was up to now.  But her conversation with Balthazar was pretty interesting.  Powers sounded awesome to her.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "Yes, I do!" he said. "I'm currently studying. Training to be an all-powerful warlock like my uncle and cousin were before they were defeated by the Cromwells, but perhaps you'd like to hear of my progress in sorcery."



Jori: She had nothing else to do. "Sure!"

OOC: Sorry double post


----------



## Silvermist20

Becca: She finished the book she was reading (she was a fast reader), so she decided to get some fresh air and take a walk.

Nathan: Meanwhile, at the Mess Hall, "Hey Annabelle, wanna go sit by the river and just relax?"

Annabelle: "Hee hee, sure." They both left. "Later guys!"


----------



## Cinderella8

Dustin: He finally found Jess. "Um, Jess?" he asked. "Can I ask you something really quick?"


----------



## 1elle2

OOC: Are Amber and Jenna still talking?


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: She had nothing else to do. "Sure!"
> 
> OOC: Sorry double post



OOC: I do that a lot without even realizing it.....

Balthazar: "It all started when I was young. My father was training me to be a warlock. Our entire family is built up on greatness. I had to live up to it, but after my wizard training was finished, my uncle was destroyed by the Cromwells. It shook up my father in a state of shock, but I vowed to keep practicing on my powers, making them stronger as the days went by. The Cromwells still don't know that I exist, so I will have the upper hand in the next battle. You know sometimes I dream about winning that battle, coming home with the mere victory parade behind me as I rule over the world, maybe afterwards taking over the Mortal World if I find my empire needing to be expanded."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> OOC: Are Amber and Jenna still talking?


OOC Yeah, I think Jenna's reply was a page or two back


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC: Not much has happened, just some conversations going on with Luke/Liam and the Avengers.
> 
> Luke: He nodded in agreement.
> 
> Jenna: "Well, everything's dangerous. You just need to look on the bright side of things," she said thoughtfully.



Amber: " Going to Disney every night is pretty fun, even if you are battling pirates and other automatons. "

Liam: He sighed.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " Going to Disney every night is pretty fun, even if you are battling pirates and other automatons. "
> 
> Liam: He sighed.


Jenna: Her eyes widened. "Wow!" she said. "That's amazing! Well, I'd fall behind on sleep a lot, but.. wow."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> OOC: I do that a lot without even realizing it.....
> 
> Balthazar: "It all started when I was young. My father was training me to be a warlock. Our entire family is built up on greatness. I had to live up to it, but after my wizard training was finished, my uncle was destroyed by the Cromwells. It shook up my father in a state of shock, but I vowed to keep practicing on my powers, making them stronger as the days went by. The Cromwells still don't know that I exist, so I will have the upper hand in the next battle. You know sometimes I dream about winning that battle, coming home with the mere victory parade behind me as I rule over the world, maybe afterwards taking over the Mortal World if I find my empire needing to be expanded."



Jori: *wow* was all she thought.  "Sounds like you have an exciting life ahead of you." She really didn't like the idea of him taking over her world.  

OOC: Sorry Villainess.  She's an SOD, he's an Anti, I don't think they can agree on everything.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He finally found Jess. "Um, Jess?" he asked. "Can I ask you something really quick?"



Jess: "Sure."


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: *wow* was all she thought.  "Sounds like you have an exciting life ahead of you." She really didn't like the idea of him taking over her world.
> 
> OOC: Sorry Villainess.  She's an SOD, he's an Anti, I don't think they can agree on everything.



OOC: No problem. The only SOD/Anti people who agree are Britannia and Missy because they both dated Balthazar but he cheated on both of them with each other.

Balthazar: "Then there's the whole matter of picking out a queen and then there's the whole matter of getting the empire to bow down to the queen."


----------



## Cinderella8

Dustin: He spoke to Jess. "You see, back home in Slugterra, we duel, sometimes in tournaments or if we're fighting. Would it be okay with Tim and I dueled? Like, not a fight or anything, just for fun?"


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: She peeked the corner, the other girls where gone at the moment. She started to unpack a few things but she'd do more later. She walked to the mess hall. Evelyn was happy the girls cabin where in the forest. It was really peaceful.
> 
> Jay: "Oh yikes, that would be hard. Evelyn knows like four languages already. Honestly, I could care less about it. I know, I should. But eh. The muffin good? I'm starving. Hey Mike, have you eat yet?"
> 
> Evelyn: She arrived at the mess hall. "Hello Mike, Hope, and Jay!" She was glad her friends where here.



Hope: "Your mom or sister wouldn't happen to know Portuguese would they?" Before Brazil it had been Jamaica, and before that it had been the Georgia that's next to Russia, so Hope had often emailed Jay an Evelyn's mom with questions about Russian, and Natasha had been a great help. "Hey Evelyn."

Mike: "Hey Evelyn! And no, I haven't eaten yet."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> OOC: No problem. The only SOD/Anti people who agree are Britannia and Missy because they both dated Balthazar but he cheated on both of them with each other.
> 
> Balthazar: "Then there's the whole matter of picking out a queen and then there's the whole matter of getting the empire to bow down to the queen."



Opal: she heard this and rolled her eyes. She didn't have to deal with such trivial matters.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> OOC: No problem. The only SOD/Anti people who agree are Britannia and Missy because they both dated Balthazar but he cheated on both of them with each other.
> 
> Balthazar: "Then there's the whole matter of picking out a queen and then there's the whole matter of getting the empire to bow down to the queen."



Jori: She didn't know how to respond to this.

OOC: btw, Who is Missy related to?


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Opal: she heard this and rolled her eyes. She didn't have to deal with such trivial matters.



OOC: Plus Balthazar is not even royalty. He has to get rid of the Cromwells and take over the world first. 

Balthazar: "Hopefully I can defeat those idiot Cromwells so I can launch my plan for the empire into action."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: Her eyes widened. "Wow!" she said. "That's amazing! Well, I'd fall behind on sleep a lot, but.. wow."



Amber: " I'm still asleep in bed. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " I'm still asleep in bed. "


Jenna: "Really? That is so cool! So who all do you fight, other than pirates and stuff? I don't fight villains that are as important as my sister does, but I still do fight them."


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: She didn't know how to respond to this.
> 
> OOC: btw, Who is Missy related to?



OOC: Megara, from Hercules.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> OOC: Plus Balthazar is not even royalty. He has to get rid of the Cromwells and take over the world first.
> 
> Balthazar: "Hopefully I can defeat those idiot Cromwells so I can launch my plan for the empire into action."



Jori: She still had no idea how to respond to this.


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: She still had no idea how to respond to this.



Balthazar: "What do you think?"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "Really? That is so cool! So who all do you fight, other than pirates and stuff? I don't fight villains that are as important as my sister does, but I still do fight them."



Amber: " Milificent, Churnabog, the Evil Queen from Snow White, etc. " 

OOC:Excuse spelling.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "What do you think?"



Jori: "Seems like you have your life planned out."


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: What should I do with my characters?


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He spoke to Jess. "You see, back home in Slugterra, we duel, sometimes in tournaments or if we're fighting. Would it be okay with Tim and I dueled? Like, not a fight or anything, just for fun?"



Jess: "As long as no one is severely injured, yes."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " Milificent, Churnabog, the Evil Queen from Snow White, etc. "
> 
> OOC:Excuse spelling.


OOC lol No big

Jenna: Her eyes widened. "That's it, your villains are officially better than mine." She lowered her voice. "Don't tell Liam, but the most important villain I've ever faced is his dad, Taskmaster."


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Seems like you have your life planned out."



Balthazar: "All I have to do is wait for the right time to strike. That'll teach them."

*Meanwhile...*

Richard: "Then we ran out of the Court of Miracles with the gypsy refugees when suddenly..."


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Jess: "As long as no one is severely injured, yes."



Dustin: He smiled. "Thanks," he said. He turned to Tim. "The duel is officially on," he said.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC lol No big
> 
> Jenna: Her eyes widened. "That's it, your villains are officially better than mine." She lowered her voice. "Don't tell Liam, but the most important villain I've ever faced is his dad, Taskmaster."



Amber: " Who is Taskmaster?"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He smiled. "Thanks," he said. He turned to Tim. "The duel is officially on," he said.



Tim: " Great. Where should we do it?"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " Who is Taskmaster?"


Jenna: "He's honestly kinda cool, but a villain nonetheless. He can copy any of your moves, he's pretty much just a copy cat. So you have to be careful and creative when fighting him."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "All I have to do is wait for the right time to strike. That'll teach them."
> 
> *Meanwhile...*
> 
> Richard: "Then we ran out of the Court of Miracles with the gypsy refugees when suddenly..."



Jori: She smiled to look polite.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " Great. Where should we do it?"



Dustin: "Soon. How about we can run to our cabins and meet up here in a few minutes?"


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: She smiled to look polite.



Balthazar: "They thought that they defeated my uncle," he said. "Did any of your family members get defeated by anyone?"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "He's honestly kinda cool, but a villain nonetheless. He can copy any of your moves, he's pretty much just a copy cat. So you have to be careful and creative when fighting him."



Amber: " I don't get hit usually in fights. "


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Soon. How about we can run to our cabins and meet up here in a few minutes?"



Tim: He nodded.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " I don't get hit usually in fights. "


Jenna: "I try not to, but I usually do."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Hope: "Your mom or sister wouldn't happen to know Portuguese would they?" Before Brazil it had been Jamaica, and before that it had been the Georgia that's next to Russia, so Hope had often emailed Jay an Evelyn's mom with questions about Russian, and Natasha had been a great help. "Hey Evelyn."
> 
> Mike: "Hey Evelyn! And no, I haven't eaten yet."



Jay: "Evelyn knows Russian, English, Spanish, and I think Mandrin Chinese. Mom knows over 200 languages, so probably so considering Portugese is a more popular language. She got into hard core assian spy training in Russia when she was like four! I'm glad we don't have to be Russian Assisans." He chuckled and ruffled his hair."We might end up working for S.H.I.E.L.D one day but I don't know. More likely Evelyn then I. Although I don't know, they may be begging me for my gymnastics and archery skills." He gave a wink.

Evelyn: She rolled her eyes. "Let's go eat."

OCC: Should we have something abnormal and or exciting at breakfast or should it just be normal where we can devolp our characters a little more?


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: He nodded.


Dustin: "Okay." He hurried to his cabin. He opened up a pack that was on his bed. "Hey guys, we're gonna duel Tim," he said to his slugs as they filed out. Dustin put on a chest strap that had three blue vials in it. Three slugs jumped into these, the others into vials on his belt. He grabbed his blaster, and Beeker jumped on his shoulder. "This is gonna be a clean fight, too, just for practice," he said as he walked out of his cabin.

OOC He pretty much looks like Eli at this point


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "I try not to, but I usually do."



Amber: " I mean that it's almost impossible. "


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "They thought that they defeated my uncle," he said. "Did any of your family members get defeated by anyone?"



Jori: "No, there was Clayton, but he was only a hired hand."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Okay." He hurried to his cabin. He opened up a pack that was on his bed. "Hey guys, we're gonna duel Tim," he said to his slugs as they filed out. Dustin put on a chest strap that had three blue vials in it. Three slugs jumped into these, the others into vials on his belt. He grabbed his blaster, and Beeker jumped on his shoulder. "This is gonna be a clean fight, too, just for practice," he said as he walked out of his cabin.
> 
> OOC He pretty much looks like Eli at this point



Tim: He got everything he needed.


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "No, there was Clayton, but he was only a hired hand."



Balthazar: "Will you help Clayton get his revenge?" he asked excitedly.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " I mean that it's almost impossible. "





1elle2 said:


> Tim: He got everything he needed.



OOC Noelle I'm trying to call you

Dustin: He met Tim. "Ready?"

Jenna: "Unfortunately, it is."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "Will you help Clayton get his revenge?" he asked excitedly.



Jori: "No! Clayton...he died, he was trying to steal the gorillas to sell for money.  The gorillas were Tarzan's only family, so they fought.  Clayton ended up accidentally hanging himself."


----------



## tigerkitty

OOC: Is Josie doing anything right now?


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "No! Clayton...he died, he was trying to steal the gorillas to sell for money.  The gorillas were Tarzan's only family, so they fought.  Clayton ended up accidentally hanging himself."



Balthazar: He said, "Oh."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Noelle I'm trying to call you
> 
> Dustin: He met Tim. "Ready?"
> 
> Jenna: "Unfortunately, it is."



Tim: He nodded. 

Amber: She smiled sadly. She had been hit by the villains for the first few weeks, before she figured out how to become a total hologram.


----------



## The Villianess

tigerkitty said:


> OOC: Is Josie doing anything right now?



OOC: She's with Rory?


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: He said, "Oh."



Jori: She saw the disappointed look on Balthazar's face. "Yeah, well things happen.  How about you? How do the people against you think they defeated your dad?"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: He nodded.
> 
> Amber: She smiled sadly. She had been hit by the villains for the first few weeks, before she figured out how to become a total hologram.


Dustin: "Alright, let's go." He turned and walked so he was about twenty apart from each other. "Okay, let's... go!" He pushed his blaster against his chest, so one of the vials popped into the blaster. He shot his first slug, and it transformed, heading straight for Tim.

OOC I'll be posting what the slugs look like


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: She saw the disappointed look on Balthazar's face. "Yeah, well things happen.  How about you? How do the people against you think they defeated your dad?"



Balthazar: "They brought the light back into the pumpkin for Halloweentown. Stupid Marni couldn't handle herself after her mom and grammy got frozen. She took matters into her own hands when she and her stupid siblings should have just left."


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> OOC: Is Josie doing anything right now?



OOC: nope


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Alright, let's go." He turned and walked so he was about twenty apart from each other. "Okay, let's... go!" He pushed his blaster against his chest, so one of the vials popped into the blaster. He shot his first slug, and it transformed, heading straight for Tim.
> 
> OOC I'll be posting what the slugs look like



Tim: He managed to duck and shot a frost crawler slug at Dustin.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: He managed to duck and shot a frost crawler slug at Dustin.


Dustin: He moved away, and the ground where he stood turned into ice. He shot another slug, which landed right in front of Tim. vines started errupting from the ground.

OOC





Dana: Dana and Alana started to head back down when she heard a slug transform- she had great hearing. "Oh, looks like there's a duel going on," Dana said, excited. "Can you wave your wand and make us appear down there?"

Alana: "Um, sure." She pulled out her wand and waved it. The two disappeared, then reappeared near Tim and Dustin. "Wow," Alana said, watching.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "They brought the light back into the pumpkin for Halloweentown. Stupid Marni couldn't handle herself after her mom and grammy got frozen. She took matters into her own hands when she and her stupid siblings should have just left."



Jori: Now it was her turn to say, "Oh."


----------



## 1elle2

Tim: The slug started wrapping around his feet, and he shook it off. He shot another slug at Dustin.


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: Now it was her turn to say, "Oh."



Balthazar: "Those stupid Cromwells think they're so great." he scoffed.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Evelyn knows Russian, English, Spanish, and I think Mandrin Chinese. Mom knows over 200 languages, so probably so considering Portugese is a more popular language. She got into hard core assian spy training in Russia when she was like four! I'm glad we don't have to be Russian Assisans." He chuckled and ruffled his hair."We might end up working for S.H.I.E.L.D one day but I don't know. More likely Evelyn then I. Although I don't know, they may be begging me for my gymnastics and archery skills." He gave a wink.
> 
> Evelyn: She rolled her eyes. "Let's go eat."
> 
> OCC: Should we have something abnormal and or exciting at breakfast or should it just be normal where we can devolp our characters a little more?



Mike: "Odds are I'll end up a soldier like my dad," he said, shrugging.

Hope: She smiled. "Awesome, if we're still living in Brazil at the end of the summer I'll have to email your mom, thanks Jay. And I'm probably going to be a scientist and a Dr., like my dad. Maybe I'll go into gamma, maybe I won't, who knows?"

OOC: I don't know. Loki's left them alone for now, so unless you can think of a good idea for something else dramatic, I guess normal.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: The slug started wrapping around his feet, and he shook it off. He shot another slug at Dustin.


Dustin: He didn't have time to duck, so he got hit in the chest. He got knocked back a few feet, but got up right away.

Dana: She laughed. "Dustin, you're kinda losing," she said.

Dustin: "Not for long!" He shot Beeker at Tim, who got soaked. Then he shot a Tazerling.
OOC Oh and Noelle and I are discussing what we're going to do, so we aren't beating up each other's characters without the other knowing...
Beeker:




Tazerling:


----------



## 1elle2

Tim: He ducked the tazerling, but got soaked. He figured that if the tazerling hit him he'd be electrocuted from the water. He shot a tazerling back at Dustin.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "Those stupid Cromwells think they're so great." he scoffed.



Jori: She just nodded.  She was running out of nice things to say to the guy who wanted to rule the universe.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: He ducked the tazerling, but got soaked. He figured that if the tazerling hit him he'd be electrocuted from the water. He shot a tazerling back at Dustin.


Dustin: He barely got out of reach of the Tazerling, and shot an Armashelt back.





Dana: She watched silently.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He barely got out of reach of the Tazerling, and shot an Armashelt back.
> 
> Dana: She watched silently.



Tim: He sidestepped, but it nicked his arm. " Ouch!" He launched another slug at Dustin.


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: She just nodded.  She was running out of nice things to say to the guy who wanted to rule the universe.



Balthazar: "Do you want to fly on my broom?"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: He sidestepped, but it nicked his arm. " Ouch!" He launched another slug at Dustin.


Dustin: He had to hit the dirt to avoid getting hit. "C'mon, Net," he said, and shot an Arachnet at Tim.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He had to hit the dirt to avoid getting hit. "C'mon, Net," he said, and shot an Arachnet at Tim.



Tim: He got wrapped up and fell over. " You win!"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "Do you want to fly on my broom?"



Jori: "Fly? on a broom! Yeah!" She probably sounded too excited, but she didn't care.


----------



## Cinderella8

OOC Oh noelle the iPad ran out of battery

Dustin: He twirled his blaster and put it back in its holster on his belt, then walked over and helped Tim out of the webs. "That was a good duel," he said.

Dana: She carefully walked over to them. "Well, I suppose it would be pointless to try and convince you that you could win duels three timed as fast with ghouls?"

Dustin: "Yeah, it would be."

Dana: "Okay, then I won't try. If you ever tell me dad this, I'll send so many grimmstones at you, you won't be able to see straight, but you've got some skills."


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Fly? on a broom! Yeah!" She probably sounded too excited, but she didn't care.



Balthazar: "Are you sure it isn't too dangerous?"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "Are you sure it isn't too dangerous?"



Jori: "Yeah!" she was really excited now.  She never got to do anything like this at home, so she decided to get everything new in that she could at this camp.


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC:um, it is his broom they're flying on right?



OOC: Yes, it is his broom.


----------



## tigerkitty

The Villianess said:


> OOC: She's with Rory?



OOC: Ok, I wasn't sure if she left during the time when I wasn't on.

Rory: "Josie, do you want to go to the lake?"

Cameo: (I think she went to her cabin) Cameo read her book.

Kody: Kody finished his breakfast and went outside. He found a stick and pretended it was a sword. He flung it around, acting like Taran with his special sword.

Selena: Selena just waited in the Mess Hall for the activities to begin. She took some pictures, looked through Instagram, checked Facebook, and played various games on her iPhone.

Mercury: Mercury continued eating and talking to the other councilors.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> OOC: Yes, it is his broom.



OOC: Oh, sorry, I didn't think. Proceed

Jori: "Yeah!" she was really excited now. She never got to do anything like this at home, so she decided to get everything new in that she could at this camp.


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> OOC: Ok, I wasn't sure if she left during the time when I wasn't on.
> 
> Rory: "Josie, do you want to go to the lake?"
> 
> Cameo: (I think she went to her cabin) Cameo read her book.
> 
> Kody: Kody finished his breakfast and went outside. He found a stick and pretended it was a sword. He flung it around, acting like Taran with his special sword.
> 
> Selena: Selena just waited in the Mess Hall for the activities to begin. She took some pictures, looked through Instagram, checked Facebook, and played various games on her iPhone.
> 
> Mercury: Mercury continued eating and talking to the other councilors.



Josie: "Oh, yeah, okay." She said with a smile.


----------



## The Villianess

Missy: Missy was walking with Britannia when she saw a little animal type thing with a stick. She said, "You having fun?"

Britannia: She could have sworn the kid's name was Kody.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Mike: "Odds are I'll end up a soldier like my dad," he said, shrugging.
> 
> Hope: She smiled. "Awesome, if we're still living in Brazil at the end of the summer I'll have to email your mom, thanks Jay. And I'm probably going to be a scientist and a Dr., like my dad. Maybe I'll go into gamma, maybe I won't, who knows?"
> 
> OOC: I don't know. Loki's left them alone for now, so unless you can think of a good idea for something else dramatic, I guess normal.



OOC: I had a dream I defeated Loki last night, that was awesome XD Can't think of anything dramatic for this moment. Although I think it would be intresting later if Evelyn and Luke had a romantic thing going on, but she hates having a crush on him due to who he and his father are.

Jay: "That'd be cool for you to do science. Just be careful. We don't want... Eh never mind." Jay was embassed. "You'd make a great soilder Mike. Or really whatever you want to do. Dude, I'm so jelaous of you sometimes." He laughed.

OOC: LOL I think Cap and Mike are like Jay's idol. He must of spent too much time with Coulson when sometimes he and Evelyn Hung around S.H.I.E.L.D. when they were younger.

Evelyn: "Yeah she'd love to help you Hope. Oh, maybe I should learn Portguese next. I hear there is a lot of Brazilian tourists in Flordia, plus Brazil looks stunning."

They went through the food line and sat at a table. 

"You have no idea how excited I am to eat this donut.". She had a plate of eggs, a fruit cup, bacon, and a donut. "Mom makes us eat really healthy."
 She looked over at Jay's plate and did a mixture of a laugh and face palm. His plate had French toast, four donuts, eight slices of bacon, and six pancakes heavy with chocolate and whipped cream. 

Jay: "Hey I'm a deprived hungry young man who needs to eat!"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Oh noelle the iPad ran out of battery
> 
> Dustin: He twirled his blaster and put it back in its holster on his belt, then walked over and helped Tim out of the webs. "That was a good duel," he said.
> 
> Dana: She carefully walked over to them. "Well, I suppose it would be pointless to try and convince you that you could win duels three timed as fast with ghouls?"
> 
> Dustin: "Yeah, it would be."
> 
> Dana: "Okay, then I won't try. If you ever tell me dad this, I'll send so many grimmstones at you, you won't be able to see straight, but you've got some skills."



Tim: He grinned. " Nice job Dustin. "


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> OOC: I had a dream I defeated Loki last night, that was awesome XD Can't think of anything dramatic for this moment. Although I think it would be intresting later if Evelyn and Luke had a romantic thing going on, but she hates having a crush on him due to who he and his father are.
> 
> Jay: "That'd be cool for you to do science. Just be careful. We don't want... Eh never mind." Jay was embassed. "You'd make a great soilder Mike. Or really whatever you want to do. Dude, I'm so jelaous of you sometimes." He laughed.
> 
> OOC: LOL I think Cap and Mike are like Jay's idol. He must of spent too much time with Coulson when sometimes he and Evelyn Hung around S.H.I.E.L.D. when they were younger.
> 
> Evelyn: "Yeah she'd love to help you Hope. Oh, maybe I should learn Portguese next. I hear there is a lot of Brazilian tourists in Flordia, plus Brazil looks stunning."
> 
> They went through the food line and sat at a table.
> 
> "You have no idea how excited I am to eat this donut.". She had a plate of eggs, a fruit cup, bacon, and a donut. "Mom makes us eat really healthy."
> She looked over at Jay's plate and did a mixture of a laugh and face palm. His plate had French toast, four donuts, eight slices of bacon, and six pancakes heavy with chocolate and whipped cream.
> 
> Jay: "Hey I'm a deprived hungry young man who needs to eat!"


OOC I'm okay with a romance thingermabob. And your dreams are cooler than mine...


----------



## GoofyFunyun

> *Originally Posted by The Villianess  *
> OOC: Yes, it is his broom.
> OOC: Oh, sorry, I didn't think. Proceed



Jori: "Yeah!" she was really excited now. She never got to do anything like this at home, so she decided to get everything new in that she could at this camp.


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC: Oh, sorry, I didn't think. Proceed
> 
> Jori: "Yeah!" she was really excited now. She never got to do anything like this at home, so she decided to get everything new in that she could at this camp.



Balthazar: He got his broom and stepped out of the way so Jori could get on, acting like a perfect gentleman. Once Jori was safely holding on the broom, he got on and held on tight as they flew off. The sky was very clear, perfect weather for flying a broom.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: He grinned. " Nice job Dustin. "


Dustin: "Thanks."

Alana: She jumped up and down. "OMG DANA GAVE YOU A COMPLIMENT!"

Dana: "Well, it wasn't a real compliment..."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: He got his broom and stepped out of the way so Jori could get on, acting like a perfect gentleman. Once Jori was safely holding on the broom, he got on and held on tight as they flew off. The sky was very clear, perfect weather for flying a broom.



Jori: "Oh my! It's so beautiful up here!" She looked down and saw a clearing with some people talking. (OOC: Where Dustin and Tim dueled) She looked around at the Mountain that looked small from here.


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Oh my! It's so beautiful up here!" She looked down and saw a clearing with some people talking. (OOC: Where Dustin and Tim dueled) She looked around at the Mountain that looked small from here.



Balthazar: "I find it relaxing. It gets my mind off of taking over the world sometimes." he said. "It's very beautiful here."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "I find it relaxing. It gets my mind off of taking over the world sometimes." he said. "It's very beautiful here."



Jori: "I can see why." The air smelled sweet and the breeze was just right.  She kept watching the little world below her.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Thanks."
> 
> Alana: She jumped up and down. "OMG DANA GAVE YOU A COMPLIMENT!"
> 
> Dana: "Well, it wasn't a real compliment..."



Tim: " It's a miracle!" he said, laughing.

Amber: She heard something from outside the mess hall. " Do you want to go check it out?" she asked Jenna.


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> OOC I'm okay with a romance thingermabob. And your dreams are cooler than mine...



OOC: Cool I think the romance thing will be intresting to write. Maybe they should meet one on one and at first she doesn't know he's related to Loki for a little.

Well I don't think you want my dreams, they are really scary and dark. But fighting Loki I think made it all worth it haha.


----------



## tigerkitty

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "Oh, yeah, okay." She said with a smile.





The Villianess said:


> Missy: Missy was walking with Britannia when she saw a little animal type thing with a stick. She said, "You having fun?"
> 
> Britannia: She could have sworn the kid's name was Kody.



Rory: Rory got up, and held his hand out for Josie to hold.

Kody: "Oh, um, yah, Kody having fun."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OOC: I had a dream I defeated Loki last night, that was awesome XD Can't think of anything dramatic for this moment. Although I think it would be intresting later if Evelyn and Luke had a romantic thing going on, but she hates having a crush on him due to who he and his father are.
> 
> Jay: "That'd be cool for you to do science. Just be careful. We don't want... Eh never mind." Jay was embassed. "You'd make a great soilder Mike. Or really whatever you want to do. Dude, I'm so jelaous of you sometimes." He laughed.
> 
> OOC: LOL I think Cap and Mike are like Jay's idol. He must of spent too much time with Coulson when sometimes he and Evelyn Hung around S.H.I.E.L.D. when they were younger.
> 
> Evelyn: "Yeah she'd love to help you Hope. Oh, maybe I should learn Portguese next. I hear there is a lot of Brazilian tourists in Flordia, plus Brazil looks stunning."
> 
> They went through the food line and sat at a table.
> 
> "You have no idea how excited I am to eat this donut.". She had a plate of eggs, a fruit cup, bacon, and a donut. "Mom makes us eat really healthy."
> She looked over at Jay's plate and did a mixture of a laugh and face palm. His plate had French toast, four donuts, eight slices of bacon, and six pancakes heavy with chocolate and whipped cream.
> 
> Jay: "Hey I'm a deprived hungry young man who needs to eat!"





Cinderella8 said:


> OOC I'm okay with a romance thingermabob. And your dreams are cooler than mine...



OOC: I imagined last night that once all of the Avengers knew their children were there, that they would be betting on things like who would fall in love and who would fall in love with another Avengers kid and who would be the first to get into a physical fight, etc.

Also I had really strange nightmares last night.

LOL, that's funny about Jay and Coulson.

Hope: She smiled. "That would be great Evelyn, yes, Brazil is really pretty. Of course I'll be careful Jay, you don't think I've learned from what happened to my dad? Yeah, Dad makes me eat healthy too." As she piled some unhealthier breakfast choices on her plate, she knew very well the things that could happen. Even now, Hope and her father could not enter or live in the US without being under the protection of the other Avengers, and even then, crazy old hate-filled General Ross would probably and have still come after them. She has never told her friends, but Hope has a recurring nightmare in which General Ross chases her and her father and then tries to kill them.

Mike: Mike laughed. "Gee, thanks Jay. Always one for the confidence booster." He filled his plate with varied breakfast items.


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: Rory got up, and held his hand out for Josie to hold.
> 
> Kody: "Oh, um, yah, Kody having fun."



Josie: she took his hand and got up as well.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " It's a miracle!" he said, laughing.
> 
> Amber: She heard something from outside the mess hall. " Do you want to go check it out?" she asked Jenna.





Orreed said:


> OOC: Cool I think the romance thing will be intresting to write. Maybe they should meet one on one and at first she doesn't know he's related to Loki for a little.
> 
> Well I don't think you want my dreams, they are really scary and dark. But fighting Loki I think made it all worth it haha.



OOC XD Okay. So, should I have Luke come find her or what?

Alana: She laughed.

Dana: She rolled her eyes. "Well don't get used to it, Sting," she told Tim. "And like I said, not a word to ANYONE."

Jenna: "Sure," she said.


----------



## The Villianess

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: Rory got up, and held his hand out for Josie to hold.
> 
> Kody: "Oh, um, yah, Kody having fun."



Missy: "You look like you have a lot of fun. Is that supposed to be a sword?"

Britannia: "I didn't know that you could play with sticks here. That looks fun."

Missy: "Who are you pretending to fight?" she asked.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC XD Okay. So, should I have Luke come find her or what?
> 
> Alana: She laughed.
> 
> Dana: She rolled her eyes. "Well don't get used to it, Sting," she told Tim. "And like I said, not a word to ANYONE."
> 
> Jenna: "Sure," she said.



OOC: Find who?

Tim: " I won't Dana. I promise."

Amber: She went outside. Some kids were talking. She didn't know them yet. " Hi! I'm Amber. What's your name?"

Yim: " I'm Tim."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> OOC: Find who?
> 
> Tim: " I won't Dana. I promise."
> 
> Amber: She went outside. Some kids were talking. She didn't know them yet. " Hi! I'm Amber. What's your name?"
> 
> Yim: " I'm Tim."


OOC Evelyn, that was directed to Orreed 

Dana: "Good."

Jenna: She waved to the group. "Hi," she said. "I'm Jenna Ayala."

Dana: "Dana Blakk."

Alana: "Alana Russo."

Dustin: "Dustin Shane, nice to meet you."


----------



## tigerkitty

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: she took his hand and got up as well.





The Villianess said:


> Missy: "You look like you have a lot of fun. Is that supposed to be a sword?"
> 
> Britannia: "I didn't know that you could play with sticks here. That looks fun."
> 
> Missy: "Who are you pretending to fight?" she asked.



Rory: Rory held her hand and started walking to the lake.

Kody: "Kody being Taran fighting Horned King off with magical sword."

OOC: I know he never really fights the Horned King with the sword, but this is Kody's version of the story.


----------



## The Villianess

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: Rory held her hand and started walking to the lake.
> 
> Kody: "Kody being Taran fighting Horned King off with magical sword."
> 
> OOC: I know he never really fights the Horned King with the sword, but this is Kody's version of the story.



Missy: She shuddered. "The Horned King. That guy always gave me the chills, so I'm really glad you are fighing him."

OOC: I vowed to never watch the Black Cauldron again, so I had no idea if Taran actually fights the Horned King or not. Cool though.


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: Rory held her hand and started walking to the lake.
> 
> Kody: "Kody being Taran fighting Horned King off with magical sword."
> 
> OOC: I know he never really fights the Horned King with the sword, but this is Kody's version of the story.



Josie: "So you really do like me?" She said as they walked.


----------



## tigerkitty

The Villianess said:


> Missy: She shuddered. "The Horned King. That guy always gave me the chills, so I'm really glad you are fighing him."
> 
> OOC: I vowed to never watch the Black Cauldron again, so I had no idea if Taran actually fights the Horned King or not. Cool though.





Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "So you really do like me?" She said as they walked.



Kody: Kody laughed.

Rory: "Why did I ask you out?"


----------



## The Villianess

tigerkitty said:


> Kody: Kody laughed.
> 
> Rory: "Why did I ask you out?"



Missy: "My name's Marigold, but everybody calls me Missy because I've got a mouth." she said. "It's nice to meet you."

Britannia: She said, "My name's Britannia or mam."


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Kody: Kody laughed.
> 
> Rory: "Why did I ask you out?"



Josie: she smiled and shrugged. She kissed his cheek. "Cuz I'm cute."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Evelyn, that was directed to Orreed
> 
> Dana: "Good."
> 
> Jenna: She waved to the group. "Hi," she said. "I'm Jenna Ayala."
> 
> Dana: "Dana Blakk."
> 
> Alana: "Alana Russo."
> 
> Dustin: "Dustin Shane, nice to meet you."



Amber: " Nice to meet you too. Is anybody else here heroes are anything like that?"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " Nice to meet you too. Is anybody else here heroes are anything like that?"


Dustin: "Awesome, handsome peacekeeper? Yes. Hero? No."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I imagined last night that once all of the Avengers knew their children were there, that they would be betting on things like who would fall in love and who would fall in love with another Avengers kid and who would be the first to get into a physical fight, etc.
> 
> Also I had really strange nightmares last night.
> 
> LOL, that's funny about Jay and Coulson.
> 
> 
> Hope: She smiled. "That would be great Evelyn, yes, Brazil is really pretty. Of course I'll be careful Jay, you don't think I've learned from what happened to my dad? Yeah, Dad makes me eat healthy too." As she piled some unhealthier breakfast choices on her plate, she knew very well the things that could happen. Even now, Hope and her father could not enter or live in the US without being under the protection of the other Avengers, and even then, crazy old hate-filled General Ross would probably and have still come after them. She has never told her friends, but Hope has a recurring nightmare in which General Ross chases her and her father and then tries to kill them.
> 
> Mike: Mike laughed. "Gee, thanks Jay. Always one for the confidence booster." He filled his plate with varied breakfast items.



The Bartons: They smiled and laughed to the responses and kept eating. 

OOC: Oh my gosh too funny about the Avengers. I wonder if we should have little side stories about the Adult Avengers. Geesh, this roleplay is literally on our minds too much even in dreams haha. 



Cinderella8 said:


> OOC XD Okay. So, should I have Luke come find her or what?
> 
> Alana: She laughed.
> 
> Dana: She rolled her eyes. "Well don't get used to it, Sting," she told Tim. "And like I said, not a word to ANYONE."
> 
> Jenna: "Sure," she said.



OOC: Maybe. Or Evelyn is in a cabin without the other Avengers, they could pass by when she's alone and start converting just by chance. He could not even know who she is at first. I think it'd be interesting if he asked her but then he's changes the subject before she can ask him and she finds out later from someone else and is torn.


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> The Bartons: They smiled and laughed to the responses and kept eating.
> 
> 
> 
> OOC: Maybe. Or Evelyn is in a cabin without the other Avengers, they could pass by when she's alone and start converting just by chance. He could not even know who she is at first. I think it'd be interesting if he asked her but then he's changes the subject before she can ask him and she finds out later from someone else and is torn.


OOC Okay


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Awesome, handsome peacekeeper? Yes. Hero? No."



Amber: She laughed. " I'm a Kingdom Keeper." She knew that probably made absolutely no sense to them.

Jason: He was walking by when he heard someone say something about heroes. He stood next to the group.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: She laughed. " I'm a Kingdom Keeper." She knew that probably made absolutely no sense to them.
> 
> Jason: He was walking by when he heard someone say something about heroes. He stood next to the group.


Alana: Her eyes got wide. "OMG No way! I _love_ those books!" she exclaimed.

Dana: "Kingdom what?"

Dustin: "What's a Kingdom Keeper?" he asked. "No offense," he added quickly.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> The Bartons: They smiled and laughed to the responses and kept eating.
> 
> OOC: Oh my gosh too funny about the Avengers. I wonder if we should have little side stories about the Adult Avengers. Geesh, this roleplay is literally on our minds too much even in dreams haha.
> 
> 
> 
> OOC: Maybe. Or Evelyn is in a cabin without the other Avengers, they could pass by when she's alone and start converting just by chance. He could not even know who she is at first. I think it'd be interesting if he asked her but then he's changes the subject before she can ask him and she finds out later from someone else and is torn.



OOC: Yes lol, like they get together to read emails and texts from their children, and of course Tony would be the one leading the bets, and they would be talking about which campers they should recruit for SHIELD, and Tony could give them pranking ideas for Luke.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Yes lol, like they get together to read emails and texts from their children, and of course Tony would be the one leading the bets, and they would be talking about which campers they should recruit for SHIELD, and Tony could give them pranking ideas for Luke.


OOC XD Why am I laughing so much at this?


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Yes lol, like they get together to read emails and texts from their children, and of course Tony would be the one leading the bets, and they would be talking about which campers they should recruit for SHIELD, and Tony could give them pranking ideas for Luke.



OOC: thinking of Thor going "What are these bets you speak of?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: thinking of Thor going "What are these bets you speak of?"



OOC: And then they would have to explain wagers and gambling lol.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: Her eyes got wide. "OMG No way! I _love_ those books!" she exclaimed.
> 
> Dana: "Kingdom what?"
> 
> Dustin: "What's a Kingdom Keeper?" he asked. "No offense," he added quickly.



Amber: " None taken. Not many people have read the books. It's about the kids that are chosen to pose for Disney so that they become hologram guides in the Disney parks. The real reason is because at night the characters from Disney books and movies come to life in the parks. They wake up as holograms at night and fight the villains who want to take over the parks and make them dark and evil for the guests."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: And then they would have to explain wagers and gambling lol.



OOC: and then he would bet ten times more money then everyone else. XD


----------



## tigerkitty

The Villianess said:


> Missy: "My name's Marigold, but everybody calls me Missy because I've got a mouth." she said. "It's nice to meet you."
> 
> Britannia: She said, "My name's Britannia or mam."





Doodle98 said:


> Josie: she smiled and shrugged. She kissed his cheek. "Cuz I'm cute."



Kody: "Kody is Kody."

Rory: "That's another reason," he said with a smile.


----------



## The Villianess

tigerkitty said:


> Kody: "Kody is Kody."
> 
> Rory: "That's another reason," he said with a smile.



Missy: "Kody seems nice."

Britannia: "Mmm hmm."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " None taken. Not many people have read the books. It's about the kids that are chosen to pose for Disney so that they become hologram guides in the Disney parks. The real reason is because at night the characters from Disney books and movies come to life in the parks. They wake up as holograms at night and fight the villains who want to take over the parks and make them dark and evil for the guests."


Dana: "Wow. Just, wow. The surface can have such strange stories."

Dustin: "That's cool! So, do you fight anyone else other than villains at the parks?"


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Kody: "Kody is Kody."
> 
> Rory: "That's another reason," he said with a smile.



Josie: she changed into a pink and purple pastel bathing suit and dived into the lake.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: and then he would bet ten times more money then everyone else. XD



OOC: lol. I think onlt Tony could compete with Thor in terms of money.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "Wow. Just, wow. The surface can have such strange stories."
> 
> Dustin: "That's cool! So, do you fight anyone else other than villains at the parks?"



Amber: " Well, no. But Milificent and Churnabog and the Evil Queen are difficult villains. I think they are even more evil and twisted than the villains here..." She was not bragging. She had a burn on her arm from Milificent's fire balls.

Liam: He had been walking by. " What?!" He tried to punch her in the face.

Amber: She relaxed and became completely a hologram. The fist went through her head.

Liam: He basically started flipping out. " What the- Aghhhhhhhhh! Ghost! Freak!" He ran away, flipping out still.

Amber: Freak?! Well that hurt... He hadn't even seen her powers. She resisted the urge to send something flying after him.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: lol. I think onlt Tony could compete with Thor in terms of money.



OOC: he would bet Asgardian money, and even Tony wouldn't know what to do with it.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: he would bet Asgardian money, and even Tony wouldn't know what to do with it.



OOC: True lol, but I was talking amount wise.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: True lol, but I was talking amount wise.



OOC: I know. Lol.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " Well, no. But Milificent and Churnabog and the Evil Queen are difficult villains. I think they are even more evil and twisted than the villains here..." She was not bragging. She had a burn on her arm from Milificent's fire balls.
> 
> Liam: He had been walking by. " What?!" He tried to punch her in the face.
> 
> Amber: She relaxed and became completely a hologram. The fist went through her head.
> 
> Liam: He basically started flipping out. " What the- Aghhhhhhhhh! Ghost! Freak!" He ran away, flipping out still.
> 
> Amber: Freak?! Well that hurt... He hadn't even seen her powers. She resisted the urge to send something flying after him.


Jenna: She watched, eyes wide. Then she burst out laughing. "That is AWESOME!" She exclaimed. "That just made my day, seeing him flip out like that."


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Things they could bet on:

*Which Young Avenger will be the first to fall in love
*Which Young Avengers will fall in live with each other
*Which Young Avenger will be the first to get into a physical fight
*Which Young Avenger will be first to fight Luke
*Whether Hope will lose control and Hulk out or not.
*Which Young Avenger will be the first to get in trouble
*Which Young Avenger will get caught out after curfew
*Which Young Avenger will be the first to get injured
*Which Young Avenger will be the best at a certain activity


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: She watched, eyes wide. Then she burst out laughing. "That is AWESOME!" She exclaimed. "That just made my day, seeing him flip out like that."



Amber: She wasn't laughing.

Liam: He heard that. Good, he got on their nerves.


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Things they could bet on:
> 
> *Which Young Avenger will be the first to fall in love
> *Which Young Avengers will fall in live with each other
> *Which Young Avenger will be the first to get into a physical fight
> *Which Young Avenger will be first to fight Luke
> *Whether Hope will lose control and Hulk out or not.
> *Which Young Avenger will be the first to get in trouble
> *Which Young Avenger will get caught out after curfew
> *Which Young Avenger will be the first to get injured
> *Which Young Avenger will be the best at a certain activity



OOC: Lol. I think I can answer the second to last one, maybe... And the fourth one.


----------



## Orreed

OOC: All these ideas for the Avengers talking about the kids are pure gold. I love this. 
Also I found picture of a cabin. Anyone else like it? We could always pizzazz it up too.


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> OOC: All these ideas for the Avengers talking about the kids are pure gold. I love this.
> Also I found picture of a cabin. Anyone else like it? We could always pizzazz it up too.



OOC: I love it!


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: She wasn't laughing.
> 
> Liam: He heard that. Good, he got on their nerves.



Jenna: She settled down. "Are you okay, Amber?" she asked.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Things they could bet on:
> 
> *Which Young Avenger will be the first to fall in love
> *Which Young Avengers will fall in live with each other
> *Which Young Avenger will be the first to get into a physical fight
> *Which Young Avenger will be first to fight Luke
> *Whether Hope will lose control and Hulk out or not.
> *Which Young Avenger will be the first to get in trouble
> *Which Young Avenger will get caught out after curfew
> *Which Young Avenger will be the first to get injured
> *Which Young Avenger will be the best at a certain activity



OOC: that would be hilarious.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OOC: All these ideas for the Avengers talking about the kids are pure gold. I love this.
> Also I found picture of a cabin. Anyone else like it? We could always pizzazz it up too.



OOC: I like this cabin. I think the Bartons would like how the bed hangs.


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> OOC: Lol. I think I can answer the second to last one, maybe... And the fourth one.





Doodle98 said:


> OOC: that would be hilarious.



OOC: The last one I though Jay and archery. Also, the answer to the fifth one is yes.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: She settled down. "Are you okay, Amber?" she asked.



Amber: " I'm fine."

Jason: Something was obviously bothering her. " How did you do that?"

Amber: " I'm part hologram, so if I relax with no emotions I'm not human any more. I'm pure light. I set up projectors that Wayne gave me all over the camp." A few twigs on the ground started floating around her.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " I'm fine."
> 
> Jason: Something was obviously bothering her. " How did you do that?"
> 
> Amber: " I'm part hologram, so if I relax with no emotions I'm not human any more. I'm pure light. I set up projectors that Wayne gave me all over the camp." A few twigs on the ground started floating around her.


Dana: She gaped at the twigs. "How on earth are you doing that?!"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She gaped at the twigs. "How on earth are you doing that?!"



Amber: " I just can. I was born with it. I can also do this." She raised her hand, and Dustin and Dana lifted a few inches off the ground.


----------



## The Villianess

Balthazar: He flew with Jori.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " I just can. I was born with it. I can also do this." She raised her hand, and Dustin and Dana lifted a few inches off the ground.


Dana: "Whoa okay!" She pulled out her blaster. "Put. Me. Down."

Dustin: "That's cool!" He rolled his eyes at Dana.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "Whoa okay!" She pulled out her blaster. "Put. Me. Down."
> 
> Dustin: "That's cool!" He rolled his eyes at Dana.



Amber: She set them down gently. It used to make her exhausted to do that, but as she got older it wasn't as bad. She took a sip of OJ to help regain energy.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: She set them down gently. It used to make her exhausted to do that, but as she got older it wasn't as bad. She took a sip of OJ to help regain energy.


Dana: "Never do that again, okay?"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "Never do that again, okay?"



Amber: " I won't, unless you're falling from a cliff." She remembered when she helped Amanda save Finn from falling off of Mount Everest ( the ride ).


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " I won't, unless you're falling from a cliff." She remembered when she helped Amanda save Finn from falling off of Mount Everest ( the ride ).


Dana: "Well, let's hope I'm never falling off a cliff then."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "Well, let's hope I'm never falling off a cliff then."



Amber: She laughed. " That would not be fun. At all. What's up with the glowing hand?""

Jason: He looked down and realized his iron fist was on. He explained what it was to her.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: She laughed. " That would not be fun. At all. What's up with the glowing hand?""
> 
> Jason: He looked down and realized his iron fist was on. He explained what it was to her.


Jenna: She listened to Jason, not realizing he'd been there.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: She listened to Jason, not realizing he'd been there.



Amber: " Wow. I watch the show on Disney XD when it's on at my foster home, but that isn't very often at all."


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Since I don't have much to do...

Jiang: He found Jess with Chao. "Hey Jess, can we ask you something?"

Chao: "See, its really important we keep up our training-"

Jiang: "-because you never know when the Emperor will need us-"

Chao: "-and we do things for him all the time, like capture criminals-"

Jiang: "-fight enemies-"

Chao: "-and go on diplomatic missions."

Jiang: "So we really need to keep in shape-"

Chao: "-and practice our martial arts and combat skills-"

Jiang: "-and the best way to do that is practice and fight against each other-"

Chao: "-especially since there's probably no one else of our skill here, except maybe Jason Rand, but we haven't seen him fight yet-"

Jiang: "-so really there's just us."

Chao: "So we were wondering-"

Jiang: "-if we could have permission to practice together and fight each other-"

Chao: "-to keep up our training."

Jiang and Chao: "Please?"


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Since I don't have much to do...
> 
> Jiang: He found Jess with Chao. "Hey Jess, can we ask you something?"
> 
> Chao: "See, its really important we keep up our training-"
> 
> Jiang: "-because you never know when the Emperor will need us-"
> 
> Chao: "-and we do things for him all the time, like capture criminals-"
> 
> Jiang: "-fight enemies-"
> 
> Chao: "-and go on diplomatic missions."
> 
> Jiang: "So we really need to keep in shape-"
> 
> Chao: "-and practice our martial arts and combat skills-"
> 
> Jiang: "-and the best way to do that is practice and fight against each other-"
> 
> Chao: "-especially since there's probably no one else of our skill here, except maybe Jason Rand, but we haven't seen him fight yet-"
> 
> Jiang: "-so really there's just us."
> 
> Chao: "So we were wondering-"
> 
> Jiang: "-if we could have permission to practice together and fight each other-"
> 
> Chao: "-to keep up our training."
> 
> Jiang and Chao: "Please?"



Jason: " I'm going to go talk to Chao and Jiang. I'll talk to you later." He found them talking to a counselor.


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " I'm going to go talk to Chao and Jiang. I'll talk to you later." He found them talking to a counselor.



Chao: She smiled at him. "Hey Jason!"

Jiang: "We're trying to get Jess to let us train-"

Chao: "-because it's really unfair that we can't-"

Jiang: "-and we really need to, seeing as we never know when the Emperor is going to give us a mission-"

Chao: "-and Mom and Dad really want us to keep in shape."


----------



## Orreed

OOC: Glad you guys like the cabin  I think your right, The Bartons will love the bunkbeds, espically Jay. I'm really excited for the Hulk out. Not for poor Hope, but for the story. May I suggest a sub fourm where we could post as our Avenger patent betting? Or we could just post thier bets on here. Or do a story. Or a different idea.

Jay: As he finshed his food he asked a question, "Are we assigned to do something after we finsh breakfast?"

OOC: I'm new here and have no idea XD


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Chao: She smiled at him. "Hey Jason!"
> 
> Jiang: "We're trying to get Jess to let us train-"
> 
> Chao: "-because it's really unfair that we can't-"
> 
> Jiang: "-and we really need to, seeing as we never know when the Emperor is going to give us a mission-"
> 
> Chao: "-and Mom and Dad really want us to keep in shape."





Orreed said:


> OOC: Glad you guys like the cabin  I think your right, The Bartons will love the bunkbeds, espically Jay. I'm really excited for the Hulk out. Not for poor Hope, but for the story. May I suggest a sub fourm where we could post as our Avenger patent betting? Or we could just post thier bets on here. Or do a story. Or a different idea.
> 
> Jay: As he finshed his food he asked a question, "Are we assigned to do something after we finsh breakfast?"
> 
> OOC: I'm new here and have no idea XD



OOC: Cindy started a marvel discussion thread, so we could use that.

Jason: " Okay."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OOC: Glad you guys like the cabin  I think your right, The Bartons will love the bunkbeds, espically Jay. I'm really excited for the Hulk out. Not for poor Hope, but for the story. May I suggest a sub fourm where we could post as our Avenger patent betting? Or we could just post thier bets on here. Or do a story. Or a different idea.
> 
> Jay: As he finshed his food he asked a question, "Are we assigned to do something after we finsh breakfast?"
> 
> OOC: I'm new here and have no idea XD



OOC: I think if I look maybe fifty pages back, I'll find the schedule.

I'm not sure how. I think if we actually post as them, then I should be Cap and Banner, you should be Clint and Natasha, Noelle should be Stark, and Doodle should be Thor, to correspond with the characters.

Yes, if Hope Hulks out, not only will it do things for the story, then not only Hope and the other Avengers especially be developed, but every other character that witnesses it will be developed, as they will have reactions. Plus, I could have General Ross detect her and then try to come after her, which would also develop poor Hope because Ross is her greatest fear.

Speaking of Hope, I wanted an opinion on this, but I think an interesting side to see of Hope would be the insecure side. I see her as the one who feels like the odd one out in the group, not sure if she is accepted sometimes, and feeling like she's ugly or a monster, and that other people think that about her, just like Ross.

Mike: "I don't know, is it on the phone thingamabob?"

Hope: "The camp app?"

Mike: "Yeah, that's it!"


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: This was my plan. Here's what the schedules are.



OOC: Finally, here it is, this was like on page 60 or something.


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> OOC: Cindy started a marvel discussion thread, so we could use that.
> 
> Jason: " Okay."



Chao: "She hasn't said anything yet though."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Jori: She soaked in the scene as she flew.  This was awesome!


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: She soaked in the scene as she flew.  This was awesome!



Balthazar: "This air is probably the highlight of the world. I would love to use this, maybe after I take over the world. But right now flying over the camp is nice, I have never wanted to swim."

*Meanwhile...*

Richard: "We escaped. All of the gypsys made it out alive thanks to my uncle."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I think if I look maybe fifty pages back, I'll find the schedule.
> 
> I'm not sure how. I think if we actually post as them, then I should be Cap and Banner, you should be Clint and Natasha, Noelle should be Stark, and Doodle should be Thor, to correspond with the characters.
> 
> Yes, if Hope Hulks out, not only will it do things for the story, then not only Hope and the other Avengers especially be developed, but every other character that witnesses it will be developed, as they will have reactions. Plus, I could have General Ross detect her and then try to come after her, which would also develop poor Hope because Ross is her greatest fear.
> 
> Speaking of Hope, I wanted an opinion on this, but I think an interesting side to see of Hope would be the insecure side. I see her as the one who feels like the odd one out in the group, not sure if she is accepted sometimes, and feeling like she's ugly or a monster, and that other people think that about her, just like Ross.
> 
> Mike: "I don't know, is it on the phone thingamabob?"
> 
> Hope: "The camp app?"
> 
> Mike: "Yeah, that's it!"



OOC: Posting as our adult Avenger sounds right. Maybe fill out the questions on here and put commentary as them. Ellen suggested we do it on the Marvel board. I need other people to make suggestions because I feel like I'm making too many and I want to make sure everyone has a good say. Deep about Hope. I like it. I agree seeing the insecure of Hope would be interesting. 

Jay: "Oh yeah! So I guess to lake's open. So we could do that, chill at our cabin, or try an activity like baseball or archery."



Fairywings said:


> OOC: Finally, here it is, this was like on page 60 or something.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "This air is probably the highlight of the world. I would love to use this, maybe after I take over the world. But right now flying over the camp is nice, I have never wanted to swim."
> 
> *Meanwhile...*
> 
> Richard: "We escaped. All of the gypsys made it out alive thanks to my uncle."



Jori: "Yes." she agreed.  Up in the air, flying over the camp, it was pretty nice.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OOC: Posting as our adult Avenger sounds right. Maybe fill out the questions on here and put commentary as them. Ellen suggested we do it on the Marvel board. I need other people to make suggestions because I feel like I'm making too many and I want to make sure everyone has a good say. Deep about Hope. I like it. I agree seeing the insecure of Hope would be interesting.
> 
> Clint: "Oh yeah! So I guess to lake's open. So we could do that, chill at our cabin, or try an activity like baseball or archery."



OOC: I think the Marvel board would be good, so it doesn't clog up this thread. Also, if anyone comes up with anything else to bet on, we can do those too.

I'm glad you like that about Hope. She's quickly becoming one of my deepest/most developed characters.

lol, I didn't know Clint was here.

You're welcome

Mike: "Are the girls allowed in the boys cabins?"

Hope: "If not, it might be better to go swim or do an activity."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: I think the Marvel board would be good, so it doesn't clog up this thread. Also, if anyone comes up with anything else to bet on, we can do those too.
> 
> I'm glad you like that about Hope. She's quickly becoming one of my deepest/most developed characters.
> 
> lol, I didn't know Clint was here.
> 
> You're welcome
> 
> Mike: "Are the girls allowed in the boys cabins?"
> 
> Hope: "If not, it might be better to go swim or do an activity."



OOC: Sounds good. Arg I always call him Clint. XD

Jay: Oh I didn't think about no girls. We'll have to find a different place to hang out later. Swimming sounds fun. We have to go back to the cabins so we'll all reunite at the pool.

Evelyn: She nodded.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OOC: Sounds good. Arg I always call him Clint. XD
> 
> Jay: Oh I didn't think about no girls. We'll have to find a different place to hang out later. Swimming sounds fun. We have to go back to the cabins so we'll all reunite at the pool.
> 
> Evelyn: She nodded.



OOC: lol. And Mike's talking to the others, not Jay, Evelyn and Hope.

Hope: "Swimming sounds fun."

Mike: "Everyone all right with that?"


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: lol. And Mike's talking to the others, not Jay, Evelyn and Hope.
> 
> Hope: "Swimming sounds fun."
> 
> Mike: "Everyone all right with that?"



OOC: Oh okay haha.

Bartons: They nodded.


----------



## Cinderella8

Alana: "What do you want to do now?"

Jenna: "Alana, would you mind if I joined you and Dana...?"

Dana: "I'm fine with it."

Alana: "We could go hang out by the lake."

Jenna: Her face turned pink. "Um, well, I don't really swim..."

Alana: "We don't have to swim, we can just hang around, I guess."

Jenna: "Okay." The three headed towards the lake.


----------



## Orreed

Jay: He headed to Cabin 14 with Mike.

Evelyn: She walked with Hope part of the way, but at one point went separate paths. Evelyn hoped her roommates were nice. When she was walking alone she noticed a really handsome boy. Well there had already been a few this morning, but this one was extra. He was alluring and mysterious. Evelyn wondered if she should say a friendly hello or ask for directions just for the sake of it. Or she could be like her normal self, afraid and keep on walking by.(OOC: She's describing Luke.)


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "What do you want to do now?"
> 
> Jenna: "Alana, would you mind if I joined you and Dana...?"
> 
> Dana: "I'm fine with it."
> 
> Alana: "We could go hang out by the lake."
> 
> Jenna: Her face turned pink. "Um, well, I don't really swim..."
> 
> Alana: "We don't have to swim, we can just hang around, I guess."
> 
> Jenna: "Okay." The three headed towards the lake.



Amber: She followed them quietly. She didn't like being alone, especially with Liam. She missed Amanda and Jess so much. At least she got to be with them as she slept-even if they were fighting on the cruise ship.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: He headed to Cabin 14 with Mike.
> 
> Evelyn: She walked with Hope part of the way, but at one point went seprate paths. Evelyn hoped her roomates were nice. When she was walking alone she noticed a really handsome boy. Well there had already been a few this morning, but this one was extra. He was alluring and mysterious. Evelyn wondered if she should say a friendly hello or ask for directions just for the sake of it.



Mike: Mike walked back to Cabin 14 with Jay.

Hope: She walked with Evelyn partway, but had to leave her to head to her own cabin. She wondered what the girls in Cabin 4 were like. She hope she wouldn't be called ugly, a freak or a monster. In some of the places she lived, some of the girls had called her ugly, or a freak or nerd because Hope liked science so much, they hadn't called her a monster though, because they didn't know about the gamma inside her. General Ross had called her a freak though. He had in real life, and he did in her dreams every night. Was she really an ugly freak or monster?


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: She followed them quietly. She didn't like being alone, especially with Liam. She missed Amanda and Jess so much. At least she got to be with them as she slept-even if they were fighting on the cruise ship.



Alana: She sat down in the middle of Dana and Jenna.

Jenna: She waved at Amber. "Wanna sit by me?" she asked invitingly.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She sat down in the middle of Dana and Jenna.
> 
> Jenna: She waved at Amber. "Wanna sit by me?" she asked invitingly.



Amber: " Sure!" She sat down, staring at the lake.

Tim: He asked Eli, " Do you want to swim at the lake?"

Eli: He couldn't with his heart reactor. " No thanks. I don't swim." None of his friends knew he had a heart reactor, not even the other Avenger's kids. The Avengers themselves knew though.

Tim: " I could teach you."

Eli: " I'm fine." He hoped he didn't sound mean.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " Sure!" She sat down, staring at the lake.
> 
> Tim: He asked Eli, " Do you want to swim at the lake?"
> 
> Eli: He couldn't with his heart reactor. " No thanks. I don't swim." None of his friends knew he had a heart reactor, not even the other Avenger's kids. The Avengers themselves knew though.
> 
> Tim: " I could teach you."
> 
> Eli: " I'm fine." He hoped he didn't sound mean.


Jenna: Jenna looked out into the lake, and couldn't help but think of swimming. "Do any of you guys like swimming?" she asked out loud.

Alana: "I LOVE it!" she said.

Jenna: "I just hate the feeling of being wet... I guess that's the animal part of me," she admitted, putting her hand around her amulet.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: Jenna looked out into the lake, and couldn't help but think of swimming. "Do any of you guys like swimming?" she asked out loud.
> 
> Alana: "I LOVE it!" she said.
> 
> Jenna: "I just hate the feeling of being wet... I guess that's the animal part of me," she admitted, putting her hand around her amulet.



Amber: She stared at the water. " I've never gone swimming before. None of the foster cares could afford to bring all of us to the pool, so none of us ever went."

OOC: Gotta go.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: She stared at the water. " I've never gone swimming before. None of the foster cares could afford to bring all of us to the pool, so none of us ever went."
> 
> OOC: Gotta go.


OOC Mkay

Jenna: "Well that kinda stinks," she admitted. "I've had plenty of opportunities to swim... Just don't wanna."


----------



## The Villianess

Balthazar: He did a corkscrew.


----------



## Orreed

Orreed said:


> Jay: He headed to Cabin 14 with Mike.
> 
> Evelyn: She walked with Hope part of the way, but at one point went separate paths. Evelyn hoped her roommates were nice. When she was walking alone she noticed a really handsome boy. Well there had already been a few this morning, but this one was extra. He was alluring and mysterious. Evelyn wondered if she should say a friendly hello or ask for directions just for the sake of it. Or she could be like her normal self, afraid and keep on walking by.(OOC: She's describing Luke.)



OOC: Hey Cindy do you still want the Luke/Evelyn romance to happen? You didn't respond to this and it was aimed towards you but you never responded. If you don't that's fine.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Chao and Jiang are still waiting for an answer, and frankly I have no idea where Andrew is at this point, so I shall do other things...

Percy: He was walking around when he bumped into someone. "Oh sorry, I was paying attention to the scenery. I'm Percy, who are you?"

Tiare: "I'm Tiare, nice to meet you Percy."

Percy: "Curious.......Tiare's a strange name. Are you from Wonderland?"

Tiare: "No, I'm from Hawaii. I'm Lilo and Nani's sister. Are you related to Alice? You mentioned Wonderland."

Percy: "Why yes, I am. I'm her older brother."

Meanwhile.....

Mike: He grabbed his blue and red swim trunks. They were his favorite colors, and everyone always teased him about it. He changed into his swim trunks and grabbed a towel.

Meanwhile..........

Hope: When she entered the cabin again, she didn't see any of the girls she shared Cabin 4 with. They'll probably hate me, I'm such an ugly freak, she thought. She changed into her purple swim suit and stared into the mirror. She didn't see a pretty girl there, even though her father always called her pretty. She had messy black hair, dull green eyes, and ugly freckles. She sighed.


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Jay: He headed to Cabin 14 with Mike.
> 
> Evelyn: She walked with Hope part of the way, but at one point went separate paths. Evelyn hoped her roommates were nice. When she was walking alone she noticed a really handsome boy. Well there had already been a few this morning, but this one was extra. He was alluring and mysterious. Evelyn wondered if she should say a friendly hello or ask for directions just for the sake of it. Or she could be like her normal self, afraid and keep on walking by.(OOC: She's describing Luke.)





Orreed said:


> OOC: Hey Cindy do you still want the Luke/Evelyn romance to happen? You didn't respond to this and it was aimed towards you but you never responded. If you don't that's fine.



OOC Whoops! I didn't see that post, yeah, I'll respond, I never saw it  

Luke: He noticed someone semi-familiar walk by, but he couldn't quite put a pin on who it was. His voice seemed to catch in his throat as he spoke. "Um, hey, I don't think I've seen you around yet. I'm Luke."

OOC Back on soon


----------



## Doodle98

Gordon: he was walking with his sister. He stopped when he saw a girl. "Father was right! Girls here are stunning!"

Thora: she slapped Gordon.

Gordon: he smiled. "Thank you sister. I needed that."

Thora: "I know."


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he was walking with his sister. He stopped when he saw a girl. "Father was right! Girls here are stunning!"
> 
> Thora: she slapped Gordon.
> 
> Gordon: he smiled. "Thank you sister. I needed that."
> 
> Thora: "I know."


OOC


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Whoops! I didn't see that post, yeah, I'll respond, I never saw it
> 
> Luke: He noticed someone semi-familiar walk by, but he couldn't quite put a pin on who it was. His voice seemed to catch in his throat as he spoke. "Um, hey, I don't think I've seen you around yet. I'm Luke."
> 
> OOC Back on soon



OOC: No problem

Evelyn: She tensed up slightly. The guy was actually walking towards her now. Stay calm, she told her self. For a little, he looked familiar. She pushed the thought away as she really didn't have time to think about it. "Hi. I'm Evelyn. I just arrived about a hour ago." She smiled. "Nice to meet you!" She held out her hand for a shake.


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> OOC: No problem
> 
> Evelyn: She tensed up slightly. The guy was actually walking towards her now. Stay calm, she told her self. For a little, he looked familiar. She pushed the thought away as she really didn't have time to think about it. "Hi. I'm Evelyn. I just arrived about a hour ago." She smiled. "Nice to meet you!" She held out her hand for a shake.


Luke: He hesitated, then shook her hand carefully. Why was she so familiar, even though he was sure he hadn't seen her yet at camp?


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: He hesitated, then shook her hand carefully. Why was she so familiar, even though he was sure he hadn't seen her yet at camp?



Evelyn: She found it odd why Luke was so hesitant. This gave her a moment to ponder, no still couldn't get it. The face and language, it was so familiar... "Well nice meeting you Luke. I'll see you around."


----------



## 1elle2

Eli: He watched the two, surprised they didn't recognize each other. He grinned. Maybe Luke wasn't as bad as his dad...


----------



## Fairywings

Mike: Finally ready, he headed down to the lake and waited for the others.

Hope: She sighed. It was time to go, they were probably waiting on her. She grabbed a towel and headed to the lake.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Mike: Finally ready, he headed down to the lake and waited for the others.
> 
> Hope: She sighed. It was time to go, they were probably waiting on her. She grabbed a towel and headed to the lake.



Jay: Ready he got to the lake and saw Mike. He would playfully tease how he was wearing red, white, and blue again but he could'nt really say much considering he wore a marronish purple quite often. 



1elle2 said:


> Eli: He watched the two, surprised they didn't recognize each other. He grinned. Maybe Luke wasn't as bad as his dad...



OOC: Just FYI not ignoring this post just waiting for a response from Luke first. Question, is Eli being sneaky and Evelyn does'nt notice him or does she notice him?


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: Ready he got to the lake and saw Mike. He would playfully tease how he was wearing red, white, and blue again but he could'nt really say much considering he wore a marronish purple quite often.
> 
> 
> 
> OOC: Just FYI not ignoring this post just waiting for a response from Luke first. Question, is Eli being sneaky and Evelyn does'nt notice him or does she notice him?



Mike: "Hi Jay. Seen any of the others yet?"

Hope; As she left her cabin, she considered turning back. _I don't really fit in, do I, I'm a monster._ But she had said she would meet them, so she kept her word and headed to the lake


----------



## 1elle2

OOC: He's just sitting near by them. She can see him.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Mike: "Hi Jay. Seen any of the others yet?"
> 
> Hope; As she left her cabin, she considered turning back. _I don't really fit in, do I, I'm a monster._ But she had said she would meet them, so she kept her word and headed to the lake



Jay: "Sorry Jay, I haven't." He laughed. "I wonder if something crazy is happening within a hour of being here. With our group, it's possible."



1elle2 said:


> OOC: He's just sitting near by them. She can see him.



OOC: Okay Thanks!


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Sorry Jay, I haven't." He laughed. "I wonder if something crazy is happening within a hour of being here. With our group, it's possible."
> 
> 
> 
> OOC: Okay Thanks!



Mike: "It certainly is!"

Hope: "She approached the beach of the lake and waved uncertainly at them.


----------



## 1elle2

Eli: He saw Hope and decided to follow her. He figured she'd needed some moral support. They arrived at the lake. He sat down by the water.


----------



## Doodle98

Thora and Gordon: they walked over to their friends,


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: He did a corkscrew.



Jori: "Whoa!" when they were upright again she laughed.


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Eli: He saw Holly and decided to follow her. He figured she'd needed some moral support. They arrived at the lake. He sat down by the water.



OOC: Holly's part of the Hogwarts thread, this is Hope.


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Holly's part of the Hogwarts thread, this is Hope.



OOC: Crud. Typo.


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> OOC: Crud. Typo.



OOC: It's okay, just thought I'd mention it.

BTW, not sure if you guys guessed, but her middle name Elizabeth is for Elizabeth "Betty" Ross, Bruce's true love.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Mike: "It certainly is!"
> 
> Hope: "She approached the beach of the lake and waved uncertainly at them.





Doodle98 said:


> Thora and Gordon: they walked over to their friends,



Jay: Jay was excited everyone was arriving. He was confused although why Hope looked so unconfident. "Hey Gordon and Thora." Aimed at Hope he greeted her, "Hello Lovely!" "It's great most of the gang is here. I wonder where my sister is... eh. She probably is chasing a butterfly or something."


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Jay: Jay was excited everyone was arriving. He was confused although why Hope looked so unconfident. "Hey Gordon and Thora." Aimed at Hope he greeted her, "Hello Lovely!" "It's great most of the gang is here. I wonder where my sister is... eh. She probably is chasing a butterfly or something."



Thora: "Oh I love butterflies! What magnificent creatures! Oh, you didn't-I'll shut up now."


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: "Oh I love butterflies! What magnificent creatures! Oh, you didn't-I'll shut up now."



Eli: " It's okay Thora. I like butterflies too. " he joked lightly.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: Jay was excited everyone was arriving. He was confused although why Hope looked so unconfident. "Hey Gordon and Thora." Aimed at Hope he greeted her, "Hello Lovely!" "It's great most of the gang is here. I wonder where my sister is... eh. She probably is chasing a butterfly or something."





Doodle98 said:


> Thora: "Oh I love butterflies! What magnificent creatures! Oh, you didn't-I'll shut up now."



Mike: He grinned and said hello to everyone with an easy smile.

Hope: Modest as ever, Hope looked around, before she realized Jay was talking to her. Oh. "Hi," she managed with a slight blush. "Yes, they are quite nice," she said to Thora quickly.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Mike: He grinned and said hello to everyone with an easy smile.
> 
> Hope: Modest as ever, Hope looked around, before she realized Jay was talking to her. Oh. "Hi," she managed with a slight blush. "Yes, they are quite nice," she said to Thora quickly.



Thora: she laid on the beach. "I have no idea how to human. It's too hard."


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she laid on the beach. "I have no idea how to human. It's too hard."



Eli: " We'll help you. Don't worry. "


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: "Oh I love butterflies! What magnificent creatures! Oh, you didn't-I'll shut up now."





1elle2 said:


> Eli: " It's okay Thora. I like butterflies too. " he joked lightly.





Fairywings said:


> Mike: He grinned and said hello to everyone with an easy smile.
> 
> Hope: Modest as ever, Hope looked around, before she realized Jay was talking to her. Oh. "Hi," she managed with a slight blush. "Yes, they are quite nice," she said to Thora quickly.



Jay: He grinned at his friends reactions. And Hope's. He wondered if that was a blush. Jay hoped so.


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " We'll help you. Don't worry. "



Thora: she smiled at him. "Thanks."

Gordon: he rolled his eyes.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she laid on the beach. "I have no idea how to human. It's too hard."



Mike: "I agree, the modern world's hard sometimes."

OOC: I'm not sure whether he's from the past and was frozen like his dad, or if he's from modern times but raised old-fashioned.


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she smiled at him. "Thanks."
> 
> Gordon: he rolled his eyes.



Eli: He hoped no one tried to get him to swim...


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Mike: "I agree, the modern world's hard sometimes."
> 
> OOC: I'm not sure whether he's from the past and was frozen like his dad, or if he's from modern times but raised old-fashioned.



Thora:  "So many expressions and customs I have yet to learn." She moaned. "What does LOL mean anyways?"

Gordon: "That's a thing? You're sure? Weird. LOL. Loll. Lol." He repeated over and over.


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Thora:  "So many expressions and customs I have yet to learn." She moaned. "What does LOL mean anyways?"
> 
> Gordon: "That's a thing? You're sure? Weird. LOL. Loll. Lol." He repeated over and over.



Eli: " It stands for laugh out loud. You write it or text it when something is funny. "


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Thora:  "So many expressions and customs I have yet to learn." She moaned. "What does LOL mean anyways?"
> 
> Gordon: "That's a thing? You're sure? Weird. LOL. Loll. Lol." He repeated over and over.





1elle2 said:


> Eli: " It stands for laugh out loud. You write it or text it when something is funny. "



Mike: He smiled. "Now I understand why you keep texting me that anytime we start joking."


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Mike: He smiled. "Now I understand why you keep texting me that anytime we start joking."



Eli: " Sorry about that. I didn't really even think about it. "


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " Sorry about that. I didn't really even think about it. "



Mike: "It's okay, I get it now. Besides, I'm glad you explained it rather than your dad, he would be laughing at me between words."

Hope: She sat with her friends, attempting to keep the 'storm cloud' at bay.


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Mike: "It's okay, I get it now. Besides, I'm glad you explained it rather than your dad, he would be laughing at me between words."
> 
> Hope: She sat with her friends, attempting to keep the 'storm cloud' at bay.



Eli: " You're probably right. "


----------



## Orreed

Jay: Eli we should show the others Urban Dictionary sometime.


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Jay: Eli we should show the others Urban Dictionary sometime.



Gordon: "Huh? What's that?"


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> Jay: Eli we should show the others Urban Dictionary sometime.



Eli: " Sure. "


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "Huh? What's that?"



Jay: "It's a website mostly run by teenagers. It defines a lot of teen words or in their view.", he chuckled. "A lot of stuff on there is a joke although don't take anything too seriously."


----------



## Fairywings

Mike: "Huh?"

Hope: "That might be a good idea."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "It's a website mostly run by teenagers. It defines a lot of teen words or in their view.", he chuckled. "A lot of stuff on there is a joke although don't take anything too seriously."



Mike: "And this is supposed to be helpful how?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Mike: "And this is supposed to be helpful how?"



Thora: she shrugged, looking at Mike.


----------



## 1elle2

Eli: He shrugged. " You'd be a bit more in the loop. "


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Eli: He shrugged. " You'd be a bit more in the loop. "



Gordon: "What loop?"


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "What loop?"



Eli: He face palmed. " It means you'll know what everyone is talking about. "


----------



## Orreed

1elle2 said:


> Eli: He face palmed. " It means you'll know what everyone is talking about. "



Jay: Don't worry. By the end of the summer Eli and I, also known now as your Modern Teachers, will have you all be pros!


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Eli: He face palmed. " It means you'll know what everyone is talking about. "



Mike: "But why is it a loop?"

Hope: She sighed. This would be a long day. Between her helpless friends and her strange mood...


----------



## IndigoFaith

OOC:  Nothing big happened since yesterday,right?


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Mike: "But why is it a loop?"
> 
> Hope: She sighed. This would be a long day. Between her helpless friends and her strange mood...



Eli: " Well, a loop is a circle, like a circle of people who knows the same things. "


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " Well, a loop is a circle, like a circle of people who knows the same things. "



Mike: He nodded in understanding.


----------



## Orreed

1elle2 said:
			
		

> Eli: " Well, a loop is a circle, like a circle of people who knows the same things. "



Jay: Pulls out smartphone and looks up out of the loop.

 "Out of the loop 

Uninformed. Ignorant of the situation. Not receiving appropriate information. Think of "the loop" as being a communications channel, and therefore being out of the loop means no one is communicating with you to get you the information you need.

Manager: Why did you miss today's staff meeting?

Employee: I didn't know there was one scheduled. I was completely out of the loop."


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> Jay: Pulls out smartphone and looks up out of the loop.
> 
> "Out of the loop
> 
> Uninformed. Ignorant of the situation. Not receiving appropriate information. Think of "the loop" as being a communications channel, and therefore being out of the loop means no one is communicating with you to get you the information you need.
> 
> Manager: Why did you miss today's staff meeting?
> 
> Employee: I didn't know there was one scheduled. I was completely out of the loop."



OOC: Did you google that or something?


----------



## Fairywings

IndigoFaith said:


> OOC:  Nothing big happened since yesterday,right?



OOC: Don't know what you'd call big. There was a scene in the mess hall, lots od people were talking, there's new characters too, look at the front page...


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: Pulls out smartphone and looks up out of the loop.
> 
> "Out of the loop
> 
> Uninformed. Ignorant of the situation. Not receiving appropriate information. Think of "the loop" as being a communications channel, and therefore being out of the loop means no one is communicating with you to get you the information you need.
> 
> Manager: Why did you miss today's staff meeting?
> 
> Employee: I didn't know there was one scheduled. I was completely out of the loop."



Mike: "Oh, okay." He smiled.


----------



## IndigoFaith

Wind: She decided to go exploring.  The nature surrounding the camp was so inviting to her.  She was used to exploring, just like her parents, so she set off to take a walk.

Winifred: She decided to tweak her invention.  She went to her cabin.

Star: She wondered what everyone else was doing.

Jewel: She took a nap.


----------



## Fairywings

Hope: She zoned out of the conversation, thinking of last night's nightmare. It was the latest in a series of recurring nightmares. Events we slightly different, but they all lead top the same result: General Ross chasing her and her father, catching them, and using a variety of ways to torture and kill them. She always woke up right before she died. Sometimes her dad was already dead when she woke up, sometimes not. Last night was particularly bad, apparently she had been screaming for several minutes before her father could wake her. She was deathly afraid of Ross. On foreign shores he couldn't outright chase them, he had no authority, but here in the US not even the Avengers could stop him from coming here and taking her. The Hulk in her made her a monster that should be put down, even if she was fifteen. She was sometimes glad she didn't see her friends much, she was pretty sure they didn't know about her nightmares, and she they didn't know about Ross, and she would like to keep it that way.

OOC: I got the idea that maybe Ross should learn she's in the US and come for her, what do you think?


----------



## Orreed

1elle2 said:
			
		

> OOC: Did you google that or something?



OOC: Yeah I used Urban Dictionary.

Jay: "Well I don't know where where my sister is but let's get in the water!! I'll just text her saying we got in if she still wants to come."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Hope: She zoned out of the conversation, thinking of last night's nightmare. It was the latest in a series of recurring nightmares. Events we slightly different, but they all lead top the same result: General Ross chasing her and her father, catching them, and using a variety of ways to torture and kill them. She always woke up right before she died. Sometimes her dad was already dead when she woke up, sometimes not. Last night was particularly bad, apparently she had been screaming for several minutes before her father could wake her. She was deathly afraid of Ross. On foreign shores he couldn't outright chase them, he had no authority, but here in the US not even the Avengers could stop him from coming here and taking her. The Hulk in her made her a monster that should be put down, even if she was fifteen. She was sometimes glad she didn't see her friends much, she was pretty sure they didn't know about her nightmares, and she they didn't know about Ross, and she would like to keep it that way.
> 
> OOC: I got the idea that maybe Ross should learn she's in the US and come for her, what do you think?



OOC: I like that idea!


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> OOC: Yeah I used Urban Dictionary.
> 
> Jay: "Well I don't know where where my sister is but let's get in the water!! I'll just text her saying we got in if she still wants to come."



OOC: I like the idea too. 

Eli: He stared at the water. He hasn't told them about his heart yet. It had happened 3 months ago.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OOC: Yeah I used Urban Dictionary.
> 
> Jay: "Well I don't know where where my sister is but let's get in the water!! I'll just text her saying we got in if she still wants to come."





Orreed said:


> OOC: I like that idea!



OOC: Awesome, don't know when it would happen, but it'll be interesting.

Hope: She was still zoned out, so she didn't really hear Jay.

Mike: He grinned and jumped into the lake.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Awesome, don't know when it would happen, but it'll be interesting.
> 
> Hope: She was still zoned out, so she didn't really hear Jay.
> 
> Mike: He grinned and jumped into the lake.



Jay: Jay jumped into the lake right after Mike, laughing. He saw the others on shore and splashed them all expect Eli. He had a strange gut feeling not to. "Come on in!"


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: Jay jumped into the lake right after Mike, laughing. He saw the others on shore and splashed them all expect Eli. He had a strange gut feeling not to. "Come on in!"



Hope: She snapped out of it very obviously. "Oh, are we in the water now?" She blushed - this time noticeably - and got in the water.


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> Jay: Jay jumped into the lake right after Mike, laughing. He saw the others on shore and splashed them all expect Eli. He had a strange gut feeling not to. "Come on in!"



Eli: " I'll pass. Maybe later. "


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Night!


----------



## 1elle2

OOC: Bye!


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Whoa!" when they were upright again she laughed.



Balthazar: "Having fun, Jori?"


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Hope: She snapped out of it very obviously. "Oh, are we in the water now?" She blushed - this time noticeably - and got in the water.





1elle2 said:


> Eli: " I'll pass. Maybe later. "



Jay: "Awh yeah we are!" He smile got bigger as he noticed she was blushing for sure this time. "Come on Stark. What's holding you back?"


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Awh yeah we are!" He smile got bigger as he noticed she was blushing for sure this time. "Come on Stark. What's holding you back?"



Eli: " I'm not feeling great. I might come in later. "


----------



## Orreed

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " I'm not feeling great. I might come in later. "



Jay: "Oh Okay. Tell me if you need anything."


----------



## Doodle98

Thora: she slowly got into the water. "It's cold!"

Gordin: "Oh stop, sister." He jumped in, splashing her.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "Having fun, Jori?"



Jori: "This is so cool! You're lucky, you probably do this all the time."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Awh yeah we are!" He smile got bigger as he noticed she was blushing for sure this time. "Come on Stark. What's holding you back?"



Hope: She smiled a little, then ducked under water and soaked her hair before coming back up and pushing it from her face.


----------



## 1elle2

Amber: She watched everyone swim.


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: She found it odd why Luke was so hesitant. This gave her a moment to ponder, no still couldn't get it. The face and language, it was so familiar... "Well nice meeting you Luke. I'll see you around."



Luke: He nodded. "Nice meeting you, too." Then, he headed back to his cabin, mind now focused on Evelyn, and why she seemed so familiar.

Alana: She saw a new group of kids (the young Avengers) come towards the lake and wondered who they were.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: He nodded. "Nice meeting you, too." Then, he headed back to his cabin, mind now focused on Evelyn, and why she seemed so familiar.
> 
> Alana: She saw a new group of kids (the young Avengers) come towards the lake and wondered who they were.



Eli: He saw a girl staring at them. He thought her name was Alana. He waved at her and the three other girls sitting next to her. 

Amber: She saw a boy wave at them. She smiled at him.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Eli: He saw a girl staring at them. He thought her name was Alana. He waved at her and the three other girls sitting next to her.
> 
> Amber: She saw a boy wave at them. She smiled at him.


Alana: She waved at the boy.

Dana: She raised an eyebrow at the boy waving, not waving back.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: He nodded. "Nice meeting you, too." Then, he headed back to his cabin, mind now focused on Evelyn, and why she seemed so familiar.
> 
> Alana: She saw a new group of kids (the young Avengers) come towards the lake and wondered who they were.





1elle2 said:


> Eli: He saw a girl staring at them. He thought her name was Alana. He waved at her and the three other girls sitting next to her.
> 
> Amber: She saw a boy wave at them. She smiled at him.



Hope: She waved cautiously at them as well. She hadn't been around Americans other than the Young Avengers in some time.


----------



## Doodle98

Gordon: he looked at the girls and his eyes widened. "Thank Odin!"

Thora: she slapped Gordon again.

Gordon: he barely flinched when his sister slapped him.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he looked at the girls and his eyes widened. "Thank Odin!"
> 
> Thora: she slapped Gordon again.
> 
> Gordon: he barely flinched when his sister slapped him.


Alana: She stifled a laugh as she watched a girl that may be one boy's sister slap him.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She waved at the boy.
> 
> Dana: She raised an eyebrow at the boy waving, not waving back.



Eli: He was pretty sure that last girl was an anti. But that didn't mean that she was nasty, like Luke. Not every single one was evil. 

Amber: She stared at the water and got an idea. She formed a small ball of water, and it started hovering a few inches above the lake. She played around with it, zooming back and forth and spinning. She noticed the girl slapping the boy. They were twins probably.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She stifled a laugh as she watched a girl that may be one boy's sister slap him.



Gordon: he swam up to the girl. "Hello, I am Gordon Thorson." He kissed her hand.

Thora: she rolled her eyes.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Eli: He was pretty sure that last girl was an anti. But that didn't mean that she was nasty, like Luke. Not every single one was evil.
> 
> Amber: She stared at the water and got an idea. She formed a small ball of water, and it started hovering a few inches above the lake. She played around with it, zooming back and forth and spinning. She noticed the girl slapping the boy. They were twins probably.



Jenna: She watched Amber play with the water.



Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he swam up to the girl. "Hello, I am Gordon Thorson." He kissed her hand.
> 
> Thora: she rolled her eyes.



Alana: Her face turned pink and she laughed. "Hi, I'm Alana Russo," she said.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: She watched Amber play with the water.
> 
> Alana: Her face turned pink and she laughed. "Hi, I'm Alana Russo," she said.



Gordon: "Well hello, Alana Russo." He said politely.


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he swam up to the girl. "Hello, I am Gordon Thorson." He kissed her hand.
> 
> Thora: she rolled her eyes.



Amber: She smiled at him. Alana already had someone crushing on her. Amber secretly had a crush on Finn, but he liked her sister Amanda. She looked at Gordon's sister like ' What is he thinking?'


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "Well hello, Alana Russo." He said politely.


Alana: She smiled and decided she should greet Gordon's possible sister. "Hi," she said politely.

OOC My RP characters have such an awesome love life... my crush doesn't know I exist... *facedesk*


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Amber: She smiled at him. Alana already had someone crushing on her. Amber secretly had a crush on Finn, but he liked her sister Amanda. She looked at his sister like ' What is he thinking?'



Thora: she shrugged. She swam up behind her brother and pulled him down into the water.

Gordon: he gasped as he fell under.

Thora: "Please forgive my brother." She said smiling, until her brother pulled her under.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she shrugged. She swam up behind her brother and pulled him down into the water.
> 
> Gordon: he gasped as he fell under.
> 
> Thora: "Please forgive my brother." She said smiling, until her brother pulled her under.


Alana: "Um.. okay?" She laughed and turned to Dana, Jenna, and Amber. "Well, that happened."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She smiled and decided she should greet Gordon's possible sister. "Hi," she said politely.
> 
> OOC My RP characters have such an awesome love life... my crush doesn't know I exist... *facedesk*



OOC: Well in RPs you can do anything you want following the rules of the game  



Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she shrugged. She swam up behind her brother and pulled him down into the water.
> 
> Gordon: he gasped as he fell under.
> 
> Thora: "Please forgive my brother." She said smiling, until her brother pulled her under.



Hope: ".......Aaaannnddd here they go," she said with an eyeroll. It wasn't too often, but Gordon and Thora did fight.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "Um.. okay?" She laughed and turned to Dana, Jenna, and Amber. "Well, that happened."



Gordon: he and his sister were pulling each other under over and over.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Well in RPs you can do anything you want following the rules of the game
> 
> 
> 
> Hope: ".......Aaaannnddd here they go," she said with an eyeroll. It wasn't too often, but Gordon and Thora did fight.


OOC  Hear that, world? Please turn into a RP.

Peter: He headed over to the lake again, watching everyone.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC  Hear that, world? Please turn into a RP.
> 
> Peter: He headed over to the lake again, watching everyone.



OOC: lol, then our lives would be so fun.


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she shrugged. She swam up behind her brother and pulled him down into the water.
> 
> Gordon: he gasped as he fell under.
> 
> Thora: "Please forgive my brother." She said smiling, until her brother pulled her under.



Amber: " Thor's kids?"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " Thor's kids?"


Alana: Her eyes widened. "No way," she said. "This camp just got twenty percent better."


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: Her eyes widened. "No way," she said. "This camp just got twenty percent better."



Gordon: he held his sister under. "So as I was saying-woah!" He was dragged under again.


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he held his sister under. "So as I was saying-woah!" He was dragged under again.



Amber: She lifted Gordon out of the water and next to Alana.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he held his sister under. "So as I was saying-woah!" He was dragged under again.


Alana: She looked at Gordon. "Do you guys always fight like this?"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She watched. "Um, should we be doing something about that...?"



Amber: It looked like it...


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Amber: She lifted Gordon out of the water and next to Alana.



Thora: "Thanks a lot."

Gordon: he smiled and ran his hand through his wet blonde hair.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: It looked like it...


OOC Yeah sorry about that, I edited my post 

Alana: She looked at Gordon. "Um, are you okay?"


----------



## Fairywings

Hope: "No one can keep them from fighting."


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: "Thanks a lot."
> 
> Gordon: he smiled and ran his hand through his wet blonde hair.



Amber: She jumped in the water and stood up. She had borrowed one of Charlene's swimming suits. She swam over to a girl with black hair. ( Hope) " What's your name?"


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She looked at Gordon. "Do you guys always fight like this?"



Gordon: "Yeah." He said embarrassed.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She looked at Gordon. "Do you guys always fight like this?"



Hope: "All. The. Time. If things haven't changed, that is."


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "Yeah." He said embarrassed.


Alana: "Wow. I don't have siblings, so I don't know what that feels like. I have gotten into arguments with my cousins, though."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "All. The. Time. If things haven't changed, that is."



Thora: she rolled her eyes. "Thanks, Hope."


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "All. The. Time. If things haven't changed, that is."



Amber: She swam over to the girl. " Hi! I'm Amber. What's your name?"


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "Wow. I don't have siblings, so I don't know what that feels like. I have gotten into arguments with my cousins, though."



Gordon: "we were raised warriors, it just happens."


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "we were raised warriors, it just happens."


Alana: "I guess so. We just argue over who gets the front seat in the car..."


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Amber: She jumped in the water and stood up. She had borrowed one of Charlene's swimming suits. She swam over to a girl with black hair. ( Hope) " What's your name?"



Hope: She looked around, only to realize she was talking to her. "Oh. Um, uh, Hope." She didn't her last name, unfortunately Banner was not a common name and the girl might know General Ross.


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Hope: She looked around, only to realize she was talking to her. "Oh. Um, uh, Hope." She didn't her last name, unfortunately Banner was not a common name and the girl might know General Ross.



Amber: " I'm Amber. So are all of the Avenger's kids here?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Jenna: She really wanted to get in the lake to meet everyone, but wasn't ready to get soaked for that. She sat at the shore, only letting the water touch her feet.


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " I'm Amber. So are all of the Avenger's kids here?"



Hope: "Yeah, coincidentally. Unless our parents planned this without our knowledge."


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "Yeah, coincidentally. Unless our parents planned this without our knowledge."



Amber: " I needed to get out of my foster home."


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " I needed to get out of my foster home."



Hope: "Ah." There was nothing really she could say to that.


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "Ah." There was nothing really she could say to that.



Amber: " It's okay there, but the girls there have always known there was something different about me and my two sisters. But we made friends in other places."  She had a feeling she made Hope nervous. Jess had mentioned this girl in her dreams, and had drawn a picture of her. She made another little orb of water and played with it to distract her thoughts. Knowing the future was a curse sometimes...


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " It's okay there, but the girls there have always known there was something different about me and my two sisters. But we made friends in other places."  She had a feeling she made Hope nervous. Jess had mentioned this girl in her dreams, and had drawn a picture of her. She made another little orb of water and played with it to distract her thoughts. Knowing the future was a curse sometimes...



Hope: "I can't really relate, but I've never met my mom, so I guess we're similar in that department." She didn't know if the other Avengers kids knew, but surely they had to have figured it out by now, so if they hadn't she didn't care.


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "I can't really relate, but I've never met my mom, so I guess we're similar in that department." She didn't know if the other Avengers kids knew, but surely they had to have figured it out by now, so if they hadn't she didn't care.



Amber: " Our parents just sort of disappeared. I can remember bits of them, but I was so young at the time. So, who's your dad?"

Liam: He jumped into the lake, not noticing Amber and the young avengers.


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: He nodded. "Nice meeting you, too." Then, he headed back to his cabin, mind now focused on Evelyn, and why she seemed so familiar.
> 
> Evelyn: She headed back to her cabin, giddy. She did wonder why he looked familiar. Well she did live in NYC and saw tons of people everyday. It was probably just that. She did see Eli walk by when she was meeting Luke. Maybe she'd ask Eli. She quickly changed into her bathing suit and headed to the lake.
> 
> Jay: Jay watched the whole Thora Gordon thing go down. "Geesh Mike. Those two have a really interesting way to try to attract people. Out of curiosity I wonder if it actually works. I still like my way of laying cool, being cool, cracking a smile and compliment. Is there a certain why you do it? I bet you being an athletic gentlemen naturally attracts the girls."
> 
> Evelyn: She got to the lake she wondered why Eli was just sitting there when the others were in the water. She hated seing anyone alone so she went and sat by him. Plus she wasn't much in a swimming mood anyways. "Hi Eli!"


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " Our parents just sort of disappeared. I can remember bits of them, but I was so young at the time. So, who's your dad?"
> 
> Liam: He jumped into the lake, not noticing Amber and the young avengers.



Hope: "......Dr. Bruce Banner," she said quietly. _Please don't let her be a spy of General Ross, please don't let her be a spy of General Ross._


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " Our parents just sort of disappeared. I can remember bits of them, but I was so young at the time. So, who's your dad?"
> 
> Liam: He jumped into the lake, not noticing Amber and the young avengers.


Jenna: She got some of the splash from Liam's jump. She yelped and jumped back. "Watch where your splashing," she said.


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "......Dr. Bruce Banner," she said quietly. _Please don't let her be a spy of General Ross, please don't let her be a spy of General Ross._



Amber: " Okay. Is it strange to have your dad be an avenger, or do you like it that way? I mean, you're probably always with the other kids right?" That made a lot more sense. She seemed very shy, and she understood why. She was different from the others, just like her. Only she doubted the government had run testes on Hope. Then again, you could never be too sure.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: She got some of the splash from Liam's jump. She yelped and jumped back. "Watch where your splashing," she said.



Liam: " Why? Don't like water Cat Girl?"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: " Why? Don't like water Cat Girl?"


Jenna: She inched back. "No."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Cinderella8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luke: He nodded. "Nice meeting you, too." Then, he headed back to his cabin, mind now focused on Evelyn, and why she seemed so familiar.
> 
> Evelyn: She headed back to her cabin, giddy. She did wonder why he looked familiar. Well she did live in NYC and saw tons of people everyday. It was probably just that. She did see Eli walk by when she was meeting Luke. Maybe she'd ask Eli. She quickly changed into her bathing suit and headed to the lake.
> 
> Jay: Jay watched the whole Thora Gordon thing go down. "Geesh Mike. Those two have a really interesting way to try to attract people. Out of curiosity I wonder if it actually works. I still like my way of laying cool, being cool, cracking a smile and compliment. Is there a certain why you do it? I bet you being an athletic gentlemen naturally attracts the girls."
> 
> Evelyn: She got to the lake she wondered why Eli was just sitting there when the others were in the water. She hated seing anyone alone so she went and sat by him. Plus she wasn't much in a swimming mood anyways. "Hi Eli!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike: He laughed. "They do, I wonder how they don't embarrass themselves fighting each other in front of people they don't know like that." He grinned. "They do tend to like the athletic gentleman, and since that's the real me, I just smile a lot and act like I'm having a normal conversation with a girl." He had just been raised to naturally be a gentleman, thanks to his dad that's just how he was. He never insulted anyone unless it was a joke for someone he knew well or he was really angry.
Click to expand...


----------



## 1elle2

Eli: " Hi Evelyn!"


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " Okay. Is it strange to have your dad be an avenger, or do you like it that way? I mean, you're probably always with the other kids right?" That made a lot more sense. She seemed very shy, and she understood why. She was different from the others, just like her. Only she doubted the government had run testes on Hope. Then again, you could never be too sure.



Hope: "Not really, I mean, he's just my dad, it's kind of normal for me. And........no. This is the first time I've been in the country for a while." This was the closest she had ever come to telling someone about Ross. The other Avengers had asked her before why she had to keep moving around, and she had just vaguely replied that it was too dangerous for her and her father. They had never asked again.


----------



## Doodle98

Gordon: he was laying on a rock. Thora pulled him off. He hit his head on another rock, then splashed into the water.


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Could someone catch me up? Like, my last post was on page 113 I think.


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "Not really, I mean, he's just my dad, it's kind of normal for me. And........no. This is the first time I've been in the country for a while." This was the closest she had ever come to telling someone about Ross. The other Avengers had asked her before why she had to keep moving around, and she had just vaguely replied that it was too dangerous for her and her father. They had never asked again.



Amber: " Okay. I'm always in a different place at night on the Disney cruise ship, so I've been to lots of places." She explained being a DHI.

Liam: He noticed Amber. He started flipping out again, and called her a freak. He ran out of the water full speed.

Amber: She started crying. She hated it when people called her a freak like that.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Could someone catch me up? Like, my last post was on page 113 I think.



OOC; Wow, you missed a lot. BRB.


----------



## Fairywings

fairywings said:


> ooc: Since i don't have much to do...
> 
> jiang: He found jess with chao. "hey jess, can we ask you something?"
> 
> chao: "see, its really important we keep up our training-"
> 
> jiang: "-because you never know when the emperor will need us-"
> 
> chao: "-and we do things for him all the time, like capture criminals-"
> 
> jiang: "-fight enemies-"
> 
> chao: "-and go on diplomatic missions."
> 
> jiang: "so we really need to keep in shape-"
> 
> chao: "-and practice our martial arts and combat skills-"
> 
> jiang: "-and the best way to do that is practice and fight against each other-"
> 
> chao: "-especially since there's probably no one else of our skill here, except maybe jason rand, but we haven't seen him fight yet-"
> 
> jiang: "-so really there's just us."
> 
> chao: "so we were wondering-"
> 
> jiang: "-if we could have permission to practice together and fight each other-"
> 
> chao: "-to keep up our training."
> 
> jiang and chao: "please?"



ooc: ^


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Orreed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike: He laughed. "They do, I wonder how they don't embarrass themselves fighting each other in front of people they don't know like that." He grinned. "They do tend to like the athletic gentleman, and since that's the real me, I just smile a lot and act like I'm having a normal conversation with a girl." He had just been raised to naturally be a gentleman, thanks to his dad that's just how he was. He never insulted anyone unless it was a joke for someone he knew well or he was really angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay: He laughed back. "Seriously. I'd be so embarrassed if I was an Odison. Your a lucky guy. I'm mostly real too. I just add some bonus points. Have you ever had a girlfriend. I had one earlier in the year, Trish. She got crazy although. She texted me like every five seconds and wouldn't let me hang out with my buddies, just her. I mean I don't find comforting people if it's sincere but when they cry to be manipulative just is my pet peeve."
> 
> 
> 
> 1elle2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eli: " Hi Evelyn!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evelyn: "Did you have a nice school year? I'm SO happy it's summer."
Click to expand...


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: The Avengers reunited, there was lots of talking, a duel with the Slug Terra kids,


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " Okay. I'm always in a different place at night on the Disney cruise ship, so I've been to lots of places." She explained being a DHI.
> 
> Liam: He noticed Amber. He started flipping out again, and called her a freak. He ran out of the water full speed.
> 
> Amber: She started crying. She hated it when people called her a freak like that.


Jenna: She watched Liam and saw Amber. She wanted to go comfort her, but she couldn't bring herself to get in the lake.

Alana: She watched Liam. "Hey, you keep your thoughts to yourself!" she called. _Loser_, she thought as she swam to Amber. "It's okay," she said. "You're not a freak."


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " Okay. I'm always in a different place at night on the Disney cruise ship, so I've been to lots of places." She explained being a DHI.
> 
> Liam: He noticed Amber. He started flipping out again, and called her a freak. He ran out of the water full speed.
> 
> Amber: She started crying. She hated it when people called her a freak like that.



Hope: She was not a good person to deal with situation, she had her own insecurities. But she said, "Hey, stop it. People fear and hate what they don't understand. So it's not your that he's ignorant and stupid. You have nothing to be ashamed of." _You aren't a monster._


----------



## Doodle98

Gordon: he rolled his eyes. "You should see people in Asgard. Adults fight like this."

Thora: "Yeah. It's not embarrassing. Is it here?" Her face turned red. "Sorry."


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he rolled his eyes. "You should see people in Asgard. Adults fight like this."
> 
> Thora: "Yeah. It's not embarrassing. Is it here?" Her face turned red. "Sorry."


Alana: She turned to Thora. "no, it isn't embarrassing, siblings fight all the time."

Dana: She piped up. "I think it's amusing."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Fairywings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay: He laughed back. "Seriously. I'd be so embarrassed if I was an Odison. Your a lucky guy. I'm mostly real too. I just add some bonus points. Have you ever had a girlfriend. I had one earlier in the year, Trish. She got crazy although. She texted me like every five seconds and wouldn't let me hang out with my buddies, just her. I mean I don't find comforting people if it's sincere but when they cry to be manipulative just is my pet peeve."
> 
> 
> 
> Evelyn: "Did you have a nice school year? I'm SO happy it's summer."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike: He shook his head. "Wow. Next time around pick someone less insane. No, I haven't had a girlfriend yet. Tease me all you like, but I haven't found the right girl yet." To Evelyn he said, "I had a pretty good school year. The football and track team did well. I am ready for summer though." Even he didn't know how he managed it, but Rogers was on both.
Click to expand...


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She turned to Thora. "no, it isn't embarrassing, siblings fight all the time."
> 
> Dana: She piped up. "I think it's amusing."



Gordon: he smiled at Dana. "I like this girl."

Thora: "O-okay."


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he smiled at Dana. "I like this girl."
> 
> Thora: "O-okay."


OOC Alana: http://www.polyvore.com/alana_russo_camp_disney/set?id=93789053

Dana: "Thank you, not many people say that."


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Alana: http://www.polyvore.com/alana_russo_camp_disney/set?id=93789053
> 
> Dana: "Thank you, not many people say that."



Gordon: "I don't know why."

Thora: she almost punched him, but held herself back.


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> Fairywings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay: He laughed back. "Seriously. I'd be so embarrassed if I was an Odison. Your a lucky guy. I'm mostly real too. I just add some bonus points. Have you ever had a girlfriend. I had one earlier in the year, Trish. She got crazy although. She texted me like every five seconds and wouldn't let me hang out with my buddies, just her. I mean I don't find comforting people if it's sincere but when they cry to be manipulative just is my pet peeve."
> 
> 
> 
> Evelyn: "Did you have a nice school year? I'm SO happy it's summer."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eli: " It was okay. Boring though. I liked science class."
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna: She watched Liam and saw Amber. She wanted to go comfort her, but she couldn't bring herself to get in the lake.
> 
> Alana: She watched Liam. "Hey, you keep your thoughts to yourself!" she called. _Loser_, she thought as she swam to Amber. "It's okay," she said. "You're not a freak."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fairywings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope: She was not a good person to deal with situation, she had her own insecurities. But she said, "Hey, stop it. People fear and hate what they don't understand. So it's not your that he's ignorant and stupid. You have nothing to be ashamed of." _You aren't a monster._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amber: She calmed down. " I know... It's just that everyone treats me differently everywhere I go. I was tested on by _scientists_, which is like your worst nightmare times 10. I'm glad I don't dream. Though, it was pretty funny when he tried to punch me and his hand went through my face..."
> 
> 
> Liam:  "Make me!" he yelled at Alana, and got back in the lake on the opposite side.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "I don't know why."
> 
> Thora: she almost punched him, but held herself back.


Dana: She laughed. Maybe these people weren't so bad. "So, earlier, someone said you're related to 'Thor'. I'm not exactly from here, so if it's okay I ask, who is he?"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Orreed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eli: " It was okay. Boring though. I liked science class."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber: She calmed down. " I know... It's just that everyone treats me differently everywhere I go. I was tested on by _scientists_, which is like your worst nightmare times 10. I'm glad I don't dream. Though, it was pretty funny when he tried to punch me and his hand went through my face..."
> 
> Liam:  "Make me!" he yelled at Alana, and got back in the lake on the opposite side.
> 
> 
> 
> Alana: "Don't make me!" She called to Liam, waving her wand. Some water splashed him in the face. "Just ignore him. And it was kinda funny when he did that..."
> (Sorry double post)
Click to expand...


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She laughed. Maybe these people weren't so bad. "So, earlier, someone said you're related to 'Thor'. I'm not exactly from here, so if it's okay I ask, who is he?"



Gordon: "Thor is the Norwegian god of thunder. He also happens to be a superhero."


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "Thor is the Norwegian god of thunder. He also happens to be a superhero."


Dana: "Cool. And more superheroes and gods? This place is epic."


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "Cool. And more superheroes and gods? This place is epic."



Gordon: he smiled. "Technically me an my sister are demigods, but oh well."


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Orreed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eli: " It was okay. Boring though. I liked science class."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber: She calmed down. " I know... It's just that everyone treats me differently everywhere I go. I was tested on by _scientists_, which is like your worst nightmare times 10. I'm glad I don't dream. Though, it was pretty funny when he tried to punch me and his hand went through my face..."
> 
> 
> Liam:  "Make me!" he yelled at Alana, and got back in the lake on the opposite side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope: "Trust me, you don't want to know my worst nightmare." _You'll probably find out anyway though, I wake up screaming from it every night._
> 
> Mike: "Why am I not surprised Eli?"
Click to expand...


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he smiled. "Technically me an my sister are demigods, but oh well."


Dana: "Demigods. It feels weird to say that. I've met another 'demigod', his name is Peter. I don't know where he is now, and I can't remember who he's related to..."


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "Demigods. It feels weird to say that. I've met another 'demigod', his name is Peter. I don't know where he is now, and I can't remember who he's related to..."



Gordon: "The only other one I know is my cousin. He is trouble."


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "The only other one I know is my cousin. He is trouble."


Dana: She tilted her head. "Who is he?"


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She tilted her head. "Who is he?"



Gordon: "Loki's son, Luke."


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "Loki's son, Luke."


Dana: "I don't think I've met him. Loki." She said the name slowly. "What's he the god of?"


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "I don't think I've met him. Loki." She said the name slowly. "What's he the god of?"



Gordon: "trouble. And he was adopted. He is really a frost giant."


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "trouble. And he was adopted. He is really a frost giant."


Dana: "Well then, I guess I'll avoid him."

Luke: He'd been walking around the lake and couldn't help but call out, "For your information, it's _mischief_."


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> ooc: ^



OOC: No offense guys, but this is the reason why I was little iffy accepting all the avenger characters and such because I knew there would be A TON of pages of just them and people would need to be caught up a lot.

Jess: "Just like I said to Dustin, as long as no one is severely hurt, yes."

OOC: What should I do with my characters.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Orreed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike: He shook his head. "Wow. Next time around pick someone less insane. No, I haven't had a girlfriend yet. Tease me all you like, but I haven't found the right girl yet." To Evelyn he said, "I had a pretty good school year. The football and track team did well. I am ready for summer though." Even he didn't know how he managed it, but Rogers was on both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1elle2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orreed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eli: " It was okay. Boring though. I liked science class."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fairywings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1elle2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike: "Why am I not surprised Eli?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jay: "Trust me Mike, I wouldn't have picked someone that that insane, she was normal at first. Girls are so weird... some wonderful, but most weird." He laughed. "Oh Stark that is SUCH a surprise."
> 
> Evelyn: "Don't worry Eli, science is cool. You better get used to Jay's sarcasm. Wow Mike. How did you have time for football and track? I barley have time to fit my martial arts and monthly visit to the shooting range in. Jay, don't even, guys are the confusing ones! Most girls aren't like Trish. I warned you about her." She hoped shooting range didn't sound weird. She figured that was extremely cool or extremely creepy.
> 
> Jay: "Whatever."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "Well then, I guess I'll avoid him."
> 
> Luke: He'd been walking around the lake and couldn't help but call out, "For your information, it's mischief."



Gordon: he smirked. He always said that to bug Luke. "I know, Lukie. But aren't they the same?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he smirked. He always said that to bug Luke. "I know, Lukie. But aren't they the same?"


Luke: He rolled his eyes. "No, 'trouble' just makes me sound bad. Mischief has a better ring to it."


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: He rolled his eyes. "No, 'trouble' just makes me sound bad. Mischief has a better ring to it."



Thora: she sighed. "Stop it, both of you."

Gordon: "I'm just talking to my favorite cousin and my new human friends."


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "Well then, I guess I'll avoid him."
> 
> Luke: He'd been walking around the lake and couldn't help but call out, "For your information, it's _mischief_."





Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he smirked. He always said that to bug Luke. "I know, Lukie. But aren't they the same?"



Evelyn: She perked up when she heard Luke. She was pretty focused on her own conversation and wasn't listening anyone else. Why did he randomly just yell _mischief. _ What what? She was confused. He was talking to Luke. And Gordon called him Lukie? How did they know eachother?


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Fairywings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1elle2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orreed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eli: " It was okay. Boring though. I liked science class."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fairywings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay: "Trust me Mike, I wouldn't have picked someone that that insane, she was normal at first. Girls are so weird... some wonderful, but most weird." He laughed. "Oh Stark that is SUCH a surprise."
> 
> Evelyn: "Don't worry Eli, science is cool. You better get used to Jay's sarcasm. Wow Mike. How did you have time for football and track? I barley have time to fit my martial arts and monthly visit to the shooting range in. Jay, don't even, guys are the confusing ones! Most girls aren't like Trish. I warned you about her." She hoped shooting range didn't sound weird. She figured that was extremely cool or extremely creepy.
> 
> Jay: "Whatever."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike: He laughed at Jay and shook his head. "Honestly Evelyn, I have not idea how I did football, track and cross country and still managed to get A's and B's. Hope, how's school on foreign shores?"
> 
> Hope: "Well, I take school online, there would be no way I would survive in public school moving so often. Other than the bug the system had in April, I guess it was okay."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she sighed. "Stop it, both of you."
> 
> Gordon: "I'm just talking to my favorite cousin and my new human friends."


Luke: "And I'm just talking to my _least_ favorite cousin."


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> 1elle2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope: "Trust me, you don't want to know my worst nightmare." _You'll probably find out anyway though, I wake up screaming from it every night._
> 
> Mike: "Why am I not surprised Eli?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber: She felt bad for Hope.  She figured there were scientists dying to get a hold of her. She promised herself she would never let that happen to Hope.
> 
> Eli: He grinned.
> 
> Liam: He spluttered water and came towards Alana.
> 
> OOC: I give you permission for Gordan to beat up Liam for threatening Alana.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Fairywings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amber: She felt bad for Hope.  She figured there were scientists dying to get a hold of her. She promised herself she would never let that happen to Hope.
> 
> Eli: He grinned.
> 
> Liam: He spluttered water and came towards Alana.
> 
> OOC: I give you permission for Gordan to beat up Liam for threatening Alana.
> 
> 
> 
> OOC This is gonna be fun to read...
> 
> Alana: Her face paled, but she kept her wand out.
Click to expand...


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: "And I'm just talking to my least favorite cousin."



Thora: "That means I'm your favorite! I knew it!"

Gordon: he saw Liam being rude. A large (but not as large as his father's) hammer flew into his hand. "Insults and water shooting." He shook his head.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: "That means I'm your favorite! I knew it!"
> 
> Gordon: he saw Liam being rude. A large (but not as large as his father's) hammer flew into his hand. "Insults and water shooting." He shook his head.


Luke: "Yes, you are, because Gordon's most like your father. That's probably the closest to a compliment you'll ever get."


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Fairywings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amber: She felt bad for Hope.  She figured there were scientists dying to get a hold of her. She promised herself she would never let that happen to Hope.
> 
> Eli: He grinned.
> 
> Liam: He spluttered water and came towards Alana.
> 
> OOC: I give you permission for Gordan to beat up Liam for threatening Alana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodle98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thora: "That means I'm your favorite! I knew it!"
> 
> Gordon: he saw Liam being rude. A large (but not as large as his father's) hammer flew into his hand. "Insults and water shooting." He shook his head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mike: He watched the scene cautiously. If he had to break it up he would.
> 
> Hope: Thinking of her nightmares again made her worry about Ross. She was so paranoid when it came to him.
Click to expand...


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> 1elle2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOC This is gonna be fun to read...
> 
> Alana: Her face paled, but she kept her wand out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodle98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thora: "That means I'm your favorite! I knew it!"
> 
> Gordon: he saw Liam being rude. A large (but not as large as his father's) hammer flew into his hand. "Insults and water shooting." He shook his head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liam: " You think I can't handle magic?"
> 
> Amber: She watched them quietly. She started to sneak up from behind Luke, completely light, not human.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Cinderella8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liam: " You think I can't handle magic?"
> 
> Amber: She watched them quietly. She started to sneak up from behind Luke, completely light, not human.
> 
> 
> 
> Alana: She thought for a minute. "Nope, not really," she said confidently. She flicked her wand and more water splashed him. "I like doing that."
Click to expand...


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> 1elle2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alana: She thought for a minute. "Nope, not really," she said confidently. She flicked her wand and more water splashed him. "I like doing that."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liam: He knocked the wand out of her hand and caught it. " I trained with my father for years. I know how to disarm most weapons."
> 
> Amber: She was right behind Liam now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Doodle98

Gordon: he smiled. He tossed his hammer at Liam, knocking him down. "Can't lift it?"

Thora: she rolled her eyes at Luke.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Cinderella8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liam: He knocked the wand out of her hand and caught it. " I trained with my father for years. I know how to disarm most weapons."
> 
> Amber: She was right behind Liam now.
> 
> 
> 
> Alana: She gasped and reached for her wand. "Give that back!" Then she watched as Gordon threw his hammer. "Whoa."
Click to expand...


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Orreed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fairywings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1elle2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orreed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eli: " It was okay. Boring though. I liked science class."
> 
> 
> Mike: He laughed at Jay and shook his head. "Honestly Evelyn, I have not idea how I did football, track and cross country and still managed to get A's and B's. Hope, how's school on foreign shores?"
> 
> Hope: "Well, I take school online, there would be no way I would survive in public school moving so often. Other than the bug the system had in April, I guess it was okay."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fairywings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1elle2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike: He watched the scene cautiously. If he had to break it up he would.
> 
> Hope: Thinking of her nightmares again made her worry about Ross. She was so paranoid when it came to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evelyn: She laughed playfully at Mike's response. Again she thought about Luke and was really confused. It seemed him and Gordon knew eachother. They had to. She wondered if Luke noticed her with the Avenger kids. She asked her friends a question, "Does Gordon know Luke?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he smiled. He tossed his hammer at Liam, knocking him down. "Can't lift it?"
> 
> Thora: she rolled her eyes at Luke.





Cinderella8 said:


> 1elle2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alana: She gasped and reached for her wand. "Give that back!" Then she watched as Gordon threw his hammer. "Whoa."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber: She stepped in front of Liam as he stood up. " I think you were hallucinating. If things could go through me, I couldn't do this." She slapped him in the face and grabbed Alana's wand. She handed it to her.
> 
> Liam: He gasped. " Who are you related to?"
> 
> Amber: " Amanda. you need to read more."
Click to expand...


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Cinderella8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amber: She stepped in front of Liam as he stood up. " I think you were hallucinating. If things could go through me, I couldn't do this." She slapped him in the face and grabbed Alana's wand. She handed it to her.
> 
> Liam: He gasped. " Who are you related to?"
> 
> Amber: " Amanda. you need to read more."
> 
> 
> 
> Alana: She took her wand. "Thanks."
Click to expand...


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Fairywings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orreed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fairywings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1elle2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fairywings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evelyn: She laughed playfully at Mike's response. Again she thought about Luke and was really confused. It seemed him and Gordon knew eachother. They had to. She wondered if Luke noticed her with the Avenger kids. She asked her friends a question, "Does Gordon know Luke?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike: He raised his eyebrows. "Uh, Evelyn? We all know Luke.  He and Gordon and Thora are cousins."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Doodle98

Gordon: he held out his hand and his hammer flew back into it.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he held out his hand and his hammer flew back into it.


Alana: Alana turned to Gordon. "Thanks," she said.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: Alana turned to Gordon. "Thanks," she said.



Gordon: he smiled at her and bowed.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he smiled at her and bowed.


Alana: She laughed. "He seriously deserved that. Have you ever met him?"


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She laughed. "He seriously deserved that. Have you ever met him?"



Gordon: "No, but you don't insult a lady. Unless of corse, that lady is my sister." He smiled at her.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "No, but you don't insult a lady. Unless of corse, that lady is my sister." He smiled at her.


Alana: She laughed. "Well, he's Liam, son of... um..."

Dana: Dana piped up. "Taskmaster!"

Alana: "Yeah, Taskmaster."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Mike: He raised his eyebrows. "Uh, Evelyn? We all know Luke.  He and Gordon and Thora are cousins."



Jay: "Seriously Evelyn?"

Evelyn: "Seriously.... I bet Gordon has a lot of cousins rights? Oh wait... Luke is related to Loki?"

Jay: "Duh. Oh wait you weren't here earlier."


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She laughed. "Well, he's Liam, son of... um..."
> 
> Dana: Dana piped up. "Taskmaster!"
> 
> Alana: "Yeah, Taskmaster."



Gordon: "I apologize, but I really don't know that much about earth. Who is this Taskmaster?"


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Seriously Evelyn?"
> 
> Evelyn: "Seriously.... I bet Gordon has a lot of cousins rights? Oh wait... Luke is related to Loki?"
> 
> Jay: "Duh. Oh wait you weren't here earlier."



Mike: "Yeah, we ran into him a short while ago."


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "I apologize, but I really don't know that much about earth. Who is this Taskmaster?"


Alana: "No big, I had no idea who he was, either. He's a villain who can like copy your moves. Liam can do that, too."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Mike: "Yeah, we ran into him a short while ago."



Evelyn: "Oh okay." She sat in shock. This was awkward now. She hoped someone would change the subject. He didn't want to bring up her little encounter earlier.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "No big, I had no idea who he was, either. He's a villain who can like copy your moves. Liam can do that, too."



Gordon: "That's stupid."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "Oh okay." She sat in shock. This was awkward now. She hoped someone would change the subject. He didn't want to bring up her little encounter earlier.



Hope: She looked at the other Avengers. "So do you think it's a coincidence that we're all here or do you think our parents planned this?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "That's stupid."


Alana: "Don't let him hear you say that."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Hope: She looked at the other Avengers. "So do you think it's a coincidence that we're all here or do you think our parents planned this?"



Gordon: he shrugged. "Our parents probably planned this."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Hope: She looked at the other Avengers. "So do you think it's a coincidence that we're all here or do you think our parents planned this?"





Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he shrugged. "Our parents probably planned this."



Evelyn: "Yeah I agree with Gordon. They probably wanted us to bond. Or just laugh at us.", she giggled. Although the second one probably was actually true.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he shrugged. "Our parents probably planned this."





Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "Yeah I agree with Gordon. They probably wanted us to bond. Or just laugh at us.", she giggled. Although the second one probably was actually true.



Hope: "Probably the laughing. Although how they convinced my father I'll never know."

Mike: He nodded, agreeing with them.


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Does anyone have any ideas on what my characters besides Becca, Annabelle, and Nathan could do?


----------



## The Villianess

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Does anyone have any ideas on what my characters besides Becca, Annabelle, and Nathan could do?



OOC: Well, Balthazar is flying with Jori, so there's nothing for your characters to do with him. Missy is off with Britannia, but they're talking to Kody. Kari will probably finish breakfast with Richard, so someone could run into them.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Does anyone have any ideas on what my characters besides Becca, Annabelle, and Nathan could do?



OOC: They could talk to Andrew or Tiare and Percy. Also, I brought back a post for you a couple pages back.


----------



## tigerkitty

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Does anyone have any ideas on what my characters besides Becca, Annabelle, and Nathan could do?



OOC: Annabelle could talk to Selena 

Rory: Rory jumped in after Josie. Once Josie was back up at the surface, he splashed at her and swam underwater.

Other characters: Continued what they were doing.


----------



## The Villianess

Missy: "So how are you liking camp so far, Kody?"

Britannia: "Did you go to the campfire cookout?"


----------



## tigerkitty

The Villianess said:


> Missy: "So how are you liking camp so far, Kody?"
> 
> Britannia: "Did you go to the campfire cookout?"



Kody: "Kody having fun and Kody went to campfire."


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "That's stupid."



Jason: " Not really. It's hard to fight him because once you use one move he can copy it immediately and use it against you. Jenna's sister and Spider-man beat him in a dark room. "


----------



## The Villianess

tigerkitty said:


> Kody: "Kody having fun and Kody went to campfire."



Missy: "That's great." she said. "I hope that this camp will be a lot of fun."

Britannia: She nodded. "Very good."


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "Yeah I agree with Gordon. They probably wanted us to bond. Or just laugh at us.", she giggled. Although the second one probably was actually true.



Eli: "Probably want us to bond..."


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> OOC: Annabelle could talk to Selena
> 
> Rory: Rory jumped in after Josie. Once Josie was back up at the surface, he splashed at her and swam underwater.
> 
> Other characters: Continued what they were doing.



Josie: she squealed as she was splashed, then followed him.


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " Not really. It's hard to fight him because once you use one move he can copy it immediately and use it against you. Jenna's sister and Spider-man beat him in a dark room. "



Hope: "Can he copy strength?"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "This is so cool! You're lucky, you probably do this all the time."



OOC: I don't know if you saw this post Villainess, but she answered Balthazar


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "Can he copy strength?"



Jason: " No he can't. "


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC: I don't know if you saw this post Villainess, but she answered Balthazar



OOC: I didn't......thanks

Balthazar: "Everyday usually."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "Probably the laughing. Although how they convinced my father I'll never know."
> 
> Mike: He nodded, agreeing with them.





1elle2 said:


> Eli: "Probably want us to bond..."



Jay: Yeah both are probably right. Sometimes I wonder why we've never done this before. It's like they want us to bond for something coming soon.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> OOC: I didn't......thanks
> 
> Balthazar: "Everyday usually."



Jori: "Is your broom your transportation instead of a vehicle?" Jori was curious.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " Not really. It's hard to fight him because once you use one move he can copy it immediately and use it against you. Jenna's sister and Spider-man beat him in a dark room. "



Jenna: "Oh, I remember that. My sister was so happy with herself, she was in a perfect mood for like three days."


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Is your broom your transportation instead of a vehicle?" Jori was curious.



Balthazar: "Of course, vehicles are boring."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "Of course, vehicles are boring."



Jori: Jori couldn't help but smile. "So what do you do on a regular basis? Besides planning your world domination."


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: Jori couldn't help but smile. "So what do you do on a regular basis? Besides planning your world domination."



Balthazar: "Well, sometimes I do find relaxation in broom riding. Also, I am usually seen in my lair reading a very interesting book. I think that it's called Tom Sawyer."


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " No he can't. "



Hope: "Then next time he comes bothering, simply overpower him."



Orreed said:


> Jay: Yeah both are probably right. Sometimes I wonder why we've never done this before. It's like they want us to bond for something coming soon.



Hope: "I don't know about you guys, but I can't hang around in America. I really hope (ugh stupid name pun!) that nothing bad happens."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "Well, sometimes I do find relaxation in broom riding. Also, I am usually seen in my lair reading a very interesting book. I think that it's called Tom Sawyer."



Jori: "oh, I love Tom Sawer!" It was one of her favorite books.  "Do you go to school?"


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "oh, I love Tom Sawer!" It was one of her favorite books.  "Do you go to school?"



Balthazar: "No, but I dream of going to Witch University. It is the best college that Halloweentown has to offer. Unfortunately, my uncle caused some unpleasentness in Halloweentown that most aren't likely to forget."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "No, but I dream of going to Witch University. It is the best college that Halloweentown has to offer. Unfortunately, my uncle caused some unpleasentness in Halloweentown that most aren't likely to forget."



Jori: she nodded, even though he probably couldn't see her.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Hope: "Then next time he comes bothering, simply overpower him."
> 
> Hope: "I don't know about you guys, but I can't hang around in America. I really hope (ugh stupid name pun!) that nothing bad happens."



Evelyn: She carefully listened but also kept an eye out for Luke. She wondered if he figured out who she was. It was quite disipointing who he was.

Jay: "That's unforanate. I live in NYC and love it here. The fifteen years I'v been here, nothing bad has occured. But don't worry Hope. If something bad happens to you or any of us we'll do anything to protect eachother." He looked seriously at her and held her hands. Only the truth came out." Maybe,  that's why your dad let you come here. I know everyone here and our parents would do anything for eachother. We don't always love everything about everyone, but have the deepest respect and protection for each other. Hope, I promise you your going to be okay."


----------



## tigerkitty

The Villianess said:


> Missy: "That's great." she said. "I hope that this camp will be a lot of fun."
> 
> Britannia: She nodded. "Very good."





Doodle98 said:


> Josie: she squealed as she was splashed, then followed him.



Kody: Kody smiled.

Rory: Rory swam under the dock so Josie couldn't find him.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: She carefully listened but also kept an eye out for Luke. She wondered if he figured out who she was. It was quite disipointing who he was.
> 
> Jay: "That's unforanate. I live in NYC and love it here. The fifteen years I'v been here, nothing bad has occured. But don't worry Hope. If something bad happens to you or any of us we'll do anything to protect eachother." He looked seriously at her and held her hands. Only the truth came out." Maybe,  that's why your dad let you come here. I know everyone here and our parents would do anything for eachother. We don't always love everything about everyone, but have the deepest respect and protection for each other. Hope, I promise you your going to be okay."



Hope: She blushed again. "Maybe you're right. I would do anything to protect you guys, no matter what happens." Even if she had to let Ross capture her, she would do anything for these people, there were all so much better than her, each one worth more than ten of her. She gave Jay one of her rare genuine smiles, not one of the flimsy ones she always used to convince people she was fine. "Thanks Jay, I needed that." She hugged him and then walked up the beach. "I think I'm done swimming."


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Kody: Kody smiled.
> 
> Rory: Rory swam under the dock so Josie couldn't find him.



Josie: she surfaced, looking for Rory. Where was he. Did he ditch her? No, he wouldn't. "Rory, where are you?" she called. She dived under. Where was he? Her light brown hair floated around in the water.


----------



## The Villianess

tigerkitty said:


> Kody: Kody smiled.
> 
> Rory: Rory swam under the dock so Josie couldn't find him.



Missy: "Do you like to hang out with Taran?"


----------



## 1elle2

Eli: He watched everyone swim. 


Amber: She moved around a bit, trying to figure out how to swim like the others. She needed to know how in case she fell off of the cruise ship. 

Tim: He was in the water also. Thora and Gordan were definitely siblings from the way they acted. 

Jason: " Ava was in a good mood for three days? My brother had a headache for three days also because he got hit in the head. "


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: she nodded, even though he probably couldn't see her.



Balthazar: "Does it sometimes get lonely in the world?"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "Does it sometimes get lonely in the world?"



Jori: "At some point in everyone's life, I think everyone gets lonely.  For me, it's almost all year.  I don't get much attention anywhere, so I'm lonely most of the time."


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "At some point in everyone's life, I think everyone gets lonely.  For me, it's almost all year.  I don't get much attention anywhere, so I'm lonely most of the time."



Balthazar: "I am very lonely. Balthazar the Evil is what the refer to me as." he said. "I'll forever be known as Kalabar's nephew."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Eli: He watched everyone swim.
> 
> 
> Amber: She moved around a bit, trying to figure out how to swim like the others. She needed to know how in case she fell off of the cruise ship.
> 
> Tim: He was in the water also. Thora and Gordan were definitely siblings from the way they acted.
> 
> Jason: " Ava was in a good mood for three days? My brother had a headache for three days also because he got hit in the head. "


Jenna: "That must not have been fun," she said. "And then she got in her usual mood when she didn't get an a plus on a test, she got a 99% percent and the world ends."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "That must not have been fun," she said. "And then she got in her usual mood when she didn't get an a plus on a test, she got a 99% percent and the world ends."



Jason: " Not at all. But that was before I had an iron fist so that meant I didn't have to spar with him for three days. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " Not at all. But that was before I had an iron fist so that meant I didn't have to spar with him for three days. "


Jenna: "Wow. I would not wanna spar with your brother."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "Wow. I would not wanna spar with your brother."



Jason: " It wasn't fun until I got one also and we were evenly matched. "


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Hope: She blushed again. "Maybe you're right. I would do anything to protect you guys, no matter what happens." Even if she had to let Ross capture her, she would do anything for these people, there were all so much better than her, each one worth more than ten of her. She gave Jay one of her rare genuine smiles, not one of the flimsy ones she always used to convince people she was fine. "Thanks Jay, I needed that." She hugged him and then walked up the beach. "I think I'm done swimming."



Jay: He hugged her back. "Your welcome. I'm here if you ever need to talk. Yeah I think I'm done too. What do you want to do?"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " It wasn't fun until I got one also and we were evenly matched. "


Jenna: "Cool. My sister and I never really fight using our powers, not even for practice. I can't risk her getting hurt, and she doesn't want to end up hurting me."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "Cool. My sister and I never really fight using our powers, not even for practice. I can't risk her getting hurt, and she doesn't want to end up hurting me."



Jason: " We spar lightly, so we can't really hurt each other too badly. "


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: Kari was walking outside with Richard. She said, "You must have had a much better break from school than me."

Richard: Richard just calmly put his arm around Kari. He said, "Not true."

Kari: Kari laughed. "It is."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " We spar lightly, so we can't really hurt each other too badly. "


Jenna: She laughed. "I don't think my sister has a 'light' mode. At one point, one or both of us would forget it's practice and really get into it."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: He hugged her back. "Your welcome. I'm here if you ever need to talk. Yeah I think I'm done too. What do you want to do?"



Hope: She dried off. "I don't really know what there is to do."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: She laughed. "I don't think my sister has a 'light' mode. At one point, one or both of us would forget it's practice and really get into it."



Jason: He laughed. 

Amber: She was tired. She got out and dried off. Amber headed to her cabin and laid down for a nap. She fell asleep quickly.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: He laughed.
> 
> Amber: She was tired. She got out and dried off. Amber headed to her cabin and laid down for a nap. She fell asleep quickly.


Jenna: "I hope I don't miss anything big," she said thoughtfully. "A lot can happen in one summer."


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Watching the Avengers again. Maybe it will help me play Mike and Hope better


----------



## Doodle98

Thora: she was laying on the beach, drawing hearts in the sand and throwing rocks at them, hoping she could hit them.

Gordon: he walked out of the water and flipped his long hair back.

Eric: he sat alone in the mess hall, watching Willie eat as much porridge as he could before he would explode.


----------



## 1elle2

Jason: " I'll miss the action. "


----------



## Fairywings

Mike: He got out, seeing as everyone has.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " I'll miss the action. "


Jenna: "Yeah, but it'll be nice to not have to worry about things for a while."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "Yeah, but it'll be nice to not have to worry about things for a while."



Jason: " Good point. "


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Watching the Avengers again. Maybe it will help me play Mike and Hope better



OOC: I was actually thinking about doing the same thing. Or maybe just watch clips. Hawkeye is in the movie for a whopping 12 minutes.  I don't even know if Hawkeye ever communicates with Bruce. I'd love to recreate some scenes, especially with Evelyn, like her mom did. I think I may try to make Evelyn more like her mom. 



Fairywings said:


> Hope: She dried off. "I don't really know what there is to do."



Jay: "Yeah, I'm not sure either. We could ask the others. Or maybe just me and you could hang out. Chat, get to know each other a little better.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OOC: I was actually thinking about doing the same thing. Or maybe just watch clips. Hawkeye is in the movie for a whopping 12 minutes.  I don't even know if Hawkeye ever communicates with Bruce. I'd love to recreate some scenes, especially with Evelyn, like her mom did. I think I may try to make Evelyn more like her mom.
> 
> Jay: "Yeah, I'm not sure either. We could ask the others. Or maybe just me and you could hang out. Chat, get to know each other a little better.



OOC: I'm at the part where Loki is in Germany, Cap just showed up.

Oh, here comes Stark

Hope: "Yeah, okay. Maybe we can look around the place too."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm at the part where Loki is in Germany, Cap just showed up.
> 
> Oh, here comes Stark
> 
> Hope: "Yeah, okay. Maybe we can look around the place too."



OOC: That part with Stark makes me adore Iron Man even more.

Jay: He smiled. "Yeah that's a good idea. Did you bring a change of clothes or do you have to go back to the cabin?" He texted Evelyn. "Hope and I are exploring the camp. See you later."

Evelyn: She met up with the Young Avengers and texted back Jay, "OK"


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OOC: That part with Stark makes me adore Iron Man even more.
> 
> Jay: He smiled. "Yeah that's a good idea. Did you bring a change of clothes or do you have to go back to the cabin?" He texted Evelyn. "Hope and I are exploring the camp. See you later."
> 
> Evelyn: She met up with the Young Avengers and texted back Jay, "OK"



OOC: The engine's blown up now, Hulk is Hulk, he just ran into Thor.

Hope: "I got clothes." She threw on a pair of jeans and a shirt, she didn't like to show a lot of skin, she had scars.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Coulson's dying


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Ok, new rule, TRY TRY TRY TRY TRY not to post too much with your characters! Everytime I come back on thsi thread, there's like 2-5 new pages!


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Ok, new rule, TRY TRY TRY TRY TRY not to post too much with your characters! Everytime I come back on thsi thread, there's like 2-5 new pages!



OOC: I'm sorry, but isn't that the point of an RP?


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I'm sorry, but isn't that the point of an RP?



OOC: Well yeah, but it's really hard for some people to have to go through all those pages and try to catch up.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Well yeah, but it's really hard for some people to have to go through all those pages and try to catch up.



OOC: you should see me when I miss like five pages on Hogwarts. So much happens. And we need a new thread very soon. -_-


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> OOC: The engine's blown up now, Hulk is Hulk, he just ran into Thor.
> 
> Hope: "I got clothes." She threw on a pair of jeans and a shirt, she didn't like to show a lot of skin, she had scars.



Jay: "Great!" He quickly changed into a tee shirt and shorts. He always carried around a mini size of hair gel to flip up the front tips. "Hey, are you hot in those jeans?"



Fairywings said:


> OOC: Coulson's dying


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: you should see me when I miss like five pages on Hogwarts. So much happens. And we need a new thread very soon. -_-



OOC: I just looked, and I think you need a new thread now. You have 252 pages and it's going to get closed soon.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Great!" He quickly changed into a tee shirt and shorts. He always carried around a mini size of hair gel to flip up the front tips. "Hey, are you hot in those jeans?"



OOC: Completely. Battle is happening now.

Hope: "I'm okay."


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: I just looked, and I think you need a new thread now. You have 252 pages and it's going to get closed soon.



OOC: Okay, make a new thread then thread head!


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Completely. Battle is happening now.
> 
> Hope: "I'm okay."



Jay: "Oh okay. I have no problem walking with you to your cabin if you change your mind." He leaned in playfully. "First one to the baseball field wins!" He starting running to the field.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Oh okay. I have no problem walking with you to your cabin if you change your mind." He leaned in playfully. "First one to the baseball field wins!" He starting running to the field.



Hope: "She sprinted after him. "Eat my dust Jay Barton!" She yelled playfully as she sped past him.


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC:


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Okay, make a new thread then thread head!



OOC: Done!


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Hope: "She sprinted after him. "Eat my dust Jay Barton!" She yelled playfully as she sped past him.



Jay: He had to remeber his friends were super. Wow she was fast. Jay was pretty average. He went to the achery range daily, but never was into sports too much. "I will never Ms. Banner!", he responded in her same tone. He was slighly behind most of the time. One time when Hope was getting tierd, he did a quick burst and was ahead. "Aha I to.." at that moment he rolled down a long grassy hill. He started to laugh.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: He had to remeber his friends were super. Wow she was fast. Jay was pretty average. He went to the achery range daily, but never was into sports too much. "I will never Ms. Banner!", he responded in her same tone. He was slighly behind most of the time. One time when Hope was getting tierd, he did a quick burst and was ahead. "Aha I to.." at that moment he rolled down a long grassy hill. He started to laugh.



Hope: She stopped at the top of the hill to laugh at him, although her laugh was kind of raspy as se was attempting to catch her breath. "Two SHIELD agents for parents, one of them Hawkeye of all people, and you didn't notice that hill?"


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Okay, Um, I don't know where she got 252 from, we're on 153 on my computer.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "I am very lonely. Balthazar the Evil is what the refer to me as." he said. "I'll forever be known as Kalabar's nephew."



Jori: "At least you have a title.  Hardly anyone knows me or my parents, and I don't really look like Jane, so I'm not usually called Jane's cousin." Jori never got noticed, but at this camp she got noticed a little more.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Okay, Um, I don't know where she got 252 from, we're on 153 on my computer.



OOC: I was talking about the Hogwarts RP.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: I was talking about the Hogwarts RP.



OOC: Oh, okay. Got confused, sorry.


----------



## 1elle2

Eli: He looked around. Jay and Hope had left the lake, and Thora and Gordan were still in the water.


----------



## Silvermist20

Annabelle: She sat on a tree stump next to Nathan by the lake.

Nathan: "Isn't the lake beautiful?"

Annabelle: "Yeah."

Nathan: "You know what else is beautiful?"

Annabelle: "What?"

Nathan: "You."

Annabelle: "Hee hee, thanks."

Nathan: He put her arm around her.

Becca: She walked by Nathan and Annabelle. "What a beautiful lake," she said to herself in her shy voice. She decided to look at it for a little bit, then continued walking. She ran into someone. "Oh, um, sorry."

OOC: If someone needs something for their character to do, they can run into her.


----------



## 1elle2

Silvermist20 said:


> Annabelle: She sat on a tree stump next to Nathan by the lake.
> 
> Nathan: "Isn't the lake beautiful?"
> 
> Annabelle: "Yeah."
> 
> Nathan: "You know what else is beautiful?"
> 
> Annabelle: "What?"
> 
> Nathan: "You."
> 
> Annabelle: "Hee hee, thanks."
> 
> Nathan: He put her arm around her.
> 
> Becca: She walked by Nathan and Annabelle. "What a beautiful lake," she said to herself in her shy voice. She decided to look at it for a little bit, then continued walking. She ran into someone. "Oh, um, sorry."
> 
> OOC: If someone needs something for their character to do, they can run into her.



Tim: " It's okay. "


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "At least you have a title.  Hardly anyone knows me or my parents, and I don't really look like Jane, so I'm not usually called Jane's cousin." Jori never got noticed, but at this camp she got noticed a little more.



Balthazar: "I guess." he replied softly.


----------



## Silvermist20

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " It's okay. "



Becca: "Um, hi, I'm uh, Becca. Uh, who are you?" she said in her shy little voice.


----------



## 1elle2

Silvermist20 said:


> Becca: "Um, hi, I'm uh, Becca. Uh, who are you?" she said in her shy little voice.



Tim: " I'm Tim Sting, Trixie's brother, from Slugterra. Who are you related to?" He was pretty friendly.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "I guess." he replied softly.



Jori: She didn't really know how to start up another topic.  Or what to talk about. So she looked down over the scenery some more. It looked like a lot of people were back at the lake.


----------



## 1elle2

Amber: She immediately wished she hadn't fallen asleep. She was back on the cruise ship. She saw Amanda and Jess running, chased by hyenas. She joined them.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Hope: She stopped at the top of the hill to laugh at him, although her laugh was kind of raspy as se was attempting to catch her breath. "Two SHIELD agents for parents, one of them Hawkeye of all people, and you didn't notice that hill?"



Jay; "Yeah, I know. What can I say. I'm embarrassed. But hey, it was kinda fun." He walked up the hill. "We could roll race down. Although we know Bartons are expert hill rollers." He laughed. 



1elle2 said:


> Eli: He looked around. Jay and Hope had left the lake, and Thora and Gordan were still in the water.



Evelyn: So Jay and Hope had left and she was tired of the water. Oh perfect Eli was nearby. "Hey Eli."


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> Jay; "Yeah, I know. What can I say. I'm embarrassed. But hey, it was kinda fun." He walked up the hill. "We could roll race down. Although we know Bartons are expert hill rollers." He laughed.
> 
> Evelyn: So Jay and Hope had left and she was tired of the water. Oh perfect Eli was nearby. "Hey Eli."



Eli: " Hi Evelyn. How are your parents? I haven't seen them for a while. "


----------



## Orreed

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " Hi Evelyn. How are your parents? I haven't seen them for a while. "



Evelyn: They are doing well. Everything is relatively normal as ever. How about yours? OOC: Is his mom Pepper?

OOC: Hey Cindy, Evelyn and Luke should have a scene like this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbIzDAS37VY She could be trying to figure out why he suddenly came to camp the same time the Avengers kids did.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay; "Yeah, I know. What can I say. I'm embarrassed. But hey, it was kinda fun." He walked up the hill. "We could roll race down. Although we know Bartons are expert hill rollers." He laughed.
> 
> 
> 
> Evelyn: So Jay and Hope had left and she was tired of the water. Oh perfect Eli was nearby. "Hey Eli."



Hope: She grinned. "If you want."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Hope: She grinned. "If you want."



Jay: "Well you should be deciding sweetheart. But I'll take the grin as a yes. 3...2..." He layed down on the cool grass. "1!"  Both starting rolling down. 
He remembered doing this a child with Evelyn. His parents did a good job of making a close loving family, especially when he was younger. Natasha had been taken when she was seven to train and Clint was an orphan who worked for the surface so Jay and Evelyn never had any cousins or grandparents.
He slightly beat Hope at the bottom of the hill. Laying he threw his hands up, cheering and laughing.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Well you should be deciding sweetheart. But I'll take the grin as a yes. 3...2..." He layed down on the cool grass. "1!"  Both starting rolling down.
> He remembered doing this a child with Evelyn. His parents did a good job of making a close loving family, especially when he was younger. Natasha had been taken when she was seven to train and Clint was an orphan who worked for the surface so Jay and Evelyn never had any cousins or grandparents.
> He slightly beat Hope at the bottom of the hill. Laying he threw his hands up, cheering and laughing.



Hope: She had rolled down after him, but had failed to beat him. Still, she stood up giggling. "Well, if we ever need to roll down a hill to get out of trouble or danger, we know you'll get away."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Hope: She had rolled down after him, but had failed to beat him. Still, she stood up giggling. "Well, if we ever need to roll down a hill to get out of trouble or danger, we know you'll get away."



Jay: "I guess so. You can run and I'll go hill rolling. Because so many dangerous situations will have a grassy hill conveniently there. "


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "I guess so. You can run and I'll go hill rolling. Because so many dangerous situations will have a grassy hill conveniently there. "



Hope: She grinned. "Well, I don't think we'll be leaving camp except if there's field trips, so at least for the next few months we do have a convenient grassy hill. It's a good thing we got some practice in."


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Night, be on in the morning!


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Hope: She grinned. "Well, I don't think we'll be leaving camp except if there's field trips, so at least for the next few months we do have a convenient grassy hill. It's a good thing we got some practice in."





Fairywings said:


> OOC: Night, be on in the morning!



Jay: He laughed. "I guess so! I demand a rematch on the race." He got a head start towards the baseball field. He thought he was going to right way. Probably should of pulled up the map on the smartphone. Nah, part of the fun was exploring. Plus he wanted to beat Hope this time.

OOC: Night! FYI I usually don't wake up until around 10cmt. I noticed that I'm one of the last ones up and last ones to get off haha.

So Sliv I had an idea. What if they had a really cool recreation center like they have at colleges. This big two story building (plus maybe a basement) would be more tailored towards campers. It'd have a pool, gym, tennis baseball and soccer/football field, rock climbing wall, track, classrooms that teach fun classes, cafe, and rock climbing wall.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: He laughed. "I guess so! I demand a rematch on the race." He got a head start towards the baseball field. He thought he was going to right way. Probably should of pulled up the map on the smartphone. Nah, part of the fun was exploring. Plus he wanted to beat Hope this time.
> 
> OOC: Night! FYI I usually don't wake up until around 10cmt. I noticed that I'm one of the last ones up and last ones to get off haha.
> 
> So Sliv I had an idea. What if they had a really cool recreation center like they have at colleges. This big two story building (plus maybe a basement) would be more tailored towards campers. It'd have a pool, gym, tennis baseball and soccer/football field, rock climbing wall, track, classrooms that teach fun classes, cafe, and rock climbing wall.



OOC: Okay, I'm up extra early this morning, so I might not see you for a bit.

And I like that idea!

Hope: "All right, prepared to be beat again then!" She chased after him, hot on his tail. Hope was a fast sprinter, but not as fast in the long run.


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: They are doing well. Everything is relatively normal as ever. How about yours? OOC: Is his mom Pepper?
> 
> OOC: Hey Cindy, Evelyn and Luke should have a scene like this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbIzDAS37VY She could be trying to figure out why he suddenly came to camp the same time the Avengers kids did.



Eli: " Okay. Not much of a difference since last time we saw each other. "

OOC: Yes- I think.

Amber: She sat down and talked with her sisters after escaping the hyenas. 

Amanda:" How is your camp?"

Amber: " Okay, I guess. I think I made a friend or two. But I'm not sure. "

Jess: " Just remember our old saying. ' Trust is rust disguised with a t'. Be careful. "

Amber: She nodded. " But what about the other keepers?"

Amanda: " We've known them for years. This has been two days. "

Amber: She shrugged and hit the return button. She woke up by the lake.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Okay, I'm up extra early this morning, so I might not see you for a bit.
> 
> And I like that idea!
> 
> Hope: "All right, prepared to be beat again then!" She chased after him, hot on his tail. Hope was a fast sprinter, but not as fast in the long run.



Jay: Hope was on his tail, even know he started early. It was a short distance and she barely passed him in the end. "This baseball field is nice. Maybe we could make a Young Avengers team." His eyes panned the vista. He saw a concession stand, forest path, and a zip line. When he saw the archery range, it had a gravitational pull on him. It was very basic, but he was still happy to have it. 



1elle2 said:


> Eli: " Okay. Not much of a difference since last time we saw each other. "



Evelyn: "Yeah. Things have been rather quite lately. Not a bad thing tho, expect for the possibility of something brewing in silence. I'm so glad our families live close to each other. Plus your dad seriously throws the best parties."


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> Jay: Hope was on his tail, even know he started early. It was a short distance and she barely passed him in the end. "This baseball field is nice. Maybe we could make a Young Avengers team." His eyes panned the vista. He saw a concession stand, forest path, and a zip line. When he saw the archery range, it had a gravitational pull on him. It was very basic, but he was still happy to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> Evelyn: "Yeah. Things have been rather quite lately. Not a bad thing tho, expect for the possibility of something brewing in silence. I'm so glad our families live close to each other. Plus your dad seriously throws the best parties."



Eli: He laughed. " He definitely does."

Amber: she thought about it. Were Hope and Jenna her friends? Or had they just been talking to her because she was there? " I'm hopeless," she muttered to herself. " I don't even know the difference between a friend and an acquaintance..."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: Hope was on his tail, even know he started early. It was a short distance and she barely passed him in the end. "This baseball field is nice. Maybe we could make a Young Avengers team." His eyes panned the vista. He saw a concession stand, forest path, and a zip line. When he saw the archery range, it had a gravitational pull on him. It was very basic, but he was still happy to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> Evelyn: "Yeah. Things have been rather quite lately. Not a bad thing tho, expect for the possibility of something brewing in silence. I'm so glad our families live close to each other. Plus your dad seriously throws the best parties."



Hope: She breathed heavily as she sat. 'Short distances, I can outrun the average person. Long distances.......not so much. Unless the 'other girl' is out. Yeah, it's a nice field, I suck at sports thought." She noticed Jay looking at the archery range and grinned. "Like father like son. Of course, I can't talk." She had always had an interest in science, just like her dad.


----------



## Orreed

1elle2 said:


> Eli: He laughed. " He definitely does."
> 
> [/COLOR]



Evelyn: "That's for sure! Well, I'm heading back to my cabin to read. See you later."
She started to walk to her cabin.



Fairywings said:


> Hope: She breathed heavily as she sat. 'Short distances, I can outrun the average person. Long distances.......not so much. Unless the 'other girl' is out. Yeah, it's a nice field, I suck at sports thought." She noticed Jay looking at the archery range and grinned. "Like father like son. Of course, I can't talk." She had always had an interest in science, just like her dad.



Jay: He kinda was off in space just walking towards the range. He snapped out of it and felt really bad. "Oh Hope, I'm really sorry!." He walked back towards her. He was trying to remember what she said, he got bits. Not because he didn't care, but he was so excited about the range. "Yeah. Hey do you want to go check out the archery range?"


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "That's for sure! Well, I'm heading back to my cabin to read. See you later."
> She started to walk to her cabin.
> 
> Jay: He kinda was off in space just walking towards the range. He snapped out of it and felt really bad. "Oh Hope, I'm really sorry!." He walked back towards her. He was trying to remember what she said, he got bits. Not because he didn't care, but he was so excited about the range. "Yeah. Hey do you want to go check out the archery range?"



Eli: " Bye. " He looked around Thora and Girdan were still in the water.


----------



## Silvermist20

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " I'm Tim Sting, Trixie's brother, from Slugterra. Who are you related to?" He was pretty friendly.


Becca: She hated when people asked this. "Uh, Rapunzel."


Orreed said:


> Jay: He laughed. "I guess so! I demand a rematch on the race." He got a head start towards the baseball field. He thought he was going to right way. Probably should of pulled up the map on the smartphone. Nah, part of the fun was exploring. Plus he wanted to beat Hope this time.
> 
> OOC: Night! FYI I usually don't wake up until around 10cmt. I noticed that I'm one of the last ones up and last ones to get off haha.
> 
> So Sliv I had an idea. What if they had a really cool recreation center like they have at colleges. This big two story building (plus maybe a basement) would be more tailored towards campers. It'd have a pool, gym, tennis baseball and soccer/football field, rock climbing wall, track, classrooms that teach fun classes, cafe, and rock climbing wall.



OOC: No. Here's why: First off, there's already Extreme Bald Mountain which you can climb and you can swim in the lake. Also, there's a place where you can rent like sports equipment and stuff like that already and a bunch of fields to play on. Lastly, the mess hall is basically a cafe already.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "That's for sure! Well, I'm heading back to my cabin to read. See you later."
> She started to walk to her cabin.
> 
> 
> 
> Jay: He kinda was off in space just walking towards the range. He snapped out of it and felt really bad. "Oh Hope, I'm really sorry!." He walked back towards her. He was trying to remember what she said, he got bits. Not because he didn't care, but he was so excited about the range. "Yeah. Hey do you want to go check out the archery range?"



Hope: She laughed. Definitely like father like son. "Of course, let's go!" She would suck, but archery would make Jay so happy, and she would do most anything to keep that blissfully happy look on his face he had when doing archery.


----------



## 1elle2

Silvermist20 said:


> Jess: She hated when people asked this. "Uh, Rapunzel."
> 
> OOC: No. Here's why: First off, there's already Extreme Bald Mountain which you can climb and you can swim in the lake. Also, there's a place where you can rent like sports equipment and stuff like that already and a bunch of fields to play on. Lastly, the mess hall is basically a cafe already.



Tim: " That's cool! Do you have a frying pan also?"


----------



## Silvermist20

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " That's cool! Do you have a frying pan also?"



OOC: Woops! Accidentally put Jess before.

Becca: "Uh, No. All I inherited from Rapunzel was her artistic ability. And sadly, the possibility of becoming princess one day."


----------



## 1elle2

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Woops! Accidentally put Jess before.
> 
> Becca: "Uh, No. All I inherited from Rapunzel was her artistic ability. And sadly, the possibility of becoming princess one day."



Tim: " I love art. I'm not very good though..."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Hope: She laughed. Definitely like father like son. "Of course, let's go!" She would suck, but archery would make Jay so happy, and she would do most anything to keep that blissfully happy look on his face he had when doing archery.



OOC: In real life I am the worst archer ever haha. That's so cute what she thought about Jay's bliss! I really ship these characters.


Jay: "Great!" He bounced over to the range. "So this is how you do it." He looked threw the arrows. "This one is descent. Okay watch me first and then I'l help you. You hold it like this. Use your dominate hand and pull back. Aim it at the bulls-eye. It's okay if you don't get it right away, it takes a while to get used to it. Although you may be good at it considering you want to do science which takes precision." Jay easily shot the bulls-eye, and his second time made the arrow slice open the other arrow. "Here you try it!"


----------



## Doodle98

Thora: Everyone had left. She got up and went into the forest with her brother.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OOC: In real life I am the worst archer ever haha. That's so cute what she thought about Jay's bliss! I really ship these characters.
> 
> 
> Jay: "Great!" He bounced over to the range. "So this is how you do it." He looked threw the arrows. "This one is descent. Okay watch me first and then I'l help you. You hold it like this. Use your dominate hand and pull back. Aim it at the bulls-eye. It's okay if you don't get it right away, it takes a while to get used to it. Although you may be good at it considering you want to do science which takes precision." Jay easily shot the bulls-eye, and his second time made the arrow slice open the other arrow. "Here you try it!"



OOC: Me too lol. That's the thing about Hope, she puts everybody before herself because she feels like they matter more than her.

Hope: She watched him, then adjusted it slightly as she was left-handed. Then, she aimed, pulled back, and shot. She lowered the bow and watched as her arrow just barely hit the target. She grinned but didn't say anything, it would be rude to praise herself.


----------



## Silvermist20

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " I love art. I'm not very good though..."



Becca: "I'm a little good at it. You should see my drawings sometime."


----------



## Cinderella8

OOC What did I miss?


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC What did I miss?



OOC: Not much, mostly talking and Hope and Jay are at the archery range


----------



## Doodle98

Jolie: "Rory! Come on!" He was still hiding from her.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Me too lol. That's the thing about Hope, she puts everybody before herself because she feels like they matter more than her.
> 
> Hope: She watched him, then adjusted it slightly as she was left-handed. Then, she aimed, pulled back, and shot. She lowered the bow and watched as her arrow just barely hit the target. She grinned but didn't say anything, it would be rude to praise herself.



OOC: Hopefully Jay can make her feel better about herself and her worth in the future. 


Jay: He watched impressed. "Hey, that's pretty good for a beginner. Try a few arrows." Jay watched her about to shoot an arrow. The placement was well done, but if it was adjusted slightly she'd probably get a bulls-eye. "Wait a second before you shoot that one. Adjust it up a little, and a little to the side. No to the left." He gave up and walked over to her. He adjusted her arms in the right place. Doing so he hoped Hope didn't feel his shakiness. When done adjusting she shot and hit the target's bulls-eye. "Oh yeah. That's how you do it!"


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OOC: Hopefully Jay can make her feel better about herself and her worth in the future.
> 
> 
> Jay: He watched impressed. "Hey, that's pretty good for a beginner. Try a few arrows." Jay watched her about to shoot an arrow. The placement was well done, but if it was adjusted slightly she'd probably get a bulls-eye. "Wait a second before you shoot that one. Adjust it up a little, and a little to the side. No to the left." He gave up and walked over to her. He adjusted her arms in the right place. Doing so he hoped Hope didn't feel his shakiness. When done adjusting she shot and hit the target's bulls-eye. "Oh yeah. That's how you do it!"



OOC: I was thinking that would happen eventually.

Hope: She grinned at him. "You really know your shooting Jay. You could probably go to the Olympics with your archery. That was awesome! Thanks for teaching me, you really don't have to you know."


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC What did I miss?





Orreed said:


> OOC: Hey Cindy, Evelyn and Luke should have a scene like this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbIzDAS37VY Evelyn could be trying to figure out why he suddenly came to camp the same time the Avengers kids did.




There is this.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I was thinking that would happen eventually.
> 
> Hope: She grinned at him. "You really know your shooting Jay. You could probably go to the Olympics with your archery. That was awesome! Thanks for teaching me, you really don't have to you know."



Jay: "Thanks Hope! Yeah I probably could. That'd be a pretty cool career. No problem at all. I like teaching people, it's fun. Bow's are really underrated. They are extremely effective too to stab people and have bombs in battles. Wanna try a few more and maybe show me something sciencey?


----------



## Cinderella8

OOC *watching...* PMing you


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Thanks Hope! Yeah I probably could. That'd be a pretty cool career. No problem at all. I like teaching people, it's fun. Bow's are really underrated. They are extremely effective too to stab people and have bombs in battles. Wanna try a few more and maybe show me something sciencey?



Hope: She smiled. "It would be a fun career too. Yeah, I'll shoot a few more, and then luckily I brought some gamma stuff so I can show you that." She would have to check her gamma levels anyway, if they were abnormally high or low there could be a problem, so she checked daily. She shot another arrow, not bullsye but still a lot better than her first try.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Hope: She smiled. "It would be a fun career too. Yeah, I'll shoot a few more, and then luckily I brought some gamma stuff so I can show you that." She would have to check her gamma levels anyway, if they were abnormally high or low there could be a problem, so she checked daily. She shot another arrow, not bullsye but still a lot better than her first try.



Jay: "Okay cool. Good shot!"


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Okay cool. Good shot!"



Hope: "Thanks!" She took a few more shots, hitting the target but not the bullseye. Retrieving her arrows, she said, "That's enough for me, I think."


----------



## The Villianess

Balthazar: "Liking the view?"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "Liking the view?"



Jori: "Oh yes! It's marvelous!"


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Oh yes! It's marvelous!"



Balthazar: Balthazar smiled after hearing that and it was because not a lot of people enjoyed being in places with him. He guessed it was because he was an evildoer who would take over the world someday.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: Balthazar smiled after hearing that and it was because not a lot of people enjoyed being in places with him. He guessed it was because he was an evildoer who would take over the world someday.



Jori: She was hoping he was enjoying her company.  When she first met him, he seemed more like the independent type.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "Thanks!" She took a few more shots, hitting the target but not the bullseye. Retrieving her arrows, she said, "That's enough for me, I think."



Jay: Jay contently watched Hope. She was really pretty when she was so focused... "Okay. You want to do the gamma stuff now?"


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: Jay contently watched Hope. She was really pretty when she was so focused... "Okay. You want to do the gamma stuff now?"



Hope: For just a second, there was a flicker of unhappiness, but it was gone as soon as it came. "Sure." She put the stuff up. "Going now?"


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Hope: For just a second, there was a flicker of unhappiness, but it was gone as soon as it came. "Sure." She put the stuff up. "Going now?"



Jay: "Yeah Sure. Suggestions on where to go? I wonder if it's lunchtime soon." He laughed. "Don't worry I won't eat as much this time. I mean I could eat an elephant and not get fat, but I don't want acne. Oh gosh, I remember the terrible, awkward age of thirteen. Pimples DO NOT good well with red hair."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Yeah Sure. Suggestions on where to go? I wonder if it's lunchtime soon." He laughed. "Don't worry I won't eat as much this time. I mean I could eat an elephant and not get fat, but I don't want acne. Oh gosh, I remember the terrible, awkward age of thirteen. Pimples DO NOT good well with red hair."



Hope: She laughed. "I have to get my case from my cabin, but we could set up anywhere. Maybe the woods? Don't worry Jay, I don't care how much you eat. Maybe we could stop by the Mess Hall and see if there's snacks?"


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Hope: She laughed. "I have to get my case from my cabin, but we could set up anywhere. Maybe the woods? Don't worry Jay, I don't care how much you eat. Maybe we could stop by the Mess Hall and see if there's snacks?"



Jay: "The woods sounds good or if no one else it at the cabin I can maybe come in. No honestly I'm still stuffed!  But seriously, isn't thirteen a terrible age? Oh gosh I have so many embassing stories from that age." He did a mixture of a shutter and laugh.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "The woods sounds good or if no one else it at the cabin I can maybe come in. No honestly I'm still stuffed!  But seriously, isn't thirteen a terrible age? Oh gosh I have so many embassing stories from that age." He did a mixture of a shutter and laugh.



Hope: "We'll see. It is terrible. Coincidentally all the worst places I've lived was when I was thirteen. That was the Cursed Year."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Hope: "We'll see. It is terrible. Coincidentally all the worst places I've lived was when I was thirteen. That was the Cursed Year."



Jay: He felt really bad and spoke queiter. "I'm sorry." He perked up a little. "I guess we should conclude 13 is the worst word ever and it shall be banished! I bet it's Bag of Cats favorite ha."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: He felt really bad and spoke queiter. "I'm sorry." He perked up a little. "I guess we should conclude 13 is the worst word ever and it shall be banished! I bet it's Bag of Cats favorite ha."



Hope: She giggled. 'It's all right. And I wonder if it is his favorite year, it would be fitting!"


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: She was hoping he was enjoying her company.  When she first met him, he seemed more like the independent type.



Balthazar: "This is nice."

OOC: Does anyone want to talk to Kari & Richard?


----------



## Fairywings

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "This is nice."
> 
> OOC: Does anyone want to talk to Kari & Richard?



OOC: I have nothing to do with Tiare and Percy if someone wants to talk to them.


----------



## 1elle2

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "This is nice."
> 
> OOC: Does anyone want to talk to Kari & Richard?



OOC: I have Eli, Amber, and Jason.


----------



## The Villianess

1elle2 said:


> OOC: I have Eli, Amber, and Jason.



OOC: Okay.

Kari: Kari ran into someone. "Sorry" Kari apologized.

Richard: Richard hugged Kari closer. He said, "We didn't mean to run into you."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Hope: She giggled. 'It's all right. And I wonder if it is his favorite year, it would be fitting!"



Jay: He continued to talk as they walked to Hope's cabin. "Yep no question about that! Baby Reindeer Game's favorite year is 2013." He grinned. This was nice. He glad the other Avengers had kids his age. They where the only people he could talk about this kind of stuff with. Actually, Hawkeye and Black Widow aren't known Avengers like Captain America or the Hulk. They are top secret. Luckily people didn't really ask about his parents job. The rare occasion he'd just say "I don't really know, some business." and they'd movie on.


----------



## 1elle2

The Villianess said:


> OOC: Okay.
> 
> Kari: Kari ran into someone. "Sorry" Kari apologized.
> 
> Richard: Richard hugged Kari closer. He said, "We didn't mean to run into you."



Amber: " It's okay. " Amanda and Jess' words still rang in her ears. Could she trust anyone here?


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: He continued to talk as they walked to Hope's cabin. "Yep no question about that! Baby Reindeer Game's favorite year is 2013." He grinned. This was nice. He glad the other Avengers had kids his age. They where the only people he could talk about this kind of stuff with. Actually, Hawkeye and Black Widow aren't known Avengers like Captain America or the Hulk. They are top secret. Luckily people didn't really ask about his parents job. The rare occasion he'd just say "I don't really know, some business." and they'd movie on.



Hope: She giggled again. "If only he had a red nose, then we could call him Rudolph! I suppose we'll just have to call him Prancer. Or Blitzen." Hope was kind to almost everyone, but Luke wasn't almost everyone.


----------



## The Villianess

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " It's okay. " Amanda and Jess' words still rang in her ears. Could she trust anyone here?



Kari: "I'm Karigradkash, princess of Atlantis."

Richard: "Hi there, I'm Richard Chataeupters."


----------



## 1elle2

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "I'm Karigradkash, princess of Atlantis."
> 
> Richard: "Hi there, I'm Richard Chataeupters."



Amber: " I'm Amber. " She didn't know what her last name was.


----------



## The Villianess

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " I'm Amber. " She didn't know what her last name was.



Kari: "I'm the daughter of Kidagakash and Milo Thatch."

Richard: "My uncle is Phoebus of the Hunchback of Notre Dame first and second movies. Who are you related to?"


----------



## 1elle2

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "I'm the daughter of Kidagakash and Milo Thatch."
> 
> Richard: "My uncle is Phoebus of the Hunchback of Notre Dame first and second movies. Who are you related to?"



Amber: She liked those movies. " I'm Jess and Amanda's sister, from a series of books called The Kingdom Keepers. Well, I'm not actually related to Jess, but we've grown up together. "


----------



## The Villianess

1elle2 said:


> Amber: She liked those movies. " I'm Jess and Amanda's sister, from a series of books called The Kingdom Keepers. Well, I'm not actually related to Jess, but we've grown up together. "



Richard: "I've read them."

Kari: "Sounds really cool."

OOC: I want chocolate now.....


----------



## 1elle2

The Villianess said:


> Richard: "I've read them."
> 
> Kari: "Sounds really cool."
> 
> OOC: I want chocolate now.....



Amber: " Second person in this camp so far... I'm also a DHI, so I get to help out a bit. Judge Frolo tried to shoot Willa at one point. "


----------



## The Villianess

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " Second person in this camp so far... I'm also a DHI, so I get to help out a bit. Judge Frolo tried to shoot Willa at one point. "



Richard: "Has Willa ever met Frollo's daughter? Thankfully she's in juvie so she can't be here, but she's nobody you want to cross pathways with."


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Could someone catch me up yet again? This can;t keep happening people!


----------



## 1elle2

The Villianess said:


> Richard: "Has Willa ever met Frollo's daughter? Thankfully she's in juvie so she can't be here, but she's nobody you want to cross pathways with."



Amber: " No. We haven't met any one here at this camp before. "


----------



## The Villianess

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " No. We haven't met any one here at this camp before. "



Richard: "Oh."


----------



## 1elle2

The Villianess said:


> Richard: "Oh."



Amber: " I did meet Pluto though. "


----------



## The Villianess

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " I did meet Pluto though. "



Kari: "Your sister actually got to meet Pluto? That is the coolest thing I've ever heard, but have you heard of a mechanical fish?"


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Could someone catch me up yet again? This can;t keep happening people!



OOC: It's really only talking between different characters. Well, Jay taught Hope archery too.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Hope: She giggled again. "If only he had a red nose, then we could call him Rudolph! I suppose we'll just have to call him Prancer. Or Blitzen." Hope was kind to almost everyone, but Luke wasn't almost everyone.



Jay: "Oh darn. Or have you ever seen Rudolph and Frosty's Christmas in July? He totally reminds me of Scratcher!" Jay was always polite to everyone, even if he didn't like them. He felt although Luke was an exception for good reason. They had arrived at Hope's cabin. "Is this you're new lovely humble abode?" Jay probably laughed and playfully teased more today than he did in a year. He was enjoying the Hope and the day."


----------



## 1elle2

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "Your sister actually got to meet Pluto? That is the coolest thing I've ever heard, but have you heard of a mechanical fish?"



Amber: " Isn't there a little mermaid ride with them? Oh wait, aren't there mechanical fish in your movie?" She hasn't seen Atlantis for a few years.


----------



## The Villianess

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " Isn't there a little mermaid ride with them? Oh wait, aren't there mechanical fish in your movie?" She hasn't seen Atlantis for a few years.



Kari: "Yes. We ride them."

Richard: "True. Also, I think Kari's mother's movie is one of the forgotten Disney treasures."

Kari: "Yes it is."


----------



## 1elle2

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "Yes. We ride them."
> 
> Richard: "True. Also, I think Kari's mother's movie is one of the forgotten Disney treasures."
> 
> Kari: "Yes it is."



Amber: " I haven't seen any movies for a while. Unless I'm at Charlene's house or Willa's house. But that doesn't happen often. Then again, we meet the characters all the time. "


----------



## The Villianess

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " I haven't seen any movies for a while. Unless I'm at Charlene's house or Willa's house. But that doesn't happen often. Then again, we meet the characters all the time. "



Kari: "That's cool."


----------



## 1elle2

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "That's cool."



Amber: " The bad guys aren't cool though. Luckily, most of their spells and weapons go right through me. "


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Oh darn. Or have you ever seen Rudolph and Frosty's Christmas in July? He totally reminds me of Scratcher!" Jay was always polite to everyone, even if he didn't like them. He felt although Luke was an exception for good reason. They had arrived at Hope's cabin. "Is this you're new lovely humble abode?" Jay probably laughed and playfully teased more today than he did in a year. He was enjoying the Hope and the day."



Hope: "A long time ago. Yes, this would be my lovely summer house." She walked in, saw no one was inside, and pulled out the case. It was a hard shell case, black with silver clasps, and was half the size of Hope herself. She set it down and opened it up. The first thing she pulled out was something that looked like a cross between Stark Tech and a tablet. "This is a very basic gamma reader, it can only find gamma radiation signatures in an area about the size of this camp." She turned it on and it came to life with a map of the camp. There were a bunch of colors on it. "Blue is lower than normal, green is normal, so if the camp is mostly green, that's a good thing. Yellow is a little above normal, it can't yet harm anyone but it's best to keep an eye on it. Orange is higher than yellow, at that point it's still low levels but it can be harmful now, darker you go more there is and therefor more harmful. Red orange is when it becomes deadly, and if it's red, you're probably going to die." She looked at the cabin they were in, which was green except for one blinking red dot. "Ignore that blinking red dot, that's me. You can play with that for a minute and look around, it's touch screen so you can use your fingers to move it, zoom in and out. Zoom the same way you do with all touch screens." She pulled out a microscope, a couple slides and a little knife. "My dad absorbed so much gamma radiation when he became the Hulk, he should have died. I was born with a lot of gamma radiation in me myself, though less than dad, because of genetics. Our main theory is that I can control the Hulk and I still keep my mind because I have less gamma in me and it's natural, and the transformation is uncontrolled and more painful for Dad and he loses himself because his body is still fighting the gamma. I have 50% gamma radiation in my blood, that's 1 of every 2 cells with gamma. 50% is my normal state, so we can usually tell if there's a problem with me if there's significantly more or less." If he was looking at her arms, he would be able to see small cut marks. "Every morning I take a blood sample. I haven't done it today yet, give me a sec. Dad's working on a little meter kind of like what diabetics use, but it's not ready yet, so I have to do this the old fashioned way." She pricked herself and drew a little blood, wincing, dropped it on a slide, looked at it under the microscope, then pulled out a small gadget. "This tests percentage. It looks good, but I should still check." She looked at it. "Perfect, 50%." She cleaned the gadget and put it away. "Want to look at the blood sample before I get rid of it?"

OOC: Wow this is long, sorry.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "A long time ago. Yes, this would be my lovely summer house." She walked in, saw no one was inside, and pulled out the case. It was a hard shell case, black with silver clasps, and was half the size of Hope herself. She set it down and opened it up. The first thing she pulled out was something that looked like a cross between Stark Tech and a tablet. "This is a very basic gamma reader, it can only find gamma radiation signatures in an area about the size of this camp." She turned it on and it came to life with a map of the camp. There were a bunch of colors on it. "Blue is lower than normal, green is normal, so if the camp is mostly green, that's a good thing. Yellow is a little above normal, it can't yet harm anyone but it's best to keep an eye on it. Orange is higher than yellow, at that point it's still low levels but it can be harmful now, darker you go more there is and therefor more harmful. Red orange is when it becomes deadly, and if it's red, you're probably going to die." She looked at the cabin they were in, which was green except for one blinking red dot. "Ignore that blinking red dot, that's me. You can play with that for a minute and look around, it's touch screen so you can use your fingers to move it, zoom in and out. Zoom the same way you do with all touch screens." She pulled out a microscope, a couple slides and a little knife. "My dad absorbed so much gamma radiation when he became the Hulk, he should have died. I was born with a lot of gamma radiation in me myself, though less than dad, because of genetics. Our main theory is that I can control the Hulk and I still keep my mind because I have less gamma in me and it's natural, and the transformation is uncontrolled and more painful for Dad and he loses himself because his body is still fighting the gamma. I have 50% gamma radiation in my blood, that's 1 of every 2 cells with gamma. 50% is my normal state, so we can usually tell if there's a problem with me if there's significantly more or less." If he was looking at her arms, he would be able to see small cut marks. "Every morning I take a blood sample. I haven't done it today yet, give me a sec. Dad's working on a little meter kind of like what diabetics use, but it's not ready yet, so I have to do this the old fashioned way." She pricked herself and drew a little blood, wincing, dropped it on a slide, looked at it under the microscope, then pulled out a small gadget. "This tests percentage. It looks good, but I should still check." She looked at it. "Perfect, 50%." She cleaned the gadget and put it away. "Want to look at the blood sample before I get rid of it?"
> 
> OOC: Wow this is long, sorry.



OOC: No problem. Long ones are fun to read. Especially considering in my opinion people aren't posting very much lately.

Jay: He was fascinated by the system. It looked terrible to use although. He played around with the touchscreen. "I bet you have to be careful with this. It's like a Hope GPS." He had noticed the little cuts and scars before, but never paid much attention. Honestly he overlooked them. They weren't a big deal. Jay tensed up slightly with the needle. Needles were one of his weaknesses, but he hid the fear in front of Hope. "Sure I'll look at the sample." He looked at it and handed it back. "I'm sorry you have to do this Hope. Seriously if you ever need anything let me know." His face was of genuine sadness. He couldn't imagine how hard her life must be. Blood samples, Ross, fear of dad or self losing control, not having a permanent home.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "This is nice."
> 
> OOC: Does anyone want to talk to Kari & Richard?



Jori: Jori agreed 100%.  She smiled and nodded.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OOC: No problem. Long ones are fun to read. Especially considering in my opinion people aren't posting very much lately.
> 
> Jay: He was fascinated by the system. It looked terrible to use although. He played around with the touchscreen. "I bet you have to be careful with this. It's like a Hope GPS." He had noticed the little cuts and scars before, but never paid much attention. Honestly he overlooked them. They weren't a big deal. Jay tensed up slightly with the needle. Needles were one of his weaknesses, but he hid the fear in front of Hope. "Sure I'll look at the sample." He looked at it and handed it back. "I'm sorry you have to do this Hope. Seriously if you ever need anything let me know." His face was of genuine sadness. He couldn't imagine how hard her life must be. Blood samples, Ross, fear of dad or self losing control, not having a permanent home.



OOC: Okay, glad it's not annoying!

Hope: "It is. I can't imagine what I would do if this got into the wrong hands....." She shivered. "I fought Dad long and hard about bringing it all for that very reason, but I can't be in dark about the world around me." She didn't say so, it wouldn't be fair to worry Jay, it wasn't his burden to carry, but her being in the dark could mean the difference between life and death. It had happened before, and that she was sure was only between herself, her dad, and that hospital. She took the sample and got rid of it. She thought about what he said. She was utterly grateful, she didn't deserve his friendship let alone his help, but she didn't think there was anything he could do for her. Still, she blushed. Ignoring the fact that Jay kept making her blush today, she decided it must be because of the cut. "Well, I've gotten used to it over the years. It used to suck when I was a little girl, now it's just an expected part of my morning routine. It's just part of the territory, like moving from country to country, turning into an enormous green rage-monster, attempting to keep under the radar of Ro- of interested parties, and making sure the townspeople don't start coming after you with torches and pitchforks." She realized how much of her life she'd given away without intending to (she had promised herself to reveal nothing to the others, she didn't want pity), even almost revealing Ross' name (she feared him so much, she had no idea if they knew about him or not), and blushed. Hard. Finally, she packed it all up and said, "Well, that was more depressing than I had intended. Shall we go do something fun?"


----------



## IndigoFaith

Wind: She went to the woods.  Slowly she walked around, enjoying nature. _ I wonder what we will do next at camp._


----------



## Doodle98

Thora: she walked back to her cabin.

Gordon: he went to the mess hall and drank five more cups of coffee and ten pancakes.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Hope: She giggled. 'It's all right. And I wonder if it is his favorite year, it would be fitting!"





Fairywings said:


> OOC: Okay, glad it's not annoying!
> 
> Hope: "It is. I can't imagine what I would do if this got into the wrong hands....." She shivered. *"I fought Dad long and hard about bringing it all for that very reason, but I can't be in dark about the world around me." *She didn't say so, it wouldn't be fair to worry Jay, it wasn't his burden to carry, but her being in the dark could mean the difference between life and death. It had happened before, and that she was sure was only between herself, her dad, and that hospital. She took the sample and got rid of it. She thought about what he said. She was utterly grateful, she didn't deserve his friendship let alone his help, but she didn't think there was anything he could do for her. Still, she blushed. Ignoring the fact that Jay kept making her blush today, she decided it must be because of the cut.
> *"Well, I've gotten used to it over the years. It used to suck when I was a little girl, now it's just an expected part of my morning routine. It's just part of the territory, like moving from country to country, turning into an enormous green rage-monster, attempting to keep under the radar of Ro- of interested parties, and making sure the townspeople don't start coming after you with torches and pitchforks."* She realized how much of her life she'd given away without intending to (she had promised herself to reveal nothing to the others, she didn't want pity), even almost revealing Ross' name (she feared him so much, she had no idea if they knew about him or not), and blushed. Hard. Finally, she packed it all up and said, *"Well, that was more depressing than I had intended. Shall we go do something fun?"*



Jay: "Oh no it's fine, I like listening to you talk. It's pretty interesting." He chuckled, "You could write a book! I have adventures too. Probably not as crazy as your life, But I like my life. NYC is a great place to live. I wish you could come visit there's so much I'd want to show you." "Yeah, let's do something fun! Any suggestions Ms.Banner?"


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she walked back to her cabin.
> 
> Gordon: he went to the mess hall and drank five more cups of coffee and ten pancakes.



OOC: Gordon always cracks me up and puts a smile on my face! 

Evelyn: After reading for about an hour, she decided to head to the mess hall to grab an apple. She saw Gordon carrying his coffee and pancakes and laughed. "You like Midguard food buddy?"


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> OOC: Gordon always cracks me up and puts a smile on my face!
> 
> Evelyn: After reading for about an hour, she decided to head to the mess hall to grab an apple. She saw Gordon carrying his coffee and pancakes and laughed. "You make Midguard food buddy"



OOC: I feel so special! Lol.

Gordon: he smiled, then downed a sixth cup of coffee. "What can I say? I like food." He ate another pancake.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Oh no it's fine, I like listening to you talk. It's pretty interesting." He chuckled, "You could write a book! I have adventures too. Probably not as crazy as your life, But I like my life. NYC is a great place to live. I wish you could come visit there's so much I'd want to show you." "Yeah, let's do something fun! Any suggestions Ms.Banner?"



Hope: "Really? Well it's nice to know I'm not annoying you. I guess I could. I really wish I could come visit everyone more often, I'm sure coming to NYC would be lots of fun. I can't really think of anything Mr. Barton, but I'm sure you can come up with something." She grinned.


----------



## tigerkitty

Rory: Rory swam from under Josie and grabbed her legs and pulled her down, then swam to the surface. He waited to see her response.

Cameo: Cameo continued reading.

Selena: Once Selena read through the newest posts on Instagram, she opened up messages and texted Tink.

Kody: "Kody wonders what Kody is supposed to do."

Mercury: Mercury continued chatting with the other councilors.

OOC: Could we have the activities start soon?


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: Rory swam from under Josie and grabbed her legs and pulled her down, then swam to the surface. He waited to see her response.
> 
> Cameo: Cameo continued reading.
> 
> Selena: Once Selena read through the newest posts on Instagram, she opened up messages and texted Tink.
> 
> Kody: "Kody wonders what Kody is supposed to do."
> 
> Mercury: Mercury continued chatting with the other councilors.
> 
> OOC: Could we have the activities start soon?



Josie: she surfaced, coughing. "What the heck!" She shouted and splashed him. A small smile appeared on her face and she jumped on him, pushing both of them under.


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: I feel so special! Lol.
> 
> Gordon: he smiled, then downed a sixth cup of coffee. "What can I say? I like food." He ate another pancake.


Amber: She said bye to Kari and Richard, and went to the mess hall for some coffee. All she had done last night was run and climb, so she needed a boost. She saw the son of Thor, Gordan, eating pancakes and coffee. She grabbed a cup and sat near him.


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Amber: She said bye to Kari and Richard, and went to the mess hall for some coffee. All she had done last night was run and climb, so she needed a boost. She saw the son of Thor, Gordan, eating pancakes and coffee. She grabbed a cup and sat near him.



Gordon: he smiled at Amber. "Hello."


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he smiled at Amber. "Hello."



Amber: " Hi. Do you like coffee a lot or something?" she asked, noticing several cups around him. She gently sipped hers. She had been getting used to the bitter taste. It really helped with all of her late nights at Disney.


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " Hi. Do you like coffee a lot or something?" she asked, noticing several cups around him. She gently sipped hers. She had been getting used to the bitter taste. It really helped with all of her late nights at Disney.



Gordon: he chuckled. "Have you seen Thor eat?" He smiled, eating another pancake in one bite. Thora always teased him about how much he ate. He never put on any weight, unless it was of muscle after training.


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he chuckled. "Have you seen Thor eat?" He smiled, eating another pancake in one bite. Thora always teased him about how much he ate. He never put on any weight, unless it was of muscle after training.



Amber: " No," she admitted. The closest thing she had seen to Thor was at Epcot in the viking ride, and she was fairly sure that had nothing to do with Thor. She finished her cup of coffee.


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " No," she admitted. The closest thing she had seen to Thor was at Epcot in the viking ride, and she was fairly sure that had nothing to do with Thor. She finished her cup of coffee.



Gordon: "Oh." He said quietly.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Okay, so tomorrow I'm leaving to go to Canada to visit my relatives (yes, I'm Canadian!) and I won't be back in the country until Friday. I will be on today, and I'll be bringing my iPad mini, but after today, I can't promise you I'll be on very much if at all, I might be on in the plane, and maybe if I ever get some downtime, but I really can't promise you anything.

So, here we go:

Counselors: Silv, that's you, I don't know how much you'll need Jordan Ali, Robin, or Zach, but they're your responsibility.

Drew: Silv, I'm also trusting you with Andrew. I'm pretty sure you know what he's like, if you need help look at his sign up.

Chao and Jiang: Cindy, I'm trusting you with the siblings. Do  try and get them to train with their martial arts, preferably with permission. Otherwise, just look at their posts if you need help, they shouldn't be too complicated.

Tiare: Cindy, you've got Tia, again look at her posts if you need them.

Percy: Cindy, you've also got Percy. I tried to make him a lot like Luna Lovegood, so she is your main "reference guide", but do tone it down a bit for Percy.

Mike and Hope: Orreed, I'm leaving you in charge of Michael and Hope. You know them and their parents, you should be fine.

I think that's it.

Savvy?


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Hope: "Really? Well it's nice to know I'm not annoying you. I guess I could. I really wish I could come visit everyone more often, I'm sure coming to NYC would be lots of fun. I can't really think of anything Mr. Barton, but I'm sure you can come up with something." She grinned.



Jay: "Oh come on! I want the lady to choose!", he smiled. "How about I give three suggestions and you choose one. We could rent a boat, go horseback riding, or watch a movie."

OOC: Savvy. No problem taking care of Mike and Hope. Have a great trip!

P.S. You and everyone else can call me Olivia


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> OOC: I feel so special! Lol.
> 
> Gordon: he smiled, then downed a sixth cup of coffee. "What can I say? I like food." He ate another pancake.



Evelyn: She giggled. "It is really good." She saw another girl talk to Gordon and intoduced her self. "Hey! I'm Evelyn."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Oh come on! I want the lady to choose!", he smiled. "How about I give three suggestions and you choose one. We could rent a boat, go horseback riding, or watch a movie."
> 
> OOC: Savvy. No problem taking care of Mike and Hope. Have a great trip!
> 
> P.S. You and everyone else can call me Olivia



OOC: Okay Olivia. And thanks. I'm still here today.

Hope: She laughed at Jay calling her a lady, the only people who did were her dad when he was yelling at her but mostly Steve and Mike. It didn't take much for her to make a decision, she smiled and said, "Horses." Hope loved animals, they were often her company, since she never had any friends.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Okay Olivia. And thanks. I'm still here today.
> 
> Hope: She laughed at Jay calling her a lady, the only people who did were her dad when he was yelling at her but mostly Steve and Mike. It didn't take much for her to make a decision, she smiled and said, "Horses." Hope loved animals, they were often her company, since she never had any friends.



Jay: "Great!" That was the one he actually wanted too. He starting walking with Hope to the stable. "Hope you don't mind that me being a city boy I've never ridden a horse! I'm really excited though."


----------



## tigerkitty

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: she surfaced, coughing. "What the heck!" She shouted and splashed him. A small smile appeared on her face and she jumped on him, pushing both of them under.



Rory: Rory blocked his face from the splash, and was pushed under. He swam away from Josie and up towards the surface and waited for her to come back up. When her head popped up out of the water, he pushed her back down and swam to the dock. He climbed on the dock and sat with his feet dangling over the edge.


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: Rory blocked his face from the splash, and was pushed under. He swam away from Josie and up towards the surface and waited for her to come back up. When her head popped up out of the water, he pushed her back down and swam to the dock. He climbed on the dock and sat with his feet dangling over the edge.



Jolie: she smiled, grabbed his feet, and pulled him back in. She kissed his cheek.


----------



## tigerkitty

Doodle98 said:


> Jolie: she smiled, grabbed his feet, and pulled him back in. She kissed his cheek.



Rory: Rory was startled when pulled back in. He hit the water when Josie kissed his cheek, so he barely noticed. As he was pulled under, he grabbed Josie's ankles and pulled her down as well.


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: Rory was startled when pulled back in. He hit the water when Josie kissed his cheek, so he barely noticed. As he was pulled under, he grabbed Josie's ankles and pulled her down as well.



Josie: she squealed. "Okay." She said laughing. "We're going to kill each other."


----------



## tigerkitty

Doodle98 said:


> Jolie: she squealed. "Okay." She said laughing. "We're going to kill each other."



OOC: Do you mean Josie or Jolie?

Rory: Rory laughed and swam to the dock. He climbed up and helped her up as well.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Great!" That was the one he actually wanted too. He starting walking with Hope to the stable. "Hope you don't mind that me being a city boy I've never ridden a horse! I'm really excited though."



Hope: "Well, you happen to be in the company of an all right rider. Dad has always tried to get us near a stable when we move, he says he'd let me compete if it wouldn't bring too much attention." Hope loved horses and riding, she was living in Australia when she was ten when she started to learn and had been riding pretty much ever since. Even with her experience though, she wouldn't call herself an expert.


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> OOC: Do you mean Josie or Jolie?
> 
> Rory: Rory laughed and swam to the dock. He climbed up and helped her up as well.



OOC: I keep doing that. Josie. I have a Jolie in a different rp.

Josie: she smiled and wrung out her hair.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: I keep doing that. Josie. I have a Jolie in a different rp.
> 
> Josie: she smiled and wrung out her hair.



OOC: if Josie is short for Josephine, you could call her that. Or just Jo.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: if Josie is short for Josephine, you could call her that. Or just Jo.



OOC: I guess. *bangs head on wall* lol.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Hope: "Well, you happen to be in the company of an all right rider. Dad has always tried to get us near a stable when we move, he says he'd let me compete if it wouldn't bring too much attention." Hope loved horses and riding, she was living in Australia when she was ten when she started to learn and had been  riding pretty much ever since. Even with her experience though, she wouldn't call herself an expert.



Jay: "That's too bad." They arrived at the stable. "Hey Hope, please choose me a horse that looks friendly and won't buck me off please." He laughed.


----------



## tigerkitty

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: I keep doing that. Josie. I have a Jolie in a different rp.
> 
> Josie: she smiled and wrung out her hair.



OOC: Oh, OK! 

Rory: Once Josie was done wringing her hair out, he pushed her back in, laughing.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "That's too bad." They arrived at the stable. "Hey Hope, please choose me a horse that looks friendly and won't buck me off please." He laughed.



Hope: She smiled sat him. "Okay." She looked around until she found a very calm black horse, then waved him over. "This one's a good beginner horse." She punt on the horse's bridle, then a saddle blanket and the saddle, making sure the latter was secure. "There you go. The door tag says his name is Crow." Fitting, a good horse for Jay was named after a bird. "Hold onto his bridle, don't let him step on it. He could hurt a leg if he tripped on it. I'm going to get a horse." She could ride English and Western, so she quickly found a horse. She was a gray horse that wasn't as calm as Crow, but tis one was a jumper, and Hope wanted to do a little jumping today. She put the bridle, saddle blanket and saddle on he gray mare, Misty.


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> OOC: Oh, OK!
> 
> Rory: Once Josie was done wringing her hair out, he pushed her back in, laughing.



Josie: She climbed out. "You jerk!"


----------



## tigerkitty

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: She climbed out. "You jerk!"



Rory: Rory smiled. "You're welcome!"


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: Rory smiled. "You're welcome!"



Josie: She laughed. "You suck. You know that?"


----------



## Fairywings

Ooc: Brb


----------



## tigerkitty

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: She laughed. "You suck. You know that?"



Rory: "I do now!"


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: "I do now!"



Josie: "You're so cute." she said, smiling.


----------



## tigerkitty

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "You're so cute." she said, smiling.



Rory: "And so are you!"


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: "And so are you!"



Josie: "Do you know what we're doing today?" she asked him, holding his hand.


----------



## tigerkitty

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "Do you know what we're doing today?" she asked him, holding his hand.



Rory: "No idea."


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: "No idea."



Josie: "What's with all of these 'mandatory activities'? It's kinda dumb."


----------



## tigerkitty

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "What's with all of these 'mandatory activities'? It's kinda dumb."



Rory: "I don't know. So, your parents make you come?"


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: "I don't know. So, your parents make you come?"



Josie: "Yup. My mom didn't want me cooped up in a tower for eighteen years like she was."


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: She giggled. "It is really good." She saw another girl talk to Gordon and intoduced her self. "Hey! I'm Evelyn."



Amber: " I'm Amber. You're one of the Avengers kid's, right? I saw you with the others earlier."


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " I'm Amber. You're one of the Avengers kid's, right? I saw you with the others earlier."



Gordon: "Yep."


----------



## 1elle2

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " I'm Amber. You're one of the Avengers kid's, right? I saw you with the others earlier."





Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "Yep."



Amber: " That's cool. My sisters aren't very well known, unless you've read the books."


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " That's cool. My sisters aren't very well known, unless you've read the books."



Gordon: "Who are your sisters exactly?"


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "Who are your sisters exactly?"



Amber: " They're named Amanda and Jess, from a book series called _The Kingdom Keepers._ It's basically about some kids who defend Disney world from the Disney villains at night. They are holograms, pure light." She waved her hand through the back of her chair, relaxing and becoming pure hologram. Her hand passed right through.


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " They're named Amanda and Jess, from a book series called The Kingdom Keepers. It's basically about some kids who defend Disney world from the Disney villains at night. They are holograms, pure light." She waved her hand through the back of her chair, relaxing and becoming pure hologram. Her hand passed right through.



Gordon: "What is this witchcraft?!"


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Hope: She smiled sat him. "Okay." She looked around until she found a very calm black horse, then waved him over. "This one's a good beginner horse." She punt on the horse's bridle, then a saddle blanket and the saddle, making sure the latter was secure. "There you go. The door tag says his name is Crow." Fitting, a good horse for Jay was named after a bird. "Hold onto his bridle, don't let him step on it. He could hurt a leg if he tripped on it. I'm going to get a horse." She could ride English and Western, so she quickly found a horse. She was a gray horse that wasn't as calm as Crow, but tis one was a jumper, and Hope wanted to do a little jumping today. She put the bridle, saddle blanket and saddle on he gray mare, Misty.


Jay: He followed Hope's instructions carefully. "Why Crow is quite fitting!" While she was in the stable Jay looked around at the mountain and forest. It was a really stunning camp. Hope came out on a horse. "You know Hope, I never really got to apperiate the natural beauty of this place because I was looking at someone even more stunning." He was a little embassed and looked down and ruffled his hair. "You have more control of the horse so you should lead."


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "What is this witchcraft?!"



Amber: " It's just technology, like what Iron Man has. Holograms are images projected by special boxes. They are only light, so you can not touch them. But when in the parks as holograms, we are actually solid, and have to relax and feel no emotions to become a total hologram. When we are like that, any weapons can hit us. I'm just a regular person right now, but when I relax I bring out my hologram part, and nothing can touch me. Liam tried to punch me earlier, so I relaxed and his hand went through me."


----------



## Orreed

1elle2 said:
			
		

> Amber: " I'm Amber. You're one of the Avengers kid's, right? I saw you with the others earlier."



Evelyn: "Hi Amber. Yeah I am. Black Widow and Hawkeye child. I have a twin brother named Jay. I love the Kingdom Keepers that's really cool!'


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "Hi Amber. Yeah I am. Black Widow and Hawkeye child. I have a twin brother named Jay. I love the Kingdom Keepers that's really cool!'



Amber: " Thanks. I'm also a Fairlie, but I don't want to freak out Gordan any more." She blushed.


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " Thanks. I'm also a Fairlie, but I don't want to freak out Gordan any more." She blushed.



Gordon: he smiled, downing another cup of coffee. "l'm fine."


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he smiled, downing another cup of coffee. "l'm fine."



Amber: " If you say so. " She lifted one of his empty coffee cups with her mind. " And I can't really explain how I can do that. No one can."


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " If you say so. " She lifted one of his empty coffee cups with her mind. " And I can't really explain how I can do that. No one can."



Gordon: he jumped and fell off of the bench.


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he jumped and fell off of the bench.



Amber: " I can lift most objects- and people. Not for a long time though. Everyone calls it a gift. I really think it's a curse."


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " I can lift most objects- and people. Not for a long time though. Everyone calls it a gift. I really think it's a curse."



Gordon: he stood. "It is a gift."


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he stood. "It is a gift."



Amber: " I don't call anything that gets you locked up in a government facility a gift. We escaped from Maryland, and ended up in Florida at an old church, but were found and joined a foster care." The escape route was open for anyone, and she emailed her friends every day. They had secret e-mail accounts that weren't monitored by the government people, but they still used a code. Her fake account said that she was Dolores Fawks, ans she used a different picture.


----------



## Orreed

1elle2 said:
			
		

> Amber: " I don't call anything that gets you locked up in a government facility a gift. We escaped from Maryland, and ended up in Florida at an old church, but were found and joined a foster care." The escape route was open for anyone, and she emailed her friends every day. They had secret e-mail accounts that weren't monitored by the government people, but they still used a code. Her fake account said that she was Dolores Fawks, ans she used a different picture.



Evelyn: "Don't worry. Gordon and I won't think your a freak. I mean seriously, we grew up around with a demi-god, super soilder, and green rage monster. The world needs to learn to tolerate difference. Difference isn't bad.


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "Don't worry. Gordon and I won't think your a freak. I mean seriously, we grew up around with a demi-god, super soilder, and green rage monster. The world needs to learn to tolerate difference. Difference isn't bad.



Amber: " It really isn't. You should have seen Liam's face though; it was priceless. He punched me, then he was freaking out, thinking I was a ghost o something, and he ran. Now that I think about it, it was very funny."


----------



## Orreed

1elle2 said:
			
		

> Amber: " It really isn't. You should have seen Liam's face though; it was priceless. He punched me, then he was freaking out, thinking I was a ghost o something, and he ran. No?w that I think about it, it was very funny."



Evelyn: "That's hilarious! Who's Liam? I feel like if I had powers I'd abuse them. Well not in a hurtful or lawbreaking way but you know what I mean." She laughed.


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "That's hilarious! Who's Liam? And," she laughed, "I feel like if I had powers I'd probably abuse them..."



Gordon: "I definitely do." He said, his mouth full of pancakes.


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Gordon: "I definitely do." He said, his mouth full of pancakes.



Evelyn: She giggled and got a mischievous look. "He should prank Luke sometime!"


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: She giggled and got a mischievous look. "He should prank Luke sometime!"



Gordon: "You think I haven't? My mischievous cousin, he deserved it."


----------



## tigerkitty

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "Yup. My mom didn't want me cooped up in a tower for eighteen years like she was."



Rory: "Same here. Queen Narissa talked to my parents. They made me go since Narissa insisted. But now, I'm kind of glad I came."


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: "Same here. Queen Narissa talked to my parents. They made me go since Narissa insisted. But now, I'm kind of glad I came."



Josie: she held his hand. "Me too."


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Gordon: "You think I haven't? My mischievous cousin, he deserved it."



Evelyn: "That's true, but we should do it again. Is Luke THAT bad though? I talked to him once and he didn't seem that terrible."


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "That's true, but we should do it again. Is Luke THAT bad though? I talked to him once and he didn't seem that terrible."



Gordon: "You haven't really met him. He insults my hair, I think my hair is magnificent, or as your swagalicious boys on earth would say, sexy." He smiled. "I hope I said that right."


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Gordon: "You haven't really met him. He insults my hair, I think my hair is magnificent, or as your swagalicious boys on earth would say, sexy."he smiled. "I hope I said that right."



Evelyn: She laughed. "Yes you're correct. Does he do anything else. I understand he dad's a monster, but is he? I'm just curious, that's all."


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: She laughed. "Yes you're correct. Does he do anything else. I understand he dad's a monster, but is he? I'm just curious, that's all."



Gordon: "Yes. He has spent most of his life in prison."


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Gordon: "Yes. He has spent most of his life in prison."



Evelyn: Her face was of shock. "Prison? And he's our age right? What did he do?"


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: Her face was of shock. "Prison? And he's our age right? What did he do?"



Gordon: "He has tried to follow in my uncle's footsteps."


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Gordon: "He has tried to follow in my uncle's footsteps."



Evelyn: Her voice got softer. "I'm really sorry Gordon. It must be so difficult to have such a terrible cousin and uncle.'


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: He followed Hope's instructions carefully. "Why Crow is quite fitting!" While she was in the stable Jay looked around at the mountain and forest. It was a really stunning camp. Hope came out on a horse. "You know Hope, I never really got to apperiate the natural beauty of this place because I was looking at someone even more stunning." He was a little embassed and looked down and ruffled his hair. "You have more control of the horse so you should lead."



Hope: "I thought so," she said laughing. When he commented on her beauty, she blushed harder than ever, smiling. Surely she wasn't _that_ pretty. "That's sweet of you, it really is beautiful here. All right, let's go. First step to riding, right to go left. You wan to go left, nudge him -gently, but firm- with your right heel, right, nudge him with your left heel. You want him to stop, nudge him with both. Let's go." She led the way around, at first walking, but when he seemed more comfortable, she taught Jay to trot (nudge him with both feet while saying loudly, "Trot!") and once he got the hang of that, taught Jay to canter, or gallop (nudging Crow while already at trot and saying "Canter!" although Hope could go to canter from a walk). Soon they were riding through the forest, laughing and talking. Hope looked really happy being on horseback, similar to Jay when they had been at the archery range.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Back from really important errands sorry.


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: Her voice got softer. "I'm really sorry Gordon. It must be so difficult to have such a terrible cousin and uncle.'



Gordon: "It's fine. You get used to it." She drank another cup of coffee.


----------



## 1elle2

Amber: " I'm fairly sure that I don't have any other family, but then again I'm not even sure what my last name is... I'm sorry about Luke, but maybe he has changed. At Disney, Stitch has a good side and an evil side. Maybe Luke is kind of like that. We may just need to break through his creepy side to see the good."


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Out with my dad. What did I miss?


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Out with my dad. What did I miss?



OOC: Talking. Hope and Jay are now riding horses.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Talking. Hope and Jay are now riding horses.



OOC: Thanks. What should my characters do?


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "I thought so," she said laughing. When he commented on her beauty, she blushed harder than ever, smiling. Surely she wasn't _that_ pretty. "That's sweet of you, it really is beautiful here. All right, let's go. First step to riding, right to go left. You wan to go left, nudge him -gently, but firm- with your right heel, right, nudge him with your left heel. You want him to stop, nudge him with both. Let's go." She led the way around, at first walking, but when he seemed more comfortable, she taught Jay to trot (nudge him with both feet while saying loudly, "Trot!") and once he got the hang of that, taught Jay to canter, or gallop (nudging Crow while already at trot and saying "Canter!" although Hope could go to canter from a walk). Soon they were riding through the forest, laughing and talking. Hope looked really happy being on horseback, similar to Jay when they had been at the archery range.



Jay: He was glad Hope liked his comment. It was the truth, and it just kinda flowed out without him planning or meaning to. He followed her lead and instructions. It was really fun. This day was probably the best he had in a long time, and his life was already good. 



Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "It's fine. You get used to it." She drank another cup of coffee.





1elle2 said:


> Amber: " I'm fairly sure that I don't have any other family, but then again I'm not even sure what my last name is... I'm sorry about Luke, but maybe he has changed. At Disney, Stitch has a good side and an evil side. Maybe Luke is kind of like that. We may just need to break through his creepy side to see the good."



Evelyn: "Yeah I bet so. Maybe he could Amber. My mom used to be ruthless assassin. It just took the right person, my dad, to shake her out of that."



Fairywings said:


> OOC: Back from really important errands sorry.



OOC: No problem


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: He was glad Hope liked his comment. It was the truth, and it just kinda flowed out without him planning or meaning to. He followed her lead and instructions. It was really fun. This day was probably the best he had in a long time, and his life was already good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evelyn: "Yeah I bet so. Maybe he could Amber. My mom used to be ruthless assassin. It just took the right person, my dad, to shake her out of that."
> 
> 
> 
> OOC: No problem



Hope: After a while, she started to get tired, and she still hadn't done any jumping. "Why don't we head back? We'll put Crow up, and I'll show you one of the most daring things I do on horseback." If she actually could compete, she would be a jumper.

OOC: What if she does get to go to a competition (say all of the camp's best riders enroll in this competition and they all go out to watch or compete) and that's when Ross shows up to try to arrest her? I was thinking either Ross would arrest her and drag her off so the other Young Avengers have to rescue her, or we can have so officials or somebody stop Ross from taking her. Heck, we could even have Tony, Cap or Thor show up.


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Hope: After a while, she started to get tired, and she still hadn't done any jumping. "Why don't we head back? We'll put Crow up, and I'll show you one of the most daring things I do on horseback." If she actually could compete, she would be a jumper.
> 
> OOC: What if she does get to go to a competition (say all of the camp's best riders enroll in this competition and they all go out to watch or compete) and that's when Ross shows up to try to arrest her? I was thinking either Ross would arrest her and drag her off so the other Young Avengers have to rescue her, or we can have so officials or somebody stop Ross from taking her. Heck, we could even have Tony, Cap or Thor show up.



OOC: It would be interesting if she is taken, then her friends save her. Would it be okay if Amber helps?


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> OOC: It would be interesting if she is taken, then her friends save her. Would it be okay if Amber helps?



OOC: I imagined it more as the Young Avengers going alone, on the insistence that they take care of their own, but I suppose one or two more wouldn't hurt.


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I imagined it more as the Young Avengers going alone, on the insistence that they take care of their own, but I suppose one or two more wouldn't hurt.



OOC: Just wondering, since Amber wouldn't want Hope to be hurt, especially since she had been tested on herself.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Hope: After a while, she started to get tired, and she still hadn't done any jumping. "Why don't we head back? We'll put Crow up, and I'll show you one of the most daring things I do on horseback." If she actually could compete, she would be a jumper.
> 
> OOC: What if she does get to go to a competition (say all of the camp's best riders enroll in this competition and they all go out to watch or compete) and that's when Ross shows up to try to arrest her? I was thinking either Ross would arrest her and drag her off so the other Young Avengers have to rescue her, or we can have so officials or somebody stop Ross from taking her. Heck, we could even have Tony, Cap or Thor show up.



OOC: That sounds like a good idea. An Avenger cameo would be awesome.  Should we do it after the Young Avengers find out about the keys. (Which I think we should do that or the horses soon. I'm hoping to have Evelyn question Luke as soon as Cindy checks her mail.)
 
Jay: "Sure, I'd love to see you're jumping. I know it's not possible now, but I hope you can someday."


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> OOC: Just wondering, since Amber wouldn't want Hope to be hurt, especially since she had been tested on herself.





Orreed said:


> OOC: That sounds like a good idea. An Avenger cameo would be awesome.  Should we do it after the Young Avengers find out about the keys. (Which I think we should do that or the horses soon. I'm hoping to have Evelyn question Luke as soon as Cindy checks her mail.)
> 
> Jay: "Sure, I'd love to see you're jumping. I know it's not possible now, but I hope you can someday."



OOC: I thought horses first, just so Ross can be revealed, I don't think some of the Avengers realize how bad she and Bruce really have it, and the fact that Hope isn't as strong as the front she puts on. But that's just me. Sure, Amber could go, she has a good reason to go, it's personal for her too.

Hope: She smiled. "I wish I could compete too. For now I'll just have to be satisfied with watching I suppose." They rode back and Hope put Crow back in his stall. She took off the gear, gave him fresh water, brushed him down and picked his hooves for stones and dirt. "I know there's probably stable hands, but I couldn't let him suffer," she said after finishing. She went back outside, mounted Misty, and rode to the outdoor riding ring where shrubs and fences, the normal jumping hurdles, were set up.


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I thought horses first, just so Ross can be revealed, I don't think some of the Avengers realize how bad she and Bruce really have it, and the fact that Hope isn't as strong as the front she puts on. But that's just me. Sure, Amber could go, she has a good reason to go, it's personal for her too.
> 
> Hope: She smiled. "I wish I could compete too. For now I'll just have to be satisfied with watching I suppose." They rode back and Hope put Crow back in his stall. She took off the gear, gave him fresh water, brushed him down and picked his hooves for stones and dirt. "I know there's probably stable hands, but I couldn't let him suffer," she said after finishing. She went back outside, mounted Misty, and rode to the outdoor riding ring where shrubs and fences, the normal jumping hurdles, were set up.



OOC: Also, her powers could give them a considerable advantage.


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> OOC: Also, her powers could give them a considerable advantage.



OOC: Yeah. lol, Andrew is telekinetic (moving things with his mind) also. Only his is a super power.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I thought horses first, just so Ross can be revealed, I don't think some of the Avengers realize how bad she and Bruce really have it, and the fact that Hope isn't as strong as the front she puts on. But that's just me. Sure, Amber could go, she has a good reason to go, it's personal for her too.
> 
> Hope: She smiled. "I wish I could compete too. For now I'll just have to be satisfied with watching I suppose." They rode back and Hope put Crow back in his stall. She took off the gear, gave him fresh water, brushed him down and picked his hooves for stones and dirt. "I know there's probably stable hands, but I couldn't let him suffer," she said after finishing. She went back outside, mounted Misty, and rode to the outdoor riding ring where shrubs and fences, the normal jumping hurdles, were set up.



OOC: Okay yeah good point we can do horses first. 

Jay: As soon as he saw Hope taking care of the horse, he picked it up and followed. "Oh I agree. Do you have any pets. We had a dog named Buster a few years back. When he passed we realized we didn't have time for a new dog but it was nice having a dog. He was my buddy." He watched Hope majestically (and making it look extremely easy) ride out. He was excited to see her skills.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OOC: Okay yeah good point we can do horses first.
> 
> Jay: As soon as he saw Hope taking care of the horse, he picked it up and followed. "Oh I agree. Do you have any pets. We had a dog named Buster a few years back. When he passed we realized we didn't have time for a new dog but it was nice having a dog. He was my buddy." He watched Hope majestically (and making it look extremely easy) ride out. He was excited to see her skills.



Hope: "Well, it's kind of hard to travel with animals, but usually I take in strays and such while we're in a place. If I have time to prepare for leaving, I would find them good homes. About a year ago when we were living in London, I volunteered at a stable, and I was either doing online school or down at the stable. After a few weeks they knew me by name. They had this one horse, and he was just the sweetest thing, and you never had to tell him twice. His name was James, and they let me take him out any time both of us were on break. He wasn't really mine, but on tours they would often say, 'And there's Jimmy, Hope's horse,' because I rode him so much and we all treated him like he was mine. London, best place I've lived." She shook herself, and said. "It sounds easy, but jumping is actually kind of dangerous. It's all about precision timing. Jump too early or too late and you and the horse can get hurt. Mostly the horse, but if you get thrown, you could hurt yourself too." She put Misty through her paces, jumping the obstacles, at some points looking as if the rider and the horse were one.


----------



## bjscheel

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: she held his hand. "Me too."



Rory: Rory smiled.


----------



## tigerkitty

bjscheel said:


> Rory: Rory smiled.



OOC: Sorry! Posted with my mom's account!


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> OOC: Sorry! Posted with my mom's account!



OOC: nice.

Josie: "I've finished my sketch of you, if you want to see it later."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "Well, it's kind of hard to travel with animals, but usually I take in strays and such while we're in a place. If I have time to prepare for leaving, I would find them good homes. About a year ago when we were living in London, I volunteered at a stable, and I was either doing online school or down at the stable. After a few weeks they knew me by name. They had this one horse, and he was just the sweetest thing, and you never had to tell him twice. His name was James, and they let me take him out any time both of us were on break. He wasn't really mine, but on tours they would often say, 'And there's Jimmy, Hope's horse,' because I rode him so much and we all treated him like he was mine. London, best place I've lived." She shook herself, and said. "It sounds easy, but jumping is actually kind of dangerous. It's all about precision timing. Jump too early or too late and you and the horse can get hurt. Mostly the horse, but if you get thrown, you could hurt yourself too." She put Misty through her paces, jumping the obstacles, at some points looking as if the rider and the horse were one.



Jay: 
"That's nice you took care of the animals and horses. I hope one day you can have stable. You've lived in London! I really want to go." His voice softened and he got red. "I usually don't tell people this, it doesn't look seem cool but I am obsessed with British television." 
"Better be careful then lovely!"
He watched her on the horse. He was gawking. She looked really pretty and talented on horseback... Jay had a thing for athletic and adventurous girls.
He yelled out, "Hey you're really good Hope!"


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay:
> "That's nice you took care of the animals and horses. I hope one day you can have stable. You've lived in London! I really want to go." His voice softened and he got red. "I usually don't tell people this, it doesn't look seem cool but I am obsessed with British television."
> "Better be careful then lovely!"
> He watched her on the horse. He was gawking. She looked really pretty and talented on horseback... Jay had a thing for athletic and adventurous girls.
> He yelled out, "Hey you're really good Hope!"



Hope: "I really want to go back to." She laughed. "Your secret's safe with me." She was blushing as she heard him call her lovely again, and she soon rode back and out of the ring, tired. She dismounted. "Thanks, it took a lot of hard work to get to an all right level like that." She took care of Misty the same way she took care of Crow, and walked a little way away from the stables before dropping into the grass. "I'm tired, I think I'm going to rest here for a bit."


----------



## 1elle2

Amber: She hadn't met the other girls in her cabin. She hoped none of them were really mean. 

OOC: She is in for a nasty surprise. One is a daughter of Churnabog, which is the Kingdom Keeper's worst enemy...


----------



## Silvermist20

1elle2 said:


> Amber: She hadn't met the other girls in her cabin. She hoped none of them were really mean.
> 
> OOC: She is in for a nasty surprise. One is a daughter of Churnabog, which is the Kingdom Keeper's worst enemy...



OOC: Yay! Something to do!

Clarissa: She saw a girl come in. "Ew, another person."


----------



## 1elle2

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Yay! Something to do!
> 
> Clarissa: She saw a girl come in. "Ew, another person."



Amber: Ew, another anti, she thought to herself. She ignored the girl's rudeness and put out her hand to shake. " I'm Amber. "


----------



## Silvermist20

1elle2 said:


> Amber: Ew, another anti, she thought to herself. She ignored the girl's rudeness and put out her hand to shake. " I'm Amber. "



Clarissa: "I'm not touching you. But if you must know, I'm Clarissa."


----------



## 1elle2

Silvermist20 said:


> Clarissa: "I'm not touching you. But if you must know, I'm Clarissa."



Amber: She put her hand down. " I'll take a wild guess and say you're an anti. Who are you related too?" She hoped she wasn't related to Malificent.


----------



## Silvermist20

1elle2 said:


> Amber: She put her hand down. " I'll take a wild guess and say you're an anti. Who are you related too?" She hoped she wasn't related to Malificent.



Clarissa: "Well, if you must know again, Chernabog. I would prove it to you, but I got this stupid bracelet on which restrict my powers because I put someone on top of the mountain. My stupid borther Colton is here too. I need a plan to get him to leave."


----------



## 1elle2

Silvermist20 said:


> Clarissa: "Well, if you must know again, Chernabog. I would prove it to you, but I got this stupid bracelet on which restrict my powers because I put someone on top of the mountain. My stupid borther Colton is here too. I need a plan to get him to leave."



Amber: She took it back- anyone other than Churnabog was fine. She felt herself pale and tried not to puke.


----------



## Silvermist20

1elle2 said:


> Amber: She took it back- anyone other than Churnabog was fine. She felt herself pale and tried not to puke.



Clarissa: "Now if we're done here, I need to take a nap."


----------



## 1elle2

Silvermist20 said:


> Clarissa: "Now if we're done here, I need to take a nap."



Amber: " Go ahead. " she managed to say. She quickly left the cabin. She fanned her face and tried to get rid of the feeling she was going to puke.

Eli: He was walking by the girl's cabins when he saw a very flustered looking girl. He came over to her. " Are you okay?"

Amber: " I'll be fine. "


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "I really want to go back to." She laughed. "Your secret's safe with me." She was blushing as she heard him call her lovely again, and she soon rode back and out of the ring, tired. She dismounted. "Thanks, it took a lot of hard work to get to an all right level like that." She took care of Misty the same way she took care of Crow, and walked a little way away from the stables before dropping into the grass. "I'm tired, I think I'm going to rest here for a bit."



Jay:His voice got low and playful, mimicking something important. "Thank you. My secret of British TV could change the fate of the world if told. Earth could be destroyed." He laughed.
"I bet it does take a lot of hard work. It's the same way with archery. So worth it in the end. Yeah I'm tired too." He layed down next to Hope."
"You know, I never knew about the horse thing before. We should ask each other random questions. They can be light or deep. OK here it goes. Favorite color, food, movie, and holiday.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay:His voice got low and playful, mimicking something important. "Thank you. My secret of British TV could change the fate of the world if told. Earth could be destroyed." He laughed.
> "I bet it does take a lot of hard work. It's the same way with archery. So worth it in the end. Yeah I'm tired too." He layed down next to Hope."
> "You know, I never knew about the horse thing before. We should ask each other random questions. They can be light or deep. OK here it goes. Favorite color, food, movie, and holiday.



Hope: She laughed, and nodded when he spoke about archery. "Hmm, let's see. Color, purple and green. No judging. Food.....ice cream. Movie, The Lord of the Rings trilogy or the first Star Wars trilogy, the 4 through 6 one. I know, I'm a geek. Holiday, Christmas, because I have a sneaking suspicion Tony keeps arranging gamma conferences in New York every year so we get to come see you guys at Christmas." She laughed. "Same questions."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Hope: She laughed, and nodded when he spoke about archery. "Hmm, let's see. Color, purple and green. No judging. Food.....ice cream. Movie, The Lord of the Rings trilogy or the first Star Wars trilogy, the 4 through 6 one. I know, I'm a geek. Holiday, Christmas, because I have a sneaking suspicion Tony keeps arranging gamma conferences in New York every year so we get to come see you guys at Christmas." She laughed. "Same questions."



Jay: "Can't really judge on the color thing considering I like purply red. I really like deli sandwiches. NYC has the best. I also drink too much Vitamin Water. Geeks are cool, I guess I'm slightly one. Indy is my favorite movie. I agree Classic Star Wars is way better then the disgraceful new ones. Because of what you told me my new favorite hoilday is now Christmas, but before it was Thanksgiving. I love watching the Macy's day from our condo's balcony and traditions. Plus it's one time when all the family is home which is pretty rare lately. You're turn to make up questions.", he said smiling. Jay occasionly ran his hands through the crisp grass. He kept thinking about how great this day was going. He sneakly scooted closer to Hope.


----------



## IndigoFaith

Winifred: She went into her cabin.


----------



## 1elle2

Amber: She sat down next to a tree, leaning her back against it. She looked at the boy. " You're the boy who waved at us at the lake, right?"

Eli: " That was me," he said, a little unsure what to say. Now that he was up close, he realized she was very pretty. " So, what's your name?"

Amber: " My name's Amber, Amanda and Jess's sister. Who are you?"

Eli: " I'm Eli Stark, Iron Man's son. " He had read the Kingdom Keepers books this year in school. " So you're a Farlie?"

Amber: " Yes, I am. "  She flicked her index  finger, and a twig flew upwards into the air. 

Eli: " Wow. That's cool. So you have the same powers as Amanda. Why do you look so stressed?"

Amber: " One of the girls in my cabin is Churnabog's daughter. " She was starting to relax. 

Eli: He sat down next to her, hoping it didn't look weird. " I can see why you're feeling stressed then. "

Amber: " I think it will be okay. I just won't tell her who my sisters are. " She noticed that he was sitting next to her now. She didn't know what to make of it. Did he like her, or was he just being friendly?  Being a a Fairlie included always being one step ahead of the others, but this time she had no idea. 

Eli: He said, " That could work. "

Amber: She slowly stood up from the tree. " I need to, um, go now. See you around?"

Eli: He could just nod.

Amber: She walked away, feeling just as flustered as before. Amanda and Jess would crack up when they heard. She just looked around at the camp.


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Amber: She sat down next to a tree, leaning her back against it. She looked at the boy. " You're the boy who waved at us at the lake, right?"
> 
> Eli: " That was me," he said, a little unsure what to say. Now that he was up close, he realized she was very pretty. " So, what's your name?"
> 
> Amber: " My name's Amber, Amanda and Jess's sister. Who are you?"
> 
> Eli: " I'm Eli Stark, Iron Man's son. " He had read the Kingdom Keepers books this year in school. " So you're a Farlie?"
> 
> Amber: " Yes, I am. "  She flicked her index  finger, and a twig flew upwards into the air.
> 
> Eli: " Wow. That's cool. So you have the same powers as Amanda. Why do you look so stressed?"
> 
> Amber: " One of the girls in my cabin is Churnabog's daughter. " She was starting to relax.
> 
> Eli: He sat down next to her, hoping it didn't look weird. " I can see why you're feeling stressed then. "
> 
> Amber: " I think it will be okay. I just won't tell her who my sisters are. " She noticed that he was sitting next to her now. She didn't know what to make of it. Did he like her, or was he just being friendly?  Being a a Fairlie included always being one step ahead of the others, but this time she had no idea.
> 
> Eli: He said, " That could work. "
> 
> Amber: She slowly stood up from the tree. " I need to, um, go now. See you around?"
> 
> Eli: He could just nod.
> 
> Amber: She walked away, feeling just as flustered as before. Amanda and Jess would crack up when they heard. She just looked around at the camp.



Thora: she was walking around as she saw that. She sat next to Eli. "Well that went well, huh?"


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she was walking around as she saw that. She sat next to Eli. "Well that went well, huh?"



Eli: " Was it really that bad?"


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " Was it really that bad?"



Thora: "No, she just seemed, I don't know. But you may have a chance."


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: "No, she just seemed, I don't know. But you may have a chance."



Eli: " She is very nervous about the girls in her cabin. One of them is Churnabog's daughter, who is the Kingdom Keepers worst enemy. Can you tell this is my first time liking some one?"


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " She is very nervous about the girls in her cabin. One of them is Churnabog's daughter, who is the Kingdom Keepers worst enemy. Can you tell this is my first time liking some one?"



Thora: she put her arm around him. "Yeah." she said kindly.


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she put her arm around him. "Yeah." she said kindly.



Eli: " I am not as smooth as my father sadly. "


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " I am not as smooth as my father sadly. "



Thora: she laughed. "You can do it."


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she laughed. "You can do it."



Eli: He laughed also. " I hope so. I just don't want to look like a fool. "


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Eli: He laughed also. " I hope so. I just don't want to look like a fool. "



Thora: "Don't worry. You are a fool anyways."


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: "Don't worry. You are a fool anyways."



Eli: He laughed, which let up some of his nervousness. " I probably am. "

Amber: She glanced over at the two. Suddenly, she remembered one of Jess's drawings of one of her dreams a few days ago. Eli without his shirt on, revealing a metal plate over his heart. She came over to the climbing wall, pushing the image from her mind. She started to climb.


----------



## Silvermist20

Becca: She went back to her cabin.

Nicki: She left to get some fresh air. She bumped into someone. "Hey, watch it!"

OOC: Don't care who she bumps into. It's just that it's been a while since I've posted as, well, any of my characters.


----------



## Orreed

Evelyn: She was taking a jog around camp and a girl bumped into her. It wasn't a big deal. Evelyn was suprised when the girl got upset, I mean she was the one who bumped into Evelyn. "Oh... Okay."


----------



## Silvermist20

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: She was taking a jog around camp and a girl bumped into her. It wasn't a big deal. Evelyn was suprised when the girl got upset, I mean she was the one who bumped into Evelyn. "Oh... Okay."



Nicki: "For future reference, I'm Nicki, sister of Shego."


----------



## Orreed

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Nicki: "For future reference, I'm Nicki, sister of Shego."



Evelyn: "I will use that in future refrence Nicki, sister of Shego." She rolled her eyes.


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Eli: He laughed, which let up some of his nervousness. " I probably am. "
> 
> Amber: She glanced over at the two. Suddenly, she remembered one of Jess's drawings of one of her dreams a few days ago. Eli without his shirt on, revealing a metal plate over his heart. She came over to the climbing wall, pushing the image from her mind. She started to climb.



Thora: She smiled. "I'm so proud of myself! I actually said something that made a human laugh, and not out of pity for me! Swag!"


----------



## Silvermist20

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "I will use that in future refrence Nicki, sister of Shego." She rolled her eyes.



Nicki: "And who exactly are you?"


----------



## Orreed

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Nicki: "And who exactly are you?"



Evelyn: "An aqaintance. I don't think you want me to be an enemy so I'm going to leave now." She walked away. Evelyn really didn't want to deal someone trying to make trouble.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Okay, so tomorrow I'm leaving to go to Canada to visit my relatives (yes, I'm Canadian!) and I won't be back in the country until Friday. I will be on today, and I'll be bringing my iPad mini, but after today, I can't promise you I'll be on very much if at all, I might be on in the plane, and maybe if I ever get some downtime, but I really can't promise you anything.
> 
> So, here we go:
> 
> Counselors: Silv, that's you, I don't know how much you'll need Jordan Ali, Robin, or Zach, but they're your responsibility.
> 
> Drew: Silv, I'm also trusting you with Andrew. I'm pretty sure you know what he's like, if you need help look at his sign up.
> 
> Chao and Jiang: Cindy, I'm trusting you with the siblings. Do  try and get them to train with their martial arts, preferably with permission. Otherwise, just look at their posts if you need help, they shouldn't be too complicated.
> 
> Tiare: Cindy, you've got Tia, again look at her posts if you need them.
> 
> Percy: Cindy, you've also got Percy. I tried to make him a lot like Luna Lovegood, so she is your main "reference guide", but do tone it down a bit for Percy.
> 
> Mike and Hope: Orreed, I'm leaving you in charge of Michael and Hope. You know them and their parents, you should be fine.
> 
> I think that's it.
> 
> Savvy?


OOC Okie dokey! And what on earth is savvy? XD Anyways, what did I miss, everyone?


----------



## Silvermist20

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "An aqaintance. I don't think you want me to be an enemy so I'm going to leave now." She walked away. Evelyn really didn't want to deal someone trying to make trouble.



Nicki: "Weird." She kept walking around.


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> OOC Okie dokey! And what on earth is savvy? XD Anyways, what did I miss, everyone?



OOC: Nothing major, a lot of talking. Eli has a crush on Amber and sat by her but she got up. He's currently explaining his feelings to Thora. Evelyn, Gordon, and Amber were talking about Luke. Then Nikki ran into Evelyn. Nikki was being rude and Evelyn was being mysterious. Jay and Hope are still spending time together, being flirty, and getting to know each other.


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: She smiled. "I'm so proud of myself! I actually said something that made a human laugh, and not out of pity for me! Swag!"



Eli:  "You are the last person I would expect to say 'swag'..."


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Eli:  "You are the last person I would expect to say 'swag'..."



Thora: "I don't even know what it means. Don't judge." She laughed.


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: "I don't even know what it means. Don't judge." She laughed.



Eli: " To be real honest, I don't even know the real meaning of the word."

Amber: She walked by Jenna, extremely flustered again.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " To be real honest, I don't even know the real meaning of the word."
> 
> Amber: She walked by Jenna, extremely flustered again.


Jenna: She looked up. "Oh, hey amber." She frowned. "What's wrong?"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: She looked up. "Oh, hey amber." She frowned. "What's wrong?"



Amber: " Well, one of the girls in my cabin is Churnabog's daughter, who is the Keepers worst enemy, and we have been preventing him from coming back. And I talked with Eli, and I have a feeling that he likes me." She didn't mention her talk with Amanda and Jess. _Trust is rust disguised with a t..._


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " To be real honest, I don't even know the real meaning of the word."
> 
> Amber: She walked by Jenna, extremely flustered again.



Thora: she smiled. "So what are you going to do about that girl?"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " Well, one of the girls in my cabin is Churnabog's daughter, who is the Keepers worst enemy, and we have been preventing him from coming back. And I talked with Eli, and I have a feeling that he likes me." She didn't mention her talk with Amanda and Jess. _Trust is rust disguised with a t..._


Jenna: "Well, the Chernabog thing stinks, but what's so bad about Eli liking you? He's kinda cute."


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she smiled. "So what are you going to do about that girl?"





Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "Well, the Chernabog thing stinks, but what's so bad about Eli liking you? He's kinda cute."



Eli: " I don't know! That's the problem. "

Amber: " I just don't know how to be a girlfriend, or someone's crush for that matter. At school, everyone thinks I act bizarre, so no one has ever shown an interest in me." _And all the Keepers are taken..._


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " I don't know? That's the problem. "
> 
> Amber: " I just don't know how to be a girlfriend, or someone's crush for that matter. At school, everyone thinks I act bizarre, so no one has ever shown an interest in me." And all the Keepers are taken...



Thora: "Aw, you can do it. You're Tony Stark's son. No one is more-uh-romanticly inclined than he is."


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: "Aw, you can do it. You're Tony Stark's son. No one is more-uh-romanticly inclined than he is."



Eli: " You have a point, he really is. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " I don't know! That's the problem. "
> 
> Amber: " I just don't know how to be a girlfriend, or someone's crush for that matter. At school, everyone thinks I act bizarre, so no one has ever shown an interest in me." _And all the Keepers are taken..._


Jenna: "Well, um, neither do I, I'm not that interested in dating," she admitted.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "Well, um, neither do I, I'm not that interested in dating," she admitted.



Amber: " I never had an interest before either. I would sort of like to try. I just hope he doesn't mind the fact that I will be constantly changing appearances." It had been a habit she had formed with Jess and Amanda so that it was harder to recognize them. She had been blonde at one point, then changed her hair back to normal.


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " You have a point, he really is. "



Thora: "You have his blood. You should just go ask her out."


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: "You have his blood." She knocked where his heart should be. "And his wiring. You should just go ask her out."



OOC: The young avengers don't know about his heart reactor. He hasn't told them yet. He will soon though. Amber actually does because her sister had a dream about it.


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> OOC: The young avengers don't know about his heart reactor. He hasn't told them yet. He will soon though. Amber actually does because her sister had a dream about it.



OOC: okay, edited.


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: "You have his blood. You should just go ask her out."



Eli: " Okay. But I think she is talking to Jenna right now though. " They were a distance away, but he could make them out.


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " Okay. But I think she is talking to Jenna right now though. " They were a distance away, but he could make them out.



Thora: she walked over to them. "Hi, I'm Thora." She said to Jenna. "I'm not sure if we've met."


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she walked over to them. "Hi, I'm Thora." She said to Jenna. "I'm not sure if we've met."


Jenna: She smiled. "Hi. I saw you at the lake, but um... I didn't really get in, at all. I'm Jenna Ayala."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: She smiled. "Hi. I saw you at the lake, but um... I didn't really get in, at all. I'm Jenna Ayala."



Eli: " I'm Eli Stark." He tried not to act different around Amber and Jenna.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: She smiled. "Hi. I saw you at the lake, but um... I didn't really get in, at all. I'm Jenna Ayala."



Thora: "Yeah, that was me with my brother. I think you should meet him. Eli, could you stay with Amber really quick?"


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: "Yeah, that was me with my brother. I think you should meet him. Eli, could you stay with Amber really quick?"



Eli: " Sure." He hoped that he could do this.

Amber: Of course, she was already a step ahead of them and saw her plan coming. " That's fine."


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: "Yeah, that was me with my brother. I think you should meet him. Eli, could you stay with Amber really quick?"


Jenna: She laughed. "Oh, I remember. Sure, that'd be cool." She glanced at Amber.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: She laughed. "Oh, I remember. Sure, that'd be cool." She glanced at Amber.



Amber: She nodded.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: She laughed. "Oh, I remember. Sure, that'd be cool." She glanced at Amber.



Thora: "I'm almost positive he is in the mess hall." She started walking. She looked back at Eli, mouthed 'good luck' and winked.


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Could someone catch me up?


----------



## Cinderella8

Jenna: "Okay." She followed Thora. "So, you're related to Thor?"

OOC I just got caught up myself, not much happened, Amber and Eli are about to talk...


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: "I'm almost positive he is in the mess hall." She started walking. She looked back at Eli, mouthed 'good luck' and winked.



Eli: Thanks, he mouthed back. He turned to Amber, and took a deep breathe. " I was wondering if you would like to do something around camp some time," he asked.

Amber: Should she say yes or no? She acted on an impulse and said... " Yes, I'd love too."

Eli: He smiled. That wasn't too bad... " Great! We could go rock climbing or something like that this afternoon."

Amber: She enjoyed climbing. " Rock climbing sounds great." She smiled back.

OOC: Going to pool. BRB.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "Okay." She followed Thora. "So, you're related to Thor?"
> 
> OOC I just got caught up myself, not much happened, Amber and Eli are about to talk...



Thora: she smiled at Eli. "Yep. Thora Thorson. Pretty cool name, huh?" She laughed. They walked into the mess hall. Gordon was still eating. He had at least ten empty mugs around him. "Gordon! This is Jenna."


----------



## 1elle2

OOC: Never mind. I'm still here.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she smiled at Eli. "Yep. Thora Thorson. Pretty cool name, huh?" She laughed. They walked into the mess hall. Gordon was still eating. He had at least ten empty mugs around him. "Gordon! This is Jenna."


Jenna: "Cool! I've seen your dad once before, with Loki, but only for a few minutes, then I had to clear out." She waved to Gordon. "Hi," she said.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "Cool! I've seen your dad once before, with Loki, but only for a few minutes, then I had to clear out." She waved to Gordon. "Hi," she said.



Gordon: he smiled. "Hi."

Thora: "Who are you related to?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he smiled. "Hi."
> 
> Thora: "Who are you related to?"


Jenna: "I'm related to White Tiger, she's my sister. She's on a superhero team with Spider-Man. I've got powers, too." She held up her amulet to Gordon and Thora.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "I'm related to White Tiger, she's my sister. She's on a superhero team with Spider-Man. I've got powers, too." She held up her amulet to Gordon and Thora.



Gordon: "That's cool. My dad just did a tv show with Spider-Man and a boy with a strangely pointy head."


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "That's cool. My dad just did a tv show with Spider-Man and a boy with a strangely pointy head."



OOC: I'm cracking up a lot right now.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "That's cool. My dad just did a tv show with Spider-Man and a boy with a strangely pointy head."


Jenna: She tilted her head. "Pointy head?"


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: She tilted her head. "Pointed head?"
> 
> OOC Whaaaa? Avengers: Assemble or Ultimate Spider-Man?



Gordon: "This guy named Phee-nas or something. What sort of name is that? And there was a beaver duck."

Thora: "Yeah, he had a brother named Ferb."

OOC: the phineas and ferb thing.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "This guy named Phee-nas or something. What sort of name is that? And there was a beaver duck."
> 
> Thora: "Yeah, he had a brother named Ferb."
> 
> OOC: the phineas and ferb thing.


OOC lol Yeah I felt really dumb there XD

Jenna: "Oh, I think I know what you're talking about now. Yeah, his name's weird."

OOC lol beaver duck


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC lol Yeah I felt really dumb there XD
> 
> Jenna: "Oh, I think I know what you're talking about now. Yeah, his name's weird."
> 
> OOC lol beaver duck



Gordon: he smiled. "My dad had to pretend to have lost his power. That is obviously not possible."


----------



## 1elle2

OOC: I got it right away, which is strange because it usually takes me a second to figure that kind of thing out.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he smiled. "My dad had to pretend to have lost his power. That is obviously not possible."


Jenna: "That would stink." She unhooked her amulet. "As soon as I take this off, though, I lose my powers." She held out her hand, and her nails didn't turn into their usual claws.


----------



## Orreed

OOC: One of the Hitchicking Haunted Mansion ghosts is also named Phineas. Geesh Disney what is up with you and that name? XD


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> OOC: One of the Hitchicking Haunted Mansion ghosts is also named Phineas. Geesh Disney what is up with you and that name? XD



OOC: It's also the name of a guy from a Greek myth. Phineas is blind, but can see the future.


----------



## Orreed

1elle2 said:
			
		

> OOC: It's also the name of a guy from a Greek myth. Phineas is blind, but can see the future.



OCC: Oh yeah! Is he in Hurcules?


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "That would stink." She unhooked her amulet. "As soon as I take this off, though, I lose my powers." She held out her hand, and her nails didn't turn into their usual claws.



Thora: "that means that it's the amulet with the power. My dad has strength, but everything else is with his hammer, which no one else can wield."

OOC: did you know that Thursday is apparently named after Thor?


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: "that means that it's the amulet with the power. My dad has strength, but everything else is with his hammer.
> 
> OOC: did you know that Thursday is apparently named after Thor?


OOC I did not 

Jenna: She nodded, then strapped the necklace back on. "Yeah, the best I can do without it is a backflip. Other than that, my claws and agility are gone."


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> OCC: Oh yeah! Is he in Hurcules?



OOC: I haven't seen Hercules for a few years, but he might be. It's actually from _The Son of Neptune_.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> OOC: I haven't seen Hercules for a few years, but he might be. It's actually from _The Son of Neptune_.


OOC Nope, he isn't in the movie, though he may be mentioned


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC I did not
> 
> Jenna: She nodded, then strapped the necklace back on. "Yeah, the best I can do without it is a backflip. Other than that, my claws and agility are gone."



Thora: "Ah." She and Gordon both held out their hands and hammers flew into them. "There are ours."


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: "Ah." She and Gordon both held out their hands and hammers flew into them. "There are ours."


Jenna: Her eyes widened. "Wow. Do they give you powers like your dad's?"


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: Her eyes widened. "Wow. Do they give you powers like your dad's?"



Gordon: he nodded. "We can do all of that stuff."


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he nodded. "We can do all of that stuff."


Jenna: "That's cool," she said. "I assume you've met Luke?" she asked, remembering the run-in earlier.


----------



## 1elle2

Amber: She and Eli went into the mess hall to join their friends. " Hi!" she said.

Eli: He gave Thora a thumbs up.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "That's cool," she said. "I assume you've met Luke?" she asked, remembering the run-in earlier.



Thora: she and Gordon exchanged looks. "He is our cousin."


----------



## Orreed

OOC: Oh OK thanks.

Guys I just drove on BARTON STREET!


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: She and Eli went into the mess hall to join their friends. " Hi!" she said.
> 
> Eli: He gave Thora a thumbs up.


Jenna: She waved to Amber and Eli. "Oh yeah, I guess he is," she remembered.

OOC lol Orreed that's awesome


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Amber: She and Eli went into the mess hall to join their friends. " Hi!" she said.
> 
> Eli: He gave Thora a thumbs up.



Thora: she walked over and high-fived Eli. "Good job."


----------



## 1elle2

orreed said:


> ooc: Oh ok thanks.
> 
> Guys i just drove on barton street! :d



ooc: XD


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Could someone catch me up yet again?


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Could someone catch me up yet again?


OOC Nothing much happened, Thora, Gordon, and Jenna are having a conversation, just joined by Eli and Amber


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she walked over and high-fived Eli. "Good job."



Eli: " Thanks."

Amber: She watched them. It was kind of funny.

Eli: " I wonder what my dad will say..."

OOC: Bet #1 is determined! It was Eli.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " Thanks."
> 
> Amber: She watched them. It was kind of funny.
> 
> Eli: " I wonder what my dad will say..."
> 
> OOC: Bet #1 is determined! It was Eli.


Jenna: She had an idea, but still asked, "What your dad will think about what?"


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " Thanks."
> 
> Amber: She watched them. It was kind of funny.
> 
> Eli: " I wonder what my dad will say..."
> 
> OOC: Bet #1 is determined! It was Eli.



Gordon: "He will be so proud, his little Eli, a little gentleman."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: She had an idea, but still asked, "What your dad will think about what?"



Eli: " That I asked a girl out. I've never really had a crush before."

Amber: She laughed.


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "He will be so proud, his little Eli, a little gentleman."



Eli: He cracked up.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " That I asked a girl out. I've never really had a crush before."
> 
> Amber: She laughed.


Jenna: "Oh, that's awesome!" She smiled at Amber.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Nothing much happened, Thora, Gordon, and Jenna are having a conversation, just joined by Eli and Amber



OOC: Thanks. BRAINSTORM! I might make another character.....

Annabelle: "Should we go back now? We've been out here for a while."

Nathan: "Not just yet."

Annabelle: "Ok. But if they start to worry, it's all on you!"

Jess: She made an announcement. "It's 11:30, which means it's time for lunch!"

Annabelle: "It's lunchtime, so we better go."

Nathan: "Not yet. We'll be there by 12, I promise."

Annabelle: "Ok then."

All My Characters: They went to go get lunch.

Squeaky: "I'll just stay here guys. Toys can't eat."


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Eli: He cracked up.



Gordon: he smiled.

Thora: she sat, leaning on her brother.


----------



## Cinderella8

OOC Oh man, Silv's got in idea 

Jenna: "Yay, lunch, I'm hungry," she said.

Dana and Alana: The headed to lunch.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "Oh, that's awesome!" She smiled at Amber.





Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Thanks. BRAINSTORM! I might make another character.....
> 
> Annabelle: "Should we go back now? We've been out here for a while."
> 
> Nathan: "Not just yet."
> 
> Annabelle: "Ok. But if they start to worry, it's all on you!"
> 
> Jess: She made an announcement. "It's 11:30, which means it's time for lunch!"
> 
> Annabelle: "It's lunchtime, so we better go."
> 
> Nathan: "Not yet. We'll be there by 12, I promise."
> 
> Annabelle: "Ok then."
> 
> All My Characters: They went to go get lunch.
> 
> Squeaky: "I'll just stay here guys. Toys can't eat."





Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he smiled.
> 
> Thora: she sat, leaning on her brother.



Eli: "We're already here!" He got some lunch and sat by Amber.

Amber: She did the same.

Jason: He went to the mess hall.

Tim: He went to the mess hall and ate some pizza. It wasn't as good as Ricochet Pizza, but still good.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Eli: "We're already here!" He got some lunch and sat by Amber.
> 
> Amber: She did the same.
> 
> Jason: He went to the mess hall.
> 
> Tim: He went to the mess hall and ate some pizza. It wasn't as good as Ricochet Pizza, but still good.


Dustin: He went to lunch with Tim. "I'm kinda homesick," he admitted, sitting at a table. "I wonder what Eli, Trix, Kord, and Pronto are doing."

OOC Here's Slugterra nerdiness: At exactly 10 o'clock tonight Eli, Trix and Kord get captured by Mr. Saturday.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He went to lunch with Tim. "I'm kinda homesick," he admitted, sitting at a table. "I wonder what Eli, Trix, Kord, and Pronto are doing."
> 
> OOC Here's Slugterra nerdiness: At exactly 10 o'clock tonight Eli, Trix and Kord get captured by Mr. Saturday.



OOC: I think I'll record that.

Tim: " Probably off on some adventure." he said, sighing.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> OOC: I think I'll record that.
> 
> Tim: " Probably off on some adventure." he said, sighing.


OOC lol You should, I have been waiting a month for it (literally, it got rescheduled)

Dustin: He nodded. "Yeah. But I guess we still get to duel, and the rock climbing was cool."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC lol You should, I have been waiting a month for it (literally, it got rescheduled)
> 
> Dustin: He nodded. "Yeah. But I guess we still get to duel, and the rock climbing was cool."



Tim: " I'll have to try that out some time."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " I'll have to try that out some time."


Dustin: "You should, it was great, especially the view. The views back home were great, but this was amazing."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "You should, it was great, especially the view. The views back home were great, but this was amazing."



Tim: " I'll go later." He noticed Eli and Amber sitting together. He nudged Dustin. " Someone's  been busy!"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " I'll go later." He noticed Eli and Amber sitting together. He nudged Dustin. " Someone's  been busy!"


Dustin: He laughed. "Guess so." Then his phone buzzed. "Hey, it's Eli," he said, excited.

_Eli: Hey Dustin, get the drop to work fine?_

_Dustin: Yeah. Did you know Tim was coming, too?_

_Eli: Surprise!_

Dustin: "He knew you were coming the whole time," he laughed.


----------



## Silvermist20

Annabelle: "Seriously Nathan, everyone else is going to lunch. All the good food will be gone! How come we can't-"

Nathan: He kissed her for 5 seconds.

Annabelle: She slapped him. "Is that your way to get me to shut up?"

Nathan: "Well that didn't go as planned."

Annabelle: "I didn't say I didn't like it."

Nathan: "But you slapped me!"

Annabelle: "Sorry about that."

Nathan: "Well then. Maybe we should-"

Annabelle: "Oh come here." She pulled him and kissed him for another 5 seconds. "Now can we go to lunch?"

Nathan: "Sure."

Melanie: She ran up to them. "There yoy guys are! Come on, let's go to lunch!" They all went to the mess hall.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He laughed. "Guess so." Then his phone buzzed. "Hey, it's Eli," he said, excited.
> 
> _Eli: Hey Dustin, get the drop to work fine?_
> 
> _Dustin: Yeah. Did you know Tim was coming, too?_
> 
> _Eli: Surprise!_
> 
> Dustin: "He knew you were coming the whole time," he laughed.



Tim:" Hi Eli."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim:" Hi Eli."


Dustin: He texted Eli.

_Dustin: Tim says hi._

_Eli: Hey, Tim_

_Dustin: Guess who's here?_

_Eli: ...?_

_Dustin: Dana Blakk._

Dustin: There was no reply. "I wonder what he's thinking," he said.

Dana: She'd been walking by, and rolled her eyes at Dustin and Tim. then, to annoy them, she sat down next to Tim, Alana following.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He texted Eli.
> 
> _Dustin: Tim says hi._
> 
> _Eli: Hey, Tim_
> 
> _Dustin: Guess who's here?_
> 
> _Eli: ...?_
> 
> _Dustin: Dana Blakk._
> 
> Dustin: There was no reply. "I wonder what he's thinking," he said.
> 
> Dana: She'd been walking by, and rolled her eyes at Dustin and Tim. then, to annoy them, she sat down next to Tim, Alana following.



Tim: " I wonder what Trixie is thinking also. He probably told her."

 Amber: She waved at Alana and Dana.


----------



## Doodle98

Gordon: he had filled up his plate, and half of Thora's. they started to eat.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " I wonder what Trixie is thinking also. He probably told her."
> 
> Amber: She waved at Alana and Dana.


Dustin: "Probably." He got another text from Eli.

_Eli: Trix Kord and Pronto are at a loss of words, so am I..._

Dana: She waved at Amber, then glanced at Tim and Dustin, wondering if she should say anything.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Probably." He got another text from Eli.
> 
> _Eli: Trix Kord and Pronto are at a loss of words, so am I..._
> 
> Dana: She waved at Amber, then glanced at Tim and Dustin, wondering if she should say anything.



Tim: " Figures," he said. \

Amber: Dana seemed to be trying to make a decision.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " Figures," he said. \
> 
> Amber: Dana seemed to be trying to make a decision.


Dustin: "I don't blame him," he said. Then he noticed Dana. "Oh, um, hi, Dana," he said, feeling awkward.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "I don't blame him," he said. Then he noticed Dana. "Oh, um, hi, Dana," he said, feeling awkward.



OOC: I'll be on and off.

Tim: " Hello Dana. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> OOC: I'll be on and off.
> 
> Tim: " Hello Dana. "


OOC Okay 

Dana: She was now regretting her earlier decision. "Hey," she said, looking down. Her phone buzzed, and she read the text, her face turning pink. Twist. Darn.

_Twist: Your dad told me there's a Shane at the camp. You gonna duel?_

_Dana: You're nosy._

_Twist: Gee, thanks._


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he had filled up his plate, and half of Thora's. they started to eat.



Evelyn: She went to get lunch and saw the Thorisons. "Hey guys!"


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: She went to get lunch and saw the Thorisons. "Hey guys!"



Thora: "Hi!"

Gordon: "Hey."


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: "Hi!"
> 
> Gordon: "Hey."



Evelyn: She sat down with her food. "Random question. Is there TV or internet on Asguard?


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: She sat down with her food. "Random question. Is there TV or internet on Asguard?



Gordon: "What is internet?"

Thora: "No. The only reason we know about TV is  because of our father's reoccurring appearance on it."


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "What is internet?"
> 
> Thora: "No. The only reason we know about TV is  because of our father's reoccurring appearance on it."



Evelyn: Evelyn tried to imagine not knowing the internet. It would be terrible! But then again if maybe was a blessing. She spent way too much time wasting on her laptop. Well, the internet is the main part of a computer. It has these places called websites on the screen. There are millions of them. Some have videos, games, or information. It's kind of like a big book on a screen that's interactive with many features."


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: Evelyn tried to imagine not knowing the internet. It would be terrible! But then again if maybe was a blessing. She spent way too much time wasting on her laptop. Well, the internet is the main part of a computer. It has these places called websites on the screen. There are millions of them. Some have videos, games, or information. It's kind of like a big book on a screen that's interactive with many features."



Gordon: "That sounds magnificent! Almost as cool as juice that comes in a box!"


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "That sounds magnificent! Almost as cool as juice that comes in a box!"



Evelyn: "It is! Juice boxes are really handy and good too!" She laughed. Hanging with the Thorisons was fun.


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "It is! Juice boxes are really handy and good too!" She laughed. Hanging with the Thorisons was fun.



Thora: "How do they work? Would not the juice soak into the cardboard of the box?"

Gordon: "Good point, sister. The earth has so many wonderful mysteries." He said, eating a sub in two bites.


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Ok, so I just got an idea. (I've actually had this for a while now.) Should I doawards for the camp like we did for the schools? It would have some of the same categories and such.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Ok, so I just got an idea. (I've actually had this for a while now.) Should I doawards for the camp like we did for the schools? It would have some of the same categories and such.



OOC: I think that would be a good idea.


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: "How do they work? Would not the juice soak into the cardboard of the box?"
> 
> Gordon: "Good point, sister. The earth has so many wonderful mysteries." He said, eating a sub in two bites.



Evelyn: "Wow, I never thought about the juice soaking the cardboard. I guess when you live here you just take wonderful things for granted. I bet Asguard would blow my mind."


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "Wow, I never thought about the juice soaking the cardboard. I guess when you live here you just take wonderful things for granted. I bet Asguard would blow my mind."



Gordon: he shrugged. "It's not much."


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he shrugged. "It's not much."



Evelyn: "Are you kidding me?" Her face lit up. "I mean, from the Norse Mythogly books I read as a kid and stories heard from you guys and Mr. Odison it sounds magnificent! The sleek towering building, beautiful vistas of the stars, godly architecture, and the old rainbow bridge."


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "Are you kidding me?" Her face lit up. "I mean, from the Norse Mythogly books I read as a kid and stories heard from you guys and Mr. Odison it sounds magnificent! The sleek towering building, beautiful vistas of the stars, godly architecture, and the old rainbow bridge."



Thora: "Well yeah, but that's just normal stuff. It's like you've never seen a frost giant." She laughed.


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: "Well yeah, but that's just normal stuff. It's like you've never seen a frost giant." She laughed.



Evelyn: She laughed. "I haven't! What I see as normal is very different."


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: She laughed. "I haven't! What I see as normal is very different."



Gordon: his eye widened. He turned to his sister and whispered in her ear "she's weirder than I thought."


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: his eye widened. He turned to his sister and whispered in her ear "she's weirder than I thought."



Evelyn: She leaned in playfully. "Hey I heard that. Trust me, ask five random people in this mess hall if they've ever seen a Frost Giant. They are all going to stay no. Oh wait, isn't Luke one? Him in human form does NOT count." She smiled.


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: She leaned in playfully. "Hey I heard that. Trust me, ask five random people in this mess hall if they've ever seen a Frost Giant. They are all going to stay no. Oh wait, isn't Luke one? Him in human form does NOT count." She smiled.



Thora: she shoved her. "Shut up." She said with a smile.

Gordon: he smiled at the two girls and rolled his eyes playfully.


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she shoved her. "Shut up." She said with a smile.
> 
> Gordon: he smiled at the two girls and rolled his eyes playfully.



Evelyn: She shoved Thora back, giggling.


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: She shoved Thora back giggling.



Thora: she went to punch Evelyn, not remembering she was as tough as her and Gordon.

Gordon: he grabbed her arm. "She isn't a demigod."

Thora: she lowered her arm. "Right. Sorry."


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she went to punch Evelyn, not remembering she was as tough as her and Gordon.
> 
> Gordon: he grabbed her arm. "She isn't a demigod."
> 
> Thora: she lowered her arm. "Right. Sorry."



Evelyn: Thanks Gordon. I could probaly fight using other tactics, but I'd rather not show them off."

She was a lot more hardworking than Jay and her main goal in life is to become an agent. She trains, ALOT. Meaning she can do many epic things like the GIF below.


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: Thanks Gordon. I could probaly fight using other tactics, but I'd rather not show them off."
> 
> She was a lot more hardworking than Jay and her main goal in life is to become an agent. She trains, ALOT. Meaning she can do many epic things like the GIF below.



Gordon: he smiled. "That's good."


----------



## The Villianess

OOC: Did anything major happen?


----------



## Silvermist20

The Villianess said:


> OOC: Did anything major happen?



OOC: Not really.


----------



## The Villianess

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Not really.



OOC: Okay.

Kari: Kari smiled pleasantly.


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he smiled. "That's good."



Evelyn: "Yes, it definitely is. Well I'm off to the bike shack. See you guys later!"


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: Kari was walking with Richard. She said, "I missed you."

Richard: Richard liked Kari's sweet additude. He said, "Same with you."

*Meanwhile...*

Balthazar: He smiled. "Fun?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: She leaned in playfully. "Hey I heard that. Trust me, ask five random people in this mess hall if they've ever seen a Frost Giant. They are all going to stay no. Oh wait, isn't Luke one? Him in human form does NOT count." She smiled.



OOC Ouch. (lol not really)

Dustin: He decided to talk to Dana. "Who are you texting?"

Dana: "Do you really wanna know?"

Dustin: "Well now I'm having second thoughts..."

Dana: "If Mr. Nosy must know, it's Twist."

Dustin: "Oh. Twist is cool."

Dana: "Really?"

Dustin: "Well, he was for like two days, then not so much..."


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: Kari looked around the camp. "This place is beautiful."

Richard: Richard held Kari's hand tightly. "Nothing like Paris though."

Kari: "I've always wanted to go to Paris. Paris sounds gorgeous."

Richard: "It rules."

Kari: "I'll agree."


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> OOC Ouch. (lol not really)



OCC: LOL she was saying him because he has been in human form all of camp.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Kari: Kari was walking with Richard. She said, "I missed you."
> 
> Richard: Richard liked Kari's sweet additude. He said, "Same with you."
> 
> *Meanwhile...*
> 
> Balthazar: He smiled. "Fun?"



Jori: She smiled. "Fun." she said. She still thought it was cool, but they really needed a new topic. "So, you have any hobbies? Sports? Art?" she threw out ideas.


----------



## Orreed

OOC: Anyone want to do something with Evelyn?


----------



## Silvermist20

Orreed said:


> OOC: Anyone want to do something with Evelyn?



Becca: She bumped into Evelyn. "Oh, um, sorry. I'm so clumsy today."


----------



## Orreed

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Becca: She bumped into Evelyn. "Oh, um, sorry. I'm so clumsy today."



Evelyn: "Oh no problem, we all have those days." She was glad this girl wasn't like the other. "I'm Evelyn Barton by the way."


----------



## Silvermist20

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "Oh no problem, we all have those days." She was glad this girl wasn't like the other. "I'm Evelyn Barton by the way."



Becca: "I'm, uh, Becca."


----------



## Orreed

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Becca: "I'm, uh, Becca."



Evelyn: "Nice to meet you Becca. Don't worry I don't bite. Well at least not to nice people." She laughed. "Who are you related to?"


----------



## Silvermist20

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "Nice to meet you Becca. Don't worry I don't bite. Well at least not to nice people." She laughed. "Who are you related to?"



Becca: Again, she hated this question. "Rapunzel."


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Becca: Again, she hated this question. "Rapunzel."



Josie: she was walking around with Rory. She saw Becca. "Hi auntie!"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Ouch. (lol not really)
> 
> Dustin: He decided to talk to Dana. "Who are you texting?"
> 
> Dana: "Do you really wanna know?"
> 
> Dustin: "Well now I'm having second thoughts..."
> 
> Dana: "If Mr. Nosy must know, it's Twist."
> 
> Dustin: "Oh. Twist is cool."
> 
> Dana: "Really?"
> 
> Dustin: "Well, he was for like two days, then not so much..."



Tim: He dropped his juice box. Twist HAD been cool, until they realized that he was on Dr. Blakk's side... He picked up the juice quickly. 

Amber: She ate quietly, still a bit tired from last night. Her coffee was not affecting her yet. 

OOC: Capitalized words are supposed to be in italics.


----------



## Orreed

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Becca: Again, she hated this question. "Rapunzel."



Evelyn: Becca didn't seem to be in a talking mood. "Nice meeting you." She continued to the bike shack."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: He dropped his juice box. Twist HAD been cool, until they realized that he was on Dr. Blakk's side... He picked up the juice quickly.
> 
> Amber: She ate quietly, still a bit tired from last night. Her coffee was not affecting her yet.
> 
> OOC: Capitalized words are supposed to be in italics.


OOC Did you catch the Slugterra last night, Noelle? I gotta say, honestly, Eli was _unbelievably_ dumb in the episode... *facedesk*

Dana: She raised an eyebrow at Tim. "Way to keep your reaction subtle," she noted. "Twist wasn't and isn't that bad." She took a drink of water. "Well, he did wreck my Mecha, but that's it."

Dustin: "He wrecked your Mecha?"

Dana: "Yeah, the genius. I've had Mechas since I was four, and I've never wrecked one."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Did you catch the Slugterra last night, Noelle? I gotta say, honestly, Eli was unbelievably dumb in the episode... *facedesk*
> 
> Dana: She raised an eyebrow at Tim. "Way to keep your reaction subtle," she noted. "Twist wasn't and isn't that bad." She took a drink of water. "Well, he did wreck my Mecha, but that's it."
> 
> Dustin: "He wrecked your Mecha?"
> 
> Dana: "Yeah, the genius. I've had Mechas since I was four, and I've never wrecked one."



Tim: " Did you get a new one?"


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: she was walking around with Rory. She saw Becca. "Hi auntie!"



Becca: "Oh, uh, hi Josie."


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Becca: "Oh, uh, hi Josie."



Josie: she walked over with Rory. "It's weird having an aunt my age. I haven't seen you in forever!"


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: she walked over with Rory. "It's weird having an aunt my age. I haven't seen you in forever!"



Becca: "Um, yeah, I know."


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Becca: "Um, yeah, I know."



Josie: "Come on, Becca. Stop being so shy. You know me."


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Yo. Having a good time in Canada, currently hanging at the hotel in PEI. Having a great time!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: lol, just pretty much said the same thing!


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Can't really judge on the color thing considering I like purply red. I really like deli sandwiches. NYC has the best. I also drink too much Vitamin Water. Geeks are cool, I guess I'm slightly one. Indy is my favorite movie. I agree Classic Star Wars is way better then the disgraceful new ones. Because of what you told me my new favorite hoilday is now Christmas, but before it was Thanksgiving. I love watching the Macy's day from our condo's balcony and traditions. Plus it's one time when all the family is home which is pretty rare lately. You're turn to make up questions.", he said smiling. Jay occasionly ran his hands through the crisp grass. He kept thinking about how great this day was going. He sneakly scooted closer to Hope.



Hope: "Indy is good too. Yes, so great. I haven't seen the parade in a few years, it must be great though. That sucks about not seeing your family much, I know what it's like, Dad and I are tight but he works all the time." She didn't say anything about her mother, Hope had never even seen a picture of her.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " Did you get a new one?"


Dana: "Well, he just broke it recently, my dad destroyed the Mecha Beast forge, and my dad didn't want me to have a Mecha in the fist place. I probably won't."


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: "Come on, Becca. Stop being so shy. You know me."



Becca: "And you know I can't help it."

OOC: I imagine her voice almost like Fluttershy.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Becca: "And you know I can't help it."
> 
> OOC: I imagine her voice almost like Fluttershy.


OOC Well that just completely changed my vision of her...


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "Well, he just broke it recently, my dad destroyed the Mecha Beast forge, and my dad didn't want me to have a Mecha in the fist place. I probably won't."



Tim: " That stinks. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " That stinks. "


Dana: "Yeah, but I take dad's train more than my Mecha, it's much more civilized, so I shouldn't have too much of a problem."


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Becca: "And you know I can't help it."
> 
> OOC: I imagine her voice almost like Fluttershy.



Josie: she smiled. "Have you drawn anything good lately? I just finished a picture of Rory." She poked his side.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "Indy is good too. Yes, so great. I haven't seen the parade in a few years, it must be great though. That sucks about not seeing your family much, I know what it's like, Dad and I are tight but he works all the time." She didn't say anything about her mother, Hope had never even seen a picture of her.



OOC: Glad you are having a great time. LOL my dad asked me to watch Star Wars with him so we did that today.  Also Cindy asked you this about the Avengers Key plot on the Marvel board. 

_"Mind = blown.

In a good way! I LOVE the idea! But slightly confused here: So, is it Luke's job to find out whether to not they have the keys, or does he know, and it's his job to steal the keys? Just wondering 

But awesome idea, Wings!"_

Jay: "Yeah the parade is really spectacular in real life. Yeah being alone is hard sometimes. I'm glad I have Evelyn." He always wondered about Hope's mom but didn't want to ask. "Hey do you have a webcam? Maybe we could Skype sometime!"


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: She smiled. "Fun." she said. She still thought it was cool, but they really needed a new topic. "So, you have any hobbies? Sports? Art?" she threw out ideas.



Balthazar: At first he was about to say magic, but then thought the better of it. He said, "I do sometimes like to make potions. But my favorite thing to do is visit Witch University, marveling at all the statues. The castle has many amazing things to offer, especially in the library where there are billions of books that I enjoy to read."


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: she smiled. "Have you drawn anything good lately? I just finished a picture of Rory." She poked his side.



Becca: "I'm working on something."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: At first he was about to say magic, but then thought the better of it. He said, "I do sometimes like to make potions. But my favorite thing to do is visit Witch University, marveling at all the statues. The castle has many amazing things to offer, especially in the library where there are billions of books that I enjoy to read."



Jori: "Sounds cool."


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Sounds cool."



Balthazar: "What do you like to do, Jori?"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "What do you like to do, Jori?"



Jori: "Well, I like to draw.  With boarding school, I don't get to do much.  I also like to visit my cousin, Jane, in the jungle island she lives on.  But I don't get to go very often."


----------



## tigerkitty

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: she smiled. "Have you drawn anything good lately? I just finished a picture of Rory." She poked his side.



Rory: "So that's what you were drawing on the bus! I'm flattered!"


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: "So that's what you were drawing on the bus! I'm flattered!"



Josie: her cheeks turned pink. "Shut up." She said, smiling.


----------



## tigerkitty

Doodle98 said:


> Josie: her cheeks turned pink. "Shut up." She said, smiling.



Rory: He smiled a huge smile.


----------



## Doodle98

tigerkitty said:


> Rory: He smiled a huge smile.



Josie: "I didn't know what to draw, so I drew you. I thought you could be attractive enough." She said, leaning on him.


----------



## 1elle2

Amber: She finished eating. She turned to Eli. " I'll be in my cabin if you need me," she said, standing up. She went into her cabin and laid down for a nap. She appeared on the cruise ship. She sighed and went to find a Keeper, careful to avois large groups of people.

Eli: He nodded.


----------



## Silvermist20

All My Characters: They got food and started eating.


----------



## The Villianess

Missy: Missy said goodbye to Kody and blew him a kiss before walking away. She walked off to the Mess Hall. 

Britannia: She followed Missy and smiled at Kody as she walked away.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OOC: Glad you are having a great time. LOL my dad asked me to watch Star Wars with him so we did that today.  Also Cindy asked you this about the Avengers Key plot on the Marvel board.
> 
> "Mind = blown.
> 
> In a good way! I LOVE the idea! But slightly confused here: So, is it Luke's job to find out whether to not they have the keys, or does he know, and it's his job to steal the keys? Just wondering
> 
> But awesome idea, Wings!"
> 
> Jay: "Yeah the parade is really spectacular in real life. Yeah being alone is hard sometimes. I'm glad I have Evelyn." He always wondered about Hope's mom but didn't want to ask. "Hey do you have a webcam? Maybe we could Skype sometime!"



OOC: Thanks! Cindy, he knows the keys are at the camp, but he doesn't know who has them so he has to figure out who's got the keys.

Hope: "You're lucky to have a sibling. I mean, I wouldn't wish my life on anyone. But I always feel alone......it would have been nice to have a sibling, or a friend with me."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Thanks! Cindy, he knows the keys are at the camp, but he doesn't know who has them so he has to figure out who's got the keys.
> 
> Hope: "You're lucky to have a sibling. I mean, I wouldn't wish my life on anyone. But I always feel alone......it would have been nice to have a sibling, or a friend with me."


OOC Oh, okay, thanks Wings


----------



## 1elle2

Amber: She texted Philby, asking him to return her. She woke up a few minutes later. She texted him:

AMBER: I RETURNED SUCCESSFULLY 

PHILBY: YOU'RE AT A CAMP, RIGHT?

AMBER: YES. IRON MAN'S SON ASKED ME OUT!

PHILBY: :0 IRON MAN'S SON?!

AMBER: YEP

PHILBY: MIND IS OFFICIALLY BLOWN...

OOC: Capitalized words were texts.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: She texted Philby, asking him to return her. She woke up a few minutes later. She texted him:
> 
> AMBER: I RETURNED SUCCESSFULLY
> 
> PHILBY: YOU'RE AT A CAMP, RIGHT?
> 
> AMBER: YES. IRON MAN'S SON ASKED ME OUT!
> 
> PHILBY: :0 IRON MAN'S SON?!
> 
> AMBER: YEP
> 
> PHILBY: MIND IS OFFICIALLY BLOWN...
> 
> OOC: Capitalized words were texts.


OOC lol Philby


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC lol Philby



OOC: Yep. Too bad he's such a jerk now in the books.


----------



## Cinderella8

OOC -sigh- Yeah. Oh, I posted Dana's reply one/two pages back


----------



## 1elle2

Tim: " I guess taking trains are better. " He said to Dana.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " I guess taking trains are better. " He said to Dana.


Dana: She didn't fully believe Tim, but didn't say so. "Yeah," she said with a shrug. Eris jumped off her shoulder and growled. Dana smiled and fished a small pouch from her pocket. She opened it and took out a few pieces of slug food. "There you go," she said. 

Dustin: "What kind of slug is that? Or, was, before..."

Dana: "I ghouled it? A Thuglet, like Twist's."

Dustin: "You know how to ghoul?"

Dana: "I'm Dr. Blakk's daughter, of course I know how to ghoul."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She didn't fully believe Tim, but didn't say so. "Yeah," she said with a shrug. Eris jumped off her shoulder and growled. Dana smiled and fished a small pouch from her pocket. She opened it and took out a few pieces of slug food. "There you go," she said.
> 
> Dustin: "What kind of slug is that? Or, was, before..."
> 
> Dana: "I ghouled it? A Thuglet, like Twist's."
> 
> Dustin: "You know how to ghoul?"
> 
> Dana: "I'm Dr. Blakk's daughter, of course I know how to ghoul."



Tim: He hated the trains because Blakk owned them, but he was just trying to be nice.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: He hated the trains because Blakk owned them, but he was just trying to be nice.


Dana: She sighed and leaned back. Eris was now stealing some of her lunch. "Help yourself," she laughed. "So, have you guys ever been to the surface before?"

Dustin: "Nope," he said. That was a lie- he'd come up often when he was little to visit Eli, but nobody was supposed to know that.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She sighed and leaned back. Eris was now stealing some of her lunch. "Help yourself," she laughed. "So, have you guys ever been to the surface before?"
> 
> Dustin: "Nope," he said. That was a lie- he'd come up often when he was little to visit Eli, but nobody was supposed to know that.



Tim: He shook his head.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: He shook his head.


Dana: "You know what I just realized, Dustin?"

Dustin: "Uh, what?"

Dana: "It's just now kicking in- you're a Shane. Why don't you help your brother? I mean, one Shane is bad enough," she added quickly added. "But still..."

Dustin: "I don't like attention, and I do help, just in little ways. I keep to the shadows, I guess."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Thanks! Cindy, he knows the keys are at the camp, but he doesn't know who has them so he has to figure out who's got the keys.
> 
> Hope: "You're lucky to have a sibling. I mean, I wouldn't wish my life on anyone. But I always feel alone......it would have been nice to have a sibling, or a friend with me."



Jay: "Yeah I'm lucky to have Evelyn. Well, the 3am flight is killing me. I'm going back to the cabin to take a nap." He smiled. "I had a great time with you." Jay then leaned over and kissed Hope on the cheek.


----------



## Cinderella8

OOC Fun fact time: All 179 pages of posts on this thread have been made up from only 11 people, 10 of the 11 are involved in the RP. Ta-da!


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Yeah I'm lucky to have Evelyn. Well, the 3am flight is killing me. I'm going back to the cabin to take a nap." He smiled. "I had a great time with you." Jay then leaned over and kissed Hope on the cheek.



Hope: She blushed red hen he kissed her. "Okay," she said. "Thanks for listening, you really didn't have to." She kissed him on the cheek too on a whim. Once he had gone she ran into the woods, as deep into the woods as she could, not noticing if her jeans tore.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Went kayaking in the ocean this afternoon. It was really cool.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Fun fact time: All 179 pages of posts on this thread have been made up from only 11 people, 10 of the 11 are involved in the RP. Ta-da!



OOC: wow 



Fairywings said:


> OOC: Went kayaking in the ocean this afternoon. It was really cool.



OOC: Cool! I don't care for kayaking much, there's kind of a story behind that but I won't bore you. Pacific or Atlantic? I've only been to the Pacific once.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "You know what I just realized, Dustin?"
> 
> Dustin: "Uh, what?"
> 
> Dana: "It's just now kicking in- you're a Shane. Why don't you help your brother? I mean, one Shane is bad enough," she added quickly added. "But still..."
> 
> Dustin: "I don't like attention, and I do help, just in little ways. I keep to the shadows, I guess."



Tim: He did the same thing.

Amber: She was still in her cabin, not sure what to do. She pulled out her map of the base at Hollywood Studios. They had been defending it from the OTs so they couldn't gain access to the controls. The Keepers were on the ship, and she was there sometimes also. But she also helped the cast members defend the base.  They were under siege. She studied her map, which showed every door, window, and any other access points. She made a plan for that night to do border patrol.  She glanced her bag, where she could see her cast member uniform sticking out. She also had a fake ID, saying she was Alix Lain as a cast member.


----------



## Fairywings

GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC: wow
> 
> OOC: Cool! I don't care for kayaking much, there's kind of a story behind that but I won't bore you. Pacific or Atlantic? I've only been to the Pacific once.



OOC: Atlantic. We are in PEI, Prince Edward Island. This morning we also went to the house that Green Gables is based on.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Atlantic. We are in PEI, Prince Edward Island. This morning we also went to the house that Green Gables is based on.



OOC: sounds awesome!


----------



## 1elle2

OOC: I just went canoeing with my family the other day. But it was just on a small creek.


----------



## Fairywings

GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC: sounds awesome!



OOC: It was fun.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Fun fact time: All 179 pages of posts on this thread have been made up from only 11 people, 10 of the 11 are involved in the RP. Ta-da!



OOC: Cindy, that was the _nerdiest_ thing I have ever heard, and you can manage to rant and rant and rant about Spider-man or _Slugterra_ and make it sound interesting and cool. I'm not trying to be mean though.


----------



## Fairywings

Hope: As she ran through the woods, questions swirled around her head. The main one was: did she like Jay? He had flirted with her - okay, they had both flirted with each other, and he was a good guy. Funny, smart, talented, kind, a good listener, easy going determined - he was worth 20 of her. Oh gods - what if she liked him? Hope hurt people, she never meant to but she hurt them. She really didn't want to hurt Jay. Jay was such an amazing person, she didn't want to hurt him or break his heart. A girl like her, without a permanent home or that much money - she didn't get happy endings. And a girl like her - a monster - she would have to flee at the end of the summer, after the summer who knew when she would see him again. It would break both of their hearts. Of course, this was all assuming Jay even liked her. He shouldn't - after ll, she was a monster, a freak of nature. She was ugly, there was no beautiful part of her, she wasn't worth loving, not really. She was alone, she half believed she was destined to be alone. She didn't know what to do. Evelyn was the person she had first fought of, but oh gods, she couldn't go to Evelyn, Hope might be in love with her twin brother!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Wow, the one moment I actually have time, and no one's on.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> OOC: Cindy, that was the _nerdiest_ thing I have ever heard, and you can manage to rant and rant and rant about Spider-man or _Slugterra_ and make it sound interesting and cool. I'm not trying to be mean though.


OOC That is the funniest thing I've heard all night, I needed that boost, I just finished my open house for school and 4-H. It wasn't mean, that made my night 

Dana: She ate lunch quietly. "I wonder what's going on at home," she said, staring at the ground. "I did the calculations. My bedroom is directly under the lake, it's weird." Her phone went off again. Twist had too much time on his hands. 

Twist: your dad is so mad right now. i wouldnt contact him for liek a week, he just might blow

Dana: what happened???

Twist: apparently 'mr. saturday' captured most of the shane gang, they were held at the top prison, and managed to escape saturday and your dad. 

Dana: She shook her head, then, to see their reactions, she read the texts out loud. 

Dustin: He almost did a spit take. "Are they okay?!"

Dana: "Yeah, if they weren't, Twist would have been more excited."

Dustin: He sighed and did a face-palm.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: ello Cindy!


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> OOC: ello Cindy!


OOC heya wings! How's your trip?


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC heya wings! How's your trip?



OOC: Pretty good, hanging with my cousins and relatives has been great. Family's watching football in the hotel room so I have time tonight, at least until my iPad runs out of battery.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Pretty good, hanging with my cousins and relatives has been great. Family's watching football in the hotel room so I have time tonight, at least until my iPad runs out of battery.


OOC Glad to know you're having fun 

Dustin: "Well, let's pray Eli can go the summer without getting captured," he said. "Because I'm not going to be there to help."

Dana: "Yeah, you pray he doesn't get captured, I'll pray he will," she said. Dustin gave her a look. "Hey, I may be nuts enough to sit near a Shane, but I'm still a Blakk."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Glad to know you're having fun
> 
> Dustin: "Well, let's pray Eli can go the summer without getting captured," he said. "Because I'm not going to be there to help."
> 
> Dana: "Yeah, you pray he doesn't get captured, I'll pray he will," she said. Dustin gave her a look. "Hey, I may be nuts enough to sit near a Shane, but I'm still a Blakk."



OOC: thanks  

So want to do something while I'm still here?


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " Thanks."
> 
> Amber: She watched them. It was kind of funny.
> 
> Eli: " I wonder what my dad will say..."
> 
> OOC: Bet #1 is determined! It was Eli.



OOC: Haha. Steve got some money!  We should have reactions whenever they get the news on which bets have been fulfilled.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: "that means that it's the amulet with the power. My dad has strength, but everything else is with his hammer, which no one else can wield."
> 
> OOC: did you know that Thursday is apparently named after Thor?



OOC: yup, Thor's day became Thursday.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> OOC: yup, Thor's day became Thursday.



OOC: That's awesome. I think that everyone should love Thor forever and change it back.

I feel bad for Georgie on the other thread. It's sad making her do things that cause her pain.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> OOC: thanks
> 
> So want to do something while I'm still here?


OOC I'll be on and off for a bit, but sure, Alana, Austin and Jenna are all free right now


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: That's awesome. I think that everyone should love Thor forever and change it back.
> 
> I feel bad for Georgie on the other thread. It's sad making her do things that cause her pain.





Cinderella8 said:


> OOC I'll be on and off for a bit, but sure, Alana, Austin and Jenna are all free right now



OOC: Awesome, I just figured out how to multi quote on the iPad!

May have to go


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Yeah, gotta go, so nevermind about doing stuff I guess.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Yeah, gotta go, so nevermind about doing stuff I guess.


OOC Okay, have fun with the rest of your trip!


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Hope: She blushed red hen he kissed her. "Okay," she said. "Thanks for listening, you really didn't have to." She kissed him on the cheek too on a whim. Once he had gone she ran into the woods, as deep into the woods as she could, not noticing if her jeans tore.



Jay: He turned really red. He was delighted, he didn't expect Hope to kiss him on the cheek back. "Yeah, no problem I enjoyed it.", he said unbalanced. "See you later!" He walked back cool, but when in private practically skipped back to his cabin grinning ear to ear. None of the guys were in the cabin, so he quickly crashed.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Wow, the one moment I actually have time, and no one's on.



OOC: Haha story of my life! Glad you're having a good trip.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OOC: Haha story of my life! Glad you're having a good trip.



OOC: lol. I am having a nice trip, taking a minute or two here.


----------



## 1elle2

Eli: He texted his dad. 


ELI: I ASKED SOMEONE OUT. 

TONY: NICE!

ELI: SHE IS VERY SPECIAL, YOU COULD SAY. 

TONY: NOW I'M A LITTLE WORRIED ...

ELI: DON'T BE. SHE CAN FIGHT PRETTY WELL ALSO.


----------



## Fairywings

Hope: She sat on a tree stump in the woods. There was no other explanation, she liked Jay. What was she going to do about it though? Did he like her? She really didn't want to break either of their hearts.


----------



## 1elle2

Amber: She left her cabin. She was unsure about dating still. She would just disappear at the end of the summer, and back to her foster home. How would she and Eli keep in touch? She went into the forest, but not too far into the trees. She sat down, trying to think. 

OOC: Do you want Amber and Hope to talk?


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Amber: She left her cabin. She was unsure about dating still. She would just disappear at the end of the summer, and back to her foster home. How would she and Eli keep in touch? She went into the forest, but not too far into the trees. She sat down, trying to think.
> 
> OOC: Do you want Amber and Hope to talk?



OOC: That could be cool, unsure of amount of time I have, so if I have to go, hopefully Olivia will take over.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Glad to know you're having fun
> 
> Dustin: "Well, let's pray Eli can go the summer without getting captured," he said. "Because I'm not going to be there to help."
> 
> Dana: "Yeah, you pray he doesn't get captured, I'll pray he will," she said. Dustin gave her a look. "Hey, I may be nuts enough to sit near a Shane, but I'm still a Blakk."



Tim: " I really hope they don't get into too much trouble. I can't believe they got captured though. "


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> OOC: That could be cool, unsure of amount of time I have, so if I have to go, hopefully Olivia will take over.



OOC: Ok. 

Amber: She heard someone else in the forest she walked towards the sound, afraid that one of the OTKs had found her. Instead she found Hope.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " I really hope they don't get into too much trouble. I can't believe they got captured though. "


Dana: She read a few more texts. "Looks like Eli totally messed up his new blaster or something," she said. 

Dustin: He sighed. "He promised he wouldn't mess that up again." He texted his brother. 

_Dustin: thanks for telling about saturday

Eli: you heard about that?

Dustin: yeah, i did, and you need to be more careful with the double barrel._

Alana: She raised her hand. "I officially have no idea whatsoever what you guys are talking about. Who's Mr. Friday?"

Dana: "Saturday," she corrected. 

Dustin: "He's a bozo mind controller with ghoul slugs, a Caribbean accent, and a serious fruit smoothie addiction."

OOC I had to say that


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She read a few more texts. "Looks like Eli totally messed up his new blaster or something," she said.
> 
> Dustin: He sighed. "He promised he wouldn't mess that up again." He texted his brother.
> 
> Dustin: thanks for telling about saturday
> 
> Eli: you heard about that?
> 
> Dustin: yeah, i did, and you need to be more careful with the double barrel.
> 
> Alana: She raised her hand. "I officially have no idea whatsoever what you guys are talking about. Who's Mr. Friday?"
> 
> Dana: "Saturday," she corrected.
> 
> Dustin: "He's a bozo mind controller with ghoul slugs, a Caribbean accent, and a serious fruit smoothie addiction."
> 
> OOC I had to say that



Tim: " That basically sums it up. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " That basically sums it up. "


Dustin: "Yep. Last time I saw him he'd taken over the minds of everyone at a mall."

Alana: She perked up. "Slugterra has malls?" She turned to Dana. "I am so officially coming to visit."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Yep. Last time I saw him he'd taken over the minds of everyone at a mall."
> 
> Alana: She perked up. "Slugterra has malls?" She turned to Dana. "I am so officially coming to visit."



Tim: He laughed. " I think you would like my sister. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: He laughed. " I think you would like my sister. "


Alana: "Really? Cool. Now I must come visit." She pulled out her wand. "I can just wave my wand and appear anywhere down there- I could appear at Mr. Friday's-"

Dana: "Saturday," she correct again.

Alana: "Yeah, him, so I'd be able to just appear at Dana's house," she said, excited.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "Really? Cool. Now I must come visit." She pulled out her wand. "I can just wave my wand and appear anywhere down there- I could appear at Mr. Friday's-"
> 
> Dana: "Saturday," she correct again.
> 
> Alana: "Yeah, him, so I'd be able to just appear at Dana's house," she said, excited.



Tim: " Cool!"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " Cool!"


Alana: "Thanks. I can do more than that, but as I've showed Liam, I like controlling water the best."

Dana: "I still can't believe you've got magic, nobody back home does," she said.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "Thanks. I can do more than that, but as I've showed Liam, I like controlling water the best."
> 
> Dana: "I still can't believe you've got magic, nobody back home does," she said.



Tim: " It is different. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " It is different. "


OOC I could only hear about half of those videos, my volume wasn't loud enough

Dana: She nodded. Then she asked Dustin and Tim, "So are you two going to duel again? Because I would love for Tim to beat Dustin."

Dustin: "Um, why?"

Dana: "Because you're you. And I want to see a Shane get beat," she added.

Dustin: "Then why don't you just duel me yourself?"

Dana: "Will you rant about how unfair my ghouls are and how having ghouls will destroy the essence of Slugterra?"

Dustin: "I know my rants won't get through to you, so no. We'll duel after lunch."

Dana: "Game on."


----------



## 1elle2

Tim: He face palmed.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: He face palmed.


Dana: She laughed at Tim. "I won't beat you up either, Dustin, if I was really carrying on my dad's grudge I'd have done something bad a while ago."

Dustin: "Um, I not sure if that makes me feel any better..."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She laughed at Tim. "I won't beat you up either, Dustin, if I was really carrying on my dad's grudge I'd have done something bad a while ago."
> 
> Dustin: "Um, I not sure if that makes me feel any better..."



Tim: " I'll supervise, make sure it doesn't get too dirty. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " I'll supervise, make sure it doesn't get too dirty. "


Dana: She gave a fake gasp. "You don't _trust_ me?" Then she laughed. "That's probably your smartest decision of the day."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She gave a fake gasp. "You don't trust me?" Then she laughed. "That's probably your smartest decision of the day."



Tim: He didn't know if he should be offended or not.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: He didn't know if he should be offended or not.


Dana: Eris had now successfully stolen most of her lunch. "You're gonna make yourself sick," Dana said. Eris looked at her, then went back to investigating the food.

Dustin: Dustin watched, amused. Even as a ghoul, Eris still shared personality traits of a regular slug. Today was one of the rare days Beeker hadn't taken some food. Beeker was on his shoulder, watching Eris, as though he were curious. Beeker jumped on the table and went to investigate Eris. Dustin got back focused on his lunch.


----------



## 1elle2

Tim: He finished eating.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: He finished eating.


Dana: She also finished and stood up. "Ready to get beat, Shane?"

Dustin: "Ready to beat you," he said, standing. Beeker jumped on his shoulder. 

Dana: "Let's go."

OOC Who should win?


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: That could be cool, unsure of amount of time I have, so if I have to go, hopefully Olivia will take over.



OOC: Yes I can! Amber let me know when you want to start. If you want to wait to start it with Wings that's cool too.

Cindy, would you like to do a Luke Evelyn encounter now?


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> OOC: Yep I can! I'm going to let you start it unless your gone for really long then I can.
> 
> Cindy, would you like to do a Luke Evelyn encounter now?


OOC Yeah, but I may have to get off soon because I've got outside chores to do


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> OOC Yeah, but I may have to get off soon because I've got outside chores to do



OOC: No problem

Evelyn: Why it seemed everyone was off frivoulsy falling in love Evelyn was in deep thought. The longer she was here, the more she thought about why the Avenger kids and Luke were here. Deep down she knew it wasn't all for fun and games. There may be one person who knew the truth.

She rode her bike near the boys cabin hoping to find Luke. Evelyn was in luck. Time to interagate.

"So Luke, I think you probably know who I am now. I know who you are, what a shame. You're actually pretty handsome."
She put on a dissipointed facade. Usually it was easier to get things that way. Although she really felt some of these things, it was a little twisted and exsaterated. 
"Luke you're my only hope. I'm scared. What's going on? I asked and I think the others are hiding something. We've all been invited to this camp for years but why are we all here now?"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She also finished and stood up. "Ready to get beat, Shane?"
> 
> Dustin: "Ready to beat you," he said, standing. Beeker jumped on his shoulder.
> 
> Dana: "Let's go."
> 
> OOC Who should win?



OOC: Dustin.


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> OOC: Yes I can! Amber let me know when you want to start. If you want to wait to start it with Wings that's cool too.
> 
> Cindy, would you like to do a Luke Evelyn encounter now?



OOC: Let's do it now. 

Amber: " Are you okay Hope?"


----------



## Orreed

1elle2 said:
			
		

> OOC: Let's do it now.
> 
> Amber: " Are you okay Hope?"



Hope: She was suprised to see Amber. She didn't want to put her pain on Amber. Anyways she'd probably judge her on having a crush so soon. "Yes, I'm okay.", she said melanoclyish. "What about you?"


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> Hope: She was suprised to see Amber. She didn't want to put her pain on Amber. Anyways she'd probably judge her on having a crush so soon. "Yes, I'm okay.", she said melanoclyish. "What about you?"



Amber: She knew Hope had something bothering her. " Eli asked me out. "


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> OOC: No problem
> 
> Evelyn: Why it seemed everyone was off frivoulsy falling in love Evelyn was in deep thought. The longer she was here, the more she thought about why the Avenger kids and Luke were here. Deep down she knew it wasn't all for fun and games. There may be one person who knew the truth.
> 
> She rode her bike near the boys cabin hoping to find Luke. Evelyn was in luck. Time to interagate.
> 
> "So Luke, I think you probably know who I am now. I know who you are, what a shame. You're actually pretty handsome."
> She put on a dissipointed facade. Usually it was easier to get things that way. Although she really felt some of these things, it was a little twisted and exsaterated.
> "Luke you're my only hope. I'm scared. What's going on? I asked and I think the others are hiding something. We've all been invited to this camp for years but why are we all here now?"





1elle2 said:


> OOC: Dustin.



OOC Olivia, I've never done anything like this, so don't be afraid to ask me to edit anything  And okay Noelle 

Luke: He looked up to Evelyn. "Surprise. And yes, I am pretty handsome," he said. He listened. "See, the others can't be trusted. They'll hide everything from you, even things that involve you."

OOC I am very bad at this 

Dana and Dustin: They walked over to where Dustin and Tim had dueled earlier.


----------



## Orreed

1elle2 said:
			
		

> Amber: She knew Hope had something bothering her. " Eli asked me out. "



Hope: "Wow", she laughed. "That's something. How do you feel about that? Eli's a great guy."


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> OOC Olivia, I've never done anything like this, so don't be afraid to ask me to edit anything  And okay Noelle
> 
> Luke: He looked up to Evelyn. "Surprise. And yes, I am pretty handsome," he said. He listened. "See, the others can't be trusted. They'll hide everything from you, even things that involve you."
> 
> OOC I am very bad at this
> 
> Dana and Dustin: They walked over to where Dustin and Tim had dueled earlier.



OOC: Don't worry it's my first time doing something like this too!  

Evelyn: "Why would they hide things from me? I'm on their side." She shed a small fake but very realistic looking tear. "I'm like them. Not questioning orders to do what's so called right even if it's not. Wait, maybe I'm not. Oh yes I am, what's happening to me!?!"


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Any ideas on what my characters could do?


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> OOC: Don't worry it's my first time doing something like this too!
> 
> Evelyn: "Why would they hide things from me? I'm on their side." She shed a small fake but very realistic looking tear. "I'm like them. Not questioning orders to do what's so called right even if it's not. Wait, maybe I'm not. Oh yes I am, what's happening to me!?!"





Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Any ideas on what my characters could do?



OOC Well Silv, Peter, Austin, and Jenna aren't really doing anything 

Luke: "Because they're them, they're untrustworthy. They wouldn't give you answers if they wanted to."

OOC I am honestly at a loss of what to say  *facedesk*


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> Hope: "Wow", she laughed. "That's something. How do you feel about that? Eli's a great guy."



Amber: " I don't know. I just can't see how this will work out. At the end of this summer, I'll just go back to my regular life at my foster home, or barracks 14. That is, if they catch me. "


----------



## Cinderella8

Dustin: As soon as they reached the area where he and Tim had dueled earlier, he told Dana, "No Boon Death, Tempesto, or Cryptogriff slugs," he said.

Dana: Those three being the most dangerous ghouls in existence, she'd naturally been planning to use them. She took out three vials, one of each of the slugs in them, and tossed them to Alana. "Fine," she said. "But you can't use your Doc to make my ghouls normal slugs again."

Dustin: "Done." He tossed his Doc to Tim. "Ready?"

Dana: She nodded, them Eris jumped in her blaster. She aimed for Dustin for half a second, then quickly aimed downwards, at the ground directly in front of her toes, and blasted Eris. In a flash of black and red, Dana had disappeared. In another flash, she reappeared silently behind Dustin. That was a trick Twist had taught her.

Dustin: "I forgot you've got Twist's moves!" he called. Taking a lucky guess as to where Dana was, he spun around and fired a Rammstone. He'd guess correctly. The duel was on.


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Well Silv, Peter, Austin, and Jenna aren't really doing anything
> 
> Luke: "Because they're them, they're untrustworthy. They wouldn't give you answers if they wanted to."
> 
> OOC I am honestly at a loss of what to say  *facedesk*



OOC: No problem. So basically right now Evelyn is trying to gain Luke's trust. In reality none of the kid Avengers are hiding anything but it's a way to gain his trust because she is pretending to be confused. She's pretending to question her morals and which side she's on. She's trying to pretend she thinks a lot deeper (Which she actually might and question herself a little, but in the end know her side is right despite it's flaw's because the dark side is way worse, but really no side is perfect.) She's hoping Luke will sneakily try to convince her to go to his side and she'd pretend to be on his side while in reality she's still on the good side gaining information. Sorry that was a lot and hard to word. Feel free to ask questions!



1elle2 said:


> Amber: " I don't know. I just can't see how this will work out. At the end of this summer, I'll just go back to my regular life at my foster home, or barracks 14. That is, if they catch me. "



Hope: She got quieter. "I understand. I'm afraid of getting too close to people because I'm always on the move. I don't want to hurt anyone, I'm a monster. Okay, I'm in the same boat. I _really_ like Jay. I just don't want to hurt him."


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> OOC: No problem. So basically right now Evelyn is trying to gain Luke's trust. In reality none of the kid Avengers are hiding anything but it's a way to gain his trust because she is pretending to be confused. She's pretending to question her morals and which side she's on. She's trying to pretend she thinks a lot deeper (Which she actually might and question herself a little, but in the end know her side is right despite it's flaw's because the dark side is way worse, but really no side is perfect.) She's hoping Luke will sneakily try to convince her to go to his side and she'd pretend to be on his side while in reality she's still on the good side gaining information. Sorry that was a lot and hard to word. Feel free to ask questions!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope: She got quieter. "I understand. I'm afraid of getting too close to people because I'm always on the move. I don't want to hurt anyone, I'm a monster. Okay, I'm in the same boat. I _really_ like Jay. I just don't want to hurt him."


OOC Okay, that helped a LOT!

Luke: He thought for a moment. "You know, I'd give answers," he said. "Me, my dad, we would. More than they would, anyway."

OOC I hope that's okay for him to say


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Well Silv, Peter, Austin, and Jenna aren't really doing anything
> 
> Luke: "Because they're them, they're untrustworthy. They wouldn't give you answers if they wanted to."
> 
> OOC I am honestly at a loss of what to say  *facedesk*



OOC: Ok.

Vic: She was strolling around the camp when she accidently bumped into someone. "Hi! I'm Vic! Isn't it a great day? So much different than being stuck all day in Sugar Rush or at home."

OOC: Feel free to choose which character she bumped into.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Ok.
> 
> Vic: She was strolling around the camp when she accidently bumped into someone. "Hi! I'm Vic! Isn't it a great day? So much different than being stuck all day in Sugar Rush or at home."
> 
> OOC: Feel free to choose which character she bumped into.


OOC Okay! My sister chose for me, she said Jenna, that's her favorite character of mine  

Jenna: She smiled. "Hi, I'm Jenna! It _is_ a great day," she added warmly. "Sugar Rush... that sounds familiar..." she snapped her fingers. "Are you related to Vanellope, from Wreck It Ralph? I loved that movie!"


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Okay, that helped a LOT!
> 
> Luke: He thought for a moment. "You know, I'd give answers," he said. "Me, my dad, we would. More than they would, anyway."
> 
> OOC I hope that's okay for him to say



OOC: He can say whatever he wants! My favorite part of role playing is the other person's reactions/wording and getting to bounce off it and create a response.

Evelyn: She straightened up a little and got closer, whiping off her tears and looking into his cold eyes. "Really? But wait, I could never do that. "


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> OOC: He can say whatever he wants! My favorite part of role playing is the other person's reactions/wording and getting to bounce off it and create a response.
> 
> Evelyn: She straightened up a little and got closer, whiping off her tears and looking into his cold eyes. "Really? But wait, I could never do that. "


OOC Me too, however I'm always afraid I'll say the wrong thing and make it hard on the other person..

Luke: "Who says you couldn't?" he asked with a smile. "Nobody would have to know."


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Okay! My sister chose for me, she said Jenna, that's her favorite character of mine
> 
> Jenna: She smiled. "Hi, I'm Jenna! It _is_ a great day," she added warmly. "Sugar Rush... that sounds familiar..." she snapped her fingers. "Are you related to Vanellope, from Wreck It Ralph? I loved that movie!"



Vic: "Yup! I'm her older sister. Who are you related to Jenna?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Vic: "Yup! I'm her older sister. Who are you related to Jenna?"


OOC I am doing terrible in Card Jitsu Fire. EDIT: Never mind, I just won, but I'm not sure how...

Jenna: "I'm related to White Tiger, she a spuper heroine who works with Spider-Man in New York," she said.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC I am doing terrible in Card Jitsu Fire. EDIT: Never mind, I just won, but I'm not sure how...
> 
> Jenna: "I'm related to White Tiger, she a spuper heroine who works with Spider-Man in New York," she said.



Vic: "Oh, cool." She pulled out a candy bar. "Want some candy?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Vic: "Oh, cool." She pulled out a candy bar. "Want some candy?"


Jenna: She laughed. "Sure," she said. "So, do you race like Vanellope?"


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: She laughed. "Sure," she said. "So, do you race like Vanellope?"



Vic: "Sometimes. When she's not in the crowd cheering for me, I'm in the crowd cheering for her."


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Vic: "Sometimes. When she's not in the crowd cheering for me, I'm in the crowd cheering for her."


Jenna: "That's cool. The closest I've ever gotten to racing is either running in gym or chasing villains down the street- two entirely different things..."


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "That's cool. The closest I've ever gotten to racing is either running in gym or chasing villains down the street- two entirely different things..."



Vic: "Wow." She started eating a chocolate bar.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Vic: "Wow." She started eating a chocolate bar.


Jenna: She ate her candy. "So, do you like, live in Sugar Rush or what?"


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> OOC: No problem. So basically right now Evelyn is trying to gain Luke's trust. In reality none of the kid Avengers are hiding anything but it's a way to gain his trust because she is pretending to be confused. She's pretending to question her morals and which side she's on. She's trying to pretend she thinks a lot deeper (Which she actually might and question herself a little, but in the end know her side is right despite it's flaw's because the dark side is way worse, but really no side is perfect.) She's hoping Luke will sneakily try to convince her to go to his side and she'd pretend to be on his side while in reality she's still on the good side gaining information. Sorry that was a lot and hard to word. Feel free to ask questions!
> 
> Hope: She got quieter. "I understand. I'm afraid of getting too close to people because I'm always on the move. I don't want to hurt anyone, I'm a monster. Okay, I'm in the same boat. I really like Jay. I just don't want to hurt him."



Amber: " You could always Skype or something like that, I guess. But, why are you always on the move? Doesn't SHIELD help protect you or something?"


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Me too, however I'm always afraid I'll say the wrong thing and make it hard on the other person..
> 
> Luke: "Who says you couldn't?" he asked with a smile. "Nobody would have to know."



OOC: I've never really thought about that. Don't ever worry about me!

Evelyn: She (Well not really, but acted like it) had a realization, and you could see it in her face, Shock, sadness, and curiosity. "Oh my goodness, maybe Luke, you're right." She closed in eyes and stood in silence for a few seconds, taking it in. Then she looked at him again with a mischievous grin. "Yeah, I think you are right."


----------



## Orreed

1elle2 said:
			
		

> Amber: " You could always Skype or something like that, I guess. But, why are you always on the move? Doesn't SHIELD help protect you or something?"



Hope: "Yeah maybe. I just don't think I'm good enough for him, look at me." She sighed. "I can't really talk about it, but being on the move is really the only way to stay safe. You on the other hand, don't have as dramatic of reasons and need to go out with Eli!"


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> Hope: "Yeah maybe. I just don't think I'm good enough for him, look at me." She sighed. "I can't really talk about it, but being on the move is really the only way to stay safe. You on the other hand, don't have as dramatic of reasons and need to go out with Eli!"



Amber: " It feels so strange. I've never dated before, or had an interest in it. "


----------



## Doodle98

Gordon: he finished five plates of food. "This camp is boring."

Thora: "I don't know. I would have figured I would have already fallen for someone. These human boys-ugh."

Gordon: "I can't just chose one of these fair maidens."

Thora: she punched him in the face.


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he finished five plates of food. "This camp is boring."
> 
> Thora: "I don't know. I would have figured I would have already fallen for someone. These human boys-ugh."
> 
> Gordon: "I can't just chose one of these fair maidens."
> 
> Thora: she punched him in the face.



Jason: He laughed. He came over to them. " Gordan, a word of advice- don't call girls that. Ever. It will tick them off, especially if they are athletic. "


----------



## Orreed

1elle2 said:
			
		

> Amber: " It feels so strange. I've never dated before, or had an interest in it. "



Hope: "Really? The first time, well intrest I've never dated before, is so exciting!"


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> Hope: "Really? The first time, well intrest I've never dated before, is so exciting!"



Amber: " It is, I guess. Eli does seem nice. "


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Jason: He laughed. He came over to them. " Gordan, a word of advice- don't call girls that. Ever. It will tick them off, especially if they are athletic. "



Gordon: he looked at him strangely. "Is it not a compliment though?"

Thora: "Asgardian customs seem to mean nothing here, brother."


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he looked at him strangely. "Is it not a compliment though?"
> 
> Thora: "Asgardian customs seem to mean nothing here, brother."



Jason: " I guess not. I lived in K'un L'un for a few years, and everything is different! You can say that they are pretty. "


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> OOC: I've never really thought about that. Don't ever worry about me!
> 
> Evelyn: She (Well not really, but acted like it) had a realization, and you could see it in her face, Shock, sadness, and curiosity. "Oh my goodness, maybe Luke, you're right." She closed in eyes and stood in silence for a few seconds, taking it in. Then she looked at him again with a mischievous grin. "Yeah, I think you are right."



OOC lol Well I tend to think that way 

Luke: "I am, aren't I?" The other young Avengers could learn a thing or two from this girl.


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " I guess not. I lived in K'un L'un for a few years, and everything is different! You can say that they are pretty. "



Gordon: "Pretty? Got it."

Thora: she rolled her eyes.


----------



## The Villianess

Missy: Missy walked around camp. She said, "This place is boring. Nothing to do."

Britannia: She just laughed harshly. She replied, "What did you expect?"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: He laughed. He came over to them. " Gordan, a word of advice- don't call girls that. Ever. It will tick them off, especially if they are athletic. "



OOC It depends on _who_ would say it if it were to tick me off or not  Oh and Noelle I just put in those cute frog earrings you got me for my birthday, they're so cute!!

Peter: He walked around camp, unsure of what to do next. Then he saw two Slugterra kids and stood, watching.

Dana: She did her disappearing and reappearing trick three more times, narrowly missing a hit from Dustin every time she did so. She shot a Grimmstone, wanting to give Eris a break.





Dustin: Dustin, who was tired of Dana just disappearing all the time, didn't have too much time to react to the Grimmstone. It knocked him over. "Ouch," he muttered as he sat up, sending an Armashelt for Dana. "You've got skills," he called.





Dana: She had to roll over to the side to avoid the Armashelt. "You too," she said reluctantly.


----------



## The Villianess

Missy: Missy sat down on a bench outside and waved to Britannia as she walked off. She flipped her hair over her shoulder.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Missy: Missy sat down on a bench outside and waved to Britannia as she walked off. She flipped her hair over her shoulder.



Gordon: he sighed. "I'm going to take a walk." He saw a girl sitting alone. "May I sit?"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC It depends on who would say it if it were to tick me off or not  Oh and Noelle I just put in those cute frog earrings you got me for my birthday, they're so cute!!
> 
> Peter: He walked around camp, unsure of what to do next. Then he saw two Slugterra kids and stood, watching.
> 
> Dana: She did her disappearing and reappearing trick three more times, narrowly missing a hit from Dustin every time she did so. She shot a Grimmstone, wanting to give Eris a break.
> 
> Dustin: Dustin, who was tired of Dana just disappearing all the time, didn't have too much time to react to the Grimmstone. It knocked him over. "Ouch," he muttered as he sat up, sending an Armashelt for Dana. "You've got skills," he called.
> 
> Dana: She had to roll over to the side to avoid the Armashelt. "You too," she said reluctantly.



OOC: Yay!


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he sighed. "I'm going to take a walk." He saw a girl sitting alone. "May I sit?"



Missy: "Sure. Go ahead."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Missy: "Sure. Go ahead."



Gordon: he smiled. "I'm Gordon Thorson, nice to meet you."


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Well, I like to draw.  With boarding school, I don't get to do much.  I also like to visit my cousin, Jane, in the jungle island she lives on.  But I don't get to go very often."



Balthazar: "You can draw?"


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he smiled. "I'm Gordon Thorson, nice to meet you."



OOC: Sorry if I double post, geez I do that a lot. 

Missy: "My real name is Marigold, but everybody calls me Missy because I have an additude." she explained. "I got my nickname when I was about five."


----------



## Orreed

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " It is, I guess. Eli does seem nice. "



Hope: I mean, don't do it if it doesn't feel right. This is cool though. Talking to someone who is different and on the run.



Cinderella8 said:


> OOC lol Well I tend to think that way
> 
> Luke: "I am, aren't I?" The other young Avengers could learn a thing or two from this girl.



Evelyn: "Yeah." She smiled and got closer to Luke, her voice soft and playful. "So, why our we here now?"


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> OOC: Sorry if I double post, geez I do that a lot.
> 
> Missy: "My real name is Marigold, but everybody calls me Missy because I have an additude." she explained. "I got my nickname when I was about five."



Gordon: "That's a very pretty name. You have an attitude? It couldn't be worse than my sister's."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "That's a very pretty name. You have an attitude? It couldn't be worse than my sister's."



Missy: "You'd be surprised, since I did get it from Megara. Her serious additude issues run in the family."


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Hope: I mean, don't do it if it doesn't feel right. This is cool though. Talking to someone who is different and on the run.
> 
> 
> 
> Evelyn: "Yeah." She smiled and got closer to Luke, her voice soft and playful. "So, why our we here now?"


Luke: "I'm looking to unlock something," he said.

OOC Should I have him say it straight out, or stay a little mysterious and let it out later?


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Missy: "You'd be surprised, since I did get it from Megara. Her serious additude issues run in the family."



Gordon: he smiled. "What is your relation to her?"


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he smiled. "What is your relation to her?"



Missy: "I'm her sister." Missy replied.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Missy: "I'm her sister." Missy replied.


OOC Technically he's Peter's aunt, then...


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Another break! Olivia, I read, doing a great job, I can take over now though if you want to focus on Evelyn


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Technically he's Peter's aunt, then...



OOC: And Jason's, on the SOD thread. Well, I think...


----------



## Fairywings

The Villianess said:


> OOC: And Jason's, on the SOD thread. Well, I think...



OOC: Yes. Which makes Peter and Jason brothers.


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: "I'm looking to unlock something," he said.
> 
> OOC Should I have him say it straight out, or stay a little mysterious and let it out later?



OOC: I think mysterious would be more interesting. 

Evelyn: "Unlock something hm? A chest?"


----------



## The Villianess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Yes. Which makes Peter and Jason brothers.



OOC: This makes me wonder about their family reunions now.


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> OOC: I think mysterious would be more interesting.
> 
> Evelyn: "Unlock something hm? A chest?"


OOC Okay 

Luke: "No, not exactly," he said.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Another break! Olivia, I read, doing a great job, I can take over now though if you want to focus on Evelyn



OOC: Thanks, and that'd be great. I may have Evelyn talk to Mike soon about Luke.


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Okay
> 
> Luke: "No, not exactly," he said.



Evelyn: "What is it then?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "What is it then?"


Luke: "Well, it's pretty cool, but I need to wait to tell you. There's more to be done before things are set in stone."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OOC: Thanks, and that'd be great. I may have Evelyn talk to Mike soon about Luke.



OOC: Okay. I think Noelle still has to reply to Hope's last post so I'll wait.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Missy: "I'm her sister." Missy replied.



Gordon: "Ah. I was just wondering if there was another demigod at this school."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Okay. I think Noelle still has to reply to Hope's last post so I'll wait.


OOC (I'm FaceTiming her right now) she's at the pool, so she may be a while


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC (I'm FaceTiming her right now) she's at the pool, so she may be a while



OOC: Okay. Well, I'll wait


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> Hope: I mean, don't do it if it doesn't feel right. This is cool though. Talking to someone who is different and on the run.
> 
> Evelyn: "Yeah." She smiled and got closer to Luke, her voice soft and playful. "So, why our we here now?"



Amber: " Yeah. It does feel good. Jess and Amanda don't like to talk about it, since it brings back bad memories. "


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: "Well, it's pretty cool, but I need to wait to tell you. There's more to be done before things are set in stone."



Evelyn: She turned on her sad poor me facade. "Luke, I thought you said you were different. That you weren't like the other Avengers. I guess not. I feell so misunderstood. I suppose you or you're father had never felt misunderstood."


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: She turned on her sad poor me facade. "Luke, I thought you said you were different. That you weren't like the other Avengers. I guess not. I feell so misunderstood. I suppose you or you're father had never felt misunderstood."


Luke: "We _are_ different, I promise. But if I tell you without my dad wanting me to, things won't be good for either of us." He really was just stalling, he wanted to be certain before he did anything to reveal the keys.


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " Yeah. It does feel good. Jess and Amanda don't like to talk about it, since it brings back bad memories. "



Hope: "None of the other Avengers kids really understand what it's like to be on the run. They sometimes seem to have these happy, perfect lives that I just can't touch. And I don't want them to feel sorry for me, so I don't really talk about it. I'm alone, except for Dad. I've been on the run my whole life. I just don't want to hurt Jay. After camp, I'll have to run again, and I don't want to break his heart. But if I try not to hurt him, it'll just backfire, break both of our hearts. I don't know what to do. Gods, I'm so stupid."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "Ah. I was just wondering if there was another demigod at this school."



Missy: "Nope."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Missy: "Nope."



Gordon: he shrugged. "Ah well. Do you like this camp?"


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "None of the other Avengers kids really understand what it's like to be on the run. They sometimes seem to have these happy, perfect lives that I just can't touch. And I don't want them to feel sorry for me, so I don't really talk about it. I'm alone, except for Dad. I've been on the run my whole life. I just don't want to hurt Jay. After camp, I'll have to run again, and I don't want to break his heart. But if I try not to hurt him, it'll just backfire, break both of our hearts. I don't know what to do. Gods, I'm so stupid."



Amber: " You can't help it. I'm just surprised I've been in Florida for so long. I just have to make sure that I don't take part in anything to popular. I expect I'll have to move soon. It's been too calm. "


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he shrugged. "Ah well. Do you like this camp?"



Missy: "I honestly got here not long ago. But I have heard of some of the ridiculous activities here. Mandatory activities."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Missy: "I honestly got here not long ago. But I have heard of some of the ridiculous activities here. Mandatory activities."



Gordon: "Same. It is weird to have mandatory activities. May I ask a question? What exactly do you do at a camp?"


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Luke: "We are different, I promise. But if I tell you without my dad wanting me to, things won't be good for either of us." He really was just stalling, he wanted to be certain before he did anything to reveal the keys.



Evelyn: "Okay. I trust you Luke." She went in for a hug and wondered how he'd respond.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "Same. It is weird to have mandatory activities. May I ask a question? What exactly do you do at a camp?"



Missy: Missy said, "I would say maybe hiking and nature trails. All the stuff that I'm not good at becuase I have sandals and there's really not a lot of athletic stuff I can do in sandals. Maybe canoeing if that does count and probably swimming too, but that's really all I can think about. Except for maybe sitting around by a fire and roasting some marshmellows."


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "Okay. I trust you Luke." She went in for a hug and wondered how he'd respond.


Luke: He hesitated, then hugged her back. "It's a good thing you do," was all he could say. _Best run-in with a mini Avenger_ ever, he thought.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Missy: Missy said, "I would say maybe hiking and nature trails. All the stuff that I'm not good at becuase I have sandals and there's really not a lot of athletic stuff I can do in sandals. Maybe canoeing if that does count and probably swimming too, but that's really all I can think about. Except for maybe sitting around by a fire and roasting some marshmellows."



Gordon: "Oh. I've never been to a camp before. I live in Asgard."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "Oh. I've never been to a camp before. I live in Asgard."



Missy: "I live in Thebes. Where is Asgard?"


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Missy: "I live in Thebes. Where is Asgard?"



Gordon: "Not on earth."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "Not on earth."



Missy: "So, like Mount Olympus?"


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Missy: "So, like Mount Olympus?"



Gordon: "I guess. With gods and stuff."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "I guess. With gods and stuff."



Missy: "Sounds like Olympus."


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Luke: He hesitated, then hugged her back. "It's a good thing you do," was all he could say. Best run-in with a mini Avenger ever, he thought.



Evelyn: The hug felt way too good. Ugh, actually being attracted to you're target stink. Luke seemed guilty, that was good. She'd still have to work on him trusting her a little more. Babysteps, she was making progress. She looked at her watch. "Oh Geesh it's this late? I have to go now." 

OOC: Sorry for the silly question but what do you mean by "run-in?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: The hug felt way too good. Ugh, actually being attracted to you're target stink. Luke seemed guilty, that was good. She'd still have to work on him trusting her a little more. Babysteps, she was making progress. She looked at her watch. "Oh Geesh it's this late? I have to go now."
> 
> OOC: Sorry for the silly question but what do you mean by "run-in?"


OOC Like a meeting, running into someone

Luke: "Alright. I'll update you soon," he said.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Missy: "Sounds like Olympus."



Gordon: he smiled. "Okay. So has anything exiting happened to you here?"


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he smiled. "Okay. So has anything exiting happened to you here?"



Missy: "Just running into my ex and my Anti School of Disney friend. Nothing really much else has happened to me except meeting a few new people."


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> OOC Like a meeting, running into someone
> 
> Luke: "Alright. I'll update you soon," he said.



OOC: Thanks!

Evelyn: She smiled. "Sounds good. See you later!" She waved goodbye. She was going to go to Cabin 14 to see if Mike was there, but if Luke found out it would seem fishy. She decided to go to her cabin first to email mom because she had to today anyways. When she arrived at her cabin she looked around to see if any of the other girls were there. She didn't think she met any yet.


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> OOC: Thanks!
> 
> Evelyn: She smiled. "Sounds good. See you later!" She waved goodbye. She was going to go to Cabin 14 to see if Mike was there, but if Luke found out it would seem fishy. She decided to go to her cabin first to email mom because she had to today anyways. When she arrived at her cabin she looked around to see if any of the other girls were there. She didn't think she met any yet.


OOC You're welcome 

Luke: He watched Evelyn for a moment, then headed back to his own cabin.

Alana: After almost getting hit (twice) in the duel between Dana and Dustin, which wasn't looking good for Dana, she called, "Hey Dana, I'm going back to m cabin for a bit, I'll just keep these... slugs?" Carrying the vials with the ammo Dana wasn't allowed to use, she almost ran right into Evelyn. "Oh man, I'm sorry," she said, almost dropping the vials.


----------



## The Villianess

OOC: Have to go. 

May be on a little bit later.


----------



## Orreed

Evelyn: It looked like she was the only one here. She grabbed a water bottle and can of cashews and typed the email. 

"Mom and Dad,

Camp has been fun so far. It's always a pleasure to see the other Avengers. They all seem to be doing well. I've done good activites to help me be a spy, very benifical. I still haven't met the other girls in my cabin, I hope to soon. Jay is lucky. He shares a cabin Gordon, Mike, and Eli. Hope all is well!


Evelyn"

She headed to Cabin 14 and knocked on the door, hoping Mike was there.


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> OOC You're welcome
> 
> Luke: He watched Evelyn for a moment, then headed back to his own cabin.
> 
> Alana: After almost getting hit (twice) in the duel between Dana and Dustin, which wasn't looking good for Dana, she called, "Hey Dana, I'm going back to m cabin for a bit, I'll just keep these... slugs?" Carrying the vials with the ammo Dana wasn't allowed to use, she almost ran right into Evelyn. "Oh man, I'm sorry," she said, almost dropping the vials.



Evelyn: On the way to Cabin 14 a girl almost ran into her and almost dropped vials. It seemed everyone was always running into people but it wasn't a big deal. "Oh it's fine no problem."


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: On the way to Cabin 14 a girl almost ran into her and almost dropped vials. It seemed everyone was always running into people but it wasn't a big deal. "Oh it's fine no problem."


Alana: "I think I've seen you before- I'm Alana, one of your roommates."


----------



## Cinderella8

(Sorry double post)

Dustin: He shot three slugs, one right after the other. a Rammstone, then a Floringo, and then finally, Beeker.













Dana: She barely had time to duck the Rammstone, and when the Floringo hit the ground in front of her, her shoes now had small flames on them. Then, Beeker hit her, knocking her backwards seven feet on the grass, and the water from the AquaBeek killed the fire on the ground and on her shoes.

Dustin: He'd won. He put his blaster back, and then walked up to Dana, helping her up. "You did good," he said.

Dana: Dana, slightly damp, wasn't in too much of a good mood, but still said "You too." She pulled a whistle from her pocket and blew on it gently. Ghoul slugs could be rebellious and run from their owners, but they always came at the sound of the whistle. They made their way over to her. "I'll beat you by the end of the summer," Dana added after she had gathered her slugs up and began heading her cabin.

Dustin: He laughed. "If you say so," he said.


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Alana: "I think I've seen you before- I'm Alana, one of your roommates."



Evelyn: Her face lit up. "Hi Alana! I'm Evelyn, it's nice to meet you."


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: Her face lit up. "Hi Alana! I'm Evelyn, it's nice to meet you."


OOC They are shutting down PH for good. 

Alana: "Nice to meet you too."

Dana: She found Alana. "Hey," she said. "I can take those." She took the vials with her slugs in them, then introduced herself to Evelyn. "I'm Dana Blakk."


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> OOC They are shutting down PH for good.
> 
> Alana: "Nice to meet you too."
> 
> Dana: She found Alana. "Hey," she said. "I can take those." She took the vials with her slugs in them, then introduced Herself to Evelyn. "I'm Dana Blakk."



Evelyn: "Hi Dana I'm Evelyn. If you don't mind me asking what are those things in the vials?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "Hi Dana I'm Evelyn. If you don't mind me asking what are those things in the vials?"


Dana: "They're ghoul slugs, from back home in Slugterra."


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Dana: "They're ghoul slugs, from back home in Slugterra."



Evelyn: She was genuinely confused. "Wait, I thought Slugs were little garden creatures? And I'm sorry I feel terrible but what's Slugterra?


----------



## 1elle2

OOC: I can't believe they're shutting down PH!!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: She was genuinely confused. "Wait, I thought Slugs were little garden creatures? And I'm sorry I feel terrible but what's Slugterra?


Dana: "Nah, it's okay. Up here on the surface, sure, they're garden animals, but down in Slugterra... Slugterra is pretty much a world beneath your feet, one hundred miles below the surface, which is up here. Slugs provide the power to keep Slugterra alive, blah blah blah. They're like ammo. You shoot a slug, and at one hundred miles per hour, it transforms. You can duel, which I just finished one, and all that stuff. When a slug is gassed with darkwater, it turns into ghouls, which are these." She indicated the three ghouls in the vials.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "You can draw?"



Jori: "I think so, at least in my opinion.  I don't really show my drawings to anybody." She admitted.


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Dana: "Nah, it's okay. Up here on the surface, sure, they're garden animals, but down in Slugterra... Slugterra is pretty much a world beneath your feet, one hundred miles below the surface, which is up here. Slugs provide the power to keep Slugterra alive, blah blah blah. They're like ammo. You shoot a slug, and at one hundred miles per hour, it transforms. You can duel, which I just finished one, and all that stuff. When a slug is gassed with darkwater, it turns into ghouls, which are these." She indicated the three ghouls in the vials.



Evelyn: "Wow that's crazy. How'd you get to the surface of earth?"


----------



## 1elle2

OOC: I start school tomorrow, so I have to get off in 3 minutes. Bye!


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "Wow that's crazy. How'd you get to the surface of earth?"


Dana: "It was really hard, I probably won't be able to ever do it again. There's a certain slug that can create a portal to the dark caverns below Slugterra, so I did a lot of work, and found a way to make a portal here. I'm not sure how the other two Slugterra kids got here though, they don't use ghouls. They think they're 'evil..."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

1elle2 said:


> OOC: I start school tomorrow, so I have to get off in 3 minutes. Bye!



OOC: I started Monday, when does everyone else start?


----------



## Doodle98

GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC: I started Monday, when does everyone else start?



OOC: 14 days.


----------



## Orreed

OOC: Monday


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC: I started Monday, when does everyone else start?


OOC Thursday  Going swimming, probably on later tonight


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Dana: "It was really hard, I probably won't be able to ever do it again. There's a certain slug that can create a portal to the dark caverns below Slugterra, so I did a lot of work, and found a way to make a portal here. I'm not sure how the other two Slugterra kids got here though, they don't use ghouls. They think they're 'evil..."



Evelyn: "That's crazy, and stinks if they are. Flying on an airplane sounds a lot simpler..." I live in NYC. I like it there.


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "That's crazy, and stinks if they are. Flying on an airplane sounds a lot simpler..." I live in NYC. I like it there.


Dana: "They aren't, just waaaay more powerful than their slugs." (OOC This is coming from an Anti, remember) "Airplane? What's that? I don't really know what a lot of surface things are, I've never even seen a sky..."


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Could someone catch me up from like page 181 or something? Gosh, I go to the pool for 5 hours and I miss so many pages!


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " You can't help it. I'm just surprised I've been in Florida for so long. I just have to make sure that I don't take part in anything to popular. I expect I'll have to move soon. It's been too calm. "



Hope: "Yeah, I'm nervous too. I don't exactly......feel comfortable hanging out for long periods of time in the US. I wish I knew what to do, but, as my mantra goes, there are no easy answers."


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Dana: "They aren't, just waaaay more powerful than their slugs." (OOC This is coming from an Anti, remember) "Airplane? What's that? I don't really know what a lot of surface things are, I've never even seen a sky..."



Evelyn: "Well turn you're head up. That's the sky. An airplane is a little like a huge trackless train in the sky. Well it was really nice meeting you!" 
She started walking towards cabin 14 and texted Mike. "Hey! Can we have a quick chat?"

Jay: He kept napping.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "Well turn you're head up. That's the sky. An airplane is a little like a huge trackless train in the sky. Well it was really nice meeting you!"
> She started walking towards cabin 14 and texted Mike. "Hey! Can we have a quick chat?"
> 
> Jay: He kept napping.



Mike: He texted back SURE, YOU'RE BROTHER'S SLEEPING THOUGH.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Mike: He texted back SURE, YOU'RE BROTHER'S SLEEPING THOUGH.



Evelyn: She texted him,
"Cool. Haha if him sleeping is making you feel comfortble feel free to wake him up he won't care."


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "Well turn you're head up. That's the sky. An airplane is a little like a huge trackless train in the sky. Well it was really nice meeting you!"
> She started walking towards cabin 14 and texted Mike. "Hey! Can we have a quick chat?"
> 
> Jay: He kept napping.


Dana: Her eyes widened. "That's awesome!" she said. After Evelyn left, she and Alana walked to Dana's cabin. "My dad's old train could fly," she said after she and Alana had sat on her bed. Alana was now showing her pictures of an airplane on her phone. 

Alana: "Really?"

Dana: "Yeah, but as you know, it's now a pile of molten metal."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: She texted him,
> "Cool. Haha if him sleeping is making you feel comfortble feel free to wake him up he won't care."



Mike: He texted back, I'M NOT UNCOMFORTABLE, I WOULD JUST FEEL BAD ABOUT WAKING HIM


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Mike: He texted back, I'M NOT UNCOMFORTABLE, I WOULD JUST FEEL BAD ABOUT WAKING HIM


OOC Meanwhile my sisters have no problem whatsoever about waking me up...


----------



## Doodle98

Gordon: he thanked Missy for letting him talk to her, and walked to his cabin. "Well hello you two." He flopped onto his bed.

Thora: she got bored so she flew to the top of the mountain and sat there, looking at the wonders of earth.

OOC: gotta go soon, trying to rap things up with characters on RPs.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Mike: He texted back, I'M NOT UNCOMFORTABLE, I WOULD JUST FEEL BAD ABOUT WAKING HIM



Evelyn: She texted back,
"We can talk outside."
A few minutes later she knocked very lightly on the cabin door.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Meanwhile my sisters have no problem whatsoever about waking me up...



OOC: lol


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he thanked Missy for letting him talk to her, and walked to his cabin. "Well hello you two." He flopped onto his bed.
> 
> Thora: she got bored so she flew to the top of the mountain and sat there, looking at the wonders of earth.
> 
> OOC: gotta go soon, trying to rap things up with characters on RPs.



Mike: "Hey Gordon."


----------



## Silvermist20

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Could someone catch me up from like page 181 or something? Gosh, I go to the pool for 5 hours and I miss so many pages!



^^^^^^


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Mike: "Hey Gordon."



Gordon: he nodded. He looked at Jay and tossed his hammer gently at Jay and it landed on his stomach.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: She texted back,
> "We can talk outside."
> A few minutes later she knocked very lightly on the cabin door.



Mike: He stepped outside at the knock. "Hey."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he nodded. He looked at Jay and tossed his hammer gently at Jay and it landed on his stomach.



Mike: He snickered.


----------



## Orreed

OOC: I'll be back soon, finishing a work application.


----------



## Orreed

Jay: He was a little confused waking up to laughter & something on his chest. "Whaaaaa..." he said grogily whiping his eyes. He then realized it was Gordon's hammer. He tried to move it but then realized only Gordon had the power to move it. He started to laugh. "Wow Gordon.."

Evelyn: She greeted Mike at the door. Looking in she saw Jay and started to laugh. She was happy to be back with her friends. Honestly Luke was a little scary eariler. And his twisted mind made her feel a little uncomfortble. She giggled, "This is going to be a fun summer!"


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Jay: He was a little confused waking up to laughter & something on his chest. "Whaaaaa..." he said grogily whiping his eyes. He then realized it was Gordon's hammer. He tried to move it but then realized only Gordon had the power to move it. He started to laugh. "Wow Gordon.."
> 
> Evelyn: She greeted Mike at the door. Looking in she saw Jay and started to laugh. She was happy to be back with her friends. Honestly Luke was a little scary eariler. And his twisted mind made her feel a little uncomfortble. She giggled, "This is going to be a fun summer!"



Gordon: he smiled, falling asleep without moving the hammer.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: He was a little confused waking up to laughter & something on his chest. "Whaaaaa..." he said grogily whiping his eyes. He then realized it was Gordon's hammer. He tried to move it but then realized only Gordon had the power to move it. He started to laugh. "Wow Gordon.."
> 
> Evelyn: She greeted Mike at the door. Looking in she saw Jay and started to laugh. She was happy to be back with her friends. Honestly Luke was a little scary eariler. And his twisted mind made her feel a little uncomfortble. She giggled, "This is going to be a fun summer!"



Mike: He lost it and started laughing out loud. "Yeah..."


----------



## Doodle98

Gordon: in his sleep his hand dropped down off of his bunk and the hammer flew into it.


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Gordon: he smiled, falling asleep without moving the hammer.



OOC: This is great. 

Jay: He watches Gordon fall asleep. "Wait.. wa..  GORDON WAKE UP NOT COOL! Evelyn, Mike wake him up!"

Evelyn: She now laughed even harder. She barely spoke inbetween laughing. "I don't know Jay, this is pretty funny. What do you think Mike?"


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Gordon: in his sleep his hand dropped down off of his bunk and the hammer flew into it.



Jay: "YES FREEDOM!" He jumped down from his bunk and threw his hands in the air. 

Evelyn: Her laughing slowed down. "Awh man!"


----------



## Fairywings

Mike: He just shook his head, unable to speak.

OOC: Sorry, gotta bail, good night!


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Mike: He just shook his head, unable to speak.
> 
> OOC: Sorry, gotta bail, good night!



OCC:Night!


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Could someone catch me up from like page 181 or something? Gosh, I go to the pool for 5 hours and I miss so many pages!


OOC Well we had lunch, some characters are still at lunch, Dana and Dustin had a semi friendly duel that Dustin won, meanwhile Evelyn and Luke were talking, Evelyn now has Luke thinking that she's on his side, and I think most of the Avengers kids are talking in Cabin 14


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Hello. Not sure how long I have.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Well we had lunch, some characters are still at lunch, Dana and Dustin had a semi friendly duel that Dustin won, meanwhile Evelyn and Luke were talking, Evelyn now has Luke thinking that she's on his side, and I think most of the Avengers kids are talking in Cabin 14



OOC: Finally! Thank you.
I had the strangest dream last night with some of the characters on here.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Finally! Thank you.
> I had the strangest dream last night with some of the characters on here.


OOC O_O You're welcome, and me too....


----------



## Orreed

Jay: He quickly ran to the restroom.

Evelyn: She had come to talk, but didn't want to dampen the silly fun mood. She was unsure what to do. Maybe she'd just tell Mike later.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC O_O You're welcome, and me too....



OOC: O_________O I'm starting to think you're my clone.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: O_________O I'm starting to think you're my clone.


OOC lol me too. And I'm working on my CoD nominations, about halfway through


----------



## Orreed

OOC: Just out of curiosity which characters were in the dreams?


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> OOC: Just out of curiosity which characters were in the dreams?


OOC Most of the young Avengers, Luke, Annabelle (who was in coffee mode), Alana, Dana, Liam, and I can't remember the rest. Then Natalie (SOD) showed up. The camp was on an island, and there was something in the lake, I can't remember what. We had to get to a boat and get off the island because of the something in the lake and then we fought whatever was in the lake then had a party and.... yeah... it was... special.


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> OOC Most of the young Avengers, Luke, Annabelle (who was in coffee mode), Alana, Dana, Liam, and I can't remember the rest. Then Natalie (SOD) showed up. The camp was on an island, and there was something in the lake, I can't remember what. We had to get to a boat and get off the island because of the something in the lake and then we fought whatever was in the lake then had a party and.... yeah... it was... special.



OOC: Wow that's a lot of people! I feel like most dreams are special LOL.
On a semi related note I wonder if they are going to have a formal dance. That'd be fun!


----------



## Silvermist20

Orreed said:


> OOC: Just out of curiosity which characters were in the dreams?



OOC: All I remember is Annabelle and a couple other characters. Spongebob characters were in it too. It was pretty weird. I don't really remember it really.


----------



## Orreed

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> OOC: All I remember is Annabelle and a couple other characters. Spongebob characters were in it too. It was pretty weird. I don't really remember it really.



OOC: I see. Hearing about dreams is really intresting.


----------



## 1elle2

OOC:  Online classes are really cool! I only have a few minutes though. 

Eli: He peeked into cabin 14. Everyone seemed to be laughing.


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: The COD award nomination thread is up btw. Get your nominations in by Saturday!


----------



## 1elle2

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: The COD award nomination thread is up btw. Get your nominations in by Saturday!



OOC: Thanks! I'll do it later after school.


----------



## Orreed

1elle2 said:
			
		

> OOC:  Online classes are really cool! I only have a few minutes though.
> 
> Eli: He peeked into cabin 14. Everyone seemed to be laughing.



Jay: He saw Eli peeking in and waved. "Hey Eli. Come on in!" 

Evelyn: "Hi Eli!"


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> Jay: He saw Eli peeking in and waved. "Hey Eli. Come on in!"
> 
> Evelyn: "Hi Eli!"



Eli: " Hi guys. Yay, most of us are together!" He walked in.


----------



## Orreed

1elle2 said:
			
		

> Eli: " Hi guys. Yay, most of us are together!" He walked in.



Jay: He saddened for a second at the thought at Hope wasn't here. He decided to text her. "Hey you should come to Cabin 14 most of us Avengers kids are hanging out "

Evelyn: "Yeah! Oh my gosh Eli you missed the FUNNIEST thing Gordon threw his hammer on Jay and fell asleep and Jay feel alseep."

Jay: "That was not funny!"

Evelyn: "It was!"

Mike: "It really was."

Jay: He laughed and playfully punched Evelyn. "Fine it was a little."


----------



## 1elle2

Eli: He laughed.


----------



## The Villianess

Missy: Missy gave Gordon a smile as he walked away and got up from her bench. She said, "Britannia, I know you were evesdropping on our conversation."

Britannia: She threw up her hands in defeat and crawled out of the shadows with a smirk on her face. She said, "Missy, a lot of the people here are weirdos."

Missy: "Whatever you say, mam. Let's get moving."

*Meanwhile...*

Balthazar: "Art sounds relaxing, Jori." The broom landed.

*Meanwhile...*

Kari: Kari sat outside with Richard. She said, "You have a much better life than mine."

Richard: He held Kari's hand lightly. He said, "The life of an Atlantean princesss must be a much better life than mine." He smiled nicely.

Kari: Kari blushed a deep pink. She said, "I think being the nephew of a soldier Captain Phoebus in Paris is way better than living in Atlantis." 
She leaned forward.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Missy: Missy gave Gordon a smile as he walked away and got up from her bench. She said, "Britannia, I know you were evesdropping on our conversation."
> 
> Britannia: She threw up her hands in defeat and crawled out of the shadows with a smirk on her face. She said, "Missy, a lot of the people here are weirdos."
> 
> Missy: "Whatever you say, mam. Let's get moving."
> 
> *Meanwhile...*
> 
> Balthazar: "Art sounds relaxing, Jori." The broom landed.
> 
> *Meanwhile...*
> 
> Kari: Kari sat outside with Richard. She said, "You have a much better life than mine."
> 
> Richard: He held Kari's hand lightly. He said, "The life of an Atlantean princesss must be a much better life than mine." He smiled nicely.
> 
> Kari: Kari blushed a deep pink. She said, "I think being the nephew of a soldier Captain Phoebus in Paris is way better than living in Atlantis."
> She leaned forward.



Jori: "It is, at least for me.  Some people find it frustrating." She got off the boom, "Thanks for the ride."


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "It is, at least for me.  Some people find it frustrating." She got off the boom, "Thanks for the ride."



Balthazar: Balthazar got off the broom after Jori was safely on the ground. He said, "Thank you very much for coming with me."


----------



## 1elle2

Amber: She glanced at her watch. It was time for her date! She stood up. " I have to go Hope. It's time for my date!" She walked to the climbing wall. 

Eli: He looked at the guys and Evelyn. " It's time for the date. Bye!" He started to walk to the climbing wall.


----------



## 1elle2

OOC: Sorry, double post. 


Amber: She saw Eli coming and smiled at him. How bad could rock climbing be?

Eli: He smiled back and got there. " Are you ready?" 

Amber: No, I'm not, she thought. " Yes!" She began to climb. 

Eli: She was impressively fast. " Wait up!" He started to climb. 

Amber: She was climbing quickly by lifting her body as she found hand holds so that she was lighter. " Slow poke!" she teased lightly. She slowed down so that they were side to side. " Better?"

Eli: He nodded. He was already sweating though. He hoped he didn't have a heart attack. He paused for a breather. 

Amber: She stopped with him. He was sweating already. That was strange... They had only gotten a few feet off the ground. " Are you okay?"

Eli: " I'm just out of shape probably. I've been spending most of my time on school work. " he lied.

OOC: He is not going to have a heart attack.


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: Kari blinked her eyes at Richard. She said, "You're very kind. I'm glad that I get to spend the summer with one of my best friends."

Richard: Richard leaned in a little closer. He replied, "I'm glad too."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: Balthazar got off the broom after Jori was safely on the ground. He said, "Thank you very much for coming with me."



Jori: She smiled, "Well, I have to do a little more unpacking.  See you later."


----------



## The Villianess

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: She smiled, "Well, I have to do a little more unpacking.  See you later."



Balthazar: His head felt fuzzy. He said, "See you later, Jori Porter." Then he walked away slowly.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: His head felt fuzzy. He said, "See you later, Jori Porter." Then he walked away slowly.



Jori: She waved and headed toward her cabin.


----------



## The Villianess

Balthazar: Balthazar watched as Jori walked away. He walked off over to the lake. He skipped rocks.


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Could someone catch me up?


----------



## The Villianess

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Could someone catch me up?



OOC: Nothing much happened. Some characters were talking.


----------



## Silvermist20

The Villianess said:


> OOC: Nothing much happened. Some characters were talking.



OOC: Ok.


----------



## The Villianess

Richard: "You're a great friend." he said. "One of the best friends that I've ever had."


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: Kari was leaning in forward until she realized she was nose to nose with Richard. She said, "Great day."

Richard: "Yeah, it really is."


----------



## 1elle2

Amber: She and Eli talked as they climbed, which was fun. 

Eli: They reached the top of the wall.


----------



## Cinderella8

OOC Not sure what to do with my characters, everyone's just sorta hanging out...

Dustin: He walked up to Tim. "Well, I was thinking that duel would get messy, I guess I thought wrong," he admitted.


----------



## 1elle2

Amber: She climbed down, and waited for Eli. 


Eli: He got down a minute after Amber. She was fast. He was drenched in sweat. " That was fun!"

Amber: " Definitely." 

Liam: He walked around, bored. He ran into someone. 

OOC: If you don't have anything to do with your character you can say they ran into Liam.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: She climbed down, and waited for Eli.
> 
> 
> Eli: He got down a minute after Amber. She was fast. He was drenched in sweat. " That was fun!"
> 
> Amber: " Definitely."
> 
> Liam: He walked around, bored. He ran into someone.
> 
> OOC: If you don't have anything to do with your character you can say they ran into Liam.



OOC Okay. I posted as Dustin above...

Alana: She'd left Dana to marvel at planes and was walking around, when she ran into... Liam. What luck. "Oh, um..."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Okay. I posted as Dustin above...
> 
> Alana: She'd left Dana to marvel at planes and was walking around, when she ran into... Liam. What luck. "Oh, um..."



Liam: " What? Can't talk wizard girl?"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: " What? Can't talk wizard girl?"


Alana: She narrowed her eys and reached for her wand- oh. She felt heat rush to her face. Alana had left her wand on Dana's bunk bed. Her hand fell. "Yeah, I can," she said, rolling her eyes, trying not to feel one hundred percent embarrassed.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She narrowed her eys and reached for her wand- oh. She felt heat rush to her face. Alana had left her wand on Dana's bunk bed. Her hand fell. "Yeah, I can," she said, rolling her eyes, trying not to feel one hundred percent embarrassed.



Liam: He laughed. " Leave your wand somewhere?"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: He laughed. " Leave your wand somewhere?"


Alana: Her hands curled into fists. She took a step back. "Um..."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: Her hands curled into fists. She took a step back. "Um..."



Liam: " What? Gonna punch me?"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: " What? Gonna punch me?"


Alana: Alana didn't want to get in trouble. She glanced at the lake. It was far away, and would take most of her small hand magic abilities... she held out her hand, and just enough water shot from the lake, flew above the heads of a few kids, and hit Liam right in the face. Alana felt weary now- she wasn't the best with her hand magic. Her smile faded.


----------



## IndigoFaith

OOC: Could someone catch me up?


----------



## Cinderella8

IndigoFaith said:


> OOC: Could someone catch me up?


OOC Not much happened, lot sure where you last posted. Just a lot of talking, Dustin and Dana had a duel that Dustin won, the young Avengers are talking in Cabin 14, Dana is in her cabin looking at airplanes on Alana's phone, and Alana and Liam are having a run-in


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: If you want IndigoFaith, Jolie could run into Garold.


----------



## Cinderella8

OOC I open up MineCraft and under the MineCraft title in yellow pixels is: Give us Gordon! 

Apparently MineCraft is a CoD fan. The homescreen has random sentences like that  one was 'PUT THAT COOKIE DOWN!" I had a cookie in my hand o_o


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC I open up MineCraft and under the MineCraft title in yellow pixels is: Give us Gordon!
> 
> Apparently MineCraft is a CoD fan. The homescreen has random sentences like that  one was 'PUT THAT COOKIE DOWN!" I had a cookie in my hand o_o



OOC: Gordon is best character.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: Gordon is best character.


OOC lol Apparently MineCraft agrees.


----------



## 1elle2

OOC: Freaky. Sorry, had to finish math class! 

Liam: He spit out water and got angry.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> OOC: Freaky. Sorry, had to finish math class!
> 
> Liam: He spit out water and got angry.


OOC I know, right? And wow, that's a lot of math

Alana: She gave a small laugh, but also felt drained and tired- she'd used her magic a lot today...


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC I know, right? And wow, that's a lot of math
> 
> Alana: She gave a small laugh, but also felt drained and tired- she'd used her magic a lot today...



OOC: Not really. I hadn't started yet. 

Liam: He didn't really want to get in trouble, but he was angry. He was about to punch Alana when two more of his least favorite people walked by. 

Amber: She and Eli walked into the middle if what looked like a fight. Liam was soaked and looked angry. Wow. 

Eli: " Let's not get messy. Just go away and-"

Liam: He tried to punch Eli in the chest. 

Amber: If Eli had a heart reactor like in Jess's vision, then that could kill him. She stopped Luke's fist with her mind and forced it upwards like he was raising his hand in class. 

Eli: He watched. Wow, that was close!

Liam: What was happening? He hadn't moved his fist...


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> OOC: Not really. I hadn't started yet.
> 
> Liam: He didn't really want to get in trouble, but he was angry. He was about to punch Alana when two more of his least favorite people walked by.
> 
> Amber: She and Eli walked into the middle if what looked like a fight. Liam was soaked and looked angry. Wow.
> 
> Eli: " Let's not get messy. Just go away and-"
> 
> Liam: He tried to punch Eli in the chest.
> 
> Amber: If Eli had a heart reactor like in Jess's vision, then that could kill him. She stopped Luke's fist with her mind and forced it upwards like he was raising his hand in class.
> 
> Eli: He watched. Wow, that was close!
> 
> Liam: What was happening? He hadn't moved his fist...


OOC Oh.

Alana: Ducked, then could only watch Amber, Liam, and Eli. She felt like she'd been up late, tired and worn out. "Wow," she quietly, watching.

Luke: He'd been watching, and watched Liam earnestly, then Amber.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Oh.
> 
> Alana: Ducked, then could only watch Amber, Liam, and Eli. She felt like she'd been up late, tired and worn out. "Wow," she quietly, watching.
> 
> Luke: He'd been watching, and watched Liam earnestly, then Amber.



Amber: She had never done that before! What on earth. Some one was watching her. She lifted Liam a foot off the ground and sent him flying towards his cabin. 

Liam: Flying would have been cool if he hadn't slammed into the cabin door. He walked in, anger boiling. Amber or Eli or Alana must have done it. 

Amber: She felt tired, and yawned. " Powers are draining. I'm exhausted!"

Eli: He watched, awed.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: She had never done that before! What on earth. Some one was watching her. She lifted Liam a foot off the ground and sent him flying towards his cabin.
> 
> Liam: Flying would have been cool if he hadn't slammed into the cabin door. He walked in, anger boiling. Amber or Eli or Alana must have done it.
> 
> Amber: She felt tired, and yawned. " Powers are draining. I'm exhausted!"
> 
> Eli: He watched, awed.


Alana: She turned to Amber. "Did you do that? Because I don't think I did that."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She turned to Amber. "Did you do that? Because I don't think I did that."



Amber: She nodded.  "I think. I've never done _that_ before." The boy was definitely watching her. 

Eli: " Thanks. That would have hurt a lot." Did she know about his heart already? No, it was impossible...


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: She nodded.  "I think. I've never done _that_ before." The boy was definitely watching her.
> 
> Eli: " Thanks. That would have hurt a lot." Did she know about his heart already? No, it was impossible...


Luke: Luke leaned against a tree, watching Amber, impressed.

Alana: She sighed and rubbed the tire out of her eyes. "Well, that was great," she said. "Wanna come to the mess hall with me to grab a snack?" Then it clicked that Amber and Eli were together... "Oh, I mean, if you guys aren't already doing anything," she said quickly.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: Luke leaned against a tree, watching Amber, impressed.
> 
> Alana: She sighed and rubbed the tire out of her eyes. "Well, that was great," she said. "Wanna come to the mess hall with me to grab a snack?" Then it clicked that Amber and Eli were together... "Oh, I mean, if you guys aren't already doing anything," she said quickly.



Eli: " Sure. We finished climbing." He had noticed Luke and wanted to get out of there before more fighting broke out. 

Amber: She nodded. She decided to ignore the kid. They walked to the mess hall.


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: Kari stood up as she walked away. 

Richard: Richard followed Kari with a small smile. He grinned.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " Sure. We finished climbing." He had noticed Luke and wanted to get out of there before more fighting broke out.
> 
> Amber: She nodded. She decided to ignore the kid. They walked to the mess hall.


Alana: "Oh, okay," she said as she walked with them. "How was the climb? Dana and I went up a bit, but we didn't go to the top, Dana wanted to watch Dustin and Tim duel." She felt like she was being a blabbermouth.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "Oh, okay," she said as she walked with them. "How was the climb? Dana and I went up a bit, but we didn't go to the top, Dana wanted to watch Dustin and Tim duel." She felt like she was being a blabbermouth.



Amber: " It was fun. We made it too the top. I always have loved to climb." She grabbed a snack.

Eli: He nodded.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " It was fun. We made it too the top. I always have loved to climb." She grabbed a snack.
> 
> Eli: He nodded.


Alana: She grabbed a snack too. "That's great," she said. "I've always liked climbing, of course I've gotten to the top of Everest before, but never without magic."

Luke: He finished watching. Perhaps he'd found the perfect person for his plan. Everything was coming into play now.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She grabbed a snack too. "That's great," she said. "I've always liked climbing, of course I've gotten to the top of Everest before, but never without magic."
> 
> Luke: He finished watching. Perhaps he'd found the perfect person for his plan. Everything was coming into play now.



Eli: " Everest! Wow..."

Amber: " That's amazing. Did you have a good view?"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " Everest! Wow..."
> 
> Amber: " That's amazing. Did you have a good view?"


Alana: She grabbed a blue Gatorade (if it's okay they have that) and took a drink. She nodded. "It was amazing, though the other wizards in my group were a little annoying."


----------



## Silvermist20

Jolie: After lunch, she started walking around and ran into Garold. "Oh no."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She grabbed a blue Gatorade (if it's okay they have that) and took a drink. She nodded. "It was amazing, though the other wizards in my group were a little annoying."



Amber: " It always seems like there are those 2 or 3 people in a group that are irritating..."


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: In Boston, will fly home tomorrow. What did I miss?


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Most of the young Avengers, Luke, Annabelle (who was in coffee mode), Alana, Dana, Liam, and I can't remember the rest. Then Natalie (SOD) showed up. The camp was on an island, and there was something in the lake, I can't remember what. We had to get to a boat and get off the island because of the something in the lake and then we fought whatever was in the lake then had a party and.... yeah... it was... special.



OOC: If you're involving Nat I might need to know about that.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OOC: Wow that's a lot of people! I feel like most dreams are special LOL.
> On a semi related note I wonder if they are going to have a formal dance. That'd be fun!



OOC: It does sound fun!


----------



## 1elle2

OOC: I like the idea.


----------



## IndigoFaith

Silvermist20 said:


> Jolie: After lunch, she started walking around and ran into Garold. "Oh no."



Garold:"Hi Jolie, wanted to admire the totally awesome Garold?"


----------



## tigerkitty

OOC: Can someone catch me up? School has started here so I can't get on as often.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

tigerkitty said:


> OOC: Can someone catch me up? School has started here so I can't get on as often.



OOC: I think the last time you were on, Rory and Josie were swimming in the lake.  Since then the mini Avengers group have talked, gotten into a few fights with Luke, and now they are in their cabin. (14) I think Hope and Jay have a little romance going on between them as well, (I've only been skimming the pages). Jori and Balthazar rode on his broom for a while, they just landed.  Just a while ago Alana ran into Liam which caused a little feud.  Now the people that have been on are posting in the Mess Hall.


----------



## Silvermist20

IndigoFaith said:


> Garold:"Hi Jolie, wanted to admire the totally awesome Garold?"



Jolie: "No! I didn't even want to run into you in the first place."


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Ok, so I'm leaving to go to Disney World on the 30th and I most likely won't be able to get on. (Especially the 30th, 31st, 7th, and 8th since I'll be on a train) And yes, I know it's still a couple days away, but I thought that I'd get this over with right now.

~Wings, you are in charge of Melanie, Annabelle, Nathan, and Vic. You know Melanie and Annabelle well, so you should be fine with them. For Vic, just have her be nice and a little talkative and offer people candy. Nathan is also nice and a little funny so you should be pretty fine with him.
~Cindy, you are in charge of Clarissa, Jolie, Becca, and Nicki. Clarissa is the worst and should be mean to basically everyone. Jolie and Nicki are both sarcastic and a little mean. Remember if Nicki gets annoyed, she should probably charge her plasma balls. Becca is really shy and hates when people ask who she's related to and questions about Rapunzel. (She's basically Fluttershy)
~Orreed, you are in charge of Colton, Squeaky, and Oliver. Colton is like his sister, Clarissa, but to a milder state. Oliver is nice and likes when girls pet him. Squeaky is also nice and likes when you play with him. They're pretty easy. You should be fine.
~Cindy, you are also in charge of Jess. You probably won't need her, but she sometimes makes announcements of when things are. If anyone needs her or someone's in trouble, use her.
~Wings, you are also in charge of Erica. You most likely won't need her though, but just in case.

I think that's it. Also, you guys might not need any of them. I'm just doing this to be safe. Savvy? (You got me using the word savvy now Wings.)


----------



## 1elle2

OOC: What does savvy mean?


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: We interrupt your regular scheduled broadcast with an important message:

I'm Home!!

Yes, ladies and gentlemen, I am now in my lovely home, in my lovely room, at my lovely computer. I had an amazing trip, but it is good to be home.

I can now take back my characters, and will need an update on everything. Please.

That is all, you may now return to your regular scheduled broadcast.


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> OOC: What does savvy mean?



OOC: It's from Pirates, it's pirate slang for 'Understand?'


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Ok, so I'm leaving to go to Disney World on the 30th and I most likely won't be able to get on. (Especially the 30th, 31st, 7th, and 8th since I'll be on a train) And yes, I know it's still a couple days away, but I thought that I'd get this over with right now.
> 
> ~Wings, you are in charge of Melanie, Annabelle, Nathan, and Vic. You know Melanie and Annabelle well, so you should be fine with them. For Vic, just have her be nice and a little talkative and offer people candy. Nathan is also nice and a little funny so you should be pretty fine with him.
> ~Cindy, you are in charge of Clarissa, Jolie, Becca, and Nicki. Clarissa is the worst and should be mean to basically everyone. Jolie and Nicki are both sarcastic and a little mean. Remember if Nicki gets annoyed, she should probably charge her plasma balls. Becca is really shy and hates when people ask who she's related to and questions about Rapunzel. (She's basically Fluttershy)
> ~Orreed, you are in charge of Colton, Squeaky, and Oliver. Colton is like his sister, Clarissa, but to a milder state. Oliver is nice and likes when girls pet him. Squeaky is also nice and likes when you play with him. They're pretty easy. You should be fine.
> ~Cindy, you are also in charge of Jess. You probably won't need her, but she sometimes makes announcements of when things are. If anyone needs her or someone's in trouble, use her.
> ~Wings, you are also in charge of Erica. You most likely won't need her though, but just in case.
> 
> I think that's it. Also, you guys might not need any of them. I'm just doing this to be safe. Savvy? (You got me using the word savvy now Wings.)



OOC: Got it Silv, I'll do my best!


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> OOC: It's from Pirates, it's pirate slang for 'Understand?'



OOC: Okay, thanks. Eli and Amber went on their date, and some characters are talking in the mess hall.


----------



## Orreed

Orreed said:
			
		

> Jay: He saddened for a second at the thought at Hope wasn't here. He decided to text her. "Hey you should come to Cabin 14 most of us Avengers kids are hanging out "
> 
> Evelyn: "Yeah! Oh my gosh Eli you missed the FUNNIEST thing Gordon threw his hammer on Jay and fell asleep and Jay feel alseep."
> 
> Jay: "That was not funny!"
> 
> Evelyn: "It was!"
> 
> Mike: "It really was."
> 
> Jay: He laughed and playfully punched Evelyn. "Fine it was a little."



OCC: Wings this the last thing from the Avengers kids. Eli came and left. I haven't really been following this lately so don't really know what else is going on. Hope you had a good trip!


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OCC: Wings this the last thing from the Avengers kids. Eli came and left. I haven't really been following this lately so don't really know what else is going on. Hope you had a good trip!



OOC: Thank you very much, it was nice.

What should I do now? Is lunch going on? Noelle, have Amber and Hope finished talking?


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Thank you very much, it was nice.
> 
> What should I do now? Is lunch going on? Noelle, have Amber and Hope finished talking?



OOC: Yes. Amber went on the date right after.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: So there I was, on a high from getting home, and now I'm in such a bad mood I can't even.

I got my school schedule (I go back on Monday            - there aren't enough smilies to express my feelings on this) and here it is

A DAY:
1ST - Physics
2ND - Web Technologies
3RD - US History
4TH - Precalculus

B DAY:
1ST 1st semester - Health
1ST 2nd semester - Psychology (not my first choice)
2ND - English
3RD - Theatre
4TH 1st semester - Speech
4TH 2nd semester - Library

B day isn't as bad, but A day is almost completely horrible. I have nothing to look forward to on Monday


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Thank you very much, it was nice.
> 
> What should I do now? Is lunch going on? Noelle, have Amber and Hope finished talking?



OOC: Can Evelyn talk to Mike?


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> OOC: Yes. Amber went on the date right after.



OOC: Okay, thanks!


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OOC: Can Evelyn talk to Mike?



OOC: Sure.


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> OOC: So there I was, on a high from getting home, and now I'm in such a bad mood I can't even.
> 
> I got my school schedule (I go back on Monday            - there aren't enough smilies to express my feelings on this) and here it is
> 
> A DAY:
> 1ST - Physics
> 2ND - Web Technologies
> 3RD - US History
> 4TH - Precalculus
> 
> B DAY:
> 1ST 1st semester - Health
> 1ST 2nd semester - Psychology (not my first choice)
> 2ND - English
> 3RD - Theatre
> 4TH 1st semester - Speech
> 4TH 2nd semester - Library
> 
> B day isn't as bad, but A day is almost completely horrible. I have nothing to look forward to on Monday



OOC: Ouch. I started on Wednesday. I finished by noon today because I worked fast.


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> OOC: Ouch. I started on Wednesday. I finished by noon today because I worked fast.



OOC: That's cool. Doing online stuff?


----------



## 1elle2

OOC: Yeah. It takes a lot longer usually though. I was on at 8:00 pm last night. I did take a break though before that. Then I watched Avengers Assemble on Disney XD.


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> OOC: Yeah. It takes a lot longer usually though. I was on at 8:00 pm last night. I did take a break though before that. Then I watched Avengers Assemble on Disney XD.



OOC: Okay. I had online assignments for my chem class last year.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " It always seems like there are those 2 or 3 people in a group that are irritating..."





Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Ok, so I'm leaving to go to Disney World on the 30th and I most likely won't be able to get on. (Especially the 30th, 31st, 7th, and 8th since I'll be on a train) And yes, I know it's still a couple days away, but I thought that I'd get this over with right now.
> 
> ~Wings, you are in charge of Melanie, Annabelle, Nathan, and Vic. You know Melanie and Annabelle well, so you should be fine with them. For Vic, just have her be nice and a little talkative and offer people candy. Nathan is also nice and a little funny so you should be pretty fine with him.
> ~Cindy, you are in charge of Clarissa, Jolie, Becca, and Nicki. Clarissa is the worst and should be mean to basically everyone. Jolie and Nicki are both sarcastic and a little mean. Remember if Nicki gets annoyed, she should probably charge her plasma balls. Becca is really shy and hates when people ask who she's related to and questions about Rapunzel. (She's basically Fluttershy)
> ~Orreed, you are in charge of Colton, Squeaky, and Oliver. Colton is like his sister, Clarissa, but to a milder state. Oliver is nice and likes when girls pet him. Squeaky is also nice and likes when you play with him. They're pretty easy. You should be fine.
> ~Cindy, you are also in charge of Jess. You probably won't need her, but she sometimes makes announcements of when things are. If anyone needs her or someone's in trouble, use her.
> ~Wings, you are also in charge of Erica. You most likely won't need her though, but just in case.
> 
> I think that's it. Also, you guys might not need any of them. I'm just doing this to be safe. Savvy? (You got me using the word savvy now Wings.)



OOC *salutes* Savvy! Because now I know what it means! lol

Alana: She got half of the Gatorade down. "I feel much better," she said, feeling her strength and powers almost re-charging like a phone battery. "And yes, there usually are. However, in this group, they were a centaur and an elf, and sometimes they just like giving people headaches."

OOC First creatures I came up with.


----------



## Orreed

OCC: Yikes sorry about the classes. 

Evelyn: The laughing had died down so she though it'd be good to talk to Mike. "Hey can we talk outside now?"

Jay: "Oooh talking outside alone with Mike. Oooh Evelyn and Mike, sitting in a tree."

Evelyn: She cut him off annoyed. "Stop it! Can't a guy and a girl have a private conversation without it being romantic. Anyways we've only been at camp for like six hours, who would already be liking eachother?"

Jay: He started to blush. "Yeah you're right. Liking someone already, crazy talk."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC *salutes* Savvy! Because now I know what it means! lol
> 
> Alana: She got half of the Gatorade down. "I feel much better," she said, feeling her strength and powers almost re-charging like a phone battery. "And yes, there usually are. However, in this group, they were a centaur and an elf, and sometimes they just like giving people headaches."
> 
> OOC First creatures I came up with.



OOC: Nice. I can totally imagine the party ponies at the top of mountain being annoying! XD. 

Amber: Centaur and elf? She laughed. " I really shouldn't laugh after seeing Pluto and Minnie, but still..."

Eli: " You met Pluto and Minnie?"

Amber: " Every time I visit the MK I visit Pluto. "


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> OCC: Yikes sorry about the classes.
> 
> Evelyn: The laughing had died down so she though it'd be good to talk to Mike. "Hey can we talk outside now?"
> 
> Jay: "Oooh talking outside alone with Mike. Oooh Evelyn and Mike, sitting in a tree."
> 
> Evelyn: She cut him off annoyed. "Stop it! Can't a guy and a girl have a private conversation without it being romantic. Anyways we've only been at camp for like six hours, who would already be liking eachother?"
> 
> Jay: He started to blush. "Yeah you're right. Liking someone already, crazy talk."



OOC: Lol!


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> OOC: Nice. I can totally imagine the party ponies at the top of mountain being annoying! XD.
> 
> Amber: Centaur and elf? She laughed. " I really shouldn't laugh after seeing Pluto and Minnie, but still..."
> 
> Eli: " You met Pluto and Minnie?"
> 
> Amber: " Every time I visit the MK I visit Pluto. "


OOC Wow, way to put that in mind... centaurs playing paintball on Everest... XD

Alana: "That's cool!" she said. "How often do you go? I mean, every time you go to sleep, or what? I know, I've read the books, but I thought you may be different..."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Wow, way to put that in mind... centaurs playing paintball on Everest... XD
> 
> Alana: "That's cool!" she said. "How often do you go? I mean, every time you go to sleep, or what? I know, I've read the books, but I thought you may be different..."



OOC: And Chiron sitting in the background with a pained look on his face...

Amber: " Every night. I often help defend the base with the cast members. "


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OCC: Yikes sorry about the classes.
> 
> Evelyn: The laughing had died down so she though it'd be good to talk to Mike. "Hey can we talk outside now?"
> 
> Jay: "Oooh talking outside alone with Mike. Oooh Evelyn and Mike, sitting in a tree."
> 
> Evelyn: She cut him off annoyed. "Stop it! Can't a guy and a girl have a private conversation without it being romantic. Anyways we've only been at camp for like six hours, who would already be liking eachother?"
> 
> Jay: He started to blush. "Yeah you're right. Liking someone already, crazy talk."



Mike: "Yeah, we can talk. Jay, shut it," he said calmly when he started teasing them. To him, for some reason Jay seemed more affected by Evelyn's jab than she probably meant to. He tried shrugging it off.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> OOC: And Chiron sitting in the background with a pained look on his face...
> 
> Amber: " Every night. I often help defend the base with the cast members. "


OOC 

Alana: "Awesome!" she said. Dana came up.

Dana: She tossed Alana her wand. "You left that." Then she gave Alana her phone back. "And those airplanes are cool." She gave a small wave to Amber and Eli.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC
> 
> Alana: "Awesome!" she said. Dana came up.
> 
> Dana: She tossed Alana her wand. "You left that." Then she gave Alana her phone back. "And those airplanes are cool." She gave a small wave to Amber and Eli.



Amber: She waved back. 

Eli: He was fairly sure that this was the girl he had waved at by the lake and didn't wave back. Oh well. " I'm Eli. "

OOC: And Tyson playing paint ball with them.


----------



## Doodle98

Gordon: he started snoring and dropped his hammer, making a hole in the wood floor.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: She waved back.
> 
> Eli: He was fairly sure that this was the girl he had waved at by the lake and didn't wave back. Oh well. " I'm Eli. "
> 
> OOC: And Tyson playing paint ball with them.


OOC  Oh, we talked about Greek Mythology in GAT Reading today, mainly about Zeus. I felt so epic knowing what every god was the god of 

Dana: "I'm Dana Blakk," she said.

Alana: "Wow, you're introducing yourself. How much one day can do."

Dana: "Only so I can introduce myself without you doing it all the time."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC  Oh, we talked about Greek Mythology in GAT Reading today, mainly about Zeus. I felt so epic knowing what every god was the god of
> 
> Dana: "I'm Dana Blakk," she said.
> 
> Alana: "Wow, you're introducing yourself. How much one day can do."
> 
> Dana: "Only so I can introduce myself without you doing it all the time."



OOC: I know way too much Greek mythology. Like Hercules was Heracles in Greek form. The Romans changed him too Hercules.

Eli: " Nice to meet you. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> OOC: I know way too much Greek mythology. Like Hercules was Heracles in Greek form. The Romans changed him too Hercules.
> 
> Eli: " Nice to meet you. "


OOC  Yup! I was at lunch and got more crazy MineCraft homescreens, like 'Tip your waiter!'...

Dana: "Well, Eli, who are you related to? I'm Dr. Blakk's daughter... ten dollars says you've never heard of him," she added. "Most people unfortunately haven't. Yet, anyways." _Please be an Anti._


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC  Yup! I was at lunch and got more crazy MineCraft homescreens, like 'Tip your waiter!'...
> 
> Dana: "Well, Eli, who are you related to? I'm Dr. Blakk's daughter... ten dollars says you've never heard of him," she added. "Most people unfortunately haven't. Yet, anyways." Please be an Anti.



Eli: " I get ten bucks then. I watch the show. Iron Man is my dad. "


----------



## Doodle98

Opal: she was bored, and decided to take a walk. Her long black hair swaying behind her. She had a golden scarab necklace on that glowed in the light.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " I get ten bucks then. I watch the show. Iron Man is my dad. "


Dana: She jumped up and down. "YES! SOMEONE KNOWS! Except I don't have surface money, only like twenty bucks worth of gold, which is worthless up here. And who is Iron Man?"

Alana: "You need to get up here more."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She jumped up and down. "YES! SOMEONE KNOWS! Except I don't have surface money, only like twenty bucks worth of gold, which is worthless up here. And who is Iron Man?"
> 
> Alana: "You need to get up here more."



Eli: " A superhero. "


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Mike: "Yeah, we can talk. Jay, shut it," he said calmly when he started teasing them. To him, for some reason Jay seemed more affected by Evelyn's jab than she probably meant to. He tried shrugging it off.



Evelyn: She found Jay's recreation curious. Did when he and Hope go off something happened... Evelyn walked outside with Mike. "So you see.." She stopped in thought. "I'm sorry, this is hard for me. It's weird, having a goal and putting on a facade can be so much easier than the truth flowing out." She took a breath. "Okay here we go. I've thought a lot about how to word this. I trust you the most here Mike. And I feel like you're father you are the natural leader and it's kinda you're thing. Can you keep a secret? Something, SO vital that nobody, even our parents can't know for the greater good. That's the only reason I do things and keep secrets. 



Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he started snoring and dropped his hammer, making a hole in the wood floor.



Jay: He layed in bed, mindlessly twisting a rubix cube. He could never actually solved it, but enjoyed twisting it. What Evelyn said made him start thinking. He was falling for Hope so fast. It was really odd. She seemed _perfect_. But was falling so fast dangerous or just frivolous? He seriousness was broken when Gordon's hammer made a hole. He chuckled and thought how much money is used to fix things in Gordon's house.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " A superhero. "


Dana: "More supeheroes? Wow. So, what deceived info have you heard about my dad?" She wanted to know what the people of the surface thought about him.

OOC Why do I want to see Eli's answer SO much?


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "More supeheroes? Wow. So, what deceived info have you heard about my dad?" She wanted to know what the people of the surface thought about him.
> 
> OOC Why do I want to see Eli's answer SO much?



Eli: " Well um..." Her dad was a villain. " I haven't seen a lot of the shows. All I know is that he doesn't like the Shane gang. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " Well um..." Her dad was a villain. " I haven't seen a lot of the shows. All I know is that he doesn't like the Shane gang. "


Dana: She didn't believe Eli was telling the truth, she was good at those things. "Well that is true. No offense, but your name is not helping my attitude about this place at all..."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: She found Jay's recreation curious. Did when he and Hope go off something happened... Evelyn walked outside with Mike. "So you see.." She stopped in thought. "I'm sorry, this is hard for me. It's weird, having a goal and putting on a facade can be so much easier than the truth flowing out." She took a breath. "Okay here we go. I've thought a lot about how to word this. I trust you the most here Mike. And I feel like you're father you are the natural leader and it's kinda you're thing. Can you keep a secret? Something, SO vital that nobody, even our parents can't know for the greater good. That's the only reason I do things and keep secrets.
> 
> 
> 
> Jay: He layed in bed, mindlessly twisting a rubix cube. He could never actually solved it, but enjoyed twisting it. What Evelyn said made him start thinking. He was falling for Hope so fast. It was really odd. She seemed _perfect_. But was falling so fast dangerous or just frivolous? He seriousness was broken when Gordon's hammer made a hole. He chuckled and thought how much money is used to fix things in Gordon's house.



Mike: He nodded understandingly and looked like he was patiently waiting and listening intently to her. He blue eyes looked serious as he nodded and made eye contact with her as he held out his hand and shook. "I swear on my life that whatever this is will remain between the two of us."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She didn't believe Eli was telling the truth, she was good at those things. "Well that is true. No offense, but your name is not helping my attitude about this place at all..."



Eli: " Sorry, I guess. Unfortunately I didn't inherit any cool powers since my dad doesn't have any."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " Sorry, I guess. Unfortunately I didn't inherit any cool powers since my dad doesn't have any."


Dana: "He doesn't? Then how is he a superhero?"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "He doesn't? Then how is he a superhero?"



Eli: " He has a metal suit. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " He has a metal suit. "


Dana: "A metal suit? Well, I'm guessing there's more to it than that, because a metal suit might just make you last five minutes in a duel..." She thought for a moment. "Well, against a skilled slinger like me. Ten minutes against the average."

OOC she is a little full of herself...


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "A metal suit? Well, I'm guessing there's more to it than that, because a metal suit might just make you last five minutes in a duel..." She thought for a moment. "Well, against a skilled slinger like me. Ten minutes against the average."
> 
> OOC she is a little full of herself...



Eli: He pulled up a picture on his phone and showed her.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Eli: He pulled up a picture on his phone and showed her.


Dana: "Oh. Never mind," she said, impressed. :I could use armor like that..." Then her face turned pink. "Um, not like I get beat in duels by Eli Shane or anything-"

Alana: She giggled. "I'm sure you don't, Dana."

OOC I just finished a SlugTerra episode. It ends with Dr. Blakk saying he is a patient man. In the next one, he can't take over a forge (the Mecha beast forge) quick enough, so he simply blows it up instead. Yup, real patient.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "Oh. Never mind," she said, impressed. :I could use armor like that..." Then her face turned pink. "Um, not like I get beat in duels by Eli Shane or anything-"
> 
> Alana: She giggled. "I'm sure you don't, Dana."
> 
> OOC I just finished a SlugTerra episode. It ends with Dr. Blakk saying he is a patient man. In the next one, he can't take over a forge (the Mecha beast forge) quick enough, so he simply blows it up instead. Yup, real patient.



OOC: Lol. 

Eli: " Okay... " He pulled up another picture of his dad, only he was wearing regular clothes. The heart reactor was glowing through his shirt.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> OOC: Lol.
> 
> Eli: " Okay... " He pulled up another picture of his dad, only he was wearing regular clothes. The heart reactor was glowing through his shirt.


Dana: She tilted her head. "Um, why is his chest glowing...?"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She tilted her head. "Um, why is his chest glowing...?"



Amber: She answered for Eli. " It's called a heart reactor. He was in an explosion and now there is shrapnel trying to crawl into his heart. That keeps it out. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: She answered for Eli. " It's called a heart reactor. He was in an explosion and now there is shrapnel trying to crawl into his heart. That keeps it out. "


Dana: "Oh. It reminds me the hearts of our mecha beasts, they glow blue like that... Well, until we ghoul them, then they're red..."

OOC They _do_ look pretty sweet when ghouled


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "Oh. It reminds me the hearts of our mecha beasts, they glow blue like that... Well, until we ghoul them, then they're red..."
> 
> OOC They do look pretty sweet when ghouled



OOC: What is a mecha beast?"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> OOC: What is a mecha beast?"


OOC 'Mecha' is short for mecha beast, they're the mechanical animals they ride. Eli's is a wolf, Trixie's is a sabertooth, Blakk's is this crazy ghouled stallion I think




Eli's


----------



## 1elle2

OOC: Oh. 


Eli: He nodded. His heart reactor didn't glow like that.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> OOC: Oh.
> 
> 
> Eli: He nodded. His heart reactor didn't glow like that.


OOC And I recently found out you can ghoul them. And slugs. And as far as I'm concerned, people.

Dana: She looked at what Alana was drinking. "What's that?"

Alana: "Gatorade."

Dana: "Never heard of it, but what else is new?" She walked over and got a grape Gatorade and took a drink. "Whoa, this is good," she said. "Your foods are so strange..."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC And I recently found out you can ghoul them. And slugs. And as far as I'm concerned, people.
> 
> Dana: She looked at what Alana was drinking. "What's that?"
> 
> Alana: "Gatorade."
> 
> Dana: "Never heard of it, but what else is new?" She walked over and got a grape Gatorade and took a drink. "Whoa, this is good," she said. "Your foods are so strange..."



Eli: " You should see my dad's place. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " You should see my dad's place. "


Dana: "I wish I could see everyone's houses. I mean, just passing by in the bus yesterday, your buildings are so much different! And trees! And the bus itself, I've never seen anything like it!"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: "I wish I could see everyone's houses. I mean, just passing by in the bus yesterday, your buildings are so much different! And trees! And the bus itself, I've never seen anything like it!"



Eli: " Wow. You haven't ever seen the surface? That stinks. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " Wow. You haven't ever seen the surface? That stinks. "


Dana: She shook her head. "I always had trouble believing it existed," she admitted. "Usually when SlugTerran kids are younger, our bedtime stories are about the Burning World, that's what most people call this place, because of your sun. I didn't get told it, my dad isn't exactly the sit down and read a bedtime story to his daughter kind of guy. I learned about it when I was in school, when I was around eight. Learning it was real was just crazy. I'll bet if I still went to school, no one would believe it."

OOC Please ask why she isn't in school. I feel the need to explain that lol


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She shook her head. "I always had trouble believing it existed," she admitted. "Usually when SlugTerran kids are younger, our bedtime stories are about the Burning World, that's what most people call this place, because of your sun. I didn't get told it, my dad isn't exactly the sit down and read a bedtime story to his daughter kind of guy. I learned about it when I was in school, when I was around eight. Learning it was real was just crazy. I'll bet if I still went to school, no one would believe it."
> 
> OOC Please ask why she isn't in school. I feel the need to explain that lol



Eli: " Why aren't you going to school any more?"


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Since I have noting to do...

Chao: She stood facing her brother in a clear space. They were going to duel for practice. She bowed respectfully. "You're going to lose, brother."

Jiang: Facing his sister, he bowed respectfully to her at the same time. "You can never psych me out, sister."

Chao: She assumed a defensive position. "Come at me, bro."

Jiang: He grinned, waited, and attacked.

Chao: She defended herself, and attacked back.

Meanwhile.....

Tiare: She was walking around camp, exchanging stories of weird stuff with Percy. She had had to explain a lot of things, but she thought he understood about having a crazy life.

Percy: He was surprised to hear there were more strange things in this world, he had felt that Wonderland was the strangest place he had ever been but maybe he was wrong. He was enjoying this exotic girl's company.

Meanwhile......

Hope: Amber had left her still deciding what to do on the tree stump. She checked her watch and saw that it was probably time for lunch. She would have to act like everything was normal, but then, she had been doing that all her life. She stood up and headed to where she thought she had entered the woods.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Mike: He nodded understandingly and looked like he was patiently waiting and listening intently to her. He blue eyes looked serious as he nodded and made eye contact with her as he held out his hand and shook. "I swear on my life that whatever this is will remain between the two of us."



Evelyn: She wasn't expecting Mike to be so trustworthy. Trust was something Evelyn rarely felt. It wasn't complete at the moment, but almost. She shook his hand confidently. "Thank You Mike. I feel like there is something hidden from us. I feel we NEED to know what's going on. Luke is really powerful. And as sweet as Hope is, I feel like the other girls coming out. We need to know our situation. So, I.." She paused for a moment. "I flirted Luke and know he thinks I'm on his side. I promise, I'm not. It's tricky but I'm already starting to get information out of him. It's vital we know what's going on. So can you keep this a secret and trust me? Even if something looks strange, it's all for us. We have the good cause and he's a monster. Every moment with him I see how twisted he is. I'm doing what I'm doing to save us."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " Why aren't you going to school any more?"


Dana: Oh. This was always the awkward part of the story. "Well, um, when I was 10 was when my dad sorta... got rid of Will Shane, Eli's dad, and Dustin's dad, he's Eli's brother. When word got around, I just wasn't really welcome anywhere.

Dustin: He'd been coming to the mess hall for a bottle of water. He froze when he heard Dana. He just couldn't seem to go a day without remembering. Dustin stood there, not sure on what to do.


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Could someone catch me up?


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: Oh. This was always the awkward part of the story. "Well, um, when I was 10 was when my dad sorta... got rid of Will Shane, Eli's dad, and Dustin's dad, he's Eli's brother. When word got around, I just wasn't really welcome anywhere.
> 
> Dustin: He'd been coming to the mess hall for a bottle of water. He froze when he heard Dana. He just couldn't seem to go a day without remembering. Dustin stood there, not sure on what to do.



Eli: " Oh... I'm sorry. "

Amber: Not welcome any where... She knew the feeling. " We won't judge you just because your dad is Dr. Blakk. "


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: She wasn't expecting Mike to be so trustworthy. Trust was something Evelyn rarely felt. It wasn't complete at the moment, but almost. She shook his hand confidently. "Thank You Mike. I feel like there is something hidden from us. I feel we NEED to know what's going on. Luke is really powerful. And as sweet as Hope is, I feel like the other girls coming out. We need to know our situation. So, I.." She paused for a moment. "I flirted Luke and know he thinks I'm on his side. I promise, I'm not. It's tricky but I'm already starting to get information out of him. It's vital we know what's going on. So can you keep this a secret and trust me? Even if something looks strange, it's all for us. We have the good cause and he's a monster. Every moment with him I see how twisted he is. I'm doing what I'm doing to save us."



Mike: He nodded. "It has been too quiet, it's a little tense at home. Dad's a natural soldier, and sometimes he seems like he wants action, but sometimes he seems like he's trying to hide something. It's making me a little nervous. Yeah, we're real worried for Hope, especially since the incident last time she was in New York and the fact that it was almost a year after before anyone heard from either Banner. Dad's worried that the other girl's getting stronger as Hope gets older. Yes, I can trust you. I understand. Undercover work is your specialty, I think you know what you're doing. I'll cover up for you and do anything I can to help you."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " Oh... I'm sorry. "
> 
> Amber: Not welcome any where... She knew the feeling. " We won't judge you just because your dad is Dr. Blakk. "


Dana: She could only give a small smile. "You'd be the first... Well aside Alana."

Dustin: He pretended like he hadn't heard. He walked up. "Hey guys," he said. He asked Dana, "So, recovering from the duel?"

Dana: She raised an eyebrow, then tapped her blaster. "Hey, I'd have won if you hadn't taken out my top three ghouls."

Dustin: "Well, if you used them, you could has seriously destroyed a lot of stuff. So yeah, I didn't let you use them. Don't you understand? Those things are _dangerous_."

Dana: "Just because something's powerful it doesn't mean they're dangerous," she said coolly.

OOC Why are all the brand new Slugterras on at 10 pm? Sooo late...


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dana: She could only give a small smile. "You'd be the first... Well aside Alana."
> 
> Dustin: He pretended like he hadn't heard. He walked up. "Hey guys," he said. He asked Dana, "So, recovering from the duel?"
> 
> Dana: She raised an eyebrow, then tapped her blaster. "Hey, I'd have won if you hadn't taken out my top three ghouls."
> 
> Dustin: "Well, if you used them, you could has seriously destroyed a lot of stuff. So yeah, I didn't let you use them. Don't you understand? Those things are dangerous."
> 
> Dana: "Just because something's powerful it doesn't mean they're dangerous," she said coolly.
> 
> OOC Why are all the brand new Slugterras on at 10 pm? Sooo late...



Amber: She looked between them. " You dueled?"


----------



## The Villianess

1elle2 said:


> OOC: What does savvy mean?



Slang for understand.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Jori: She went to her cabin, laid down on her bed, and closed her eyes for just a little bit...


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: She looked between them. " You dueled?"


Dana: She nodded. "It was more of a practice. Especially because Dustin wouldn't let me use my top slugs," she added. "I'll admit it, he isn't too bad, but Twist is a better opponent by far."

Dustin: He was about to say he could beat Twist with one hand tied behind his back, then realized that if Dana held him to that, he was in trouble. He couldn't beat Twist even with his best slugs.

Alana: "I'm kinda confused, who's Twist? I just know he's Dana's friend..."

Dustin: He narrowed his blue eyes. "He was Eli's best friend for about a day, then he betrayed them to Dr. Blakk," he said.

Dana: "He had a reason," she shot back. "A reason you know just as well as I do."

Dustin: "It wasn't my fault, or Eli's." He added quickly, "Or my dad's! He was just doing his job-"

Dana: "And Twist's dad was just doing his." She sighed and out her face in her hand. "I can't believe I thought I might just get along with a Shane this summer."

OOC Next Slugterra episode is called Keys to the Kingdom, I just hear the word Kingdom and think Kingdom Keepers


----------



## Fairywings

Chao and Jiang: They continued to spar, attempting to beat each other.

Hope: She stumbled out of the forest. She hadn't noticed yet, but her hair was a little messy and her jeans were all torn up.

OOC: Someone should run into/see Hope.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Chao and Jiang: They continued to spar, attempting to beat each other.
> 
> Hope: She stumbled out of the forest. She hadn't noticed yet, but her hair was a little messy and her jeans were all torn up.
> 
> OOC: Someone should run into/see Hope.


OOC Okay, I hope it's okay for Jenna to see her...

Jenna: She was walking around when she saw a girl (Hope, was it?) come out of the forest, looking torn up. She walked up slowly. "Um, you okay?" she said warmly, brushing her brown hair from her face.


----------



## 1elle2

Amber: " I think I forgot my sunglasses at my cabin. I'll be right back. " She gave Eli a smile and walked into her cabin. 

Eli: He smiled back.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Okay, I hope it's okay for Jenna to see her...
> 
> Jenna: She was walking around when she saw a girl (Hope, was it?) come out of the forest, looking torn up. She walked up slowly. "Um, you okay?" she said warmly, brushing her brown hair from her face.



Hope: She blinked. "Yeah, I'm fine," she said slowly, "why wouldn't I be fine?"

OOC: Yeah its cool.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: " I think I forgot my sunglasses at my cabin. I'll be right back. " She gave Eli a smile and walked into her cabin.
> 
> Eli: He smiled back.





Fairywings said:


> Hope: She blinked. "Yeah, I'm fine," she said slowly, "why wouldn't I be fine?"
> 
> OOC: Yeah its cool.



Jenna: She motioned to Hope's jeans and hair. "You just look like somethin went on in the forest..." She was trying not to sound rude. 

Luke: He saw Amber and appeared by her cabin. Time for his plan. 

Dusti : He told Alana, "Long story short, it was Twist's dad against mine, and-"

Dana: "And we all know what happens when you challenge the great Will Shane to a duel."

OOC Lol what Dana said is actually a quote from a character in Slugterra.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: She motioned to Hope's jeans and hair. "You just look like somethin went on in the forest..." She was trying not to sound rude.
> 
> Luke: He saw Amber and appeared by her cabin. Time for his plan.
> 
> Dusti : He told Alana, "Long story short, it was Twist's dad against mine, and-"
> 
> Dana: "And we all know what happens when you challenge the great Will Shane to a duel."
> 
> OOC Lol what Dana said is actually a quote from a character in Slugterra.



Amber: She looked around her bag for her sunglasses.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: She looked around her bag for her sunglasses.


Luke: He walked right up to Amber- no point in keeping him a secret. She wouldn't be able to do a thing about it. He pulled something from a pocket that at first glance would look like a golden stick. But when it was in his hand, it expanded and detail was added. It was a staff quite similar to his father's.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: He walked right up to Amber- no point in keeping him a secret. She wouldn't be able to do a thing about it. He pulled something from a pocket that at first glance would look like a golden stick. But when it was in his hand, it expanded and detail was added. It was a staff quite similar to his father's.



Amber: She turned around and came face to face with the kid who had been watching her earlier. " What is that?!" He was holding some staff thing. Then she realized that Loki had one just like it. The glow stick if destiny?


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: She motioned to Hope's jeans and hair. "You just look like somethin went on in the forest..." She was trying not to sound rude.
> 
> Luke: He saw Amber and appeared by her cabin. Time for his plan.
> 
> Dusti : He told Alana, "Long story short, it was Twist's dad against mine, and-"
> 
> Dana: "And we all know what happens when you challenge the great Will Shane to a duel."
> 
> OOC Lol what Dana said is actually a quote from a character in Slugterra.



Hope: She looked at herself as if she had just noticed it, which she had. "Oh. Where did that come from? Well, I'm okay."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: She turned around and came face to face with the kid who had been watching her earlier. " What is that?!" He was holding some staff thing. Then she realized that Loki had one just like it. The glow stick if destiny?



OOC 

Luke: "You'll see," he grinned wickedly. Then, he angled the very tip of the staff at Amber, and lightly touched her chest, just where her heart was.



Fairywings said:


> Hope: She looked at herself as if she had just noticed it, which she had. "Oh. Where did that come from? Well, I'm okay."



Jenna: "Ou," she said, relaxing a tiny bit. "That's good. I'm Jenna, by the way."

OOC I dkn't think Jenna had met Hope yet... correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC
> 
> Luke: "You'll see," he grinned wickedly. Then, he angled the very tip of the staff at Amber, and lightly touched her chest, just where her heart was.
> 
> Jenna: "Ou," she said, relaxing a tiny bit. "That's good. I'm Jenna, by the way."
> 
> OOC I dkn't think Jenna had met Hope yet... correct me if I'm wrong



Amber: She was so panicked she hadn't been able to become a hologram. The tip was cold, and suddenly her head spun. Her mind was forced to the back of her head and this boy was in control. 

OOC: I couldn't resist quoting the Avengers...


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: She was so panicked she hadn't been able to become a hologram. The tip was cold, and suddenly her head spun. Her mind was forced to the back of her head and this boy was in control.
> 
> OOC: I couldn't resist quoting the Avengers...


OOC lol

Luke: Her eyes turned green. It had worked. He made her out on the sunglasses. "There we go." He leaned against his staff. "That was easy."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC
> 
> Luke: "You'll see," he grinned wickedly. Then, he angled the very tip of the staff at Amber, and lightly touched her chest, just where her heart was.
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna: "Ou," she said, relaxing a tiny bit. "That's good. I'm Jenna, by the way."
> 
> OOC I dkn't think Jenna had met Hope yet... correct me if I'm wrong



Hope: "Oh, um, I'm Hope."

OOC: I don't think so either.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC lol
> 
> Luke: Her eyes turned green. It had worked. He made her out on the sunglasses. "There we go." He leaned against his staff. "That was easy."



Amber: She was freaking out. She had felt this before when Maleficent had taken over her and Jess's minds in the first book! She hated this right away.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "Oh, um, I'm Hope."
> 
> OOC: I don't think so either.


Jenna: She held out her hand to shake. "Well hello, Hope. If you don't mind me asking, I know some people don't like saying, who are you related to? I'm White Tiger's sister, she works with Spider-Man."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: She was freaking out. She had felt this before when Maleficent had taken over her and Jess's minds in the first book! She hated this right away.


Luke: He had Amber walk back to the mess hall.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: "You'll see," he grinned wickedly. Then, he angled the very tip of the staff at Amber, and lightly touched her chest, just where her heart was.



OOC: I actually had to look up what Loki's staff does. *faceplants wall*


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: She held out her hand to shake. "Well hello, Hope. If you don't mind me asking, I know some people don't like saying, who are you related to? I'm White Tiger's sister, she works with Spider-Man."



Hope: "I'm, um, Dr. Bruce Banner's daughter."


----------



## 1elle2

Amber: She walked in and sat back down next to Eli. 

Eli: " Nice sunglasses. "


----------



## 1elle2

The Villianess said:


> OOC: I actually had to look up what Loki's staff does. *faceplants wall*



OOC: I just saw the avengers for the first time last week.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> OOC: I actually had to look up what Loki's staff does. *faceplants wall*





Fairywings said:


> Hope: "I'm, um, Dr. Bruce Banner's daughter."



OOC lol No big

Jenna: Her eyes went wide. "Well, I'd never guess that," she admitted. "But that's cool." She meant it.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: She walked in and sat back down next to Eli.
> 
> Eli: " Nice sunglasses. "


Luke: He watched from a distance. This was great fun to him. 

Amber: She sat down. "Thanks," she said in a monotone voice.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: He watched from a distance. This was great fun to him.
> 
> Amber: She sat down. "Thanks," she said in a monotone voice.



Eli: " Are you okay?"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " Are you okay?"


Amber: She nodded.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Amber: She nodded.



Eli: He drank a Gatorade.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC lol No big
> 
> Jenna: Her eyes went wide. "Well, I'd never guess that," she admitted. "But that's cool." She meant it.



Hope: She shrugged. "I'm just surprised you knew who he was, and you didn't immediately try to kill me."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Hope: She shrugged. "I'm just surprised you knew who he was, and you didn't immediately try to kill me."


Jenna: Her eyes went wider. "Why would I do that?!"

OOC I was unsure how to respond to that...


----------



## The Villianess

Missy: She sat down in the Mess Hall with Britannia and gazed around the lunchroom coolly. She said, "There really is nothing to do here."

Britannia: Britannia flipped her hair over her shoulder and then reapplied her ruby red lipstick. She said, "I'd thought I'd pick out a new color."

Missy: She grinned. "Looks good."


----------



## 1elle2

OOC: Hold on. Didn't Hawkeye's eyes turn light blue when he got touched by the staff not green?


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> OOC: Hold on. Didn't Hawkeye's eyes turn light blue when he got touched by the staff not green?


OOC Oh, when we were talking on the phone and I thought you said you wanted them green...


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Oh, when we were talking on the phone and I thought you said you wanted them green...



OOC: No, that only happens in Kingdom Keepers...


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> OOC: No, that only happens in Kingdom Keepers...


OOC Okay, I just misunderstood that lol. Light blue they are then


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: Her eyes went wider. "Why would I do that?!"
> 
> OOC I was unsure how to respond to that...



Hope: She raised her eyebrows. "Why wouldn't you? I'm a Hulk, ergo, threat."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Hope: She raised her eyebrows. "Why wouldn't you? I'm a Hulk, ergo, threat."


Jenna: "Not really. I don't think you'd be here if you were a threat," she said kindly.


----------



## 1elle2

Eli: " Do you want to do something else tomorrow?l


----------



## The Villianess

OOC: I have nothing to do. Does anyone's character want to talk to Missy & Britannia?


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "Not really. I don't think you'd be here if you were a threat," she said kindly.



Hope: She just kind of looked at Jenna with a completely unreadable expression. "You're really lucky, you know that?"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " Do you want to do something else tomorrow?l





The Villianess said:


> OOC: I have nothing to do. Does anyone's character want to talk to Missy & Britannia?





Fairywings said:


> Hope: She just kind of looked at Jenna with a completely unreadable expression. "You're really lucky, you know that?"



Amber: She shrugged.

OOC If there's something specific you want her to do, Noelle, just text me 

OOC Peter can, Villianess

Peter: Slightly bored and wanting to meet new people, he walked up to two girls (Missy and Brittannia). "Uh, hey," he said., not sure how exactly to introduce himself.

Jenna: She tilted her head. "Why?" she asked, curious.

Dustin: Ready to explode, he just turned and walked away from Dana, up to Tim. "I feel like I want to explode," he said, being straightforward.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Amber: She shrugged.
> 
> OOC If there's something specific you want her to do, Noelle, just text me
> 
> OOC Peter can, Villianess
> 
> Peter: Slightly bored and wanting to meet new people, he walked up to two girls (Missy and Brittannia). "Uh, hey," he said., not sure how exactly to introduce himself.
> 
> Jenna: She tilted her head. "Why?" she asked, curious.
> 
> Dustin: Ready to explode, he just turned and walked away from Dana, up to Tim. "I feel like I want to explode," he said, being straightforward.



Missy: "Hey. Name's Marigold, but everyone who knows me calls me Missy. I know, it's a very funny joke."

Britannia: "I'm very harsh. Britannia, or mam."


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Missy: "Hey. Name's Marigold, but everyone who knows me calls me Missy. I know, it's a very funny joke."
> 
> Britannia: "I'm very harsh. Britannia, or mam."


OOC Hold on, isn't Missy related to Peter? Should he know her?


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Hold on, isn't Missy related to Peter? Should he know her?



OOC: If you want. You can just say that he's seen her at family reunions and just hasn't spoken to her or something like that or maybe they just didn't meet until now. You can decide if he knows her or not.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Amber: She shrugged.
> 
> OOC If there's something specific you want her to do, Noelle, just text me
> 
> OOC Peter can, Villianess
> 
> Peter: Slightly bored and wanting to meet new people, he walked up to two girls (Missy and Brittannia). "Uh, hey," he said., not sure how exactly to introduce himself.
> 
> Jenna: She tilted her head. "Why?" she asked, curious.
> 
> Dustin: Ready to explode, he just turned and walked away from Dana, up to Tim. "I feel like I want to explode," he said, being straightforward.



Hope: She shrugged. "Oh, you know, glamorous super hero life and all that." And completely unaware of anything picture perfect Hollywood didn't show, or what it's like to have a hard life.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> OOC: If you want. You can just say that he's seen her at family reunions and just hasn't spoken to her or something like that or maybe they just didn't meet until now. You can decide if he knows her or not.


OOC I'll have him just slightly know her I guess. I may be a few minutes for replies, on Pixie Hollow

Peter: It took him a minute, but he recognized Missy. "Oh, I didn't know you would be here, 'Missy'," he said. "And hi, Brittannia."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Hope: She shrugged. "Oh, you know, glamorous super hero life and all that." And completely unaware of anything picture perfect Hollywood didn't show, or what it's like to have a hard life.


Jenna: "Well, it's not perfect, I spent like forty minutes before coming her getting beat up by the Frightful Four, don't get me started on them, but... it isn't bad."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "Well, it's not perfect, I spent like forty minutes before coming her getting beat up by the Frightful Four, don't get me started on them, but... it isn't bad."



Hope: "Interesting. So you're in the hero business as well?" _Yup, she's got a soft life. With all the luxuries of just one 40 minute fight just to be able to arrive._


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC I'll have him just slightly know her I guess. I may be a few minutes for replies, on Pixie Hollow
> 
> Peter: It took him a minute, but he recognized Missy. "Oh, I didn't know you would be here, 'Missy'," he said. "And hi, Brittannia."



OOC: My bad for forgetting they were related I spent the entire day crumpled up in the car driving home. I feel like that one doofus who forgets everything lol. 

Missy: She finally recognized Peter. She said, "I didn't know you-" Missy cut off.

Britannia: Britannia looked at Missy with a strange expression, but looked up. She replied, "Who are you?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "Interesting. So you're in the hero business as well?" _Yup, she's got a soft life. With all the luxuries of just one 40 minute fight just to be able to arrive._





The Villianess said:


> OOC: My bad for forgetting they were related I spent the entire day crumpled up in the car driving home. I feel like that one doofus who forgets everything lol.
> 
> Missy: She finally recognized Peter. She said, "I didn't know you-" Missy cut off.
> 
> Britannia: Britannia looked at Missy with a strange expression, but looked up. She replied, "Who are you?"



OOC lol Don't feel bad, we've all been there 

Peter: "I'm Peter, son of Megara and Hercules."

Jenna: "Yeah, but not as big in it as my sister. I pitch in when I have to, and I guess my sister's books were more important than a bank robbery... so I just sorta stepped in." she rubbed her shoulders. "Still regretting not making her do it."


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC lol Don't feel bad, we've all been there
> 
> Peter: "I'm Peter, son of Megara and Hercules."
> 
> Jenna: "Yeah, but not as big in it as my sister. I pitch in when I have to, and I guess my sister's books were more important than a bank robbery... so I just sorta stepped in." she rubbed her shoulders. "Still regretting not making her do it."



Missy: "So he's technically my nephew. Herc has a really big family, if you count all the gods."

Britannia: "I didn't know that you had yourself a nephew, one practically our age if you think about it."

OOC: lol.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Missy: "So he's technically my nephew. Herc has a really big family, if you count all the gods."
> 
> Britannia: "I didn't know that you had yourself a nephew, one practically our age if you think about it."
> 
> OOC: lol.


Peter: "Yeah, well I'm used to our big crazy family," he laughed.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC lol Don't feel bad, we've all been there
> 
> Peter: "I'm Peter, son of Megara and Hercules."
> 
> Jenna: "Yeah, but not as big in it as my sister. I pitch in when I have to, and I guess my sister's books were more important than a bank robbery... so I just sorta stepped in." she rubbed her shoulders. "Still regretting not making her do it."



Hope: She shrugged. "Lesson 4 of the hero business: You can't rely on your allies. 1 is, obviously, always do the right thing, 2, control your abilities and/or use them to your advantage, and 3, never trust your enemies."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Hope: She shrugged. "Lesson 4 of the hero business: You can't rely on your allies. 1 is, obviously, always do the right thing, 2, control your abilities and/or use them to your advantage, and 3, never trust your enemies."


Jenna: "Well, as much as I understand the allies part, she's also my sister. And yet, I get to deal with the stuff S.H.I.E.L.D. doesn't have her deal with. It took my like two years to master 2..."


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "Yeah, well I'm used to our big crazy family," he laughed.



Missy: "I barely go to any family reunions anyway. Too many gods."

Britannia: "You should see my two sisters on Mom's birthday. My aunt too."

Missy: "Our family is only crazy when a fight breaks loose, I swear-"


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Missy: "I barely go to any family reunions anyway. Too many gods."
> 
> Britannia: "You should see my two sisters on Mom's birthday. My aunt too."
> 
> Missy: "Our family is only crazy when a fight breaks loose, I swear-"


Peter: He nodded. "Oh yeah, remember Poseidon and Athena last reunion? That was crazy."

OOC Picked 2 random gods...


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: He nodded. "Oh yeah, remember Poseidon and Athena last reunion? That was crazy."
> 
> OOC Picked 2 random gods...



Missy: "I didn't see that. I think I must have missed that reunion."

Britannia: "Well, that's a shock."

Missy: "I do remember that one year when Meg tried to talk me into getting a demigod for a boyfriend. Didn't end well."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "Well, as much as I understand the allies part, she's also my sister. And yet, I get to deal with the stuff S.H.I.E.L.D. doesn't have her deal with. It took my like two years to master 2..."



Hope: "You expected something else? White Tiger's got to appear pretty and still somewhat innocent for the cameras after all." She shook her head. "I'm being cynical, but what can I say, truth hurts."


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Missy: "I didn't see that. I think I must have missed that reunion."
> 
> Britannia: "Well, that's a shock."
> 
> Missy: "I do remember that one year when Meg tried to talk me into getting a demigod for a boyfriend. Didn't end well."


Peter: "Well lucky you for missing that." He winced. "Oh yeah, I'm sure that was great," he said.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "You expected something else? White Tiger's got to appear pretty and still somewhat innocent for the cameras after all." She shook her head. "I'm being cynical, but what can I say, truth hurts."


Jenna: She shrugged. "Yeah, I know, I just try to act like it isn't," she said.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "Well lucky you for missing that." He winced. "Oh yeah, I'm sure that was great," he said.



Missy: "I don't really go for guys anymore. They always come to me, the freaks."

Britannia: "Like Balthazar, the guy who cheated on us with well us."


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Missy: "I don't really go for guys anymore. They always come to me, the freaks."
> 
> Britannia: "Like Balthazar, the guy who cheated on us with well us."


Peter: "Blathazar? Who's that?"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Amber: She shrugged.
> 
> OOC If there's something specific you want her to do, Noelle, just text me
> 
> OOC Peter can, Villianess
> 
> Peter: Slightly bored and wanting to meet new people, he walked up to two girls (Missy and Brittannia). "Uh, hey," he said., not sure how exactly to introduce himself.
> 
> Jenna: She tilted her head. "Why?" she asked, curious.
> 
> Dustin: Ready to explode, he just turned and walked away from Dana, up to Tim. "I feel like I want to explode," he said, being straightforward.



Tim: " me too!"

Eli: He wasn't sure what else they could do. He'd come up with something eventually.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: She shrugged. "Yeah, I know, I just try to act like it isn't," she said.



Hope: She shrugged. Well here was a Pollyanna. She had nothing to say now. There wasn't really anything to say to that.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: " me too!"
> 
> Eli: He wasn't sure what else they could do. He'd come up with something eventually.


Dustin: He clenched his fists. "And if she mentions my dad one morew time, she's gonna get a Rammstone." This behavior was rare from Dustin.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Hope: She shrugged. Well here was a Pollyanna. She had nothing to say now. There wasn't really anything to say to that.


Jenna: "So, what do you usually do?"


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "So, what do you usually do?"



Hope: Take online classes, test her gamma, try not to Hulk out, get captured or die...... "Uh, when I can I ride horses."


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "Blathazar? Who's that?"



Missy: "A guy."

Britannia: "Our ex."

Missy: "It's nothing, he just cheated on the both of us with us while we were dating him."

Britannia: "I know, but now he's here at the camp."

Missy: "Yeah."


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Hope: Take online classes, test her gamma, try not to Hulk out, get captured or die...... "Uh, when I can I ride horses."



Jenna: "Oh, I like horses. But in New York I dkn't get the chance to see them much, I don't get lut much with my sister living with SHIELD."



The Villianess said:


> Missy: "A guy."
> 
> Britannia: "Our ex."
> 
> Missy: "It's nothing, he just cheated on the both of us with us while we were dating him."
> 
> Britannia: "I know, but now he's here at the camp."
> 
> Missy: "Yeah."



Peter: "He cheated? Are you gonna get him back?"


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "Oh, I like horses. But in New York I dkn't get the chance to see them much, I don't get lut much with my sister living with SHIELD."
> 
> 
> 
> Peter: "He cheated? Are you gonna get him back?"



Missy: This was why she should have told Britannia to keep her mouth shut. The last thing she wanted was her family meddling in her personal life.

Britannia: She wished that she hadn't said anything. Now this was going to ruin Missy's life.

Missy: "No."

Britannia: "Nope, I've been a little busy trying to take the city of Atlantis."

Missy: "Anyway, I didn't know that you were coming to the camp."


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Missy: This was why she should have told Britannia to keep her mouth shut. The last thing she wanted was her family meddling in her personal life.
> 
> Britannia: She wished that she hadn't said anything. Now this was going to ruin Missy's life.
> 
> Missy: "No."
> 
> Britannia: "Nope, I've been a little busy trying to take the city of Atlantis."
> 
> Missy: "Anyway, I didn't know that you were coming to the camp."


Peter: He found it funny how she'd changed the subject. "I didn't know you were going to be here, either," he said. "Maybe it was planned for a surprise or something."


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: He found it funny how she'd changed the subject. "I didn't know you were going to be here, either," he said. "Maybe it was planned for a surprise or something."



Missy: She hoped not. "I guess."

Britannia: "Here comes trouble. Oh no."

Balthazar: He walked over to the girls. He said, "Greetings."

*Meanwhile...*

Kari: Kari walked off to find Eric.

Richard: Richard sat on the bench thinking.


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Could someone catch me up yet again?


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "Oh, I like horses. But in New York I dkn't get the chance to see them much, I don't get lut much with my sister living with SHIELD."
> 
> 
> 
> Peter: "He cheated? Are you gonna get him back?"



Hope: "It happens. I'm never in public in New York unless my only friends - the other children of the Avengers - my dad, and the other Avengers are with me. My dad and I kind of try to avoid New York." And SHIELD for that matter. Every few months, SHIELD found them and tried to convince her father into letting SHIELD put them into 'protective custody' but Hope and Bruce knew that it would only attract more trouble, not to mention when Ross heard it would upset politics, maybe enough to actually cause the president to allow Ross to kill them. Well, Ross would try to kill them with or without the president's permission, but if he had permission, no one could stop him legally, not even the good captain or the god of thunder. The other Avengers, especially Clint and Natasha, didn't understand why they wouldn't accept SHIELD's protect, and Tony didn't understand why they wouldn't just live in Stark Tower. But they didn't truly understand the Banners, _no one could_, Hope thought.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Could someone catch me up yet again?



OOC: Mostly talking, I think Luke is controlling Amber or something like that.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Mostly talking, I think Luke is controlling Amber or something like that.



OOC: Oh yeah she PMed me if he could possess her or something.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Mike: He nodded. "It has been too quiet, it's a little tense at home. Dad's a natural soldier, and sometimes he seems like he wants action, but sometimes he seems like he's trying to hide something. It's making me a little nervous. Yeah, we're real worried for Hope, especially since the incident last time she was in New York and the fact that it was almost a year after before anyone heard from either Banner. Dad's worried  the other girl's getting stronger as Hope gets older. Yes, I can trust you. I understand. Undercover work is your specialty, I think you know what you're doing. I'll cover up for you and do anything I can to help you."



Evelyn: She sighed in relief. "Thank  you so much Mike. I'm honestly suprised how much I trust you. Feel free to ask questions, I'll try to answer if it's not too risky. I hope everything turns out okay."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: She sighed in relief. "Thank you so much Mike. I'm honestly suprised how much I trust you. Feel free to ask questions, I'll try to answer if it's not too risky.



Mike: He shrugged. "Tony likes to say that I inherited the Rogers' trustworthy look, though I'm not sure if that's a thing. I can't think of anything I need to know now. Should we go and see how bored Jay is?"


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Mike: He shrugged. "Tony likes to say that I inherited the Rogers' trustworthy look, though I'm not sure if that's a thing. I can't think of anything I need to know now. Should we go and see how bored Jay is?"



Evelyn: She giggled. "I guess it is a thing. Sure that sounds good. Hey why do you think Jay reacted the way he did earier. He and Hope spent a lot of time together. You thinking what I am?" She grinned.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: She giggled. "I guess it is a thing. Sure that sounds good. Hey why do you think Jay reacted the way he did earier. He and Hope spent a lot of time together. You thinking what I am?" She grinned.



Mike: He grinned. "I hadn't before, but you just put the pieces together for me. Yes, yes I am."


----------



## Doodle98

Gordon: he opened his eyes slowly. "Franz, fetch me my morning armor and- oh right. I'm here."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Mike: He grinned. "I hadn't before, but you just put the pieces together for me. Yes, yes I am."



Evelyn: "Oh man I'm going to give Jay so much bother, but that's what siblings are for." She laughed. "In all seriousness I think they'd be a cute couple. Compliment eachother well. What do you think?"


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Gordon: he opened his eyes slowly. "Franz, fetch me my morning armor and- oh right. I'm here."



Jay: He watched curiously. "Who's Franz? And haha no armor needed here buddy."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "Oh man I'm going to give Jay so much bother, but that's what siblings are for." She laughed. "In all seriousness I think they'd be a cute couple. Compliment eachother well. What do you think?"



Mike: He laughed. "Just like how the Thorsons bother each other. Yeah, they would be good together, although I don't know how anyone plans on convincing Hope it's safe enough for her to date. Are you going to meddle?"


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Jay: He watched curiously. "Who's Franz? And haha no armor needed here buddy."



Gordon: "A servant. Your earth clothes are very peculiar. Oops." He saw the hammer and it returned to his hand. "So you and Hope?" He asked, raising his eyebrows.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Mike: He laughed. "Just like how the Thorsons bother each other. Yeah, they would be good together, although I don't know how anyone plans on convincing Hope it's safe enough for her to date. Are you going to meddle?"



Evelyn: "Yes just like the Thorisons. Yeah, they'd balance each other well. It will be hard for Hope to realize it's okay to date. I think it'd be healthy if Jay could take some of his self confidence skills and make Hope feel better." She got a mischievous grin. "Yeah I might meddle. You?"


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Gordon: "A servant. Your earth clothes are very peculiar. Oops." He saw the hammer and it returned to his hand. "So you and Hope?" He asked, raising his eyebrows.



Jay: "That'd be awesome to have a servant. And right back at you on the clothes." He started blushing really hard and lost his coolness slightly when Hope was mentioned. "What makes you say that?"


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Missy: She hoped not. "I guess."
> 
> Britannia: "Here comes trouble. Oh no."
> 
> Balthazar: He walked over to the girls. He said, "Greetings."
> 
> *Meanwhile...*
> 
> Kari: Kari walked off to find Eric.
> 
> Richard: Richard sat on the bench thinking.



Peter: "Let me guess," he said. "This must be Balthazar."



Fairywings said:


> Hope: "It happens. I'm never in public in New York unless my only friends - the other children of the Avengers - my dad, and the other Avengers are with me. My dad and I kind of try to avoid New York." And SHIELD for that matter. Every few months, SHIELD found them and tried to convince her father into letting SHIELD put them into 'protective custody' but Hope and Bruce knew that it would only attract more trouble, not to mention when Ross heard it would upset politics, maybe enough to actually cause the president to allow Ross to kill them. Well, Ross would try to kill them with or without the president's permission, but if he had permission, no one could stop him legally, not even the good captain or the god of thunder. The other Avengers, especially Clint and Natasha, didn't understand why they wouldn't accept SHIELD's protect, and Tony didn't understand why they wouldn't just live in Stark Tower. But they didn't truly understand the Banners, _no one could_, Hope thought.



Jenna: "Oh yeah, I forgot about the other Avengers kids. Do you see them a lot?"


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "Yes just like the Thorisons. Yeah, they'd balance each other well. It will be hard for Hope to realize it's okay to date. I think it'd be healthy if Jay could take some of his self confidence skills and make Hope feel better." She got a mischievous grin. "Yeah I might meddle. You?"



Mike: "Yeah. I'll help you meddle if you want, I might not be good at it though."



Orreed said:


> Jay: "That'd be awesome to have a servant. And right back at you on the clothes." He started blushing really hard and lost his coolness slightly when Hope was mentioned. "What makes you say that?"





Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "Let me guess," he said. "This must be Balthazar."
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna: "Oh yeah, I forgot about the other Avengers kids. Do you see them a lot?"



Hope: "Sometimes. I'm not in the United States often."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Mike: "Yeah. I'll help you meddle if you want, I might not be good at it though."



Evelyn: "Okay cool. Don't worry I can teach you some tricks if you want."

OCC: Not sure what to do with all the Avengers kids at the moment. Any suggestions? Is the horse race tommarrow?


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "Okay cool. Don't worry I can teach you some tricks if you want."
> 
> OCC: Not sure what to do with all the Avengers kids at the moment. Any suggestions? Is the horse race tommarrow?



OOC: I don't know. I don't think I've asked if we can do it yet (although I've been planning it out), although I don't see why not, since everyone will have the chance to compete before it happens. As far as when the news comes out, Jay should convince her to compete, with maybe some of the other piping in.

As for right now, you could start heckling either Jay or Hope. Or find a group actrivity to do, or start guessing about why their parents would want them to bond.

Mike: "All right."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: I don't know. I don't think I've asked if we can do it yet (although I've been planning it out), although I don't see why not, since everyone will have the chance to compete before it happens. As far as when the news comes out, Jay should convince her to compete, with maybe some of the other piping in.
> 
> As for right now, you could start heckling either Jay or Hope. Or find a group actrivity to do, or start guessing about why their parents would want them to bond.
> 
> Mike: "All right."



OCC: Sounds good, plus Jay concincing will give him a lot of guilt. Maybe after the meddling Hope and Jay could hang out?

Evelyn: "Okay, here's the plan. I'm pretty sure Jay is already head over heels but might still need some guiding so you talk to Jay. I'll take care of Hope. Got it?"


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OCC: Sounds good, plus Jay concincing will give him a lot of guilt. Maybe after the meddling Hope and Jay could hang out?
> 
> Evelyn: "Okay, here's the plan. I'm pretty sure Jay is already head over heels but might still need some guiding so you talk to Jay. I'll take care of Hope. Got it?"



OOC: Okay.

Mike: "Got it. Gordon's in there, so he might be able to help. What's Jay's weak points?"


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Okay.
> 
> Mike: "Got it. Gordon's in there, so he might be able to help. What's Jay's weak points?"



Evelyn: "Hmm... Fear of losing his coolness, Pretty girls, Rejection, & he's very protective."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "Hmm... Fear of losing his coolness, Pretty girls, Rejection, & he's very protective."



Mike: He nodded. "Thanks Ev. Good luck with Hope, you're going to need it." He walked inside the cabin. "Hello Jay, hello Gordon."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Mike: He nodded. "Thanks Ev. Good luck with Hope, you're going to need it." He walked inside the cabin. "Hello Jay, hello Gordon."



Evelyn: "Thanks you too!" She walked to a better spot to get cell service. On the way over she started to hum the Mission Impossible song. She texted Hope. "Hey what's up?"

Jay: "Oh hey Mike. You're little chat with the sister good?"


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "Thanks you too!" She walked to a better spot to get cell service. On the way over she started to hum the Mission Impossible song. She texted Hope. "Hey what's up?"
> 
> Jay: "Oh hey Mike. You're little chat with the sister good?"



Mike: "Yeah, it was fine. How has your day been so far?"

Hope: She texted back, _Hey, not much. Cornered by Jenna. Save me!_ She sent it before Jenna could see the text.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "Let me guess," he said. "This must be Balthazar."
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna: "Oh yeah, I forgot about the other Avengers kids. Do you see them a lot?"



Balthazar: "Indeed it is. Nephew of Kalabar." 

Britannia: "Correct."


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Any ideas on what my characters could do?


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Any ideas on what my characters could do?



OOC: Chao and Jiang are practicing their fighting skills by dueling each other, Andrew's just around, and Tiare and Percy are also walking around.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Chao and Jiang are practicing their fighting skills by dueling each other, Andrew's just around, and Tiare and Percy are also walking around.



OOC: Ok.

Melanie: She found Andrew. "Oh, hey Drew!"


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Ok.
> 
> Melanie: She found Andrew. "Oh, hey Drew!"



Andrew: "Hi."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Mike: "Yeah, it was fine. How has your day been so far?"
> 
> Hope: She texted back, Hey, not much. Cornered by Jenna. Save me! She sent it before Jenna could see the text.



Jay: His face lit up. "FANTAS.. I mean fine and chill. You?" 

Evelyn: This was a perfect. "Want me to come or tell her you have to go and meet up with me."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: His face lit up. "FANTAS.. I mean fine and chill. You?"
> 
> Evelyn: This was a perfect. "Want me to come or tell her you have to go and meet up with me."



Mike: "It's all right to say today's fantastic, it has been, or at least I think so, all of us here having a reunion, and the weather's not too hot."

Hope: _I'll tell her. Where do I meet you?_ "Sorry Jenna, Evelyn says she needs my help with something, I really gotta go, see you later maybe!" She started heading to the girls' cabins.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "Hi."



Melanie: "So what's up?"

Rest Of My Characters: They went back to their cabins.

Jolie: _Ugh, Garold is so annoying!"_ she thought.

Becca: Once she got back to her cabin, she finished working on  a drawing she was drawing.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: "So what's up?"
> 
> Rest Of My Characters: They went back to their cabins.
> 
> Jolie: _Ugh, Garold is so annoying!"_ she thought.
> 
> Becca: Once she got back to her cabin, she finished working on  a drawing she was drawing.



Andrew: "Not much. You?"


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "Not much. You?"



Melanie: "Nothing, really. Annabelle's just at the gift shop."

*Meanwhile.....*

Annabelle: "Oh my gosh.... coffee beans. No! I can't. Hm, a toy bow and arrow. I wonder why they would have toys in a gift shop at a camp for high school students. OOOOH TEADY BEARS!"


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Melanie: "Nothing, really. Annabelle's just at the gift shop."
> 
> *Meanwhile.....*
> 
> Annabelle: "Oh my gosh.... coffee beans. No! I can't. Hm, a toy bow and arrow. I wonder why they would have toys in a gift shop at a camp for high school students. OOOOH TEADY BEARS!"



Andrew: "I didn't know there was a gift shop. Why is there a gift shop at camp?"


----------



## Doodle98

Gordon: he stood and walked outside. "Here, hold this." He handed Mike his hammer and stretched.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he stood and walked outside. "Here, hold this." He handed Mike his hammer and stretched.



Mike: He held it, if he hadn't had super soldier serum in him like his dad he probably would've dropped it.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Mike: He held it, if he hadn't had super soldier serum in him like his dad he probably would've dropped it.



Gordon: he raised an eyebrow. "Wow, that is like, impossible." He said, smiling. He took it back. "Thanks."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he raised an eyebrow. "Wow, that is like, impossible." He said, smiling. He took it back. "Thanks."



Mike: He laughed. "Super Soldier Serum. Works wonders, huh? Besides, I couldn't just drop it on my foot."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Mike: He laughed. "Super Soldier Serum. Works wonders, huh? Besides, I couldn't just drop it on my foot."



Gordon: "I've done that before. Actually, Thora has dropped her hammer on my foot multiple times. Being a god and all, it doesn't really hurt." He demonstrated by dropping it on his toes. He didn't flinch, and when he picked it up, "not a scratch, see?"


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "I've done that before. Actually, Thora has dropped her hammer on my foot multiple times. Being a god and all, it doesn't really hurt." He demonstrated by dropping it on his toes. He didn't flinch, and when he picked it up, "not a scratch, see?"



Mike: He nodded. "Cool."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Mike: He nodded. "Cool."



Gordon: "So how is life? Is it weird living on Earth? Wait, don't answer that. I always forget you people know nothing of asgard."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "So how is life? Is it weird living on Earth? Wait, don't answer that. I always forget you people know nothing of asgard."



Mike: "It's all right. My life does tend to feel strange, Dad and I are kind of out of time."


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Andrew: "I didn't know there was a gift shop. Why is there a gift shop at camp?"



Melanie: "Probably so that at the end of the year you can remember the summer or something. Also so you can send stuff to your fmily maybe. I have no idea. But by the size of it it doesn't look like much."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Mike: "It's all right to say today's fantastic, it has been, or at least I think so, all of us here having a reunion, and the weather's not too hot."
> 
> Hope: _I'll tell her. Where do I meet you?_ "Sorry Jenna, Evelyn says she needs my help with something, I really gotta go, see you later maybe!" She started heading to the girls' cabins.





Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he raised an eyebrow. "Wow, that is like, impossible." He said, smiling. He took it back. "Thanks."



Evelyn: She texted hope back. "We can chat at my cabin "

Jay: "Yeah Okay, today is fantastic. Everything is going so well."
He went outside with Gordon and Mike. He watched Mike pick up Mjölnir. "Wow, that's really impressive Mike."  (OCC: In the comics Cap is one of the few worthy to pick it up.) "Things are going great here on Earth Gordon? How about Asguard? I know a little of it."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Mike: "It's all right. My life does tend to feel strange, Dad and I are kind of out of time."



Gordon: "I know how you feel. Everything here is different."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: She texted hope back. "We can chat at my cabin "
> 
> Jay: "Yeah Okay, today is fantastic. Everything is going so well."
> He went outside with Gordon and Mike. He watched Mike pick up Mjölnir. "Wow, that's really impressive Mike."  (OCC: In the comics Cap is one of the few worthy to pick it up.) "Things are going great here on Earth Gordon? How about Asguard? I know a little of it."





Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "I know how you feel. Everything here is different."



Mike: He nodded. "Completely." He grinned at Jay. "Thanks dude. Clearly they're going great for you."

Hope: _Sure. On my way._ She walked to Evelyn's cabin.


----------



## Doodle98

Thora: she walked over. "What's up?" She looked at Gordon. "Did I say that right?" She whispered in his ear.

Gordon: "I think."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she walked over. "What's up?" She looked at Gordon. "Did I say that right?" She whispered in his ear.
> 
> Gordon: "I think."



Mike: "Not much Thora, just talking to Gordon and Jay."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Mike: "Not much Thora, just talking to Gordon and Jay."



Thora: "Oh. All the girls here are annoying. They are such stereotypical girly-girls."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: "Oh. All the girls here are annoying. They are such stereotypical girly-girls."



Mike: "Some of the ones I've met are."

Chao and Jiang: They continued to duel.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Mike: He nodded. "Completely." He grinned at Jay. "Thanks dude. Clearly they're going great for you."
> 
> Hope: _Sure. On my way._ She walked to Evelyn's cabin.





Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she walked over. "What's up?" She looked at Gordon. "Did I say that right?" She whispered in his ear.
> 
> Gordon: "I think."





Doodle98 said:


> Thora: "Oh. All the girls here are annoying. They are such stereotypical girly-girls."



Evelyn: She got to her cabin and heard Hope arrive. She opened to the door. "Hey! Come in." She headed to her mini-fridge, "Water?"

Jay: "Yeah I guess things are!" He hoped the topic would change quickly, he had maybe a little too much self-confidence but wasn't one to boast. "Hey Thora! I'm sorry. I guess just hang with Evelyn and Hope."

OOC: I apologize for being untimely lately. I have been really busy the past few days and school starts on Monday. I should be home for the rest of the day.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: She got to her cabin and heard Hope arrive. She opened to the door. "Hey! Come in." She headed to her mini-fridge, "Water?"
> 
> Jay: "Yeah I guess things are!" He hoped the topic would change quickly, he had maybe a little too much self-confidence but wasn't one to boast. "Hey Thora! I'm sorry. I guess just hang with Evelyn and Hope."
> 
> OOC: I apologize for being untimely lately. I have been really busy the past few days and school starts on Monday. I should be home for the rest of the day.



OOC: I get it, no worries.

Mike: He knew Jay might be trying to hide it, but he heard how Barton had a more cheerful tone when he said Hope's name. He chuckled.

Hope: She came in. "Hey Ev. Water would be great, if it's not too much trouble."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I get it, no worries.
> 
> Mike: He knew Jay might be trying to hide it, but he heard how Barton had a more cheerful tone when he said Hope's name. He chuckled.
> 
> Hope: She came in. "Hey Ev. Water would be great, if it's not too much trouble."



Jay: He was embarrassed his voice got higher when he mentioned Hope. He noticed Rogers was laughing. Oh gosh, he hoped he didn't know already...

Evelyn: "Yeah no problem." She opened her mini-fridge and grabbed a water bottle for herself and threw one to Hope. "Any ideas of what we should do? Maybe we could see what the others are up to. First although we should just chill and chat, we haven't done that in WAY too long."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: He was embarrassed his voice got higher when he mentioned Hope. He noticed Rogers was laughing. Oh gosh, he hoped he didn't know already...
> 
> Evelyn: "Yeah no problem." She opened her mini-fridge and grabbed a water bottle for herself and threw one to Hope. "Any ideas of what we should do? Maybe we could see what the others are up to. First although we should just chill and chat, we haven't done that in WAY too long."



Mike: He attempted to get control of his laughter. "So Jay, done any archery competitions or anything?"

Hope: "Yeah, that sounds fine. I've been out in the sun all day, it'll be nice to cool off."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Mike: He attempted to get control of his laughter. "So Jay, done any archery competitions or anything?"
> 
> Hope: "Yeah, that sounds fine. I've been out in the sun all day, it'll be nice to cool off."



Jay: "Yeah I have been. Someone suggested me training for the Olympics, that'd be cool. Are you doing any sports tournaments?"

OOC: Totally feel free for Mike to try to investigate. I can't tell if it's him or you aren't sure but go for it! 

Evelyn: "Tell me about it!" She plopped down on her couch and waved Hope over. "It's 75 degrees back home right now. It's going to take a while to adjust here. How are things back at you're home?"


----------



## Doodle98

Thora: she had seen Jay and Hope together, and couldn't get the smile off of her face. She leaned on Mike, hoping he knew too.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Yeah I have been. Someone suggested me training for the Olympics, that'd be cool. Are you doing any sports tournaments?"
> 
> OOC: Totally feel free for Mike to try to investigate. I can't tell if it's him or you aren't sure but go for it!
> 
> Evelyn: "Tell me about it!" She plopped down on her couch and waved Hope over. "It's 75 degrees back home right now. It's going to take a while to adjust here. How are things back at you're home?"



OOC: I haven't really been sure the right way to go about it, but you just gave me an opening. 

Mike: "I do stuff for football and track sometimes. It would be cool if you went to the Olympics, maybe you could go for archery and I could go for track or maybe the discus throw - I can toss a round shield, a discus shouldn't be too difficult - that would be fun. Say, just out of curiosity, who was it that suggested it, whoever it was had a great idea."

Hope: "It's winter in South America, this is definitely a change. And I guess it's normal."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she had seen Jay and Hope together, and couldn't get the smile off of her face. She leaned on Mike, hoping he knew too.



Mike: He whispered in her ear, "Ev and I are attempting at finally getting Jay and Hope together. Don't shout it out loud. I'm trying to work with Jay, Ev's got Hope."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Mike: He whispered in her ear, "Ev and I are attempting at finally getting Jay and Hope together. Don't shout it out loud. I'm trying to work with Jay, Ev's got Hope."



Thora: she smiled. "They kissed each other's cheeks." She whispered, not knowing if they knew. "This is going to be awesome."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she smiled. "They kissed each other's cheeks." She whispered, not knowing if they knew. "This is going to be awesome."



Mike: He blinked. He asked in a whisper, "I didn't know that. How did you know that?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Mike: He blinked. He asked in a whisper, "I didn't know that. How did you know that?"



Thora: "I was walking around and saw them."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: "I was walking around and saw them."



Mike: He nodded. "That makes sense," he said.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Mike: He nodded. "That makes sense," he said.



Thora: she smiled. "Jay, guess what?! Mike just said that he was going to buy me a necklace with an earth gem in it! He just told me now."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I haven't really been sure the right way to go about it, but you just gave me an opening.
> 
> Mike: "I do stuff for football and track sometimes. It would be cool if you went to the Olympics, maybe you could go for archery and I could go for track or maybe the discus throw - I can toss a round shield, a discus shouldn't be too difficult - that would be fun. Say, just out of curiosity, who was it that suggested it, whoever it was had a great idea."
> 
> Hope: "It's winter in South America, this is definitely a change. And I guess it's normal."



Jay: He saw Thora and Mike whispering. He got all sweaty, they were probably talking about him and saying the answer made it now nervous. "Yeah we could be Olympian Buddies!" He got quieter and tried to be cool and causal about it, didn't work too well. "Hope suggested it."

Evelyn: "Oh yeah that's definitely a change. Is it me or the guys getting cuter as we get older? I'm loving it!"


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she smiled. "Jay, guess what?! Mike just said that he was going to buy me a necklace with an earth gem in it! He just told me now."



Jay: "What's a earthjem? And what? Why?" He was confused. Thora and Mike didn't seem to like each other. It was probably just a cover up."


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Jay: "What's a earthjem? And what? Why?" He was confused. Thora and Mike didn't seem to like each other. It was probably just a cover up."



Thora: "Some stone that you can't get in Asgard. I was talking to him about how much my family loves this planet, and he decided that it would be nice to get one for me."

Gordon: "Hey! I want one!"


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: He saw Thora and Mike whispering. He got all sweaty, they were probably talking about him and saying the answer made it now nervous. "Yeah we could be Olympian Buddies!" He got quieter and tried to be cool and causal about it, didn't work too well. "Hope suggested it."
> 
> Evelyn: "Oh yeah that's definitely a change. Is it me or the guys getting cuter as we get older? I'm loving it!"



Mike: "That would be fun!" He nodded. So he had thought. "Oh, okay, good idea Hope." He spent a little more time on casual talk, then he asked casually, "So how long have you liked Hope?" 

Hope: "Yeah, I guess," she said somewhat warily.



Orreed said:


> Jay: "What's a earthjem? And what? Why?" He was confused. Thora and Mike didn't seem to like each other. It was probably just a cover up."



Mike: "Well, she got me talking. So now I need to get her a necklace." He shrugged. "You can have one too Gordon."


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: "Some stone that you can't get in Asgard. I was talking to him about how much my family loves this planet, and he decided that it would be nice to get one for me."
> 
> Gordon: "Hey! I want one!"



Jay: "Oh cool that's nice." He laughed. "I'm sure Gordon you'd look very pretty with a necklace."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Mike: "That would be fun!" He nodded. So he had thought. "Oh, okay, good idea Hope." He spent a little more time on casual talk, then he asked casually, "So how long have you liked Hope?"
> 
> Hope: "Yeah, I guess," she said somewhat warily.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike: "Well, she got me talking. So now I need to get her a necklace." He shrugged. "You can have one too Gordon."



Evelyn: "Are you kidding me!?! You didn't say that too confidently. Guys are priming so much at this point. Maybe not Brazilian guys." She thought for a second. "Oh wait come on, I know for sure there are handsome guys here. Admit it."

Jay: He figured this was coming, so responded to the question casually. "Hope? Where did that come from?"


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: Kari was looking for Eric.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "Are you kidding me? Guys are priming so much at this point. Maybe not Brazilian guys." She thought for a second. "Oh wait come on, I know for sure there are handsome guys here. Admit it."
> 
> Jay: He figured this was coming, so responded to the question casually. "Hope? Where did that come from?"



Hope: "Well,.......yeah, okay. There are." She was still a little wary.

Mike: He groaned. "Where do you think it came from Barton? Aside from the fact that you just spent half the morning with her and came back bouncing and cheerful, subtlety is not your forte when it comes to Hope. It is so obvious you like her that every single person in this cabin plus anyone else who has seen you with her will tell you that you clearly like her. I don't just say stuff for the fun of it."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Hope: "Well,.......yeah, okay. There are." She was still a little wary.
> 
> Mike: He groaned. "Where do you think it came from Barton? Aside from the fact that you just spent half the morning with her and came back bouncing and cheerful, subtlety is not your forte when it comes to Hope. It is so obvious you like her that every single person in this cabin plus anyone else who has seen you with her will tell you that you clearly like her. I don't just say stuff for the fun of it."



Evelyn: She knew it'd be hard, but this was more than she bargained for. She thought of a strategy, eye for an eye. Luke was the most attractive guy at camp, but he wasn't the cute one... "Hey keep this a serect but I think Mike got really handsome."

Jay: "Okay okay fine. I do like Hope."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: She knew it'd be hard, but this was more than she bargained for. She thought of a strategy, eye for an eye. Luke was the most attractive guy at camp, but he wasn't the cute one... "Hey keep this a serect but I think Mike got really handsome."
> 
> Jay: "Okay okay fine. I do like Hope."



Hope: "Do you think so? He looks a lot like his father, but that might just be me. I don't think I look like my dad at all. Of course, I got gamma instead of pretty genes."

Mike: He threw his head back. "Finally! So what are you going to do about it?"


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Hope: "Do you think so? He looks a lot like his father, but that might just be me. I don't think I look like my dad at all. Of course, I got gamma instead of pretty genes."
> 
> Mike: He threw his head back. "Finally! So what are you going to do about it?"



Evelyn: "Yeah I do. And he does look like his dad. Hope! Don't say that. You're gorgeous!"

Jay: He laughed. "Yeah. I'm not sure yet. I think I'm going to ask to hang out tonight and do something special. Suggestions? Girls are confusing..."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "Yeah I do. And he does look like his dad. Hope! Don't say that. You're gorgeous!"
> 
> Jay: He laughed. "Yeah. I'm not sure yet. I think I'm going to ask to hang out tonight and do something special. Suggestions? Girls are confusing..."



Hope: She rolled her eyes. "Oh please Evelyn, I am so not beautiful enough for him." She didn't notice she said 'him' until it was too late.

Mike: "Don't think 'girls', think 'Hope'. What does Hope like?" He was glad he didn't have to convince Jay to ask her out.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Okay, so I was wondering, because it would affect how I played him, since Mike is Cap's kid, should he have been a soldier with Cap and frozen in the ice and discovered with him, and that's why he has trouble with new things and technology, or should he have been in the modern era, and his old-fashioned-ness just come from how he was raised?


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Hope: She rolled her eyes. "Oh please Evelyn, I am so not beautiful enough for him." She didn't notice she said 'him' until it was too late.
> 
> Mike: "Don't think 'girls', think 'Hope'. What does Hope like?" He was glad he didn't have to convince Jay to ask her out.





Fairywings said:


> OOC: Okay, so I was wondering, because it would affect how I played him, since Mike is Cap's kid, should he have been a soldier with Cap and frozen in the ice and discovered with him, and that's why he has trouble with new things and technology, or should he have been in the modern era, and his old-fashioned-ness just come from how he was raised?



Evelyn: "Him?" Her eyebrows raised curiously but didn't get too excited. She didn't want to freak Hope out. "Whoever this is would be a lucky guy to have someone wonderful as you.

Jay: "Let's see, she likes the color purple. She loves to ride horses." He sighed. "I really need to know more about her. Wait a moment." He got an idea. "I saw these flowers and they reminded me of Hope. They were purple roses with green tips. Something that's not really supposed to exist, but beautiful and wonderful. I'll go find her and give them to her. And I think a picnic by the river would be nice. I feel simplicity can be underrated." He smiled at the the thought of it all.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Okay, so I was wondering, because it would affect how I played him, since Mike is Cap's kid, should he have been a soldier with Cap and frozen in the ice and discovered with him, and that's why he has trouble with new things and technology, or should he have been in the modern era, and his old-fashioned-ness just come from how he was raised?



OOC: I like both of those ideas. They'd be played very differently, so I'd choose which one sounds more fun to play.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "Him?" Her eyebrows raised curiously but didn't get too excited. She didn't want to freak Hope out. "Whoever this is would be a lucky guy to have someone wonderful as you.
> 
> Jay: "Let's see, she likes the color purple. She loves to ride horses." He sighed. "I really need to know more about her. Wait a moment." He got an idea. "I saw these flowers and they reminded me of Hope. They were purple roses with green tips. Something that's not really supposed to exist, but beautiful and wonderful. I'll go find her and give them to her. And I think a picnic by the river would be nice. I feel simplicity can be underrated." He smiled at the the thought of it all.



Hope: She blushed. "I know that, for some weird reason, he likes me, and fine, if you must insist with that curious look on your face, yes I like him back. But it doesn't matter. If I don't go out with him, I'll break both of our hearts. But if I do go out with him, well, let's put it this way, how long do you think it will take for the parties -yes, multiple- who are tracking me to find me? Don't answer, I have maybe until the end of the week, tops. And I know what will happen if they find me. Even if I am lucky enough, I have to run at the end of the summer if I want to get a good start. Either way it'll hurt him, and I couldn't stand it if I hurt Jay." The name was barely out of her mouth when she realized she had said it, and blushed deep red.

Mike: "That sounds fine Jay. Well then, problem solved."



Orreed said:


> OOC: I like both of those ideas. They'd be played very differently, so I'd choose which one sounds more fun to play.



OOC: That doesn't help me choose!

Sorry this is late, had dinner.


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Oh cool that's nice." He laughed. "I'm sure Gordon you'd look very pretty with a necklace."



Gordon: he rolled his eyes. "Have you seen the stuff we wear in Asgard?"

Thora: "A picnic? How romantic!" She sighed. "Of corse, no one here likes me. Or anywhere."

Gordon: he put his arm around his sister. "You're a hopeless romantic."

Thora: "Shut it." She punched him.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: Kari was looking for Eric.



Eric: he saw Kari walking around, she looked confused. He walked over. "Is everything alright, Kari?"


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: he saw Kari walking around, she looked confused. He walked over. "Is everything alright, Kari?"



Kari: "I was wondering if I could talk to you about Richard. Do you think he is a nice guy?"


----------



## Cinderella8

OOC Did I miss anything? Today was insanely busy. Putting up tents is hard.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Did I miss anything? Today was insanely busy. Putting up tents is hard.



OOC: Balthazar answered Peter. Nothing much happened. Everyone else is pretty much just talking.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "I was wondering if I could talk to you about Richard. Do you think he is a nice guy?"



Eric: "Yeah, I suppose."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "Yeah, I suppose."



Kari: "I wanted to know if I could trust you with something. Is it okay if I tell you something very important?"


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "Indeed it is. Nephew of Kalabar."
> 
> Britannia: "Correct."


Peter: He almost wished Missy wanted revenge. Using his strength he could knock this Balthazar dude into next Friday. "Um, who's Kalabar?"


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "I wanted to know if I could trust you with something. Is it okay if I tell you something very important?"



Eric: "Of corse, Kari."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "Of corse, Kari."



Kari: "Do you like anyone? I think I might like someone."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "Do you like anyone? I think I might like someone."



Eric: "Well, I sorta like one girl. Why do you ask?"


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: He almost wished Missy wanted revenge. Using his strength he could knock this Balthazar dude into next Friday. "Um, who's Kalabar?"



Balthazar: He sucuessfully managed to keep his temper under control. He said, "Kalabar is the main villain in Halloweentown. My cousin Kal is the main villain in the second movie."


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Could someone catch me up?


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "Well, I sorta like one girl. Why do you ask?"



Kari: "Because I was asking you for some advice on how to ask a guy out. Do you think you could give me advice on what to say to him?"


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Could someone catch me up?



OOC: Mostly talking. We're trying to get Jay and Hope together.

Anyway, since Chao, Jiang and Hope all ride horses, I got the idea that maybe all of the camp's riders should go and compete in a riding competition. They could race, or jump, or there could be other events, and those not competing could go to cheer their friends on. What do you think?


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "Because I was asking you for some advice on how to ask a guy out. Do you think you could give me advice on what to say to him?"



Eric: he sat down on a bench. "Well, just tell him how you feel. Invite him to have a picnic or something."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: he sat down on a bench. "Well, just tell him how you feel. Invite him to have a picnic or something."



Kari: "Where would you want to go if you were going on a date with me?" she said. "I just don't know how to ask my crush out. I've never had to ask a guy out on a date before."


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: He sucuessfully managed to keep his temper under control. He said, "Kalabar is the main villain in Halloweentown. My cousin Kal is the main villain in the second movie."


Peter: "Oh, you're an Anti," he said without realizing he'd said it out loud.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "Oh, you're an Anti," he said without realizing he'd said it out loud.



Balthazar: "Yes." he said.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "Where would you want to go if you were going on a date with me?" she said. "I just don't know how to ask my crush out. I've never had to ask a guy out on a date before."



Eric: "Since we're at a camp, maybe to the beach. I'm not sure."


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "Yes." he said.


Peter: "Ah." He decided he'd ask why on earth Missy would date an Anti later. "Well, I think I've seen Halloweentown, may e a few years ago... Fill me in, who exactly is Kalabar?"


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "Since we're at a camp, maybe to the beach. I'm not sure."



Kari: "That might be fun. Do you think my crush would go to the beach?"

Balthazar: "Kalabar is the town mayor in Halloweentown. He got rid of the mortals by freezing them and that stupid Marni Cromwell defeated him." he said. "Why don't you tell me who you're related to?"


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "That might be fun. Do you think my crush would go to the beach?"
> 
> Balthazar: "Kalabar is the town mayor in Halloweentown. He got rid of the mortals by freezing them and that stupid Marni Cromwell defeated him." he said. "Why don't you tell me who you're related to?"



Eric: "It really depends who it is. I for one enjoy the beach, but I don't know about your crush."


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "That might be fun. Do you think my crush would go to the beach?"
> 
> Balthazar: "Kalabar is the town mayor in Halloweentown. He got rid of the mortals by freezing them and that stupid Marni Cromwell defeated him." he said. "Why don't you tell me who you're related to?"


Peter: Now he was REALLY wondering why Missy would date him. (OOC lol no offense) "I'm the son of Hercules and Megara," he said.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "It really depends who it is. I for one enjoy the beach, but I don't know about your crush."



Kari: "He's the sweetest guy. One of the best. He's the bravest."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: "He's the sweetest guy. One of the best. He's the bravest."



Eric: "Richard?" He asked.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: Now he was REALLY wondering why Missy would date him. (OOC lol no offense) "I'm the son of Hercules and Megara," he said.



OOC: Lol np.

Balthazar: "Oh, you mean the punk who's a zero. Interesting."

Kari: "Yeah, but I will never know how you guessed it. Do I make it too obvious? Do you think I need to be more subtle?"


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> OOC: Lol np.
> 
> Balthazar: "Oh, you mean the punk who's a zero. Interesting."
> 
> Kari: "Yeah, but I will never know how you guessed it. Do I make it too obvious? Do you think I need to be more subtle?"


Peter: His eyes widened. "_Punk_? _Zero_? Get your mythology right, dude. Hercules was a _hero_, and I inherited his strength," he added.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: His eyes widened. "_Punk_? _Zero_? Get your mythology right, dude. Hercules was a _hero_, and I inherited his strength," he added.



Missy: She prayed Peter wouldn't do anything stupid.

Balthazar: He quickly cast a spell that made Peter freeze. 

Britannia: "He's frozen!"

Missy: "Oh great."

Balthazar: "And he will remain frozen like that for the rest of his life, unless I decide to unfreeze him."


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Missy: She prayed Peter wouldn't do anything stupid.
> 
> Balthazar: He quickly cast a spell that made Peter freeze.
> 
> Britannia: "He's frozen!"
> 
> Missy: "Oh great."
> 
> Balthazar: "And he will remain frozen like that for the rest of his life, unless I decide to unfreeze him."


OOC Why did I LOVE what he just did? 

Peter: He felt himself freeze up. Great. 

OOC Not sure if they can think when frozen or what


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Hope: She blushed. "I know that, for some weird reason, he likes me, and fine, if you must insist with that curious look on your face, yes I like him back. But it doesn't matter. If I don't go out with him, I'll break both of our hearts. But if I do go out with him, well, let's put it this way, how long do you think it will take for the parties -yes, multiple- who are tracking me to find me? Don't answer, I have maybe until the end of the week, tops. And I know what will happen if they find me. Even if I am lucky enough, I have to run at the end of the summer if I want to get a good start. Either way it'll hurt him, and I couldn't stand it if I hurt Jay." The name was barely out of her mouth when she realized she had said it, and blushed deep red.
> 
> Mike: "That sounds fine Jay. Well then, problem solved."
> 
> 
> 
> OOC: That doesn't help me choose!
> 
> Sorry this is late, had dinner.



OOC: No problem. Well I vote he got frozen but that's just me. 

Jay: "Fine?" He looked worried. "Is that mean it's a stupid idea?

Evelyn: "It's really not weird Jay likes you, I don't know why you think that. Here's my view on it. A week going out with someone is better than never. And Hope don't worry, you are very safe here at camp with us. Everything is going to be OK."


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Why did I LOVE what he just did?
> 
> Peter: He felt himself freeze up. Great.
> 
> OOC Not sure if they can think when frozen or what



OOC: I don't either, so we'll pretend they can. 

Balthazar: "Get it straight, nobody here messes around with me or they'll end up frozen burned anything you can think of."

Missy: "Just shut up."

Balthazar: "Watch your tongue."

Missy: Missy frowned.


----------



## Cinderella8

Peter: He wondered what to do next. He decided if he ever got out of this he would tell Missy to pick better boyfriends.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> OOC: Lol np.
> 
> Balthazar: "Oh, you mean the punk who's a zero. Interesting."
> 
> Kari: "Yeah, but I will never know how you guessed it. Do I make it too obvious? Do you think I need to be more subtle?"



Eric: "Kari, you have been sorta googling over him since he got here." He smiled. He felt his heart shatter a little, but he knew that no one would ever really like him, so he shrugged it off. He was glad to be helping his friend.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "Kari, you have been sorta googling over him since he got here." He smiled. He felt his heart shatter a little, but he knew that no one would ever really like him, so he shrugged it off. He was glad to be helping his friend.



OOC: Aw, poor Eric. 

Kari: She blushed pink. She said, "It's just that I don't know if he likes me."


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Could someone catch me up?


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OOC: No problem. Well I vote he got frozen but that's just me.
> 
> Jay: "Fine?" He looked worried. "Is that mean it's a stupid idea?
> 
> Evelyn: "It's really not weird Jay likes you, I don't know why you think that. Here's my view on it. A week going out with someone is better than never. And Hope don't worry, you are very safe here at camp with us. Everything is going to be OK."



Mike: Inside his head he was laughing, but in reality he looked serious. "No, when I said it was fine I meant it was a good idea."

Hope: "Because I'm a mo- I'm dangerous," she said instantly. She paused. "Do you really think I'm safe?"

OOC: Hmm...  I think I will make him frozen, because it explains why he never talks about his mom, because she's not around...I think she was Peggy Carter, and maybe Hollywood got some things mixed up and so what's in the movie wasn't completely true, instead like Steve and Peggy had known each other already, and had been secretly married or something......idk, I'll figure it out.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Could someone catch me up?


OOC Just some talking, Eric just broke my heart a little, and Balthazar has frozen Peter


----------



## Fairywings

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Mostly talking. We're trying to get Jay and Hope together.
> 
> Anyway, since Chao, Jiang and Hope all ride horses, I got the idea that maybe all of the camp's riders should go and compete in a riding competition. They could race, or jump, or there could be other events, and those not competing could go to cheer their friends on. What do you think?



OOC: This is what I posted the last time you asked.


----------



## The Villianess

Missy: "Perhaps you could let Peter go, just this once."

Britannia: "Peter didn't know you were insulted, not his fault."

Missy: "Is this an Anti sticking up for an SOD?"

Britannia: "Is it not okay for me to help out my friend's family?"

Missy: "Please unfreeze him."

Britannia: "Just this once."

Balthazar: "Um, no."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> OOC: Aw, poor Eric.
> 
> Kari: She blushed pink. She said, "It's just that I don't know if he likes me."



Eric: "Want me to talk to him for you?"


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Missy: "Perhaps you could let Peter go, just this once."
> 
> Britannia: "Peter didn't know you were insulted, not his fault."
> 
> Missy: "Is this an Anti sticking up for an SOD?"
> 
> Britannia: "Is it not okay for me to help out my friend's family?"
> 
> Missy: "Please unfreeze him."
> 
> Britannia: "Just this once."
> 
> Balthazar: "Um, no."


OOC Wow. I can tell Peter and Balthazar will be besties!!! lol I had to say that.

Peter: He tried to use his strength, but it wasn't much help. Maybe Phil was right, he should work out more...

OOC Unless you were planning for me to use his strength to get out or something


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Just some talking, Eric just broke my heart a little, and Balthazar has frozen Peter



OOC: sorry, lol.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Wow. I can tell Peter and Balthazar will be besties!!! lol I had to say that.
> 
> Peter: He tried to use his strength, but it wasn't much help. Maybe Phil was right, he should work out more...
> 
> OOC Unless you were planning for me to use his strength to get out or something



OOC: It doesn't matter. Technically Peter is a demigod so he might be able to break the spell but Balthazar is the one in control anyway.

Balthazar: "I think not. Like ever."



Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "Want me to talk to him for you?"



Kari: "Could you?"


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> OOC: It doesn't matter. Technically Peter is a demigod so he might be able to break the spell but Balthazar is the one in control anyway.
> 
> Balthazar: "I think not. Like ever."
> 
> Kari: "Could you?"



Eric: "Of corse! And Kari, I'm just wondering, but why in the world would he not like you? You're pretty, funny, smart, and you always smell like flowers." He blushed slightly. "I'll be right back." He started walking over to the location of Kari's crush.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> OOC: It doesn't matter. Technically Peter is a demigod so he might be able to break the spell but Balthazar is the one in control anyway.
> 
> Balthazar: "I think not. Like ever."
> 
> 
> 
> Kari: "Could you?"


OOC Okay

Peter: He tried again. He just couldn't move. Now would be a good time for some godly help... Peter thought. A second passed. Nothing. _Gee, thanks, Grandpa..._


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Okay
> 
> Peter: He tried again. He just couldn't move. Now would be a good time for some godly help... Peter thought. A second passed. Nothing. _Gee, thanks, Grandpa..._



OOC: Lol I had to laugh at that last part!


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Okay
> 
> Peter: He tried again. He just couldn't move. Now would be a good time for some godly help... Peter thought. A second passed. Nothing. _Gee, thanks, Grandpa..._



OOC: LOL

Britannia: "Please."

Balthazar: "He shouldn't have disrespected the most powerful wizard in all of Halloweentown, aside from Sinisters."



Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "Of corse! And Kari, I'm just wondering, but why in the world would he not like you? You're pretty, funny, smart, and you always smell like flowers." He blushed slightly. "I'll be right back." He started walking over to the location of Kari's crush.



Kari: Kari blushed as he walked away.

Richard: Richard was sitting down by his cabin, looking around quietly.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> OOC: LOL
> 
> Britannia: "Please."
> 
> Balthazar: "He shouldn't have disrespected the most powerful wizard in all of Halloweentown, aside from Sinisters."
> 
> 
> 
> Kari: Kari blushed as he walked away.
> 
> Richard: Richard was sitting down by his cabin, looking around quietly.


Peter: He was hitting his head on a wall in his mind.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: He was hitting his head on a wall in his mind.



Missy: Missy suddenly got a brilliant idea. She said, "You are the most powerful sorcerer whom has ever walked the earth. Let me bow at your feet, Balthazar."

Balthazar: He finally released Peter as he stood taller. He said, "I shall let you bow at my feet, servant."

OOC: Peter may punch him. He's asking for it.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> OOC: LOL
> 
> Britannia: "Please."
> 
> Balthazar: "He shouldn't have disrespected the most powerful wizard in all of Halloweentown, aside from Sinisters."
> 
> Kari: Kari blushed as he walked away.
> 
> Richard: Richard was sitting down by his cabin, looking around quietly.



Eric: "Hi, Richard. Can I talk to you? It's about our little miss Kari."


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Missy: Missy suddenly got a brilliant idea. She said, "You are the most powerful sorcerer whom has ever walked the earth. Let me bow at your feet, Balthazar."
> 
> Balthazar: He finally released Peter as he stood taller. He said, "I shall let you bow at my feet, servant."
> 
> OOC: Peter may punch him. He's asking for it.


Peter: He felt himself be freed and grinned. He pulled his fist back. "I shall enjoy this." The. He gave Balthazar a punch in the gut, not usig his full strength, or he might _seriously_ hurt the guy. But hard enough for his content.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Mike: Inside his head he was laughing, but in reality he looked serious. "No, when I said it was fine I meant it was a good idea."
> 
> Hope: "Because I'm a mo- I'm dangerous," she said instantly. She paused. "Do you really think I'm safe?"
> 
> OOC: Hmm...  I think I will make him frozen, because it explains why he never talks about his mom, because she's not around...I think she was Peggy Carter, and maybe Hollywood got some things mixed up and so what's in the movie wasn't completely true, instead like Steve and Peggy had known each other already, and had been secretly married or something......idk, I'll figure it out.



Jay: he looked relieved. "Okay great. Thanks you guys. See you later!" He headed to rental shack to rent a basket, the field to pick the purple/green roses, and headed to the mess hall to get the food. 

Evelyn: She looked at her seriously. "You _are_ safe here. S.H.I.E.L.D. is making sure you're protected. Plus you all have you're friends here to protect you."

OOC: Okay sounds cool.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: He felt himself be freed and grinned. He pulled his fist back. "I shall enjoy this." The. He gave Balthazar a punch in the gut, not usig his full strength, or he might _seriously_ hurt the guy. But hard enough for his content.



Balthazar: "Oof." he groaned as he clutched his stomach. "Why you bloody-"

Britannia: Britannia kicked Balthazar so hard in the face that he fell over. "Idiot."

*Meanwhile...*

Richard: "Kari? Sure, tell me."


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "Oof." he groaned as he clutched his stomach. "Why you bloody-"
> 
> Britannia: Britannia kicked Balthazar so hard in the face that he fell over. "Idiot."
> 
> *Meanwhile...*
> 
> Richard: "Kari? Sure, tell me."


Peter: "What was that again, about my dad being a zero?"


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "Oof." he groaned as he clutched his stomach. "Why you bloody-"
> 
> Britannia: Britannia kicked Balthazar so hard in the face that he fell over. "Idiot."
> 
> Meanwhile...
> 
> Richard: "Kari? Sure, tell me."



Eric: "Do you think she's pretty?"


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "What was that again, about my dad being a zero?"



Balthazar: He spat out some blood from his teeth. "Did she have to kick me that hard? Your dad is the biggest zero I've ever met."

Britannia: She exchanged a look with Missy as she stepped forward. "I thought you would've remembered that I am one of the toughest girls you will ever meet. Don't you remember when I beat you up after I found out you cheated on me?"

OOC: Now "Zero to Hero" is stuck in my head.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: he looked relieved. "Okay great. Thanks you guys. See you later!" He headed to rental shack to rent a basket, the field to pick the purple/green roses, and headed to the mess hall to get the food.
> 
> Evelyn: She looked at her seriously. "You _are_ safe here. S.H.I.E.L.D. is making sure you're protected. Plus you all have you're friends here to protect you."
> 
> OOC: Okay sounds cool.



Mike: "See you later!" When Jay left he texted Evelyn, _Mission complete. How's it going over there?_

Hope: "SHIELD," she murmured, a wry smile on her face. The Banners never could keep SHIELD off their trail, especially not since the Chitauri. "I guess I'll go out with him, if he asks. Are sure he likes me?"


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Mike: "See you later!" When Jay left he texted Evelyn, Mission complete. How's it going over there?
> 
> Hope: "SHIELD," she murmured, a wry smile on her face. The Banners never could keep SHIELD off their trail, especially not since the Chitauri. "I guess I'll go out with him, if he asks. Are sure he likes me?"



Thora: she squealed and hugged Mike. "That was awesome!" She kissed his cheek, then realized. "Oh, oops, sorry. I forgot, we do that in Asgard, but apparently not here."

Gordon: "No we do-"

Thora: she covered Gordon's mouth quickly.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "Do you think she's pretty?"



Richard: "I think she's one of the most exotic girls I've ever met." he answered. "Why?"


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Richard: "I think she's one of the most exotic girls I've ever met." he answered. "Why?"



Eric: "Is there a chance that you would go out with her?" He asked, holding his hands behind his back.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "Is there a chance that you would go out with her?" He asked, holding his hands behind his back.



Richard: "Sure," he said. "But I highly doubt that she'd ask me."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Richard: "Sure," he said. "But I highly doubt that she'd ask me."



Eric: "Wait here, please." He walked over to Kari. "He's all yours." He smiled at her. "Go get'm tiger."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she squealed and hugged Mike. "That was awesome!" She kissed his cheek, then realized. "Oh, oops, sorry. I forgot, we do that in Asgard, but apparently not here."
> 
> Gordon: "No we do-"
> 
> Thora: she covered Gordon's mouth quickly.



Mike: "My work here is done." He rolled his eyes playfully at the twins. "Once Evelyn is finished with Hope, we can go find Evelyn and hang out."


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Mike: "My work here is done." He rolled his eyes playfully at the twins. "Once Evelyn is finished with Hope, we can go find Evelyn and hang out."



Thora: she nodded.

Gordon: "I still want that necklace."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Mike: "See you later!" When Jay left he texted Evelyn, _Mission complete. How's it going over there?_
> 
> Hope: "SHIELD," she murmured, a wry smile on her face. The Banners never could keep SHIELD off their trail, especially not since the Chitauri. "I guess I'll go out with him, if he asks. Are sure he likes me?"



Evelyn: "That's great!" She laughed. "Oh my goodness, it's so obvious. I've never seen him get so excited about anything, even archery. And he really geeks out over that. You two would be adorable!" She saw Mike's text and replied when Hope wasn't looking. _Just completed mine. Good work Mike! We're still chatting, what's Jay up to?_


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she nodded.
> 
> Gordon: "I still want that necklace."



Mike: "I'll get you one at some point, no worries."



Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "That's great!" She laughed. "Oh my goodness, it's so obvious. I've never seen him get so excited about anything, even archery. And he really geeks out over that. You two would be adorable!" She saw Mike's text and replied when Hope wasn't looking. _Just completed mine. Good work Mike! We're still chatting, what's Jay up to?_



Hope: For the first time, she smiled. She also blushed. "Thanks Evelyn. I'm glad you're okay with me dating your brother. Should I, um, go find him?"

Mike: _Splendid, thanks! Exact location who knows, he left to get ready to go out with Hope again, he's got plans this time._ He sent the text, then his phone began to ring. He looked at it and sighed. It was Coulson. Again. Coulson was a great guy, a good man, and he had come out to all of Mike's games and meets. But Coulson was just as obsessed with him as he was with his father, and since Mike was a minor, apparently it was okay to call him at all hours of the day, just to check up on him.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Mike: "I'll get you one at some point, no worries."
> 
> Hope: For the first time, she smiled. She also blushed. "Thanks Evelyn. I'm glad you're okay with me dating your brother. Should I, um, go find him?"
> 
> Mike: Splendid, thanks! Exact location who knows, he left to get ready to go out with Hope again, he's got plans this time. He sent the text, then his phone began to ring. He looked at it and sighed. It was Coulson. Again. Coulson was a great guy, a good man, and he had come out to all of Mike's games and meets. But Coulson was just as obsessed with him as he was with his father, and since Mike was a minor, apparently it was okay to call him at all hours of the day, just to check up on him.



Gordon: he laughed.

Thora: she gazed in awe at Mike's phone.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Mike: "I'll get you one at some point, no worries."
> 
> Hope: For the first time, she smiled. She also blushed. "Thanks Evelyn. I'm glad you're okay with me dating your brother. Should I, um, go find him?"
> 
> Mike: Splendid, thanks! Exact location who knows, he left to get ready to go out with Hope again, he's got plans this time. He sent the text, then his phone began to ring. He looked at it and sighed. It was Coulson. Again. Coulson was a great guy, a good man, and he had come out to all of Mike's games and meets. But Coulson was just as obsessed with him as he was with his father, and since Mike was a minor, apparently it was okay to call him at all hours of the day, just to check up on him.



OCC: OMG Coulson XD That is too funny. I'm excited for his call.

Evelyn: She gave Hope a hug. "Of course. Well it's wierd to see him date but I'm glad it's you." After Hope asked the question, someone knocked on the door. She grinned. "I think that's for you."

Jay: He stood at the door, inside actually really nervous. He had on a nicer outfit, the picnic basket, and flowers.

Evelyn: She texted Mike back,"OK thanks Mike. I think he's here now Hope is really happy."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OCC: OMG Coulson XD That is too funny. I'm excited for his call.
> 
> Evelyn: She gave Hope a hug. "Of course. Well it's wierd to see him date but I'm glad it's you." After Hope asked the question, someone knocked on the door. She grinned. "I think that's for you."
> 
> Jay: He stood at the door, inside actually really nervous. He had on a nicer outfit, the picnic basket, and flowers.
> 
> Evelyn: "OK thanks Mike I think hes



OOC: You can do Coulson if you want, you did a good job at him with the bets, I just thought a call from Coulson would be good comedy even if Mike didn't answer.

Hope: She looked at her torn jeans. "Dang it, forgot about that. Oh well, I'll just go, can't keep him waiting," she muttered and headed to the door.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: You can do Coulson if you want, you did a good job at him with the bets, I just thought a call from Coulson would be good comedy even if Mike didn't answer.
> 
> Hope: She looked at her torn jeans. "Dang it, forgot about that. Oh well, I'll just go, can't keep him waiting," she muttered and headed to the door.



OOC: Okay sure. It would be good comedy.

Coulson: He called Mike via Bluetooth driving home in his car named Lola. Waiting, he tapped his fingers on the wheel, hoping for a response. 

Jay: He waited at the door.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OOC: Okay sure. It would be good comedy.
> 
> Coulson: He called Mike via Bluetooth driving home in his car named Lola. Waiting, he tapped his fingers on the wheel, hoping for a response.
> 
> Jay: He waited at the door.



Mike: He sighed, and picked up the phone. "Michael Rogers speaking."

Hope: She met him at the door, smiling. "Hey Jay!"


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Mike: He sighed, and picked up the phone. "Michael Rogers speaking."
> 
> Hope: She met him at the door, smiling. "Hey Jay!"



Coulson: His face lit up when he heard Mike's voice. "Hey Mike! It's Uncle Phil! How was my favorite hero's first day at summer camp?!?!" 

Jay: He was relieved and thrilled Hope was here. "Hello Lovely!" He handed her the boquet and started to blush. "I was wondering if you'd like to join me for a picnic dinner?"


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Coulson: His face lit up when he heard Mike's voice. "Hey Mike! It's Uncle Phil! How was my favorite hero's first day at summer camp?!?!"
> 
> Jay: He was relieved and thrilled Hope was here. "Hello Lovely!" He handed her the boquet and started to blush. "I was wondering if you'd like to join me for a picnic dinner?"



Mike: He sighed in his head. "Hey. It's not bad, Gordon and Jay and the whole crew are here, though you probably already knew that, but anyway we've been hanging out."

Hope: She took the bouquet and grinned, her face lighting up. "They're beautiful, thank you! Of course I would like to join you," she said, taking his hand.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Mike: He sighed in his head. "Hey. It's not bad, Gordon and Jay and the whole crew are here, though you probably already knew that, but anyway we've been hanging out."
> 
> Hope: She took the bouquet and grinned, her face lighting up. "They're beautiful, thank you! Of course I would like to join you," she said, taking his hand.



Coulson: "Awwh it makes me so happy to see the Avengers kids assembling! You all are growing up so fast. I remember watching you and your father sleeping. I mean, I was present during while you two were sleeping."


Jay: "Great, and you're welcome!" This was going really well. He really liked holding Hope's hand... He started swinging it a little playfully while walking to the river.

Evelyn: She waved goodbye as the couple left. She chuckled to herself as she felt like a parent.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: He spat out some blood from his teeth. "Did she have to kick me that hard? Your dad is the biggest zero I've ever met."
> 
> Britannia: She exchanged a look with Missy as she stepped forward. "I thought you would've remembered that I am one of the toughest girls you will ever meet. Don't you remember when I beat you up after I found out you cheated on me?"
> 
> OOC: Now "Zero to Hero" is stuck in my head.



OOC Now that I read it it's also stuck in my head 

Wow, in the new Slugterra last night, Eli actually made a GOOD choice?  Whaaaaat? 

Peter: He laughed. "You got beat up by a girl?"


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Now that I read it it's also stuck in my head
> 
> Wow, in the new Slugterra last night, Eli actually made a GOOD choice?  Whaaaaat?
> 
> Peter: He laughed. "You got beat up by a girl?"



OOC: Lol! 

Balthazar: "No, I simply ticked off the _wrong_ girl." he said. "Anyway, I thought we were on the matter of how terrible your father's strength is."

Britannia: "Balthazar, you are not going to win this argument. Ever." Britannia said.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> OOC: Lol!
> 
> Balthazar: "No, I simply ticked off the _wrong_ girl." he said. "Anyway, I thought we were on the matter of how terrible your father's strength is."
> 
> Britannia: "Balthazar, you are not going to win this argument. Ever." Britannia said.


Peter: "Ohkay then. And my father's strength isn't terrible, would you like another demonstration?"

OOC I counted, Eli made TWO good choices! New record!!!!


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "Ohkay then. And my father's strength isn't terrible, would you like another demonstration?"
> 
> OOC I counted, Eli made TWO good choices! New record!!!!



OOC: *claps hands* Yay!

Balthazar: "Another demonstration of your weak punch?" he asked. 

Britannia: She lifted him off the ground by the collar of his shirt. She hissed, "I will take you down right here in this Mess Hall."

Balthazar: "So you want detention in that little happiness cabin-" he began.

Britannia: She snarled, "Demonstration."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Coulson: "Awwh it makes me so happy to see the Avengers kids assembling! You all are growing up so fast. I remember watching you and your father sleeping. I mean, I was present during while you two were sleeping."
> 
> 
> Jay: "Great, and you're welcome!" This was going really well. He really liked holding Hope's hand... He started swinging it a little playfully while walking to the river.
> 
> Evelyn: She waved goodbye as the couple left. She chuckled to herself as she felt like a parent.



Mike: "Yeah...it's great Coulson." Well that was awkward. "So, um, how is everybody up there in New York?"

Hope: She grinned as they walked along, their hands swinging by their sides.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> OOC: *claps hands* Yay!
> 
> Balthazar: "Another demonstration of your weak punch?" he asked.
> 
> Britannia: She lifted him off the ground by the collar of his shirt. She hissed, "I will take you down right here in this Mess Hall."
> 
> Balthazar: "So you want detention in that little happiness cabin-" he began.
> 
> Britannia: She snarled, "Demonstration."


Peter: He shrugged. "You're asking for it." He gave another punch, using about half his power.

OOC And he figured out a conspiracy, but not the really important one, just an obvious one, but I guess that still counts...


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: He shrugged. "You're asking for it." He gave another punch, using about half his power.
> 
> OOC And he figured out a conspiracy, but not the really important one, just an obvious one, but I guess that still counts...



OOC: At least it was an obvious conspiracy. There would be some concern if he didn't figure out the obvious one, lol.

Balthazar: Balthazar was on the ground again. He muttered some of his language under his breath, then stood up as he searched his spellbook. 

Britannia: Britannia kicked the spellbook out of his hand.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> OOC: At least it was an obvious conspiracy. There would be some concern if he didn't figure out the obvious one, lol.
> 
> Balthazar: Balthazar was on the ground again. He muttered some of his language under his breath, then stood up as he searched his spellbook.
> 
> Britannia: Britannia kicked the spellbook out of his hand.


OOC Well both of them are semi obvious, but he got the more obvious one. High-five for Eli lol

Peter: He looked at the book Brittannia kicked. "What's that?"


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Well both of them are semi obvious, but he got the more obvious one. High-five for Eli lol
> 
> Peter: He looked at the book Brittannia kicked. "What's that?"



OOC: High-five! 

Balthazar: "My spellbook." he said. Then he picked it up and searched through the pages before using a simple spell to tie Missy up.

Missy: Missy sighed as the ropes tied up around her arms and realized that this was his second favorite spell.

Balthazar: He then used the spell to tie up Britannia.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> OOC: High-five!
> 
> Balthazar: "My spellbook." he said. Then he picked it up and searched through the pages before using a simple spell to tie Missy up.
> 
> Missy: Missy sighed as the ropes tied up around her arms and realized that this was his second favorite spell.
> 
> Balthazar: He then used the spell to tie up Britannia.


Peter: He clenched his fists. "Let them go," he ordered.

OOC Watching Kim Possible: A Sitch in Time. This is making my day.

Actually, I just realized it would've been better if he found out the less obvious one, because it would lead him to where his (and I guess Dustin's) dad is. Oh, well.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Mike: "Yeah...it's great Coulson." Well that was awkward. "So, um, how is everybody up there in New York?"
> 
> Hope: She grinned as they walked along, their hands swinging by their sides.



Coulson: "Pretty good. Well, we all miss you & the other kids but other then that good. Nothing much going on."

Jay: He continued walking to the river with Hope. "I bet you get to see a lot of exotic animals in Brazil." He laughed. "The most exotic I'v seen not in a zoo was a black bear camping, it's pathetic."

Evelyn: She now had the cabin to herself. Evelyn wondered if she should see what the other Avengers kids were doing. But then she got another idea. I mean if the Avengers asked she'd be happy to hang out. But if not she pulled out her phone and texted Luke. Keep you're friends close, enimes closer. "Hey Luke it's Evelyn. What's up?


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: He clenched his fists. "Let them go," he ordered.
> 
> OOC Watching Kim Possible: A Sitch in Time. This is making my day.
> 
> Actually, I just realized it would've been better if he found out the less obvious one, because it would lead him to where his (and I guess Dustin's) dad is. Oh, well.



OOC: I LOVE Sitch in Time. Is it wrong that I still miss Kim Possible after all these years?

Balthazar: "Why are you gonna do about it, _zero_?" he asked. "Are you gonna punch me again, Peter? Are you gonna _hit_ me again, weakling?"


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> OOC: I LOVE Sitch in Time. Is it wrong that I still miss Kim Possible after all these years?
> 
> Balthazar: "Why are you gonna do about it, _zero_?" he asked. "Are you gonna punch me again, Peter? Are you gonna _hit_ me again, weakling?"


OOC lol I feel the exact same way 

Peter: "Well, you're asking for it," he said, grabbing Balthazar's shirt and holding him up a foot in the air.

OOC Going to town, back later


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Coulson: "Pretty good. Well, we all miss you & the other kids but other then that good. Nothing much going on."
> 
> Jay: He continued walking to the river with Hope. "I bet you get to see a lot of exotic animals in Brazil." He laughed. "The most exotic I'v seen not in a zoo was a black bear camping, it's pathetic."
> 
> Evelyn: She now had the cabin to herself. Evelyn wondered if she should see what the other Avengers kids were doing. But then she got another idea. I mean if the Avengers asked she'd be happy to hang out. But if not she pulled out her phone and texted Luke. Keep you're friends close, enimes closer. "Hey Luke it's Evelyn. What's up?



Mike: "Well it's good to hear New York hasn't been blown up or anything."

Hope: "A few. Most aren't exactly friendly to people."


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC lol I feel the exact same way
> 
> Peter: "Well, you're asking for it," he said, grabbing Balthazar's shirt and holding him up a foot in the air.
> 
> OOC Going to town, back later



OOC: Bye! 

Balthazar: He looked down with a blank expression on his face, but inside his mind he already knew where this was going. This was just like what happened with Britannia, but this time it was really going to majorly injure him. He held the spell book tightly in his hand. Balthazar said, "You wouldn't want to spend a few days in cabin detention, considering that's the place where all the Anti's go where they will rip a poor _defenseless_ SOD to shreads."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Mike: "Well it's good to hear New York hasn't been blown up or anything."
> 
> Hope: "A few. Most aren't exactly friendly to people."



Jay: "That's too bad. I guess the world can't be like a cartoon!" They arrived at a nice spot. There was a gaint tree with soft grass around it by the river. "This is a nice spot." He took out the blanket and spread it on the ground and then pulled out the food & sliverware. 

Coulson: "That's for sure!" Daydreaming about Cap Coulson ran over a nail in the road and his tire started to inflate. "No Lola!!!! Sorry Mike, I just ran over a nail, I got to go. Call me anytime. Maybe I'll read you a bedtime story over Skype tonight! I hate leaving you. Bye!"


----------



## 1elle2

OOC: Could someone catch me up? I traveled and forgot my phone charger so I haven't been able to read any.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "That's too bad. I guess the world can't be like a cartoon!" They arrived at a nice spot. There was a gaint tree with soft grass around it by the river. "This is a nice spot." He took out the blanket and spread it on the ground and then pulled out the food & sliverware.
> 
> Coulson: "That's for sure!" Daydreaming about Cap Coulson ran over a nail in the road and his tire started to inflate. "No Lola!!!! Sorry Mike, I just ran over a nail, I got to go. Call me anytime. Maybe I'll read you a bedtime story over Skype tonight! I hate leaving you. Bye!"



Mike: "Ouch. Hope you can fix it. I'll be fine without one Phil, technically I'm 85 years old or so. Talk to you later!" He hung up, shaking his head. "That is the fourth time he's called me since I left," he informed his friends.

Hope: She sat down as he pulled everything together. "Wow, you thought of everything, this is great!"

OOC: My math: Mike is currently 15 going on 16. Two years ago in the Battle of New York, shortly after he and Cap were woken, he was 13 going on 14. That was also his age just before he was frozen, they pretended he was 16 or so in the war and after the experiment no one could tell he wasn't anyway. It's been about 70 years since he was frozen, but he didn't age during that time, so when he was unfrozen he was about 83 and now he is about 85.


----------



## 1elle2

OOC: Holy crud! Coulson had a kid now? I missed a lot.


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> OOC: Could someone catch me up? I traveled and forgot my phone charger so I haven't been able to read any.



OOC: Mostly talking, Jay and Hope are on the verge of getting together, Mike just hung up the phone with Coulson, I think there's a fight between Balthazar, Peter, Missy and Britannia going on.


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> OOC: Holy crud! Coulson had a kid now? I missed a lot.



OOC: No he doesn't. Mike is Cap's son.


----------



## 1elle2

OOC: Okay. I mis-read that. Thanks!


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Mike: "Ouch. Hope you can fix it. I'll be fine without one Phil, technically I'm 85 years old or so. Talk to you later!" He hung up, shaking his head. "That is the fourth time he's called me since I left," he informed his friends.
> 
> Hope: She sat down as he pulled everything together. "Wow, you thought of everything, this is great!"
> 
> OOC: My math: Mike is currently 15 going on 16. Two years ago in the Battle of New York, shortly after he and Cap were woken, he was 13 going on 14. That was also his age just before he was frozen, they pretended he was 16 or so in the war and after the experiment no one could tell he wasn't anyway. It's been about 70 years since he was frozen, but he didn't age during that time, so when he was unfrozen he was about 83 and now he is about 85.



OCC: Sounds good. And FYI I'm getting ready and going to a singing lesson and lunch soon. 

Jay: He blushed. "I'm glad you like it." He served the food. There was chicken sandwiches, watermelon, carrots, cookies, and sodas.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OCC: Sounds good. And FYI I'm getting ready and going to a singing lesson and lunch soon.
> 
> Jay: He blushed. "I'm glad you like it." He served the food. There was chicken sandwiches, watermelon, carrots, cookies, and sodas.



OOC: Okay.

Hope: She dug in. "This is amazing, thanks." She was comfortably sitting next to him.


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Could someone catch me up? And who the heck is Coulson?


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Could someone catch me up? And who the heck is Coulson?



OOC: Look above to where we just caught up Noelle


----------



## Fairywings

fairywings said:


> ooc: Mostly talking. We're trying to get jay and hope together.
> 
> Anyway, since chao, jiang and hope all ride horses, i got the idea that maybe all of the camp's riders should go and compete in a riding competition. They could race, or jump, or there could be other events, and those not competing could go to cheer their friends on. What do you think?





fairywings said:


> ooc: This is what i posted the last time you asked.



ooc: ^


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Any idead on what my characters could do?


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> OOC: Bye!
> 
> Balthazar: He looked down with a blank expression on his face, but inside his mind he already knew where this was going. This was just like what happened with Britannia, but this time it was really going to majorly injure him. He held the spell book tightly in his hand. Balthazar said, "You wouldn't want to spend a few days in cabin detention, considering that's the place where all the Anti's go where they will rip a poor _defenseless_ SOD to shreads."



Peter: He narrowed his eyes. "Let them go, or I'll be fine with a cabin detention."



Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He clenched his fists. "And if she mentions my dad one morew time, she's gonna get a Rammstone." This behavior was rare from Dustin.


^I think this is the only thing I need you on, Noelle


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: He narrowed his eyes. "Let them go, or I'll be fine with a cabin detention."
> 
> 
> ^I think this is the only thing I need you on, Noelle



Balthazar: "Never." he said. "It's not like you can do much to me. They forgot whom exactly they were dealing with."


----------



## 1elle2

Eli: Dustin seemed angry. It would probably wear off in a few minutes.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "Never." he said. "It's not like you can do much to me. They forgot whom exactly they were dealing with."



Peter: "Do you wanna she what all I can do?" Thunder rumbled, it seemed off in the distance. He hopes that was his grandfather's way of letting him know he could be backed up, either that or weather. _Please be the first option._



1elle2 said:


> Eli: Dustin seemed angry. It would probably wear off in a few minutes.



Dustin: He continued with his rant. He felt like he had to blow off some steam. "I mean, she just be SO annoying, and I swear she brings up uncomfortable topics _just_ to get me!"


----------



## 1elle2

Eli: " She may be doing it on purpose, but she could just be trying to make friends. The topic might come up accidentally. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " She may be doing it on purpose, but she could just be trying to make friends. The topic might come up accidentally. "


Dustin: "'Making friends'? Her? No. And things like that don't just come up accidentally, absolutely nobody talks about what happened to my dad anymore, even back home."

OOC That is true. Eli was SO CLOSE in figuring out where Will is/was, and he still hasn't seen it -_-


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "Do you wanna she what all I can do?" Thunder rumbled, it seemed off in the distance. He hopes that was his grandfather's way of letting him know he could be backed up, either that or weather. _Please be the first option._
> 
> 
> 
> Dustin: He continued with his rant. He felt like he had to blow off some steam. "I mean, she just be SO annoying, and I swear she brings up uncomfortable topics _just_ to get me!"



Balthazar: He looked up coolly with his eyes rolled. He said, "Trying to scare me with thunder parade is so not going to work. Anyway, I have no interest in letting anyone go."

Britannia: Fortunately, Britannia knew that Balthazar was about to be injured for real if he didn't shut up. She replied, "You're an idiot."


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: He looked up coolly with his eyes rolled. He said, "Trying to scare me with thunder parade is so not going to work. Anyway, I have no interest in letting anyone go."
> 
> Britannia: Fortunately, Britannia knew that Balthazar was about to be injured for real if he didn't shut up. She replied, "You're an idiot."


Peter: "The thunder wasn't me," he said innocently. "Let them go or..." He looked around. "You're gonna go for quite the swim in the lake."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "'Making friends'? Her? No. And things like that don't just come up accidentally, absolutely nobody talks about what happened to my dad anymore, even back home."
> 
> OOC That is true. Eli was SO CLOSE in figuring out where Will is/was, and he still hasn't seen it -_-



Eli: He felt bad for him. Dustin had lost his dad ( sort of) and now had to deal with a Blakk. It stunk. 

Liam: He found Luke, angry. " What is up with Amber?!"


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "The thunder wasn't me," he said innocently. "Let them go or..." He looked around. "You're gonna go for quite the swim in the lake."



Balthazar: He made the spellbook disappear. He said, "Oh well, it appears that I misplaced my spellbook again."

Britannia: She tried her hardest not to roll her eyes. She said, "Real shame, because I would have thrown you off the mountain if you untied me."

Missy: "I would've helped."

Balthazar: "Well it's gone."

Missy: She frowned. "I'm _entirely_ convinced."


----------



## 1elle2

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Could someone catch me up? And who the heck is Coulson?



OOC: Coulson is a SHIELD agent. He is also obsessed with Captain America. In the avengers movie he died...


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Eli: He felt bad for him. Dustin had lost his dad ( sort of) and now had to deal with a Blakk. It stunk.
> 
> Liam: He found Luke, angry. " What is up with Amber?!"



Dustin: Dustin sighed and sat on the ground. He'd given himself quite the headache. He'd never lost it like that.

Luke: He smiled. "I have no idea what you are talking about."



The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: He made the spellbook disappear. He said, "Oh well, it appears that I misplaced my spellbook again."
> 
> Britannia: She tried her hardest not to roll her eyes. She said, "Real shame, because I would have thrown you off the mountain if you untied me."
> 
> Missy: "I would've helped."
> 
> Balthazar: "Well it's gone."
> 
> Missy: She frowned. "I'm _entirely_ convinced."



Peter: "Oooh, throwing him off the mountain, that's a good idea!"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: Dustin sighed and sat on the ground. He'd given himself quite the headache. He'd never lost it like that.
> 
> Luke: He smiled. "I have no idea what you are talking about."
> 
> Peter: "Oooh, throwing him off the mountain, that's a good idea!"



Liam: " She threw me into the cabin with her mind. What the heck?!"

Eli: " You've been carrying that stress with you for a while. You needed to cool off. "


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: Dustin sighed and sat on the ground. He'd given himself quite the headache. He'd never lost it like that.
> 
> Luke: He smiled. "I have no idea what you are talking about."
> 
> 
> 
> Peter: "Oooh, throwing him off the mountain, that's a good idea!"



Britannia: She grinned evilly. "He's always had this weird phobia of falling. Makes you wonder why he rides a broom."

Balthazar: "I do not! I am not afraid of falling, so your little lie isn't going to go as far as you hoped!"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: " She threw me into the cabin with her mind. What the heck?!"
> 
> Eli: " You've been carrying that stress with you for a while. You needed to cool off. "



Luke: "She did? Oh no, I missed that?!"

Dustin: He sighed. "I shouldn't need to. Eli didn't and doesn't, on the rare occasion dad comes up in a conversation, he always keeps his cool."

OOC He does. I've always wondered why.



The Villianess said:


> Britannia: She grinned evilly. "He's always had this weird phobia of falling. Makes you wonder why he rides a broom."
> 
> Balthazar: "I do not! I am not afraid of falling, so your little lie isn't going to go as far as you hoped!"



Peter: "So you wouldn't mind if I threw you up as far as I could, which is fairly high, and let you fall into the lake."

OOC First thing I came up with.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: "She did? Oh no, I missed that?!"
> 
> Dustin: He sighed. "I shouldn't need to. Eli didn't and doesn't, on the rare occasion dad comes up in a conversation, he always keeps his cool."
> 
> Peter: "So you wouldn't mind if I threw you up as far as I could, which is fairly high, and let you fall into the lake."
> 
> OOC First thing I came up with.



Liam: He sighed. " I'm so sick of heroes!"

Eli: " Only a few people can do that. The rest of us have to breathe. "


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: "She did? Oh no, I missed that?!"
> 
> Dustin: He sighed. "I shouldn't need to. Eli didn't and doesn't, on the rare occasion dad comes up in a conversation, he always keeps his cool."
> 
> OOC He does. I've always wondered why.
> 
> 
> 
> Peter: "So you wouldn't mind if I threw you up as far as I could, which is fairly high, and let you fall into the lake."
> 
> OOC First thing I came up with.



Balthazar: He managed to keep a straight face. He said, "Too bad we're not outside."

Britannia: She muttered, "Maybe Peter wouldn't throw you in the lake if you did the intelligent thing by just keeping your mouth shut."


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: He managed to keep a straight face. He said, "Too bad we're not outside."
> 
> Britannia: She muttered, "Maybe Peter wouldn't throw you in the lake if you did the intelligent thing by just keeping your mouth shut."


Peter: "I can break a wall with a hit, breaking a ceiling with you shouldn't be too hard, and Brittannia's right."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: He sighed. " I'm so sick of heroes!"
> 
> Eli: " Only a few people can do that. The rest of us have to breathe. "


Luke: "Yeah, well I get to deal with them a lot."

Dustin: He sighed. "I guess you're right," he said.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: "Yeah, well I get to deal with them a lot."
> 
> Dustin: He sighed. "I guess you're right," he said.



OOC: I texted you btw. 

Liam: " Do you have anything planned I could help with? Or are we just stuck here?"


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "I can break a wall with a hit, breaking a ceiling with you shouldn't be too hard, and Brittannia's right."



Britannia: "I always am." 

Balthazar: "She knows nothing!"

Britannia: "Missy and I are a lot smarter than you give us credit for. We figured out you were cheating on us despite your convincing lies."

Balthazar: He felt like hitting himself. He replied, "Well the zero isn't going to do anything stupid!"

Missy: Missy looked up at the sound of that. Missy said, "I honestly don't think you know what children of Hercules are capable of."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> OOC: I texted you btw.
> 
> Liam: " Do you have anything planned I could help with? Or are we just stuck here?"



Luke: "Well..." He made Amber walk up to him and Liam.

OOC Guess what was revealed about Pronto in the latest episode?



The Villianess said:


> Britannia: "I always am."
> 
> Balthazar: "She knows nothing!"
> 
> Britannia: "Missy and I are a lot smarter than you give us credit for. We figured out you were cheating on us despite your convincing lies."
> 
> Balthazar: He felt like hitting himself. He replied, "Well the zero isn't going to do anything stupid!"
> 
> Missy: Missy looked up at the sound of that. Missy said, "I honestly don't think you know what children of Hercules are capable of."



Peter: He tossed Balthazar up, ten feet in the air, and let him fall. "Just let them go."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: "Well..." He made Amber walk up to him and Liam.
> 
> OOC Guess what was revealed about Pronto in the latest episode?
> 
> Peter: He tossed Balthazar up, ten feet in the air, and let him fall. "Just let them go."



Liam: He gaped. The girl had unnaturally light blue eyes. " You-you have the staff!"

Eli: " Amber?" She just walked away.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: "Well..." He made Amber walk up to him and Liam.
> 
> OOC Guess what was revealed about Pronto in the latest episode?
> 
> 
> 
> Peter: He tossed Balthazar up, ten feet in the air, and let him fall. "Just let them go."



Balthazar: "He's too chicken to throw- AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!" he shrieked as he was tossed up in the air. 

Missy: Missy laughed.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: He gaped. The girl had unnaturally light blue eyes. " You-you have the staff!"
> 
> Eli: " Amber?" She just walked away.



Luke: "Well, not _the_ staff, but yeah, one like it."



The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "He's too chicken to throw- AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!" he shrieked as he was tossed up in the air.
> 
> Missy: Missy laughed.



Peter: He laughed. "You gonna let them go now, or would you like to study the ceiling?"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: "Well, not the staff, but yeah, one like it."
> 
> Peter: He laughed. "You gonna let them go now, or would you like to study the ceiling?"



Liam: " Someone's been busy..." He grinned. " I guess she won't be a pain any more. I heard she's dating Stark!"


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: "Well, not _the_ staff, but yeah, one like it."
> 
> 
> 
> Peter: He laughed. "You gonna let them go now, or would you like to study the ceiling?"



Balthazar: "Silly little heights can't scare me," he called. "Nothing can scare away Balthazar!"

Missy: "Says the omnipotent one who was thrown to the ceiling." she said, "I suppose you don't even know where your broom is."

Balthazar: "The one time I don't have my broom with me," he muttered. "this happens."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: " Someone's been busy..." He grinned. " I guess she won't be a pain any more. I heard she's dating Stark!"


Luke: "Oh, really? Awesome, I still get to have fun messing with the young Avengers."


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "Silly little heights can't scare me," he called. "Nothing can scare away Balthazar!"
> 
> Missy: "Says the omnipotent one who was thrown to the ceiling." she said, "I suppose you don't even know where your broom is."
> 
> Balthazar: "The one time I don't have my broom with me," he muttered. "this happens."


Peter: He held Balthazar up again. "Okay, ceiling it is." He threw im up again, so he was a foot from the ceiling.


----------



## 1elle2

Liam: " Totally. This is not as boring any more. Do they know yet?"

Amber: She could still think clearly. This really stunk.  Last thing she wanted was to hurt Eli's feelings, or Hope's for that matter.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: He held Balthazar up again. "Okay, ceiling it is." He threw im up again, so he was a foot from the ceiling.



Balthazar: He screamed as he was thrown to the ceiling. He yelled, "You-"

Missy: She bit back more laughter after seeing this. She said, "Powerful."

Balthazar: "Shut up, Missy!"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: " Totally. This is not as boring any more. Do they know yet?"
> 
> Amber: She could still think clearly. This really stunk.  Last thing she wanted was to hurt Eli's feelings, or Hope's for that matter.



Luke: "Yeah, I know. Nope, they've got no clue."



The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: He screamed as he was thrown to the ceiling. He yelled, "You-"
> 
> Missy: She bit back more laughter after seeing this. She said, "Powerful."
> 
> Balthazar: "Shut up, Missy!"



Peter: He laughed. "I won't catch you if you don't let them go _now_."


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: "Yeah, I know. Nope, they've got no clue."
> 
> 
> 
> Peter: He laughed. "I won't catch you if you don't let them go _now_."



Balthazar: "I won't!"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: "Yeah, I know. Nope, they've got no clue."
> 
> Peter: He laughed. "I won't catch you if you don't let them go now."



Liam: " Nice. Too bad none if them are on our side. "


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: "I won't!"


Peter: He stepped to one side, opening up Balthazar's landing point. "Happy landings, then," he said.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: " Nice. Too bad none if them are on our side. "


Luke: "Actually, I think I have Evelyn on my side," he said.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: "Actually, I think I have Evelyn on my side," he said.



Liam: He raised an eyebrow. " Evelyn? Wow. "

Amber: Evelyn? Oh wait- her mom was a spy. Duh.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: He stepped to one side, opening up Balthazar's landing point. "Happy landings, then," he said.



Balthazar: He frowned. Then he made the book appear. 

Missy: "Oh look. Balthazar has found his little missing book."

Britannia: "You can catch him now."

Balthazar: He flipped through the book.

Missy: "It'll take him forever to find it, so you might as well get him."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: He raised an eyebrow. " Evelyn? Wow. "
> 
> Amber: Evelyn? Oh wait- her mom was a spy. Duh.


Luke: "Yeah, I was kinda shocked, but I'll take anyone I guess."


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: He frowned. Then he made the book appear.
> 
> Missy: "Oh look. Balthazar has found his little missing book."
> 
> Britannia: "You can catch him now."
> 
> Balthazar: He flipped through the book.
> 
> Missy: "It'll take him forever to find it, so you might as well get him."


Peter: He sighed. "Fine." He caught Balthazar just in time.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: He sighed. "Fine." He caught Balthazar just in time.



Balthazar: Balthazar said, "Found it!" Then he disappeared.

OOC: I don't know if they can disappear in Halloweentown or not, but I'll have him disappear anyway if that's okay with you.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Balthazar: Balthazar said, "Found it!" Then he disappeared.


Peter: "Aw, what?" He sighed. "Great. Now what?"


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "Aw, what?" He sighed. "Great. Now what?"



Missy: "Try cutting the ropes. Maybe the magic is no match for super strength."

Britannia: "Knew that would happen."


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Missy: "Try cutting the ropes. Maybe the magic is no match for super strength."
> 
> Britannia: "Knew that would happen."


Peter: "Alright." He pulled on the ropes, using all of his strength.

OOC Should it work?


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "Alright." He pulled on the ropes, using all of his strength.
> 
> OOC Should it work?



OOC: Sure, definetely. 

Missy: She smiled as the ropes snapped. "Thank you."

Britannia: Britannia thought that the super strength was impressive. Obviously, she wasn't nice enough to say so.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> OOC: Sure, definetely.
> 
> Missy: She smiled as the ropes snapped. "Thank you."
> 
> Britannia: Britannia thought that the super strength was impressive. Obviously, she wasn't nice enough to say so.


Peter: He pulled off Brittannia's ropes. "You're welcome," he said.

OOC I didn't know if they were tied together or what, so yeah...


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: He pulled off Brittannia's ropes. "You're welcome," he said.
> 
> OOC I didn't know if they were tied together or what, so yeah...



OOC: They weren't. 

Missy: "Stupid Balthazar," she said. "Always has to ruin everybody's day with more of his bigotry I-will-take-over-the-world routine with a big act about how tough he is until you get him to fall."

Britannia: "Mmmm." she replied. Then she pulled the ruby red lipstick out of her bag for Missy to use.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> OOC: They weren't.
> 
> Missy: "Stupid Balthazar," she said. "Always has to ruin everybody's day with more of his bigotry I-will-take-over-the-world routine with a big act about how tough he is until you get him to fall."
> 
> Britannia: "Mmmm." she replied. Then she pulled the ruby red lipstick out of her bag for Missy to use.


Peter: "Yeah, question: Why would you date him in the first place?"


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "Yeah, question: Why would you date him in the first place?"



Missy: "Because he seemed like a nice guy for an Anti. Brilliant actor, but his true colors tend to come out often. I feel sorry for any girl who associates with him."

Britannia: "I dated him because he was an Anti, like me. But it doesn't matter why else I did it because you don't care."


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Missy: "Because he seemed like a nice guy for an Anti. Brilliant actor, but his true colors tend to come out often. I feel sorry for any girl who associates with him."
> 
> Britannia: "I dated him because he was an Anti, like me. But it doesn't matter why else I did it because you don't care."


Peter: "Wow. Well, I would hope he doesn't bother anyone again, but if he does, I'll have some more fun."


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "Wow. Well, I would hope he doesn't bother anyone again, but if he does, I'll have some more fun."



Missy: "So what happens when he decides to either freeze you or boil you?"


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Missy: "So what happens when he decides to either freeze you or boil you?"


Peter: "I'd prefer freeze than boil. I don't know, but I do know that nothing too bad can happen, the camp counselors wouldn't allow it."


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "I'd prefer freeze than boil. I don't know, but I do know that nothing too bad can happen, the camp counselors wouldn't allow it."



Missy: "And they think putting Balthazar in cabin detention is going to improve him? No, because the counselors here don't have a clue on what he's capable of. That's why you have to watch your back."

Britannia: "Do you think Balthazar out in the camp running loose is a joke? Seriously, some people could get seriously hurt if you tick him off. Worse than what I would do to you if you got me angry."

Missy: "Mam, calm down."


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Missy: "And they think putting Balthazar in cabin detention is going to improve him? No, because the counselors here don't have a clue on what he's capable of. That's why you have to watch your back."
> 
> Britannia: "Do you think Balthazar out in the camp running loose is a joke? Seriously, some people could get seriously hurt if you tick him off. Worse than what I would do to you if you got me angry."
> 
> Missy: "Mam, calm down."


Peter: "Um, then, should we do something?"


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: Kari thanked Eric before walking over to Richard. She sat down. She said, "Nice weather, but I was out swimming earlier."

Richard: He turned around to see Kari sitting next to him. He felt embarrassed. He said, "I know, you were out with Eric in the lake."

Kari: "Yeah."


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "Um, then, should we do something?"



Missy: "As long as we don't do anything to cause him to loose his temper, then we should be safer here at camp. But no chances."

Britannia: "That means that you can't go after him, no matter what he does to anyone."


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Missy: "As long as we don't do anything to cause him to loose his temper, then we should be safer here at camp. But no chances."
> 
> Britannia: "That means that you can't go after him, no matter what he does to anyone."


Peter: "No matter what? So, even if something's up, I can't do a thing?"

Dana: Seeing she had successfully made Dustin extremely angry, she walked around, wondering where Alana was.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "No matter what? So, even if something's up, I can't do a thing?"
> 
> Dana: Seeing she had successfully made Dustin extremely angry, she walked around, wondering where Alana was.



Missy: "Nothing."


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Missy: "Nothing."


Peter: "Not even tell someone? I can;t just do _nothing_, Missy."


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "Not even tell someone? I can;t just do _nothing_, Missy."



Missy: "You're going to have to, unless you plan on stealing his spellbook. Nothing."

Britannia: "Anyway-"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: "Yeah, I was kinda shocked, but I'll take anyone I guess."



Liam: He shrugged. " I'm fine with anyone who is with us. "


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Missy: "You're going to have to, unless you plan on stealing his spellbook. Nothing."
> 
> Britannia: "Anyway-"



Peter: "That's a good idea," he said.



1elle2 said:


> Liam: He shrugged. " I'm fine with anyone who is with us. "



Luke: "Me too," he said. "Wait-* us*? Who said you're in on this?"

Jenna: She saw Luke and Liam talking, which could only mean trouble. She walked up. "what are you two up to?"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "That's a good idea," he said.
> 
> Luke: "Me too," he said. "Wait- us? Who said you're in on this?"
> 
> Jenna: She saw Luke and Liam talking, which could only mean trouble. She walked up. "what are you two up to?"



Liam: " I meant the antis side! And none of your business. "

OOC: Isn't Amber standing there also?


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: " I meant the antis side! And none of your business. "
> 
> OOC: Isn't Amber standing there also?


OOC Oh yeah. 

Jenna: "Oh, hey Amber... what are _you_ doing here?"

Luke: He made Amber say...

Amber: "Nothing." She walked away. 

Jenna: "Okay then." She turned back to Liam and Luke. "I think you guys are up to something."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

OOC: Has anything important happened , specifically to my character?


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC: Has anything important happened , specifically to my character?


OOC Nope, just some talking and Peter almost throwing Balthazar through the ceiling


----------



## Doodle98

Eric: he smiled at Kari as she walked away. Once she was gone, his smile melted away. He leaned against the wall.

Willie: he walked over. "You left me in the mess hall ya jerk! What was that for?!"

Eric: "Sorry. I was helping Kari."

Willie: he looked over at the two. "Oh. Sorry, kid." He said sadly, resting his little paw on Eric's sock.

Eric: "Nah, I'm fine. She isn't that great anyways. She is just funny, smart, beautiful, smells nice, has that pretty life necklace thing, is trustworthy and trusts me, actually likes you, who cares?" He said, his voice cracking. He sighed.

Willie: he shook his head. "C'mon, let's go do something to get your mind off of her."

Eric: "Kay." He had learned not to argue with Willie.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: he smiled at Kari as she walked away. Once she was gone, his smile melted away. He leaned against the wall.
> 
> Willie: he walked over. "You left me in the mess hall ya jerk! What was that for?!"
> 
> Eric: "Sorry. I was helping Kari."
> 
> Willie: he looked over at the two. "Oh. Sorry, kid." He said sadly, resting his little paw on Eric's sock.
> 
> Eric: "Nah, I'm fine. She isn't that great anyways. She is just funny, smart, beautiful, smells nice, has that pretty life necklace thing, is trustworthy and trusts me, actually likes you, who cares?" He said, his voice cracking. He sighed.
> 
> Willie: he shook his head. "C'mon, let's go do something to get your mind off of her."
> 
> Eric: "Kay." He had learned not to argue with Willie.


OOC Eric is making me sad 

Alana: She was feeling better now. She saw Jenna and skipped up. "Hiya!" Then her smile melted when she saw Liam and Luke. "Oh. Um. Hi?" She always managed ot run into people she didn't want to see...


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Nope, just some talking and Peter almost throwing Balthazar through the ceiling



OOC: Thanks, btw, where is Dustin? I figure Jori can go talk to him again if he's not busy. If that's okay with you.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC: Thanks, btw, where is Dustin? I figure Jori can go talk to him again if he's not busy. If that's okay with you.


OOC He's leaning against a tree, upset with himself for being upset when Dana purposely brought up his dad. Sure, knock yourself out


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Okay.
> 
> Hope: She dug in. "This is amazing, thanks." She was comfortably sitting next to him.



Jay: "Sure." He eat. "Hey I was wondering, you aren't talking a lot. Is everything okay?"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC He's leaning against a tree, upset with himself for being upset when Dana purposely brought up his dad. Sure, knock yourself out



OOC: 

Jori: She got up, realizing she slept way too long.  She quickly her hair up into a messy bun, too lazy to brush through it, and walked out the door.  She wandered around, looking for something to do.  Then she saw Dustin.  She hesitated a little before walking up to him.  He looked a little upset, so she figured she should watch what she said, "Hey."


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Eric is making me sad
> 
> Alana: She was feeling better now. She saw Jenna and skipped up. "Hiya!" Then her smile melted when she saw Liam and Luke. "Oh. Um. Hi?" She always managed ot run into people she didn't want to see...



OOC: sorry!

Eric: he followed behind Willie, who was taking him to a mountain.

Willie: he pointed up. "Climb."

Eric: "Huh?" He looked up the mountain.

Willie: "You won't be able to move on until you get to the top."

Eric: "I'm not sad. I already told you."

Willie: he rolled his eyes. "CLIMB."

Eric: he sighed and started to climb, without any ropes.

Willie: he smirked, and took the elevator up to the top of the mountain.

Eric: he reached the top, his legs shaking, sweat pouring down his face. His eyes widened at the sight of the bear. "How'd you get up here?!"

Willie: "Elevator, stupid."

Eric: he moaned and put his head against a tree. "I'm such an idiot."


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC:
> 
> Jori: She got up, realizing she slept way too long.  She quickly her hair up into a messy bun, too lazy to brush through it, and walked out the door.  She wandered around, looking for something to do.  Then she saw Dustin.  She hesitated a little before walking up to him.  He looked a little upset, so she figured she should watch what she said, "Hey."


Dustin: He looked up, he'd been lost in thought. "Oh, hey, Jori."

OOC lol I'm laughing at Eric right now


----------



## Orreed

Orreed said:
			
		

> Evelyn: She now had the cabin to herself. Evelyn wondered if she should see what the other Avengers kids were doing. But then she got another idea. I mean if the Avengers asked she'd be happy to hang out. But if not she pulled out her phone and texted Luke. Keep you're friends close, enimes closer. "Hey Luke it's Evelyn. What's up?



^Hey Cindy this is from earlier. No worries, it's pretty far back.


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> ^Hey Cindy this is from earlier. No worries, it's pretty far back.


OOC Wow, I really missed that! Sorry 

Luke: He got a text. 'Nothing much,' he replied back. He wondered if he should tell her about Amber.

Jenna: "Ooh, who are you texting?"

Luke: "None of your business, Cat Girl."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He looked up, he'd been lost in thought. "Oh, hey, Jori."
> 
> OOC lol I'm laughing at Eric right now



Jori: She looked at him, wondering what to say.  She didn't know if she should ask if he was okay.  She thought it was probably about his dad, so she could stay away from that subject. "Whatcha doing?"


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: She looked at him, wondering what to say.  She didn't know if she should ask if he was okay.  She thought it was probably about his dad, so she could stay away from that subject. "Whatcha doing?"


Dustin: He forced his feelings away and gave a halfhearted smile. "Nothing," he said. "I was just talking with Eli."


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: sorry!
> 
> Eric: he followed behind Willie, who was taking him to a mountain.
> 
> Willie: he pointed up. "Climb."
> 
> Eric: "Huh?" He looked up the mountain.
> 
> Willie: "You won't be able to move on until you get to the top."
> 
> Eric: "I'm not sad. I already told you."
> 
> Willie: he rolled his eyes. "CLIMB."
> 
> Eric: he sighed and started to climb, without any ropes.
> 
> Willie: he smirked, and took the elevator up to the top of the mountain.
> 
> Eric: he reached the top, his legs shaking, sweat pouring down his face. His eyes widened at the sight of the bear. "How'd you get up here?!"
> 
> Willie: "Elevator, stupid."
> 
> Eric: he moaned and put his head against a tree. "I'm such an idiot."



Willie: he took him back down. "You forgot yet?"

Eric: "About what?"

Willie: "Kari breaking your heart."

Eric: he frowned. "Well, I did, until you asked."

Willie: "Sorry."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He forced his feelings away and gave a halfhearted smile. "Nothing," he said. "I was just talking with Eli."



Jori: "Oh, okay."


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Oh, okay."


Dustin: "I heard you and Balthazar had a ride on a magic broom, how was that?"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "I heard you and Balthazar had a ride on a magic broom, how was that?"



Jori: "Fine, I heard you got to duel Dana."


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Wow, I really missed that! Sorry
> 
> Luke: He got a text. 'Nothing much,' he replied back. He wondered if he should tell her about Amber.
> 
> Jenna: "Ooh, who are you texting?"
> 
> Luke: "None of your business, Cat Girl."



Evelyn: She replied, "Yeah same. Haha this camp is starting to feel like a prison. I hate being contained in one place for too long."


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Fine, I heard you got to duel Dana."



Dustin: "Yeah, I'm wishing I put some more effort into it now, our talk after the duel wasn't nice..."



Orreed said:


> Evelyn: She replied, "Yeah same. Haha this camp is starting to feel like a prison. I hate being contained in one place for too long."



Luke: He replied, 'Me too. Ugh, Jenna's over here, I'm getting sick of these heroes...'


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Oh yeah.
> 
> Jenna: "Oh, hey Amber... what are you doing here?"
> 
> Luke: He made Amber say...
> 
> Amber: "Nothing." She walked away.
> 
> Jenna: "Okay then." She turned back to Liam and Luke. "I think you guys are up to something."



Liam: " What makes you say that? I don't want any more trouble. I am not going to get tangled up in some mess."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: " What makes you say that? I don't want any more trouble. I am not going to get tangled up in some mess."


Jenna: "I'd believe if you weren't... you."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Sure." He eat. "Hey I was wondering, you aren't talking a lot. Is everything okay?"



Hope: "Yeah, I'm fine. I'm like my dad, if it's quiet for too long I'll get lost in some thought or equation and forget I'm around people." She blushed. "I'm sorry."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Yeah, I'm wishing I put some more effort into it now, our talk after the duel wasn't nice..."
> 
> 
> 
> Luke: He replied, 'Me too. Ugh, Jenna's over here, I'm getting sick of these heroes...'



Jori: *That must be what's wrong* "Um, do you want to do something?" She had no idea what to do.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "I'd believe if you weren't... you."



Liam: " Rude! I thought you had better manners then your sister, but I guess I was wrong..."


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: *That must be what's wrong* "Um, do you want to do something?" She had no idea what to do.


Dustin: He stood. "Sure," he said.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: " Rude! I thought you had better manners then your sister, but I guess I was wrong..."


Jenna: "Well, I usually do. But I also don't want to be walked all over by you, so..."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "Well, I usually do. But I also don't want to be walked all over by you, so..."



Liam: He laughed coldly. " Get used to it. It's how I roll."

OOC: I HATE posting as him.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He stood. "Sure," he said.



Jori: She took a second to think. "Let's see, I heard there was a rock climbing wall around here somewhere, I think there's a walking/biking trail around the camp, and there's of course the lake.  I don't really know this place very well, so I don't know what there is." she threw out ideas.  She didn't really care what they did.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: He laughed coldly. " Get used to it. It's how I roll."
> 
> OOC: I HATE posting as him.


OOC lol Meanwhile I love posting as my evil characters >=3

Jenna: "I bet by the end of the summer you'll change."

Luke: "Doubt it, Cat Girl."

Jenna: "Quit calling me that!"

Dustin: He tilted his head. "Bikes? What are they?"


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Yeah, I'm wishing I put some more effort into it now, our talk after the duel wasn't nice..."
> 
> 
> 
> Luke: He replied, 'Me too. Ugh, Jenna's over here, I'm getting sick of these heroes...'



Evelyn: "That's gross, I'm sorry. If you need to get away you can come chill in my cabin, it's just me."



Fairywings said:


> Hope: "Yeah, I'm fine. I'm like my dad, if it's quiet for too long I'll get lost in some thought or equation and forget I'm around people." She blushed. "I'm sorry."



Jay: He finished his food and but it back in the basket. He scooted over slightly (They were already pretty close.) and put his arm around her. "No please don't feel bad! I just wanted to make sure you were okay and I didn't do anything."


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "That's gross, I'm sorry. If you need to get away you can come chill in my cabin, it's just me."
> 
> 
> 
> Jay: He finished his food and but it back in the basket. He scooted over slightly (They were already pretty close.) and put his arm around her. "No please don't feel bad! I just wanted to make sure you were okay and I didn't do anything."


Luke: 'Well, despite the annoying factor, I'm bored and might start something up. I'll see how this goes.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC lol Meanwhile I love posting as my evil characters >=3
> 
> Jenna: "I bet by the end of the summer you'll change."
> 
> Luke: "Doubt it, Cat Girl."
> 
> Jenna: "Quit calling me that!"
> 
> Dustin: He tilted his head. "Bikes? What are they?"



Jason: He was walking by. " Lay off of Jenna. Or else we'll start calling you something Luke. "

Liam: " I'm so scared! He'll smash me into a wall again!" he said in a mocking voice.


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: 'Well, despite the annoying factor, I'm bored and might start something up. I'll see how this goes.



Evelyn: "Okay good luck Luke."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: He was walking by. " Lay off of Jenna. Or else we'll start calling you something Luke. "
> 
> Liam: " I'm so scared! He'll smash me into a wall again!" he said in a mocking voice.


Jenna: "Oh, hey Jason." She let her claws come out. "You'll get more than blasted into a wall if you mess with us."

Luke: "Ooh, this kitten has claws." He quickly replied, 'I shouldn't need it.'

OOC I HAD to say that


----------



## GoofyFunyun

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: She took a second to think. "Let's see, I heard there was a rock climbing wall around here somewhere, I think there's a walking/biking trail around the camp, and there's of course the lake.  I don't really know this place very well, so I don't know what there is." she threw out ideas.  She didn't really care what they did.



^


----------



## Cinderella8

cinderella8 said:


> ooc lol meanwhile i love posting as my evil characters >=3
> 
> jenna: "i bet by the end of the summer you'll change."
> 
> luke: "doubt it, cat girl."
> 
> jenna: "quit calling me that!"
> 
> dustin: He tilted his head. "bikes? What are they?"


^


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "Oh, hey Jason." She let her claws come out. "You'll get more than blasted into a wall if you mess with us."
> 
> Luke: "Ooh, this kitten has claws." He quickly replied, 'I shouldn't need it.'
> 
> OOC I HAD to say that



Jason: " That's the best you could come up with? Words don't hurt us. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " That's the best you could come up with? Words don't hurt us. "


Luke: He disappeared and reappared behind Jason. "Oh, I've got much more than words up my sleeve."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> ^



OOC: SORRY!

Jori: She couldn't help but giggle.  She had to think about how to describe them.  "Well, they have two wheels, and you have to pedal to get it to move."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "That's gross, I'm sorry. If you need to get away you can come chill in my cabin, it's just me."
> 
> 
> 
> Jay: He finished his food and but it back in the basket. He scooted over slightly (They were already pretty close.) and put his arm around her. "No please don't feel bad! I just wanted to make sure you were okay and I didn't do anything."



Hope: She leaned into his arm. "No, you've been practically perfect. I was just off in la-la-land."


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC: SORRY!
> 
> Jori: She couldn't help but giggle.  She had to think about how to describe them.  "Well, they have two wheels, and you have to pedal to get it to move."


OOC lol It's okay 

Dustin: "Wow, those sound cool. I guess we could get some 'bikes'."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: He disappeared and reappared behind Jason. "Oh, I've got much more than words up my sleeve."



Jason: " You wouldn't pull something with all these heroes around, would you."

Liam: " He already did," he muttered almost in audibly. 

Jason: " What?"

Liam: " Nothing. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " You wouldn't pull something with all these heroes around, would you."
> 
> Liam: " He already did," he muttered almost in audibly.
> 
> Jason: " What?"
> 
> Liam: " Nothing. "


Luke: He jabbed Liam in the rib cage with his elbow. "I can do anything I want." He reappared again in front of Jason. "and what are _you_ gonna do about it?"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: He jabbed Liam in the rib cage with his elbow. "I can do anything I want." He reappared again in front of Jason. "and what are you gonna do about it?"



Jason: " You are so asking for it!"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC lol It's okay
> 
> Dustin: "Wow, those sound cool. I guess we could get some 'bikes'."



Jori: She smiled, "I think they have some we can rent." They headed toward the 'place they rent stuff from'

OOC: I don't know if anyone came up with a name for it yet.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " You are so asking for it!"



Luke: He took a step back. "Bring it on, Rand."



GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: She smiled, "I think they have some we can rent." They headed toward the 'place they rent stuff from'
> 
> OOC: I don't know if anyone came up with a name for it yet.



OOC I don't think so

Dustin: "Okay." He walked with her and peered at the bikes. "Those look odd," he said.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: He took a step back. "Bring it on, Rand."
> 
> 
> 
> OOC I don't think so
> 
> Dustin: "Okay." He walked with her and peered at the bikes. "Those look odd," he said.



Jori: She had to admit that bikes did look a little weird.  She nodded.  After they got one of the staff to unchain them and give them the time they needed to be back, they walked their bikes to the trail only a few feet away.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: She had to admit that bikes did look a little weird.  She nodded.  After they got one of the staff to unchain them and give them the time they needed to be back, they walked their bikes to the trail only a few feet away.


OOC Watching Epic! 

Dustin: Once they reached the trail, he said, "They look a little familiar, but the last time I was up here, I was five, so I don't remember much."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

OOC: Gotta go, it's sooooo hot here, I've gotta jump in the pool.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Hope: She leaned into his arm. "No, you've been practically perfect. I was just off in la-la-land."



Jay: He smiled, "Okay good." He played with her hair, embracing the moment. He could stay like this forever. "Remember I'm here if you need to talk about anything."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: He smiled, "Okay good." He played with her hair, embracing the moment. He could stay like this forever. "Remember I'm here if you need to talk about anything."



Hope: She liked the feeling of him playing with her hair. "I know. I trust you, Jay."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Hope: She liked the feeling of him playing with her hair. "I know. I trust you, Jay."



Jay: He nodded, looking into her eyes. He started leaning in for a kiss...


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: He nodded, looking into her eyes. He started leaning in for a kiss...



Hope: She met him half way. As she kissed him she thought, _This is as close to heaven as I'll ever get._


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Hope: She met him half way. As she kissed him she thought, This is as close to heaven as I'll ever get.



Jay: He was relieved he didn't get rejected. Wow, kissing Hope was AMAZING. He was grinning ear to ear. She was radiant, she he felt like the luckiest guy in the world.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: He was relieved he didn't get rejected. Wow, kissing Hope was AMAZING. He was grinning ear to ear. She was radiant, she he felt like the luckiest guy in the world.



Hope: She felt breathless, like the wind had gotten knocked out of her, like her heart had left her chest behind and was soaring through the sky. She just grinned at him, unable to express what she felt.


----------



## 1elle2

Jason: He didn't want to start a fight, but Luke and Liam were asking for it. He lunged at Luke.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Hope: She felt breathless, like the wind had gotten knocked out of her, like her heart had left her chest behind and was soaring through the sky. She just grinned at him, unable to express what she felt.



Jay: He stood there, also speechless. He didn't want it to end, so he leaned in again and kissed now longer and multiple times.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: He stood there, also speechless. He didn't want it to end, so he leaned in again and kissed now longer and multiple times.



Hope: Yup, this is what heaven feels like, she decided lazily as she kissed him. Hope was a worrier, a thinker, but at this moment, her mind was blank, and the only thing in her world was Jay.

OOC: lol, they're so cute together, it amuses me that when the Avengers find out about this, no one will win any money and they'll all just be like "Where did that come from? Did _anyone_ guess that?"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Watching Epic!
> 
> Dustin: Once they reached the trail, he said, "They look a little familiar, but the last time I was up here, I was five, so I don't remember much."



Jori: Before she hopped on her bike, she watched to make sure Dustin needed any help.


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Hope: Yup, this is what heaven feels like, she decided lazily as she kissed him. Hope was a worrier, a thinker, but at this moment, her mind was blank, and the only thing in her world was Jay.
> 
> OOC: lol, they're so cute together, it amuses me that when the Avengers find out about this, no one will win any money and they'll all just be like "Where did that come from? Did _anyone_ guess that?"



OOC: Yeah... They are very cute!  

Amber:  She walked away to her cabin as Luke instructed and sat down on her bunk.  She was really angry and hopeless.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: He didn't want to start a fight, but Luke and Liam were asking for it. He lunged at Luke.



Jenna: Well, it appeared they would be in action. She went for Liam. 



GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: Before she hopped on her bike, she watched to make sure Dustin needed any help.



Dustin: He almost fell to one side. He steadied himself. "This is had."


----------



## 1elle2

Liam: Great I get the cat he thought. He fought back. 

Jason: He punched Luke in the chest with his iron fist.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Hope: Yup, this is what heaven feels like, she decided lazily as she kissed him. Hope was a worrier, a thinker, but at this moment, her mind was blank, and the only thing in her world was Jay.
> 
> OOC: lol, they're so cute together, it amuses me that when the Avengers find out about this, no one will win any money and they'll all just be like "Where did that come from? Did _anyone_ guess that?"



OOC: I agree they are. Oh my goodness haha that _will_ be very amusing.

Jay: After a few blissful moments, he pulled away happily dazed. 

OOC: I've never been kissed so this is difficult bear with me haha.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OOC: I agree they are. Oh my goodness haha that _will_ be very amusing.
> 
> Jay: After a few blissful moments, he pulled away happily dazed.
> 
> OOC: I've never been kissed so this is difficult haha.



OOC: Yes it will

I haven't been kissed either, so yeah lol.

Hope: She was kind of dazed too. "Wow."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: Great I get the cat he thought. He fought back.
> 
> Jason: He punched Luke in the chest with his iron fist.



Jenna: She easily ducked hits. He agility was incredible. She jumped, scaling Liam, did a flip in the air, and landed behind him. "This is easy," she said. "I thought you'd be tougher to fight."

Luke: He was blown back. He landed hard on the ground. He didn't want to use his staff- not yet. He could not risk a counselor taking it. So instead he did his usual disappearing trick, appearing behind Jason and giving him a kick in the back.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "That's a good idea," he said.[QUOTE/]
> 
> 
> Missy: "No it's not. Don't even think about it."
> 
> 
> 
> Doodle98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric: he smiled at Kari as she walked away. Once she was gone, his smile melted away. He leaned against the wall.
> 
> Willie: he walked over. "You left me in the mess hall ya jerk! What was that for?!"
> 
> Eric: "Sorry. I was helping Kari."
> 
> Willie: he looked over at the two. "Oh. Sorry, kid." He said sadly, resting his little paw on Eric's sock.
> 
> Eric: "Nah, I'm fine. She isn't that great anyways. She is just funny, smart, beautiful, smells nice, has that pretty life necklace thing, is trustworthy and trusts me, actually likes you, who cares?" He said, his voice cracking. He sighed.
> 
> Willie: he shook his head. "C'mon, let's go do something to get your mind off of her."
> 
> Eric: "Kay." He had learned not to argue with Willie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooc: Well that's depressing.
Click to expand...


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Could someone catch me up? (I beleive I've typed this more than posting as my actual characters.)


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: sorry for making people sad about Eric! He shall be fine.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Could someone catch me up? (I beleive I've typed this more than posting as my actual characters.)


OOC Jay and Hope are having some romantic moments, Dustin and Jori are bike riding, and it is Jenna and Jason vs Liam and Luke


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Jay and Hope are having some romantic moments, Dustin and Jori are bike riding, and it is Jenna and Jason vs Liam and Luke



OOC: I hate when I miss moments like these. Any ideas on what my characters could do?


----------



## The Villianess

Balthazar: He finally reappeared in his cabin. Those stupid people thought that he was gone, at least they were fooled. That stupid Missy.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: I hate when I miss moments like these. Any ideas on what my characters could do?



OOC: Chao and Jiang are dueling, Andrew's still around, and so are Tiare and Percy


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Chao and Jiang are dueling, Andrew's still around, and so are Tiare and Percy



Colton: He was walking around when he bumbed into someone. "Watch where your going!"

OOC: Feel free to choose which character bumps into him. I like haven't posted as him a lot.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Colton: He was walking around when he bumbed into someone. "Watch where your going!"
> 
> OOC: Feel free to choose which character bumps into him. I like haven't posted as him a lot.



Tiare: She shrank back, even though he had bumped into her. "I-I'm sorry, but you really should've been paying attention to where you were going," she said quietly, feeling as diminutive as a mouse.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: sorry for making people sad about Eric! He shall be fine.



Ooc: I feel soooo bad for Eric though because Kari doesn't like him in the same way.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: She shrank back, even though he had bumped into her. "I-I'm sorry, but you really should've been paying attention to where you were going," she said quietly, feeling as diminutive as a mouse.



Colton: "Maybe I didn't want to pay attention. Maybe I was just walking around and paying too much attention to the beautiful surroundings. Is that so bad little girl?"


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Ooc: I feel soooo bad for Eric though because Kari doesn't like him in the same way.



OOC: he will be okay.

Eric: he sat at the lake, looking into the water. He sighed. "Why did I agree to go to this stupid camp?"

Willie: "You should be glad I followed you, you'd be a wreck if I wasn't here."

Eric: he smiled at Willie and ruffled his fur. "You're a good friend."

Willie: he had turned around. "I think I smell bacon."


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: Kari was gazing off at the lake in the distance. She said, "I was going to talk to you about some things. About the camp. Maybe about friendships. You know, I'm really glad you decided to come to this camp. I mean, I probably wouldn't have known anyone here if you hadn't shown up. Except Eric."

Richard: He gently put his arm around Kari and gazed at the water of the lake. He said, "I'm glad Uncle Phoebus and Aunt Esmeralda were kind enough to help my dad. He's been wounded quite a few times helping my uncle. But I was especially glad when he did tell me to go to this camp. When I saw you hanging out here at this camp and splashing around in the water with Eric, I just couldn't help but think about how much I missed you."


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Colton: "Maybe I didn't want to pay attention. Maybe I was just walking around and paying too much attention to the beautiful surroundings. Is that so bad little girl?"



Tiare: She smothered up her courage and said coolly, 'I'm sure you can 'pay attention in the beautiful surroundings' and still try not to bump into anyone so nothing bad happens."


----------



## The Villianess

OOC: Cindy, not trying to sound rude or anything, but is Peter going to respond to Missy?


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> OOC: Cindy, not trying to sound rude or anything, but is Peter going to respond to Missy?


OOC OMG She responded? Wow I feel dumb. I'll go fig up the post


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC OMG She responded? Wow I feel dumb. I'll go fig up the post



OOC: It's okay, I have felt dumb so many times.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Cinderella8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peter: "That's a good idea," he said.[QUOTE/]
> 
> 
> Missy: "No it's not. Don't even think about it."
> 
> 
> 
> Ooc: Well that's depressing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter: "Why not? No spellbook, no spells."
Click to expand...


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "Why not? No spellbook, no spells."



Missy: "Because Balthazar never leaves his book alone. He always has it with him and he's a lot smarter than he acts like."

Britannia: "I normally would never care about the safety of an SOD but Missy is right and Balthazar does have ninety percent of that book memorized. It's part of his plan to take over the world."

Missy: She nodded.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Missy: "Because Balthazar never leaves his book alone. He always has it with him and he's a lot smarter than he acts like."
> 
> Britannia: "I normally would never care about the safety of an SOD but Missy is right and Balthazar does have ninety percent of that book memorized. It's part of his plan to take over the world."
> 
> Missy: She nodded.


Peter: "Well that's... comforting. But why not? Maybe we could take it and only give it back if he promises to stop?"


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Tiare: She smothered up her courage and said coolly, 'I'm sure you can 'pay attention in the beautiful surroundings' and still try not to bump into anyone so nothing bad happens."



Colton: "Well maybe I just didn't feel like paying attention alright?"

OOC: ...I don't really know what to say.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "Well that's... comforting. But why not? Maybe we could take it and only give it back if he promises to stop?"



Missy: "He will never stop. Just let him take over the world like he plans to."

Britannia: "That's even less helpful."


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Missy: "He will never stop. Just let him take over the world like he plans to."
> 
> Britannia: "That's even less helpful."


Peter: "Well we- _no_!! No no no, I don't want to just stand by and watch this bozo take over the world!"

OOC lol no offense


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "Well we- _no_!! No no no, I don't want to just stand by and watch this bozo take over the world!"
> 
> OOC lol no offense



OOC: None taken.

Missy: "Calm down. There isn't much we can do about it because Balthazar will act like Balthazar. We will all be fine as long as you don't provoke him. Pray nobody does."


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Colton: "Well maybe I just didn't feel like paying attention alright?"
> 
> OOC: ...I don't really know what to say.



Tiare: She roiled her eyes. "All right then, just don't act sop surprised when someone calls you out. You aren't king of the universe you know, no one has to bow to you, you're mortal just like the rest of us." And Nani had said there wouldn't be any bullying here.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> OOC: None taken.
> 
> Missy: "Calm down. There isn't much we can do about it because Balthazar will act like Balthazar. We will all be fine as long as you don't provoke him. Pray nobody does."


Peter: "Probably a little too late for that, considering I just almost threw in through the ceiling..."


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "Probably a little too late for that, considering I just almost threw in through the ceiling..."



Missy: "Then you shouldn't have done that. Britannia should have known better than to tell you this. I mean, I can handle Balthazar as long as you don't make him mad. Seriously, you should learn to control your temper."

Britannia: "Peter, I really hate to agree with you SODs here."


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Missy: "Then you shouldn't have done that. Britannia should have known better than to tell you this. I mean, I can handle Balthazar as long as you don't make him mad. Seriously, you should learn to control your temper."
> 
> Britannia: "Peter, I really hate to agree with you SODs here."


Peter: "That? That was nothing, you don't really wanna see me lose my temper." He sighed. "But fine. I'll _try_ to lay off."


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "That? That was nothing, you don't really wanna see me lose my temper." He sighed. "But fine. I'll _try_ to lay off."



Missy: "You'll do more than try," she said, "Unless you want me to chew you out again. You can't just go punching Balthazar just because he says hello."

Britannia: "Technically Balthazar did freeze him first," Britannia muttered, "So that gave Peter a reason to punch him."

Missy: "Still not right!"


----------



## Doodle98

Eric: "You know, they do make a cute couple."

Willie: "Where the heck is that bacon smell coming from? Is it me?" He sniffed his armpit. "Nope. So where is the bacon?!"


----------



## Cinderella8

Peter: "Brittannia does have a point," he said. "But if I see him messing with someone else and they can't handle it, I'll probably step in."


----------



## The Villianess

Kari: Kari leaned in just a little bit closer. She said, "We need to-"

Richard: Richard was gazing deep into Kari's eyes now. He whispered, "We should talk."

Kari: "Yes." she murmured.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "Brittannia does have a point," he said. "But if I see him messing with someone else and they can't handle it, I'll probably step in."



Missy: "No you won't."


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: All I know is that if Balthazar ever does anything to anger Hope enough, he'll have a Hulk on his hand, and Hope will treat him just like that 'puny god'.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Missy: "No you won't."



Peter: "Look Missy, if someone really needs help, they'll get it. You're not changing my mind about that."



Fairywings said:


> OOC: All I know is that if Balthazar ever does anything to anger Hope enough, he'll have a Hulk on his hand, and Hope will treat him just like that 'puny god'.



OOC lol I just cracked up


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Kari: Kari leaned in just a little bit closer. She said, "We need to-"
> 
> Richard: Richard was gazing deep into Kari's eyes now. He whispered, "We should talk."
> 
> Kari: "Yes." she murmured.



Eric: he saw them and sighed. "I need a girlfriend."

Willie: "who cares? Help me find the bacon!"


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "Look Missy, if someone really needs help, they'll get it. You're not changing my mind about that."
> 
> 
> 
> OOC lol I just cracked up



OOC: Lol Wings! That moment when you make a good evil character and everybody wants to beat him up. 

Missy: "Stop it! You are not in charge of being the hero and trying to make all the peace in the camp balance out!"

Britannia: "Maybe you shouldn't get so worked up over Balthazar."


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: he saw them and sighed. "I need a girlfriend."
> 
> Willie: "who cares? Help me find the bacon!"


OOC If you want him to have a girlfriend, all my girls are open, but Dana probably won't date an SOD

Peter: He sighed. "Okay. Alright. Fine. I won't do anything."


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC If you want him to have a girlfriend, all my girls are open, but Dana probably won't date an SOD
> 
> Peter: He sighed. "Okay. Alright. Fine. I won't do anything."



OOC: I'll figure something out. He's just being semi-depressed.


----------



## The Villianess

OOC: All I know is that Kari and Richard might start dating. I think Britannia needs to have a crush that she may or may not act on and maybe Balthazar would get a girlfriend. Since we are on the subject of whose characters should date whose.

Missy: "Very good for you to say that and I _will_ hold you to your word."


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> OOC: All I know is that Kari and Richard might start dating. I think Britannia needs to have a crush that she may or may not act on and maybe Balthazar would get a girlfriend. Since we are on the subject of whose characters should date whose.
> 
> Missy: "Very good for you to say that and I _will_ hold you to your word."


OOC Well I've got open guys and Dana might date an Anti so I guess if anyone needs a gf/bf you know who to ask 

Peter: "Okay," he said, mad at himself for giving in.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Peter: "Look Missy, if someone really needs help, they'll get it. You're not changing my mind about that."
> 
> 
> 
> OOC lol I just cracked up





The Villianess said:


> OOC: Lol Wings! That moment when you make a good evil character and everybody wants to beat him up.
> 
> Missy: "Stop it! You are not in charge of being the hero and trying to make all the peace in the camp balance out!"
> 
> Britannia: "Maybe you shouldn't get so worked up over Balthazar."



OOC: lol. Just keeping open-minded, I do plan on Hope Hulking out sometime. Luke or someone else really annoying/mean will do if it doesn't end up being Balthazar



Cinderella8 said:


> OOC If you want him to have a girlfriend, all my girls are open, but Dana probably won't date an SOD
> 
> Peter: He sighed. "Okay. Alright. Fine. I won't do anything."



OOC: Someone could have Tia. Hope's taken (well, not officially yet but pretty much) and I think Chao needs a warrior or super-hero type, someone who won't treat her as a soft girly girl.

Also, for the girls Jiang and Percy are around.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> OOC: lol. Just keeping open-minded, I do plan on Hope Hulking out sometime. Luke or someone else really annoying/mean will do if it doesn't end up being Balthazar
> 
> 
> 
> OOC: Someone could have Tia. Hope's taken (well, not officially yet but pretty much) and I think Chao needs a warrior or super-hero type, someone who won't treat her as a soft girly girl.
> 
> Also, for the girls Jiang and Percy are around.


OOC I think I'd enjoy that post  So, would Peter be a possibility for Chao? If we would do something, probably not today in RP time. So much has happened


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: he saw them and sighed. "I need a girlfriend."
> 
> Willie: "who cares? Help me find the bacon!"



Eric: "What's with you and bacon?"

Willie: "C'mon!" He took off.

Eric: he ran after him. Right into a girl, knocking her to the ground. "Oh, gosh! I'm so sorry!"

OOC: don't care who


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Well I've got open guys and Dana might date an Anti so I guess if anyone needs a gf/bf you know who to ask
> 
> Peter: "Okay," he said, mad at himself for giving in.





Fairywings said:


> OOC: lol. Just keeping open-minded, I do plan on Hope Hulking out sometime. Luke or someone else really annoying/mean will do if it doesn't end up being Balthazar
> 
> 
> 
> OOC: Someone could have Tia. Hope's taken (well, not officially yet but pretty much) and I think Chao needs a warrior or super-hero type, someone who won't treat her as a soft girly girl.
> 
> Also, for the girls Jiang and Percy are around.



Britannia: "Good," she said, "Now I'm heading off to the lake."

Missy: "Later." she said. "I think I'm going to chill here."

OOC: Well Balthazar won't date Chao, he tends to treat girls like they are fragile lol. Idk who Britannia would date though.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "What's with you and bacon?"
> 
> Willie: "C'mon!" He took off.
> 
> Eric: he ran after him. Right into a girl, knocking her to the ground. "Oh, gosh! I'm so sorry!"
> 
> OOC: don't care who


Alana: She fell in the ground. "Oh wow, I'm such a clutz, I should've been watching where I was going," she said, face pink.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She fell in the ground. "Oh wow, I'm such a clutz, I should've been watching where I was going," she said, face pink.



Eric: "N-no, it's my fault." He helped her up. "I was chasing after a teddy bear."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "N-no, it's my fault." He helped her up. "I was chasing after a teddy bear."



OOC:  Teddy Bear!


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "N-no, it's my fault." He helped her up. "I was chasing after a teddy bear."


Alana: "Thanks," she said as she was helped up. "A-a teddy bear?"


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "Thanks," she said as she was helped up. "A-a teddy bear?"



Eric: he sighed. "Yeah, I'm Christopher Eobin's brother. C'mere, Willie."

Willie: he walked over. "Hiya, toots!"


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: he sighed. "Yeah, I'm Christopher Eobin's brother. C'mere, Willie."
> 
> Willie: he walked over. "Hiya, toots!"


Alana: "Oh!" She smiled at Willie. "Let me guess, related to Winnie the Pooh?"


----------



## The Villianess

OOC: hahahahaha, lol toots!

Britannia: She was walking. Britannia flipped her blonde hair over her shoulder as she walked to the lake.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "Oh!" She smiled at Willie. "Let me guess, related to Winnie the Pooh?"



Willie: "The one and only. And you're related to an angel, right?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Willie: "The one and only. And you're related to an angel, right?"


Alana: She smiled. "That's very sweet," she said. "I'm related to Alex Russo, from Wizards of Waverly Place."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: Well, it appeared they would be in action. She went for Liam.
> 
> 
> 
> Dustin: He almost fell to one side. He steadied himself. "This is had."



Jori: She remembered when she learned how to ride a bike.  Balance was always the hardest part.  She didn't really know how to help him though.  "It's easier when you get going a little, instead of staying in place." She said, trying to be at least a little bit helpful.


----------



## The Villianess

Balthazar: He had successfully hidden his spellbook. Now nobody was going to get it. He sat down at a bench and looked out at the camp.

Britannia: She walked down to the lake and sat down by the waters edge. She thought, _I really hate this camp._


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Doodle98 said:


> Willie: "The one and only. And you're related to an angel, right?"



OOC: Willie cracks me up all the time!


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: She remembered when she learned how to ride a bike.  Balance was always the hardest part.  She didn't really know how to help him though.  "It's easier when you get going a little, instead of staying in place." She said, trying to be at least a little bit helpful.


Dustin: "Alright..." He began pedaling, wobbling, then steadying. He wasn't having a totally smooth ride, but he'd gotten going. "I've never dine anything like this!" he told Jori.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC I think I'd enjoy that post  So, would Peter be a possibility for Chao? If we would do something, probably not today in RP time. So much has happened



OOC: Yeah. Plus I think they've met already. Yeah, so much has happened and it's only like noon.


----------



## Fairywings

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: "Good," she said, "Now I'm heading off to the lake."
> 
> Missy: "Later." she said. "I think I'm going to chill here."
> 
> OOC: Well Balthazar won't date Chao, he tends to treat girls like they are fragile lol. Idk who Britannia would date though.



OOC: Chao wouldn't exactly stand for his taking-over-the-world plans either


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Yeah. Plus I think they've met already. Yeah, so much has happened and it's only like noon.


OOC I think they may have. And I know, it'll be like years until we're halfway through summer


----------



## Fairywings

GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC: Willie cracks me up all the time!



OOC: He is such a flirt!


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Alright..." He began pedaling, wobbling, then steadying. He wasn't having a totally smooth ride, but he'd gotten going. "I've never dine anything like this!" he told Jori.



Jori: She knew Dustin was probably a pretty fast learner.  She hopped on her own and rode beside him.  Still keeping a good distance between them while Dustin got used to the bike. "Yeah? What do you think?"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Fairywings said:


> OOC: He is such a flirt!



OOC: agreed.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC I think they may have. And I know, it'll be like years until we're halfway through summer



OOC: lol, after the first day is over I bet we'll be able to skip days and weeks to get to important stuff.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: She knew Dustin was probably a pretty fast learner.  She hopped on her own and rode beside him.  Still keeping a good distance between them while Dustin got used to the bike. "Yeah? What do you think?"


Dustin: He wobbled a little. "I think it's great," he said. "I need to ask my brother if he ever did any of this. He spent fifteen years up here, I got about a week total"


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She smiled. "That's very sweet," she said. "I'm related to Alex Russo, from Wizards of Waverly Place."



Willie: "Eh, close enough."


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Willie: "Eh, close enough."


Alana: She laughed. "I've met angels before, though. Rosie is a friend of mine, she's an angel." She turned to Eric. "Why was he running off?"

OOC Fun fact: The actress playing Rosie in Waverly Place is also the actress who plays Clarisse in Sea of Monsters


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He wobbled a little. "I think it's great," he said. "I need to ask my brother if he ever did any of this. He spent fifteen years up here, I got about a week total"



Jori: "Good." That was all she had to say.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Good." That was all she had to say.


Dustin: Beeker was on his shoulder, enjoying the semi smooth ride. "Do you do things like this often?"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: Beeker was on his shoulder, enjoying the semi smooth ride. "Do you do things like this often?"



Jori: She smiled at Beeker, "Oh, yes.  My bike in England is my only transportation. How about you? What do you use to get around?"


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: She smiled at Beeker, "Oh, yes.  My bike in England is my only transportation. How about you? What do you use to get around?"


Dustin: "Cool. Well, a lot of people in Slugterra use the Slugterran Express, a train system made by Blakk Industries. But I like using a Mecha Beast. They're like mechanical animals we ride. Eli's is a wolf, mine is a stallion, and so forth. Other than that, there's no other way to travel in Slugterra."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Cool. Well, a lot of people in Slugterra use the Slugterran Express, a train system made by Blakk Industries. But I like using a Mecha Beast. They're like mechanical animals we ride. Eli's is a wolf, mine is a stallion, and so forth. Other than that, there's no other way to travel in Slugterra."



Jori: "Wow.  In England we have subways, taxis, buses, but lots of people just ride their bikes or skate.  My bike is pretty old.  It used to be yellow, but now it's more brown with a few yellow flakes of paint.  A Mecha Beast sounds fun!"


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Wow.  In England we have subways, taxis, buses, but lots of people just ride their bikes or skate.  My bike is pretty old.  It used to be yellow, but now it's more brown with a few yellow flakes of paint.  A Mecha Beast sounds fun!"


Dustin: "As long as they don't glitch, they are pretty fun. We've had some issues with Blakk ghouling Mechas, so they turn against you. Taxis? Subways? What are those?"

OOC they're kinda cool ghouled, admittedly...


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She laughed. "I've met angels before, though. Rosie is a friend of mine, she's an angel." She turned to Eric. "Why was he running off?"
> 
> OOC Fun fact: The actress playing Rosie in Waverly Place is also the actress who plays Clarisse in Sea of Monsters



Eric: "Bacon."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "As long as they don't glitch, they are pretty fun. We've had some issues with Blakk ghouling Mechas, so they turn against you. Taxis? Subways? What are those?"
> 
> OOC they're kinda cool ghouled, admittedly...



Jori: "Subways are pretty much underground trains. Taxis are just cars.  You pay the driver to take you somewhere."

OOC: I've got to go to bed, night!


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Yes it will
> 
> I haven't been kissed either, so yeah lol.
> 
> Hope: She was kind of dazed too. "Wow."



Jay: "Yeah. That was... incredible" He really didn't know what to do. He took her hands and just looked into her eyes, enjoying her presence. His voice got shy and quiet. "Hope, would you like to be my girlfriend?"


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Eric: "Bacon."



Alana: "Ooh, I love bacon!"

OOC I don't love bacon!



GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Subways are pretty much underground trains. Taxis are just cars.  You pay the driver to take you somewhere."
> 
> OOC: I've got to go to bed, night!



OOC This is extremely late, but night!

Dustin: "Why pay someone else to drive, why not just take yourself?"

OOC He doesn't know you need a license to drive


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Yeah. That was... incredible" He really didn't know what to do. He took her hands and just looked into her eyes, enjoying her presence. His voice got shy and quiet. "Hope, would you like to be my girlfriend?"



Hope: She smiled at him. "Of course. Jay, you had me at hello."


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "Ooh, I love bacon!"
> 
> OOC I don't love bacon!
> 
> OOC This is extremely late, but night!
> 
> Dustin: "Why pay someone else to drive, why not just take yourself?"
> 
> OOC He doesn't know you need a license to drive



Eric: "Vegetarian." He said quietly.

Willie: "Babe, you're my kind of gal!"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: She easily ducked hits. He agility was incredible. She jumped, scaling Liam, did a flip in the air, and landed behind him. "This is easy," she said. "I thought you'd be tougher to fight."
> 
> Luke: He was blown back. He landed hard on the ground. He didn't want to use his staff- not yet. He could not risk a counselor taking it. So instead he did his usual disappearing trick, appearing behind Jason and giving him a kick in the back.



Jason: He stumbled forward and turned around. He tackled Luke. 

Liam: " I am!" He shoved her.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: First day of junior year. Whoop-ee


----------



## 1elle2

OOC: Good luck.


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> OOC: Good luck.



OOC: Thanks. Will need it most likely


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Hope: She smiled at him. "Of course. Jay, you had me at hello."



Jay: Just when he thought his smile couldn't get bigger, it did. He didn't love to life weights, but being muscular (Think his dad, espically the arms.) really helped with archery. He picked Hope up and romanticly spun her around, landing her lighly with a kiss on the cheek.


----------



## The Villianess

OOC: For some reason, I think Balthazar would literally date anybody. Anti or SOD.

Britannia: Britannia sighed quietly, watching the water in the lake ripple every time a short gust of wind blew. She calmed down. Why did stupid Balthazar have to ruin everything?


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> OOC: For some reason, I think Balthazar would literally date anybody. Anti or SOD.
> 
> Britannia: Britannia sighed quietly, watching the water in the lake ripple every time a short gust of wind blew. She calmed down. Why did stupid Balthazar have to ruin everything?



OOC: lol. My available characters:

Eric
Thora
Gordon
Opal
Willie (lol, not really, unless it was like a teddy bear.)


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: lol. My available characters:
> 
> Eric
> Thora
> Gordon
> Opal
> Willie (lol, not really, unless it was like a teddy bear.)



OOC: Lol. We'll just have to see how it works out with Balthazar, but maybe Gordon for Britannia? Idk, just throwing out suggestions.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> OOC: Lol. We'll just have to see how it works out with Balthazar, but maybe Gordon for Britannia? Idk, just throwing out suggestions.



OOC: sure.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: sure.



OOC: They haven't offically met yet, so do you want them to meet either today or tomorrow RP time?


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> OOC: They haven't offically met yet, so do you want them to meet either today or tomorrow RP time?



OOC: sure.

Gordon: he decided to take a walk.


----------



## The Villianess

OOC: Britannia's by the lake. 

Britannia: She skipped a rock. Hmm, seven skips.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> OOC: Britannia's by the lake.
> 
> Britannia: She skipped a rock. Hmm, seven skips.



Gordon: he saw a girl doing this. He picked up a large rock and skipped it. It went all the way across the lake then hit someone. "Oops."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he saw a girl doing this. He picked up a large rock and skipped it. It went all the way across the lake then hit someone. "Oops."



Britannia: She bit back a laugh. She said, "Nice aim. Always good to get out what your feeling."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: She bit back a laugh. She said, "Nice aim. Always good to get out what your feeling."



Gordon: he smiled, embarrassed. "I'm feeling bored." He skipped another large rock.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he smiled, embarrassed. "I'm feeling bored." He skipped another large rock.



Britannia: "That's good, too. Camp stinks, the mandatory events are ridiculously dumb, and there's nothing for us to do. Worst camp ever."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: "That's good, too. Camp stinks, the mandatory events are ridiculously dumb, and there's nothing for us to do. Worst camp ever."



Gordon: "Well it's better than being stuck in Asgard. Earth is so much better. And I get to see my friends."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "Well it's better than being stuck in Asgard. Earth is so much better. And I get to see my friends."



Britannia: "Asgard? You mean that place where Thor lives?"


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: "Asgard? You mean that place where Thor lives?"



Gordon: "Yeah, Thor is my father."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "Yeah, Thor is my father."



Britannia: She was impressed, though she would never say something like that. She said, "That sounds neat, I just live with my aunt trying to get Rourke's oldest to give me a job in the treasure hunting gig. You get a lot of money of you plunder tombs for ancient stuff."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: She was impressed, though she would never say something like that. She said, "That sounds neat, I just live with my aunt trying to get Rourke's oldest to give me a job in the treasure hunting gig. You get a lot of money of you plunder tombs for ancient stuff."



Gordon: "why would you plunder tombs? It sounds so disrespectful. I mean, not that I'm calling you disrespectful, mam." He said, embarrassed.


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Could someone catch me up? (And about 20 more pages until we'll need another thred! )


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "why would you plunder tombs? It sounds so disrespectful. I mean, not that I'm calling you disrespectful, mam." He said, embarrassed.



Britannia: "You and Missy are the only people who call me by my nickname of choice." she remarked. "You plunder tombs to get money and with the money you can make a living. That's how you survive in a world like today's."

OOC: Silv, you didn't miss much, just Peter got into a fight with Balthazar, we tossed around ideas on whose characters should date whose, and I think Jay kissed Hope.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Could someone catch me up? (And about 20 more pages until we'll need another thred! )



OOC: nothing has really happened. Just Jay and Hope are officially dating and Gordon and Britannia are talking.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: "You and Missy are the only people who call me by my nickname of choice." she remarked. "You plunder tombs to get money and with the money you can make a living. That's how you survive in a world like today's."
> 
> OOC: Silv, you didn't miss much, just Peter got into a fight with Balthazar, we tossed around ideas on whose characters should date whose, and I think Jay kissed Hope.



Gordon: "Nickname? I was trying to be polite. I already have money. I mean, I'm not trying to brag, but when your father is a god it it happens that you have a lot of money. Oh, I sound so idiotic! I'm sorry."


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: nothing has really happened. Just Jay and Hope are officially dating and Gordon and Britannia are talking.



OOC: Ok. Thanks Bri and Villainess. Does anyone know if Tiare responded to Colton at all?


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "Nickname? I was trying to be polite. I already have money. I mean, I'm not trying to brag, but when your father is a god it it happens that you have a lot of money. Oh, I sound so idiotic! I'm sorry."



Britannia: "You don't sound idiotic at all. In fact, you are one of the lucky people." she said. "I mean, a lot of people would give anything to be in your shoes."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: "You don't sound idiotic at all. In fact, you are one of the lucky people." she said. "I mean, a lot of people would give anything to be in your shoes."



Gordon: he looked down. "Why? Because I have big feet? I don't understand."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he looked down. "Why? Because I have big feet? I don't understand."



Britannia: She laughed. "It's an expression. It means that people want to be like you. You're Thor's kid. I can think of at least seven people I've dealt with who would give up all the gold in the world just to be like you."​


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: She laughed. "It's an expression. It means that people want to be like you. You're Thor's kid. I can think of at least seven people I've dealt with who would give up all the gold in the world just to be like you."



Gordon: his face turned pink. "Oh. I do have big feet though."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: his face turned pink. "Oh. I do have big feet though."



Britannia: "Not that big."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: "Not that big."



Gordon: "Are you serious?! My sister makes fun of me all the time because of how big they are!"


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "Are you serious?! My sister makes fun of me all the time because of how big they are!"



Britannia: "I'm being serious. I don't think that we've met yet." she observed. "Britannia, or mam."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: "I'm being serious. I don't think that we've met yet." she observed. "Britannia, or mam."



Gordon: "Gordon Thorson at your service, Mam." He kissed her hand and bowed.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "Gordon Thorson at your service, Mam." He kissed her hand and bowed.



Britannia: "Well, that's very kind of you." she said, surprised. She was trying her hardest not to blush. She then said, "It's a pleasure to meet you, Gordon."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: "Well, that's very kind of you." she said, surprised. She was trying her hardest not to blush. She then said, "It's a pleasure to meet you, Gordon."



Gordon: "The pleasure is all mine, Mam."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "The pleasure is all mine, Mam."



Britannia: Now she was _really_ trying her hardest not to blush. She said, "Do you do anything special on Asgard?"


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: Now she was really trying her hardest not to blush. She said, "Do you do anything special on Asgard?"



Gordon: "I don't think so. We train and ride and have ceremonies and parties sometimes."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "I don't think so. We train and ride and have ceremonies and parties sometimes."



Britannia: "Must be nice." she said. "Sounds like you don't have to worry or dread the holidays. Or birthdays either."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: "Must be nice." she said. "Sounds like you don't have to worry or dread the holidays. Or birthdays either."



Gordon: "We don' really celebrate stuff like that. Why? Do people here worry about things like that?"


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "We don' really celebrate stuff like that. Why? Do people here worry about things like that?"



Britannia: "Not all people. They are thought of as happy occasions. But not me." she said. "I don't really enjoy going forth to the holidays. Poor sisters."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: "Not all people. They are thought of as happy occasions. But not me." she said. "I don't really enjoy going forth to the holidays. Poor sisters."



Gordon: "I'm sorry about that."


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "I'm sorry about that."



Britannia: "Eh, stuff happens."


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: He stumbled forward and turned around. He tackled Luke.
> 
> Liam: " I am!" He shoved her.



Luke: He sighed. "This is too easy." He delivered a hit to Jason. 

Jenna: She fell over on the ground. 

OOC I wore a skirt to school. Worst decision all month.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: He sighed. "This is too easy." He delivered a hit to Jason.
> 
> Jenna: She fell over on the ground.
> 
> OOC I wore a skirt to school. Worst decision all month.



OOC: Yikes. I usually only wear skirts if they are down to my shins. But I hardly ever do at all. 

Jason: The hit barely hurt. Then again, he had been hit so much over the years sparring nothing hurt that much. He put on his iron fist and hit Luke again. 

Liam: He laughed. 

Jason: He helped Jenna up quickly.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> OOC: Yikes. I usually only wear skirts if they are down to my shins. But I hardly ever do at all.
> 
> Jason: The hit barely hurt. Then again, he had been hit so much over the years sparring nothing hurt that much. He put on his iron fist and hit Luke again.
> 
> Liam: He laughed.
> 
> Jason: He helped Jenna up quickly.


Jenna: "Thanks," she said. She let her class come out. "You're totally asking for this," she warned Liam. 

Luke: He continued. "Well, this fight was worth provoking," he noted.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "Thanks," she said. She let her class come out. "You're totally asking for this," she warned Liam.
> 
> Luke: He continued. "Well, this fight was worth provoking," he noted.



Liam: " Yikes, claws!" he said in a mocking voice. He had figured out Jenna's fighting style now. He  had his father's ability to be able to copy moves. 

Jason: He really didn't like Luke at all. The kid was as insane as his father. He punched Luke in the jaw, hoping to knock him out.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: " Yikes, claws!" he said in a mocking voice. He had figured out Jenna's fighting style now. He  had his father's ability to be able to copy moves.
> 
> Jason: He really didn't like Luke at all. The kid was as insane as his father. He punched Luke in the jaw, hoping to knock him out.


Luke: He got knocked back, dazed. 

Jenna: She lashed out at Liam.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: He got knocked back, dazed.
> 
> Jenna: She lashed out at Liam.



Liam: He got a nasty cut across the arm and tackled Jenna.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: He got a nasty cut across the arm and tackled Jenna.


Jenna: "Seems I underestimated you," she said with a frown. She tried to do what she'd done before- use her agility to scale over Liam.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "Seems I underestimated you," she said with a frown. She tried to do what she'd done before- use her agility to scale over Liam.



Liam: He grabbed her ankle and pulled her down.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: He grabbed her ankle and pulled her down.


Jenna: "Whoa!" She fell on the ground hard (again). "I forgot who you're related to," she moaned.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "Whoa!" She fell on the ground hard (again). "I forgot who you're related to," she moaned.



Liam: " Everyone does. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: " Everyone does. "


Jenna: She sighed and got back up. Then her phone buzzed. Seriously? She answered. "Hello?"

Ava: "Hey, sis-"

Jenna: She sighed and aimed a punch for Liam. "I'm a little busy, sis!"

Ava: "Too busy for your own sister?"

Jenna: "Um, yeah." Then other voices came up, probably the rest of her sister's team. "You always put me on speaker."

Ava: "Yeah, it's a habit. Everyone says hi. What's up?"

Jenna: She sighed. "I'm in a fight, and-"

Ava: "Nova wants to know who you're fighting."

Jenna: "Tell Bucket Head it's Liam, and I need to go now." She hung up. "Siblings."

OOC I had to call him Bucket Head.


----------



## 1elle2

Liam: He got a call also. It was an unknown number. " Hello?"

Nova: " You're fighting Jenna?"

Liam: " You have my phone number?!"

Nova: " Yep. "

Liam: He hung up. " Who have Nova my phone number?"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: He got a call also. It was an unknown number. " Hello?"
> 
> Nova: " You're fighting Jenna?"
> 
> Liam: " You have my phone number?!"
> 
> Nova: " Yep. "
> 
> Liam: He hung up. " Who have Nova my phone number?"


Jenna: "I don't know, Bucket Head will be Bucket Head," she said. She lunged for Liam again, hoping to catch him distracted.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "I don't know, Bucket Head will be Bucket Head," she said. She lunged for Liam again, hoping to catch him distracted.



Jason: " Guilty as charged. "

Liam: He caught her and threw Jenna at Jason. 

Jason: He fell over with Jenna on top of him.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " Guilty as charged. "
> 
> Liam: He caught her and threw Jenna at Jason.
> 
> Jason: He fell over with Jenna on top of him.


Jenna: "Eek!" She got off Jason and helped him up. "Sorry," she said. She turned to Liam. "You're more annoying than a threat."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "Eek!" She got off Jason and helped him up. "Sorry," she said. She turned to Liam. "You're more annoying than a threat."



Liam: He punched, trying to hit her in the nose. 

OOC: It can hit her if you want. Or she could block it.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: He punched, trying to hit her in the nose.
> 
> OOC: It can hit her if you want. Or she could block it.


OOC Eh why not, but it won't be broken or anything

Jenna: She couldn't block it fast enough. She bent over. "Ah! Jerk!" Now having a slightly bleeding nose and a bad attitude about this guy, she decided to let lose- let her powers take over. She fingered her amulet. _Come on..._ Then she went back into the fight, more confident with the reminder of the amulet.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: "Ooh, I love bacon!"
> 
> OOC I don't love bacon!
> 
> 
> 
> OOC This is extremely late, but night!
> 
> Dustin: "Why pay someone else to drive, why not just take yourself?"
> 
> OOC He doesn't know you need a license to drive



Jori: "Well, it costs money to buy a car, and you have to be at least 16 to drive yourself."


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Well, it costs money to buy a car, and you have to be at least 16 to drive yourself."


Dustin: "Really? I got my Mecha when I was nine, for better or for worse..."


----------



## 1elle2

OOC: Why did that post make me laugh so much?


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Really? I got my Mecha when I was nine, for better or for worse..."



Jori: She laughed.  She didn't really know how to respond to this.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: She laughed.  She didn't really know how to respond to this.


Dustin: He wobbled again, then steadied himself. "I think I'm getting better at this"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He wobbled again, then steadied himself. "I think I'm getting better at this"



Jori: "Don't worry, you'll be a pro before long."


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Don't worry, you'll be a pro before long."


Dustin: He thought for a moment. "Do you guys race bikes? And cars? We race Mechas, but I don't usually take part, it can be a little... dangerous."


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: School wasn't so bad. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> OOC: School wasn't so bad. Did I miss anything?


OOC Liam and Jenna & Jason are fighting, Luke is barely conscious, and Dustin and Jori are bike riding. Not much. Glad school wasn't too bad


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He thought for a moment. "Do you guys race bikes? And cars? We race Mechas, but I don't usually take part, it can be a little... dangerous."



Jori: "Yeah, there are races for everything around here... what exactly are Mechas? Are they like cars?"


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: Just when he thought his smile couldn't get bigger, it did. He didn't love to life weights, but being muscular (Think his dad, espically the arms.) really helped with archery. He picked Hope up and romanticly spun her around, landing her lighly with a kiss on the cheek.



Hope: She laughed as he spun her around, seeing as she was just over 5'1" and not very heavy he was finding it easy to swing her around.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Liam and Jenna & Jason are fighting, Luke is barely conscious, and Dustin and Jori are bike riding. Not much. Glad school wasn't too bad



OOC: Thanks!


----------



## 1elle2

Amber: She felt Luke's mind weaken and started fighting him for control.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Hope: She laughed as he spun her around, seeing as she was just over 5'1" and not very heavy he was finding it easy to swing her around.



Jay: He laughed along with her. After he noticed the sun was setting. "Wow. They have nice sunsets here." The view had a open vista, and it stretched for a long time. Being a city boy Jay hadn't seen too many unobstructed sunsets.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: He laughed along with her. After he noticed the sun was setting. "Wow. They have nice sunsets here." The view had a open vista, and it stretched for a long time. Being a city boy Jay hadn't seen too many unobstructed sunsets.



Hope: "Yeah, the sunset's so colorful and beautiful. It's easier for us in cities, easy to blend, just a man and his daughter, but we love rural areas, where there's not much blocking the skyline. Whenever we're in a place like that we get up early and just watch the dawn a couple times a week. It's so beautiful here."


----------



## The Villianess

Missy: Missy had left the Mess Hall after chilling out for a few minutes. She heard something.

Balthazar: He stepped out of the bushes as Missy whirled around. He just grinned.

Missy: "What do you want?"

Balthazar: "Nothing other than the-"

Missy: "You're stupid if you think I'm going to help you blow out that candle."


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Yeah, there are races for everything around here... what exactly are Mechas? Are they like cars?"



Dustin: "Well, the mechanics behind them are complex. They're pretty much like cars, but people are starting to stop usig them so much. Thy run on the energy of magic in Slugterra. They can be like pets, a lot of people name them. They're animals, most of which only live up here. Most of the people in Slugterra just think they're make believe. They're also upgraded constantly, like, um.... They're things for your phones... Oh, yeah, 'apps'. You get sent upgrade parts by the Mecha Beast Forge, which is currently...." _Blown up._ "Down, for some major repairs."

OOC I want the episode where Blakk blows the forge up on my phone Eli's face is priceless.



1elle2 said:


> Amber: She felt Luke's mind weaken and started fighting him for control.



Luke: Still only barely conscious, he felt Amber fighting. He rubbed his head, trying to clear out the stars...

Jenna: "We don't have to figt, Liam, how about we just compromise?" She didn't want to get in trouble, she had the habit of being a goodie goodie.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "Yeah, the sunset's so colorful and beautiful. It's easier for us in cities, easy to blend, just a man and his daughter, but we love rural areas, where there's not much blocking the skyline. Whenever we're in a place like that we get up early and just watch the dawn a couple times a week. It's so beautiful here."



Jay: "I don't know how much long I could leave the hustle and bustle. Evelyn and I are already getting a little antsy not having the power to hop on a subway or bus freely but it sure is beautiful here."

OOC: This had me thinking, where should the Avenger Kids Mansion be?


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> Jay: "I don't know how much long I could leave the hustle and bustle. Evelyn and I are already getting a little antsy not having the power to hop on a subway or bus freely but it sure is beautiful here."
> 
> OOC: This had me thinking, where should the Avenger Kids Mansion be?



OOC: Somewhere in the middle of a very secluded area where there isn't anything for miles around.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "I don't know how much long I could leave the hustle and bustle. Evelyn and I are already getting a little antsy not having the power to hop on a subway or bus freely but it sure is beautiful here."
> 
> OOC: This had me thinking, where should the Avenger Kids Mansion be?



OOC: I don't think it should be too far from their parents. Maybe in upstate New York, maybe in a suburb rather than an actual city, or alternatively somewhere in the Malibu area, though I like New York better because it's close to almost everyone where as Malibu area would be just Stark. And in New York they can have snow.

Hope: She laughed. "Cities do have such a different feel to them than rural areas. But I'll make sure you two don't go too insane."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Eh why not, but it won't be broken or anything
> 
> Jenna: She couldn't block it fast enough. She bent over. "Ah! Jerk!" Now having a slightly bleeding nose and a bad attitude about this guy, she decided to let lose- let her powers take over. She fingered her amulet. Come on... Then she went back into the fight, more confident with the reminder of the amulet.



OOC: Sorry, double post. 

Liam: He knew she had an amulet that gave Jenna her powers. Uh oh. He punched at her again.


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> OOC: Somewhere in the middle of a very secluded area where there isn't anything for miles around.



OOC: That does make sense, except for the fact that they have to go to school, and all the city kids would go insane.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> OOC: Sorry, double post.
> 
> Liam: He knew she had an amulet that gave Jenna her powers. Uh oh. He punched at her again.


Jenna: This time, she successfully blocked the punch. Her eyes flashed with a sudden excitement- she did this rarely. It took a lot of self discipline to not let the wild side of the powers of the amulet to show, but why not now?


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Luke: Still only barely conscious, he felt Amber fighting. He rubbed his head, trying to clear out the stars...
> 
> Jenna: "We don't have to figt, Liam, how about we just compromise?" She didn't want to get in trouble, she had the habit of being a goodie goodie.



Amber: Crud. She could feel him resisting. She tried harder, though she was losing hope. 

Liam: He lunged and grabbed her amulet. 

Jason: He gasped. Liam had her amulet!


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Amber: Crud. She could feel him resisting. She tried harder, though she was losing hope.
> 
> Liam: He lunged and grabbed her amulet.
> 
> Jason: He gasped. Liam had her amulet!


Jenna: The chain unhooked and the amulet was in Liam's hands. She felt her energy drain. "Give it back!" Not only did hold her powers, but it was her only connection with her dad.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I don't think it should be too far from their parents. Maybe in upstate New York, maybe in a suburb rather than an actual city, or alternatively somewhere in the Malibu area, though I like New York better because it's close to almost everyone where as Malibu area would be just Stark. And in New York they can have snow.
> 
> Hope: She laughed. "Cities do have such a different feel to them than rural areas. But I'll make sure you two don't go too insane."





1elle2 said:


> OOC: Somewhere in the middle of a very secluded area where there isn't anything for miles around.





Fairywings said:


> OOC: That does make sense, except for the fact that they have to go to school, and all the city kids would go insane.



Jay: He laughed. "Thanks, we'll need it!"

OOC: I personally like the idea of a New York suburb. We could also do country as long as we use a teleporter. I may make them and their mansion on Sims for fun.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: The chain unhooked and the amulet was in Liam's hands. She felt her energy drain. "Give it back!" Not only did hold her powers, but it was her only connection with her dad.



Liam: " Make me!"

Jason: He punched Liam in the head, and the boy crumpled. Jason took it from his hand and gave it to Jenna. 

Liam: He moaned.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Liam: " Make me!"
> 
> Jason: He punched Liam in the head, and the boy crumpled. Jason took it from his hand and gave it to Jenna.
> 
> Liam: He moaned.


Jenna: She grabbed it and held it against her chest. "Please don't tell my sister that almost happened," she breathed. She glanced at Liam. "Thanks, but we're probably going to get in trouble now..."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: He laughed. "Thanks, we'll need it!"
> 
> OOC: I personally like the idea of a New York suburb. We could also do country as long as we use a teleporter. I may make them and their mansion on Sims for fun.



OOC: lol!

Hope: She laughed. She took one of the roses and weaved it expertly into her hair. Then she smiled up at him and gave him a quick kiss. "Thanks again, this was amazing of you."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: She grabbed it and held it against her chest. "Please don't tell my sister that almost happened," she breathed. She glanced at Liam. "Thanks, but we're probably going to get in trouble now..."



Jason: " It's okay, I won't mention it to her. Lets go. They'll be fine in a few minutes. "

Liam: Right on cue, Liam stood up and walked away. He went into his cabin. 

Eli: He came out and saw Luke, Jason, and Jenna.  He came over to them.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " It's okay, I won't mention it to her. Lets go. They'll be fine in a few minutes. "
> 
> Liam: Right on cue, Liam stood up and walked away. He went into his cabin.
> 
> Eli: He came out and saw Luke, Jason, and Jenna.  He came over to them.


Jenna: She nodded silently. Then she waved to Eli, then her face turned pink. "Is my nose still bleeding?" she asked Eli and Jason.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: She nodded silently. Then she waved to Eli, then her face turned pink. "Is my nose still bleeding?" she asked Eli and Jason.



Eli: It wasn't. " Why would it be bleeding?"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Eli: It wasn't. " Why would it be bleeding?"


Jenna: "Whew. Um, well, me and Jason just had a fight with Liam and..."

Luke: He got up with quite the headache and muttered, "If only you knew about Amber."

Jenna: "Him. Wait- what was that?!"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Jenna: "Whew. Um, well, me and Jason just had a fight with Liam and..."
> 
> Luke: He got up with quite the headache and muttered, "If only you knew about Amber."
> 
> Jenna: "Him. Wait- what was that?!"



Eli: " What did you do?!"

Jason: Amber? Who was that?


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " What did you do?!"
> 
> Jason: Amber? Who was that?


Luke: He rolled his eyes and rubbed his head. "Nothing, Stark." And then he walked away without another word. 

Jenna: Exhausted, she sighed and sat on the ground, calling Ava back. She put her on speaker. Why not. "Hey, Ava." She had accumulated the habit of calling her 'sis' when Antis were around, she still was paranoid about identities and all that...

Ava: "Hey, so what was going on there? You sound exhausted."

Jenna: "That's because I am."


----------



## 1elle2

Jason: " Hi Ava!"


Eli: He was nervous. Eli hoped Amber was okay.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> OOC: lol!
> 
> Hope: She laughed. She took one of the roses and weaved it expertly into her hair. Then she smiled up at him and gave him a quick kiss. "Thanks again, this was amazing of you."



Jay: Wow, that was extremely flirty, he thought. He quite enjoyed this side of Hope too. He was left a little more dazed. "Of course gorgeous."

OOC: I'm not really sure what to do at this point, any suggestions?


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " Hi Ava!"
> 
> 
> Eli: He was nervous. Eli hoped Amber was okay.


Ava: "Hey Jason! You're brother's sparring with Spider-Man, but he says h-"

Nova: "Hey J, hey Jason!"

Jenna: "How did you get Liam's phone number, Bucket Head?"

Nova: "It's Nova, by the way, you listen to Web-head too much. And I have my ways."

Ava: "Yeah, I'm sure you do. Well, other than fighting, how's camp?"

Jenna: "Good, it's fun. Except the lake."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: "Eh, stuff happens."



Gordon: "I suppose. Mam, would you maybe like to do something later?"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Ava: "Hey Jason! You're brother's sparring with Spider-Man, but he says h-"
> 
> Nova: "Hey J, hey Jason!"
> 
> Jenna: "How did you get Liam's phone number, Bucket Head?"
> 
> Nova: "It's Nova, by the way, you listen to Web-head too much. And I have my ways."
> 
> Ava: "Yeah, I'm sure you do. Well, other than fighting, how's camp?"
> 
> Jenna: "Good, it's fun. Except the lake."



Jason: " And Luke. I hit him pretty hard in the head though. "

Eli: " Am I the only person who's worried here?"


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Jason: " And Luke. I hit him pretty hard in the head though. "
> 
> Eli: " Am I the only person who's worried here?"


Ava: "Awesome!"

Jenna: "Why are you worried, Eli?"

Ava: "Eli? Who's Eli?"


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: From now on, I don't want to be caught up. I just want to know if anything important happened.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Ava: "Awesome!"
> 
> Jenna: "Why are you worried, Eli?"
> 
> Ava: "Eli? Who's Eli?"



Eli: " I'm Eli Stark. Hint hint. "


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " I'm Eli Stark. Hint hint. "


Ava: "No way! A Stark! Meanwhile I'm stuck in the tricarrier listening to Nova and Power Man argue over who looks better..."

Jenna: "Yeh, have fun with that... Eli, what's up?"


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: Wow, that was extremely flirty, he thought. He quite enjoyed this side of Hope too. He was left a little more dazed. "Of course gorgeous."
> 
> OOC: I'm not really sure what to do at this point, any suggestions?



OOC: I don't know. Maybe they should head back to their cabins, or go for a walk and run into some others?

Hope: She laughed. He was going to have to get used to being called pretty.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Ava: "No way! A Stark! Meanwhile I'm stuck in the tricarrier listening to Nova and Power Man argue over who looks better..."
> 
> Jenna: "Yeh, have fun with that... Eli, what's up?"



Eli: " Luke mentioned Amber. I think I need to go find her. "


----------



## Silvermist20

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: From now on, I don't want to be caught up. I just want to know if anything important happened.



^


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "I suppose. Mam, would you maybe like to do something later?"



OOC: Little late but here is her response.

Britannia: "Do something?"


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> ^



OOC: Okay. Hope and Jay are officially together now.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " Luke mentioned Amber. I think I need to go find her. "


Ava: "Jenna, I need to go, more training. Have fun."

Jenna: She said goodbye then hung up. Jenna sighed. "I'm sure she's fine... But she is your girlfriend. I think I saw her go into her cabin a bit ago."

OOC I need to go to bed, you can have Luke do whatever with Amber, Noelle


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> OOC: Little late but here is her response.
> 
> Britannia: "Do something?"



Gordon: he shrugged. "Yeah. I don't care what, Mam."


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Ava: "Jenna, I need to go, more training. Have fun."
> 
> Jenna: She said goodbye then hung up. Jenna sighed. "I'm sure she's fine... But she is your girlfriend. I think I saw her go into her cabin a bit ago."
> 
> OOC I need to go to bed, you can have Luke do whatever with Amber, Noelle



OOC: Okay. Good night.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he shrugged. "Yeah. I don't care what, Mam."



Britannia: Every bone in her, every reflex she had was telling her to say yes. She tucked a strand of her hair behind her ear, then stood up off of the ground. She said, "I guess we could go do something."


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: Every bone in her, every reflex she had was telling her to say yes. She tucked a strand of her hair behind her ear, then stood up off of the ground. She said, "I guess we could go do something."



Gordon: he smiled. "Great! What would you like to do?"


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he smiled. "Great! What would you like to do?"



Britannia: "Anything." she replied.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: "Anything." she replied.



Gordon: "Canoe ride? I've always wanted to try that."


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Okay. Hope and Jay are officially together now.



OOC: I know. Btw, did Tiare ever respond to Colton?


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: "Canoe ride? I've always wanted to try that."



Britannia: "Sure," she said. "See you out here in a little bit."


----------



## 1elle2

Eli: He went to Amber's cabin and peeked in. Amber was sitting on her bunk, looking out the window, her icy blue eyes wide. Wait- icy blue? Amber had dark blue eyes. Luke had put her under a spell. He shut the door and ran.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Britannia: "Sure," she said. "See you out here in a little bit."



Gordon: he nodded. Gordon kissed her cheek. "Until then." He walked away.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he nodded. Gordon kissed her cheek. "Until then." He walked away.



Britannia: She waited until he was gone until she started blushing. That was sweet. Britannia grinned uncontrollably.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I don't know. Maybe they should head back to their cabins, or go for a walk and run into some others?
> 
> Hope: She laughed. He was going to have to get used to being called pretty.



OOC: Yeah maybe they can run into Eli who is freaking out about Amber's eyes when they are just going for a walk or something and get sucked in. 

Jay: "Hey follow me!" He held out his hand and started walking away from the picnic spot.


----------



## tigerkitty

OOC: Sorry, haven't really been able to post much since school has started here...  So can someone tell me what has happened? And include the events (if any) that have occurred?


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OOC: Yeah maybe they can run into Eli who is freaking out about Amber's eyes when they are just going for a walk or something and get sucked in.
> 
> Jay: "Hey follow me!" He held out his hand and started walking away from the picnic spot.



OOC: All right!

Hope: "Okay." She took his hand and walked with him.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> OOC: All right!
> 
> Hope: "Okay." She took his hand and walked with him.



Jay: They walked for a little bit, happily chatting. On the way they were distracted by Eli panicking running around. This didn't look good... "Eli what's the matter?"


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: They walked for a little bit, happily chatting. On the way they were distracted by Eli panicking running around. This didn't look good... "Eli what's the matter?"



Hope: "Is something wrong Eli?"  she asked when they approached.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Hope: "Is something wrong Eli?"  she asked when they approached.



Jay: He mouthed to Hope while waiting for Eli to respond, "Do you know what's wrong?"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: "Well, the mechanics behind them are complex. They're pretty much like cars, but people are starting to stop usig them so much. Thy run on the energy of magic in Slugterra. They can be like pets, a lot of people name them. They're animals, most of which only live up here. Most of the people in Slugterra just think they're make believe. They're also upgraded constantly, like, um.... They're things for your phones... Oh, yeah, 'apps'. You get sent upgrade parts by the Mecha Beast Forge, which is currently...." Blown up. "Down, for some major repairs."
> 
> OOC I want the episode where Blakk blows the forge up on my phone Eli's face is priceless.
> 
> Luke: Still only barely conscious, he felt Amber fighting. He rubbed his head, trying to clear out the stars...
> 
> Jenna: "We don't have to figt, Liam, how about we just compromise?" She didn't want to get in trouble, she had the habit of being a goodie goodie.



Jori: "oh"

OOC: sorry for the lame answer, I don't really know what she should say.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: He mouthed to Hope while waiting for Eli to respond, "Do you know what's wrong?"



Hope: She shrugged, clueless


----------



## Silvermist20

Snapdragon: He started flying around when he flew by someone. "Hello there. What's your name?"

Colton: "None of your business you dumb fairy."

Snapdragon: "Hey, sparrow man!"

Colton: "Whatever." He started to walk away.

Snapdragon: He started flying with him. "Well I'm Snapdragon."

Colton: "Don't care."

Snapdragon: "Rosetta's my sister."

Colton: "Still don't care. Now stop following me or else."

Snapdragon: "Or else what, hm?"

Colton: "Well I didn't want to have to do this fairy-"

Snapdragon: "Sparrow man!"

Colton: "Whatever. But, or else this." He turned into a demon dragon.

Clarissa: She ran outside. "Woah, bro, what are you doing?"

Colton: "This fairy-"

Snapdragon: "Sparrow man!"

Colton: "Whatever! Annoyed me with all this fairy, sparrow man, whatever talk and now he's following me. So now I'm teaching him a lesson on what happens when you annoy Colton."

Clarissa: "Oh. Carry on." She ran back to her cabin.

Jess: She looked outside. "How did she turn into a dragon?" She said to herself. She ran outside. "Clarissa! Turn into a human this instant!"

Colton: He turned human again.

Jess: "Huh? Who are you?"

Colton: "Colton, Chernabog's son, Clarissa's brother. Nothing to see here."

Snapdragon: He flew away. _"I hope he's not in my cabin,"_ he thought.

Jess: "I will let you off with a warning. But I got my eyes on you." She left.

Colton: He left.

OOC: Btw, Cindy, while I'm at Disney, you can have Snapdragon if he's needed.


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "oh"
> 
> OOC: sorry for the lame answer, I don't really know what she should say.


OOC Okie dokie Silv  Lol and no biggy Goofy 

Dustin: He was beginning he get used to he bike. "So, what do you do in your free time? It's probably far different than what I do..."


----------



## tigerkitty

tigerkitty said:


> ooc: Sorry, haven't really been able to post much since school has started here...  so can someone tell me what has happened? And include the events (if any) that have occurred?



ooc: ^^


----------



## Cinderella8

tigerkitty said:


> ooc: ^^


OOC Not sure where you last posted. Hope and Jay are officially (I think) dating, there was a fight (Luke and Liam vs Jason and Jenna), Eli has just found out Amber is under Luke's control, Dustin and Jori are bike riding, there's been plenty of talking amongst characters, that's about it.


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "Is something wrong Eli?"  she asked when they approached.



Eli: He stopped. " Luke put Amber under a spell!"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Okie dokie Silv  Lol and no biggy Goofy
> 
> Dustin: He was beginning he get used to he bike. "So, what do you do in your free time? It's probably far different than what I do..."



Jori: I'm sure it is.  I ride my bike around, draw, I love to explore when I can, not much else really. You?"


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: I'm sure it is.  I ride my bike around, draw, I love to explore when I can, not much else really. You?"


OOC I'm imagining his voice like Nod's from Epic...

Dustin: "Cool. I don't have much time to draw, but I like it. Me?" He thought of the best words. "Well, when I'm not running from someone I've managed to upset, which can be quite often, I like working with tech. I mean, I'm no pro mechanic, but I guess I just get curious as to how things work."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC I'm imagining his voice like Nod's from Epic...
> 
> Dustin: "Cool. I don't have much time to draw, but I like it. Me?" He thought of the best words. "Well, when I'm not running from someone I've managed to upset, which can be quite often, I like working with tech. I mean, I'm no pro mechanic, but I guess I just get curious as to how things work."



Jori: "Cool, your life sounds so fascinating.  Especially compared to mine."


----------



## Doodle98

Gordon: he ran to his sister. "I have a date! With a human! This is going to be awesome!"

Thora: "Great, brother! I'm so proud!"

Gordon: he nodded. "wait until I tell everyone else!" He ran away.

Thora: she sighed and kicked a rock. "Why doesn't anyone like me? Am I really that ugly?" She asked herself.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he ran to his sister. "I have a date! With a human! This is going to be awesome!"
> 
> Thora: "Great, brother! I'm so proud!"
> 
> Gordon: he nodded. "wait until I tell everyone else!" He ran away.
> 
> Thora: she sighed and kicked a rock. "Why doesn't anyone like me? Am I really that ugly?" She asked herself.



OOC: ahh, Thora.  She sounds a like me most of the time.


----------



## The Villianess

Missy: Missy rolled her eyes as she walked away from Balthazar. She met Britannia. 

Britannia: She knew that Missy was going to ask her questions. She was blushing.

Missy: "What's with the blush?" she asked sourly.

Britannia: She blushed again. "It's actually nothing really."

Missy: "You are never that happy. What's going on?"

Britannia: "Nothing at all. Just that I met someone."

Missy: Her eyes widened. "You met somebody? Who?"


----------



## Doodle98

GoofyFunyun said:


> OOC: ahh, Thora.  She sounds a like me most of the time.



OOC: same.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he ran to his sister. "I have a date! With a human! This is going to be awesome!"
> 
> Thora: "Great, brother! I'm so proud!"
> 
> Gordon: he nodded. "wait until I tell everyone else!" He ran away.
> 
> Thora: she sighed and kicked a rock. "Why doesn't anyone like me? Am I really that ugly?" She asked herself.


OOC I gotta agree with you, Goofy, that's me all the way. Yay I'm a daughter of Thor


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC I gotta agree with you, Goofy, that's me all the way. Yay I'm a daughter of Thor



OOC: that means we are all sisters! Yay! Lol.


----------



## 1elle2

OOC: I'm still a bit too young to be worrying about that stuff, but I feel for you guys.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Gordon: he ran to his sister. "I have a date! With a human! This is going to be awesome!"
> 
> Thora: "Great, brother! I'm so proud!"
> 
> Gordon: he nodded. "wait until I tell everyone else!" He ran away.
> 
> Thora: she sighed and kicked a rock. "Why doesn't anyone like me? Am I really that ugly?" She asked herself.



OOC: I feel so bad for her, but also Thora is a lot like me. I seriously have never had a boyfriend, or been out on a date. The guys at my school don't like me lol.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC I gotta agree with you, Goofy, that's me all the way. Yay I'm a daughter of Thor





Doodle98 said:


> OOC: that means we are all sisters! Yay! Lol.



OOC: Yay! lol


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Cool, your life sounds so fascinating.  Especially compared to mine."


OOC Noelle from what you've told me you don't need to worry about 'that stuff' even when you're older lol. We are the Thor sister!!! 

Dustin: "It sorta got old after a while," he admitted. "I mean, I go on plenty of cool adventures with my brother, but up here, it's great. No Blakk, not counting Dana, no ghouls, no new opponents coming from all directions..."

OOC On the way to softball, back later. And the new opponents thing is just about right...


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Noelle from what you've told me you don't need to worry about 'that stuff' even when you're older lol. We are the Thor sister!!!
> 
> Dustin: "It sorta got old after a while," he admitted. "I mean, I go on plenty of cool adventures with my brother, but up here, it's great. No Blakk, not counting Dana, no ghouls, no new opponents coming from all directions..."
> 
> OOC On the way to softball, back later. And the new opponents thing is just about right...



OOC: I didn't want to mention that... O_O


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Eli: He stopped. " Luke put Amber under a spell!"



Hope: "What?" Gone was the unusually cheerful voice, this one was hard as stone and cold as ice at the thought of what Luke had done.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: I tend to not come off as a likable person in general, but that might just be because I'm reserved and keep my distance most of the time. It's a good thing I'm not interested in dating, otherwise I'd be a lot more miserable.


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "What?" Gone was the unusually cheerful voice, this one was hard as stone and cold as ice at the thought of what Luke had done.


Eli: " Her eyes are icy blue!"


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " Her eyes are icy blue!"



Hope: She squeezed Jay's hand comfortingly, she knew his dad had been taken like that too. "How can I help? Want me to go flatten that puny demigod?" As she spoke, her eyes began to glow unnaturally, so they were almost a neon green, the first sign of the gamma. Only the Avengers and their children knew Hope could change into the Hulk at will, and they all could tell when it was willed and when it was out of control, this time it was willed, but she hadn't yet started the changing, she was only awakening the gamma.


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Hope: She squeezed Jay's hand comfortingly, she knew his dad had been taken like that too. "How can I help? Want me to go flatten that puny demigod?" As she spoke, her eyes began to glow unnaturally, so they were almost a neon green, the first sign of the gamma. Only the Avengers and their children knew Hope could change into the Hulk at will, and they all could tell when it was willed and when it was out of control, this time it was willed, but she hadn't yet started the changing, she was only awakening the gamma.



Eli: " No. Please don't. But how do we break it?"


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " No. Please don't. But how do we break it?"



Hope: Her eyes darken to their normal hue. "I know how. I at least paid attention when our parents showed us the movie." Cognitive recalibration, she would have to hit Amber very hard on the head.


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Hope: Her eyes darken to their normal hue. "I know how. I at least paid attention when our parents showed us the movie." Cognitive recalibration, she would have to hit Amber very hard on the head.



Eli: " Cognitive recalibration, right? Someone has to hit her in the head. We should ask Thora, in case theres another way though. "


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " Cognitive recalibration, right? Someone has to hit her in the head. We should ask Thora, in case theres another way though. "



Hope: "I'm here though. I'll just hulk out, whack her upside the head and be done with it if you want."


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "I'm here though. I'll just hulk out, whack her upside the head and be done with it if you want."



Eli: " That'll be plan B. Lets not have the other girl come out unless we absolutely need to. How do we corner her though? She will be very difficult to hit. "

OOC: Do you want Hope to hulk out?


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " That'll be plan B. Lets not have the other girl come out unless we absolutely need to. How do we corner her though? She will be very difficult to hit. "
> 
> OOC: Do you want Hope to hulk out?



OOC: It would be good, since Doodle's not on I don't think. But it'll be intentional, not from loss of control, so it won't count for the bet.

Hope: "Okay." She knew Jay would be happier with that, and so would she, she supposed, but at the same time, Amber and Eli were hurting and she couldn't stand it.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> OOC: I didn't want to mention that... O_O



OOC Whoops? XD Sorry though


----------



## The Villianess

Britannia: "It's nothing, Missy."

Missy: "Okay then."


----------



## Orreed

Jay: He tensed up when he heard what happened.  Jay was glad Hope was there to comfort him, but he WOULD NOT let her get hurt. "Hope, please don't do that. You could lose control or Ross could come. Mom has told a lot of stories about saving dad. Evelyn or I could probably do it."


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> OOC: It would be good, since Doodle's not on I don't think. But it'll be intentional, not from loss of control, so it won't count for the bet.
> 
> Hope: "Okay." She knew Jay would be happier with that, and so would she, she supposed, but at the same time, Amber and Eli were hurting and she couldn't stand it.





Orreed said:


> Jay: He tensed up when he heard what happened.  Jay was glad Hope was there to comfort him, but he WOULD NOT let her get hurt. "Hope, please don't do that. You could lose control or Ross could come. Mom has told a lot of stories. Evelyn or I could probably do it."


Eli: " The problem is that she is extremely hard to hit.  She can do that hologram thing, and she becomes all light. "


----------



## Cinderella8

OOC Did I miss anything big? Oh and Wings I LOVE your new avatar!


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Did I miss anything big? Oh and Wings I LOVE your new avatar!



OOC: Nope.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Did I miss anything big? Oh and Wings I LOVE your new avatar!



OOC: Thanks!


----------



## Orreed

1elle2 said:
			
		

> Eli: " The problem is that she is extremely hard to hit.  She can do that hologram thing, and she becomes all light. "



Jay: He got angry and got in Eli's face, his voice fierce. "LISTEN. YOU DO REALIZE HOW TERRIBLE THAT IDEA IS? WORD COULD GET OUT AND ROSS COULD COME AND FIND HERE AND WE'D NEVER SEE HER AGAIN. OR SHE COULD LOSE CONTROL. SHE NEEDS TO STAY OUT OF THIS. EVELYN IS AN EXPERT FIGHTER, AND I CAN SHOOT A SLEEPING DART FROM FAR AWAY. HOPE IS NOT GOING TO BE INVOLVED IN THIS!"


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> Jay: He got angry and got in Eli's face, his voice fierce. "LISTEN. YOU DO REALIZE HOW TERRIBLE THAT IDEA IS? WORD COULD GET OUT AND ROSS COULD COME AND FIND HERE AND WE'D NEVER SEE HER AGAIN. OR SHE COULD LOSE CONTROL. SHE NEEDS TO STAY OUT OF THIS. EVELYN IS AN EXPERT FIGHTER, AND I CAN SHOOT A SLEEPING DART FROM FAR AWAY. HOPE IS NOT GOING TO BE INVOLVED IN THIS!"



OOC: Wow.

Eli: " I didn't mean that Hope would have to do it.  Didn't your mom just whack your dad in the head as a regular person?"


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: He tensed up when he heard what happened.  Jay was glad Hope was there to comfort him, but he WOULD NOT let her get hurt. "Hope, please don't do that. You could lose control or Ross could come. Mom has told a lot of stories about saving dad. Evelyn or I could probably do it."





1elle2 said:


> Eli: " The problem is that she is extremely hard to hit.  She can do that hologram thing, and she becomes all light. "



Hope: "I'll do whatever I have to." She nodded. "That does make it a little difficult."


----------



## Orreed

1elle2 said:
			
		

> OOC: Wow.
> 
> Eli: " I didn't mean that Hope would have to do it.  Didn't your mom just whack your dad in the head as a regular person?"



OCC: Yeah lol don't take it personally it not you 

Jay: He backed down. "Good, please Hope is NOT doing it. Excuse me, you don't need to be like the rest of the world who forgets my parents being Avengers due to not having powers. Hawkeye was attacking Black Widow and they had an intense fight with much gymnatics and tatics." https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEyE0rQAdfs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: He got angry and got in Eli's face, his voice fierce. "LISTEN. YOU DO REALIZE HOW TERRIBLE THAT IDEA IS? WORD COULD GET OUT AND ROSS COULD COME AND FIND HERE AND WE'D NEVER SEE HER AGAIN. OR SHE COULD LOSE CONTROL. SHE NEEDS TO STAY OUT OF THIS. EVELYN IS AN EXPERT FIGHTER, AND I CAN SHOOT A SLEEPING DART FROM FAR AWAY. HOPE IS NOT GOING TO BE INVOLVED IN THIS!"





1elle2 said:


> OOC: Wow.
> 
> Eli: " I didn't mean that Hope would have to do it.  Didn't your mom just whack your dad in the head as a regular person?"



Hope: "JAY, CALM DOWN! I'm going to be just fine!" That was the biggest lie she had ever told. "I should do whatever I can to help people, that includes Amber. I know my situation better than anyone in this camp, I'll be fine." Another lie. She would have to stop doing this.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Hope: "I'll do whatever I have to." She nodded. "That does make it a little difficult."



Jay: He took her other hand and looked her in the eyes. "Hope there are many ways to save Amber. You do not need to help and risk you're safety. I promise the others and I will handle this."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OCC: Yeah lol don't take it personally it not you
> 
> Jay: He backed down. "Good, please Hope is NOT doing it. Excuse me, you don't need to be like the rest of the world who forgets my parents being Avengers due to not having powers. Hawkeye was attacking Black Widow and they had an intense fight with much gymnatics and tatics." https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEyE0rQAdfs&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Hope: "We all saw it, Jay," she whispered, squeezing his hand again.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: He took her other hand and looked her in the eyes. "Hope there are many ways to save Amber. You do not need to help and risk you're safety. I promise the others and I will handle this."



Hope: "I appreciate your concern, but you don't need to over-protect me. Of course I do need to. She would do the same thing for me."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Noelle from what you've told me you don't need to worry about 'that stuff' even when you're older lol. We are the Thor sister!!!
> 
> Dustin: "It sorta got old after a while," he admitted. "I mean, I go on plenty of cool adventures with my brother, but up here, it's great. No Blakk, not counting Dana, no ghouls, no new opponents coming from all directions..."
> 
> OOC On the way to softball, back later. And the new opponents thing is just about right...



Jori: she nodded.  She didn't know what it was like to be in danger.  She had had it easy.  Seeing that Dustin was hardly having any trouble now, she got a little closer with her bike.

OOC: she had been keeping her distance before


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "JAY, CALM DOWN! I'm going to be just fine!" That was the biggest lie she had ever told. "I should do whatever I can to help people, that includes Amber. I know my situation better than anyone in this camp, I'll be fine." Another lie. She would have to stop doing this.





Orreed said:


> Jay: He took her other hand and looked her in the eyes. "Hope there are many ways to save Amber. You do not need to help and risk you're safety. I promise the others and I will handle this."



Eli: "Also, I don't think Amber would want you to risk being caught. She's had some bad experiences with that kind of thing. "


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Eli: "Also, I don't think Amber would want you to risk being caught. She's had some bad experiences with that kind of thing. "



Hope: She sighed and face-palmed. "Guys, I almost get shot a couple times a month. I think I'll be okay."


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: she nodded.  She didn't know what it was like to be in danger.  She had had it easy.  Seeing that Dustin was hardly having any trouble now, she got a little closer with her bike.
> 
> OOC: she had been keeping her distance before


Dustin: He gave a small smile as Jori got closer. He tried to think of more topics, wanting a to keep a conversation alive. "Do you like to read? Once more, I don't have too much free time, but I like reading when I can, which usually means a few nights every once in a while being up til 1 a.m. reading..."

OOC That is so me


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Hope: She sighed and face-palmed. "Guys, I almost get shot a couple times a month. I think I'll be okay."



Eli: And I get in a lab explosion every month, but only one unlucky time and I end up with a machine in my chest, Eli thought. " Wow!"


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Eli: And I get in a lab explosion every month, but only one unlucky time and I end up with a machine in my chest, Eli thought. " Wow!"



Hope: "I live dangerously, it's just the life I was born with, so get over it, I have."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Dustin: He gave a small smile as Jori got closer. He tried to think of more topics, wanting a to keep a conversation alive. "Do you like to read? Once more, I don't have too much free time, but I like reading when I can, which usually means a few nights every once in a while being up til 1 a.m. reading..."
> 
> OOC That is so me



Jori: "Reading is okay.  I don't have a hobby of it or anything, but I don't dislike it," she answered. "What do you like to read?"


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Reading is okay.  I don't have a hobby of it or anything, but I don't dislike it," she answered. "What do you like to read?"


OOC My Epic avatars refuse to work. *facedesk*

Dustin: "Not a lot of people do, but I live reading history, everything that's happened in the past, it's all pretty interesting, especially when your family's a big part of the past. I also like fantasy, but before I knew the surface existed, that was mostly stories about this place I thought to be made up."


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "I live dangerously, it's just the life I was born with, so get over it, I have."



Eli: He rubbed his chest, it had started to hurt. He decided he would tell the others about the heart reactor soon.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC My Epic avatars refuse to work. *facedesk*
> 
> Dustin: "Not a lot of people do, but I live reading history, everything that's happened in the past, it's all pretty interesting, especially when your family's a big part of the past. I also like fantasy, but before I knew the surface existed, that was mostly stories about this place I thought to be made up."



OOC: I know how you feel, it took me forever to get my maleficent one to work and it still has an awkward black bar next to it...

Jori: "History is fascinating.  Since I'm from England, most of our history is about kings and queens.  Plus all of the historical monuments around."


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Eli: He rubbed his chest, it had started to hurt. He decided he would tell the others about the heart reactor soon.



Hope: "Are you okay Eli? Don't worry, we'll get her back to normal. Luke is a jerk for doing this and he'll pay too."


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: Did anything important happen?


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: They're planning how to make Amber normal again.


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "Are you okay Eli? Don't worry, we'll get her back to normal. Luke is a jerk for doing this and he'll pay too."



Eli: " I'm fine. Luke will most definitely pay for this. "


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " I'm fine. Luke will most definitely pay for this. "



Hope: "Yeah, he is _so_ not getting out of this."


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: So is it late afternoon, dinnertime-ish, after dinner or what?


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Fairywings said:


> OOC: So is it late afternoon, dinnertime-ish, after dinner or what?



OOC: I don't think they've had lunch yet...


----------



## Orreed

Jay: "Luke will definitely pay. Him and his father are so messed up. Hope, I'm not letting you get hurt. It's not fair. You too go through so much pain and danger. Evelyn and I deal with mom and dad being gone a lot, but that's it. Just because you both live in danger doesn't mean it's okay. It's Evelyn and I's turn." He realized Eli looking uncomfortable. "Eli, you okay man? What did you mean a machine.."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> OOC: So is it late afternoon, dinnertime-ish, after dinner or what?



OOC: I feel like the kids arrived at ten and had a late breakfast, and they just had a picnic dinner and sunset. So after dinner?


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Luke will definitely pay. Him and his father are so messed up. Hope, I'm not letting you get hurt. It's not fair. You too go through so much pain and danger. Evelyn and I deal with mom and dad being gone a lot, but that's it. Just because you both live in danger doesn't mean it's okay. It's Evelyn and I's turn." He realized Eli looking uncomfortable. "Eli, you okay man? What did you mean a machine.."



Hope: "Life isn't fair," she whispered, but she didn't really have the heart to argue with him any more. She laid her head on his shoulder, knowing that she would jump in regardless if something was going wrong.


----------



## Silvermist20

Orreed said:


> OOC: I feel like the kids arrived at ten and had a late breakfast, and they just had a picnic dinner and sunset. So after dinner?



OOC: It's almost dinner. Jess will make an announcement when it is.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OOC: I feel like the kids arrived at ten and had a late breakfast, and they just had a picnic dinner and sunset. So after dinner?



OOC: Sounds about right.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: It's almost dinner. Jess will make an announcement when it is.



OOC: Okay. Wow this is a really long day.


----------



## Silvermist20

Jess: She mad an announcement. "It's time for dinner everyone!"


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Jori: She heard the announcement in the distance.  "Better get to the Mess Hall." She was a little sad their bike ride had to be over, but she was getting hungry.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "Life isn't fair," she whispered, but she didn't really have the heart to argue with him any more. She laid her head on his shoulder, knowing that she would jump in regardless if something was going wrong.



Jay: "Yeah, life really isn't. I'm just glad us Avengers kids have each other." He held and snuggled her, lightly kissing her forehead. "Stark, maybe we should discuss what we'll do with the whole gang? I'm willing to do anything to stop Luke. And I'm going to do anything to make sure Hope's not getting involved."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Okay. Wow this is a really long day.



OOC: I think the longest day ever XD


----------



## Silvermist20

Orreed said:


> OOC: I think the longest day ever XD



OOC: It took up almost the whole thread.


----------



## Fairywings

Zach: He started serving dinner in his buffet.

OOC: Basically anything, burgers, hot dogs, chicken, pizza, BBQ, salad, sandwiches, pasta, you name it.

Andrew: He walked to dinner.

Percy: He also walked to dinner.

Tiare: She walked to dinner.

Chao and Jiang: They had ended the duel with yet another draw as dinner was called. They bowed to each other and then walked to dinner.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Yeah, life really isn't. I'm just glad us Avengers kids have each other." He held and snuggled her, lightly kissing her forehead. "Stark, maybe we should discuss what we'll do with the whole gang? I'm willing to do anything to stop Luke. And I'm going to do anything to make sure Hope's not getting involved."



Hope: She smiled a little, then rolled her eyes. "That sounds like a good idea," she said in response to meet up with the others.



Orreed said:


> OOC: I think the longest day ever XD



OOC: Yes siree bob



Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: It took up almost the whole thread.



OOC: Holy smokes


----------



## Orreed

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: It took up almost the whole thread.


OOC: Oh geesh that's crazy!



Fairywings said:


> Hope: She smiled a little, then rolled her eyes. "That sounds like a good idea," she said in response to meet up with the others.



Jay: "Okay. We already eat but dinner may be a easy way to meet up with everyone. We could talk there. I'll send a text to every Avenger kid saying to meet up."

He sent this text message, "Hey guys. Let's all eat together at dinner, we need to talk about Luke urgently." 

Evelyn: She read the text and responded. "Will do." She wondered what Luke was up to. She was a little surprised he didn't tell her. She'd have to work harder to get more out of Luke.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> OOC: Oh geesh that's crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> Jay: "Okay. We already eat but dinner may be a easy way to meet up with everyone. We could talk there. I'll send a text to every Avenger kid saying to meet up."
> 
> He sent this text message, "Hey guys. Let's all eat together at dinner, we need to talk about Luke urgently."
> 
> Evelyn: She read the text and responded. "Will do." She wondered what Luke was up to. She was a little surprised he didn't tell her. She'd have to work harder to get more out of Luke.



Hope: She felt her phone vibrate in her pocket but didn't answer it, it was just Jay's message.

Mike: He texted back, _I'm on my way._


----------



## Orreed

Jay: He started walking with Hope and Eli to the mess hall. When they arrived he found a table big enough for all of them and sat down. He sent another text. "At the table three down and left of the soda fountain."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: He started walking with Hope and Eli to the mess hall. When they arrived he found a table big enough for all of them and sat down. He sent another text. "At the table three down and left of the soda fountain."



Hope: She walked with Eli and Jay, holding Jay's hand, and sat with them.

Mike: He went to the Mess Hall and found the other Avengers. "Hello guys, Hope."


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Hope: She walked with Eli and Jay, holding Jay's hand, and sat with them.
> 
> Mike: He went to the Mess Hall and found the other Avengers. "Hello guys, Hope."



Jay: "Hey Rogers!"

Evelyn: She started walking to the cafeteria.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Hey Rogers!"
> 
> Evelyn: She started walking to the cafeteria.



Mike: "How's it going, Barton?"


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Mike: "How's it going, Barton?"



Jay: "Would be perfect if all this Luke junk wasn't going on. He looked at Hope smiling. "You?"


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Would be perfect if all this Luke junk wasn't going on. He looked at Hope smiling. "You?"



Hope: She nodded. "Same."

Mike: He smiled a little. "Congrats," he said, a little amused, as he knew Stark wasn't in the loop.


----------



## Doodle98

Thora: she texted back 'I will, but Gordon is going to be spending his time ogling over a girl.'


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Hope: She nodded. "Same."
> 
> Mike: He smiled a little. "Congrats," he said, a little amused, as he knew Stark wasn't in the loop.





Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she texted back 'I will, but Gordon is going to be spending his time ogling over a girl.'



Evelyn: She got her dinner and went to the table just as mike congratulated them. She got excited. "Oooh it went well yay!"

Jay: "Haha Ev. Thanks guys." He saw Thora's text. "Okay thanks for coming tell Gordon Assembling over ogling."


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: She got her dinner and went to the table just as mike congratulated them. She got excited. "Oooh it went well yay!"
> 
> Jay: "Haha Ev. Thanks guys." He saw Thora's text. "Okay thanks for coming tell Gordon Assembling over ogling."



Eli: He managed to laugh, but was still worried. 

Amber: She had sunglasses on again and went into the mess hall. She sat down near the corner of the room.


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: She got her dinner and went to the table just as mike congratulated them. She got excited. "Oooh it went well yay!"
> 
> Jay: "Haha Ev. Thanks guys." He saw Thora's text. "Okay thanks for coming tell Gordon Assembling over ogling."



Thora: she walked over and sat down quietly.


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she walked over and sat down quietly.



Eli: " Hi Thora!"


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " Hi Thora!"



Thora: "Hi."


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: "Hi."



Eli: He scanned the room and found Amber. Yay. " How much do you know about Loki's staff?" He asked Thora.


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Eli: He scanned the room and found Amber. Yay. " How much do you know about Loki's staff?" He asked Thora.



Thora: "Staff? As in workers? He is in prison. And for his staff, I really don't know much at all. My father wouldn't tell us about it."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: She got her dinner and went to the table just as mike congratulated them. She got excited. "Oooh it went well yay!"
> 
> Jay: "Haha Ev. Thanks guys." He saw Thora's text. "Okay thanks for coming tell Gordon Assembling over ogling."



Hope: She rolled her eyes but smiled.

Mike:  "You're welcome."



Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she walked over and sat down quietly.



Hope: "Hi Thora."

Mike: "Hello Thora."


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: "Staff? As in workers? He is in prison. And for his staff, I really don't know much at all. My father wouldn't tell us about it."



Eli: " How bad would it be if Luke had a staff like his dad?"


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " How bad would it be if Luke had a staff like his dad?"



Thora: "I really don't know."


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: "I really don't know."



Eli: " Luke used the staff on Amber. "


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " Luke used the staff on Amber. "



Thora: she was drinking coffee and the cup slipped from her hand and broke on the ground. "Oh gods."


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she was drinking coffee and the cup slipped from her hand and broke on the ground. "Oh gods."



Eli: " Her eyes are icy blue right now. We didn't notice it before because she was wearing sunglasses. "


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Eli: " Her eyes are icy blue right now. We didn't notice it before because she was wearing sunglasses. "



Thora: "Contact my dad. I really don't know what to do. I'm sorry."


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: "Contact my dad. I really don't know what to do. I'm sorry."



Eli: "Does your dad carry a phone?"


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Eli: "Does your dad carry a phone?"



Thora: she laughed. "I don't think my father knows what a phone is."


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she laughed. "I don't think my father knows what a phone is."



Eli: He texted his dad instead. 

Eli: Luke has staff! Used it on my girlfriend. Please tell Thor.


----------



## Orreed

Jay: "Hey Thora and Gordon. He noticed Amber with her glasses. "Maybe we should go outside. She might have enhanced hearing or something."

Evelyn: She nodded in agreement.


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Jay: "Hey Thora and Gordon. He noticed Amber with her glasses. "Maybe we should go outside. She might have enhanced hearing or something."
> 
> Evelyn: She nodded in agreement.



Thora: she nodded. "Gordon won't be here. He has a date. I'm soooo proud of him." She said, rolling her eyes. "Whatever."


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Thora: she nodded. "Gordon won't be here. He has a date. I'm soooo proud of him." She said, rolling her eyes. "Whatever."



Jay: "Gordon should know that this is more important than a date..." He said annoyed. "Don't worry Thora, it's only been a day. Just give it time." He took Hope's hand and walked outside.


----------



## 1elle2

Eli: He followed them. 


Amber: She watched them leave.

Fred: He looked around, trying to find Amber. He didn't see her.


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC:


----------



## Cinderella8

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: She heard the announcement in the distance.  "Better get to the Mess Hall." She was a little sad their bike ride had to be over, but she was getting hungry.



OOC I didnt have much time to browse the other posts did I miss anythign else that I need to reply to?

Dustin: He nodded. "Today was fun," he noted.


----------



## 1elle2

OOC: No, I don't think so.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> OOC: No, I don't think so.


OOC Ok. Why are you on during school XD? lol I'm in lunch 

Alana: She walked to the mess hall with Dana.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Ok. Why are you on during school?? lol I'm in lunch
> 
> Alana: She walked to the mess hall with Dana.



OOC: Lunch break.

William: He came into the mess hall and began to eat.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> OOC: Lunch break.
> 
> William: He came into the mess hall and began to eat.


OOC Cool! Lunch is ending soon noooo

Jenna: She walked into the mess hall and sat with Alana and Dana, still looking tired. 

Alana: "What's wrong, Jenna?"

Jenna: "Me and Jason had a bit of a fight with Liam and Luke-"

Dana: "Aw man, I always miss the good stuff!"


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Cool! Lunch is ending soon noooo
> 
> Jenna: She walked into the mess hall and sat with Alana and Dana, still looking tired.
> 
> Alana: "What's wrong, Jenna?"
> 
> Jenna: "Me and Jason had a bit of a fight with Liam and Luke-"
> 
> Dana: "Aw man, I always miss the good stuff!"



William: He looked at three girls who were talking. His eyes were bright green.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC I didnt have much time to browse the other posts did I miss anythign else that I need to reply to?
> 
> Dustin: He nodded. "Today was fun," he noted.



Jori: "Yeah," she agreed.  They returned their bikes to the rental place (OOC: We need to come up with a name for it.) And they started walking to the Mess Hall.


----------



## Silvermist20

GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Yeah," she agreed.  They returned their bikes to the rental place (OOC: We need to come up with a name for it.) And they started walking to the Mess Hall.



OOC: How about, and it took me a long time to think of this, the Rental Shack. Idk, best I could think of.


----------



## 1elle2

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: How about, and it took me a long time to think of this, the Rental Shack. Idk, best I could think of.



OOC: That works.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> William: He looked at three girls who were talking. His eyes were bright green.



Alana: She nodded towards William. "Who's that?" she asked. 

Dana: She shrugged. 

Jenna: "I don't know, but I also haven't paid much attention to everyone here."



GoofyFunyun said:


> Jori: "Yeah," she agreed.  They returned their bikes to the rental place (OOC: We need to come up with a name for it.) And they started walking to the Mess Hall.



Dustin: As they walked, he said, "Thanks for suggesting that, it was fun." 

OOC Why to othordontists insist on talkin to you during appointments? They're asking about my Directioner necklace and I'm just thinking: You have pliers in my mouth putting rubber bands in my teeth what makes you think I want to talk?!


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She nodded towards William. "Who's that?" she asked.
> 
> Dana: She shrugged.
> 
> Jenna: "I don't know, but I also haven't paid much attention to everyone here."
> 
> 
> 
> Dustin: As they walked, he said, "Thanks for suggesting that, it was fun."
> 
> OOC Why to othordontists insist on talkin to you during appointments? They're asking about my Directioner necklace and I'm just thinking: You have pliers in my mouth putting rubber bands in my teeth what makes you think I want to talk?!



OOC: Same with the dentist. Dentist: How was your day? Me: ewhr;iabY;hwlaygb54hjw


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She nodded towards William. "Who's that?" she asked.
> 
> Dana: She shrugged.
> 
> Jenna: "I don't know, but I also haven't paid much attention to everyone here."
> 
> 
> 
> Dustin: As they walked, he said, "Thanks for suggesting that, it was fun."
> 
> OOC Why to othordontists insist on talkin to you during appointments? They're asking about my Directioner necklace and I'm just thinking: You have pliers in my mouth putting rubber bands in my teeth what makes you think I want to talk?!





Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Same with the dentist. Dentist: How was your day? Me: ewhr;iabY;hwlaygb54hjw



OOC: I hate that!  This dentist was filling a cavity and said _How are you doing?_ and I'm thinking _ Dude, my mouth is being held open by a stick and you have your fingers in my mouth.  No, I'm not doing okay._

William:  He looked away and tried to find one of the keepers.  There was Fred, but he couldn't recognize Amber anywhere.


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Cinderella8 said:


> Alana: She nodded towards William. "Who's that?" she asked.
> 
> Dana: She shrugged.
> 
> Jenna: "I don't know, but I also haven't paid much attention to everyone here."
> 
> 
> 
> Dustin: As they walked, he said, "Thanks for suggesting that, it was fun."
> 
> OOC Why to othordontists insist on talkin to you during appointments? They're asking about my Directioner necklace and I'm just thinking: You have pliers in my mouth putting rubber bands in my teeth what makes you think I want to talk?!





Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Same with the dentist. Dentist: How was your day? Me: ewhr;iabY;hwlaygb54hjw





1elle2 said:


> OOC: I hate that!  This dentist was filling a cavity and said _How are you doing?_ and I'm thinking _ Dude, my mouth is being held open by a stick and you have your fingers in my mouth.  No, I'm not doing okay._
> 
> William:  He looked away and tried to find one of the keepers.  There was Fred, but he couldn't recognize Amber anywhere.



OOC: lol 

Jori: "Glad you liked it."


----------



## GoofyFunyun

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: How about, and it took me a long time to think of this, the Rental Shack. Idk, best I could think of.



OOC: Fine with me


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: Same with the dentist. Dentist: How was your day? Me: ewhr;iabY;hwlaygb54hjw





1elle2 said:


> OOC: I hate that!  This dentist was filling a cavity and said _How are you doing?_ and I'm thinking _ Dude, my mouth is being held open by a stick and you have your fingers in my mouth.  No, I'm not doing okay._
> 
> William:  He looked away and tried to find one of the keepers.  There was Fred, but he couldn't recognize Amber anywhere.



OOC I know, right? I mean, I understand being nice, but seriously XD

Alana: She shrugged. "Well, I'm sure we'll meet him soon enough." She tworled her wand. Sparks flew from it. "Today was exciting."

Dana: She nodded. Her phone buzzed. She picked it up, then relaxed. Just a text. She was fairly sure Dustin and or Tim would blow if she was talking to Twist or her dad, and she'd had enough of that. 

Dad: If you're using your slugs, make sure to not let them loose. I don't want a call saying a cabin got destroyed. 

Dana: She banged her head on the table. "He can't just call to say hi."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:
			
		

> Jay: "Gordon should know that this is more important than a date..." He said annoyed. "Don't worry Thora, it's only been a day. Just give it time." He took Hope's hand and walked outside.



Hope: She nodded in agreement and held Jay's hand as she wslked out with him. 

Mike: He followed


----------



## The Villianess

All my character: They heard that it was time for dinner and ran off to the Mess Hall.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC I know, right? I mean, I understand being nice, but seriously XD
> 
> Alana: She shrugged. "Well, I'm sure we'll meet him soon enough." She tworled her wand. Sparks flew from it. "Today was exciting."
> 
> Dana: She nodded. Her phone buzzed. She picked it up, then relaxed. Just a text. She was fairly sure Dustin and or Tim would blow if she was talking to Twist or her dad, and she'd had enough of that.
> 
> Dad: If you're using your slugs, make sure to not let them loose. I don't want a call saying a cabin got destroyed.
> 
> Dana: She banged her head on the table. "He can't just call to say hi."



Tim: He was sitting near by. Dana was probably talking about her dad...


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Hope: She nodded in agreement and held Jay's hand as she wslked out with him.
> 
> Mike: He followed



Jay: "It seems private here ." There was an outdoor patio, but it was rather hot so it was empty. He wondered if Amber have some sort of hidden recorder in her glasses or watch, but he doubted Luke had that sort technogly. Magic was more up his ally. "Heard anything yet Stark?"


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> Jay: "It seems private here ." There was an outdoor patio, but it was rather hot so it was empty. He wondered if Amber have some sort of hidden recorder in her glasses or watch, but he doubted Luke had that sort technogly. Magic was more up his ally. "Heard anything yet Stark?"



Eli: " Not yet."


----------



## Orreed

1elle2 said:
			
		

> Eli: " Not yet."



Jay: "Okay."


----------



## 1elle2

Eli: His phone vibrated.

_Tony Stark: Just break the spell, and watch Luke.  And don't get into any fights.

Eli: I know!  I'm not that stupid...  I am not looking forward to whacking Amber in the head._


----------



## Orreed

1elle2 said:
			
		

> Eli: His phone vibrated.
> 
> Tony Stark: Just break the spell, and watch Luke.  And don't get into any fights.
> 
> Eli: I know!  I'm not that stupid...  I am not looking forward to whacking Amber in the head.



Evelyn: "What he'd say?"


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Jay: "It seems private here ." There was an outdoor patio, but it was rather hot so it was empty. He wondered if Amber have some sort of hidden recorder in her glasses or watch, but he doubted Luke had that sort technogly. Magic was more up his ally. "Heard anything yet Stark?"



Hope: She dropped into a chair.

Mike: He sat down as well, making sure to leave a seat next to Hope for Jay.


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> Evelyn: "What he'd say?"



Eli: " He said to break the spell on Amber, and to watch Luke. "


----------



## Doodle98

Thora: she sat next to Mike, feeling out of place without her brother.


----------



## 1elle2

Fred:  He had heard a group of kids mention Amber.  He walked outside.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Tim: He was sitting near by. Dana was probably talking about her dad...


Dana: She replied with a smile 'I know, dad' and put her phone away and glanced over- Tim. 

Alana: "Well, he could be busy..."

Dana: "Oh he's busy, apparently he got some new information from someone," she said, wording it carefully, but enough to annoy Tim. 

OOC he actually did. I am 99% sure he knows there is a surface in the show (Slugterra nerdiness xP)


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she sat next to Mike, feeling out of place without her brother.



Mike: "I still can't understand why Gordon isn't here. This is way more important than some girl. It should be pals before gals. Is that what that saying is? Is that right?"

OOC: I just thought of Pals before Gals. I'm awesome.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Mike: "I still can't understand why Gordon isn't here. This is way more important than some girl. It should be pals before gals. Is that what that saying is? Is that right?"
> 
> OOC: I just thought of Pals before Gals. I'm awesome.



Thora: she nodded. "Yeah. He just-I don't think any of you would really understand." She said, looking at her feet.


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Mike: "I still can't understand why Gordon isn't here. This is way more important than some girl. It should be pals before gals. Is that what that saying is? Is that right?"
> 
> OOC: I just thought of Pals before Gals. I'm awesome.



Eli: He nodded. Then he noticed a kid standing near by. " Who is that?" he whispered to Evelyn. 

OOC: It's Fred.


----------



## Orreed

Jay: "I like it Mike. Should go on a t-shirt. In all seriousness stoping Luke is much more important. I mean I had to cut my date early. Did I want to? No, but I had to. I'm ashamed of Gordon."

Evelyn: "That's very helpful of you're dad.", she said sarcastically. She looked over at the guy. "I have no idea who he is."


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Thora: she nodded. "Yeah. He just-I don't think any of you would really understand." She said, looking at her feet.





1elle2 said:


> Eli: He nodded. Then he noticed a kid standing near by. " Who is that?" he whispered to Evelyn.
> 
> OOC: It's Fred.



Mike: "He's obsessed with our world. Everything and everyone is new and exotic and enthralling and interesting and something you've never ever seen before. And everything seems so much bigger or better or nicer or brighter or more fun or more amazing." Mike had gone through that once he was unfrozen.

Hope: "I don't know who it is but he's eavesdropping I think."


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Jay: "I like it Mike. Should go on a t-shirt. In all seriousness stoping Luke is much more important. I mean I had to cut my date early. Did I want to? No, but I had to. I'm ashamed of Gordon."
> 
> Evelyn: "That's very helpful of you're dad.", she said sarcastically. She looked over at the guy. "I have no idea who he is."



Thora: she slunk down in her seat. She didn't like them talking about her brother that way.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: We need a new thread soon.


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Mike: "He's obsessed with our world. Everything and everyone is new and exotic and enthralling and interesting and something you've never ever seen before. And everything seems so much bigger or better or nicer or brighter or more fun or more amazing." Mike had gone through that once he was unfrozen.
> 
> Hope: "I don't know who it is but he's eavesdropping I think."



Fred: He couldn't hear them, but he knew they had noticed him. He came over to them. " You were talking about a friend of mine, Amber. "


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Mike: "He's obsessed with our world. Everything and everyone is new and exotic and enthralling and interesting and something you've never ever seen before. And everything seems so much bigger or better or nicer or brighter or more fun or more amazing." Mike had gone through that once he was unfrozen.
> 
> Hope: "I don't know who it is but he's eavesdropping I think."



Jay: "Yeah I guess so."


----------



## Orreed

1elle2 said:
			
		

> Fred: He couldn't hear them, but he knew they had noticed him. He came over to them. " You were talking about a friend of mine, Amber. "



Evelyn: She observed him. She was processing what to say.


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Fred: He couldn't hear them, but he knew they had noticed him. He came over to them. " You were talking about a friend of mine, Amber. "



Mike: He whispered to the others, "I like this one, straight and to the point."

Hope: She smiled. "No subtlety, huh? I'm not surprised, if your eavesdropping skills, or lack thereof, are anything to go by," she teased, testing the waters with him. She raised an eyebrow. "And if we were?"


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Mike: He whispered to the others, "I like this one, straight and to the point."
> 
> Hope: She smiled. "No subtlety, huh? I'm not surprised, if your eavesdropping skills, or lack thereof, are anything to go by," she teased, testing the waters with him. She raised an eyebrow. "And if we were?"



Fred: " You'd better not be antis. "

Eli: " We're not. "


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Fred: " You'd better not be antis. "
> 
> Eli: " We're not. "



Hope: "My last name is Banner. I am not an Anti."


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "My last name is Banner. I am not an Anti."



Fred: He smiled. " That's a relief. I'm Fred Whitman, Finn's brother. Amber and I are from the same book. "


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC: I'll make the new thread soon before this one closes.


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Fred: He smiled. " That's a relief. I'm Fred Whitman, Finn's brother. Amber and I are from the same book. "





Silvermist20 said:


> OOC: I'll make the new thread soon before this one closes.



Hope: "Ah. Hope Banner, daughter of Dr. Bruce Banner, nice to meet you."

OOC: Yay Silv!


----------



## 1elle2

Fairywings said:


> Hope: "Ah. Hope Banner, daughter of Dr. Bruce Banner, nice to meet you."



Fred: " Nice to meet you too. Why have you been talking about Amber?"


----------



## Silvermist20

OOC:  New thread everyone! Please use that one now. http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3164713


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> Fred: " Nice to meet you too. Why have you been talking about Amber?"



Hope: "We have to help her."


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> OOC:  New thread everyone! Please use that one now. http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3164713



OOC: Thanks.


----------

